# Happy thread :)



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

I have had a very bad tendency to create actually very miserable threads it seems
Sorry for that 
Let's start anew
Post what has been good in your life/day
Let's try that, for a change
All comments are very welcome, indeed 
I today petted/fondeld my rabbits/cat, so all is good for now with me (still waiting for a vaccination for my wife though  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

One more Cheech & Bob picture (Cheech is the cat, named so because she eat's my pot plants when given access/Bob is the rabbit ( I just liked the name  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

It's time for a tune


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

This also works me thinks, in a way


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 4, 2021)

It's my daughters birthday and I just got back from the shop with donuts...she'll give a teenagers sneer but I know she's happy within.

Starting a new project today in an old house in the good part of town and the homeowners are super nice/accommodating-we'll see what they're like after a month of disruption, work trucks and sweaty dudes lumbering through. 

Mostly just happy that trumps been neutered from the national stage and I don't wake up with a gut check 'what the fuck did he destroy overnight' feeling. 


Y'all have a great day, be safe out there


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2021)

Everything's better with a bag of weed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> It's my daughters birthday and I just got back from the shop with donuts...she'll give a teenagers sneer but I know she's happy within.
> 
> Starting a new project today in an old house in the good part of town and the homeowners are super nice/accommodating-we'll see what they're like after a month of disruption, work trucks and sweaty dudes lumbering through.
> 
> ...


I wish your daughter a Happy Birthday & too you, success in your endeavors.
Be safe/stay strong/you are loved


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> Everything's better with a bag of weed.


Think about it
If everyone smoked weed, we wouldn't have war/hate
It would be fucking impossible, right?
At least in my simple mind, it makes sense.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> One more Cheech & Bob picture (Cheech is the cat, named so because she eat's my pot plants when given access/Bob is the rabbit ( I just liked the name  )
> 
> View attachment 4815613


They are so cute! I love them. You are so lucky!


----------



## 707Patrick (Feb 4, 2021)

I see you got some hare next to your pussy


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

Burning/sipping now, listening to this
Join me


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2021)

There is less stress now. More humor.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> Everything's better with a bag of weed.


The title, they messed it up. Should be bag of high quality weed.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> The title, they messed it up. Should be bag of high quality weed.


Yer' tawkin' home grown, now. That would require different rhyming, though.


----------



## 707Patrick (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm so immature .


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> There is less stress now. More humor.


I went to religious schools, Roman Catholic, & I can fucking relate to the insanity.

This song comes to my mind now


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I went to religious schools, Roman Catholic, & I can fucking relate to the insanity.
> 
> This song comes to my mind now


One more Billy that will make you smile I think (best rendition I think )


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)

I had a bunny living under my deck that I fed for two years in the winter. Sometimes it is waiting for me in the morning, other times I have to call it. It really likes bread. I found it will also eat banana peels although it prefers bread. Last winter a male came around and chased it about. I laughed when he was eating the slice and she chased him away. She does not mind him around for a good time, she is just not going to feed him. This year he seems to be around and she did not chase him away. I saw the second one, he is skittish, she is used to me throwing a goodie out the window. I accidentally almost hit her with a slice when I saw I was feeding two that day. I saved bread ends all summer but ran out today. I am going to have to buy them their own loaf today.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

This is my son
Pretty cool, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

printer said:


> I had a bunny living under my deck that I fed for two years in the winter. Sometimes it is waiting for me in the morning, other times I have to call it. It really likes bread. I found it will also eat banana peels although it prefers bread. Last winter a male came around and chased it about. I laughed when he was eating the slice and she chased him away. She does not mind him around for a good time, she is just not going to feed him. This year he seems to be around and she did not chase him away. I saw the second one, he is skittish, she is used to me throwing a goodie out the window. I acedentally almost hit her with a slice when I saw I was feeding two that day. I saved bread ends all summer but ran out today. I am going to have to buy them their own loaf today.


1st rabbit/bunny I got (Bob) was a wild one that my wife & son wrangled into my garage somehow.
He became an immediate part of the family.
So now I have 2 more rabbits that I adopted/bought, Dopey & Sweetie
I love fucking rabbits
They are a cool creature


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)

We had some when we were kids. I doubt I would get my wild one to do more than come when I toss it some food.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357267467127689218


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357267467127689218


Yea, that was pretty funny.
An overthrow of a government in Myanmar/Burma visable in the background of an exercise video.
Fucking priceless 
Stay safe @captainmorgan


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 4, 2021)

These rabbits are just loafing around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2021)

This is a funny picture of Asshole. Lol . His grade school portrait . Lmao

This is a happy picture of David Bowie. He loved cats!

This is a great happy tattoo!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> These rabbits are just loafing around.
> 
> View attachment 4816380


How ya doing brother @Rob Roy?
Staying safe & strong?
I actually do like you, just in case you think I didn't because I said I didn't
I was simply drunk & annoyed
Your cool/unique
We all dance to a different tune sometimes, right?
Here is another image of my rabbits
Take care
James


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357057343893221380


----------



## xtsho (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> Everything's better with a bag of weed.


Yes it is


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2021)

707Patrick said:


> I see you got some hare next to your pussy


Good one.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

I love this guy


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

Do you know her?
She's fucking great (Parks & Recreation)
I love her eyes
I don't know why, I just do
Anyways, she's cool


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love this guy


Hmm. You don't forget how to ride a bike, but get "rusty" how to fly a plane?


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 5, 2021)

My daughter when she was around 8 went to a big traders event in chillicothe. She went with my wife's boss. She is a psychiatrist who is quite interesting. But anyway my daughter brought home a rabbit. I built the rabbit hutch etc. It lived 5 years and tried to bite anything near it. Craziest rabbit I've ever seen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2021)

GOP=QOP


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

I just gotta put this in here
It will make you smile I think, guaranteed (If your a fucking human  )


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 5, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> My daughter when she was around 8 went to a big traders event in chillicothe. She went with my wife's boss. She is a psychiatrist who is quite interesting. But anyway my daughter brought home a rabbit. I built the rabbit hutch etc. It lived 5 years and tried to bite anything near it. Craziest rabbit I've ever seen.



LOL, rabbits can be vicious, I had two as a kid that we had to keep separate, any time they got together they tried to kill each other. Rolling around biting and kicking each other while making a strange squealing sound, hair ripped out everywhere and wholes in their hides, it was a bit shocking the first time they went at it.


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

Years ago (was it this bunny?) I looked out the front window and a crow hopped-took off and landed a few feet away. After a few seconds it did it again. I had to check it out. Then I noticed the rabbit always attacking it but the crow just gets away. They were at it for about 15 minutes before the crow gave up. Crows eat rabbit young and I was wondering if I would see little ones at some time. Never did. Racked it up as genetic hatred of crows by rabbits. Hey, I got a Watch Rabbit. From back when I was a kid I heard the rabbit squeal, almost like a loud baby cry, although that barely describes it,


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 5, 2021)

printer said:


> Years ago (was it this bunny?) I looked out the front window and a crow hopped-took off and landed a few feet away. After a few seconds it did it again. I had to check it out. Then I noticed the rabbit always attacking it but the crow just gets away. They were at it for about 15 minutes before the crow gave up. Crows eat rabbit young and I was wondering if I would see little ones at some time. Never did. Racked it up as genetic hatred of crows by rabbits. Hey, I got a Watch Rabbit. From back when I was a kid I heard the rabbit squeal, almost like a loud baby cry, although that barely describes it,


I too have witnessed the crow/rabbit interaction/altercation, but it was timed with the flow of traffic, seemingly as if to scare the rabbit into traffic. 

We had a large feral cat for over 12 years, aptly named tiger, that once invoked the hideous shriek of a bunny - can confirm, it sounds like a baby's cry.

But this is a cheerful thread, so here's my happy buddy Polar. (Because Spotty was taken) It likes to step on my feet like it owns me but doesn't care to be held.


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

Who doesn't like cat pictures? Not a serious question, don't bother even answering it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 5, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Craziest rabbit I've ever seen.



"Crazy rabbit ...



Trix are for kids!"


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

rollitup said:


> "Crazy rabbit ...
> 
> 
> 
> Trix are for kids!"


Fuck Trix
This was the real deal


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Trix
> This was the real deal
> 
> View attachment 4817157


do you remember Buc Wheats many years ago? my fav cereal bar none.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357057343893221380


Fucking awesome 
Keep contributing 
That one made my day


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, rabbits can be vicious, I had two as a kid that we had to keep separate, any time they got together they tried to kill each other. Rolling around biting and kicking each other while making a strange squealing sound, hair ripped out everywhere and wholes in their hides, it was a bit shocking the first time they went at it.


You obviously had Republican rabbits (Sorry about that/but not really  )
My rabbits are Democratic/Socialists, so all is cool
They simply love/help each other
Peace out/stay safe & strong


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

All my best rabbit stories happened under a heavy lid. The first couple of three years after I got out of the Navy I lived off rabbit, Government cheese and other commodities. I cooked rabbit about every way known to man. The next 35 years I haven't felt the urge to have it again.

Uncle Edgar raised rabbits to sale. He lived near the airbase in Panama City and there were a lot of Asians there. He sold them at 8 weeks for 5 bucks each. Dressed of course. This was back in the 90's when 5 bucks bought more than a cup of coffee.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 5, 2021)

Seed-sized chameleon found in Madagascar may be world's tiniest reptile


Male nano-chameleon, named Brookesia nana, has body only 13.5mm long




www.theguardian.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> All my best rabbit stories happened under a heavy lid. The first couple of three years after I got out of the Navy I lived off rabbit, Government cheese and other commodities. I cooked rabbit about every way known to man. The next 35 years I haven't felt the urge to have it again.
> 
> Uncle Edgar raised rabbits to sale. He lived near the airbase in Panama City and there were a lot of Asians there. He sold them at 8 weeks for 5 bucks each. Dressed of course. This was back in the 90's when 5 bucks bought more than a cup of coffee.


I haven't had rabbit since I was a kid. Mine came with buckshot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

When your first sentence was



injinji said:


> All my best rabbit stories happened under a heavy lid.


I was hooked.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I haven't had rabbit since I was a kid. Mine came with buckshot.


I grew up in the country and we snared them. I don’t miss it either.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> All my best rabbit stories happened under a heavy lid. The first couple of three years after I got out of the Navy I lived off rabbit, Government cheese and other commodities. I cooked rabbit about every way known to man. The next 35 years I haven't felt the urge to have it again.
> 
> Uncle Edgar raised rabbits to sale. He lived near the airbase in Panama City and there were a lot of Asians there. He sold them at 8 weeks for 5 bucks each. Dressed of course. This was back in the 90's when 5 bucks bought more than a cup of coffee.


I grew up in a mult-ethnic community, where raising rabbits as a food source in the Italian section/area was normal.
I'd rather eat a chicken
They aren't as cute


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> . . . . . . . . . I'd rather eat a chicken
> They aren't cute


Especially after you wring their neck. It's been a long time since I killed and ate anything other than fish. But I do get good deer sausage from the fellow hunting on Cousin's land. (he's trying to sweet talk me into letting him hunt on my land too)


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> Especially after you wring their neck. It's been a long time since I killed and ate anything other than fish. But I do get good deer sausage from the fellow hunting on Cousin's land. (he's trying to sweet talk me into letting him hunt on my land too)


Ya don't "wring" their neck.
You chop their fucking head off
Done
Simple
Don't you know anything?


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ya don't "wring" their neck.
> You chop their fucking head off
> Done
> Simple
> Don't you know anything?


We would wring their necks first. Say the first dozen or so, then let them die down a little before plucking and singeing. (nothing stinks quite like singed chicken) Then we would chop off their heads. If you had waited around too long on the rosters, it was chicken and dumplings via the pressure cooker.


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 6, 2021)

I am happy today, I finally have an entire weekend off from work. I can get shit done around the house for once 

1) I can finally try out this Jamaican rum my buddy and his wife brought back for me when they went to Sandals resort a couple weeks ago. Appleton Estate aged 12 years. I had to go feed his plants for 10 nights (92 flowering/veg and 11 mother plants) while him and his wife were down in Jamaica. They bought me a fifth for taking care of the plants It was not fun working 12-14 hours a day then driving another hour after work to his house to take care of all those damn plants. I DO NOT MISS GROWING WEED lol 


2) I can snow blow my driveway today, the wind has been fucking relentless and there's some crazy drifts in my driveway, it's a pain in the ass getting in and out, pics later when the sun comes up. I haven't had time to get it done during the week because of work

3) I am fucking going to take a nap this afternoon! 

4) I got a raise at work this week 

5) I'm going to try and make time to get to AT&T store to get a new phone this weekend 

6) I'm going to make chili tomorrow night 

7) We are getting new trucks at work, almost our whole fleet (18 trucks). We're getting almost new 2020 Peterbilt trucks


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 6, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I am happy today, I finally have an entire weekend off from work. I can get shit done around the house for once
> 
> 1) I can finally try out this Jamaican rum my buddy and his wife brought back for me when they went to Sandals resort a couple weeks ago. Appleton Estate aged 12 years. I had to go feed his plants for 10 nights (92 flowering/veg and 11 mother plants) while him and his wife were down in Jamaica. They bought me a fifth for taking care of the plants It was not fun working 12-14 hours a day then driving another hour after work to his house to take care of all those damn plants. I DO NOT MISS GROWING WEED lol
> View attachment 4817769
> ...


Appleton Estate is the only rum we have at the house. You will love it.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> We would wring their necks first. Say the first dozen or so, then let them die down a little before plucking and singeing. (nothing stinks quite like singed chicken) Then we would chop off their heads. If you had waited around too long on the rosters, it was chicken and dumplings via the pressure cooker.


We killed ~100 every fall. 1 hog and a beef. Made lard etc. Then hunted and fished for fresh game. You didn't see deer in the late 50's running around much. Southeast ohio was wild. I moved to cincy in the mid sixties. Went to school. Girls wanted to do the dirty thang in the city. Bible belt where I came from. Dry county. I was shocked.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 6, 2021)

5 brothers and sisters. One tub. The youngest take their bath last. Same water. They may pee ya know. My dad's brother in law shot him in the arm one year while butchering. I was inside killing with a .22 short solid. Then we had a trolly setup to winch them up. Hook by the back leg tendons. Slit their throat then scald and scrape. Anyway dad was outside the barn scraping and uncle irvin came in and said can I shoot the next one? I said ok. He shot the hog at a slight angle and it went through a space in the vertical siding boards and hit dad in the elbow. He died with most of it still in his arm many years later. They didn't visit much after that. Irvin was blind in one eye from running from the popo and ran into a locust tree thorn. I have stories.


----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> We killed ~100 every fall. 1 hog and a beef. Made lard etc. Then hunted and fished for fresh game. You didn't see deer in the late 50's running around much. Southeast ohio was wild. I moved to cincy in the mid sixties. Went to school. Girls wanted to do the dirty thang in the city. Bible belt where I came from. Dry county. I was shocked.


Here in NW Florida we had to wait for a real cold snap to have a hog killing. We would do 2 or 3 at a time. We cooked the liver and likes fresh. Then made sausage for the next couple of days. We even did the whole smokehouse thing, hanging hams, etc, etc. Later on when I was in my teens, we started taking the hogs to a butcher. Cows too, for that matter. We would break them down into quarters, but let him do all the hard work. I was happy about that.

All those years of having to eat every single cut of a cow burned me out on beef. It's not all hamburgers and steaks. There is lots of soup bone to a cow too. I'm still crazy about pork. Haven't met a pig part I didn't like.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 6, 2021)

I just got back from Logan's steakhouse. I don't missed the butchering but I do like a steak. But I've cut my meat eating way back. I'm old and would like to stay around a bit to see my grandkids make it in life. They are still in school so I need around 10 years. I doubt I'll make it.


----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I just got back from Logan's steakhouse. I don't missed the butchering but I do like a steak. But I've cut my meat eating way back. I'm old and would like to stay around a bit to see my grandkids make it in life. They are still in school so I need around 10 years. I doubt I'll make it.


Before the world went sideways, I was in the get together business. I ate with most of my customers, and there was always a couple three prime ribs per year. Lots of other good stuff too.

I'm 60, and for retirement planning, I split the age that Mamma and Daddy died. That's 83. So I'm planning for 23 more years, but will take as much as I can get. The reason I worry about it, there is only two things that scare me. Being old and poor. And a woman with a gun. (I'm only joking about one of those)


----------



## Cookie Rider (Feb 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> Before the world went sideways, I was in the get together business. I ate with most of my customers, and there was always a couple three prime ribs per year. Lots of other good stuff too.
> 
> I'm 60, and for retirement planning, I split the age that Mamma and Daddy died. That's 83. So I'm planning for 23 more years, but will take as much as I can get. The reason I worry about it, there is only two things that scare me. Being old and poor. And a woman with a gun. (I'm only joking about one of those)


Ive got at least 20 more years of working left and I wake up with that fear every morning.
Being old -unable to work- and poor.

I know it probably won't end up that way, but you really never know.

Sorry sorry pessimistic tendencies.

I came here to say "I like where this thread is going!"


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I am happy today, I finally have an entire weekend off from work. I can get shit done around the house for once
> 
> 1) I can finally try out this Jamaican rum my buddy and his wife brought back for me when they went to Sandals resort a couple weeks ago. Appleton Estate aged 12 years. I had to go feed his plants for 10 nights (92 flowering/veg and 11 mother plants) while him and his wife were down in Jamaica. They bought me a fifth for taking care of the plants It was not fun working 12-14 hours a day then driving another hour after work to his house to take care of all those damn plants. I DO NOT MISS GROWING WEED lol
> View attachment 4817769
> ...


Good for you!!!
Appleton is a brilliant rum
Don't fuck with it though (no Coke  )
Just sip it 
Cheers


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Appleton Estate is the only rum we have at the house. You will love it.


In a pinch, Captain Morgan ain't bad
It works/does the job


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> 5 brothers and sisters. One tub. The youngest take their bath last. Same water. They may pee ya know. My dad's brother in law shot him in the arm one year while butchering. I was inside killing with a .22 short solid. Then we had a trolly setup to winch them up. Hook by the back leg tendons. Slit their throat then scald and scrape. Anyway dad was outside the barn scraping and uncle irvin came in and said can I shoot the next one? I said ok. He shot the hog at a slight angle and it went through a space in the vertical siding boards and hit dad in the elbow. He died with most of it still in his arm many years later. They didn't visit much after that. Irvin was blind in one eye from running from the popo and ran into a locust tree thorn. I have stories.


Cool story
Thanks for sharing
Peace out/stay strong


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> Here in NW Florida we had to wait for a real cold snap to have a hog killing. We would do 2 or 3 at a time. We cooked the liver and likes fresh. Then made sausage for the next couple of days. We even did the whole smokehouse thing, hanging hams, etc, etc. Later on when I was in my teens, we started taking the hogs to a butcher. Cows too, for that matter. We would break them down into quarters, but let him do all the hard work. I was happy about that.
> 
> All those years of having to eat every single cut of a cow burned me out on beef. It's not all hamburgers and steaks. There is lots of soup bone to a cow too. I'm still crazy about pork. Haven't met a pig part I didn't like.


I come from a farming backround, in the sense that when I was a kid I was shipped off to Ireland every summer when I was out of school and was shared between my Da's & me Mum's families (they were farmers/1 sheep, my mother & the other cattle, my Da)
as forced labor 
It always did/always will amaze me how they simply survived by living off the land
Yea, I dug up/planted potatoes for simple existence
Cut turf in the bogs for heat to warm the house/cook
I went up to the spring every morning to gather water for that day ( I really fucking did/we didn't have a well)
Yup, I actually sheared sheep for their wool to make a sweater & then butchered it & had for dinner (It was luvly  )
I was blessed


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

This is my Uncle


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

Irish love making at it's best 






Made you smile, right?
Cool


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 6, 2021)

Cookie Rider said:


> Ive got at least 20 more years of working left and I wake up with that fear every morning.
> Being old -unable to work- and poor.
> 
> I know it probably won't end up that way, but you really never know.
> ...


I'm old with a little but I've found zero debt is amazing. My wife still works but is done in a year or so. And I really have no desire to travel anymore. We own 12 acres a mile from anyone. I'm back where I was when I was in appalachia. Except I don't butcher. We still freeze and can most of our food. I go to jungle jim's for my lettuce etc in the winter. 3 rescue dogs my wife and this old dog in appalachia. I've seen enough of the world. The steak we had with my son in law and daughter I drove 75 miles for. Yeahaw!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Irish love making at it's best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta do it, absolutely (I love this fucking movie  )
Best fight scene ever filmed


----------



## topcat (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

Another smile, right?
That's all we need right now
It's fucking simple actually right?
At least I hope/think so


----------



## Cookie Rider (Feb 6, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm old with a little but I've found zero debt is amazing. My wife still works but is done in a year or so. And I really have no desire to travel anymore. We own 12 acres a mile from anyone. I'm back where I was when I was in appalachia. Except I don't butcher. We still freeze and can most of our food. I go to jungle jim's for my lettuce etc in the winter. 3 rescue dogs my wife and this old dog in appalachia. I've seen enough of the world. The steak we had with my son in law and daughter I drove 75 miles for. Yeahaw!


That's phenomenal! Enjoy it, really really enjoy it all.
I too since 17 have been credit card debt free every month.
Pay all my bills and save a chunk.
But I spend modestly, 
-I like watching that number go up each month so much I try to spend as little as possible- (then use that fact to ok overspending on foolish stuff)

I leaned long ago after breaking my leg that 6 months of bills and living expenses should be minimum savings in my account at all times.
Rainy day kinda thing.
Then I can enjoy life without unreasonable fears of getting hurt while biking, boarding and such.

So be debt free and then some to be safe.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

Somebody mentioned that I changed my avatar to Van Gogh, Starry Night
Fuck yea, it was time for a change, fuck that old Irish priest, he was/is ugly 
I love Van Gogh
He along with Monet are my favorite painters
These are my favorites


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

Here's some Monet
Fucking magnificent, right?


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)

topcat said:


>


When my niece was about 10-11 years old she helped my BIL butcher a hog. She stayed with it all day, never once backing up. But later that night she told Sister, "I'm never eating meat again in my life." And she did stick with that about a year and a half.


----------



## topcat (Feb 7, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm old with a little but I've found zero debt is amazing. My wife still works but is done in a year or so. And I really have no desire to travel anymore. We own 12 acres a mile from anyone. I'm back where I was when I was in appalachia. Except I don't butcher. We still freeze and can most of our food. I go to jungle jim's for my lettuce etc in the winter. 3 rescue dogs my wife and this old dog in appalachia. I've seen enough of the world. The steak we had with my son in law and daughter I drove 75 miles for. Yeahaw!


Being debt free is one of my proudest accomplishments. My dad inspired it. It takes a lot of stress off my life. It took a long time, though. I'm old, too.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)

Cookie Rider said:


> That's phenomenal! Enjoy it, really really enjoy it all.
> I too since 17 have been credit card debt free every month.
> Pay all my bills and save a chunk.
> But I spend modestly,
> ...


I think it's genetic to certain degree. I've always lived below my means and saved where I could. Spending money to me is not pleasant. All my life I've shopped thrift stores, etc, etc. My sister on the other hand thinks nothing of dropping a hundred bucks for a meal. 

I'm a hiker, and it's taken two years for me to upgrade two thirds of my big three (sleeping bag, tent and backpack). I'm still using a thrift store sleeping bag until I find a deal I can live with. Although Amazon has good prices on decent gear. I bought a tent and a backpack since the pandemic started. Not spending any money on going out, so. . . .


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> Being debt free is one of my proudest accomplishments. My dad inspired it. It takes a lot of stress off my life. It took a long time, though. I'm old, too.


Yes indeed. I was only poor for about 10-12 years. From the time I joined the Navy until the wife and I got married. But the worst part was worrying about paying bills. Studies have shown that stress from poverty in childhood fucks with your health through your whole life.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

Time for a tune


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

Two more tunes
(Get off your arse and dance, right fucking NOW!!!!)


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice songs but wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too mellow for me.

Here is a little more ummmpppffff

Tool - Hush


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Nice songs but wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too mellow for me.
> 
> Here is a little more ummmpppffff
> 
> Tool - Hush


That was decent
These are better


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

Been debt free since around 25. Bought a house with roughly half down and paid it off in a couple of years. Had a waterbed, an old couch, TV, kitchen table and chairs. TV sat on a speaker, naturally I had a stereo. Car I bought for $200. went on a bit of a drunk for a few years after that to celebrate. Retired now. Could have done a little better with some investment decisions but did alright. Grew up without and I made up my mind my kids will not. Never had kids though. Nieces and nephew might get some if I don't live to a ripe age.


----------



## topcat (Feb 7, 2021)

Paul McCartney tells a dirty joke.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2021)

And now, your moment of...I don't know what the hell to call it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358656145196539904
Stay classy, Florida. Stay classy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## CornPop (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> One more Cheech & Bob picture (Cheech is the cat, named so because she eat's my pot plants when given access/Bob is the rabbit ( I just liked the name  )
> 
> View attachment 4815613


Awwwww


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2021)

Honey it is cold outside. -43 with windchill. But love will get you through it. And a fur coat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Honey it is cold outside. -43 with windchill. But love will get you through it. And a fur coat.


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2021)

I converted it to Fahrenheit for our American friends, -51 F with the wind. The bunnies are up against the shed with the sun on them. Taking a picture through the window is not great.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Been debt free since around 25. Bought a house with roughly half down and paid it off in a couple of years. Had a waterbed, an old couch, TV, kitchen table and chairs. TV sat on a speaker, naturally I had a stereo. Car I bought for $200. went on a bit of a drunk for a few years after that to celebrate. Retired now. Could have done a little better with some investment decisions but did alright. Grew up without and I made up my mind my kids will not. Never had kids though. Nieces and nephew might get some if I don't live to a ripe age.


Congratulations!!!
You seem to be satisfied with your existence
Very fucking cool   
Stay safe & strong & carry on


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

CornPop said:


> Awwwww


Yea, they are best buddy's, the only sad fact ( or is it ?) is that Bob, the rabbit is a sex fiend & constantly wants to fuck the cat
No shit
It's amazing to watch


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, they are best buddy's, the only sad fact ( or is it ?) is that Bob, the rabbit is a sex fiend & constantly wants to fuck the cat
> No shit
> It's amazing to watch



That's more than I wanted to know.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's more than I wanted to know.


You should see it
The rabbit will chase the cat around the room, tackle/disable it & then have it's way with it
Truth


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You should see it
> The rabbit will chase the cat around the room, tackle/disable it & then have it's way with it
> Truth


PETA would like a word.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Currently


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> PETA would like a word.


Did you ever hear the expression fuck like a bunny/rabbit?
It's for a reason
They're sex maniacs
Well, at least Bob is when it comes to Cheech


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 8, 2021)

Cheech is a handsome cat.


----------



## topcat (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You should see it
> The rabbit will chase the cat around the room, tackle/disable it & then have it's way with it
> Truth


Oh, think of the children!


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2021)

*Mysterious monolith pops up near Turkish World Heritage site*
ISTANBUL (AP) — Turkish authorities are investigating the appearance of a mysterious monolith in southeastern Turkey.

The metal block was found by a farmer on Friday in Sanliurfa province with old Turkic script that reads “Look at the sky, see the moon.” The monolith, 3 meters high (about 10 feet), was discovered near the UNESCO World Heritage site named Gobekli Tepe, which has megalithic structures dating to the 10th millennium B.C., thousands of years before Stonehenge. 














Mysterious monolith pops up near Turkish World Heritage site


ISTANBUL (AP) — Turkish authorities are investigating the appearance of a mysterious monolith in southeastern Turkey...




apnews.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Mysterious monolith pops up near Turkish World Heritage site*
> ISTANBUL (AP) — Turkish authorities are investigating the appearance of a mysterious monolith in southeastern Turkey.
> 
> The metal block was found by a farmer on Friday in Sanliurfa province with old Turkic script that reads “Look at the sky, see the moon.” The monolith, 3 meters high (about 10 feet), was discovered near the UNESCO World Heritage site named Gobekli Tepe, which has megalithic structures dating to the 10th millennium B.C., thousands of years before Stonehenge.
> ...


Someone is spending a lot of money on this.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2021)

It's 420.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You should see it
> The rabbit will chase the cat around the room, tackle/disable it & then have it's way with it
> Truth


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Appleton Estate is the only rum we have at the house. You will love it.


Yeah, you weren't lying lol 

It's good rum, it's really smooth. I first had a small glass mixed with some Coke and then decided to just have a big glass straight up with some ice cubes. I really really like that rum


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

printer said:


> Been debt free since around 25. Bought a house with roughly half down and paid it off in a couple of years. Had a waterbed, an old couch, TV, kitchen table and chairs. TV sat on a speaker, naturally I had a stereo. Car I bought for $200. went on a bit of a drunk for a few years after that to celebrate. Retired now. Could have done a little better with some investment decisions but did alright. Grew up without and I made up my mind my kids will not. Never had kids though. Nieces and nephew might get some if I don't live to a ripe age.


We don't have kids either. One niece and her three kids on my side and a few cousins on the wife's side. The little ones are not old enough to have pissed us off yet, so for now they will get the land. My plan is to spend the money.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cheech is a handsome cat.


Yea, she's cool
She has 5 toes instead of the normal 4 for a cat
Polydactyl cat - Wikipedia
She's my ball warmer at night, if you get my meaning ( In case you don't, she always sleeps between my legs  )
I love her


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Oh, fucking yea it happened
Do you think I could/would/imagine/make this up?
Bob, the male rabbit was/is a rapist (I still love him though/we all have our faults  )
Sad, but true


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh, fucking yea it happened
> Do you think I could/would/imagine/make this up?
> Bob, the male rabbit was/is a rapist (I still love him though/we all have our faults  )
> Sad, but true


I don't need to see no rabbit porn!  Only a pervert would want pictures!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

This is my brother


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Currently View attachment 4820035


I spent a couple hours on the waterfront today too. But I was in the company of a chainsaw. This gift from Micheal was waiting for me in the circle drive at the end of the road on the creek land. I guess I'll be dealing with falling trees for a while yet.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2021)

I prefer Morgana.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 8, 2021)

I love both of these guy's











Did you ever see Downey do Chaplin?
Find it/watch it
He/it is fucking great


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my brother


He was down at the 1 yard line!!! NO SCORE!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

I love this guy
I think this will make you smile
Very cool, indeed


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

This should make you smile
Have a nice day


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Somebody mentioned that I changed my avatar to Van Gogh, Starry Night
> Fuck yea, it was time for a change, fuck that old Irish priest, he was/is ugly
> I love Van Gogh
> He along with Monet are my favorite painters
> ...




Ayyy man, that Starry Night painting has an Mcdonalds in the bottom right. Ol' Vinny must have been a time traveler!


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my brother


Good that he's out of the closet.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> Ayyy man, that Starry Night painting has an Mcdonalds in the bottom right. Ol' Vinny must have been a time traveler!


All that I know is that I deeply connect with his work.
He was magnificent
Rent/buy/watch the movie staring Kirk Douglas portraying Van Gough in Lust for Life
Fucking magnificent/outstanding


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 10, 2021)

Van Gogh was stone cold fuck nuts.

But I agree. His work is one of a kind and simply awesome.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> All that I know is that I deeply connect with his work.
> He was magnificent
> Rent/buy/watch the movie staring Kirk Douglas portraying Van Gough in Lust for Life
> Fucking magnificent/outstanding


Are you a Doctor Who fan? If so you really should check out the Vincent and the Doctor episode. Pretty epic.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 10, 2021)

A British friend of mine talked me into trying to watch Doctor Who years ago.

It was ridiculous. 

Then he suggested Red Dwarf or something like that. 

It was even more ridiculous. 

He likes those shows more than Monty Python. 

He is ridiculous. 

Still a great guy, though.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> A British friend of mine talked me into trying to watch Doctor Who years ago.
> 
> It was ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I watched for years. Now I'm 4-5 years behind, but still recording them. I'm not a TV guy, but it's the only drama that I watched for a big chunk of my life. Since I stopped watching the Doctor, my TV consist of F1 and Noles hoops.


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

Almost forgot. Since I camp at the riverhouse most Sunday nights I have got into the habit of watching Colombo on ME TV. Just in the last couple three weeks they have started to repeat, but I'm still enjoying them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

Funny/sad?
I'm not sure
But I laughed anyway


----------



## printer (Feb 10, 2021)

Hmmm. Wonder which thread to put this article in?

*Trump hid his calls with Putin. Now, Biden has access to them.*
Few Trump-era mysteries are as intriguing as what the 45th president said to Vladimir Putin in at least a dozen rambling, off-the-cuff calls and meetings over four years. Understanding what was said between the two could help illuminate whether Trump ever revealed sensitive information or struck any deals with the Kremlin leader that could take the new administration by surprise.

“It is a national security priority to find out what Trump said to Putin” over his four years in office, said one former national security official who is close to the new president. 

“There are certain things a president and his immediate staff should be able to hold privileged to do the work of government, without being subject to constant partisan gamesmanship,” said a second former Trump White House official. “There are certain things a president and his immediate staff should be able to hold privileged to do the work of government, without being subject to constant partisan gamesmanship,” said a second former Trump White House official. “Of course we didn’t delete anything and they would be in NARA and accessible,” the official said. 








Trump hid his calls with Putin. Now, Biden has access to them.


What was said between the two leaders is a great mystery, one that advisers to the current president say is imperative to find out.




www.politico.com


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 11, 2021)

I am so happy, I jus got a new knife and knife sharpener. I just got these, well actually this is my second Spyderco Manix 2 knife though, I had an all black tactical one but I gave it to my buddy awhile ago because all he had was cheap Chinese gas station knife. I just bought another one because this knife is pretty damn sweet, except I couldn't find another all black one anywhere, so I got one with a satin blade.

This Spyderco sharpmaker knife sharpener is bad ass. It comes with medium grit and fine grit sharpening rods and I ordered extra a couple ultra fine grit rods. It's so easy to use, you can put the rods at 15° angle or 20° angle and all you have to do is run the blade straight down the rod. These ultra fine rods makes your blade razor sharp no joke. You can sharpen scissors with this sharpener too, pretty much any blade and fish hooks too because there's a groove in the rods.



PUT ON YOU SHIT KICKERS AND KICK SOME SHIT


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I am so happy, I jus got a new knife and knife sharpener. I just got these, well actually this is my second Spyderco Manix 2 knife though, I had an all black tactical one but I gave it to my buddy awhile ago because all he had was cheap Chinese gas station knife. I just bought another one because this knife is pretty damn sweet, except I couldn't find another all black one anywhere, so I got one with a satin blade.
> 
> This Spyderco sharpmaker knife sharpener is bad ass. It comes with medium grit and fine grit sharpening rods and I ordered extra a couple ultra fine grit rods. It's so easy to use, you can put the rods at 15° angle or 20° angle and all you have to do is run the blade straight down the rod. These ultra fine rods makes your blade razor sharp no joke. You can sharpen scissors with this sharpener too, pretty much any blade and fish hooks too because there's a groove in the rods.
> 
> ...


I carry a CRKT Minimalist neck knife. I'm on my 2nd one too, but I lost the first one. It's somewhere between my pond camp and my HG patch. I've looked a few times, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 11, 2021)

@Jimdamick 








Pernod beats expectations as U.S. consumers splurge on Jameson whiskey, China sales jump


Pernod Ricard said on Thursday it expects organic sales to return to growth in the full year, after strong performances in its key U.S. and Chinese markets helped the French spirits group beat first-half profit and sales forecasts. Double-digit sales growth in China and a 5% sales rise in the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 11, 2021)

I have this sweet blade.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

Fuck those knives/they're all pieces of shit/don't hold an edge at all
Benchmade, the one & only
That's it


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Van Gogh was stone cold fuck nuts.


All genius's are it seems, to me at least.
Da Vinci was also considered a madman & ostracized/expunged/expelled from the the Roman Catholic Church for his views
Figure that the fuck out
I saw this/his painting in the Louvre Museum in Paris on my honeymoon in 1984
Fucking magnificent


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

Fuck yea!!!!
I woke up this morning, so all is good, right?











Have a great/fucking luvly day


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 12, 2021)

All the metals and poisons and shit they used to use in paint during their day will do that when you ingest it while holding paintbrushes in your mouth.


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> All the metals and poisons and shit they used to use in paint during their day will do that when you ingest it while holding paintbrushes in your mouth.
> 
> View attachment 4823900


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> Almost forgot. Since I camp at the riverhouse most Sunday nights I have got into the habit of watching Colombo on ME TV. Just in the last couple three weeks they have started to repeat, but I'm still enjoying them.


I love Peter Faulk. Always have.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I love Peter Faulk. Always have.


When I started watching a few months back they were almost all new to me. Now that I've seen them, watching the 2nd time you kind of know what to pay attention to. I've been known to cheer at the good parts, like for a sporting event.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck those knives/they're all pieces of shit/don't hold an edge at all
> Benchmade, the one & only
> That's it
> View attachment 4823844


I have a black blade case around here somewhere that holds an edge real good. I broke a wire cutting Styrofoam the day I found it. (it was in the block) Still has the burn mark across the handle.


----------



## printer (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 12, 2021)

printer said:


>


You're not going to get on the @Jimdamick rabbit / cat porn bandwagon, are you?


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)

I found a bunch of blessing from the flood gods this morning when I was clearing trail, so I'm happy about that. Bad thing is with this week of rain, we have a flood on the way. I'll try to get back down there before dark to get the socket set at least. This part of the creek land has the river on three sides, and I cut across the middle at the narrowest part, so it will involve some bush whacking to get back to where I was at.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)

There is two good 5 gallons buckets in the river below where the tools were, but I didn't have the kayak down there. They will be lost in the flood. Also a really nice cedar log that was hung up by the roots. Would love to put a rope on it and float it down to the mouth and up the creek where I could pull it out with the tractor. But floods keep their own schedule.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

printer said:


>


Just some images of my fondest memories


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2021)

how bout a bit of the old led zep for friday eve!!





bonzo just beating on those drums for the whole song!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Just some images of my fondest memories
> 
> View attachment 4824361View attachment 4824368View attachment 4824372View attachment 4824375View attachment 4824376


hey jim, those last 2 pics? ireland? i almost said the drive down to the giants causeway in n.ireland but it was way steeper from what i remember???


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how bout a bit of the old led zep for friday eve!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck Stairway to Heaven
This was their best song


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Stairway to Heaven
> This was their best song


exactly! stairway is nowhere close to their best just like freebird is nowher close to lynyrd's best. Simple Man might be?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how bout a bit of the old led zep for friday eve!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was pretty good also


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This was pretty good also


me and the old crew probably watched song remains on some type of hallucinogen 10 to 15 times. lol. 

did you ever see them live?


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2021)

Baby, please keep me happy. Exile, in my opinion, is right up there with their best. The Mick Taylor years.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey jim, those last 2 pics? ireland? i almost said the drive down to the giants causeway in n.ireland but it was way steeper from what i remember???


Yup, they were taken in the North of Ireland in Belfast by the causeway


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> did you ever see them live?


No, never had the opportunity
But Jimmy definitely could play a fucking guitar


----------



## printer (Feb 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You're not going to get on the @Jimdamick rabbit / cat porn bandwagon, are you?


The two rabbits chase each other around the yard but I respect their privacy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

This is what I am actually doing right now at this moment
Call me a liar
I dare ye
(In case you don't know what ye means, Ye | Definition of Ye by Merriam-Webster (merriam-webster.com)
Stay safe & strong


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

A little more dance can't hurt, can it?


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok so I saw riverdance.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Ok so I saw riverdance.


So, now your journey in life's expedition/existence is complete,
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## printer (Feb 13, 2021)

Never saw them but asked Plant to get his arm off my jacket which was on the bar. I wanted to leave the bar (the place) and he was trying to pick up the bartender's girlfriend. About 1990 I think. I recall she did not know what to do. The bartender was, 'well he is famous'. In the end he didn't. Just seemed like a lecherous old guy. Sure, he was famous back in the day but that does not mean you have it and can just walk in the bar and pick any girl up. In the end she didn't, no idea what he did afterward. Had more respect for him after he did some folky stuff (or was it more country?).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Just some images of my fondest memories
> 
> View attachment 4824361View attachment 4824368View attachment 4824372View attachment 4824375View attachment 4824376


Is that you in the picture with your grandson?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that you in the picture with your grandson?


Yea, that's me, but he's my actual son, not my grandson (  ) named Emmet Michael, on his 1st trip to Ireland
Here's another image from that vacation when we were in Dublin, Ireland after doing a Viking tour (Did you know the Vikings founded Dublin/yea, they actually fucking did/amazing,right?)


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

This is me with my family in Belfast & in Dublin, Ireland in 2007
Pretty cool, right?

View attachment 4825477View attachment 4825477


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Never saw them but asked Plant to get his arm off my jacket which was on the bar. I wanted to leave the bar (the place) and he was trying to pick up the bartender's girlfriend. About 1990 I think. I recall she did not know what to do. The bartender was, 'well he is famous'. In the end he didn't. Just seemed like a lecherous old guy. Sure, he was famous back in the day but that does not mean you have it and can just walk in the bar and pick any girl up. In the end she didn't, no idea what he did afterward. Had more respect for him after he did some folky stuff (or was it more country?).


Cool. Not only did you meet Robert Plant, you met the only women in the world who wouldn’t sleep with him.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, that's me, but he's my actual son, not my grandson (  ) named Emmet Michael, on his 1st trip to Ireland
> Here's another image from that vacation when we were in Dublin, Ireland after doing a Viking tour (Did you know the Vikings founded Dublin/yea, they actually fucking did/amazing,right?)View attachment 4825474


Here he is today
A good Human/no malice at all in his heart/soul (better than me)
Fucking excellent


----------



## printer (Feb 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool. Not only did you meet Robert Plant, you met the only women in the world who wouldn’t sleep with him.


She had to debate over it and ask her boyfriend. I think if Plant actually tried a little she might have. But when you are used to women falling over you.

Which is odd if you think of it. He plays the stadium, and then ends up in our bar. OK it was the best venue in town to see good acts (there was a reason I spent many nights there) and seeing he was into music, if he did ask anyone where to go after his gig he probably would have been pointed there. But it really wasn't a pickup type of place. 

You know, maybe I broke the magic happening when I interrupted to get my jacket. I never thought of it that way.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

What happened to the Joe Rob breakfast thread? I had pancakes and sausage for supper.


----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool. Not only did you meet Robert Plant, you met the only women in the world who wouldn’t sleep with him.


Robert Planet likes the mudshark.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> did you ever see them live?


I almost did. 

My brother and friends went to get us tickets in 1975 at Boston "Gahden" , when the bottle throwing ticket riot happened as they were opening ticket sales, then the concert got cancelled. Damn, I'm getting old.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I almost did.
> 
> My brother and friends went to get us tickets in 1975 at Boston "Gahden" , when the bottle throwing ticket riot happened as they were opening ticket sales, then the concert got cancelled. Damn, I'm getting old.


Boston Garden?
Where the fuck are you from/live?
That's my neck of the Woods
I thought you lived in Bum-Fuck Idaho with your viewpoints (  )
Stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> me and the old crew probably watched song remains on some type of hallucinogen 10 to 15 times. lol.
> 
> did you ever see them live?


Do you know what blotter acid is/was @rkymtnman ?
Of course you do!!!
Every Friday night for years I would eat a tab & listen too something like this
Was that a mistake?
I'm not sure
Stay safe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you know what blotter acid is/was @rkymtnman ?
> Of course you do!!!
> Every Friday night for years I would eat a tab & listen too something like this
> Was that a mistake?
> ...


It was most definitely NOT a mistake!


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Boston Garden?
> Where the fuck are you from/live?
> That's my neck of the Woods
> I thought you lived in Bum-Fuck Idaho with your viewpoints (  )
> Stay safe


I was born on an island in the Pacific and lived in a hut, but that was a long time ago. Dad was a WWII vet, shit happens.

A great grandfather had a farm in the northeast, so I know about potatoes, but not Idaho potatoes. Heh heh heh. 

Who knows...maybe this is my matrilineal lineage? 

*Legend of the Giant Ruwathoel*

*How Ngulu was separated from Yap*

Ruwathoel lived on the Southern tip of Yap proper in the village of Guror, Municipality of Gilman in the ancient days. He was different from all the Yapese because of his size. He was half-Human and half-giant. Everyone considered him handsome and strong and he was also an excellent fisherman. He possessed skills and capabilities that surpassed all other Yapese men.

Out of jealousy, the people plotted to get rid of Ruwathoel. They cast a spell on him and get him to sleep with his head resting on the porch of the man’s house. They tied his hands to the coconut tree trunks and braided his hair to the house posts. Then they set fire to the house. In his struggle to free himself from the deadly flames, Ruwathoel kicked the neighboring small island of Ngulu to where it still remains today… about 60 Miles from the main island of Yap.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Every Friday night for years I would eat a tab & listen too something like this


that sounds like the summer of 92 for me. probably twice a week that summer. lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Here he is today
> A good Human/no malice at all in his heart/soul (better than me)View attachment 4825517
> Fucking excellent


You look so Happy. Your son looks like a throw back to the 60’s or something. He looks like a hippy and a rock star. The girls must go crazy over him!


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2021)

Do you like my new car?




Happy Together.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You look so Happy. Your son looks like a throw back to the 60’s or something. He looks like a hippy and a rock star. The girls must go crazy over him!


No, he ain't no Hippy
He's pure
No drugs/alcohol/indiscreet sexual activities
A path far, far away from the path that his father chose to follow
Good for him 
He'll do well, hopefully, God bless


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> No, he ain't no Hippy
> He's pure
> No drugs/alcohol/indiscreet sexual activities
> A path far, far away from the path that his father chose to follow
> ...


How boring


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It was most definitely NOT a mistake!


You, @CunningCanuk are a funny guy/good Human in my opinion
Just saying
Have a good day/life


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that sounds like the summer of 92 for me. probably twice a week that summer. lol.


1992?
Fuck that
They stopped making good acid/LSD in 1974 when this guy stopped processing (Yea, I was fortunate enough to ingest/eat his stuff/fucking excellent product    )

Owsley Stanley: The King of LSD - Rolling Stone


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> 1992?
> Fuck that
> They stopped making good acid/LSD in 1974 when this guy stopped processing (Yea, I was fortunate enough to ingest/eat his stuff/fucking excellent product    )
> 
> Owsley Stanley: The King of LSD - Rolling Stone


There will never be another like the Bear.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You, @CunningCanuk are a funny guy/good Human in my opinion
> Just saying
> Have a good day/life


Thanks James! 

I think you are also a most righteous dude and one hell of a good judge of character.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> 1992?
> Fuck that
> They stopped making good acid/LSD in 1974 when this guy stopped processing (Yea, I was fortunate enough to ingest/eat his stuff/fucking excellent product    )
> 
> Owsley Stanley: The King of LSD - Rolling Stone


i guess my connections were pretty shitty when i was 5. lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i guess my connections were pretty shitty when i was 5. lol.


We had a kid in our Jr Kindergarten class who could score killer window pane for us.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We had a kid in our Jr Kindergarten class who could score killer window pane for us.



Dude, that was me! 

I remember, you were that dorky kid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 15, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Dude, that was me!
> 
> I remember, you were that dorky kid.


Nice to see you stayed cool all these years. 

I’m still a dork.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 15, 2021)

This is my Uncle (At least I wish he was )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 15, 2021)

One more ( I love this movie)


----------



## printer (Feb 18, 2021)

OK, I was starting to get confused by the bunny's behaviors. Now I see why.







A picture from last year, she was waiting like this for me.







You can see where the bark was stripped from the branch beside her. We had an ice storm and it took down some trees.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 19, 2021)

Pretty cool, right?











Actually, very cool
Have a nice/safe day


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Pretty cool, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an add on


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Pretty cool, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all shot in a movie studio in hollywood just like the (fake) moon landing. lmao.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Pretty cool, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimi

That vid brought tears. People are clueless and amazing at the same time.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> all shot in a movie studio in hollywood just like the (fake) moon landing. lmao.


My granny on Mamma's side said after the moonshot in the 60's, "shoot, they are up in Georgia somewhere. They didn't go to the moon."


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> My granny on Mamma's side said after the moonshot in the 60's, "shoot, they are up in Georgia somewhere. They didn't go to the moon."


I guess the picture of the black hole is a no go also?


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2021)

printer said:


> I guess the picture of the black hole is a no go also?


Granny was born in 1901, so she saw a lot of changes in her lifetime. I'm not sure if blackholes were a thing before she died.


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> Granny was born in 1901, so she saw a lot of changes in her lifetime. I'm not sure if blackholes were a thing before she died.


I guess she missed it then. Had no idea on her age, my mother was born in '28. I have trouble talking to her on real little or big scales. She is pretty amazing for being thoughtful about other people and right and wrong given an almost peasant upbringing in Europe. I think school only went up to grade eight and even that was interrupted by the war. But while she is doing pretty good for someone her age some concepts do not register with her.


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh hell yes I'm happy right now lol

I just drove 553 miles from Grand Rapids, MI down here in Corbin, KY in 7 hours and 59 minutes yee haw! 

Fuckin 8° up in Michigan this morning now it's 55° where I'm at. Thats whats up

I hauled ass on short notice, dispatch called me this am and said, can you be in Atlanta to deliver these hot tubs on Monday morning? 

I said start my truck and warm it up and I'll be to the yard in less than 60 minutes. I'm getting my hourly pay PLUS 15% of what this load pays because I did it on short notice. I'm only 301 miles from my delivery in Atlanta, well it's actually a suburb of Atlanta, Norcross.

I'm at a Love's off I75 right now, going to shut down and get my dog out and get something to eat here. There's a Sonny's BBQ that looks within walking distance, BINGO BANGO!

I got some pics I'll post in a little while

Here's this morning Michigan sunrise going east on 94


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 21, 2021)

Good story/made me smile at least
Texas Couple Takes in Delivery Driver For 5 Days After Her Car Got Stuck In Their Yard (yahoo.com)


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Oh hell yes I'm happy right now lol
> 
> I just drove 553 miles from Grand Rapids, MI down here in Corbin, KY in 7 hours and 59 minutes yee haw!
> 
> ...


Safe trip


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks Jim

Here's some pics from today -
On I-275 just about to go over the Ohio River and into Kentucky 


I-75 south in Kentucky 


Here's the Love's I'm at. I'm about 90 miles north of Knoxville and about 320 miles north of Atlanta 


I just bought a new steering wheel cover for my truck. I love my truck



Sonny's BBQ was busy AF so I just had a couple chili cheese roller hot dogs from the truckstop for supper. It's crazy at Love's right now the place is filling up and knuckleheads are starting to just make their own parking spots wherever they can lol

I always start early so I can stop early and get a spot. I've learned the hard way and had to sleep on highway entrance ramp before, that won't happen again

Here's my dog waiting for me to get the blanket and lay down so she can curl up next to me


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> Here's some pics from today -
> On I-275 just about to go over the Ohio River and into Kentucky
> ...


Beautiful dog
Your lucky
Enjoy
Stay safe


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2021)

Can't remember if I told you guys my bunny eats banana peels.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

They all survived
Very fucking cool, indeed


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

Just sharing some of my culture


----------



## injinji (Feb 22, 2021)

printer said:


> I guess she missed it then. Had no idea on her age, my mother was born in '28. I have trouble talking to her on real little or big scales. She is pretty amazing for being thoughtful about other people and right and wrong given an almost peasant upbringing in Europe. I think school only went up to grade eight and even that was interrupted by the war. But while she is doing pretty good for someone her age some concepts do not register with her.


Yea, my parents were pretty old when they had us, so our grandparents were older too. Mamma was also born in '28. She dropped out of high school her Sr year to marry Daddy when he got back from the war. She's been dead 4 years now, but until the day she died, she thought she ran the farm. Even though her decisions were no longer binding, she still told us what to do.


----------



## injinji (Feb 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> They all survived
> Very fucking cool, indeed


As did everyone on the ground. Shit was raining down from the sky. Some of it pretty big.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

Pretty cool, right?
It made me smile at least


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> Yea, my parents were pretty old when they had us, so our grandparents were older too. Mamma was also born in '28. She dropped out of high school her Sr year to marry Daddy when he got back from the war. She's been dead 4 years now, but until the day she died, she thought she ran the farm. Even though her decisions were no longer binding, she still told us what to do.


I never saw or experienced Grandparents
They were in Ireland & I was here in the USA
That sucked
Oh, fucking well
It is what the fuck it is ,right?
Peace out/stay safe


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I never saw or experienced Grandparents
> They were in Ireland & I was here in the USA
> That sucked
> Oh, fucking well
> ...


I had two grannies and one grandpa when I was a kid. Mamma's family homestead was a mile to the north and Daddy's homestead a mile to the east. So both were in walking distance. There was a time when five of the eight houses on my three roads were family. And the other three had been neighbors so long, they were like family. There are seven family houses now, but over twenty houses in the other category. A few I know, but most I don't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2021)

I figure this is a good place for this story, I really like this idea, a "Patriot" party, further splitting the right between them, the republican loonies and the establishment republicans who are after the big corporate bucks. Yep, gather all the hardcore Trumpers into one place and if Donald's legal troubles drive him into the political wilderness, he might form his own party and they they will follow him. Right now he has about 80% of the GOP, but criminal convictions, trials and investigations could change that over time. Assaulting the domestic disinformation system with lawsuits, investigations, new laws and regulations should help with that change in public attitude too. So with Donald ya never know, right now the GOP is his plaything and he's is getting into deeper legal shit by the day and should be indicted by someone, at least by the end of March, if not sooner.

This is a "Happy story" about racist traitors committing political suicide!  Maybe they will form a Qanon party too!

You will always have these people, but perhaps not in such large numbers in the future, it is best they are kept divided and in the political wilderness, they cannot be trusted with power and proved it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Inside a 'Patriot Party' rally where Trump loyalists search for a path forward - CNNPolitics

*Inside a 'Patriot Party' rally where Trump loyalists search for a path forward*

(CNN)The "Patriot Party" is somewhere between a meme and a movement of Trump loyalists.

The idea and, perhaps just as important, the logo, have been circulating on social media since last summer. But after the Capitol riot and swearing-in of President Joe Biden, Patriot Party groups have formed and multiplied, mostly on Telegram, where they share memes, disinformation and commentary in chaotic channels in all 50 states.

Before it was removed from Facebook, one Patriot Party group had more than 12,000 members. One post that was removed read: "We need to organize our militia ... Wars are won with guns.. an when they silence your commander in chief you are in a war."

On February 6, one Patriot Party group held its first organized public rally in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, which was billed as an "awareness march." Only about 30 people showed up, not much happened and it was over in a couple of hours. But at its conclusion, when CNN returned to the parking lot, some attendees had changed their clothes. At least eight were wearing Proud Boys hoodies. They were shouting that their cars had been vandalized. They would not explain the wardrobe change and were angry at the question.

The energy and anger that fueled the Trump movement and the January 6 Capitol riot are still out there, swirling around, and it's not clear yet who's going to seize them and to what ends. At the moment, it appears the Patriot Party is becoming one vessel for that energy. But even those within it are not sure who their comrades are.
*more...*


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, they are best buddy's, the only sad fact ( or is it ?) is that Bob, the rabbit is a sex fiend & constantly wants to fuck the cat
> No shit
> It's amazing to watch


Bob was a bunny
It's fur was soft and short
Yesterday he touched a feline
Next week he goes to court

And since you love cardinals, here's one sitting on a corkscrew hazelnut with a snow heart in the background. Didn't see the heart till after the picture was taken.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes there are dumber people than you. It is comforting to know.

*Arizona man accused of faking his own kidnapping to get out of work*
Brandon Soules, 19, was arrested on a charge of false reporting to law enforcement last week, according to Coolidge, Ariz. police. In a statement, authorities said that they believed the incident was part of Soules's effort to be excused from his job, where he installed tires, the Times reported.

Soules allegedly admitted that the kidnapping story was made up during an interview with detectives at the Coolidge Police Department. He was then booked and later released with a scheduled court date.

Officers reportedly found Soules lying on the ground with his hands cuffed behind his back and a purple bandanna stuffed in his mouth. He said that he was kidnapped by two masked men who then struck him unconscious and “drove him around in a vehicle before they left him in the area where he was found," police told the Times. 








Arizona man accused of faking his own kidnapping to get out of work


An Arizona man has been accused of faking his own kidnapping this month in an attempt to get out of work, The New York Times reported on Tuesday.Brandon Soules, 19, was arrested on a charge of…




thehill.com


----------



## MustGro (Feb 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> They all survived
> Very fucking cool, indeed


The pilot(s) did a great job getting that plane back on the ground. It's only a 2 engine plane and she was probably full of fuel too. Definitely earned their pay and a round of drinks on that one!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2021)

*Ted Cruz's Favorite President Could Face Jail Time For Tax Fraud*





Today's ruling by the Supreme Court will allow state investigators access to the former president's tax returns, potentially setting up felony charges against the former leader and his family.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)

topcat said:


>


This is better, at least I think so


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is better, at least I think so


This is my favorite Crosby, Stills & Nash song though


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)

I love these guys


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

*Monologue: Welcome Reality Deniers | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

*New Rule: Cancel Culture is Over Party | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

*24 Things You Don't Know About Mike Lindell | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2021)

After 8 or 9 days of the riverhouse being on an island, the water had gone down enough I was able to lay down a 2x6 and walk across with dry feet this morning. The gap between the slough and the river is only about 6-8 inches deep and 3 feet wide. It's running out pretty strong. 

This was from last week. Lots of fun wading with a heavy frost. (it's in the 80's now) I only waded through on the driveway once. By the slough was about 15-20 feet wide and just over knee deep at the crest.


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is better, at least I think so


 It's not a competition, just a song before I go for the Happy therad.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)

Fucking amazining, rght?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking amazining, rght?


@ 9:20 someone made a quick repair on the rover with duct tape


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm happy I'm shutting down for the night. Tired as hell, took another relay on short notice. I'm on the way to Tulsa. I'm in Missouri for the night at a weigh station on I-44, probably about 40 minutes west of St. Louis 

Here's a couple pics so far 

Real nice sunset tonight out here


Here's a picture just cruising west along I-44


I got these at Walmart this morning , pretty happy with this score, I'll have some of them for breakfast with some coffee before I roll out
BLUEBERRY DONUT HOLES


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 1, 2021)

Life is so good without watching the putrid news, smash your smartphones with a rock and breathe the fresh air and go get some donut holes


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 1, 2021)

Last time I saw him he was pretty from far - today he's far from pretty for the mess he's made. Loves himself a lot. He did it last year as well. I've placed garbage bags on the mirrors, even had a toboggan and net across the back window to deter his self enamored ritual, to no avail. Too high up for the cats to get him. Little bugger stares right at me in defiance, knowing full well, with history as his witness, that I won't wink at him with the 20 gauge. Nature is best left alone - the mess is a small price to pay to enjoy his beauty/vanity.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I'm happy I'm shutting down for the night. Tired as hell, took another relay on short notice. I'm on the way to Tulsa. I'm in Missouri for the night at a weigh station on I-44, probably about 40 minutes west of St. Louis
> 
> Here's a couple pics so far
> 
> ...


have you ever had a Maid-Rite sandwich? kinda like a sloppy joe (kinda)




__





Maid-Rite Corporation - Locations


Maid-Rite's loose meat sandwich franchise has been making delicious Maid-Rite sandwiches since 1926.




maid-rite.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2021)

IG faults Elaine Chao at Transportation over ethics concerns


The Transportation Department’s watchdog asked the Justice Department to criminally investigate Elaine Chao late last year over concerns that she misused her office when she was transportation secretary under President Donald Trump but was rebuffed, according to a report released Wednesday. The...




www.yahoo.com





this makes me happy! moscow mitch's wife. mrs. turtle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> IG faults Elaine Chao at Transportation over ethics concerns
> 
> 
> The Transportation Department’s watchdog asked the Justice Department to criminally investigate Elaine Chao late last year over concerns that she misused her office when she was transportation secretary under President Donald Trump but was rebuffed, according to a report released Wednesday. The...
> ...


I figured she was dirty from the reporting on it back in the day. The FBI has 2000 active domestic terrorist cases and a mountain of work to do involving Trump and his administration. I figure Merrick should bring a few thousand retired FBI agents back from retirement for a couple of years to handle the load. I'm sure many would be eager to volunteer and do a thorough investigation. 

You can see the momentum starting to build and the investigations begin, full fucking steam ahead.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figured she was dirty from the reporting on it back in the day. The FBI has 2000 active domestic terrorist cases and a mountain of work to do involving Trump and his administration. I figure Merrick should bring a few thousand retired FBI agents back from retirement for a couple of years to handle the load. I'm sure many would be eager to volunteer and do a thorough investigation.
> 
> You can see the momentum starting to build and the investigations begin, full fucking steam ahead.


and DeVos and her shady as f*ck hitman for hire brother too. 

these morons all left a money trail


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and DeVos and her shady as f*ck hitman for hire brother too.
> 
> these morons all left a money trail


Oh yeah, Mr. Prince has a few off shore meetings to account for among other things. As for DeVos, she always struck me as a Godamned idiot, both are rich brain washed Christian dominionists. I dunno if she broke the law, but I'm pretty sure her brother did. The investigations have begun now that Joe's people can see what they did, Trump is looking at a grand jury in Georgia and a world of hurt in NY, Merrick Garland hasn't even begun to work and Joe just replaced the acting Trumper running the DOJ today. March will be a bad month for Trump and company, April will be worse and May worse still...  

Some spring entertainment and justice methinks, we will get to see Donald squirm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2021)

Remember all those inspector generals Trump fired from all those different departments? What do you think their Biden appointed replacements will find when they complete their investigations and renew old ones? Trump and his cronies more than decimated the IG's and I don't imagine their departments will go easy on any of these clowns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2021)

*Ethics Probe Made Criminal Referral For Elain Chao; Not Unique Among Trump Cabinet*





Rachel Maddow shares details of an inspector general report finding that Trump Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao misused her office and referring her to the Department of Justice for potential prosecution. *Chao is at least the fourth Trump Cabinet member referred to the DOJ.*


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2021)

more happy news...








Former Trump appointees say they’re still waiting on their vacation payouts


Some former political appointees say they were promised lump-sum payouts and are now struggling to pay rent.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2021)

even more happy news...








Jim Jordan Under Scrutiny for Nearly $3 Million in Unreported Campaign Funds


Susan Walsh-Pool/GettyThis week, the campaign committee for Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio), received ten notices from the Federal Election Commission flagging discrepancies on its books totaling nearly $3 million and dating back over two years. The campaign claims that the errors slipped through the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> IG faults Elaine Chao at Transportation over ethics concerns
> 
> 
> The Transportation Department’s watchdog asked the Justice Department to criminally investigate Elaine Chao late last year over concerns that she misused her office when she was transportation secretary under President Donald Trump but was rebuffed, according to a report released Wednesday. The...
> ...


Dog Chao.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 4, 2021)

I can relate, absolutely 
My favorite song by that band


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I can relate, absolutely
> My favorite song by that band


This ain't bad though also


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I can relate, absolutely . . . . . .


That video was in my YT feed today. Small world no?

For when you just have to have a little fix of Jerry and the boys.





__





Jerry, like this thread, is still Dead


Good idea.



rollitup.org


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

I over slept in my after supper nap and was late getting out tonight. It was almost a true midnight ramble. But I got in my 3-4 miles and nothing but my feet are really cold. This time of the month, (with the moon not rising until near midnight) I was forced to use a little hand held light on the fire trail going down to the river. 

DSTDM came around on the mp3 while I was walking. (not this cut though) Hearing it always makes me happy.


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> There is less stress now. More humor.


That’s some funny shit right there! I sent it to my wife. Cant wait to hear rather she just opened it or what. Lmfao


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2021)

My wife and I were talking over breakfast this morning and the discussion led to Alec Baldwin, which led to Kim Bassinger, which led me to think of this scene from Wayne’s World.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367619192271364100


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

Rudy Giuliani’s daughter, Caroline, graphically details why she loves threesomes


She says three-way sex has made her “a better person”.




pagesix.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 5, 2021)

Caroline voted for Biden and likes to get freaky, I think I'm in love.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367619192271364100


After the fourth time watching it I composed myself.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Caroline voted for Biden and likes to get freaky, I think I'm in love.


I would take a shot at fulfilling her.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


>


Such a carefree time. At least for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4844864


I have 3 my pillows. It’s embarrassing to have a my pillow. Does anyone have a suggestion for another pillow?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have 3 my pillows. It’s embarrassing to have a my pillow. Does anyone have a suggestion for another pillow?


Do they come with a warranty? Ask for your money back and say they are crap!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do they come with a warranty? Ask for your money back and say they are crap!


I don’t imagine the returns department is answering these days.


----------



## printer (Mar 5, 2021)

Just find a Trump supporter. They will buy the pillow, no questions asked.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 5, 2021)

Poop in them before returning


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm awaiting their arrival at the clearance and discount stores. Late night tv is inundated with new sales codes. 

Happy is union made goods. Not MIN $8.21 for other employers. But economics is not a thread.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> have you ever had a Maid-Rite sandwich? kinda like a sloppy joe (kinda)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I've never seen or heard of those sandwiches. I'd try one if I ever see them anywhere though


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have 3 my pillows. It’s embarrassing to have a my pillow. Does anyone have a suggestion for another pillow?


not my pillow, it's old and lumpy.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have 3 my pillows. It’s embarrassing to have a my pillow. Does anyone have a suggestion for another pillow?


I have this pillow in my work truck and it's badass, I got it at Walmart. It's a memory foam pillow, it's nice and firm and supportive. It's pretty awesome I think it was less than $15 too.

I go through pillows like crazy lol. I don't know how, but I can destroy a new pillow in 10-12 weeks. I'm constantly buying new pillows. That memory foam pillow I have in the work truck I bought it last summer and it still feels new and full, not flattened out


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have 3 my pillows. It’s embarrassing to have a my pillow. Does anyone have a suggestion for another pillow?


brooklinen. if you like down: soft, med and firm. and 1 yr return policy which they cover shipping


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> No, I've never seen or heard of those sandwiches. I'd try one if I ever see them anywhere though


i had my first in Iowa. they are different: but i thought they were really good. been around since 1926 so they can't be too bad, right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I have this pillow in my work truck and it's badass, I got it at Walmart. It's a memory foam pillow, it's nice and firm and supportive. It's pretty awesome I think it was less than $15 too.
> 
> I go through pillows like crazy lol. I don't know how, but I can destroy a new pillow in 10-12 weeks. I'm constantly buying new pillows. That memory foam pillow I have in the work truck I bought it last summer and it still feels new and full, not flattened out


I have tried memory foams , they don’t work for me. I am looking for airy and fluffy, one you can sink into but doesn’t flatten too much and then after it flattens you can fluff the life back into it, like a my pillow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> brooklinen. if you like down: soft, med and firm. and 1 yr return policy which they cover shipping


Thanks, I will try one out! Sound good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2021)

and my last Happy post:

me and wifey got our j&j today. some small county 2 hrs from us had a bunch of excess so it was 1st come, 1st serve. no age or med condtions required. 

not sore yet either (knocks on wood)


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks, I will try one out! Sound good.


find a 20% coupon if you can: i think my king was like $60 which is great for down.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and my last Happy post:
> 
> me and wifey got our j&j today. some small county 2 hrs from us had a bunch of excess so it was 1st come, 1st serve. no age or med condtions required.
> 
> not sore yet either (knocks on wood)


CongratulationS! I am jealous.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> CongratulationS! I am jealous.


you haven't got yours? are you still in OK? aren't your priority level 1?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you haven't got yours? are you still in OK? aren't your priority level 1?


I moved from OK back in Jan. . I work for a private oncology organization on the other side of the county and we fell through the cracks and got left out ,,,,,but hopefully very soon. Seniors are priority around here and there are an abundance of them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I moved from OK back in Jan. . I work for a private oncology organization on the other side of the county and we fell through the cracks and got left out ,,,,,but hopefully very soon. Seniors are priority around here and there are an abundance of them.


that sux doc. well, hope sooner than later.


----------



## topcat (Mar 6, 2021)

Another Petaluma, CA first. No more gas stations.









Sixteen gas stations for 60,000 people? That's enough, Petaluma says


The Petaluma City Council voted unanimously to prohibit building any more gas stations in the city, the first move of its kind in the nation.




www.latimes.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> Another Petaluma, CA first. No more gas stations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do most folks have cars? If you break up the 3750 people for every station into four people per family unit, it's still almost a thousand. Hope they have lots of pumps.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 7, 2021)

I love her

This New Yorker found a second apartment behind her own apartment (timeout.com)


----------



## topcat (Mar 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> Do most folks have cars? If you break up the 3750 people for every station into four people per family unit, it's still almost a thousand. Hope they have lots of pumps.


We have public transportation buses, plus the new commuter train, but most have cars and a lot of people drive out of town to their jobs, so there is plenty of gasoline to be had. It's forward thinking, no more tanks to leak into the groundwater. Don't be sad.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> We have public transportation buses, plus the new commuter train, but most have cars and a lot of people drive out of town to their jobs, so there is plenty of gasoline to be had. It's forward thinking, no more tanks to leak into the groundwater. Don't be sad.


Good deal. Here in Florida all the stations had to put in new tanks 10-15 years ago. Some of the old ones were leaking. In my county it put a couple three stations out of business, but the owners were really old and ready to give it up anyway.

In a related story. . . . thirty something years ago when I worked in the grass seed business, diesel leaked on the ground when you filling up the tractors. I think it was the pump leaking, not the tank. The owners' son lived right next to the barns with his family. I expressed concern about them drinking the water, and when word got back to the owner he gave me a dressing down for even mentioning it. I still worry who ever is living there now.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but here will do I guess. When it rains a goodly amount our limestone road gets pretty soft. Not too much people traffic so we get to see lots of animal tracks. Mr Bobcat and Mr Coon were around this week.


----------



## topcat (Mar 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> Good deal. Here in Florida all the stations had to put in new tanks 10-15 years ago. Some of the old ones were leaking. In my county it put a couple three stations out of business, but the owners were really old and ready to give it up anyway.
> 
> In a related story. . . . thirty something years ago when I worked in the grass seed business, diesel leaked on the ground when you filling up the tractors. I think it was the pump leaking, not the tank. The owners' son lived right next to the barns with his family. I expressed concern about them drinking the water, and when word got back to the owner he gave me a dressing down for even mentioning it. I still worry who ever is living there now.


Yeah, the same in California with the tanks, but I'm still skeptical about what might lie beneath the surface. The station I used to go to was put out of business. That was one of the last remaining full service stations, they even had mechanics working. That corner lot is still vacant, prime location too, making me wonder if the tanks were taken out, I don't remember if they were. If they weren't, that could be the reason that lot hasn't been sold. The tanks would need to be removed before sale. Then again, the ground might need to be cleaned up, too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yeah, the same in California with the tanks, but I'm still skeptical about what might lie beneath the surface. The station I used to go to was put out of business. That was one of the last remaining full service stations, they even had mechanics working. That corner lot is still vacant, prime location too, making me wonder if the tanks were taken out, I don't remember if they were. If they weren't, that could be the reason that lot hasn't been sold. The tanks would need to be removed before sale. Then again, the ground might need to be cleaned up, too.


Everybody expects EVs to make a dent in the marketplace over the next decade. New solid state battery technology is expected to double range or more, charge in 15 minutes, perform in the cold and last as long as the vehicle or longer. All the car companies are betting on this, so it's a pretty good bet, the big bucks are also behind it. There are more implications than just selling gas, reduced sales of oil, grease and coolant. On many EV designs the wheels are the only moving parts (motors are in the hubs) and there are far fewer parts in the vehicle, less jobs for auto mechanics too. Most maintenance might be just changing out wheel/motor assemblies with semi skilled labor.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody expects EVs to make a dent in the marketplace over the next decade. New solid state battery technology is expected to double range or more, charge in 15 minutes, perform in the cold and last as long as the vehicle or longer. All the car companies are betting on this, so it's a pretty good bet, the big bucks are also behind it. There are more implications than just selling gas, reduced sales of oil, grease and coolant. On many EV designs the wheels are the only moving parts (motors are in the hubs) and there are far fewer parts in the vehicle, less jobs for auto mechanics too. Most maintenance might be just changing out wheel/motor assemblies with semi skilled labor.


I want a Porsche .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I want a Porsche .


Janis wanted a Mercedes Benz
*Mercedes Benz*


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2021)

General Motors has already said it will stop making gasoline engine vehicles by 2035.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> General Motors has already said it will stop making gasoline engine vehicles by 2035.


Good. I just
Passed a 1969 Candy apple red with white stripes down the middle and Lightning silver metal Licence plate frame. I got up close and was blasted with noxious fumes and it smelled
Like shit. What a turn off. Looked good but
That’s all . No substance . I think it was a Chevelle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

Remember the IQ. My husband had one. Lol. Never had a chance.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> General Motors has already said it will stop making gasoline engine vehicles by 2035.


That's on light duty vehicles. Trucks and such will still be made. But the writing is on the wall. Remember we didn't stop using whale oil for lighting because we ran out of whales. It was that kerosene worked better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> That's on light duty vehicles. Trucks and such will still be made. But the writing is on the wall. Remember we didn't stop using whale oil for lighting because we ran out of whales. It was that kerosene worked better.


Those huge trucks that Americans love so much need to be eliminated completely. They are so obnoxious. But try to take one of those beasts away from some and it’s like trying to take their guns away. Some sort of insecurity inferiority complete small dick mentalness.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Some sort of insecurity inferiority complete small dick mentalness.


HATER!! Small dicks need love too


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't believe it but some say so.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those huge trucks that Americans love so much need to be eliminated completely. . . . . . .


I was talking one ton and above. The ones all our stuff is shipped with. And there has been some real good hybrid test done for those as well. The most promising (imo) is the hydraulic hybrids for buses and trash trucks, that sort of thing that has to stop and start a lot. You give up about 50-60 gallons of space to put in the system, but it gets the truck rolling after stops with the hydraulic pressure. So you can have a smaller motor and a higher geared transmission. UPS has been leading the way in the testing. Not sure if there are any built from scratch ones in their fleet yet. But the fuel saving in just the retro fitted ones is pretty large.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2021)

This guy is my sensei/guru/idol/brother in arms
I love these fucking songs


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2021)

I was a fan of acoustic Neil long before I got on the & Crazy Horse bandwagon.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was a fan of acoustic Neil long before I got on the & Crazy Horse bandwagon.


My Ex made me go see him in Seattle in 91. It's not bad, just not my favorite. I'd listen to him over country any day, lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 9, 2021)

If your into pugilism/boxing, like I am, this was the best contest of all time in my opinion






I love Muhammad Ali for his political viewports, but I was cheering for Joe & he won
Cool


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 9, 2021)

hey @Jimdamick if you have Dish Network, they have a channel that they call DishScape where it's scenes of places from around the world. (it's actually CGI but it looks real as hell). this month is Irish Seashore. you mostly hear waves crashing on shore and a castle in the background. i was mesmerized last nite by it for like 10 minutes. lol. if you have Dish, check it out


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 9, 2021)

Ali shouldn't have fought that fight. He had been out for 4 years because of his draft ban. He only had 3 months to prepare.

He should have taken 6 months and a couple more fights to prepare, but Ali being Ali, he was convinced Joe could never beat him.

They of course fought two more times.

Ali won them both.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hey @Jimdamick if you have Dish Network, they have a channel that they call DishScape where it's scenes of places from around the world. (it's actually CGI but it looks real as hell). this month is Irish Seashore. you mostly hear waves crashing on shore and a castle in the background. i was mesmerized last nite by it for like 10 minutes. lol. if you have Dish, check it out


Nah, ain't got Dish, just terabytes of memories on my hard drives
Good the fuck enough
This is me and my family in Dublin, 1982, I think


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 9, 2021)

I need a Viking hat like that.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 9, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Ali shouldn't have fought that fight. He had been out for 4 years because of his draft ban. He only had 3 months to prepare.
> 
> He should have taken 6 months and a couple more fights to prepare, but Ali being Ali, he was convinced Joe could never beat him.
> 
> ...


Muhammed Ali was the best boxer in history in my own simple mind, no doubt
But Joe Frazier had balls
He was cool


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> But Joe Frazier had balls


i've heard him a few times on Howard Stern. he was always a good interview for sure!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 9, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I need a Viking hat like that.


Go to Dublin if you can, their relatively inexpensive there


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Go to Dublin if you can, their relatively inexpensive there


I been watching prank vids from dublin, its crazy how everyone is so well dressed and they all look so good..I like people watching them more then the pranks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, ain't got Dish, just terabytes of memories on my hard drivesView attachment 4848567
> Good the fuck enough
> This is me and my family in Dublin, 1982, I think


Is that really you? Lol. It dose t sound like you at all.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that really you? Lol. It dose t sound like you at all.


Yea, that was me in a Duck boat sailing on the Liffey river in Dublin, Ireland on an outing


----------



## mooray (Mar 9, 2021)

What makes me happy, which I'm sure others in California can relate, is.....time change this weekend!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> What makes me happy, which I'm sure others in California can relate, is.....time change this weekend!!!


it's about time.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> it's about time.


I lost my hiking watch last week. I dug around and found a new one I had bought a while back. It was an hour and three minutes fast. I just set the minutes, and let the hours ride. Will be right any day now. (If we could just figure out how to set the clock in the wife's Prius. . . . . . )


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

Speaking of happy, just got an appointment for my first shot next Thursday. I may mess around and live through this shit after all.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If your into pugilism/boxing, like I am, this was the best contest of all time in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rematch was an epic slugfest too. Neither fighter was the same after that fight. 

I loved Ali and still cheer for him every time I watch that fight. Lol


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The rematch was an epic slugfest too. Neither fighter was the same after that fight.
> 
> I loved Ali and still cheer for him every time I watch that fight. Lol


There was a classic fight on E$PN last night. I was clicking and didn't watch, but they are on pretty often.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> There was a classic fight on E$PN last night. I was clicking and didn't watch, but they are on pretty often.


You can see lots of old fights on YouTube. 

I still love to watch Ali float around the ring, jabbing his opponents into submission.


----------



## topcat (Mar 11, 2021)

Fighting makes people happy? Bitchen.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

just another violent sport, I guess.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You can see lots of old fights on YouTube.
> 
> I still love to watch Ali float around the ring, jabbing his opponents into submission.


"Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee"
Fucking classic


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> "Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee"
> Fucking classic


“Your hands can’t hit what your eyes can’t see!”


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> “Your hands can’t hit what your eyes can’t see!”


This was good also


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> just another violent sport, I guess.


the sweet science.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 11, 2021)

Joe Frazier, Ken Norton, Leon Spinks, Larry Holmes and Trevor Berbick can all tell you how to beat Muhammad Ali.

Nobody can tell you how to beat Rocky Marciano.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This was good also


One of my favourites. The ole ropey dopey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

topcat said:


> Fighting makes people happy? Bitchen.


Watching *other* folks fight makes people happy. I'm not as prone to watch blood sport as I used to be. Never did tune in to the cage stuff that is pulling in the big numbers now days.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> Watching *other* folks fight makes people happy. I'm not as prone to watch blood sport as I used to be. Never did tune in to the cage stuff that is pulling in the big numbers now days.


I don’t even watch boxing anymore.


----------



## topcat (Mar 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> Watching *other* folks fight makes people happy. I'm not as prone to watch blood sport as I used to be. Never did tune in to the cage stuff that is pulling in the big numbers now days.


My dad boxed in AAU in high school, then golden gloves and for the Marine Corps. before shipping out to the South Pacific. He liked the Friday Night Fights on TV for the skill value. He told me he lost a 3 round fight to a pro and when all the pro got was a ribbon, he said "that don't buy no pork chops." He felt better about it, knowing he lost to a pro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

topcat said:


> My dad boxed in AAU in high school, then golden gloves and for the Marine Corps. before shipping out to the South Pacific. He liked the Friday Night Fights on TV for the skill value. He told me he lost a 3 round fight to a pro and when all the pro got was a ribbon, he said "that don't buy no pork chops." He felt better about it, knowing he lost to a pro.


When the Saipan was out to sea for a few weeks and fights were starting to pop up between sailors and marines, they would stage three round bouts in the hanger bay called Friday Night Smokers or something like that. Helped moral I guess.

Pork chops loom large in the economic history of my family. Daddy was a kid during the depression and he lived for several years with Uncle Charlie, who had a job with the City of West Palm Beach. He talked about looking forward to Fridays when Uncle Charley would get paid and go buy pork chops for supper. And now pork chops at the diner on Tuesdays are the one thing that will get me to brave the covid gantlet to go into town. We had to run into Tally this week, and it was so strange to see most everyone wearing masks. Lots of times I'm the only one wearing one in the stores around here.


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Mar 13, 2021)

Need a smile? I give you the coffee cup of the University of North Texas:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)

*Burger King's "Madvertizing"*


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2021)

Despite St. Patrick's Day COVID restrictions, Chicago River runs green (msn.com)


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 13, 2021)

And Eric Trump was on Twitter posting about how people should come to Chicago and stay in the Trump tower there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the sweet science.


Report: Marvelous Marvin Hagler, one of boxing's legendary Four Kings, dies 'unexpectedly' at 66 (yahoo.com)
RIP
One of the Greatest

















I love boxing


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 14, 2021)

This also was a great match (Cassius Clay/Muhammed Ali, the best boxer of all time in my opinion)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This also was a great match (Cassius Clay/Muhammed Ali, the best boxer of all time in my opinion)


I think Ali scared Liston with his pre fight antics that day. He thought he was crazy. Liston knew the crazy guy was the one you had to worry about in a prison yard fight.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371042904005828608


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Report: Marvelous Marvin Hagler, one of boxing's legendary Four Kings, dies 'unexpectedly' at 66 (yahoo.com)
> RIP
> One of the Greatest
> 
> ...


Loved Marvelous,30 miles away in Brockton,A no nonsense,always in shape class act who got rheemed in that Sugar Ray match.No FN way does Leonard win that fight,a draw w/Hagler retaining title best Leonard could have hoped for IMO. Marvin at least was throwing w/bad intentions by contrast Leonard stood away for 2:30 of just about every round then threw a fancy flurry before bell to win over retarded judges. I had Hagler 6 to 4 w/2 rounds even. No way should a champion lose the belt in a bout like that Marvin was robbed by the persona and popularity of Ray(great boxer also). Marvin walked away bitter as a bastard from this bout never to enter the ring again.Class act all the way , no comebacks to pad wallet ,true to himself, how many boxers retire and stay retired? No sad ass comebacks from a past his prime Marvin. Total class act ,RIP MARVELOUS MARVIN.ccguns


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Loved Marvelous,30 miles away in Brockton,A no nonsense,always in shape class act who got rheemed in that Sugar Ray match.No FN way does Leonard win that fight,a draw w/Hagler retaining title best Leonard could have hoped for IMO. Marvin at least was throwing w/bad intentions by contrast Leonard stood away for 2:30 of just about every round then threw a fancy flurry before bell to win over retarded judges. I had Hagler 6 to 4 w/2 rounds even. No way should a champion lose the belt in a bout like that Marvin was robbed by the persona and popularity of Ray(great boxer also). Marvin walked away bitter as a bastard from this bout never to enter the ring again.Class act all the way , no comebacks to pad wallet ,true to himself, how many boxers retire and stay retired? No sad ass comebacks from a past his prime Marvin. Total class act ,RIP MARVELOUS MARVIN.ccguns


Good points/well stated


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371510636920836097


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)

CUOMO SAPIENS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2021)

What the hell is in the water down there, no other state comes close to the crazy that comes out of Florida on a regular basis, this happened in the front yard.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> What the hell is in the water down there, no other state comes close to the crazy that comes out of Florida on a regular basis, this happened in the front yard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854811


The bugs are big so is the craziness.ccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 16, 2021)

Floridaman strikes again! 

I gotta say though, the look on his face does seem like he's fine with owning it, "yeah I put a pickle in my butt, so wut".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Floridaman strikes again!
> 
> I gotta say though, the look on his face does seem like he's fine with owning it, "yeah I put a pickle in my butt, so wut".


Maybe the pickle was still inserted at the time of the photo.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 16, 2021)

That’s not kosher.


----------



## HGCC (Mar 16, 2021)

Really makes me happy that you dont have to be polite to the white pride and the dumb trumper elements on this board. I go flip through other places and am happy to have left them.


----------



## mooray (Mar 16, 2021)

We always have to be able to argue the topic though, but of course some folks just endlessly move the goal post like RR and Michi-Can't. Bill Burr has a funny little bit about that, calls it "going rogue", something people do when they have no leg to stand on and the ego prevents any sort of concession.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This also was a great match (Cassius Clay/Muhammed Ali, the best boxer of all time in my opinion)


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

so any pre- st paddy's day imbibing going on at the damick household? got a nice green margarita here.

got my corned beef ready to go tomorrow and a bunch of guinness for me and the mrs. 

slainte!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so any pre- st paddy's day imbibing going on at the damick household? got a nice green margarita here.
> 
> got my corned beef ready to go tomorrow and a bunch of guinness for me and the mrs.
> 
> slainte!


Spent a part of the day hanging out with a couple gals that provided many good times long ago - memories and fantasies is what we have. Also have corned beef and Guinness on standby for tomorrow.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Spent a part of the day hanging out with a couple gals that provided many good times long ago - memories and fantasies is what we have. Also have corned beef and Guinness on standby for tomorrow.
> View attachment 4855169


i couldnt' find the guinness in the can today. 3 stores i went to were all out. had to go with the bottled draught. i guess they have that little nitrogen widget in them too?


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i couldnt' find the guinness in the can today. 3 stores i went to were all out. had to go with the bottled draught. i guess they have that little nitrogen widget in them too?


Guinness is on sale everywhere, here. I don't like this trend toward cans. When brewers stop bottling is when I stop dinking. Maybe I should cheer it on.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

topcat said:


> Guinness is on sale everywhere, here. I don't like this trend toward cans. When brewers stop bottling is when I stop dinking. Maybe I should cheer it on.


there is an aluminum can shortage b/c of covid. not sure if that is the reason? 

but the canned stuff is good: it has a nitrogen widget that makes it almost like draft guinness. but every other beer, i'll take it in a bottle every time. ever have heineken in a can? barf.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

topcat said:


> Guinness is on sale everywhere, here. I don't like this trend toward cans. When brewers stop bottling is when I stop dinking. Maybe I should cheer it on.


And I gripe my cousins can't visit with their Pennsylvania hill hootch and perception altering outdoors? 

I assure you I did not buy your pints from under you.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

Sister and BIL picked up a corned beef brisket the other day. Had a few drinks on the way home and left it in the car over the weekend, and still cooked and ate it. (we've been in the 80's everyday) I told them no worries, it was right there in the translation. Corned beef means salt beef.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> Sister and BIL picked up a corned beef brisket the other day. Had a few drinks on the way home and left it in the car over the weekend, and still cooked and ate it. (we've been in the 80's everyday) I told them no worries, it was right there in the translation. Corned beef means salt beef.


Sad but true.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2021)

injinji said:


> Sister and BIL picked up a corned beef brisket the other day. Had a few drinks on the way home and left it in the car over the weekend, and still cooked and ate it. (we've been in the 80's everyday) I told them no worries, it was right there in the translation. Corned beef means salt beef.


so if you take a corned beef in the bag ( i bought 4 total: 3 to freeze), what if i take it out and spice it up and smoke it? would it turn out like a pastrami?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 16, 2021)

Guinness in a can is excellent and the norm here in 440ml and 500ml versions. Rarely have I seen it in a bottle. I'll stop drinking it when they stop making it.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so if you take a corned beef in the bag ( i bought 4 total: 3 to freeze), what if i take it out and spice it up and smoke it? would it turn out like a pastrami?


Maybe if you had the right spices, and sliced it thin. Not an expert on meats as much as language. Europeans call all grains corn. Corned beef was named for the shape of salt used to preserve it.


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2021)

Lagunitas and other craft brewers are trending toward cans, sad to say. I then have to pour it into a glass, which takes away from the brew. Heineken in anything is barf.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 16, 2021)

Lagunitas Hop Stoopid is one of my favorites


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

This is a good skit


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy St Patrick's Day 1st off 
No person in Ireland eats corned beef ,never ever fucking did
It's an American tradition
It started in New York/Boston because it was the most affordable cut of meat available for the Irish immigrants
Just letting you know


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

A walrus in Ireland?
Fucking hysterical


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Happy St Patricks Day 1st off
> No person in Ireland eats corned beef ,never ever fucking did
> It's an American tradition
> It started in New York/Boston because it was the most affordable cut of meat available for the Irish immigrants
> Just letting you know


Happy St. Patty’s James!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Happy St Patricks Day 1st off
> No person in Ireland eats corned beef ,never ever fucking did
> It's an American tradition
> It started in New York/Boston because it was the most affordable cut of meat available for the Irish immigrants
> Just letting you know


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 17, 2021)

topcat said:


> When brewers stop bottling is when I stop dinking.


Cans have their uses. On a boat or at the beach, cans are a must.


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2021)

May those who love us, love us
And for those who don't love us,
May God turn their hearts
And if He doesn't turn their hearts,
May He turn their ankles,
So we will know them by their limping
-Old Irish Curse


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> A walrus in Ireland?
> Fucking hysterical


The Walrus was Paul. Goo goo g'joob.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Happy St. Patty’s James!
> 
> View attachment 4855523


This was my Uncle   






Stay safe, my friend


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

Appropriate for this day, me thinks


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This was my Uncle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more (his name was Patrick  )


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Today is my parrot's 37th birthday!


His name is Patrick Curtis O'Reilly.  


Happy Birthday Paddy Boy!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Today is my parrot's 37th birthday!
> 
> 
> His name is Patrick Curtis O'Reilly.
> ...


any relation to Radar O'Reilly from Ottumwa, Iowa???


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> any relation to Radar O'Reilly from Ottumwa, Iowa???



Yep, my favorite TV show, that's where I got his last name.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Yep, my favorite TV show, that's where I got his last name.


that show was hit or miss for me: i loved the funny episodes and disliked the serious ones. 

so colonel potter or colonel blake? i'm a blake guy.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day 1st off
> No person in Ireland eats corned beef ,never ever fucking did
> It's an American tradition
> It started in New York/Boston because it was the most affordable cut of meat available for the Irish immigrants
> Just letting you know


Interesting. This thread is actually the first time I've ever heard corned beef being associated with St. Paddy's. I'm Canadian.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Interesting. This thread is actually the first time I've ever heard corned beef being associated with St. Paddy's. I'm Canadian.


Only day I may get some here. Corned beef and cabbage in warm milk. None for me this year.


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 17, 2021)

Happy found out my grow supply guy sells fem seeds. Bought 2 ssh and 2 skunk #1.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Interesting. This thread is actually the first time I've ever heard corned beef being associated with St. Paddy's. I'm Canadian.


i went to walmart yesterday and i bet they had 200 brisket packs for sale: point cut or flat cut. and it's in a pretty small town.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i went to walmart yesterday and i bet they had 200 brisket packs for sale: point cut or flat cut. and it's in a pretty small town.


Be reduced price soon. Woo Hoo!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that show was hit or miss for me: i loved the funny episodes and disliked the serious ones.
> 
> so colonel potter or colonel blake? i'm a blake guy.


Weird. My wife and I were just talking about this last night. We were watching something with Donald Sutherland which led to MASH the movie, which led to MASH the TV show, which led to who did we like better, Blake or Potter. 

I said Blake, she said Potter.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Weird. My wife and I were just talking about this last night. We were watching something with Donald Sutherland which led to MASH the movie, which led to MASH the TV show, which led to who did we like better, Blake or Potter.
> 
> I said Blake, she said Potter.


that is strange. glad you're on board with blake. lmao!!! when i took the dog for a walk, i was thinking about the episodes they did in winter. and how it must have sucked in a canvas tent. and probably hot and humid as hell in summer. 

suicide is painless...


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Today is my parrot's 37th birthday!
> 
> 
> His name is Patrick Curtis O'Reilly.
> ...


God bless him & you
Slante/Cheers


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that is strange. glad you're on board with blake. lmao!!!


I liked Potter too but Maclean Stevenson was brilliant.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 17, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Yep, my favorite TV show, that's where I got his last name.


I figured you had a favorite auto parts store.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372331431914049542


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2021)

"I want my empty V."


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372386360607309828


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372386360607309828


This comes too my mind


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2021)

LOL










Texas Wax Museum Removes Trump Figure Because People Keep Punching It


LOL. I love Texas, everything about it. Especially this. Turns out Louis Tussaud’s Waxworks on Alamo Plaza, located in San Antonio, decided to put away a wax figure of former President Donald Trump after visitors took out… let’s say four years worth of frustrations on it. Louis Tussaud’s...




rare.us


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Today is my parrot's 37th birthday!
> 
> His name is Patrick Curtis O'Reilly.
> 
> Happy Birthday Paddy Boy!





rkymtnman said:


> any relation to Radar O'Reilly from Ottumwa, Iowa???


A guy I know raises exotic birds. About 30 years ago a Quaker Parrot got left too long in the incubator and a couple of his toes got pinched off in the rollers (think hotdogs under the heat lamps) He sold him to us cheap because of the missing digits, and the wife named him Radar for the same reason. He was my constant companion for several years. I never clipped his wings, and had to sing him down from the tops of trees a few times. Our cleaning lady got him a little dog toy and he fell in love with it. Turned out he was a she and started laying eggs. One of the eggs broke inside her and she died. That was 25 years ago and folks still ask me about Radar.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> A guy I know raises exotic birds. About 30 years ago a Quaker Parrot got left too long in the incubator and a couple of his toes got pinched off in the rollers (think hotdogs under the heat lamps) He sold him to us cheap because of the missing digits, and the wife named him Radar for the same reason. He was my constant companion for several years. I never clipped his wings, and had to sing him down from the tops of trees a few times. Our cleaning lady got him a little dog toy and he fell in love with it. Turned out he was a she and started laying eggs. One of the eggs broke inside her and she died. That was 25 years ago and folks still ask me about Radar.


I had a Quaker parrot once named Francis
He would dance along on a rod that I set up in my room for him to the Supremes
No shit
He loved Motown
















Beautiful bird/friend
I still miss him


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 19, 2021)

Just what I needed lol, another knife

This came in yesterday and I'm super happy with it. I just found out about this knife company Off Grid Knives. It's a family owned American company and they support veterans. 

I got this bad boy to keep in my work truck, it's a fixed blade

Full tang 4.5 inch cryogenic treated D2 tool steel blade with G10 handle scales, came with a nice Kydex sheath. I can clip it right on my seat cover on the back side of my seat for quick easy access


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Just what I needed lol, another knife
> 
> This came in yesterday and I'm super happy with it. I just found out about this knife company Off Grid Knives. It's a family owned American company and they support veterans.
> 
> ...


There is dust under your Horn button.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 19, 2021)

Generous 'Wheel of Fortune' contestant donates entire $145,000 in winnings to charity (yahoo.com)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372699515749167106


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 19, 2021)

Birds are cool


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

A metaphor for the GOP, overheating in the driveway and rolling downhill on fire to explode at the end.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 19, 2021)

an outbreak of a hoax???? 








Trump's Mar-a-Lago partially closes amid virus outbreak


Former President Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago club in Palm Beach, Florida, has been partially closed after staff members tested positive for the coronavirus.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Mar 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> There is dust under your Horn button.


Cut me some slack lol it's a 2014 with 797,000 miles. We're getting new Peterbilts soon

I do my best to keep that truck clean inside and it looks like I missed a small spot


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2021)

can't afford to fix it. LMAO!!!








The gold-plated Boeing 757 owned by former President Trump is sitting empty at a New York airport, amid reports that the plane requires costly repairs


Former President Donald Trump's luxury plane has apparently fallen into disrepair. It comes after reports that his net worth has significantly fallen.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> can't afford to fix it. LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Symbolic, the beginning of the dismantling of CHEETOMAN empire,brick by brick,only question is how many will he take w/him, as anybody who rubs up against him seems to get put through a wood chipper yet they still line up despite the prior carnage.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

*Monologue: Back to Normal | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2021)

I loved "Politically Incorrect" on Comedy Central, way back. Then, Maher went to broadcast TV and became just another political talker, the comedy went away and now, he's just as insignificant as anyone. He needs good writers and get rid of that single hand clap during his monologue, it's bad delivery. He sure is full of himself, though. He gets to say "fuck" on HBO. Give me John Oliver, over him, anytime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

topcat said:


> I loved "Politically Incorrect" on Comedy Central, way back. Then, Maher went to broadcast TV and became just another political talker, the comedy went away and now, he's just as insignificant as anyone. He needs good writers and get rid of that single hand clap during his monolog, it's bad delivery. He sure is full of himself, though. He gets to say "fuck" on HBO. Give me John Oliver, over him, anytime.


He needs better monologue material for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> can't afford to fix it. LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think would happen if he tried to leave the country at this point? Perhaps that's why the plane is in mothballs, nowhere to go and nobody wants him. Besides he might have secret indictments against him since he committed crimes against humanity on the southern border and with his covid response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

*Woke Movie Warnings | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What do you think would happen if he tried to leave the country at this point? Perhaps that's why the plane is in mothballs, nowhere to go and nobody wants him. Besides he might have secret indictments against him since he committed crimes against humanity on the southern border and with his covid response.


i would guess he has one chance to leave the country. one way ticket. 
and the longer that plane stays inactive, the more problems will develop. 

i think he's still trying to assess what charges they have on him and who has "ratted" him out. that trip to NYC was for that i think


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i would guess he has one chance to leave the country. one way ticket.
> and the longer that plane stays inactive, the more problems will develop.
> 
> i think he's still trying to assess what charges they have on him and who has "ratted" him out. that trip to NYC was for that i think


I think you are right, when it comes to this shit Donald is a control freak, I wouldn't be surprised if they nail him for witness tampering. He would desperately want to talk to his bean counter the weasel as well as others in the Trump organization, one day he might go to NYC and not leave! A one way trip to Sing sing could be his next stop after he leaves NYC.

Anyway ya look at it Donald is screwed on state charges in 2 separate states and the feds have yet to make his life miserable. I figure Trump will go down sometime this summer, he can appeal, but from behind bars. There is no magic force field surrounding Trump, it was all dad's money, larceny and dumb luck, he is going to prison and it is just the beginning, death is his only escape.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i would guess he has one chance to leave the country. one way ticket.
> and the longer that plane stays inactive, the more problems will develop.
> 
> i think he's still trying to assess what charges they have on him and who has "ratted" him out. that trip to NYC was for that i think


A pampered pussy like Donald is gonna have a lot of trouble adapting to prison life, he'll think the guys in the uniforms are his servants. I believe he will do maximum security time and it will be solitary time too, most cellmates would end up strangling the fucker. I'll say Donald will be done by July 4th, a good date to start his prison term!


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

topcat said:


> I loved "Politically Incorrect" on Comedy Central, way back. Then, Maher went to broadcast TV and became just another political talker, the comedy went away and now, he's just as insignificant as anyone. He needs good writers and get rid of that single hand clap during his monologue, it's bad delivery. He sure is full of himself, though. He gets to say "fuck" on HBO. Give me John Oliver, over him, anytime.


John Oliver is top shelf.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2021)

topcat said:


> I loved "Politically Incorrect" on Comedy Central, way back. Then, Maher went to broadcast TV and became just another political talker, the comedy went away and now, he's just as insignificant as anyone. He needs good writers and get rid of that single hand clap during his monologue, it's bad delivery. He sure is full of himself, though. He gets to say "fuck" on HBO. Give me John Oliver, over him, anytime.


It's more satire than comedy. Satire bites and isn't always funny but that's the point. My problem with him is his bits are obvious and mundane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

Noles win their first round game. So the rest of my weekend doesn't suck.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> Noles win their first round game. So the rest of my weekend doesn't suck.


Sure didn't look good at the half.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Sure didn't look good at the half.


We have not been playing well of late. But there have been lots of upsets. Including another 4 seed losing to a 13. I'll take the W and move on.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

Well, my boys performed exactly as expected and went out in the first round, so...


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Well, my boys performed exactly as expected and went out in the first round, so...


Aren't you a Georgia Tech fan? Losing the ACC POY can't help. After the ACC had lost so many games on Friday, I was a little worried going into Saturday's game. With almost no out of conference games this season, it's hard to gauge how good a team is until you play in the tourney.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2021)

I try to make Happy things and things Happy. like working on these 2 art works stoned out of my mind . One is a dragonfly commission piece and the other is a For Space x flight to the moon and Mars. I can’t decide is I want Elon to hang it in the recreation room or a private bedroom.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I try to make Happy things and things Happy. like working on these 2 art works stoned out of my mindView attachment 4859130 . One is a dragonfly commission piece and the other is a For Space x flight to the moon and Mars. I can’t decide is I want Elon to hang it in the recreation room or a private bedroom.


Beautiful!


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> Aren't you a Georgia Tech fan?


Yes. God help me.



injinji said:


> Losing the ACC POY can't help. After the ACC had lost so many games on Friday, I was a little worried going into Saturday's game. With almost no out of conference games this season, it's hard to gauge how good a team is until you play in the tourney.


I hear ya. I was watching the FSU game thinking, "surely we're not ALL going out like bitches".


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Yes. God help me.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I was watching the FSU game thinking, "surely we're not ALL going out like bitches".


The bad thing was, I was forced to root for tobacco road teams based on the economic ramifications of how the gravy train works. You get paid for every "unit", or game played on a rolling five year average. And since all ACC teams split the money evenly, we will be paying for this down year for while.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> The bad thing was, I was forced to root for tobacco road teams based on the economic ramifications of how the gravy train works. You get paid for every "unit", or game played on a rolling five year average. And since all ACC teams split the money evenly, we will be paying for this down year for while.


Are you watching what Loyola Chicago is doing to No. 1 Illinois?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!
Finally finished the bitch. She was a challenge!
“Occupy Mars”


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you!
> Finally finished the bitch. She was a challenge!
> “Occupy Mars”View attachment 4859244


You did that? Is that a combination of paint and paper?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You did that? Is that a combination of paint and paper?


Yes, I did it and it is paper and paint. I am a real space cadet.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, I did it and it is paper and paint. I am a real space cadet.


Impressive, man. Good looking work.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Are you watching what Loyola Chicago is doing to No. 1 Illinois?


And it's over. Number 1 Illinois is out. Wow.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2021)

They've been underground for 17 years. Now billions of cicadas are ready to party. (yahoo.com)


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Are you watching what Loyola Chicago is doing to No. 1 Illinois?


Yes, watched that game. This a crazy year. Just watched Rutgers steal defeat from the jaws of victory. And the Orange just barely hung on after having a 9 point lead with 50 seconds to go.


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . . . . . . . . I am a real space cadet.


I think you've earned your bars. No longer a space cadet, but a space Lieutenant (jg).


----------



## mooray (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, I did it and it is paper and paint. I am a real space cadet.


Have you seen etched aluminum art? Some of it is so cool with futurescapes. I have one very similar to this from the same artist:


https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/pict/192001989641_/Tom-Gall-Painting-Original-Art-Etched-Aluminum-Space.jpg



I've got another larger one that's much cooler with way more detail, but it's buried at the moment.

Also had this book as a kid:








"Spacewreck: Ghostships And Derelicts Of Space" (Stewart Cowley) - Hard Cover 9780896730229 | eBay


The Full Color Illustrations and fold-outs are magnificent and in wonderful condition.



www.ebay.com





I was maybe eight or nine and it was absolutely enthralling.

Your artwork gives the same feeling, love those spacey landscapes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Have you seen etched aluminum art? Some of it is so cool with futurescapes. I have one very similar to this from the same artist:
> 
> 
> https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/pict/192001989641_/Tom-Gall-Painting-Original-Art-Etched-Aluminum-Space.jpg
> ...


That’s neat .
That one I did is the first I ever did. I don’t know much about aluminum etching . Sounds like it might have very toxic fumes .


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s neat .
> That one I did is the first I ever did. I don’t know much about aluminum etching . Sounds like it might have very toxic fumes .


It is. It took off in the late 80's. How it's not been reigned in for how toxic it is mystifies me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2021)

I am Happy because I finally got an appointment for my COVID-19 Vaccine !!!! Moderna on Wednesday! Got online at 7 am this morning and got an appointment after waiting in the que for 25 minutes .


----------



## topcat (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2021)

New Orleans D.A.: Priest, 2 dominatrices face vandalism charges after having sex on altar (yahoo.com) 

*New Orleans D.A.: Priest, 2 dominatrices face vandalism charges after having sex on altar*

Mar. 20—A former priest and two women are facing charges for having sex on the altar of Saints Peter and Paul Catholic Church in Pearl River, La.

The Times-Picayune — New Orleans Advocate reports a passerby spotted lights on inside the church. Looking into the church's windows and glass doors, the passerby saw Travis John Clark, 37, the pastor there, engaging in sexual activities with two "corset-clad women."

The incident happened between Sept. 29-30. On Thursday, the St. Tammany District Attorney's Office charged Mindy Lynn Dixon, 41, of Kent, Wash., and Melissa Kamon Cheng, 28, of Alpharetta, Ga., and Clark with institutional vandalism for "knowingly vandalizing, defacing, or otherwise damaging property and causing damage valued at over $500 and under $50,000."


More serious obscenity charges were dropped after attorney Bradley Phillips, who represents the women — called "professional dominatrices" by the Times-Picayune — argued the act was private and legal as it did not occur in public.

"Once again, (the state has) overstepped their bounds as this nothing more than a thinly veiled attempt to regulate the morality of private individuals," Phillips said in a statement. "Just because you don't like something, doesn't make it criminal. My clients look forward to their day in court as we continue to fight this baseless allegation."

Clark was not able to be reached for comment.

The paper reported court documents say the women — in corsets and high heels — "performed sex acts on a half-naked Clark as they recorded it with a phone and tripod-mounted camera."

Police seized plastic sex toys, stage lights and a pair of recording devices inside the church, records show.
...


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New Orleans D.A.: Priest, 2 dominatrices face vandalism charges after having sex on altar (yahoo.com)
> 
> *New Orleans D.A.: Priest, 2 dominatrices face vandalism charges after having sex on altar*
> 
> ...


a Catholic priest having sex with women??? better than the norm I guess. lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> They've been underground for 17 years. Now billions of cicadas are ready to party. (yahoo.com)


Spring break. It's not just for humans.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New Orleans D.A.: Priest, 2 dominatrices face vandalism charges after having sex on altar (yahoo.com)
> 
> *New Orleans D.A.: Priest, 2 dominatrices face vandalism charges after having sex on altar*
> 
> ...


On your knees father!! Beg for forgiveness!!


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)

Noles win, so I have until next weekend before my final four fantasies can be crushed.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 23, 2021)

Ohh shit, out doing a run down to McDonough, GA today. I'm stopped at a Love's about 10-20 miles south of Murfreesboro, TN going to shut down early so I can start early and hopefully avoid the morning rush in Atlanta on that I-285 tomorrow.

Hungry as all hell, I haven't eaten since 2am this morning and been driving all day to get here, happy it's supper time right now

Brought me some supper to throw in the microwave and it is good - SHREDDED BBQ CHICKEN SANDWICHES AND PLAIN ICED TEA 




Going to pretty much eat that whole 1lb tub of BBQ chicken, I'll save a little for my dog 

Happy as fuck I got in early enough to get a killer parking spot too, right behind the fuel island so no dickheads can park in front of me and block me in


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2021)

Today was baking day


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Today was baking day
> 
> View attachment 4861348


Are those buns pandesal?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2021)

Best band ever, no doubt in my mind at least


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Best band ever, no doubt in my mind at least


Can’t wait to see this doc.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Ohh shit, out doing a run down to McDonough, GA today. I'm stopped at a Love's about 10-20 miles south of Murfreesboro, TN going to shut down early so I can start early and hopefully avoid the morning rush in Atlanta on that I-285 tomorrow.
> 
> Hungry as all hell, I haven't eaten since 2am this morning and been driving all day to get here, happy it's supper time right now
> 
> ...


if you see this @blu3bird hit this place up before you head back north. http://www.obsbbq.com/


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2021)

Luxury travel booking site Virtuoso dumps all Trump Hotels from listings, a sign of further erosion of the Trump brand


Virtuoso "serves a very elite base of customers, and its actions are often studied by others," a travel industry expert said of the move.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 24, 2021)

Dana Carvey is the most boring person on earth. How he ever got a show or movie roll is beyond me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


>


Brilliant. Lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Dana Carvey is the most boring person on earth. How he ever got a show or movie roll is beyond me.


If you had a sense of humour it would make more sense to you.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you see this @blu3bird hit this place up before you head back north. http://www.obsbbq.com/


THAT LOOKS SO GOOD BUT THERE'S NOWHERE TO PARK MY TRUCK lol 

These people here in Georgia are some of the nicest people I've ever met

I'm at the new purple pillow, mattress, seat cushion and whatever plant in McDonough, this place is frigging yuuuuge lol



I can't even fit this facility in one picture it's so big. There's another big plant in Utah


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> THAT LOOKS SO GOOD BUT THERE'S NOWHERE TO PARK MY TRUCK lol
> 
> These people here in Georgia are some of the nicest people I've ever met
> 
> ...


there is a sweet baby ray's plant in McDonough. that's how i know about that OB's bbq. the best brunswick stew i've ever eaten. and the bbq is great too. if you can find a spot, it'd be worth it!!!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> THAT LOOKS SO GOOD BUT THERE'S NOWHERE TO PARK MY TRUCK lol
> 
> These people here in Georgia are some of the nicest people I've ever met
> 
> ...


Lmao, it looks like people are having fun when the lights go out there. The telltale tire marks.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Lmao, it looks like people are having fun when the lights go out there. The telltale tire marks.


Those tire marks are from the trucks turning around and backing on the docks


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 24, 2021)

stonable quotable..this dude is cold:

_We don't come to Canada for our health. We can think of other ways of enjoying ourselves. -Prince Philip_


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Those tire marks are from the trucks turning around and backing on the docks


lol I can't drive a trailer to save my life so I have no idea, sorry about that. It just looked a lot like the parking lot across the street from me that people spin their cars on almost every night. And looks like that would be a perfect spot to do it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374776617667551237


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 24, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol I can't drive a trailer to save my life so I have no idea, sorry about that. It just looked a lot like the parking lot across the street from me that people spin their cars on almost every night. And looks like that would be a perfect spot to do it.


that's down in GA where they drive around in circles thinking they are in a nascar race


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> 1992?
> Fuck that
> They stopped making good acid/LSD in 1974 when this guy stopped processing (Yea, I was fortunate enough to ingest/eat his stuff/fucking excellent product    )
> 
> Owsley Stanley: The King of LSD - Rolling Stone


John Conners was making lbs of it in a decommissioned underground military missle silo circa 90’s to 2000
Look up
William Leonard Pickard








Wamego LSD Missile Silo


During the 1990's nearly all of the world's LSD is thought to have come from the operators of the lab once located in this missile silo.




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## Blue99N888 (Mar 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have 3 my pillows. It’s embarrassing to have a my pillow. Does anyone have a suggestion for another pillow?


I have: I  My Pillow. Made in Michigan


----------



## mooray (Mar 24, 2021)

So it....leaks oil?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are those buns pandesal?


It was a batch of sourdough, the kind used to make baguettes, only I prefer to make it into sandwiches rolls. I use them to make sliders and sandwiches.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It was a batch of sourdough, the kind used to make baguettes, only I prefer to make it into sandwiches rolls. I use them to make sliders and sandwiches.


They would make awesome sandwiches. Pandesal makes good sandwiches too and has a sweet taste.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2021)

New York Set to Legalize Recreational Marijuana for Adults Age 21 and Up - Bloomberg 

*N.Y. Pot Legalization Gets Fast Track on Cuomo-Lawmaker Deal*

Legislature will vote on making pot legal for age 21 and up
Compromise plan has the OK of legislative leaders, Cuomo
New York is ready to legalize recreational marijuana. The state would impose special pot taxes and prepare to license dispensaries under an agreement reached by Gov. Andrew Cuomo and legislative leaders.

“It is my understanding that the three-way agreement has been reached and that bill drafting is in the process of finishing a bill that we all have said we support,” state Senate Finance Committee Chair Liz Krueger told Bloomberg Government on Wednesday.

The deal that legislative leaders brokered with Cuomo (D) would legalize cannabis use for adults 21 years old and up, and includes a 13% sales tax, 9% of which would go to the state and 4% to the localities, Krueger said. Distributors additionally would collect an excise tax of as much as 3 cents per milligram of THC, the active ingredient in cannabis, with a sliding scale based on the type of product and its potency.

No changes would be made to the taxes already imposed on marijuana sold for medical purposes, Krueger said.

The governor’s office estimates that a legal cannabis program could pull in about $350 million a year once fully implemented.

Sales could begin as soon as one year after enactment, said Krueger, who sponsored legislation (A.1248/S.854) with Assembly Majority Leader Crystal Peoples-Stokes (D) that was a starting point for the negotiations.

With New Jersey legalizing marijuana earlier this year, “we are literally surrounded geographically by other states that are doing it. We just need to stay ahead of the times,” Peoples-Stokes said in an interview. “Because we’re New Yorkers, we can walk and chew gum at the same time. We can speed this up.”

Cuomo earlier Wednesday said an agreement was close, and that it’s one of his budget priorities. Krueger said she expects lawmakers to vote on stand-alone legislation as soon as next week.

Legislative leaders want to separate the marijuana and budget debates, a strategy that gives them the upper hand on determining pot policy.

Neighborhood Programs.

The proposed recreational marijuana tax structure is similar to the one levied on alcohol, Krueger said.

Tax revenue would first go to covering cannabis-related expenses at state agencies overseeing the regulation of cannabis, with the rest divided among programs to help people rebuild their lives after marijuana possession arrests; to help neighborhoods; education; and drug treatment.

“We understand the ramifications of decades of incarceration of a people that actually ends up costing us, as a government, money,” Peoples-Stokes said. “This community reinvestment could reverse that whole dynamic. We could reinvest in people’s lives.”

Putting those programs into the legalization law will mean that Cuomo wouldn’t be able to count on that burst of new revenue to close a $2.5 billion budget hole anticipated in the next fiscal year.

Corporate Advantage.

Companies with medical marijuana licenses could have an advantage over newcomers when new York opens up to recreational use.

There are 10, five of which are among the U.S.’s largest multi-state operators; Acreage Holdings, Columbia Care, Cresco Labs, Curaleaf, and Green Thumb Industries.

The deal would increase the number of medical dispensaries and the number of medical products that can be sold, Krueger said. It also would expand the eligibility for medical marijuana to include more illnesses, she said.

Existing medical dispensaries could add four additional sites under the proposal, two of which would have to be in underserved areas, she said.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy to shut down tonight, finally. 

Running around Atlanta in a semi all day is no joke, I am exhausted, I put in 17 hours today. Happy I'm heading back home in the morning. Just got a 44oz fountain soda Pepsi with the cup filled to the top with crushed ice from the truckstop 

So happy I managed to find a little mom n pop truckstop to stay at for tonight about 10-15 miles south of Atlanta just off of I-85 

Here's a pic at this truckstop of a fine Georgia sunset


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374916220206596103


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374916220206596103


The cat was uhhhhhhhhhhh ok. The music on the other hand...........BANGIN'!!


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 25, 2021)

At a Love's in Tipton, IN for the night about 3 hours south from home Holland, MI.

Guys, 99% of the time, it's just the little things in life that make me happy

One of my favorite things...


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 26, 2021)

Good Dog!!!








Dog Saves Owner Who Had a Seizure During Walk by Blocking Road and Stopping Car for Help


A neighbor's security footage showed Haley Moore collapsing on the side of the road and her dog Clover immediately jumping into action




www.yahoo.com


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2021)

That cat was on his way to kick someone's ass.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2021)

for pet lovers, the video is what you want to watch:



https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/dogness-smart-ipet-red-robot-3093505?cm_mmc=DIS-_-CRT-_-CCY-_-CCO-_-PM-_-AQU-_-NA-_-PM_DIS-CRIT_FY21_eCommGen_Evergreen_NA_Purchase_Acquisition_Lookalike-eComm365Purchasers-_-apnews.com-_-10789813&dclid=CImHgsb5zu8CFVGXAQodtisIUw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

*Let's talk about Fox News being sued for $1.6 billion....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

Having Donald on a a guest will be dangerous for Foxnews now, so I expect to hear less of him on there. If he doesn't keep reinforcing the big lie, it's power fades away and since he is de-platformed and no longer POTUS the power of the big lie is diminishing with each court case and revelation. It seems just the republicans in congress are giving the big lie life and Donald owns them, not their souls, for they have none. The red states are still making voter suppression laws at a furious pace based on the big lie though, but any lie will do, if it's convenient and they want to believe.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*They Report, A Judge Decides: Fox Braces For $1 Billion Lawsuit Protecting Trump’s Lies*





Fox News has been hit with a billion dollar defamation suit by Dominion Voting for false election claims, alleging “Fox sold a false story of election fraud in order to serve its own commercial purposes” and “knowingly broadcast lies.” This new suit follows a separate lawsuit from another voting technology company, Smartmatic. Fox News stands by its reporting. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent discusses the fallout with former Watergate prosecutor Nick Akerman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)

*New Rule: Beware the Roaring 20's | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Mar 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> for pet lovers, the video is what you want to watch:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/dogness-smart-ipet-red-robot-3093505?cm_mmc=DIS-_-CRT-_-CCY-_-CCO-_-PM-_-AQU-_-NA-_-PM_DIS-CRIT_FY21_eCommGen_Evergreen_NA_Purchase_Acquisition_Lookalike-eComm365Purchasers-_-apnews.com-_-10789813&dclid=CImHgsb5zu8CFVGXAQodtisIUw


Even in her old age my dog is still incredibly aggressive, she would attack, maul and destroy something like that


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Even in her old age my dog is still incredibly aggressive, she would attack, maul and destroy something like that


it's supposed to watch her it's not a toy.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


you can flavor dust anything.


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2021)

*Suez Canal reopens as Ever Given successfully removed*
The Ever Given, the cargo ship that has been lodged in the Suez Canal for nearly a week, has been successfully refloated. 

More than 450 ships have been blocked from crossing the vital global waterway since the Ever Given was grounded last week, Bloomberg reports, delaying hundreds of millions of dollars from reaching the global economy. 








Suez Canal reopens as Ever Given successfully removed


The Ever Given, the cargo ship that has been lodged in the Suez Canal for nearly a week, has been successfully refloated.CNBC reports that Leth Agencies, the transit agent at the Suez Canal, said o…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Suez Canal reopens as Ever Given successfully removed*
> The Ever Given, the cargo ship that has been lodged in the Suez Canal for nearly a week, has been successfully refloated.
> 
> More than 450 ships have been blocked from crossing the vital global waterway since the Ever Given was grounded last week, Bloomberg reports, delaying hundreds of millions of dollars from reaching the global economy.
> ...


They got that done sooner than I figured. Lots of money lost the last few days.









March 29, 2021 Suez Canal ship news


The container ship that has been stuck in the Suez Canal for almost a week has been freed, a Suez Canal Authority spokesperson told CNN. Follow here for the latest.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 31, 2021)

Pilot used treetops to survive crash in Southwest Washington forest (yahoo.com)


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

You can always depend on John Prine for good advice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

any golfers here? sometimes the gods appear to be mortals.








Watch: Phil Mickelson blows up with a 10 on the final hole at Valero Texas Open


Between a pair of penalties and some rough bounces, Mickelson tied his highest score on a PGA Tour hole, finishing with a 10.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> any golfers here? sometimes the gods appear to be mortals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about bad breaks. I'm a big Phil fan. He had the bad luck of being in his prime when Tiger was on top of his game.

Wasn't it Rory who had the Open Championship well in hand if he had just played it safe on the last couple of holes? He went in the drink at least twice I think. He bounced back though. The Shark never did when he blew a big lead. (too long ago to remember which tourney)


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> The Shark never did when he blew a big lead


epic meltdown at the Masters (forget what year) to Faldo. 

i luv Phil too ( i play lefty). but yeah, he was up against the buzzsaw of tiger for his career


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> Talk about bad breaks. I'm a big Phil fan. He had the bad luck of being in his prime when Tiger was on top of his game.
> 
> Wasn't it Rory who had the Open Championship well in hand if he had just played it safe on the last couple of holes? He went in the drink at least twice I think. He bounced back though. The Shark never did when he blew a big lead. (too long ago to remember which tourney)


It was the Masters where Norman blew the 6 stroke lead. Almost exactly 25 years ago. It was also the Masters where Rory blew it on the back none with a lead. 

I loved Rory’s response when reporters asked him how it felt blowing a chance to win the Masters. He said something along the lines “I’m 24 years old making a lot of money playing a game I love to play. If losing this tournament is the worst thing that happens to me, I’ve had a pretty charmed life.”

It’s one of the reasons Rory is one of my favourites.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> epic meltdown at the Masters (forget what year) to Faldo.


1996. 25 years ago


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> 1986. 25 years ago


86 was Nicklaus i thought?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 86 was Nicklaus i thought?


Sorry typo 96


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It was the Masters where Norman blew the 6 stroke lead. Almost exactly 25 years ago. It was also the Masters where Rory blew it on the back none with a lead.
> 
> I loved Rory’s response when reporters asked him how it felt blowing a chance to win the Masters. He said something along the lines “I’m 24 years old making a lot of money playing a game I love to play. If losing this tournament is the worst thing that happens to me, I’ve had a pretty charmed life.”
> 
> It’s one of the reasons Rory is one of my favourites.


i like rory too: not pretentious at all. i like spieth too. same thing: they are relatable


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i like rory too: not pretentious at all. i like spieth too. same thing: they are relatable


Agree. Spieth is too hard on himself and that’s a lot of his trouble.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Agree. Spieth is too hard on himself and that’s a lot of his trouble.


i'm gonna make a few bets on the masters; 5 bucks to win.

spieth, reed, im are my 3 picks so far. any suggestions?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm gonna make a few bets on the masters; 5 bucks to win.
> 
> spieth, reed, im are my 3 picks so far. any suggestions?


Interesting. Justin Thomas is playing well and let’s not forget about the defending champ. 

I can’t stand Reed. I hope he never makes another cut.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm gonna make a few bets on the masters; 5 bucks to win.
> 
> spieth, reed, im are my 3 picks so far. any suggestions?


5 bucks Canadian? I can’t afford 5 bucks US currency.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Interesting. Justin Thomas is playing well and let’s not forget about the defending champ.
> 
> I can’t stand Reed. I hope he never makes another cut.


i despise reed: was a cheater in college and hasn't changed. but he's a past champion and he went to augusta state so he's played it alot.

i was thinking about thomas but that comment and then ralph lauren sponsorship loss has messed up his head ( i think?) 

maybe dustin?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was thinking about thomas but that comment and then ralph lauren sponsorship loss has messed up his head ( i think?)
> 
> maybe dustin?


Thomas just won the Players Championship so he appears to have his head in the right place now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thomas just won the Players Championship so he appears to have his head in the right place now.


true. i think i got my 4 pics then. 

i assume you play as well?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> true. i think i got my 4 pics then.
> 
> i assume you play as well?


Yes. I’m essentially retired but work summers in the pro shop at a local golf course. 

I had a charmed life as a kid and grew up on a golf course. Lived behind the 16th green at a course where my father was the head greens keeper. 

Was swinging a club at 4. Lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes. I’m essentially retired but work summers in the pro shop at a local golf course.
> 
> I had a charmed life as a kid and grew up on a golf course. Lived behind the 16th green at a course where my father was the head greens keeper.
> 
> Was swinging a club at 4. Lol.


jealous!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> true. i think i got my 4 pics then.
> 
> i assume you play as well?


Good luck! Is it a pool or just a bet with some buddies?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good luck! Is it a pool or just a bet with some buddies?


bet mgm. sports betting is legal in CO (finally!) i like to pick 4 players


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> bet mgm. sports betting is legal in CO (finally!) i like to pick 4 players


Thomas is a good pick. So is Reed. I don’t like him but he is a good pick too.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> The Shark never did when he blew a big lead. (too long ago to remember which tourney)


That was the Masters. I think 98. Had it made and just choked.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes. I’m essentially retired but work summers in the pro shop at a local golf course.
> 
> I had a charmed life as a kid and grew up on a golf course. Lived behind the 16th green at a course where my father was the head greens keeper.
> 
> Was swinging a club at 4. Lol.


Fuck golf
Stupid game or whatever the fuck it is
One of the first jobs I had, besides being a paper boy, was caddying for mostly rich Republicans talking shit and listening to it
Fuck golf (That's my own opinion)


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck golf
> Stupid game or whatever the fuck it is
> One of the first jobs I had, besides being a paper boy, was caddying for mostly rich Republicans talking shit and listening to it
> Fuck golf


it's the most rewarding and/or frustrating sport at the same time. 

and it's a damn fine reason to drink a shit load of beer and do stupid stuff on a golf cart. lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Golf is like sex. 

When it’s good, it’s great. When it’s bad, it’s still pretty good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Golf is like sex.
> 
> When it’s good, it’s great. When it’s bad, it’s still pretty good.


and even after a shitty round, the 19th hole always makes things better.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck golf
> Stupid game or whatever the fuck it is
> One of the first jobs I had, besides being a paper boy, was caddying for mostly rich Republicans talking shit and listening to it
> Fuck golf (That's my own opinion)


I don’t play golf with Republicans, trumpers or any other form of asshole. Life is to short to spend 5 hours hangin with assholes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t play golf with Republicans, trumpers or any other form of asshole. Life is to short to spend 5 hours hangin with assholes.


Thanks for being you
Definitely kindred spirits
Just letting you know
I love you


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Thanks for being you
> Definitely kindred spirits
> Just letting you know
> I love you


Love you too James.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's the most rewarding and/or frustrating sport at the same time.
> 
> and it's a damn fine reason to drink a shit load of beer and do stupid stuff on a golf cart. lol


I was a caddie at club in Westchester, New York, specifically, and the group would send me off to the local deli and buy them beer
They tipped me well, I must admit
They still sucked


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

geez, get a room you two! or i'm gonna have to spray you down with cold water. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I was a caddie at club in Westchester, New York, specifically, and the group would send me off to the local deli and buy them beer
> They tipped me well, I must admit
> They still sucked


i agree. country club people are not my kind of people either. elitist f'tards.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i agree. country club people are not my kind of people either. elitist f'tards.


i'm more like Al Czervik than Judge Smails. or Doctor Beeper. lmao.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i agree. country club people are not my kind of people either. elitist f'tards.


Yea, from my experience, they suck


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm more like Al Czervik than Judge Smails. or Doctor Beeper. lmao.


I’m more like Carl Spackler.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck golf
> Stupid game or whatever the fuck it is
> One of the first jobs I had, besides being a paper boy, was caddying for mostly rich Republicans talking shit and listening to it
> Fuck golf (That's my own opinion)


Mark Twain once observed that golf spoiled a good walk.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 2, 2021)

I like to play disc golf


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes. I’m essentially retired but work summers in the pro shop at a local golf course.
> 
> I had a charmed life as a kid and grew up on a golf course. Lived behind the 16th green at a course where my father was the head greens keeper.
> 
> Was swinging a club at 4. Lol.


I was assistant green's keeper at a little 9 hole course here in the Florida panhandle. Loved the work, but in the fall when the grass cutting slowed down, the boss got too hard to handle. Then spent a year at the other end of the business. Grass seeds. Lots and lots of money being made there, but not very much of it by me. Then when I got my present job, we were in charge of the county rec system. I did a good bit of sports turf work for the first 3-4 years. Adult softball people are the worse. Baseball parents are up there too. Golfers are by for the best for tipping and just saying thank you.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

first dinner out for me tonite. wife and kiddo had been out twice in the last year.

sushi. lots of maguro. and unagi. and a few pieces of toro. 

thank you johnson and johnson!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

Everybody is waiting for the hammer to drop on Donald, but Matt appears to be a surprise bonus!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Matt Gaetz's trouble may be worse than originally thought*





Congressman Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) may be in deeper trouble than originally thought. Gaetz is accused of paying women for sex and having a relationship with a minor. He denies all the allegations against him.


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> first dinner out for me tonite. wife and kiddo had been out twice in the last year.
> 
> sushi. lots of maguro. and unagi. and a few pieces of toro.
> 
> thank you johnson and johnson!!!!


We are going out tonight as well. (fried catfish for me) The wife and I have ate out three times already, but this will be the first not in off peak hours. And the catfish place on a Saturday night will be packed.

Everyone going has had at least one shot, with the wife and two of my cousins having had both.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> first dinner out for me tonite. wife and kiddo had been out twice in the last year.
> 
> sushi. lots of maguro. and unagi. and a few pieces of toro.
> 
> thank you johnson and johnson!!!!


I love sushi & sake 
Beautiful combination
You stay safe


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm more like Al Czervik than Judge Smails. or Doctor Beeper. lmao.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)

Too far?


----------



## smokinrav (Apr 4, 2021)

Nope


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

If you wanna be happy


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

this always reminds me of spring and new beginings.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2021)

This occurred near to where I live


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> If you wanna be happy


This is better


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This occurred near to where I live


hard to wrangle quadruplets..


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is better


Wutevah, Ah wuz jes' goin' with the "happy" theme.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 4, 2021)

has anyone seen UNHINGED with Russell Crowe  ; it's on Netflix; *****

scared the shit out of me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378850422752960512


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 5, 2021)

I love this guy
He's a better man than me
I would have attacked & fucked that mother-fucking asshole the fuck up
No doubt, absolutely


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 5, 2021)

This story made me smile
Suspect handcuffed behind his back steals patrol car, leads cops on 100 mph chase (yahoo.com)


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378850422752960512


We had a calf we had to bottle feed. It was cute when he butted his head on the back door to be let in for his bottle. But he grew up and still wanted to come in the kitchen when he was 1000 pounds.

We also had a sow that would lay down and let you scratch her belly with a corn cob.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This story made me smile
> Suspect handcuffed behind his back steals patrol car, leads cops on 100 mph chase (yahoo.com)


I'm guessing he was double jointed.


----------



## topcat (Apr 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This occurred near to where I live


Ah, kids, huh? Wuttaya' gunna do? So good to see traffic stopped.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> We had a calf we had to bottle feed. It was cute when he butted his head on the back door to be let in for his bottle. But he grew up and still wanted to come in the kitchen when he was 1000 pounds.
> 
> We also had a sow that would lay down and let you scratch her belly with a corn cob.



Yeah I worked on a dairy farm for a couple summers as a kid and help bottle raise a bull the first year, goofy boy followed me around like a dog. He seemed the same the next year but the farmer told me to keep a fence between us, he had his balls and couldn't be trusted.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah I worked on a dairy farm for a couple summers as a kid and help bottle raise a bull the first year, goofy boy followed me around like a dog. He seemed the same the next year but the farmer told me to keep a fence between us, he had his balls and couldn't be trusted.


my mothers house had some fence where there were Angus and i got in a little too far the one with the horns chased me. there are only a few times in my life i can remember running that fast- adrenalin rush i was flying my feet weren't even hitting the ground and seriously don't know how i did that.

it's amazing what the brain can do when it needs to.

i was 12.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2021)

My first jab is scheduled for Thursday. The Pfizer. Six more weeks and I'll be vaccinated.

Happy days.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love this guy
> He's a better man than me
> I would have attacked & fucked that mother-fucking asshole the fuck up
> No doubt, absolutely


oh god no! had nothing to do with washington!


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 6, 2021)

Here's a little chuckle or at least a smile brought to you by the United States Air Force:


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 6, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Here's a little chuckle or at least a smile brought to you by the United States Air Force:
> 
> View attachment 4872225


your Q thread got shut down RIP.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck those knives/they're all pieces of shit/don't hold an edge at all
> Benchmade, the one & only
> That's it
> View attachment 4823844


I am happy, I just bought another pocket knife. I really like this one too.

It was kind of expensive ($250), but you know what, I work really hard for my paycheck and there's no reason I don't deserve to buy something nice for myself once in awhile 

It's a Benchmade Mediator, it's an automatic knife and the action on it is really good, snaps open with authority, has premium blade steel - CPM S90V. It's an American powdered steel and takes/holds a wicked sharp edge


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I am happy, I just bought another pocket knife. I really like this one too.
> 
> It was kind of expensive ($250), but you know what, I work really hard for my paycheck and there's no reason I don't deserve to buy something nice for myself once in awhile
> 
> ...


Benchmade are the best knives in the World without a doubt in my mind & I've owned/collected a lot
Good for you/enjoy


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I am happy, I just bought another pocket knife. I really like this one too.
> 
> It was kind of expensive ($250), but you know what, I work really hard for my paycheck and there's no reason I don't deserve to buy something nice for myself once in awhile
> 
> ...


i was looking at some 3.5 blades..why do some have 3 holes in the blade?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379903597224161284


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380203011335716869


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was looking at some 3.5 blades..why do some have 3 holes in the blade?


I have no idea. The only knife that I know of that has a hole in the blade are Spyderco knives, it's a thumb hole to deploy the blade.

What kind of knife are you looking for? Like for what purpose are you going to use it? Are you looking for something for self defense? I could point you in a direction if you want a self defense knife...

Don't you go buy no cheap gas station/flea market knife either, schuy

Here's what my Spyderco knife looks like


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

I got down to the pond twice in one day for the first time in a long time. Drove in and planted some of the Flint Indian corn yesterday afternoon. Then walked in last night on my midnight ramble. The pond is up, so I couldn't do the around the pond trail without wet feet.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

I can't wait to see what comes of this.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

Hahaha you jerk, you just sent me down a 20min rabbit hole of mushroom videos!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

There is a company in Michigan that makes CO2 bags that will produce oyster mushrooms after it's depleted.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was looking at some 3.5 blades..why do some have 3 holes in the blade?


No real reason or function/cosmetic actually


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> No real reason or function/cosmetic actually


thank you it was a huge mystery for me.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


>


Hahahaha, no, actual mushrooms!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

*Monologue: Florida Man*





Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Prince Philip's death and allegations of sex trafficking surrounding Florida Congressman Matt Gaetz.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There is a company in Michigan that makes CO2 bags that will produce oyster mushrooms after it's depleted.


The beneficial repurpose sounds happy. Happier just frolicing through the woods as we collect them here in Michigan. And free rewarding health benefits and once upon a chance visions of the unbelievable. Bonus freebie happy multiplier.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

*24 Things You Don't Know About Matt Gaetz*


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Apr 11, 2021)

Happy that supper is done 
I'm about to feast

Salad, green beans, baked potato and grilled New York strip from a local butcher shop

Hopefully have room left for a big bowl of butter pecan ice cream for dessert


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Happy that supper is done
> I'm about to feast
> 
> Salad, green beans, baked potato and grilled New York strip from a local butcher shop
> ...


That looks like soy milk.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That looks like soy milk.


2%

I know sounds weird, maybe -

Vitamin D is too milky for me lol

I couldn't eat the whole steak, it was pretty big, well thick. Was like 1.32lbs oh well I'll cut the leftover up and give to my dog for treats this week


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> 2%
> 
> I know sounds weird, maybe -
> 
> ...


Don't tell your dog I said so but thinly sliced left over-steak makes a great sandwich. Sometimes, I grill an extra one just for that purpose.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381284693719588870


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381284693719588870


Seems the tweet was taken down


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Don't tell your dog I said so but thinly sliced left over-steak makes a great sandwich. Sometimes, I grill an extra one just for that purpose.


Do you have to hide it from your boys?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you have to hide it from your boys?


I'll bet foggy feeds his dog precisely the right amount and at the right time. I got a buddy that feeds his cat that way, and his plants like a chemist. My little fuckers have four different bowls of grub on the go at once, I run a buffet!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet foggy feeds his dog precisely the right amount and at the right time. I got a buddy that feeds his cat that way, and his plants like a chemist. My little fuckers have four different bowls of grub on the go at once, I run a buffet!


lulz

you called it right. I'm glad nobody like me is in charge of my portions. 

She gets plenty of treats in between meals, so maybe I'm not all that precise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> you called it right. I'm glad nobody like me is in charge of my portions.
> 
> She gets plenty of treats in between meals, so maybe I'm not all that precise.


Sometimes they get fat and some dogs will eat until they near explode!


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Don't tell your dog I said so but thinly sliced left over-steak makes a great sandwich. Sometimes, I grill an extra one just for that purpose.


Back before the world went sideways, I got lots of leftover food from work. Was not uncommon for me to bring home a few steaks at a time. They make great stir-fry too. I will miss that part of it.


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet foggy feeds his dog precisely the right amount and at the right time. I got a buddy that feeds his cat that way, and his plants like a chemist. My little fuckers have four different bowls of grub on the go at once, I run a buffet!


I weigh my cat food. I buy it in a big bag and weigh out 850 grams per day. I try to put out more than half of it in the morning, so there isn't as much at the night time feeding, since the possum thinks it's put out for him. 

Right now we have 6-8 cats. The amount goes up or down according to their numbers.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes they get fat and some dogs will eat until they near explode!


i almost killed my corgi once and gave him the ham bone- they will continue to eat until they explode.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> I weigh my cat food. I buy it in a big bag and weigh out 850 grams per day. I try to put out more than half of it in the morning, so there isn't as much at the night time feeding, since the possum thinks it's put out for him.
> 
> Right now we have 6-8 cats. The amount goes up or down according to their numbers.


At one time I was up to 5, but now I'm down to two, I run a cat buffet with four different foods, they eat what they want and when they want. They are outdoor cats though and get lots of exercise, at least in summer.


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At one time I was up to 5, but now I'm down to two, I run a cat buffet with four different foods, they eat what they want and when they want. They are outdoor cats though and get lots of exercise, at least in summer.


We have 4-5 you would call pets. The rest would be farm cats if the wife didn't insist on feeding them so much. We've got up to 20 before but coyotes keep the numbers from getting too far out of hand. (plus I don't have a corn crib anymore, so don't really need so many)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> We have 4-5 you would call pets. The rest would be farm cats if the wife didn't insist on feeding them so much. We've got up to 20 before but coyotes keep the numbers from getting too far out of hand. (plus I don't have a corn crib anymore, so don't really need so many)


We have a couple of nice ladies called the friends of the SPCA who trap and spay/neuter stray cats here and clip an ear to make sure they are done. The cat stray cat population in the neighborhood has dropped dramatically over the years.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes they get fat and some dogs will eat until they near explode!


My dog eats rocks, plastic, basically anything that isn’t moving. It’s a pain in the ass except when it’s time for her to get her heart worm medicine. I don’t even have to hide it in a piece of cheese.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We have a couple of nice ladies called the friends of the SPCA who trap and spay/neuter stray cats here and clip an ear to make sure they are done. The cat stray cat population in the neighborhood has dropped dramatically over the years.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My dog eats rocks, plastic, basically anything that isn’t moving. It’s a pain in the ass except when it’s time for her to get her heart worm medicine. I don’t even have to hide it in a piece of cheese.


My dog contributes way too much to the plastic/rubber pieces in my yard. I stopped buying him toys and got him ropes..... and he starts destroying random shit when he realizes they don't rip apart.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> My dog contributes way too much to the plastic/rubber pieces in my yard. I stopped buying him toys and got him ropes..... and he starts destroying random shit when he realizes they don't rip apart.


My dog is recovering from surgery. 

He ate a piece of granite about the size of a small apple.

I feel your pain.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


i bought the Mint starter kit a few months back and really want to pull the trigger but i'm scared.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


OMG he died in 2017  

i see there are 12 seasons i'm going to set aside a day to watch with my busy pandemic calendar..i'll need to pencil it in.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381081565011214337


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2021)

love that vid. That dog looks a lot like mine. Though mine's a mutt.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> OMG he died in 2017
> 
> i see there are 12 seasons i'm going to set aside a day to watch with my busy pandemic calendar..i'll need to pencil it in.


Who died?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Who died?


i thought it was Bubbles but it wasn't. read it wrong.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i thought it was Bubbles but it wasn't. read it wrong.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 12, 2021)

Happy to have a picture from a decade ago - out taming bass, with a great pal since grade 1. Yeah, that's a hog.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


>


That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen/fucking hilarious
Thanks for sharing @captainmorgan


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2021)

One of my all time favorite scenes/movies


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


it's got 12 seasons- Netflix this whole weekend..i can't take it any longer.

tell me the story again about the glasses..are they real? they must be.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> *That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen/fucking hilarious*
> Thanks for sharing @captainmorgan


it's good to know we're not the only country with morons.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's got 12 seasons- Netflix this whole weekend..i can't take it any longer.
> 
> tell me the story again about the glasses..are they real? they must be.


They are real but not his prescription. Mike Smith has probably done serious damage to his eyes over the years.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> They are real but not his prescription. Mike Smith has probably done serious damage to his eyes over the years.


has he ever said anything in an interview?..that's dedication to in-character. maybe he just wears his regular glasses then the prop during filming?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> has he ever said anything in an interview?..that's dedication to in-character.


He’s said that his eyes hurt from wearing them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2021)

Gotta put it somewhere,so here it is


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

Lin-Manuel’s reaction the first time he heard Al’s song.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 14, 2021)

Judge rules for Black Buffalo police officer fired for stopping colleague's chokehold (yahoo.com)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Judge rules for Black Buffalo police officer fired for stopping colleague's chokehold (yahoo.com)


Did you get the jab yet James?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Judge rules for Black Buffalo police officer fired for stopping colleague's chokehold (yahoo.com)


Ho-ly-shit. You know they were like, "aaahhhh fuck, we just keep killing them, I guess we have to finally deal with this case".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

This will make some people happy and a few are planning on pissing on his grave.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ponzi schemer Bernie Madoff dies in prison at 82 (apnews.com) 

*Ponzi schemer Bernie Madoff dies in prison at 82*
NEW YORK (AP) — Bernard Madoff, the infamous architect of an epic securities swindle that burned thousands of investors, outfoxed regulators and earned him a 150-year prison term, died behind bars early Wednesday. He was 82.

Madoff’s death at the Federal Medical Center in Butner, North Carolina, was confirmed by his lawyer and the Bureau of Prisons.

Last year, Madoff’s lawyers unsuccessfully asked a court to release him from prison during the coronavirus pandemic, saying he suffered from end-stage renal disease and other chronic medical conditions.

His death was due to natural causes, a person familiar with the matter told The Associated Press. The person was not authorized to speak publicly and spoke to the AP on the condition of anonymity.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 15, 2021)

[


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did you get the jab yet James?


No
I don't know if I want too


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


>







I really would have liked to have met you @schuylaar personally/it would have been fun, no doubt/oh well/nest trip around the wheel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> [
> 
> No
> I don't know if I want too


Get the fucking thing! Jesus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382721249084796928


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382620877590827008


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382620877590827008


Their tails wag too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382721249084796928


Beautiful Creatures, and smart as fuck


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382620877590827008


And then he will butcher & eat them the next day
Oh well


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lin-Manuel’s reaction the first time he heard Al’s song.


You know you’ve arrived when Al does a parody on your music.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Beautiful Creatures, and smart as fuck


Otters cleaned out our catfish ponds a couple of three times. They would eat some, but lots of times they just ate the tail. The fish died anyway. We had electric fence, but if they ever get a taste, they will stand the shock. They are real smart. ie, hard to trap.


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)

I got my 2nd shot today. So in two weeks I'll be as safe as possible.

The health department ladies were outside in the pouring rain. The flow of people had really picked up since I took my wife for her shots a few weeks back. Today the cars were lined up out in the street. Still only 35 minutes including the 1/4 hour wait.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> You know you’ve arrived when Al does a parody on your music.


Lin-Manuel is a big fan of Al’s music. Both guys are cooler than the other side of the pillow, in my opinion and I’d love to hang out and have a few beers with them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383186387034329088


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

I have an Alusky. He doesn't "talk" very often, but when he does it's LOL's for at least an hour.

Here he is:


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I have an Alusky. He doesn't "talk" very often, but when he does it's LOL's for at least an hour.
> 
> Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 4880752


Beautiful dog.

I can't help but feel sympathy for him when I think about summer, in Georgia and that thick coat.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

Justice Department files civil lawsuit against Roger Stone over unpaid taxes








Justice Department files civil lawsuit against Roger Stone over unpaid taxes


The Justice Department filed a civil lawsuit against former President Donald Trump's ally Roger Stone on Friday, accusing him and his wife of owing nearly $2 million in unpaid taxes.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Justice Department files civil lawsuit against Roger Stone over unpaid taxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't all, that oath keeper might have said something to the FBI about Roger, they cut him a deal that appears to include the witness protection program. Usually they go up the food chain for the deal and his guy was at the top of his, so it might be his contacts with the Trump assholes. I'm sure a similar offer will be made to the leader of of the proud boys, or whoever was their contact person. In any case the investigation will go sideways and all his buddies will be doing 20 to life for conspiracy now that he ratted them out, ditto for the proud boys and perhaps others too. If they had contact with Stone, Don jr or anybody else, they too will be drawn into the conspiracy, even Donald, even if he didn't know the details. Conspiracy is a bitch with long sentences, these boys won't be so proud when they are sitting in the dock with shit on their faces and perhaps a supermax for life, terrorism, sedition and insurrection rates it.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

Never try to rob John Wick.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383370530980384771


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Never try to rob John Wick.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383370530980384771


A clear example of a adult slamming a small child that I am ok with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Never try to rob John Wick.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383370530980384771


He would have called the cops, but the kid would probably have ended up dead and a big hunk of his life would be stolen dealing with the aftermath. Shoving a gun in many men's faces would have been a death sentence for that kid in similar circumstances.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm happy that I got out of work in time today to mow my yard !!

Also, I'm pretty drunk right now, I had a couple 5 Jack n Cokes while I was mowing, that's just how we do it. Now I'm burning a bunch of sticks/branches I picked up from my yard











Damn, I want some fried chicken right now. Someone come get me and let's go to KFC, I'm buying


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Damn, I want some fried chicken right now. Someone come get me and let's go to KFC, I'm buying


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 17, 2021)

Also, I bought this 40V Ryobi cordless trimmer today at Home Depot. This thing is bad ass, it works real good


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Also, I bought this 40V Ryobi cordless trimmer today at Home Depot. This thing is bad ass, it works real good
> View attachment 4881523


I heard the battery mowers are pretty torquey too though I realize not much good for the size of your lawn.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

Christopher Jackson’s voice makes me happy.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I heard the battery mowers are pretty torquey too though I realize not much good for the size of your lawn.


I have an e-mower and a big yard. I just mow one charge worth a day, and in 3-4 days I'm done with it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2021)

bittersweet- he gave me happiness, so this is not sad more of a tribute.









Actor Felix Silla, famously known for his role as Cousin Itt on 'The Addams Family,' dies at 84 | CNN


Actor Felix Silla, who portrayed Cousin Itt on the 1960s TV series "The Addams Family," died on Friday. He was 84.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Also, I bought this 40V Ryobi cordless trimmer today at Home Depot. This thing is bad ass, it works real good
> View attachment 4881523


anything Ryobi is awesome.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Never try to rob John Wick.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383370530980384771


the bodyslam..'okay, okay' and screaming like a girl while his gun flew off..

FUCK YOU now we're fighting back!

in case you are not John Wick i will again remind you of spray pepper *gel.*

drops them immediately and their next stop is the ER as there's no way to wash off with water. it seeps into every orifice and they can't breath from the fumes. the kicker is when the cop comes back and tell you how the perp said they want to file charges against you..there's where the cop had to give him some schooling. they had a big laugh at the PD that day.

check first to make sure your state allows spray gel because it is a weapon.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Beautiful dog.
> 
> I can't help but feel sympathy for him when I think about summer, in Georgia and that thick coat.


there's AC and you only take them out for the quickies during the hot months (in and out the slider) walk at night. we used to have winter in florida and that was a great time to go on long walks..used to. i used to have my havanese full coat until florida heat just became too much around 2015.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Justice Department files civil lawsuit against Roger Stone over unpaid taxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder if he'll be allowed to vote..in florida you can't if you owe the state anything.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That ain't all, that oath keeper might have said something to the FBI about Roger, they cut him a deal that appears to include the witness protection program. Usually they go up the food chain for the deal and his guy was at the top of his, so it might be his contacts with the Trump assholes. I'm sure a similar offer will be made to the leader of of the proud boys, or whoever was their contact person. In any case the investigation will go sideways and all his buddies will be doing 20 to life for conspiracy now that he ratted them out, ditto for the proud boys and perhaps others too. If they had contact with Stone, Don jr or anybody else, they too will be drawn into the conspiracy, even Donald, even if he didn't know the details. Conspiracy is a bitch with long sentences, these boys won't be so proud when they are sitting in the dock with shit on their faces and perhaps a supermax for life, terrorism, sedition and insurrection rates it.


I'd love to see the "Dirty Trixter" do a decent bid, smart ass MFs like him think they're above the law,please Merrick lock him up. There needs to be some kind of example set against political saboteurs like this,is anything sacred.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'd love to see the "Dirty Trixter" do a decent bid, smart ass MFs like him think they're above the law,please Merrick lock him up. There needs to be some kind of example set against political saboteurs like this,is anything sacred.ccguns


If Batman and Robin purp walked Roger Stone in his sartorial finest, it would look perfectly natural!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 18, 2021)

Mountain biker rescued hanging head-first off a cliff on Mt. Wilson in Angeles National Forest (yahoo.com)


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 18, 2021)

Frankly, I'm getting about sick and tired of moronic hikers and bikers needing to be constantly saved because they're stupid.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Frankly, I'm getting about sick and tired of moronic hikers and bikers needing to be constantly saved because they're stupid.


Especially the ones biking and texting. Damn those guys


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Frankly, I'm getting about sick and tired of moronic hikers and bikers needing to be constantly saved because they're stupid.


Read a NY Times article about volunteer groups in Montana saving a shitload of rookie hiker explorer types using the woodlands for a vacation pandemic escape and getting themselves in deep shit in no time due to lack of experience/preparedness. These unpaid volunteergroups have been overwhelmed w/rescues and help calls just another "FKN people" example.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Batman and Robin purp walked Roger Stone in his sartorial finest, it would look perfectly natural!


the platinum hair, the glasses and hat- perfect villain.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Frankly, I'm getting about sick and tired of moronic hikers and bikers needing to be constantly saved because they're stupid.




Frankly??

I think I banned that guy!


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 18, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Frankly??
> 
> I think I banned that guy!


My bad. Didn't mean to open old wounds.


----------



## mytwhyt (Apr 18, 2021)

Some good news, Elephants stomp poacher..


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there's AC and you only take them out for the quickies during the hot months (in and out the slider) walk at night. we used to have winter in florida and that was a great time to go on long walks..used to. i used to have my havanese full coat until florida heat just became too much around 2015.


My dead spring crop will testify that NW Florida still has winter. We had 17 frosts before Christmas this year. 2-3 is the norm.

When Sister moved from Co Springs she brought a husky with her. Haircut is huge in helping them cope. Also the creek and river help. Or sprinkler for landlocked folks.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> My dead spring crop will testify that NW Florida still has winter. We had 17 frosts before Christmas this year. 2-3 is the norm.
> 
> When Sister moved from Co Springs she brought a husky with her. Haircut is huge in helping them cope. Also the creek and river help. Or sprinkler for landlocked folks.


i was from the SE which is different because sub-tropics; we look forward to cool weather that no longer comes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

The emotional retards and psychos do provide amusement at times and in the age of DNA and video cameras they are getting caught more frequently. Someone like this needs to have a special record with the cops, this emotional retard is a future crime waiting to happen, piss him off enough and he will murder you over something trivial.

I hope she gets his house for punitive damages when she sues his miserable ass, then he'll have something to be really pissed off about, once he gets out of jail.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tire slasher leaves severed finger in Arizona woman's driveway (yahoo.com)
*Tire slasher leaves severed finger in Arizona woman's driveway*
An Arizona woman called the police after she found a Halloween-like sight in her driveway. She noticed that someone had slashed her SUV's tires, and a closer look revealed the perpetrator left part of a finger behind.

"I literally have been laughing all day because if I don't, I might cry," Francesca Wikoff told Maricopa-based news channel _KCTV5_. She's a former EMT, so she's used to seeing gore, but the discovery came as a big surprise.

While photos taken at the crime scene were blurred by police officers before being released to the media, we can tell the slasher left a good chunk of a finger in Wikoff's driveway. It's not just a small bruise. It must have hurt, too. One of her neighbors said he heard a loud scream and a car speeding off about 10:30 p.m. on Thursday, April 15.

Even without fingerprints, and part of the finger they belong to, finding who slashed the GMC Suburban's tires was simple. Wikoff told investigators she found a trail of blood that starts at the SUV and leads to the house of a neighbor she argued with before the rubber and flesh carnage. What's more mysterious is why he left the finger.

"It's pretty comical. You would think that if you're gonna go to the hospital, especially if you just severed your finger off, that you would take said finger with you," she told _KCTV5_.

As of writing, investigators haven't been able to find and interrogate the neighbor, but they put the finger in a brown paper bag, presumably to perform DNA tests.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

*MyPillow Mike Reacts to Jimmy Kimmel’s Monologue & We Play “Who’s High?”*




Three guilty verdicts were read at Derek Chauvin’s trial in Minneapolis on an emotional day in America, MyPillow Mike Lindell read most of Jimmy’s monologue from last night on his livestream and accepted the invitation to come on our show, and in honor of 4/20 we play a round of “Who’s High?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

*Obama, Shaq, McConaughey & More Encourage Americans To Get The Jab*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2021)

happy.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> My dead spring crop will testify that NW Florida still has winter.


It's snowing in Arkansas right now.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

its gonna be a fine swell day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Now, what about all those other states? What will the SCOTUS do with this one, let em freeze in the ditches or act like human beings? Will it be archaic ideas about FREEDOM and individual responsibility that rationalize fear and hatred or a more human community based approach to those in our communities who lack the resources to survive with some sense dignity and security. We all know what the greed and fear driven "libertarian's" will say, but it's actually antisocial blather, neither based in logic or fact. Just a jumble of anti social feelings and a refusal to form a sharing community while seeking social approval, typical greed. Maybe fewer people would migrate to California and the large cities, if they were treated more humanely in their home states and communities.

America is the richest society in Human history and my own is on par, make us in Canada look bad on this issue, because we too have people living on the streets and it's colder here. Many homeless people have emotional and mental health, or substance abuse issues and do not suffer from intellectual impairment, we can do a lot better by them than we are. There but for the grace of God and a head injury, go I.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Los Angeles' Skid Row: All homeless people must be offered housing by fall, judge orders - CNN

*All homeless people on Los Angeles' Skid Row must be offered housing by the fall, judge orders*
(CNN)All homeless people living on Los Angeles' Skid Row must be offered housing by October 18, a federal judge ordered Tuesday.
The order comes in response to a federal lawsuit filed last year by several citizens, business owners, and community leaders who argue officials have failed to address the homeless crisis in Los Angeles, as tents line full city blocks and makeshift shelters cramp under street overpasses.

"Los Angeles has lost its parks, beaches, schools, sidewalks, and highway systems due to the inaction of city and county officials who have left our homeless citizens with no other place to turn," US District Judge David Carter said in the 110-page brief.

The judge's filing follows on Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti announcing his budget for the next fiscal year in which he vowed to dedicate $1 billion toward homelessness. In 2020 alone, 1,383 homeless people died, and an estimated five more die each day, according to data from the Los Angeles Homeless Services Authority (LAHSA).
*more..*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

Snow on the ground in southern Michigan this morning.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *MyPillow Mike Reacts to Jimmy Kimmel’s Monologue & We Play “Who’s High?”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lest we forget.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Snow on the ground in southern Michigan this morning.


it's snowing in the Rockies.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 21, 2021)

LOL.


----------



## topcat (Apr 21, 2021)

Am I high?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> LOL.


Cat videos made YouTube what it is today!


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> anything Ryobi is awesome.


Yeah I was surprised at how good that cordless trimmer works.

I've also have a 4 piece Ryobi cordless tool set, 18V drill, saw-zall, flashlight and circular saw and I've never had any problems with those either


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm going to vent a little bit, I hope it makes me feel happy or better at least, because I've been downright pissed off the last few days. I don't say anything and keep thoughts bottled up to myself and that probably makes me more angry.

I was having a starting issue with my work truck, dropped it off to Freightliner and now they've ruined my truck so bad. Today is the 4th day in a row that my truck has to go back again because the techs at Freightliner can't get shit right. They screwed around and replaced something called an MCM board. My truck runs like dogshit now, anyways....

I've been using another truck that was open from one of the guys that just retired. There was a few open trucks but I wanted this one because it's a standard 10 speed transmission, the others are auto and I absolutely fucking hate driving the automatic trucks. Automatic trucks are for lazy drivers, any retard can hold a steering wheel and mash the gas pedal. 

Well the truck I'm using now is a goddam pig sty. I cannot get comfortable in it, some of the guys at my shop just don't care and won't take care of their truck, it's nothing more than a work truck to them. This truck was trashed, mud and dirt on the floor, tobacco spit spilled all over in the cup holder, grease on the door handles inside. There was probably 1/2 inch of dust on the top of the sun visors, the truck stinks inside like dirty old work truck, it is absolutely disgusting and unacceptable. I've been trying to clean it up as best I can but I just don't have the time I need when I'm constantly moving and driving.


Please please Freightliner, fix my goddamn truck right today so I can get back in it


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 22, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Frankly??
> 
> I think I banned that guy!


I like your style
If you're ever on the East Coast, stop by and we'll burn one & sip something 

It would undoubtedly be fun


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 22, 2021)

Ok I feel better that I could whine about my truck lol

I'm happy now I got to go out to Cargill Salt plant in St. Clair, MI today. It's a nice ride out here and these guys are super cool, they love my dog and always give her treats. This is one of my favorite places to pickup from. There's also a Love's truckstop on the way back to the yard that I always get a coffee at, so yeah, I'm happy

I'm right on the St. Clair river looking across at Canada


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I'm right on the St. Clair river looking across at Canada


The land of the unvaccinated...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Ok I feel better that I could whine about my truck lol
> 
> I'm happy now I got to go out to Cargill Salt plant in St. Clair, MI today. It's a nice ride out here and these guys are super cool, they love my dog and always give her treats. This is one of my favorite places to pickup from. There's also a Love's truckstop on the way back to the yard that I always get a coffee at, so yeah, I'm happy
> 
> ...


My brother is a diesel mechanic in London, at Peterbilt, he'll fix your MCM for you. He's told many gross stories about some things he's seen. I looked it up and it stands for man crush Monday or main computer module - you decide! Truckers are the glue that are keeping nations rolling. Like farmers, best not to bitch about them with your mouth full. Keep up the good work. Appreciate all you do.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 22, 2021)

This just floated past


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

I remember back in the Dubya years every republican had Jesus in their lives as sort of an imaginary friend...
Cheeto Jesus drove the real one from the GOP temple and now they worship the golden calf.
It’s Not Just Young White Liberals Who Are Leaving Religion | FiveThirtyEight


*Poll(s) of the Week*
Only 47 percent of American adults said they were members of a church, mosque or synagogue, according to recently released polling that was conducted by Gallup throughout last year. It marked the first time that a majority of Americans said they were _not_ members of a church, mosque or synagogue since Gallup first started asking Americans about their religious membership in the 1930s. Indeed, Gallup’s finding was a kind of watershed moment in the long-chronicled shift of Americans away from organized religion.1

What’s driving this shift? In part, it’s about people who still identify with a religious tradition opting not to be a member of a particular congregation. Only 60 percent of Americans who consider themselves religious are part of a congregation, compared to 70 percent a decade ago, according to Gallup. But the bigger factor, Gallup said, is the surge of religiously unaffiliated Americans — people who are agnostics, atheists or simply say they are not affiliated with a religious tradition. The rise of this group — sometimes referred to as “nones” because they answer “none” when asked about their faith (and, you know, it’s a play on words) — isn’t new. But the Gallup survey is part of a growing body of new research on this bloc (that includes a recent book by one of us, Ryan’s “The Nones: Where They Came From, Who They Are, and Where They Are Going”). 
*more...*


----------



## printer (Apr 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385229560841637894


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I'm going to vent a little bit, I hope it makes me feel happy or better at least, because I've been downright pissed off the last few days. I don't say anything and keep thoughts bottled up to myself and that probably makes me more angry.
> 
> I was having a starting issue with my work truck, dropped it off to Freightliner and now they've ruined my truck so bad. Today is the 4th day in a row that my truck has to go back again because the techs at Freightliner can't get shit right. They screwed around and replaced something called an MCM board. My truck runs like dogshit now, anyways....
> 
> ...


our neighbor drives for ACE and he can't stand to use somebody elses rig. i don't blame him or you either. it's not just your office but your home too


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 23, 2021)

The Weight. 





__





YouTube






www.youtube-nocookie.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Long time gone and sued for whatever he owns while he's there. Just another racist loser to fill the prisons with, this one needs to be locked up. He didn't attack the Karate athlete though, I wonder why, a bully I guess and a coward too, they usually go together, along with a total lack of character or much brains for that matter.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





BUSTED

*Man who threatened and harassed Asian Olympic athlete at park is arrested by police*
A man who allegedly assaulted an Asian American couple and who was caught on video threatening and harassing a U.S. Olympian who...


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Long time gone and sued for whatever he owns while he's there. Just another racist loser to fill the prisons with, this one needs to be locked up. He didn't attack the Karate athlete though, I wonder why, a bully I guess and a coward too, they usually go together, along with a total lack of character or much brains for that matter.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it is not really happy, because he was arrested for beating up old people 


> https://www.tmz.com/2021/04/20/u-s-olympian-sakura-kokumai-suspect-arrested-racist-park-rant/


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Revenge of the old farts! Remember, IQ means intelligence quotient, your total score is divided by your age! 
*New Rule: OK Boomer | Real Time with Bill Maher*





Ageism is the last acceptable prejudice in this country, but Joe Biden is the right man for this moment precisely because he IS old.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385419823170035715I love rabbits
This one is my friend/favorite named Dopey which is a actually a misnomer name for him/he's smart as fuck


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 23, 2021)

I love this man
He was brilliant


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The land of the unvaccinated...


Curious, why do you say that? They're not getting vaccinated up there?


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> our neighbor drives for ACE and he can't stand to use somebody elses rig. i don't blame him or you either. it's not just your office but your home too


Yes, when people have to share a truck, that is what is called slip seating. No thanks lol 

My truck is like a little apartment to me, I keep it clean, organized and stocked up with snacks, can soup/spaghettios/Ramen noodles, coffee/coffee creamer, gum/mints, dog treats/dog food and ice tea/water. I have everything in there...extra clothes/jackets/hoodie, toothpaste/mouthwash/floss, soap/deodorant, razor/shaving gel and extra pair of walking shoes. I take all my sheets and blankets from my bunk home every weekend to wash and keep everything clean. 

Plus, I have a bunch of tools and shit in my side boxes.

You never know what can happen out here driving or if you might end up having to stay a night out. I'm prepared for any situation.

I started out as a local driver being home every night, but in the last 9 months or so I've started doing relays and regional runs. I'm always willing to do whatever needs to be done for my boss and if it means staying in the truck for a night or two that's what I'll do, no complaining.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 24, 2021)

Indonesia. I spent 12 years there one night.

LMAO!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Curious, why do you say that? They're not getting vaccinated up there?


We are short of supply and stopped domestic vaccine production as a consequence of free trade and such, we are getting in the vaccine business again! We are lagging behind America but not by too much, we ordered over 800 million doses of the top candidates including the 4 approved here. When our back orders come in we could almost vaccinate the entire continent of South America with the leftover doses. For now everybody is getting a single dose for 80% protection (of the mRNAs), I'm going for my first jab today and the second in August. We won't get caught like this again though and are cutting deals with various companies domestic and foreign. When the shit hits the fan it's every country for itself and we would be no different.

I figure Uncle Joe is gonna come through with some unused American AZ vaccine, but he is president of the USA, not Canada and must meet his responsibility to you folks first (and doing a great job of it too). He turned America from a place to be pitied, to one others are jealous of in no time flat. See what a real POTUS can do, not some empty suit with a red tie and a stream of lies.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2021)

it's a boy. a republican boy. who else would do this?









A gender reveal party using 80 pounds of explosives made nearby residents think there was an earthquake


A New Hampshire family used 80 pounds of explosives to celebrate their gender reveal that left nearby residents with property damage.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Indonesia. I spent 12 years there one night.
> 
> LMAO!!!


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2021)

John Kennedy R-Louisiana


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2021)

My little Margie. Ugly White Woman.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> My little Margie. Ugly White Woman.


This is better


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> John Kennedy R-Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone needs to tell Kennedy his teeth aren't in. fvcking rube. John Kennedy/Rhodes Scholar? change that accent already OMG! they have speech therapy for just this..i wince every time he opens his mouth.

it is like having Mr. Haney in Congress..he looks like him too.


----------



## topcat (Apr 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is better


You know best.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love this man
> He was brilliant


My favorite bit was about everyone telling him to give up whiskey and cigars. He said, "you gonna look funny as hell, laying there dying of nothing."


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 24, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385853776746225664


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are short of supply and stopped domestic vaccine production as a consequence of free trade and such, we are getting in the vaccine business again! We are lagging behind America but not by too much, we ordered over 800 million doses of the top candidates including the 4 approved here. When our back orders come in we could almost vaccinate the entire continent of South America with the leftover doses. For now everybody is getting a single dose for 80% protection (of the mRNAs), I'm going for my first jab today and the second in August. We won't get caught like this again though and are cutting deals with various companies domestic and foreign. When the shit hits the fan it's every country for itself and we would be no different.
> 
> I figure Uncle Joe is gonna come through with some unused American AZ vaccine, but he is president of the USA, not Canada and must meet his responsibility to you folks first (and doing a great job of it too). He turned America from a place to be pitied, to one others are jealous of in no time flat. See what a real POTUS can do, not some empty suit with a red tie and a stream of lies.


Damn, I had no idea that you guys were short on vaccinations. Well hopefully you guys catch up soon, it sounds like you will

What's crazy is I'm pretty sure we have surplus vaccine here and there's still morons that don't want to take it


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 24, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My brother is a diesel mechanic in London, at Peterbilt, he'll fix your MCM for you. He's told many gross stories about some things he's seen. I looked it up and it stands for man crush Monday or main computer module - you decide! Truckers are the glue that are keeping nations rolling. Like farmers, best not to bitch about them with your mouth full. Keep up the good work. Appreciate all you do.


Just got off the phone with my dispatcher, my truck is fixed and back at the yard as of this afternoon!

Apparently what happened is they have to program that MCM board to my specific truck and whoever put it in and programmed it he used the VIN number for a different truck. Whoops lol.
When I drove my truck before it went back the second time, it was messed up bad, no cruise control, no idle control, no engine brake and the speedometer was reading 14mph below my actual road speed. I was wondering why I'm just sailing past other trucks when the speedo only says 60mph, I was actually doing 74mph lol 

Anyways, I'm going to the yard tomorrow to be in my truck for a little bit. I love my truck in a probably little bit creepy and weird way. 

I am pretty happy right now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Damn, I had no idea that you guys were short on vaccinations. Well hopefully you guys catch up soon, it sounds like you will
> 
> What's crazy is I'm pretty sure we have surplus vaccine here and there's still morons that don't want to take it


India cut off 1.5 million doses to us with an export ban and no one can blame them, considering what is going on there now. Joe already loaned us 1.5 million doses of AZ vaccine, still unapproved in the States and supplies are building up in warehouses and Fauci says they probably won't be required.

When I went for the jab today I was surprised to see the place for Pfizer shots near empty, but many in my age group are already covered, we have low case counts here in NS and high mask compliance, so I imagine we have high vaccine uptake as well. Other younger age groups are being vaccinated with the AZ vaccine and the J&J, the vulnerable and those over 60 get the Pfizer, one shot and 80% protection for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Just got off the phone with my dispatcher, my truck is fixed and back at the yard as of this afternoon!
> 
> Apparently what happened is they have to program that MCM board to my specific truck and whoever put it in and programmed it he used the VIN number for a different truck. Whoops lol.
> When I drove my truck before it went back the second time, it was messed up bad, no cruise control, no idle control, no engine brake and the speedometer was reading 14mph below my actual road speed. I was wondering why I'm just sailing past other trucks when the speedo only says 60mph, I was actually doing 74mph lol
> ...


He is a you tube channel about Trucks, Trucker porn!  
Jack's Chrome Shop - YouTube 
*10 Things You Didn't Know About The Freightliner FLD Series*


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> India cut off 1.5 million doses to us with an export ban and no one can blame them, considering what is going on there now. Joe already loaned us 1.5 million does of AZ vaccine, still unapproved in the States and supplies are building up in warehouses and Fauci says they probably won't be required.
> 
> When I went for the jab today I was surprised to see the place for Pfizer shots near empty, but many in my age group are already covered, we have low case counts here in NS and high mask compliance, so I imagine we have high vaccine uptake as well. Other younger age groups are being vaccinated with the AZ vaccine and the J&J, the vulnerable and those over 60 get the Pfizer, one shot and 80% protection for now.


Oh hell yes, that's great news to hear you got a shot today


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 24, 2021)

OMG guys, I will let you know about the best frozen pizza you can get if you can find it at the store

MOTOR CITY PIZZA COMPANY
DETROIT STYLE DEEP DISH


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385853776746225664


Lazy fuck, get off my back!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 24, 2021)

- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> - YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> ...


Kung fool! Fear is not a factor.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 24, 2021)

The fastest men on treadmill 40km/h


Luis Badillo... What a performance! You're a Hero. Credit: https://www.instagram.com/iamluisbadillojr/More motivation at http://dawnhero.com/motivacao/




youtube.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The fastest men on treadmill 40km/h
> 
> 
> Luis Badillo... What a performance! You're a Hero. Credit: https://www.instagram.com/iamluisbadillojr/More motivation at http://dawnhero.com/motivacao/
> ...


HIIT training is all the rage, easy on the heart and easy on the joints, only takes minutes too. 10 minutes of torture Canuck to a new you!  I got he exercise bike out of the basement...
HIIT: High Intensity Interval Training Exercise Really Works | Time


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lazy fuck, get off my back!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


Or better yet  It's nice day tomorrow and I got a couple of batteries on charge, provided the vaccine shot doesn't knock me down.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> OMG guys, I will let you know about the best frozen pizza you can get if you can find it at the store
> 
> MOTOR CITY PIZZA COMPANY
> DETROIT STYLE DEEP DISH
> ...


That's thru hiker town food. If there is any left over, it's breakfast.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

I got in my 3-5 miles without getting wet tonight. When I first went out, it was starting to sprinkle. I remembered that I had forgot my wife's cdb drops, so I went back in and did that. When I came back out it had stopped. And the clouds cleared enough on the way home that the moon came out for a few minutes. (87% illumination)

The only drawback was I went early to dodge the rain. Now I'm back home at my normal walking time, and the rain missed us.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 24, 2021)

We only had one loud and proud trump guy in the neighborhood. He fell down in front of my house while riding past on a hoverboard today. Definitely the highlight.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> HIIT training is all the rage, easy on the heart and easy on the joints, only takes minutes too. 10 minutes of torture Canuck to a new you!  I got he exercise bike out of the basement...
> HIIT: High Intensity Interval Training Exercise Really Works | Time


That is exactly how I would condition a couple of my dogs for shows. Short burst then rest then short burst then rest. I used to be really into that years ago when I had more dogs, it took a lot of time and effort. I had an old wooden slat mill that I'd work the dogs on, that thing was noisy as all hell lol

I wish I had more of my older pics and show pictures from the ADBA shows and some of the pit bulls I used to have

Here's one old pic that I managed to keep, this is the dam of the dog I have now. She's working on the mill


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> That is exactly how I would condition a couple of my dogs for shows. Short burst then rest then short burst then rest. I used to be really into that years ago when I had more dogs, it took a lot of time and effort. I had an old wooden slat mill that I'd work the dogs on, that thing was noisy as all hell lol
> 
> I wish I had more of my older pics and show pictures from the ADBA shows and some of the pit bulls I used to have
> 
> ...


Walk your dog. Nothing happy as pictured. Lazy pet owner. Not loving companion. Look at me as the goal. Love the titles. Torment the friends to get them.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Walk your dog. Nothing happy as pictured. Lazy pet owner. Not loving companion. Look at me as the goal. Love the titles. Torment the friends to get them.


That mill was an awesome tool to have when you live in Michigan and can't always walk the dogs when it's a blizzard outside. The dogs loved the mill, it was their opportunity to go all out. 

I do agree that a good long hand walk is the best exercise you can give a dog though, just can't always do it when you live where the weather gets nasty


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> That mill was an awesome tool to have when you live in Michigan and can't always walk the dogs when it's a blizzard outside. The dogs loved the mill, it was their opportunity to go all out.
> 
> I do agree that a good long hand walk is the best exercise you can give a dog though, just can't always do it when you live where the weather gets nasty


I live here too. And a temp thing I can do. I love my critters. See too much mis informed behavior. I would apologize. If not honestly concerned. I have a 111# Siberian husky. Grand River Salmon and steelhead with 1 egg per 10 pounds of body weight for his first year. Just filling out and 2 and a half. I have boots for winter. Yours lacks the coat. 

Peace.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I live here too. And a temp thing I can do. I love my critters. See too much mis informed behavior. I would apologize. If not honestly concerned. I have a 111# Siberian husky. Grand River Salmon and steelhead with 1 egg per 10 pounds of body weight for his first year. Just filling out and 2 and a half. I have boots for winter. Yours lacks the coat.
> 
> Peace. View attachment 4887006View attachment 4887007


We have an Alusky:



He's not the sharpest knife in the drawer. He ate a piece of granite a couple weeks ago and had to have it surgically removed, so now he's in the cone of shame. Again.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> We have an Alusky:
> 
> View attachment 4887045
> 
> ...


Wish mine was still cute. Almost domesticated over weight 4 year old is best description now. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> We have an Alusky:
> 
> View attachment 4887045
> 
> ...


Mine eats 3 of these a week. Nutritional supplement, dental hygiene and a treat rolled in one. But avoid rawhide forever.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 25, 2021)

My wife wants to get some bones for our dog, but I'm not so sure. I mean, he eats wipes, paper towels, rocks, chunks of granite...I even caught him sniffing one of my Les Paul's once.

I'm just sure he'll eat an entire bone in one go and wind up right back under the knife again. At 1500 dollars per go, that's not something I want to keep revisiting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> My wife wants to get some bones for our dog, but I'm not so sure. I mean, he eats wipes, paper towels, rocks, chunks of granite...I even caught him sniffing one of my Les Paul's once.
> 
> I'm just sure he'll eat an entire bone in one go and wind up right back under the knife again. At 1500 dollars per go, that's not something I want to keep revisiting.


Mine does the everything as well. I only give him beef marrow bones. When they break it is very small shards a dog can digest. Pork or chicken are death wishes to dogs. My monster chews the ends off. No problem. I'm dreading the dental bills. But in my 50's and have yet to see a dog that isn't table or can fed break a tooth.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 25, 2021)

I want to get my dog shoes and a coat. It doesn't really get cold enough long enough to warrant it here, but my dog has short hair. Dogs walking in shoes is pretty funny though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 25, 2021)

I actually owned sheep
Bought my 1st one when I was seven in Ireland
Had a flock of over 35 & then gifted them away to my nephew 
Lovely creatures


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 25, 2021)

Did somebody mention dog shoes?


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

*EU official: Vaccinated Americans can visit Europe this summer*
Americans who have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 will be allowed to visit the European Union (EU) this summer, more than a year after nonessential travel was suspended between the U.S. and Europe amid the pandemic.

Ursula von der Leyen, president of the European Commission, told The New York Times in Brussels on Sunday that EU member states will “accept, unconditionally” people who are inoculated with European Medicines Agency-approved vaccines.

“The Americans, as far as I can see, use European Medicines Agency-approved vaccines,” von der Leyen told the Times. “This will enable free movement and the travel to the European Union.”

“Because one thing is clear: All 27 member states will accept, unconditionally, all those who are vaccinated with vaccines that are approved by E.M.A.,” she added.








EU official: Vaccinated Americans can visit Europe this summer


Americans who have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 will be allowed to visit the European Union (EU) this summer, more than a year after nonessential travel was suspended between the U.S. and…




thehill.com





See my American cousins, Europe still loves you. Well, the intelligent ones that is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *EU official: Vaccinated Americans can visit Europe this summer*
> Americans who have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 will be allowed to visit the European Union (EU) this summer, more than a year after nonessential travel was suspended between the U.S. and Europe amid the pandemic.
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen, president of the European Commission, told The New York Times in Brussels on Sunday that EU member states will “accept, unconditionally” people who are inoculated with European Medicines Agency-approved vaccines.
> ...


No fun if everything is closed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *EU official: Vaccinated Americans can visit Europe this summer*
> Americans who have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 will be allowed to visit the European Union (EU) this summer, more than a year after nonessential travel was suspended between the U.S. and Europe amid the pandemic.
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen, president of the European Commission, told The New York Times in Brussels on Sunday that EU member states will “accept, unconditionally” people who are inoculated with European Medicines Agency-approved vaccines.
> ...


They love the money! The place will be crawling with covid variants all summer at the rate they are vaccinating. 

The EU overreaches and underperforms without much accountability. They wanted to wait and negotiate a better price for vaccines, didn't ramp up internal production and waited on the sidelines for others to do it. Meanwhile other countries scooped them on orders including Canada and the UK and we started the process to domestic vaccine production too as did the UK. Meanwhile we have 800 million fucking doses on back order and we got them orders in real early too, the results are trickling in now and we aren't too far behind the States in vaccinations. Not a moment too soon from what I can see. We are getting back into the vaccine and domestic PPE production business, fuck free trade or anybody importing it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I actually owned sheep
> Bought my 1st one when I was seven in Ireland
> Had a flock of over 35 & then gifted them away to my nephew
> Lovely creatures


I never thought I'd say it, but you have something in common with Trump! You both owned sheep!  Donald still does though cause they keep following him around, he fleeces them down to the hide too.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 27, 2021)

I am happy I finally found this place lol it was not easy

I am out in BFE Indiana Amish country for a delivery. I am truckload 1 of 3 delivering this fucking
massive chicken barn





That's me parked out in the middle of this farmers field, you might have to zoom in to see my truck. Going to be a little bit to unload me, there's no dock obviously they're pulling everything out with chains and bobcat. It's a super beautiful day out 70° and breeze blowing. I think I'll take me a little nap with my dog while I'm sitting here


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)

The river is so high the driveway is covered. I was having to wade in on the slough side everyday to water the gardens. Ironic, no? Now I can step across using stepping stones with dry feet, but the prediction if for it to come back up another foot and a half. Often they are wrong. Hope that is the case this time.

But my in the ground beds are doing great. Here are the three sisters. Corn, beans and squash.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

*Monologue: Old Malarkey | Real Time with Bill Maher *


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

topcat said:


> You know best.


all the vid posts are good and i watch most..i watch yours as much as i watch jims and enjoy everything everyone brings (even the trolls; they were somebody's baby once).


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> - YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> ...


how the heck do you do that?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> how the heck do you do that?


Reminds me of Kill Bill 2.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Reminds me of Kill Bill 2.


i'm addicted to Tarantino.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I am happy I finally found this place lol it was not easy
> 
> I am out in BFE Indiana Amish country for a delivery. I am truckload 1 of 3 delivering this fucking
> massive chicken barn
> ...


there's my girl

i don't think the mill is a good idea anymore for her- she's 15? after that last fall i was worried. double digits for dogs are a gift. what they do enjoy at this age is a heating pad and you have lots of options. you can buy dog beds already made that way or just get a few one for the truck and one for home they really love the heat at this age and it the most holistic way of keeping them comfortable warm and joints loose. CBD is great; i use Holistapet it's great for upsets..fall, bug bite etc takes them out of pain naturally and they sleep it off. i know someone who does MMJ oil they mix in their dogs food to keep their aging dog with bad hip moving.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I actually owned sheep
> Bought my 1st one when I was seven in Ireland
> Had a flock of over 35 & then gifted them away to my nephew
> Lovely creatures


you were born in Ireland? OMG! i love sheep


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm addicted to Tarantino.


I love his movies. Reservoir Dogs is in my top 5 movie list.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 1, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> My wife wants to get some bones for our dog, but I'm not so sure. I mean, he eats wipes, paper towels, rocks, chunks of granite...I even caught him sniffing one of my Les Paul's once.
> 
> I'm just sure he'll eat an entire bone in one go and wind up right back under the knife again. At 1500 dollars per go, that's not something I want to keep revisiting.


years ago my corgi ate a whole ham hock and the only thing left was the "O" bone. it was the biggest nightmare. i didn't realize how much was still left. i woke to wet sounds coming from his crate. never make that mistake again some dogs will keep going until they explode- literally.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Harvested a 1lb of similax this morning..yay me!


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I love his movies. Reservoir Dogs is in my top 5 movie list.


my all time is Pulp Fiction, Inglorious Basterds was genius; Django in your face to white people..Kill Bill all volumes is in there. hard to narrow it down for me TBH..every time i watch i always see something new some twist to the meaning of the movie. that's why he's so masterful.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> my all time is Pulp Fiction, Inglorious Basterds was genius; Django in your face to white people..Kill Bill all volumes is in there. hard to narrow it down for me TBH..every time i watch i always see something new some twist to the meaning of the movie. that's why he's so masterful.


All great movies too. I meant Reservoir Dogs was in my top 5 of all movies I’ve seen, not just Tarantino movies.


----------



## blu3bird (May 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there's my girl
> 
> i don't think the mill is a good idea anymore for her- she's 15? after that last fall i was worried. double digits for dogs are a gift. what they do enjoy at this age is a heating pad and you have lots of options. you can buy dog beds already made that way or just get a few one for the truck and one for home they really love the heat at this age and it the most holistic way of keeping them comfortable warm and joints loose. CBD is great; i use Holistapet it's great for upsets..fall, bug bite etc takes them out of pain naturally and they sleep it off. i know someone who does MMJ oil they mix in their dogs food to keep their aging dog with bad hip moving.


No no, that is her mother on the mill. That picture is probably 20 years ago. 

Thanks for the heads up on CBD supplements, I've been kicking around the idea for a little bit now and really need to stop dragging my feet and get her something, I just didn't know what brand to get. There's so much out there that it's hard to pick something or the right one. 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> No no, that is her mother on the mill. That picture is probably 20 years ago.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on CBD supplements, I've been kicking around the idea for a little bit now and really need to stop dragging my feet and get her something, I just didn't know what brand to get. There's so much out there that it's hard to pick something or the right one.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


As I attempt to extend an olive branch. 

I've had two dogs, Mastif/Lab mix and Rott, with hip displacia. Damn inbreeders. But, I fed wild caught poached salmon and trout and a willow bark extract gel cap every other day. It helps. Unfortunately only so much can be done after time. I'm so sorry for your position.


----------



## blu3bird (May 1, 2021)

It doesn't get anymore redneck than this lol

Mossy oak camouflage shoes yeehaw!

I don't care because they're so damn comfortable, waterproof and no laces. Perfect for me to slip on and off real quick. I just got these for only here at my house for a beater pair of yard work shoes. On sale at Cabela's $29 I couldn't resist 

Real happy with these shoes


----------



## Jimdamick (May 1, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you were born in Ireland? OMG! i love sheep


no I was,born in Whte Pains New York


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> It doesn't get anymore redneck than this lol
> 
> Mossy oak camouflage shoes yeehaw!
> 
> ...


i hate that shirt jacket or anything with that print.


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> no I was,born in Whte Pains New York


you were just visiting when you had sheep?


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> No no, that is her mother on the mill. That picture is probably 20 years ago.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on CBD supplements, I've been kicking around the idea for a little bit now and really need to stop dragging my feet and get her something, I just didn't know what brand to get. There's so much out there that it's hard to pick something or the right one.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Holistapet. don't get cheap garbage. a good bottle can be $50. She'll thank you for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Shit coin
*New Rule: Crypto Mania! |*


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)

I got my new hiking socks in the mail yesterday. Wore them today going out to eat. Tonight's midnight ramble will be first trail miles in them. So far I like them a lot. For real miles I would use them as liners under my darn tough's.


----------



## blu3bird (May 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i hate that shirt jacket or anything with that print.


Lolz

Are you saying you don't like riding down some dirty dirt roads drinking beers in a 4x4 pickup truck ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 2, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Lolz
> 
> Are you saying you don't like riding down some dirty dirt roads drinking beers in a 4x4 pickup truck ?


I prefer crawli' offroad. But get some of this Southern folk. LOL.


----------



## TacoMac (May 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> no I was,born in Whte Pains New York


You poor bastard. 

At least you survived.


----------



## schuylaar (May 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I got my new hiking socks in the mail yesterday. Wore them today going out to eat. Tonight's midnight ramble will be first trail miles in them. So far I like them a lot. For real miles I would use them as liners under my darn tough's.
> 
> View attachment 4892285


nice i like the color..do they warm electrically? i really want a pair of gloves next year that warm up.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you were just visiting when you had sheep?


my mothes side of the family where sheep headers
bought my 1st one when I was seven


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> nice i like the color..do they warm electrically? i really want a pair of gloves next year that warm up.


I wear size large, and that was the color they had in stock in large. I am buying another pair of no show, They are ten bucks cheaper at 15. I forget which color I went with with them.

No warming. Other than the traditional way. That is walking until you warm up. 20 minutes is the usual time to determine if you are wearing enough, too little or too much.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 3, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389217710073016323


----------



## hanimmal (May 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389217710073016323


It is hard to not click on the links you put up. They rarely disappoint.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389217710073016323


I've got a flock of black chickens, crows that live in my backyard and who I feed cat food in the winter when food is scarce. They are trying to hit me up for grub every time I go out the front door and make "hello" noises too. I haven't got them to dance yet though. They rip open the neighbors garbage, but not mine, I pay protection!


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389217710073016323


Da pigeon came to dance.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389217710073016323


Blurred Lines makes everything want to dance.


----------



## schuylaar (May 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Blurred Lines makes everything want to dance.


that song brings back good memories.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2021)

Voting for Republicans is far more dangerous than this, he has a wingsuit and knows how to fly. Republican voters just jump off without a parachute and with an anvil strapped on their backs instead.


----------



## hanimmal (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (May 7, 2021)

Happy as all get out today, got some dill pickle sunflower seeds to snack on and a gravy day at work. I'm up in Bay City, MI right now then heading up to Gaylord, MI then a quick pickup in Alpena, MI. Lot of driving today and is a great day for it, the weather is beautiful today. I love running around northern MI. I'll try to get some pics while I'm out driving to show you guys

Some cruising tunes right here


----------



## V256.420 (May 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Seeing shit like this makes me want to turn into a bird and keep flying for the rest of my life


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Seeing shit like this makes me want to turn into a bird and keep flying for the rest of my life


It's cheap to do these days and a good set of Goggles puts you there, the only thing missing are the Gee forces. The pucker factor remains cause the quad costs cash and ya gotta do the "walk of shame" when ya screw up!

Overcast here now, but the rain is holding off so maybe later today I'll burn a couple of packs. I gotta use different color props and put some bright colors on it, finding it is a bit of a bitch when I crash.


FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality. | Rollitup


----------



## blu3bird (May 7, 2021)

Well shit the bed, I opened my big mouth earlier about what a nice day it was lol, sure enough, I get up north and it's raining and snowing 

No good pics because it was crappy weather, but here's a couple from today anyways

This truck in my mirror was hauling ass, probably passed me doing 80+ MPH


Some light snow and slush on my truck


Yeah buddy here's my lunch, a big fat ham n cheese sandwich, I had 3 apples and a granola bar too. No mayo, no mustard on my sandwich, just black forest deli ham and two slices of mild cheddar, whole wheat bread of course


----------



## V256.420 (May 7, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well shit the bed, I opened my big mouth earlier about what a nice day it was lol, sure enough, I get up north and it's raining and snowing
> 
> No good pics because it was crappy weather, but here's a couple from today anyways
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I could eat a sandwich like that right now


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Damn I wish I could eat a sandwich like that right now


I know, right?

A simple ham and cheese sandwich but just looking at it and the obviously enjoyed bites got me thinking "I NEED THAT"


----------



## hanimmal (May 7, 2021)

He posted a pic of a pizza the other day and I couldn't stop wanting one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2021)

Dill pickle sunflower seeds. What a great man made invention. Why is it so hard for some to believe we landed men on the moon?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 7, 2021)

I couldn't help thinking of the knife he posted for over a week. I still want one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 7, 2021)

what makes me happy of late is a wild phesant has started hanging around the propaty and has become quite friendly. i thinkhe saw me with the chickens and wandered over to see what was going on.
i was feeding the chickens by hand, he wandered over, made no attempt to do the same, so i threw a bunch of bird seed over in front of him. he ghas discovered the bird feeding platform and now stands on top making a noise untill i come out and feed him. 
he wont stay on the platform as i put the seed downn, but jumps off untill i have put the food down before jumping back up again.
also, we have a pair of ducks in the top pond and it looks like there here to stay, so baby ducklings are on the table.
im hopeing that thephesant pairs up with a female and does the same, ive never seen a baby phesant, but if it happens, i can see them not being scared of me too. now that makes me happy


----------



## go go kid (May 7, 2021)

here he is


----------



## StonedGardener (May 7, 2021)

I'm in similar environment, very rural, serene, critters galore. It's a great feeling making those connections. It enables me to see the world clearer and feel part of the bigger picture. Had a goat that hiked with me all the time, now a couple of feral cats do. We have a clan of crows here also. Been around long time......part of our tribe.......amazing birds. Those damn animals are my "achilles heel ", can get inside your head.


----------



## go go kid (May 7, 2021)

yeah, theres nothing like the feeling of being that close to the wild animals and nature. im so lucky to have 6 1/2 acres to play on


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 8, 2021)

Happy for friendly banter.

Hey @blu3bird, check out these fresh butter tarts I was just gifted. They have raisins, walnuts, coconut and home made maple syrup in them. You probably wouldn't like them though. Just a wee bit of payback for your munchie inducing, stealth, ninja-like food temptation station posts, under the guise of survival.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (May 9, 2021)

Sitting here with a cup of coffee jonesing now.

Thanks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

'Like comfort food': Trailer Park Boys cast reflects on 20 years of life in Sunnyvale | CBC News 

*'Like comfort food': Trailer Park Boys cast reflects on 20 years of life in Sunnyvale*
*A low-budget short film from Nova Scotia defied the odds and became a global phenomenon*

The Trailer Park Boys have been a staple of Canadian culture for the past 20 years. From left are characters Ricky (Robb Wells), Bubbles (Mike Smith) and Julian (John Paul Tremblay). (Trailer Park Boys)

It's been 20 years since the loveable lugs known as the _Trailer Park Boys_ first hit Canadian television.

Set in Nova Scotia's fictional Sunnyvale Trailer Park, the mockumentary focused on the lives of petty criminals Julian, Ricky and Bubbles, their bizarre exploits — which included lots of dope growing and even kidnapping Rita MacNeil on one occasion to help harvest the crop — as well as frequent drug and alcohol consumption.

"It was really like _The Waltons,_ with guns and drugs and liquor," said actor Mike Smith, who plays Bubbles.

In honour of the show's anniversary, CBC News spoke to some of the cast members about why the show continues to connect with people worldwide, and its unlikely origins.
Interviews have been condensed and edited for clarity.


----------



## hanimmal (May 9, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day! 
Tell her you love her. Just do it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

A nice tune, some flying in Washington State


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> Tell her you love her. Just do it.


Eric recorded a song for my situation.


----------



## schuylaar (May 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)

Who knew? When you only work the first three months of the year, your taxes are lower. Still a pain in the ass to do though.


----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2021)

Help mom save money and the country!
https://unfoxmycablebox.com/


----------



## printer (May 13, 2021)

Not sure where else to put it, maybe the gun thread. In any case the parents will not be messing this two year old. Needs to use two hands though, at least until he gets more hand strength. I would be proud of him getting two shots off though.

*2-year-old in Maine shoots parents with unsecured gun*
A 2-year-old boy in Maine injured himself and his parents when he accidentally shot them Wednesday after grabbing a loaded handgun off a nightstand in their bedroom.
The child shot his 22-year-old mother in the leg, and father, 25, in the back of his head, reports the Times Record. The mother's injury was described as a "clean gunshot wound," and the father received a minor injury.
The boy was reportedly injured when the gun recoiled and hit his face.








2-year-old in Maine shoots parents with unsecured gun


A 2-year-old boy in Maine injured himself and his parents when he accidentally shot them Wednesday after grabbing a loaded handgun off a nightstand in their bedroom.The child shot his 22-…




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (May 13, 2021)

Kinda seems like everything worked out as it should.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

*Vaccinated People Free To Go Maskless, As "Covid Penis" Concerns Rise*





The CDC says fully vaccinated Americans can now feel free to resume most normal activity without wearing a mask, while news that Covid-19 may lead to erectile dysfunction is giving men another reason to avoid infection.


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394729777832079360
Said President Biden: That thing is quick!


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394729777832079360
> Said President Biden: That thing is quick!


Like Lightning.


----------



## Obepawn (May 18, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 4896282
> 
> Happy as all get out today, got some dill pickle sunflower seeds to snack on and a gravy day at work. I'm up in Bay City, MI right now then heading up to Gaylord, MI then a quick pickup in Alpena, MI. Lot of driving today and is a great day for it, the weather is beautiful today. I love running around northern MI. I'll try to get some pics while I'm out driving to show you guys
> 
> Some cruising tunes right here


Those seeds were my favorite but now I'm on a low sodium diet. A quarter cup of those is like 2000ml of sodium.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

I'm pretty happy about the view from my back door changing. One guy working 3/4 of the day with a grapple. Another on a dozer for just a short while in the afternoon. They got 3-4 acres (of 20) cleared. Not too bad.


----------



## mooray (May 18, 2021)

You in the sticks.

I've come to dislike pines. Terrible trees.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm pretty happy about the view from my back door changing. One guy working 3/4 of the day with a grapple. Another on a dozer for just a short while in the afternoon. They got 3-4 acres (of 20) cleared. Not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 4904096


I'm glad you are progressing and happy for you. Was bummed until I looked. Glad our storms mostly just drop limbs. Not tree tops. Wow!


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

mooray said:


> You in the sticks. . . . . .


Yes I am.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm glad you are progressing and happy for you. Was bummed until I looked. Glad our storms mostly just drop limbs. Not tree tops. Wow!


I waited for the price of land clearing to come back to earth. Two and a half years ago (right after Micheal) it was $2-3K per acre. My neighbor is doing it for 500 bucks. Still $10K I have to spend to get back to zero. That 20 acres was going to fund my retirement. What is the opposite of nest egg?

We were on the porch for most of the storm. The trees were bending like grass. Until they started breaking. We had 95% losses on that stand. Later we found out we had 130 mph winds, and the downed trees showed it was from all four directions. We were not in the eye, but close enough to get a taste of it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> I waited for the price of land clearing to come back to earth. Two and a half years ago (right after Micheal) it was $2-3K per acre. My neighbor is doing it for 500 bucks. Still $10K I have to spend to get back to zero. That 20 acres was going to fund my retirement. What is the opposite of nest egg?
> 
> We were on the porch for most of the storm. The trees were bending like grass. Until they started breaking. We had 95% losses on that stand. Later we found out we had 130 mph winds, and the downed trees showed it was from all four directions. We were not in the eye, but close enough to get a taste of it.


Glad you made it. Put that in your nest. 

Want to replace my roof and have a 40 foot tree removed. Roofing materials are close to 3 times the price of last year. And all the trees on my street are diseased and dying from power crew just hacking off 6" limbs without sealing the wound. Known cash cow now. Top dollar. $1700 is best for the tree. Not even the stump included. And just for giggles the city inspector is issue removal notices all over the place for it. 

Ride the wave till you can sit down is all we can do. LOL. 

Be happy we have things to be unhappy about. Humor good wishes.


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Glad you made it. Put that in your nest.
> 
> Want to replace my roof and have a 40 foot tree removed. Roofing materials are close to 3 times the price of last year. And all the trees on my street are diseased and dying from power crew just hacking off 6" limbs without sealing the wound. Known cash cow now. Top dollar. $1700 is best for the tree. Not even the stump included. And just for giggles the city inspector is issue removal notices all over the place for it.
> 
> ...


Yea, I know about the price of lumber. I've been redoing the decks on the riverhouse as slow as possible, just to spread out the money spending over a longer period of time. And the price of lumber doubled on me. Oh well.

Due to the pandemic I haven't worked my regular job in over a year. I've worked nights and weekends for 30 years, and not doing it for a year made me realize I was done with it. I told them I wasn't coming back full time when we reopened. My wife makes twice as much in retirement as I do burning the midnight oil. I figured we could tighten our belts a little, I could walk under the moonlight every night and stay out of the poor house.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> Yea, I know about the price of lumber. I've been redoing the decks on the riverhouse as slow as possible, just to spread out the money spending over a longer period of time. And the price of lumber doubled on me. Oh well.
> 
> Due to the pandemic I haven't worked my regular job in over a year. I've worked nights and weekends for 30 years, and not doing it for a year made me realize I was done with it. I told them I wasn't coming back full time when we reopened. My wife makes twice as much in retirement as I do burning the midnight oil. I figured we could tighten our belts a little, I could walk under the moonlight every night and stay out of the poor house.


We bay got greedy and corrupt. Then covid. I plied my handyman skills for enough to keep us ahead. Home ownership will be biting that egg soon enough. I can forget about it and the next owner will have 15 tears as well. LOl.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2021)

Happy happy happy


----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

happiness..the best solo you ever knew existed @2:40 check the guys face..man if that's not happiness..


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2021)

Gonna go ahead and drop a dark cloud on the happy thread.









How does ANYBODY have a job?


This is a serious question. While people are complaining about a living wage, which I fully understand, nobody is talking about the fact that the VAST majority of Americans are actually too stupid to have a job. They are. It's a fact. I'm convinced. Why, you ask? Well, I'm more than glad to...




exposingwot.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm pretty happy about the view from my back door changing. One guy working 3/4 of the day with a grapple. Another on a dozer for just a short while in the afternoon. They got 3-4 acres (of 20) cleared. Not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 4904096


what are they clearing for?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

I'm a bit drunk.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

Love me some Mekons


----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm a bit drunk.
> 
> View attachment 4904666


just cracked my first. i'll try my damndest to catch up. lol. 

what is the % on that? looks like its 10 or 11% from the pic


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

I think it is 10.7

An homage to the group of Cali wierdos that coined the term 4:20.

Seasonal. In tight supply in the urbs. Here in the sticks, I have prolly bought 8 four packs in the last two months.

Sometimes nothing is a real cool hand.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think it is 10.7
> 
> An homage to the group of Cali wierdos that coined the term 4:20.
> 
> ...


we went to the brewery when we wrere out in santa rosa a bunch of years ago. i'm not a big IPA guy but some of there stuff was really good.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we went to the brewery when we wrere out in santa rosa a bunch of years ago. i'm not a big IPA guy but some of there stuff was really good.


I was wrong. 11.7%


----------



## rkymtnman (May 19, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I was wrong. 11.7%


well damn, i just did a shot of everclear to try to catch up!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 20, 2021)

go go kid said:


> what are they clearing for?


So I can replant.


----------



## hanimmal (May 21, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (May 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> So I can replant.


what you got planned for it?


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

go go kid said:


> what you got planned for it?


Going back with the same. Longleaf pine. I'm going to cut out a couple three acres up by the house for garden and fruit trees. The block grant folks said there was no rush to get it planted. I could go at my own pace. So I may just do 4-5 acres a year. But. . . . . . .If the tax man was going to be a hard ass about it, I should have it in some sort of ag by five years after the hurricane to retain my ag exemption. But if they do I could put it in pasture for a few years.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 21, 2021)

Slainte!








Jennifer Weisselberg says the Trump Org CFO, her former father-in-law, will flip on Trump in New York investigations


Weisselberg said she was cooperating with prosecutors because "it's so horrifying that Donald Trump could be president again, knowing what I know."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2021)

hard to argue with this 








Trump’s GOP is a Party of Snowflakes and Beta Males


ERIC BARADAT/AFP via GettyThere’s a preacher down in Texas, a televangelist of sorts, named Mike Murdock. He has created a list of maxims he calls “Wisdom Keys”—and they just might help you understand how Donald Trump took over the Republican Party. One of the keys is this: “What you can...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

topcat said:


>


That video was playing when the wife came in. She just shook her head and walked back out.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

I had some help this morning. Sister, her grapple, Cousin Johnny and his wife worked with me down at the creek this morning. Got lots a little new trail cleared along the river. Mostly we were moving debris from the creek side of the road so the view was better.

And got the 4-5 trees cut and moved from across the road from the last month of high winds. I kind of liked it when it was walk in only, but Sister wanted to get it opened back up.


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> That video was playing when the wife came in. She just shook her head and walked back out.


Why?


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> Why?


The over the top redneckism.


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> The over the top redneckism.


But, but it's sarcasm.


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> But, but it's sarcasm.


That is what I said. Word for word.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 25, 2021)

Trump investigation: NYC prosecutor convenes grand jury, signaling charges could be coming


The convening of the grand jury indicates that Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance believes he has a case against Donald Trump or someone in his orbit.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 26, 2021)

"Mike Lindell was thrown out of the Republican Governors Association event yesterday. Have a wonderful Wednesday."


----------



## schuylaar (May 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "Mike Lindell was thrown out of the Republican Governors Association event yesterday. Have a wonderful Wednesday."


but, but isn't he part of Trump? how dare they cross Trump? wait until Trump hears about this.


----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but, but isn't he part of Trump? how dare they cross Trump? wait until Trump hears about this.


Trump understands the disposable part. If the fluffy guy has no more use, toss him out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "Mike Lindell was thrown out of the Republican Governors Association event yesterday. Have a wonderful Wednesday."


Is that the My Pillow guy? I finally got a new pillow. It’s pretty awesome. A Layla 5 layers of interchangeable foam and fluff. I bought one of those 30 pound heavy glass beaded blankets that keep you cool as well. Lol. It was so fucking heavy I could t even move it on the bed and one night it felt like the weight had broke my foot and ankle. Haha! Returned it and will try out the 15 pound one next or maybe just get some more bamboo sheets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that the My Pillow guy? I finally got a new pillow. It’s pretty awesome. A Layla 5 layers of interchangeable foam and fluff. I bought one of those 30 pound heavy glass beaded blankets that keep you cool as well. Lol. It was so fucking heavy I could t even move it on the bed and one night it felt like the weight had broke my foot and ankle. Haha! Returned it and will try out the 15 pound one next or maybe just get some more bamboo sheets.


Yep it's the my Pillow crazy.
I have trouble with sleep, especially in spring and summer as the days get longer. Last week I made my bedroom zero lux and blocked off the light from the windows, it helped. I also bought some melatonin and that helps too, so does getting my exercise in the day. I got a fitbit a couple of weeks ago and it tracks my sleep and is whipping my ass into shape too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)




----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4909685


Environmentally friendly.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep it's the my Pillow crazy.
> I have trouble with sleep, especially in spring and summer as the days get longer. Last week I made my bedroom zero lux and blocked off the light from the windows, it helped. I also bought some melatonin and that helps too, so does getting my exercise in the day. I got a fitbit a couple of weeks ago and it tracks my sleep and is whipping my ass into shape too!


Those are really great solutions! I also have a blackout window and got a really nice soft cooling mattress topper that has copper in it to help keep my body cool when sleeping. my biggest battle sleeping is keeping cool but I love to be covered with blankets. The heavy blanket was great but too heavy. My bed is so comfortable that the idea of another night at a rotten hotel with an uncomfortable mattress makes me never want to travel again. It’s a total crap shoot when you get a hotel. How how the fuck are you to know how the mattress is until you check in?


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . . . . . . . I bought one of those 30 pound heavy glass beaded blankets that keep you cool as well. Lol. It was so fucking heavy I could t even move it on the bed and one night it felt like the weight had broke my foot and ankle. Haha! .. . . . . . . .


As a hiker, I reject the concept. I cut things from my pack to save a few extra ounces.


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> As a hiker, I reject the concept. I cut things from my pack to save a few extra ounces.


I miss hiking and camping a lot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2021)

I know it’s supposed to be a happy thread but I miss @Jimdamick


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know it’s supposed to be a happy thread but I miss @Jimdamick


Did something happen to him?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Did something happen to him?


I don’t know but he hasn’t posted in a long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know but he hasn’t posted in a long time.


Last seen on May 11, I PM'd him yesterday, but I haven't heard back yet. He was reluctant to get the vaccine, so I was chatting with him awhile back about it on PM, even sent him a offer of free beer one of the breweries was promoting on May 1st.

It's spring and the weather is nice, so like me, he might be out in the fresh air more.


----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> As a hiker, I reject the concept. I cut things from my pack to save a few extra ounces.


I am trying to figure out how to make a sort-of teardrop trailer that weighs about 500 lb's. Car has limited towing capacity (actually not recomended) and these old bones are not keen no a layer of canvas along with laying on the ground.


----------



## topcat (May 26, 2021)

I PM'd him 10 days ago. No response. He spoke of drinking a lot, so I fear the worst.


CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know but he hasn’t posted in a long time.


----------



## Fogdog (May 26, 2021)

printer said:


> I am trying to figure out how to make a sort-of teardrop trailer that weighs about 500 lb's. Car has limited towing capacity (actually not recomended) and these old bones are not keen no a layer of canvas along with laying on the ground.


We own one of these and love it. 250 pounds by itself. Made for towing by a motorcycle. We tow it with a small SUV.






When we bought ours, it was a British Columbia company. Easy to set up and as you say, gets our old bones off the ground. We put our kid's tent and bags in the carry pod up front and our sleeping gear stows in the trailer. The tongue can be removed and some stands are attached so that it can be stored standing on-end in the garage during winter.

The manufacturer-made mattress is worth the extra cost and weight. The awning is not (terrible if the wind comes up).

edit: seems that they are still in BC, this company says they are the manufacturers:






Leesure Lite | SunLite Trailers Inc. | Osoyoos British Columbia


SunLite Trailers Inc. is a Trailer dealer in Kaleden, BC, featuring Horse, Stock, Cargo, Dump, Flatdeck, consign and more trailers from Exiss, sooner, big 10 cargo trailers, Maverick, Royal T, Mirage, and Sirius. We offer parts, service and financing and we are conveniently located near...




www.sunlitetrailers.com









Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





they list this dealer for Southern Ontario Ontario and Eastern Canada.




__





Old Vintage Cranks Inc.


URAL Ontario, Ural Canada, OVC Scooters, Royal Enfield Canada, Royal Enfield Ontario, An authorized URAL Motorcycle, Royal Enfield Motorcycle, CCM Motorcycle, Sym Scooters, Kymco Scooter, ATV and COZY Sidecar Dealer located in Action, Ontario, CANADA



www.oldvintagecranks.ca







Not my car (soft top in Oregon? no thank you)


----------



## printer (May 26, 2021)

No, won't be doing a popup. That is cute though. I am hoping to do something along this line.









Papa Bear | Rustic Trail Teardrop Campers


Papa Bear $16,941 Do you own a small SUV? Do you need a teardrop camper that is both affordable and light-weight? Our Papa Bear is one of our original designs and has stood the test of time! With 4′ high ceilings the Papa provides something different than any other teardrop…




www.rustictrailteardrops.com


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> No, won't be doing a popup. That is cute though. I am hoping to do something along this line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a teardrop too but at 900 pounds, it's too heavy to be towed by a car. I have a pickup for that. I like it a lot, especially when the weather is bad. The little pop up is just for summer.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397796617269309443


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> We have a teardrop too but at 900 pounds, it's too heavy to be towed by a car. I have a pickup for that. I like it a lot, especially when the weather is bad. The little pop up is just for summer.


I was building one last year but did not know where it will come in for weight. Got to the sides and estimated the rest, about 900 lbs. Car capacity is 910 lbs. Then add a couple of people, stuff, water, decided to start over and really trim down the weight. But doing that takes a lot more work. I bought a trailer then modified it, 10 lbs here, another 10 there, it all starts to add up. I would be fine if I did not have to bring along a generator and air conditioning but I can not take any hot weather.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> I was building one last year but did not know where it will come in for weight. Got to the sides and estimated the rest, about 900 lbs. Car capacity is 910 lbs. Then add a couple of people, stuff, water, decided to start over and really trim down the weight. But doing that takes a lot more work. I bought a trailer then modified it, 10 lbs here, another 10 there, it all starts to add up. I would be fine if I did not have to bring along a generator and air conditioning but I can not take any hot weather.


Looks good, Printer. some mad skills there. I admire your work and hope it comes together for you.

The little teardrops are too hot for summer camping but AC on a little teardrop seems to me to defeat the reason for having such a small and light trailer. I'd get real trailer if I needed AC. So I went with the mini-popup for warm weather and the teardrop for spring/fall camping. Both are low tech beds on wheels and taken together are not even close to the cost of larger trailers. 

These little trailers are great for road trips. When I set up a stationary camp, I bring a large canopy for a cover when the weather comes up. The whole idea for me is to have dry, comfortable sleeping quarters while still camping outside.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Looks good, Printer. some mad skills there. I admire your work and hope it comes together for you.
> 
> The little teardrops are too hot for summer camping but AC on a little teardrop seems to me to defeat the reason for having such a small and light trailer. I'd get real trailer if I needed AC. So I went with the mini-popup for warm weather and the teardrop for spring/fall camping. Both are low tech beds on wheels and taken together are not even close to the cost of larger trailers.
> 
> These little trailers are great for road trips. When I set up a stationary camp, I bring a large canopy for a cover when the weather comes up. The whole idea for me is to have dry, comfortable sleeping quarters while still camping outside.


I know the idea of taking AC along does not make too much sense but I have a four year old car with under 20k km and the only way for me to go to a larger trailer is to sell it and I will get half of what I paid for it and it is basically a one year driven car. Otherwise I like the car. The AC constraint is important, I can not be outside above 25 C (77 F) for any length of time. So on some days I will be out in the morning and the holed up until evening. It sucks but that is my life. I was hoping to use it as a mobile hotel room, or as a sleeper trucks have. The teardrop sized camper will get less attention in places than popping up a tent on wheels.

What I want to do is not that far from a popup in nature, made out of foam (more than the above) and covered with what is called a poor man's fiberglass. Glued on canvas which is then painted. I have some coil-over shocks that probably originated from a motorcycle. As just a regular teardrop which is just a bed on wheels I could do it easily. But with the thought of being trapped inside for a while during the day I am inclined to make a living space where I can sit around with a person or two. The walking around on a floor is an issue. Need to find the right balance between floor loading and floor thickness to weight. 

Also want to keep it lower to the ground to keep less sticking up over the car roof-line to lower drag. It did come with small rims and tires but they are only rated to 65 mph, I picked up the larger rims and tires in the picture, but they each come with a 20 lb weight penalty (two tires and a spare, 60 lbs) and I gain a couple inches in height. The added un-sprung weight means that the inside of the trailer will bounce around more. But the bearings spin slower, the tires not as inflated as the smaller ones. I could live with going 60 mph but I have been on some American highways where that would be frowned upon. 

So I need to give it some more thought. I may have to pare the size down to a minimum.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> I know the idea of taking AC along does not make too much sense but I have a four year old car with under 20k km and the only way for me to go to a larger trailer is to sell it and I will get half of what I paid for it and it is basically a one year driven car. Otherwise I like the car. The AC constraint is important, I can not be outside above 25 C (77 F) for any length of time. So on some days I will be out in the morning and the holed up until evening. It sucks but that is my life. I was hoping to use it as a mobile hotel room, or as a sleeper trucks have. The teardrop sized camper will get less attention in places than popping up a tent on wheels.
> 
> What I want to do is not that far from a popup in nature, made out of foam (more than the above) and covered with what is called a poor man's fiberglass. Glued on canvas which is then painted. I have some coil-over shocks that probably originated from a motorcycle. As just a regular teardrop which is just a bed on wheels I could do it easily. But with the thought of being trapped inside for a while during the day I am inclined to make a living space where I can sit around with a person or two. The walking around on a floor is an issue. Need to find the right balance between floor loading and floor thickness to weight.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a hell of a project. Beyond my skill set but that's not saying much. Have fun with it.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like a hell of a project. Beyond my skill set but that's not saying much. Have fun with it.


Used to make radio controlled planes, ended up working in an aerospace manufacturing plant. Got a little mechanical engineering mixed in with my trade. Did something stupid when I was younger, was making a kit car without the kit. Learned a lot, abandoned it when I lost my job and went back to school. It really is not that hard, just a lot of little tasks. Knowing which one fits best in a particular place it the trick though.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> The AC constraint is important, I can not be outside above 25 C (77 F) for any length of time.


i found a cheap slide in truck camper and haul it on a 5x10 trailer. 

but yes for sure on the A/C. and i'm not under your constraints. that little sucker will get hot AF in the sun and luckily the people that i bought it from installed a small window unit AC on the back wall. 

maybe i missed it but do you have a weight limit?


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2021)

Just for laughs.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> Just for laughs.


that's funny as hell. love it!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 27, 2021)

@topcat 

dude, i can't stop laughing at that. you made my week!


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i found a cheap slide in truck camper and haul it on a 5x10 trailer.
> 
> but yes for sure on the A/C. and i'm not under your constraints. that little sucker will get hot AF in the sun and luckily the people that i bought it from installed a small window unit AC on the back wall.
> 
> maybe i missed it but do you have a weight limit?


You will laugh, lower than I recalled.

"Kia Optima: Vehicle load limit - 410 kg (904 lbs.) Vehicle _capacity_ weight is the _maximum_ combined weight of occupants and cargo"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Used to make radio controlled planes,


I imagine ya made them from sticks and stuff, I fly FPV foamies, when I'm not flying FPV drones, don't care for LOS flying much. I need to get out more flying this year and I haven't had a plane out yet this season, I've got a wing that I need to do some LOS flying with before I set it up with FPV and a flight control computer.

Here is a thread that covers the modern RC hobby, specifically FPV planes and quads.
FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality. | Rollitup


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I imagine ya made them from sticks and stuff, I fly FPV foamies, when I'm not flying FPV drones, don't care for LOS flying much. I need to get out more flying this year and I haven't had a plane out yet this season, I've got a wing that I need to do some LOS flying with before I set it up with FPV and a flight control computer.
> View attachment 4910736
> Here is a thread that covers the modern RC hobby, specifically FPV planes and quads.
> FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality. | Rollitup


Did foamies myself. Shame my radio's are out of date and it is not legal to use them. It has been a long time. I did spend most of my time with gliders or electrics though. The VR stuff has interested me though. Got to build a simulator chair to sit in that will give you some body english back. Bookmarked the link.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Did foamies myself. Shame my radio's are out of date and it is not legal to use them. It has been a long time. I did spend most of my time with gliders or electrics though. The VR stuff has interested me though. Got to build a simulator chair to sit in that will give you some body english back. Bookmarked the link.


Everything has gotten way cheaper, a good radio costs around a hundred bucks these days and you can upgrade it from 2.4 GHZ with a module to run on 930 MHZ for really long range. You can FPV anything with an AIO camera and xmitter running 5.8ghz for $25 CDN, order direct from China, everything is cheap as dirt these days.


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> We own one of these and love it. 250 pounds by itself. Made for towing by a motorcycle. We tow it with a small SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 years ago I was riding a bike as my main form of transport. Really missed being able to put a boat in the water, so I designed a folding boat that pulled behind my bike. My buddy was taking welding class at the local jr college and he got his instructor to help him put it together. Basically it was two halves that folded like a suitcase. You could store all your fishing gear in the boat. We started with a V hull but had to cut that out and go flat. My buddy has two girls who were kids at the time. He would take the halves apart and put a kid in each one. As far as I know, he still have it. And I still have the V bottoms we cut out.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @topcat
> 
> dude, i can't stop laughing at that. you made my week!


when it fell out of his mouth- i can't stop laughing.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> when it fell out of his mouth- i can't stop laughing.


I had to play that back twice as I didn't catch it the first time.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

printer said:


> I had to play that back twice as I didn't catch it the first time.


i figured the accordian would come out of the podium and when it came out of his mouth; i was properly high and it hit me just the right way.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

A 2-year-old from California is the youngest American to become a member of Mensa


A Los Angeles toddler has become the youngest American member of Mensa, where membership is strictly limited to those who score at the highest levels in IQ tests.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

printer said:


> Did foamies myself. Shame my radio's are out of date and it is not legal to use them. It has been a long time. I did spend most of my time with gliders or electrics though. *The VR stuff has interested me though.* Got to build a simulator chair to sit in that will give you some body english back. Bookmarked the link.


i want to get VR but i don't know which starter pack. i was looking at this.






Amazon.com: Oculus Quest 2 — Advanced All-In-One Virtual Reality Headset — 64 GB: Video Games


Amazon.com: Oculus Quest 2 — Advanced All-In-One Virtual Reality Headset — 64 GB: Video Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i want to get VR but i don't know which starter pack. i was looking at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is first person view, not virtual reality, FPV hooks the goggles up to a TV camera (via a transmitter/receiver), VR hooks you up to a computer. One you use to deal with the reality of flying from inside the drone/plane, the other you play games in a simulated reality. The goggles used for each are different.

FPV is how you fly a drone to make videos like this, shot with a gopro camera and image stabilized, the flying is done with a different FPV camera using FPV goggles.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398278212560556039


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

Trump’s Inner Circle Is Reportedly Soiling Itself at the Likelihood of Criminal Charges, as It Should Be | Vanity Fair 

*TRUMP’S INNER CIRCLE IS REPORTEDLY SOILING ITSELF AT THE LIKELIHOOD OF CRIMINAL CHARGES, AS IT SHOULD BE*

s you‘ve no doubt heard by now, on Tuesday, _The Washington Post_ broke the news that the Manhattan district attorney has convened a grand jury to hear evidence against *Donald Trump.* According to legal experts, this is a major development in *Cyrus Vance Jr.*’s criminal investigation; as former assistant district attorney *Rebecca Roiphe* told the _Post,_ it’s unlikely that Vance’s office would have taken such a step without believing it can prove Trump, the Trump Organization, or a Trump Organization executive committed a crime. “The prosecutors are convinced they have a case,” Roiphe said. “That’s at least how I read it.” As former U.S. attorney *Preet Bharara* told CNN, “It’s significant…they must have come across some evidence as to somebody’s state of mind. That the misconduct they were investigating does not seem to be the product of negligence or recklessness or mistake but intentional criminality.” And as a result, people surrounding the ex-president are said to be more than a little freaked out, as they probably should be!

According to Politico Playbook, which spoke to members of “Trump world” after the news came out, “There’s definitely a cloud of nerves in the air.” One adviser told the outlet that while Trump is no stranger to legal issues, this situation feels different, in part because prosecutors are pressuring Trump Organization CFO *Allen Weisselberg,* who’s described himself as Trump’s “eyes and ears” at the company, to flip. “I think the Weisselberg involvement and the wild card of that makes the particular situation more real, because there’s no sort of fluff and made-up fictional circumstances around the guy,” an adviser told Politico. “The fact that they’re dealing with a numbers guy who just has plain details makes people more nervous. This is not a *Michael Cohen* situation.”

According to Politico legal affairs contributor *Josh Gerstein,* the grand jury “is expected to go beyond assembling records by hearing live testimony from various witnesses—which will give prosecutors an opportunity to present a narrative that could persuade jurors to return an indictment in the coming months. Coupled with [New York] Attorney General *Letitia James*’s recent decision to team up with Vance and Vance’s hiring of veteran mafia prosecutor *Mark Pomerantz,* the move to a new grand jury suggests a steady progression towards criminal charges against some person or company in the Trump orbit.”

Of course, despite the fact that Trump may very well be privately shitting himself over the news, his public response was a typical meltdown and rehashing of things he’s said in the past—namely, that all of this is a “witch hunt” and that he’s a saint beloved the world over. In a statement, he wrote, or more likely dictated to some poor scribe: “This is a continuation of the greatest Witch Hunt in American history. It began the day I came down the escalator in Trump Tower, and it’s never stopped…. This is purely political, and an affront to the almost 75 million voters who supported me in the Presidential Election, and it’s being driven by highly partisan Democrat prosecutors. New York City and State are suffering the highest crime rates in their history, and instead of going after murderers, drug dealers, human traffickers, and others, they come after Donald Trump. Interesting that today a poll came out indicating I’m far in the lead for the Republican Presidential Primary and the General Election in 2024.”

As for Trump’s actual political aspirations, he will undoubtedly tease another White House run until the very last second before making an actual announcement, though aides have claimed to Politico that “he’s missing being president terribly,” and supposedly gets angry when people question if he’s serious about running again. He’s also inserted himself in the 2022 midterm elections, despite the fact that his endorsements are actually the kiss of death. Per Politico:
...


----------



## printer (May 28, 2021)

Yeah Team Trump!

On another note, going through some pictures I cam across some (sorry for the quality, cheap camera back then) of a car I chalked out on the concrete and proceeded to start building. Lose of a job and going back to school put an end to that, many moons ago. Made a 1/5th scale model (wheels out of bondo) and designed around government regulations at the time.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump’s Inner Circle Is Reportedly Soiling Itself at the Likelihood of Criminal Charges, as It Should Be | Vanity Fair
> 
> *TRUMP’S INNER CIRCLE IS REPORTEDLY SOILING ITSELF AT THE LIKELIHOOD OF CRIMINAL CHARGES, AS IT SHOULD BE*
> 
> ...


so they're going to stick with the shit on the bottom of their shoe?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 29, 2021)

Trump appointees have been left furious after being asked to 'immediately' pay thousands of dollars in deferred payroll taxes, which they thought would be forgiven


Former members of Donald Trump's administration were assured that payroll levies would be forgiven - but are now being told to pay up within 30 days




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> so they're going to stick with the shit on the bottom of their shoe?


It's a practical matter, Trump is old, even a 10 year sentence in a state prison is life and Donald will get more than that. The feds might indict him for other crimes after NY state crack him and the Trump org and his cronies wide open. If Donald does appear in federal court on TV over the insurrection, it might be in a NY state prison jump suit.

It would be nice to indict and convict Trump for all his crimes and give him a couple of thousand years in federal prison, but it would be seen as piling on. Conditions in a NY state maximum security prison are pretty bad, apparently much worse than in a federal facility. That's were Donald will be doing his time, he has a large heavily armed terrorist following. Besides, the judge and jury in his case will be getting hundreds of death threats during the trial and after his conviction, before he is sentenced.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Trump appointees have been left furious after being asked to 'immediately' pay thousands of dollars in deferred payroll taxes, which they thought would be forgiven
> 
> 
> Former members of Donald Trump's administration were assured that payroll levies would be forgiven - but are now being told to pay up within 30 days
> ...


Yeah, they are whining about paying back $1500 on a few months of 100K + salaries for do nothing jobs.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 29, 2021)

Someone Unfurled A Huuuuge ‘Trump Won’ Banner At Yankee Stadium. It Didn’t Last Long.


Donald Trump supporters interrupted the New York Yankees-Toronto Blue Jays game with a pro-Trump sign.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Someone Unfurled A Huuuuge ‘Trump Won’ Banner At Yankee Stadium. It Didn’t Last Long.
> 
> 
> Donald Trump supporters interrupted the New York Yankees-Toronto Blue Jays game with a pro-Trump sign.
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, they are whining about paying back $1500 on a few months of 100K + salaries for do nothing jobs.


to those employees: when he told you what he was you should've believed him.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 29, 2021)

O.K. so this is a thread about happy things.
This is going to sound weird.
My wife is developing a dementia and it's breaking my heart.
But every day..every day.. she smiles at me and tells me how much she loves me. She is the happiest person I know or have ever known.
Nothing bothers her or if it does within a half an hour she has forgotten it and continues to smile. She will hug me and kiss me.
She can't use the stove. I won't let her. Burns pans. It's electric so when I'm not home I throw the breaker.
She locked herself out of the house one time. I have a keypad on the front door but she doesn't know how to use it. The code is her B'day.
I'm trying to retrain her with that.
I'm getting her some help so during the week someone can watch her.
I love her so much. She is my world.


----------



## topcat (May 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.K. so this is a thread about happy things.
> This is going to sound weird.
> My wife is developing a dementia and it's breaking my heart.
> But every day..every day.. she smiles at me and tells me how much she loves me. She is the happiest person I know or have ever known.
> ...


Peace on you, brother.


----------



## printer (May 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.K. so this is a thread about happy things.
> This is going to sound weird.
> My wife is developing a dementia and it's breaking my heart.
> But every day..every day.. she smiles at me and tells me how much she loves me. She is the happiest person I know or have ever known.
> ...


My dad had alzheimers and parkinsons. He would say there were three women taking care of him. Actually just one, my mother. She loved him till the day he died. It is very easy for me to say, you are a very special person.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398278212560556039


Fkinell boooomph black out


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (May 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.K. so this is a thread about happy things.
> This is going to sound weird.
> My wife is developing a dementia and it's breaking my heart.
> But every day..every day.. she smiles at me and tells me how much she loves me. She is the happiest person I know or have ever known.
> ...


Dude, you got some really good Karma coming your way. All the best going forward.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

The wife and I walked down at the riverhouse after supper, then I cleaned grass out of a tray of Pomelo sprouts. Sunset on the way home.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 30, 2021)

Thanks for all the nice responses. I was just hoping to bring this thread back on track.
I sometimes let my wife smoke. One or two hits only. More than that and I've got a basket case.
Since it impedes short term memory that's the last thing she needs.
Wild, emotional, roller-coaster.
Anyway I've thought of taking her to some open mike, throw a hit or two into her put her on stage.
She gets me laughing to the point of tears.
Funniest part she doesn't know what's so funny.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 30, 2021)

I saw song were being thrown in.
Thanks for The low Spark of High Heel Boys" JimDaMick.
I had that album. I played it for my wife. She never heard it before, or that she remembers. She's a folky.
Thought I'd add one.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, rabbits can be vicious, I had two as a kid that we had to keep separate, any time they got together they tried to kill each other.


Watership Down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Thanks for all the nice responses. I was just hoping to bring this thread back on track.
> I sometimes let my wife smoke. One or two hits only. More than that and I've got a basket case.
> Since it impedes short term memory that's the last thing she needs.
> Wild, emotional, roller-coaster.
> ...


I probably won't help, because you can't get access to it, but here it is for what it's worth, hope for the future perhaps.
Memory mechanisms in humans are much more complex than mice.

Good luck, sometimes there are no solutions. Your suffering is in proportion to your love for her.

Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.
Corinthians 13:4-8 

Drug Reverses Age-Related Mental Decline Within Days | UC San Francisco (ucsf.edu) 

*Drug Reverses Age-Related Mental Decline Within Days
Rapid Rejuvenation of Mental Faculties in Aged Mice Implicates Reversible Physiological ‘Blockage’ Behind Age-Related Cognitive Losses*


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Watership Down.


That guy's books were unique. Not many write from the animals' point of view. I was just thinking about the one with the dogs who escaped from the lab just the other day. Can't remember the name, but a scary good read.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good luck, sometimes there are no solutions


Listen to this.





Staph and Gamma


Two stories of surprisingly simple scientific discoveries one that seems straight out of sci-fi, and the other, directly from the past.




www.wnycstudios.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 30, 2021)

An anonymous donor is paying the college tuition of Black athletes who get straight As at a Georgia high school








An anonymous donor is paying the college tuition of Black athletes who get straight As at a Georgia high school | CNN


Black athletes at a high school in Georgia received the gift of a lifetime when an anonymous donor offered to pay their college tuition if they made straight As.




www.cnn.com


----------



## TacoMac (May 30, 2021)

Kind of not a happy thread anymore with @Jimdamick missing in action.


----------



## Obepawn (May 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Kind of not a happy thread anymore with @Jimdamick missing in action.


You know if he's ok?


----------



## TacoMac (May 30, 2021)

Nope. Nobody's heard from him for quite a while.


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I was a caddie at club in Westchester, New York, specifically, and the group would send me off to the local deli and buy them beer
> They tipped me well, I must admit
> They still sucked


Dude,

Where you been? People are missing you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 31, 2021)

Encore, for a laugh. Cecily Strong is far too good looking to portray Marje Greene manure without a mule mask.


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> Encore, for a laugh. Cecily Strong is far too good looking to portray Marje Greene manure without a mule mask.


She's so good at playing that role that it effects how I view her doing other skits.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

Matt Gaetz Deletes Lee Harvey Oswald Tweet After Top Conservatives Tricked (newsweek.com) 

*Matt Gaetz Deletes Lee Harvey Oswald Tweet After Top Conservatives Tricked*

Matt Gaetz has deleted a picture of Lee Harvey Oswald after he and several other conservative figures were tricked into retweeting a picture of President John F. Kennedy's assassin on Memorial Day.

Journalist Ken Klippenstein trolled prominent Republicans, including Florida Congressman Rep. Gaetz, American Conservative Union Chairman Matt Schlapp and conservative commentator Dinesh D'Souza into sharing the picture of the infamous killer.

Klippenstein tweeted at the conservative figures and pretended Oswald, who was pictured wearing his army uniform, was a family member.

He asked Rep. Gaetz: "Congressman, my grandpa's a big fan of yours and is a veteran, he would be thrilled if you could RT this photo of him for Memorial Day. Here he is as a young Private First Class."

"Happy Memorial Day."

Rep. Gaetz retweeted the photo and Klippenstein's comments along with a flag emoji while Schlapp said: "Wow @kenklippenstein it's my honor to retweet the photo of a veteran on a day we remember his fallen friends. God bless your grandfather."

D'Souza also retweeted the photo along with Klippenstein's comments.

Rep. Gaetz along with D'Souza and Schlapp all deleted the photo after it came to their attention who the photo was of.


While many Twitter users ridiculed the Republicans for falling for Klippenstein's prank, controversial conservative commentator Candace Owens hit out at the journalist and alleged the Oswald picture in question was photoshopped.

In response to Klippenstein, Owens said: "It is not 'political correctness' to have a soul and a modicum of decency.

"Reminder: These men died—the majority of them on foreign soil—so that you could be free. You do not photoshop murderers into their uniforms so that you can have a laugh."

Klippenstein later appeared to taunt Owens by retweeting a comment by Travis Akers where he claimed she did not know about Oswald's time in the U.S. military.

It read: "[email protected] thinks @kenklippenstein photoshopped the face of Lee Harvey Oswald onto a man in uniform, not knowing Oswald was actually a veteran and that the picture was him in uniform.

"But then again, she did drop out of college."

Klippenstein commented alongside the retweet: "Candace has treated me very badly!"

The photo of Oswald in military uniform that was shared by the Republican figures was not photoshopped and is the same one that was found in his wallet on the day he was arrested in connection with the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.

Oswald served in the army and was ultimately given an "undesirable discharge" from the Marine Corps Reserve in September 1960.

He would later become one of the most infamous and well-known figures in American history when he shot and killed President Kennedy in Dallas, Texas, on November 22, 1963.

Oswald himself was assassinated two days later on live television by nightclub owner Jack Ruby.

_Newsweek_ has reached out to Rep. Gaetz, Schlapp, D'Souza, Owens and Klippenstein for comment.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2021)

Everytime I see the 'RT' in these tweets makes me think that it is not by accident.



> https://www.socialmediatoday.com/content/top-twitter-abbreviations-you-need-know


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2021)

Delusional Former President Is Telling People He Will Be ‘Reinstated’ as President by August, New York Times Journalist Reports


Former President HooHoo Von SlumLord is still smoking the MAGA dope and truly believes that he will become sitting president by August, according to a tweet Tuesday from New York Times reporter Maggie Haberman.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jun 1, 2021)

*Boat explodes in viral video after boaters allegedly harassed vessel flying pride flags*
A boat carrying a group of people who were reportedly harassing a family for having LGBTQ+ pride flags spontaneously blew up over the weekend in Washington state, BuzzFeed News reported.

Video of the incident, which took place on Moses Lake, went viral on TikTok and Twitter after users shared it to the social media platforms.

"These people harassed my family because we were flying gay pride flags," the user wrote. "Then, their boat literally blew up!" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399438626665074688
The TikTok video shows the group approaching the family's boat, with various people on board holding up their middle fingers. Their boat is then seen billowing smoke, with large flames shooting up as the passengers swim in the water with life vests on.

According to BuzzFeed, the occupants of the burned boat swam to the boat they had been harassing for safety.








Boat explodes in viral video after boaters allegedly harassed vessel flying pride flags


A boat carrying a group of people who were reportedly harassing a family for having LGBTQ+ pride flags spontaneously blew up over the weekend in Washington state, BuzzFeed News reported.Video …




thehill.com


----------



## JoyBug (Jun 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Boat explodes in viral video after boaters allegedly harassed vessel flying pride flags*
> A boat carrying a group of people who were reportedly harassing a family for having LGBTQ+ pride flags spontaneously blew up over the weekend in Washington state, BuzzFeed News reported.
> 
> Video of the incident, which took place on Moses Lake, went viral on TikTok and Twitter after users shared it to the social media platforms.
> ...


Gotta LOVE Karma!!!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Boat explodes in viral video after boaters allegedly harassed vessel flying pride flags*
> A boat carrying a group of people who were reportedly harassing a family for having LGBTQ+ pride flags spontaneously blew up over the weekend in Washington state, BuzzFeed News reported.
> 
> Video of the incident, which took place on Moses Lake, went viral on TikTok and Twitter after users shared it to the social media platforms.
> ...



Who's the flamer now eh!!???


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 1, 2021)

#PedoPencilDick


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Boat explodes in viral video after boaters allegedly harassed vessel flying pride flags*
> A boat carrying a group of people who were reportedly harassing a family for having LGBTQ+ pride flags spontaneously blew up over the weekend in Washington state, BuzzFeed News reported.
> 
> Video of the incident, which took place on Moses Lake, went viral on TikTok and Twitter after users shared it to the social media platforms.
> ...


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

On more boat sinkings. Glad they got all the people off. Not too happy it going down and polluting the waters but until they have a change in government I see it as a win. 

*Iran's largest warship catches fire, sinks*
The Associated Press reported that the semiofficial Fars and Tasnim news agencies in Iran reported that the ship sank near the port of Jask, located about 790 miles southeast of Tehran, despite attempts by firefighters to save the vessel. 

While the warship Kharg, named after the island that serves as Iran’s main oil terminal, did not escape the flames, Reuters reported that emergency responders were able to safely rescue the ship’s crew. 

The cause of the fire is unknown, though state media reported that it began around 2:25 a.m. in the Persian Gulf’s Strait of Hormuz, where it was conducting a training mission. 








Iran’s largest warship catches fire, sinks


The Iranian navy’s largest warship erupted in flames on Wednesday before sinking in the Gulf of Oman, according to state media reports. The Associated Press reported that the semiofficial Fars…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Jun 2, 2021)

printer said:


> . . . . . . .The cause of the fire is unknown, though state media reported that it began around 2:25 a.m. in the Persian Gulf’s Strait of Hormuz, where it was conducting a training mission. . . . . .


The only time I heard, "this is not a drill, this is not a drill. General Quarters. General Quarters. All hands man your battle stations. . . ." was in the Strait of Hormuz. In what the world calls the Gulf War, and what we call the Iran Iraq War.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> The only time I heard, "this is not a drill, this is not a drill. General Quarters. General Quarters. All hands man your battle stations. . . ." was in the Strait of Hormuz. In what the world calls the Gulf War, and what we call the Iran Iraq War.


*Massive fire breaks out at oil refinery near Iran’s capital*
A massive fire broke out Wednesday night at the oil refinery serving Iran’s capital, sending thick plumes of black smoke over Tehran. It wasn’t immediately clear if there were injuries.

The fire struck the state-owned Tondgooyan Petrochemical Co. to the south of Tehran, said Mansour Darajati, the director-general of the capital’s crisis management team.

Firefighters believe it struck a pipeline for liquefied petroleum gas at the facility, Darajati told Iranian state television. He did not elaborate.

Associated Press journalists in central Tehran, some 20 kilometers (12.5 miles) away, could see the black smoke rise in the distance. Another AP journalist saw flames shooting into the sky from the site.








Massive fire breaks out at oil refinery near Iran's capital


TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — A massive fire broke out Wednesday night at the oil refinery serving Iran's capital, sending thick plumes of black smoke over Tehran. It wasn't immediately clear if there were injuries.




apnews.com





Coincidence?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 2, 2021)

Devos gets roasted tomorrow …. 


A federal judge on Wednesday ruled that former Education Secretary Betsy DeVos will have to testify in a class action lawsuit over her handling of the Education Department's student debt loan forgiveness program. 

Judge William Alsup said "exceptional circumstances" warrant issuing DeVos a subpoena, a move that goes against both Devos' and the Biden administration's requests to excuse her from providing testimony.

The controversy dates back to 2018, when the Department of Education unexpectedly stopped making decisions on "student-loan borrower-defense applications," in which students could petition the department to have their debt federally relieved if they believed their colleges had misled them.

After an 18-month halt on the program, the Trump administration began rejecting a disproportionately high number of applications issuing scant explanations as to why, instead citing that the Department needed to mull over its policy on the issue. At the time, Devos claimed that making decisions on these applications was "time-consuming and complex." 

DeVos will be pressed in her hearing on the department's inadequate record-keeping of loan forgiveness claims, as well as whether the Trump administration lied about its rationale for the vast number of rejections it issued. 

"If the judicial process runs to presidents, it runs to Cabinet secretaries — especially former ones," Alsup wrote in his decision, adducing the subpoena of former President Richard Nixon over the Watergate tapes following Nixon's departure from office. "Extraordinary circumstances warrant the deposition of Secretary DeVos for three hours, excluding breaks."


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 2, 2021)

Keep dreaming.

Nothing will happen. It's all smoke and mirrors. Why do you think Biden refuses to do anything about student debt? Why do you think Biden does nothing about the 15 dollar minimum wage? Why do you think Biden does nothing about Trump and his criminal activities?

They're all in on it together. We're just as bad for believing Biden as the republicans are for believing Trump.


----------



## JoyBug (Jun 2, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Devos gets roasted tomorrow ….
> 
> 
> A federal judge on Wednesday ruled that former Education Secretary Betsy DeVos will have to testify in a class action lawsuit over her handling of the Education Department's student debt loan forgiveness program.
> ...


Of all of the lousy people trump appointed to cabinet positions while he was in office this crazy bitch DeVos was the WORST of all. I despise her.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 2, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Keep dreaming.
> 
> Nothing will happen. It's all smoke and mirrors.


I know at least one cop that is now in prison that thought the same thing.



TacoMac said:


> Why do you think Biden refuses to do anything about student debt?


2022



TacoMac said:


> Why do you think Biden does nothing about the 15 dollar minimum wage?


You mean Biden raising it to that for all federal jobs with an executive order didn't happen?


> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/2021/04/27/executive-order-on-increasing-the-minimum-wage-for-federal-contractors/





TacoMac said:


> Why do you think Biden does nothing about Trump and his criminal activities?


Because Biden specifically said he is going to stay out of the DOJ, unlike Trump.



TacoMac said:


> They're all in on it together. We're just as bad for believing Biden as the republicans are for believing Trump.


And yet you pretend like it is inconceivable that the Georgian Democrats would not have purged voting rolls to screw their party into losing for the next few decades to the Republicans.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Delusional Former President Is Telling People He Will Be ‘Reinstated’ as President by August, New York Times Journalist Reports
> 
> 
> Former President HooHoo Von SlumLord is still smoking the MAGA dope and truly believes that he will become sitting president by August, according to a tweet Tuesday from New York Times reporter Maggie Haberman.
> ...


they've been talking about August- something about that month not sure what it is.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they've been talking about August- something about that month not sure what it is.


i don't know either. when the "massive fraud" is found in the umpteenth GA vote audit maybe? they had to pause the counting because of a school prom (i think). 

a twitter post i saw said tRump is mistaking the word reinstated for indicted. lamo


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't know either. when the "massive fraud" is found in the umpteenth GA vote audit maybe? they had to pause the counting because of a school prom (i think).
> 
> a twitter post i saw said tRump is mistaking the word reinstated for indicted. lamo


i think he's trying to raise some money but i'm not sure how; he closed his blog down.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i think he's trying to raise some money but i'm not sure how; he closed his blog down.


but all of his crew says that he doesn't mind the social media ban. lol. he is a massive drama queen/narcissist. he misses that more than he'd miss all of his family dying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2021)

People are saying Bibi will be back in power in August.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2021)

Bibi is starting a blog.


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they've been talking about August- something about that month not sure what it is.


MY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Bibi is starting a blog.


Bibi is marrying a Slovenian trannie. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Bibi is marrying a Slovenian trannie. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


Slovenian has become the new mail order bride capital I heard.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 2, 2021)

printer said:


> *Massive fire breaks out at oil refinery near Iran’s capital*
> A massive fire broke out Wednesday night at the oil refinery serving Iran’s capital, sending thick plumes of black smoke over Tehran. It wasn’t immediately clear if there were injuries.
> 
> The fire struck the state-owned Tondgooyan Petrochemical Co. to the south of Tehran, said Mansour Darajati, the director-general of the capital’s crisis management team.
> ...


Oh Israel


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2021)

I should have known.










MyPillow Guy Says He ‘Probably’ Inspired Trump’s Idea of an August Restoration


“If Trump is saying August, that is probably because he heard me say it,” Lindell told The Daily Beast.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## printer (Jun 2, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Oh Israel


Netanyahu going out with a bang?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> People are saying Bibi will be back in power in August.


They have to get him out first.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> They have to get him out first.


Just enjoying the shit show, one of the guys replacing Bibi is even farther right, I don't see it ending well either way.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> one of the guys replacing Bibi is even farther right, I don't see it ending well either way.


True.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't know either. when the "massive fraud" is found in the umpteenth GA vote audit maybe? they had to pause the counting because of a school prom (i think).
> 
> a twitter post i saw said tRump is mistaking the word reinstated for indicted. lamo


yeah that was Arizona and they had to store ballots next to where they bar-b-que. i swear to God on my children; that's how fvcking *maniaca*l they are.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 3, 2021)

I love that they'll have to spend tens of millions to replace machines violated by non-professionals


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I love that they'll have to spend tens of millions to replace machines violated by non-professionals


Yep. It's going to be pretty tough explaining to the Arizona tax payer the millions upon millions of dollars they spent on this complete debacle.


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Netanyahu going out with a bang?


Individual 1 going out with a bing.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Yep. It's going to be pretty tough explaining to the Arizona tax payer the millions upon millions of dollars they spent on this complete debacle.


It's going to be tough explaining where the money is coming from but the people behind this sham claim it's mostly coming from unnamed private sources. One wealthy donor could easily cover the costs, assuming Cyber Ninjas ever finishes the work. Seems as if they are taking their sweet time. lulz. Another dupe is getting soaked. People who inherit wealth are often incapable of managing it well. 

_








Arizona audit funding cloaked in secrecy


Three weeks into the Arizona Senate's unorthodox audit of the 2020 presidential election results, one potential winner seems to be emerging, regardless of any count: Cyber Ninjas, the Florida-based consulting firm being paid to lead the analysis of the votes in populous Maricopa County.




www.cnn.com





The GOP-controlled Arizona Senate allocated $150,000 to the audit, one third paid up front. But that money was expected to cover just a fraction of the work. Now, as state officials project that the audit will continue into the summer, with just 500,000 of the 2.1 million ballots hand-counted to date, the costs keep climbing.


Bennett, the state spokesman for the audit and a GOP politician who served as Arizona's secretary of state from 2009 to 2015, said that the release of the total cost "is really not the Senate's responsibility." He said it's up to Cyber Ninjas whether to disclose how much in funds it's receiving and from where. So far, Cyber Ninjas has not done so, nor responded to CNN requests for that information. Bennett did say, "we're working on it."

"They are receiving money from opaque sources, and they are not disclosing that money," David Becker, a former voting-rights attorney at the U.S. Department of Justice and executive director of the nonpartisan Center for Election Innovation & Research, said of the Senate. "They can say it isn't coming to the Arizona Senate, but they're facilitating it; this would never have happened but for the Arizona Senate." Becker said it should be concerning that the Senate "handed ballots over to an inexperienced out-of-state firm and then said, 'fundraise off this, get as much money as you can.'"_


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> Bing.


BING!


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

*Man charged after confrontation over drone with sex toy at campaign event*
New Mexico police arrested and charged a man over a confrontation involving a drone equipped with a sex toy at a campaign event, multiple outlets reported on Thursday. 

According to the Bernalillo County Sheriff Office’s report, Bernalillo County Sheriff Manuel Gonzales III was speaking at his mayoral campaign event when a drone with a sex toy attached began hovering over him. 

The owner of the drone, Kaelan Ashby Dreyer, 20, tried to grab the device but turned his attention to Gonzales, at which point he took a swing at the sheriff and started to yell statements at him, including “he’s a tyrant.” 

After Gonzalez was struck, Dreyer was at some pinned to the ground and detained. Police then took the suspect into custody, according to the report. 

Dreyer was charged with petty misdemeanor battery and misdemeanor resisting, evading or obstructing an officer.

He said he never intended to hit Gonzales but was upset over a question Gonzales was answering. According to the police report, “he did ball his fist and was just going to swing them through the air and leave the premises."








Man charged after confrontation over drone with sex toy at campaign event


New Mexico police arrested and charged a man over a confrontation involving a drone equipped with a sex toy at a campaign event, multiple outlets reported on Thursday. Accordi…




thehill.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 3, 2021)

Cali peeps, here's your chance!!!








Get paid to smoke weed? California company seeks intern to test cannabis, edibles for 3 months


The L.A.-based marijuana delivery platform Emjay will play someone $15 an hour for three months to review the more than 600 products it offers.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 3, 2021)

LOL








Postmaster General Louis DeJoy is under FBI investigation


Postmaster General Louis DeJoy is under FBI investigation




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> Bing.


It's been nice. Unless you search the idiot "news" stations, all we hear from Trump nowadays are two year or older mashups from earlier dumbass speeches. I hope he never gains access to social media platforms again.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 3, 2021)

Place your bets ….. meth , fentanyl, heroin , lead paint chips ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 3, 2021)

pathetic.








Donald Trump Jr. Joins Cameo, Selling Video Messages for $500 Each


He told Tucker Carlson on Wednesday that the recent criminal investigation into his family's business dealings has racked up "tens of millions of dollars" worth of legal bills




www.yahoo.com


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Cali peeps, here's your chance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck. And the border is still closed.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Place your bets ….. meth , fentanyl, heroin , lead paint chips ?
> 
> View attachment 4915554


Snorting Ajax.


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Snorting Ajax.


What a rush, huh?


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> What a rush, huh?


Darn, I did not knew they did that.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 3, 2021)

“ Hey , lets get caught doing some racist shit on *camera *!!! “ 

*screams and giggles


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

happiness.






i teared up when it was finished because the happiness so great i didn't want it to end.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2021)

no more of that fancy Egyptian cotton. back to the cheap stuff.









Mike Lindell's lawyers said Dominion and Smartmatic's 'conspiracy' against him is set to cost the MyPillow CEO more than $2 billion


According to a new lawsuit, Dominion and Smartmatic have damaged Mike Lindell's finances and reputation and are trying to "stifle" public debate.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> “ Hey , lets get caught doing some racist shit on *camera *!!! “
> 
> *screams and giggles
> 
> View attachment 4915902


if you look closely they didn't stretch their eyes they were pointing to them- still racist imo.

when they think of America it's cowboy hats and guns..someone from UK told me that; we were talking about accents.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> no more of that fancy Egyptian cotton. back to the cheap stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his stuff was nowhere near Egyptian cotton.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> his stuff was nowhere near Egyptian cotton.


he wouldn't lie would he???? lol oh wait...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 4, 2021)

Trump's blog page shuts down a month after launch


Former U.S. President Donald Trump's blog page, launched last month in the wake of major social media platforms banning him, has been removed from his website. Trump aide Jason Miller on Wednesday said that the page, which had been called "From the Desk of Donald J. Trump," would not be...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he wouldn't lie would he???? lol oh wait...


i like it when Rudy has a photo op with some dictator and they're both holding the same piece of paper with a shocked look. evidence you know


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Trump's blog page shuts down a month after launch
> 
> 
> Former U.S. President Donald Trump's blog page, launched last month in the wake of major social media platforms banning him, has been removed from his website. Trump aide Jason Miller on Wednesday said that the page, which had been called "From the Desk of Donald J. Trump," would not be...
> ...


it was reported this morning he had the readership of The Tennesseean newspaper so it was shut down.

but in other INSURRECTION news someone texted me a link to recruit me signal.org/install + a few others it was a group message..the number it came from was our Area Code + 567-9718, encouraging me to go to this site.

they're out their putting up stickers new. they're being taken down as quickly as being put up but this is not over....................................


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> his stuff was nowhere near Egyptian cotton.


it was methamphetamine cotton


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he wouldn't lie would he???? lol oh wait...


It is not a lie if you believe it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> It is not a lie if you believe it.


that's the scary part- but does he really believe the con?..c'mon he knows what he's doing..he's getting his 15 minutes good or bad. no such thing as bad press?

it's all good as long as someone is talking about you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> it was methamphetamine cotton


did you check the baby stoat above? it'll make you feel human again.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that's the scary part- but does he really believe the con?..c'mon he knows what he's doing..he's getting his 15 minutes good or bad. no such thing as bad press?
> 
> it's all good as long as someone is talking about you.


A lot of them do believe because otherwise you have to question aspects that your life is built upon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> A lot of them do believe because otherwise you have to question aspects that your life is built upon.


yeah he does dope and found God like every other freakshow that says same out there. he hasn't learned what the Bible is teaching you because if he did he wouldn't be a conman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> It is not a lie if you believe it.


You can lie to yourself as well as others and we see examples of it with Trumpers and born yesterday pseudo Christians all the time. Trump lies and repeats it until he probably believes it, swallowing yer own shit can poison you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

*Bill Maher's False Flag Supply | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

*New Rule: The College Scam | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## HGCC (Jun 5, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i want to get VR but i don't know which starter pack. i was looking at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that for my kid for Xmas, its pretty damn cool and fun. The 360/vr type travel videos are awesome. Would recommend.

For happy stuff, took the family to go watch an outdoor movie at some sorta ranch/wilderness area near me. Made me pretty grateful to be able to do that, it was picturesque in a way I wasn't really able to imagine growing up. I was really lucky as a kid and had wacky hippie parents that took me lots of cool places, but still grew up in the shitty midwest and that had a bigger impact, so I am interested in seeing how it goes when cool stuff isn't far away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

Drinking Too Much Is an American Problem - The Atlantic 

*America Has a Drinking Problem*
*A little alcohol can boost creativity and strengthen social ties. But there’s nothing moderate, or convivial, about the way many Americans drink today.*

Few things are more American than drinking heavily. But worrying about how heavily other Americans are drinking is one of them.

The Mayflower landed at Plymouth Rock because, the crew feared, the Pilgrims were going through the beer too quickly. The ship had been headed for the mouth of the Hudson River, until its sailors (who, like most Europeans of that time, preferred beer to water) panicked at the possibility of running out before they got home, and threatened mutiny. And so the Pilgrims were kicked ashore, short of their intended destination and beerless. William Bradford complained bitterly about the latter in his diary that winter, which is really saying something when you consider what trouble the group was in. (Barely half would survive until spring.) Before long, they were not only making their own beer but also importing wine and liquor. Still, within a couple of generations, Puritans like Cotton Mather were warning that a “flood of RUM” could “overwhelm all good Order among us.”

George Washington first won elected office, in 1758, by getting voters soused. (He is said to have given them 144 gallons of alcohol, enough to win him 307 votes and a seat in Virginia’s House of Burgesses.) During the Revolutionary War, he used the same tactic to keep troops happy, and he later became one of the country’s leading whiskey distillers. But he nonetheless took to moralizing when it came to other people’s drinking, which in 1789 he called “the ruin of half the workmen in this Country.”

Hypocritical though he was, Washington had a point. The new country was on a bender, and its drinking would only increase in the years that followed. By 1830, the average American adult was consuming about three times the amount we drink today. An obsession with alcohol’s harms understandably followed, starting the country on the long road to Prohibition.

What’s distinctly American about this story is not alcohol’s prominent place in our history (that’s true of many societies), but the zeal with which we’ve swung between extremes. Americans tend to drink in more dysfunctional ways than people in other societies, only to become judgmental about nearly any drinking at all. Again and again, an era of overindulgence begets an era of renunciation: Binge, abstain. Binge, abstain.

Right now we are lurching into another of our periodic crises over drinking, and both tendencies are on display at once. Since the turn of the millennium, alcohol consumption has risen steadily, in a reversal of its long decline throughout the 1980s and ’90s. Before the pandemic, some aspects of this shift seemed sort of fun, as long as you didn’t think about them too hard. In the 20th century, you might have been able to buy wine at the supermarket, but you couldn’t drink it in the supermarket. Now some grocery stores have wine bars, beer on tap, signs inviting you to “shop ’n’ sip,” and carts with cup holders.

Actual bars have decreased in number, but drinking is acceptable in all sorts of other places it didn’t used to be: Salons and boutiques dole out cheap cava in plastic cups. Movie theaters serve alcohol, Starbucks serves alcohol, _zoos_ serve alcohol. Moms carry coffee mugs that say things like this might be wine, though for discreet day-drinking, the better move may be one of the new hard seltzers, a watered-down malt liquor dressed up—for precisely this purpose—as a natural soda.

Even before COVID-19 arrived on our shores, the consequences of all this were catching up with us. From 1999 to 2017, the number of alcohol-related deaths in the U.S. doubled, to more than 70,000 a year—making alcohol one of the leading drivers of the decline in American life expectancy. These numbers are likely to get worse: During the pandemic, frequency of drinking rose, as did sales of hard liquor. By this February, nearly a quarter of Americans said they’d drunk more over the past year as a means of coping with stress.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drinking Too Much Is an American Problem - The Atlantic
> 
> *America Has a Drinking Problem*
> *A little alcohol can boost creativity and strengthen social ties. But there’s nothing moderate, or convivial, about the way many Americans drink today.*
> ...


After reading that, I think I'll have a drink.


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2021)

Boomers I tell ya', Boomers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> After reading that, I think I'll have a drink.


Just don't drink alone!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> After reading that, I think I'll have a drink.


Prost! got some hefeweizens going down right now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just don't drink alone!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 5, 2021)

Blast from the past
used to say, "It's time for a song."






We drink more. Our beer, gin and whisky (no e) is fantastic. 






Canadians drink more alcohol than the global average, says report - Macleans.ca


A new report from the World Health Organization looks at per capita alcohol consumption in close to 200 countries. Here's how Canada ranks.




www.macleans.ca


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drinking Too Much Is an American Problem - The Atlantic
> 
> *America Has a Drinking Problem*
> *A little alcohol can boost creativity and strengthen social ties. But there’s nothing moderate, or convivial, about the way many Americans drink today.*
> ...


drinking is pretty gross for the most part; 420 is so much better; considering where i live i don't mind the an IPA once in awhile. it's pure sugar to the body and makes you look like shit it's so drying.

the big issue here they like to tell you is opioid bit it's really alcoholics 7-11 starts selling at 8:30AM

all the drinkers out here are Trumpers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

Beer and cider were the common drink before tea and coffee became popular. The introduction of spirits lead to social dishevel.

Here is a print from the British moralist painter Hogarth comparing happy productive beer street with debauchery of Gin lane.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Beer and cider were the common drink before tea and coffee became popular.


fermented beverages were safer to drink at the time. 

if the egyptians were drinking alcohol in 3000 bc, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Prost! got some hefeweizens going down right now.


ERDINGER Dunkel is a delicious one too - from Germany.

Some wheat beers cause nasal congestion, as do IPAs for some reason.

Dark and delicious is a charcoal porter from Waterloo.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 5, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> drinking is pretty gross for the most part; 420 is so much better; considering where i live i don't mind the an IPA once in awhile. it's pure sugar to the body and makes you look like shit it's so drying.
> 
> the big issue here they like to tell you is opioid bit it's really alcoholics 7-11 starts selling at 8:30AM
> 
> all the drinkers out here are Trumpers.


Agreed. 420 is the best way to fly. A decent IPA with great citrus flavour is rare. Hopsy beer has too much estrogen in it for me and leads to a tear in your beer. No sad beer here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Blast from the pastView attachment 4917103
> used to say, "It's time for a song."
> 
> 
> ...






 fav. 

bon scott. brian johnson is a great 1B though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 5, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> ERDINGER Dunkel is a delicious one too - from Germany.
> 
> Some wheat beers cause nasal congestion, as do IPAs for some reason.
> 
> Dark and delicious is a charcoal porter from Waterloo.


we stayed in Erding when we went to Oktoberfest many years ago. took the train in.

franzikaner is my top 2 along with weihenstephan.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Dude,
> 
> Where you been? People are missing you.


I've been in Danbury hospital and.now a recovery facility in my hometown surviving covid-19


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I've been in Danbury hospital and.now a recovery facility in my hometown surviving covid-19


Fucker almost killed me


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 5, 2021)

Glad you're in recovery. Hope recovery goes well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Kind of not a happy thread anymore with @Jimdamick missing in action.


I'm back 
Covid-19 almost killed me and did seriously fuck me up but I survived
I'm in a rehab facility now because of muscle loss and because of general weekness I can't walk without assistance
They tell me 3 weeks and I can go home
Añyway, I seem to have been missed and there was concern for my well-being
Thanks very much, it's greatly appreciated
I love you guys 
James


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2021)

See, start talking about booze and ACDC and see who pops up? Glad you made it through, we were starting to feel something was wrong with the Force (is it capital F or small f?)


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm back
> Covid-19 almost killed me and did seriously fuck me up but I survived
> I'm in a rehab facility now because of muscle loss and because of general weekness I can't walk without assistance
> They tell me 3 weeks and I can go home
> ...


Had us worried, old man. Glad you're OK.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm back
> Covid-19 almost killed me and did seriously fuck me up but I survived
> I'm in a rehab facility now because of muscle loss and because of general weekness I can't walk without assistance
> They tell me 3 weeks and I can go home
> ...


Glad you made it, good luck getting back on your feet man.

Was it the bleach injections or light being put inside you that saved you?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> fermented beverages were safer to drink at the time.
> 
> if the egyptians were drinking alcohol in 3000 bc, it's good enough for me.


they also smoked weed which was embraced more than light alcohol which was a beverage everyone drank.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Glad you made it, good luck getting back on your feet man.
> 
> Was it the bleach injections or light being put inside you that saved you?


you mean UV shoved up his ass?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you mean UV shoved up his ass?


Isn't that the treatment for Covid? I swear I heard it somewhere.




For real though @Jimdamick grats on making to the other side, it is scary.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4917410


meh. i thought it said GOP sent funding to Wuhan..had to take back that like we are pre-coffee annnnnnnnnnd the brew is done!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Isn't that the treatment for Covid? I swear I heard it somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 4917409
> 
> ...


and he came back for 90 minutes last night apparently for The Big Lie highlights

'Sir, you're not well' -Jim Acosta


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4917410




Looks like @Rob Roy is still pushing the lies that the Republicans need to have their cult think is reality again. 



Shocker.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-obvious-troll-of-the-day.1030544/post-16367740


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4917443


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/screen-shot-2021-06-05-at-7-31-26-pm-png.4917113/


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 6, 2021)

Time for a song. I like this version.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4917455




Fauci has been vaccinated since late December 2020. Your bullshit propaganda spam pushing Trump/Putin/Republican lies is from late July 2021.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-obvious-troll-of-the-day.1030544/post-16367740



> https://www.wusa9.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/anthony-fauci-face-mask-down-photo-coronavirus/507-e33379cb-d79e-479b-9960-13293c96572f






It must really suck to have to pretend like you believe this garbage man. Best of luck to you and your family in real life.


Edit:
I got trolled before I drank enough coffee and was wrong about the date, that is Fauci outdoor with his wife and one other friend socially distanced from everyone in July 2020, prior to being vaccinated.

It doesn't make me wrong about the bs spam that Trump and the Republicans are trying to play off as anything but their own incompetence to their cult.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4917455


is it real?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is it real?


Yeah he was with his wife and friend last July. It is still just more spam propaganda pushing Trump's agenda though. 

They are trying to turn Fauci into a bogey man so Trump can snow flake about how it was some Democrat conspiracy that he sucked so hard at doing the only real job he has ever had.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jun 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm back
> Covid-19 almost killed me and did seriously fuck me up but I survived
> I'm in a rehab facility now because of muscle loss and because of general weekness I can't walk without assistance
> They tell me 3 weeks and I can go home
> ...


Wow man, a full tilt bout you've had,glad your going to beat it, and surely hope your not a long hauler w/this shitccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is it real?


He has photographers following him around with telephoto lenses, so if say during a couple of hours, someone has their mask off for a second or two, to let's say have a drink, they catch it and it looks like they spent the whole afternoon like that. They follow Fauci because rightwing disinformation sources will pay thousands, perhaps tens of thousands of dollars for the picture. Then idiots like Rob can post memes about it that they find on the NAZI and right wingnut websites they frequent that tell them what to think.

If they have a few seconds of video, it worth even more, then Foxnews can play a loop of it dozens of times a day to try and distort reality as best they can.


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4917466


The really big news is my friend Night Crawler got the shot. His last video started with him in Walgreens (in his super hero shirt) getting the jab. Night Crawler isn't always rooted in reality, so I was really happy to see he had done it. I'm sure Super Classy had a lot to do with it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has photographers following him around with telephoto lenses, so if say during a couple of hours, someone has their mask off for a second or two, to let's say have a drink, they catch it and it looks like they spent the whole afternoon like that. They follow Fauci because rightwing disinformation sources will pay thousands, perhaps tens of thousands of dollars for the picture. Then idiots like Rob can post memes about it that they find on the NAZI and right wingnut websites they frequent that tell them what to think.
> 
> If they have a few seconds of video, it worth even more, then Foxnews can play a loop of it dozens of times a day to try and distort reality as best they can.


i ask because the ability to manipulate pics and vid have become seamless; you seem to have to be AV expert to find the flaws.

remember the other day when they said they would release info about UFOs i knew that had to be bullshit (not the presence of them) but the 'release info' i'm not sure why the distraction. but the news did come from the Pentagon..do you think anyone there had anything to do with the January 6 2021 Insurrection in which a President ordered people into sedition and treasonous acts? The president said he would be walking with them and the crowd in the back screamed like school girls seeing the Beatles the first time. when that time came he walked alright, right to the tent with teevees so he could watch.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> The really big news is my friend Night Crawler got the shot. His last video started with him in Walgreens (in his super hero shirt) getting the jab. Night Crawler isn't always rooted in reality, so I was really happy to see he had done it. I'm sure Super Classy had a lot to do with it.



this could be his step back to reality..remind him what an accomplishment that was- do math for him and let him know how many people he potentially saved- a real super hero! a real man! real men save people. he'll encourage others.


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this could be his step back to reality..remind him what an accomplishment that was- do math for him and let him know how many people he potentially saved- a real super hero! a real man! real men save people. he'll encourage others.


He was serious about covid from the start. It's the rest of life he sometimes gets sideways on. They were scheduled to do a thru hike of the AT last summer. But they took to their van and stayed in remote national forests all year. And they hike for a living so it was a big deal for them. When you are not posting new videos to You Tube no one is sending cash to Patrion and Venmo.

This clip from his 2017 thru hike of the AT is the best way I can explain Night Crawler. 

Cheat sheet. Yellow Blaze is hitchhiking. Wild Flower was NC's trail wife.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 6, 2021)

I'd like to thank Rob Roy, though "not with a like", for that pic of Fauci with Gates. Gates has been pro-active for over a decade to prep this country for a pandemic. He threw millions, (20 I think), for research and aid for AIDS in Africa.
He could potentionally be considered a prophet for his vocal cries. Warning of such a pandemic.
As far as Fauci with no mask is that something like this?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'd like to thank Rob Roy, though "not with a like", for that pic of Fauci with Gates. Gates has been pro-active for over a decade to prep this country for a pandemic. He threw millions, (20 I think), for research and aid for AIDS in Africa.
> He could potentionally be considered a prophet for his vocal cries. Warning of such a pandemic.
> As far as Fauci with no mask is that something like this?


i noticed you didn't 'like' my baby stoat post.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i noticed you didn't 'like' my baby stoat post.


SORRY! What page? I'll go back and give your baby stoat a kiss.
What's a baby stoat??
O.K. found it. Looks like a weasel. Looked it up, also known as an Ermine.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I've been in Danbury hospital and.now a recovery facility in my hometown surviving covid-19


It's a terrible thing that nowadays, every time somebody goes silent most of us worry that it's the covid. I'm sorry to hear that this time it was true. 

lots of love your way from me to you. Also my wishes for your recovered health.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> He was serious about covid from the start. It's the rest of life he sometimes gets sideways on. They were scheduled to do a thru hike of the AT last summer. But they took to their van and stayed in remote national forests all year. And they hike for a living so it was a big deal for them. When you are not posting new videos to You Tube no one is sending cash to Patrion and Venmo.
> 
> This clip from his 2017 thru hike of the AT is the best way I can explain Night Crawler.
> 
> Cheat sheet. Yellow Blaze is hitchhiking. Wild Flower was NC's trail wife.


'trail wife' creeps me out but at least he has teeth.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's a terrible thing that nowadays, every time somebody goes silent most of us worry that it's the covid. I'm sorry to hear that this time it was true.
> 
> lots of love your way from me to you. Also my wishes for your recovered health.


I'm pretty fucked up still, but I ain't dead, which is cool 
You take care and my love right back at you


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Had us worried, old man. Glad you're OK.


Thanks for your concern
Fucker almost got me, but I survived.
It did beat the shit out of me though, so it's going to be a long recovery
Take care
James


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4917436
> 
> Looks like @Rob Roy is still pushing the lies that the Republicans need to have their cult think is reality again.
> 
> ...


Rob Roy is a little too smart to be retarded but waaaay too dumb to be smart. He's in the Dunning Kruger sweet spot.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is it real?


Don't know for sure.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 6, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rob Roy is a little too smart to be retarded but waaaay too dumb to be smart. He's in the Dunning Kruger sweet spot.


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> 'trail wife' creeps me out but at least he has teeth.


If you have a significant other, never let them hike a long trail by themselves.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 7, 2021)

I caught 10 trout on Saturday while eating a roast beef sandwich on the bank of the river


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> 'trail wife' creeps me out but at least he has teeth.


The trail is about as close to a classless society as we have. Night Crawler is poor. You can look at him and tell. But Wild Flower was old money. She got off trail because of her knee and he followed her to Long Island. Her dad's place was about 5 acres with tennis courts and swimming pools. He had been helping her pay her way. He didn't have a clue she was moneyed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I caught 10 trout on Saturday while eating a roast beef sandwich on the bank of the river


Yea, I was eating a fish sandwich near a Ranchers pasture...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4917912


i love sweet potatoes. regular french fries are good for ketchup.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

*The Zipper Was In Front - Fact-Checking No. 45's Pants Scandal*





After the internet delighted in the possibility that America's previous president was copying a look from the legendary rap duo Kriss Kross, people may be disappointed to hear that fact checkers have proven the president was not wearing his pants backwards at a speech in North Carolina last weekend.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Zipper Was In Front - Fact-Checking No. 45's Pants Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh c'monnnnnnnnnn..not from what i saw. @Budzbuddha has the twitter link + he wouldn't leave. check his feed or maybe he'll leave the link here..it seems as if the pundits know he's gonna get psych soon and wish to be kind.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> ohhhhhhhhh c'monnnnnnnnnn..not from what i saw. @Budzbuddha has the twitter link + he wouldn't leave. check his feed or maybe he'll leave the link here..it seems as if the pundits know he's gonna get psych soon and wish to be kind.


It looked like it was taken on a phone from TV. It was fuzzy enough to make it look like a big sweat pant diaper combo, but obviously it was just someone trolling Trump. And it is funny, because Trump is just the worst. I won't hate on old (hell even younger ones too I guess) from having issues with their body purging at bad times (I have no idea actual words), so don't want to poke fun at him, but again, Trump is a horrible tossed aside would be dictator so I am all in favor of laughing about his diaper pants he wore while giving his hateful dangerous but ultimately ridiculous insurrection speech.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It looked like it was taken on a phone from TV. It was fuzzy enough to make it look like a big sweat pant diaper combo, but obviously it was just someone trolling Trump. And it is funny, because Trump is just the worst. I won't hate on old (hell even younger ones too I guess) from having issues with their body purging at bad times (I have no idea actual words), so don't want to poke fun at him, but again, Trump is a horrible tossed aside would be dictator so I am all in favor of laughing about his diaper pants he wore while giving his hateful dangerous but ultimately ridiculous insurrection speech.


I'm sure his wardrobe malfunction and the ridicule he received over it burned his ass and distracted from his bullshit message, all in all a good thing. Those wrinkles in his pants sure were odd for a guy who wears tailor made bespoke suits and added much to the impression of backward pants. Like his tottering trip down the ramp wearing high lifts in his shoes, he will whine and explain it during upcoming rallies. He knows that most people who caught the story, won't catch the fact check correction.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure his wardrobe malfunction and the ridicule he received over it burned his ass and distracted from his bullshit message, all in all a good thing. Those wrinkles in his pants sure were odd for a guy who wears tailor made bespoke suits and added much to the impression of backward pants. Like his tottering trip down the ramp wearing high lifts in his shoes, he will whine and explain it during upcoming rallies. He knows that most people who caught the story, won't catch the fact check correction.


It is funny.

My guess it was the shine on the tv picture being why it looked so real, maybe they touched it up, but who really cares.

I agree about the 'squirrel' troll on Trump, it was hilarious.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure his wardrobe malfunction and the ridicule he received over it burned his ass and distracted from his bullshit message, all in all a good thing.


What we need is more of his brain malfunctioning. I'll admit though for his age his thinking process, warped as it is, seems pretty sharp. Pumping him full of Focus Factor.
Ivanka: "Come on Donny. Take your pills. We got a country to destroy. That-ah boy! Did you swallow them all? Let's check... open wide. Good, now hears your phone. Go play."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 8, 2021)

trump wears diapers. I thought that was established a long time ago.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> trump wears diapers. I thought that was established a long time ago.


Probably does. I won't hold that against him. Most of us are probably heading towards that path. Half of Congress is probably dealing with issues like this. Gets petty when either side hunts for these tidbits. I'm sure guilty of that. I don't care about what's going on downstairs. It's the upstairs that's bothering me. He wants a revolt so badly. 
I can envision him in his bedroom sitting on the floor with a Lego set of the white house. Little MAGA Lego people climbing all over it, tearing it apart. A Lego scaffold with Lego Pence swinging from it with a little penciled "traitor" sign around his neck. Others lined up for the same.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Probably does. I won't hold that against him. Most of us are probably heading towards that path. Half of Congress is probably dealing with issues like this. Gets petty when either side hunts for these tidbits. I'm sure guilty of that. I don't care about what's going on downstairs. It's the upstairs that's bothering me. He wants a revolt so badly.
> I can envision him in his bedroom sitting on the floor with a Lego set of the white house. Little MAGA Lego people climbing all over it, tearing it apart. A Lego scaffold with Lego Pence swinging from it with a little penciled "traitor" sign around his neck. Others lined up for the same.


It may be petty and an example of a lowbrow sense of humour, but it’s still funny to me that he shits his pants.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I can envision him in his bedroom sitting on the floor with a Lego set of the white house. Little MAGA Lego people climbing all over it, tearing it apart. A Lego scaffold


That is a well thought out Lego set. I can see it in my mind's eye, and it is impressive. I can see the little police lego people too with nightsticks. All the MAGA flags zip tied to poles.


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2021)

Kyrsten Sinema Defends Senate Filibuster As Necessary For Her To Stay Politically Relevant


WASHINGTON—Arguing the procedure was an invaluable legislative tradition that she would be hard pressed to do away with, Sen. Krysten Sinema (D-AZ) defended the Senate filibuster Friday as necessary for her to stay politically relevant. “For years, the Senate filibuster has been a critical tool...




www.theonion.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Kyrsten Sinema Defends Senate Filibuster As Necessary For Her To Stay Politically Relevant
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON—Arguing the procedure was an invaluable legislative tradition that she would be hard pressed to do away with, Sen. Krysten Sinema (D-AZ) defended the Senate filibuster Friday as necessary for her to stay politically relevant. “For years, the Senate filibuster has been a critical tool...
> ...


Jesus Christ, the country is sacrificed on the altar of her vanity!  The onion came up with as good a reason as she did!


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Kyrsten Sinema Defends Senate Filibuster As Necessary For Her To Stay Politically Relevant
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON—Arguing the procedure was an invaluable legislative tradition that she would be hard pressed to do away with, Sen. Krysten Sinema (D-AZ) defended the Senate filibuster Friday as necessary for her to stay politically relevant. “For years, the Senate filibuster has been a critical tool...
> ...


It's sad when The Onion is closer to the truth than any real media outlets.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> trump wears diapers. I thought that was established a long time ago.


wasn't that leaked from the Apprentice? where they had a diaper assistant? or am i thinking of something different


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wasn't that leaked from the Apprentice? where they had a diaper assistant? or am i thinking of something different


It's a shame a really rich progressive couldn't somehow buy the outtakes from that show. Oh wait. . . . 









Every Major MGM TV Franchise Amazon Just Bought


Amazon has bought MGM Studios for nearly $8.5 billion, but what happens to its T.V shows. Read on to find out.




movieweb.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's a shame a really rich progressive couldn't somehow buy the outtakes from that show. Oh wait. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm hoping bezos is waiting until he formally announces his 2024 run.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wasn't that leaked from the Apprentice? where they had a diaper assistant? or am i thinking of something different


The poor guys name is Keith Schiller but on set they just called him "Wet Wipes".


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The poor guys name is Keith Schiller but on set they just called him "Wet Wipes".


Yes! thank you. i remember the funny nickname part as well. 

dude shits himself and he had the nuke codes. 'Murica!!!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is a well thought out Lego set. I can see it in my mind's eye, and it is impressive. I can see the little police lego people too with nightsticks. All the MAGA flags zip tied to poles.


Great we'll keep building. Another one with buffalo horns....


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> but it’s still funny to me that he shits his pants.


Mmmmm, warm and squishy. uh oh I'm being petty.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Great we'll keep building. Another one with buffalo horns....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

Another official resigns over censored Memorial Day speech (yahoo.com) 

*Another official resigns over censored Memorial Day speech*

HUDSON, Ohio (AP) — Both organizers of a Memorial Day ceremony have now resigned under pressure after they silenced a retired U.S. Army officer’s microphone while he was talking about how freed Black slaves honored fallen soldiers just after the Civil War.

Cindy Suchan, chair of the Memorial Day parade committee and president of the Hudson American Legion Auxiliary, stepped down nearly a week after the ceremony, the Akron Beacon Journal reported Tuesday.

Suzette Heller, department adjutant for the American Legion Department of Ohio, said she was told Sunday that Suchan had resigned. Jim Garrison, adjutant of American Legion Post 464, resigned last Friday.

The American Legion Department of Ohio said censoring the speech about the role Blacks played in how Memorial Day was premeditated and planned by Garrison and Suchan.

“They knew exactly when to turn the volume down and when to turn it back up,” said Roger Friend, department commander for the Ohio American Legion.

The organizers of the ceremony in Hudson, Ohio, initially defended their decision, saying the section of the speech that was silenced was not relevant to the program’s theme of honoring the city’s veterans.

In the days before the ceremony, Suchan said she reviewed the speech and asked retired Army Lt. Col. Barnard Kemter to remove certain portions. Kemter said he did not see the suggested changes in time to rewrite the speech.

Kemter, who spent 30 years in the Army and served in the Persian Gulf War, said he was disappointed that his microphone was turned off for two minutes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

‘You are a moron.’ North Carolina county ends Coke vending machine ban after pushback (yahoo.com) 

*‘You are a moron.’ North Carolina county ends Coke vending machine ban after pushback*
https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=James%20Quincey
County commissioners in North Carolina wanted to send a message to Coke by removing its vending machines from county property after the CEO spoke out against changes to Georgia’s voting laws.

But the machines didn’t belong to the Atlanta-based beverage giant.

The 12 Coke vending machines on Surry County property were owned and operated by Coca-Cola Consolidated, an independent bottling company headquartered in Charlotte. Commissioners voted Monday to rescind the previous vote after company representatives pointed out the error during a public forum in which several residents also voiced their objections.

Alison Patient, vice president of government affairs at Coca-Cola Consolidated, told board members one of its 15 facilities in North Carolina is located in Surry County.

“I’m here tonight because the commission has made a decision that directly impacts our business and the livelihood of the 37 employees and their families that work here in Surry County,” she said. “We’re respectfully asking that you reconsider your actions.”

Surry is on the Virginia border, about 93 miles north of Charlotte.
Patient also clarified Coca-Cola Consolidated is “completely separate” from The Coca-Cola Co. in Atlanta and has “absolutely no control over their opinions or statements about any issue.”

*What started the Coke ban*
The decision to ban Coke machines in Surry County stems from comments made by James Quincey, chairman and CEO of The Coca-Cola Co., after Georgia lawmakers passed legislation in March overhauling voting laws in the state.

The legislation contained sweeping changes to voter ID requirements and absentee ballots that The New York Times reported “will limit ballot access, potentially confuse voters and give more power to Republican lawmakers.”

Dozens of corporations issued statements denouncing the law, including Quincey.
“We want to be crystal clear and state unambiguously that we are disappointed in the outcome of the Georgia voting legislation,” Quincey said on April 1.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

Trump-loving lawyer Lin Wood loses his lawsuit seeking to halt a psychiatric exam by the State Bar of Georgia - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*Trump-loving lawyer Lin Wood loses his lawsuit seeking to halt a psychiatric exam by the State Bar of Georgia*

Lin Wood, a pro-Trump attorney who became infamous for backing QAnon conspiracy theories, has failed in his effort to halt a psychiatric evaluation as required by the Georgia Bar Association.

"Clearly, there is a grievance proceeding in the State Bar against Wood. Wood Argues that because he filed this action before there was a finding of probable cause against him, this factor is not satisfied," said the court documents. "However, he cites no law to support his contention that a probable. He cites no law to support the proposition that he has a property right not to be asked to consent to a mental health evaluation. And, as a Defendants pointed out, he has been provided a notice of the claims against him and will have an opportunity to defend himself and raise any constitutional issues before any public discipline is imposed."

Wood could lose his law license in the state after filing many lawsuits nationwide that spouted unfounded conspiracy theories about the 2020 election. Under the Georgia Bar Association rules, a mental illness can be grounds for disbarment.

Reuters reported last month that the mental health assessment isn't the key component to the competency ruling of Wood. It's part the overall examination of him.

"The actions brought against me by the State Bar of Georgia, are frivolous," Wood told Reuters. "They are driven by the political agenda of the elite establishment that presently controls the Georgia bar."

Wisconsin is another state going after Wood.


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another official resigns over censored Memorial Day speech (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Another official resigns over censored Memorial Day speech*
> 
> ...


For those who haven't heard the story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2021)

Kim Jong Un: K-pop is a 'vicious cancer,' merits execution (nypost.com) 

*Kim Jong Un: K-pop is a ‘vicious cancer’ that merits work camp, execution*

Kim Jong Un is cracking down on DPRK-pop fans.

Amid increasing cultural influence from South Korea, the 37-year-old North Korean leader is imposing harsher penalties on citizens caught listening to “perverse” K-pop music.

The secretive anti-K-pop campaign came to light through internal documents smuggled out of the Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (DPRK) by the Seoul-based news source Daily NK, the New York Times first reported Friday. These were then made public by South Korean legislators.

The newly slimmed-down DPRK despot had dubbed the southern cultural imports a “vicious cancer” corrupting North Korean youths’ “attire, hairstyles, speeches, behaviors” à la the dancing in the ’80s movie “Footloose” — but with a much darker bent.

In an apparent bid to launch his own brand of cancel culture, Kim introduced new laws in December stipulating that anyone caught watching or possessing South Korean content could be sentenced to up to 15 years of hard labor. The previous maximum punishment for fans of popular acts such as BTS was five years.

If that wasn’t harsh enough, K-pop smugglers could even face execution while those caught singing, speaking or writing in a “South Korean style” could be sentenced to two years at a work camp, per the smuggled documents.

This past May, a citizen was killed via firing squad for hawking bootleg South Korean music and other entertainment.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 11, 2021)

5 years hard labour for listening to BTS?

Seems lenient.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2021)

*Monologue: Irreconcilable Differences | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2021)

*Teamsters refused to pay a ransomware attack in 2019*
The Teamsters labor union was hit with a ransomware attack in 2019 but refused to pay the seven-figure payment demanded by hackers, despite being advised by the FBI to do so, a Teamsters spokesperson confirmed to The Hill. 

The cyberattack, which was first reported by NBC News on Friday, occurred over Labor Day weekend and was not previously revealed to the public. 

The Teamsters spokesperson who spoke to The Hill declined to comment beyond what was included in NBC’s article. 

NBC reported that attackers had demanded $2.5 million in exchange for restoring the union’s access to its electronic files, which included the personal information of millions of active and retired members. 








Teamsters refused to pay a ransomware attack in 2019


The Teamsters labor union was hit with a ransomware attack in 2019 but refused to pay the seven-figure payment demanded by hackers, despite being advised by the FBI to do so, a Teamsters spokespers…




thehill.com





"These stinkin' Russians are going to shake use down? Don't they know who we are. Fuck them."

As soon as airlines allowed passengers to fly again a group of them 'took a little vacation'. 

Russian Immigration - "What is the purpose of your trip?"

Teamsters - "Pleasure."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403546039529971713


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 12, 2021)

That's a riot. Can't imagine what that kid will say at Grandma's house. Preschool. Church.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2021)

*New Rule: Progressophobia | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## mooray (Jun 12, 2021)

I don't usually disagree with him as much as with that video. Of course it's not worse than fifty years ago, but it sure as shit is worse than ten years ago. And it is pretty darn popular with republicans, which make up about half the nation. Yeah maybe only 10% of them are really vocal about it, but the other 90% aren't exactly going out of their way to oppose it with any significance.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't usually disagree with him as much as with that video. Of course it's not worse than fifty years ago, but it sure as shit is worse than ten years ago. And it is pretty _damn_ (my edit) popular with republicans, which make up about half the nation. Yeah maybe only 10% of them are really vocal about it, but the other 90% aren't exactly going out of their way to oppose it with any significance.


I had a discussion with my brother-in-law about the Midwest "white belt". I was trying,(badly), to point out that by and large they're good people who feel they've been left behind. They feel that the East coast and the "left coast" have taken over society. Telling them how they should live. It's not that they don't want change, they just don't want it rammed down their throats. I said, "They're just simple people living simpler lives than us." 
"Right.", he said. "They're Simpletons!" 
"No." I replied. "They're scared. They're scared of such drastic, fast change. They need time to adjust."
"They've had time. Plenty of time. Tell them to get used to it."
To an extent he's right. They should have seen the writing on the wall. But the message some how got confused. We have, as a society, left behind the "bread basket" of the world. We've taken them for granted. That as "Simpletons" we will drag them along. Treating them like a crying three year old. Rather than stopping to talk with them. Do our best to help them understand that this IS the progress that IS coming. Where did were did we go wrong to not be able to make this progress happen while still having our right leaning, Republican, Brothers and Sisters walking beside us. They have ideas. Their help is essential in this trip. We are making mistakes. Big ones. This is one of them.

I'll give you what I see as two major examples, actually three of how desperate the right wing base is.
Soy Beans, Steel and Coal.
Dump put tariffs on two.
He destroyed the soy bean industry. His farm base rallied thinking, (hoping), that China would yield. Instead they went looking somewhere else to buy soy beans. Our gov't is still subsidizing that industry. Foreclosures on farms quadrupled and they still supported that fool.
I mean they really held on to the hope that he was doing good for them. Still do. That they were willing to fall on their swords believing he had their best interests in mind by doing this. They never saw that they were only tools. Still don't. And because of our arrogance they won't hear different by us.

Steel industry. Sure foundries loved the tariffs. Gave them a better chance to compete. But prices in steel, aluminum, copper and other special metals,( some we don't even make), jumped and that went right up the production chain. View it as an upside down pyramid. You help tens of thousands of people at the bottom, (foundries in Pennsylvania as an example), produce for the nation but the costs go right up to the tens of millions of people above. Cars, GM talked of layoffs and production slowdowns. The company I work for saw 10 to 15% raw material price increases and we can't pass that on. We are not in a position to be able to do that. A lot of our industry felt that punch.
Thank God our manufacturing niche was hot. We got VERY lucky. We had been upgrading our machine tools. Making components 25 to 100% faster. Buried the costs. It has since leveled out. Nothing gained.

Coal. Dump talked big about renewing coal usage. Roll back environmental restrictions.
Nobody wanted coal any more. Power plants had been shifting to natural gas. They weren't going to shift back. Gas was cheaper and cleaner anyway. Coal production took off and died a fast death. One of the biggest coal mines shut down over night. Literally. 

Bill Maher should take a trip out to the midwest. Stay for a week or two at a farm. Take ride in a combine. Break bread with these people. He may not agree with their thought process. I don't. But I've never met kinder, "simpler people" who are willing to give you the shirt off their backs. For some of those who I have met. It was the only one they had.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> For those who haven't heard the story.


I followed it. Listened to this one also. Very good find injinji.


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I followed it. Listened to this one also. Very good find injinji.


I love when Curious George is upside down. In this one he double flagged the sarcasm.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I had a discussion with my brother-in-law about the Midwest "white belt". I was trying,(badly), to point out that by and large they're good people who feel they've been left behind. They feel that the East coast and the "left coast" have taken over society. Telling them how they should live. It's not that they don't want change, they just don't want it rammed down their throats. I said, "They're just simple people living simpler lives than us."
> "Right.", he said. "They're Simpletons!"
> "No." I replied. "They're scared. They're scared of such drastic, fast change. They need time to adjust."
> "They've had time. Plenty of time. Tell them to get used to it."
> ...


That’s all well and fine but how many of the stupid fuckers voted for trump twice?

Anyone who could vote for that piece of shit once, let alone twice, gets no pass from me.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s all well and fine but how many of the stupid fuckers voted for trump twice?
> 
> Anyone who could vote for that piece of shit once, let alone twice, gets no pass from me.


I get it. Makes perfect sense to me. But that's to my point. They feel that no one else is listening to them except Mr. Sociopath.
As I stated they_ Will_ fall on their swords for this Black hole. Also, don't forget, their Reps and Senators are lock step with Dump. That in itself enforces their thinking that they've made a right choice. Even though they're mostly doing it out of cowardice. Peanut balls.
He's a racist, a bigot, a rapist, criminal narcissist that's loved by a large chunk of America. I believe to some degree we're all at fault for letting this Twilight Zone cartoon ruin our lives.
You have to stop and listen to yourself. Your anger is exactly what Dump wants and needs. That attitude will only further his cause. Keeping you and his supporters at each other's throats furthers his cause which is to rule this country as a Fascist.
You bury the hatchet, you bury Dump.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> I love when Curious George is upside down. In this one he double flagged the sarcasm.


I noticed that. I'm thinking where does he get those and is the monkey drunk??


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I had a discussion with my brother-in-law about the Midwest "white belt". I was trying,(badly), to point out that by and large they're good people who feel they've been left behind. They feel that the East coast and the "left coast" have taken over society. Telling them how they should live. It's not that they don't want change, they just don't want it rammed down their throats. I said, "They're just simple people living simpler lives than us."
> "Right.", he said. "They're Simpletons!"
> "No." I replied. "They're scared. They're scared of such drastic, fast change. They need time to adjust."
> "They've had time. Plenty of time. Tell them to get used to it."
> ...


I have people in my family just like that. Principled, honest people who will assist anyone in need, anytime. Beef ranchers in Colorado. Still, they're gullible and foolish to believe *the big lie*, and stubborn to admit they were wrong. They keep voting the same way in the hope that they'll be vindicated at some time.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I get it. Makes perfect sense to me. But that's to my point. They feel that no one else is listening to them except Mr. Sociopath.
> As I stated they_ Will_ fall on their swords for this Black hole. Also, don't forget, their Reps and Senators are lock step with Dump. That in itself enforces their thinking that they've made a right choice. Even though they're mostly doing it out of cowardice. Peanut balls.
> He's a racist, a bigot, a rapist, criminal narcissist that's loved by a large chunk of America. I believe to some degree we're all at fault for letting this Twilight Zone cartoon ruin our lives.
> You have to stop and listen to yourself. Your anger is exactly what Dump wants and needs. That attitude will only further his cause. Keeping you and his supporters at each other's throats furthers his cause which is to rule this country as a Fascist.
> You bury the hatchet, you bury Dump.


I think that it is in large part because they are used to being able to scream into a void at anytime of the day and getting a response (ontop of the almighty listening to them anytime they have something on their mind), that builds up a lot of narcissism and no reasonable amount of time spent on what those particular people want to focus on what it is that they care about can fill that void like the trolls/bots have been, so any real world answer is not satisfying for them.

Trump is the cult leader that everything that the people in his cult are being spammed is his messaging, they are completely immersed in it across any platform (TV/Radio/Internet/Books/papers (like Epoch times)/email spam/etc).


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think that it is in large part because they are used to being able to scream into a void at anytime of the day and getting a response (ontop of the almighty listening to them anytime they have something on their mind), that builds up a lot of narcissism and no reasonable amount of time spent on what those particular people want to focus on what it is that they care about can fill that void like the trolls/bots have been, so any real world answer is not satisfying for them.
> 
> Trump is the cult leader that everything that the people in his cult are being spammed is his messaging, they are completely immersed in it across any platform (TV/Radio/Internet/Books/papers (like Epoch times)/email spam/etc).


I was sent a free issue of Epoch Times, so I spread it on the floor for my cat to shit on. (My cat has Irritable Bowel Syndrome)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2021)

topcat said:


> I have people in my family just like that. Principled, honest people who will assist anyone in need, anytime. Beef ranchers in Colorado. Still, they're gullible and foolish to believe *the big lie*, and stubborn to admit they were wrong. They keep voting the same way in the hope that they'll be vindicated at some time.


Maybe exposing this shit and sending Trump and his cronies to prison will help break the spell for some. Judges hear cases if the prosecutor has one and juries convict by unanimous vote, the courts are independent, which is why Trump's enemies and Biden aren't behind bars now. They might be whittled down enough with the constant scandal and coming court cases to at least stay home in 2022 and keep the republicans out of power in the house. What they are doing in the states with voting rights, suppression and counting ballots, might backfire on them and affect their "infrequent" voters too.

People are aware of the threat to democracy that Trumpism poses, it's in the news constantly and hopefully it will drive them to the polls in 2022. Donald should be in a NY maximum security prison by the end of 2021 and constantly on a video link to his other trials from a cell in Sing sing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

topcat said:


> I was sent a free issue of Epoch Times, so I spread it on the floor for my cat to shit on. (My cat has IBS)


you mean they aren't free?


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you mean they aren't free?


I wouldn't know. It just appeared in my mailbox one day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

topcat said:


> I have people in my family just like that. Principled, honest people who will assist anyone in need, anytime. Beef ranchers in Colorado. Still, they're gullible and foolish to believe *the big lie*, and stubborn to admit they were wrong. They keep voting the same way in the hope that they'll be vindicated at some time.


forget about making them admit- it's a core thing with them..just get them to see the facts and recognize. wow! red states are withholding Federal money but you've got a really good Governor who won't do that. There's got to be one in your family who's getting UI because of the pandemic.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

topcat said:


> I wouldn't know. It just appeared in my mailbox one day.


OMG! you picked up a cursed paper! someone keeps sending me to my apartment to a name that's not mine or 'occupant' that's how they get around that shit. no return addy filled with religious bullshit. I'm glad they finally put a garbage can there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2021)

topcat said:


> I wouldn't know. It just appeared in my mailbox one day.


They are a pain in the ass here too, propaganda the old fashioned way, kinda reminds me of the old commie papers the fanatics used to give away decades ago. They must have some serious bucks behind them, Falun Gong, but perhaps Taiwan and some Asian billionaires? They and their sister organizations have a big presence online too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I get it. Makes perfect sense to me. But that's to my point. They feel that no one else is listening to them except Mr. Sociopath.


Translation: they’re worried about losing some of their white privilege and the racist imbecile says it’s ok to worry about that.

Fuck that and fuck them.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

Seems like a fun summer job.


https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/jun-12-missions-to-venus-learning-instant-replay-wrens-spectacular-duet-and-more-1.6061094/new-study-shows-puppies-are-born-able-to-understand-and-communicate-with-humans-1.6061101


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Seems like a fun summer job.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/jun-12-missions-to-venus-learning-instant-replay-wrens-spectacular-duet-and-more-1.6061094/new-study-shows-puppies-are-born-able-to-understand-and-communicate-with-humans-1.6061101


i read this before- they used to have much larger heads but because they no longer need to forage for food becoming pets their heads because smaller their whole existence now is to please us and they are born this way- you are everything to them..you are their food, comfort and happiness.
one reason why they tend to follow you around- evolution and they might get something to eat dropping scraps while making dinner they are usually aorund.


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

My yard rabbit hops into the bushes when I walk in the back yard. More of a half hearted attempt of showing her independence. Mind you I have not been feeding it any more bread now that it is green out.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> forget about making them admit- it's a core thing with them..just get them to see the facts and recognize. wow! red states are withholding Federal money but you've got a really good Governor who won't do that. There's got to be one in your family who's getting UI because of the pandemic.


Oh, I avoid the aggravation of talking to cult members, even my family. There's no talking to them. Like this "bipartisan" notion.


----------



## mooray (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I had a discussion with my brother-in-law about the Midwest "white belt". I was trying,(badly), to point out that by and large they're good people who feel they've been left behind. They feel that the East coast and the "left coast" have taken over society. Telling them how they should live. It's not that they don't want change, they just don't want it rammed down their throats. I said, "They're just simple people living simpler lives than us."
> "Right.", he said. "They're Simpletons!"
> "No." I replied. "They're scared. They're scared of such drastic, fast change. They need time to adjust."
> "They've had time. Plenty of time. Tell them to get used to it."
> To an extent he's right. They should have seen the writing on the wall. But the message some how got confused. We have, as a society, left behind the "bread basket" of the world. We've taken them for granted. That as "Simpletons" we will drag them along. Treating them like a crying three year old. Rather than stopping to talk with them. Do our best to help them understand that this IS the progress that IS coming. Where did were did we go wrong to not be able to make this progress happen while still having our right leaning, Republican, Brothers and Sisters walking beside us. They have ideas. Their help is essential in this trip. We are making mistakes. Big ones. This is one of them.


I have a few republicans friends and have heard the exact same thing. The problem as I see it, though, is that it's self created. That whole "telling them how to..." is the dumbest shit ever, though yes I recognize it's exactly how they feel. In reality, there is no "telling" people anything. Someone can tell me to eat their butthole, but I'll ignore it and go on about my day, not eating any buttholes. It's effing meaningless to be "told" something, but they feel so incredibly imposed upon and complain about it to no end, yet all they have to do is ignore it. This is still America. You can ignore anyone you want. When it comes to the n-word, oh boy they completely understand the concept of not giving the word such power, yet are completely lost, blind and oblivious when it comes to using that tool in their own life. 



Don't Bogart said:


> I'll give you what I see as two major examples, actually three of how desperate the right wing base is.
> Soy Beans, Steel and Coal.
> Dump put tariffs on two.
> He destroyed the soy bean industry. His farm base rallied thinking, (hoping), that China would yield. Instead they went looking somewhere else to buy soy beans. Our gov't is still subsidizing that industry. Foreclosures on farms quadrupled and they still supported that fool.
> ...


This was where the constant praise bit these people in the ass. When he tried to "fix" these industries and actually fucked them up more, republicans should have gotten together in a unified voice against his efforts. Instead, they kept sucking him off to their own demise, but that's exactly what happens when you focus on a god, instead of merit. Lessons should have been learned, but they're forever in god mode, so I guess...tough shit, stupid hurts.



Don't Bogart said:


> Bill Maher should take a trip out to the midwest. Stay for a week or two at a farm. Take ride in a combine. Break bread with these people. He may not agree with their thought process. I don't. But I've never met kinder, "simpler people" who are willing to give you the shirt off their backs. For some of those who I have met. It was the only one they had.


I'm in a super white pro-trump area and yes, that is the good side of things, but there's a bad side too. There's no shortage of tweekers that'll steal anything that isn't nailed down and they're all too happy to dump their trash in the nature they claim to love. I've heard the n-word in town and while they wouldn't physically assault someone for being different, they're predisposed as fuck to do it, should society take one more step into the gutter.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

happy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I had a discussion with my brother-in-law about the Midwest "white belt". I was trying,(badly), to point out that by and large they're good people who feel they've been left behind. They feel that the East coast and the "left coast" have taken over society. Telling them how they should live. It's not that they don't want change, they just don't want it rammed down their throats. I said, "They're just simple people living simpler lives than us."
> "Right.", he said. "They're Simpletons!"
> "No." I replied. "They're scared. They're scared of such drastic, fast change. They need time to adjust."
> "They've had time. Plenty of time. Tell them to get used to it."
> ...


they continue to be simpletons of their own accord; they live and age in the same town what do you think is going to happen? farmer get welfare and i don't feel one iota for them..who the hell ever heard of a state restricting a Federal Bill because nobody wants to work for sub-human wages?..just remember the welfare receiving farmer who can't afford to pay more, the employee still pay $5.20 for a Starbuck in town.

you cheap ass pieces of shit


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 13, 2021)

Well... anyway. Happy thread to all of you.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Bobby McFerrin.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Well... anyway. Happy thread to all of you.


The thing is, Trump was not elected in 2016 because of "economic anxiety" or due to economic hardship among his base of support or due to non-college white men being left out from this society. 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2017/06/05/its-time-to-bust-the-myth-most-trump-voters-were-not-working-class/



_The truth is more complicated: many of the voters without college educations who supported Trump were relatively affluent. The graph below breaks down white non-Hispanic voters by income and education. Among people making under the median household income of $50,000, there was a 15 to 20 percentage-point difference in Trump support between those with a college degree and those without. But the same gap was present — and actually larger — among Americans making more than $50,000 and $100,000 annually._


There is plenty of information that points to Trump's racist and misogynistic rhetoric resonating and attracting people like no other presidential candidate since Wallace. So, yeah, I'm trying to understand what's going on but I don't thing there is good reason to think that Trump won because White men are ACTUALLY suffering. They might believe they are. Some actually are. But it's not as if they are being singled out for an extra dose of hardship. That's what white men dish out.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The thing is, Trump was not elected in 2016 because of "economic anxiety" or due to economic hardship among his base of support or due to non-college white men being left out from this society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when they becomes slaves themselves and truly suffering perhaps i'll listen.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 13, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> when they becomes slaves themselves and truly suffering perhaps i'll listen.


They say they are being erased. The poor babies.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2021)

topcat said:


> Oh, I avoid the aggravation of talking to cult members, even my family. There's no talking to them. Like this "bipartisan" notion.


trae crowder made me realize that everyone's thanksgiving is the same..it's just how it is here.


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I noticed that. I'm thinking where does he get those and is the monkey drunk??


Beau puts the ironic or sarcastic videos where they will be seen by folks who don't see him regularly. On the premise that you can not un-hear something, he uses his redneck look to fool them into thinking he thinks like they do. By the time they have got halfway into the video they have heard information they can not un-hear. The upside down patch is his sign to his normal audience that the video is one of those.


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

My carbon footprint is pretty heavy this morning. But I'm happy about getting started on the burn piles.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> My carbon footprint is pretty heavy this morning. But I'm happy about getting started on the burn piles.
> 
> View attachment 4923229


Id love to have that and drop a few loads of compost on top of those mounds. 

Monster HugelKulture.


----------



## mooray (Jun 14, 2021)

Chipper!


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Id love to have that and drop a few loads of compost on top of those mounds.
> 
> Monster HugelKulture.


I've only got 20 acres to deal with. But folks with big stands will have burn piles a mile long. Lots of times after they are burned there is some debris left. They plant trees right up to it, but the old burn piles will have oaks and weeds that are great for gorilla growing. All that ash, plus there is a goodly amount of topsoil caught up in it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> Beau puts the ironic or sarcastic videos where they will be seen by folks who don't see him regularly. On the premise that you can not un-hear something, he uses his redneck look to fool them into thinking he thinks like they do. By the time they have got halfway into the video they have heard information they can not un-hear. The upside down patch is his sign to his normal audience that the video is one of those.


isn't it great? he's one of the best click-baiters i know..then he throws in the Mamaw and Papaw and you can just tell there are a group of rednecks somewhere crying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2021)

*460 Days Later, Stephen Colbert Returns To THE Late Show Stage With A Full Audience*





Bask in the moment as Stephen Colbert, after 15 long months spent broadcasting from places like his bathtub, his spare bedroom, and a storage closet, kicks off a new era of The Late Show by bringing it back where it belongs: on stage at the Ed Sullivan Theater in front of a loud, rowdy and fully-vaccinated studio audience.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Well, anyway. Happy thread to all of you.


Yes, this turned out to be a cool thread that people seem to like
Much better than those other miserable threads I started, Pandemic 2020 & January 6. They depress me and this one makes me smile 
Ànyway here's a quick update on my health, if añyone gives a fuck 
My blood pressure is finally stable @ 110/70. It was extremely low for a long time, the worst being 89/54.
Also, since Friday they are allowing me too walk unassisted, 1st time in 5 weeks & it's tough ( my muscles àre shot) but feels great anyway 
So, anyway I hope to get out of here next week and go home & harvest.
I have 12 plants that should be finished, but my wife has been careing for them, so I'm apprehensive 
Take care & be safe
James


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yes, this turned out to be a cool thread that people seem to like
> Much better than those other miserable threads I started, Pandemic 2020 & January 6. They depress me and this one makes me smile
> Ànyway here's a quick update on my health, if añyone gives a fuck
> My blood pressure is finally stable @ 110/70. It was extremely low for a long time, the worst being 89/54.
> ...


Glad you’re doing better, James and hope you have a great harvest.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yes, this turned out to be a cool thread that people seem to like
> Much better than those other miserable threads I started, Pandemic 2020 & January 6. They depress me and this one makes me smile
> Ànyway here's a quick update on my health, if añyone gives a fuck
> My blood pressure is finally stable @ 110/70. It was extremely low for a long time, the worst being 89/54.
> ...


I give a fuck and take a fuck. Carry on, James!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 15, 2021)

enjoy the next decade. 









Man who assaulted, spit on person who asked him to wear mask sentenced to 10 years


An Iowa man has been sentenced to 10 years behind bars for assaulting a man who asked that he adjust his face mask. Shane Wayne Michael, 42, was sentenced on June 9 after physically attacking and spitting on a man at a Vision 4 Less eyewear on Nov. 11, per Des Moines Register. According to the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)

Dealer throws weed off rooftop, causes free-for-all on street below (nypost.com) 

*Drug dealer tosses weed off Brooklyn rooftop, causes free-for-all on street below*

A drug dealer tossed an entire bag of weed off a Brooklyn rooftop during a deal gone wrong — causing a free-for-all on the street below, as passersby scrambled to load up on free pot, authorities said.

The 29-year-old man arranged to meet with several people on the rooftop of a Sunset Park building around 11:15 p.m. June 1 to sell them marijuana, police said Tuesday.

But when he arrived, the crew allegedly displayed a gun and jumped him as they attempted to snatch the bag filled with weed, cops said. 

The man hurled the dope off the roof, and pedestrians below scrambled to grab it off the street before fleeing, according to police. 

The group that was on the rooftop — on Eighth Avenue near 46th Street — fled in a black BMW sedan, taking off on 46th Street. 

The victim suffered cuts on his face and bruises on his body, and was taken to an area hospital by EMS, cops said.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 16, 2021)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 16, 2021)

Melania Trump Was Nowhere to Be Seen in These Photos From Donald Trump’s 75th Birthday


Donald Trump chose to celebrate his birthday with a very random guest list.




www.sheknows.com


----------



## topcat (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Melania Trump Was Nowhere to Be Seen in These Photos From Donald Trump’s 75th Birthday
> 
> 
> Donald Trump chose to celebrate his birthday with a very random guest list.
> ...


Melanoma almost makes me give her credit. Almost. Individual 1 has to applaud himself. Sad, if he were human.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405094946089029633


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405094946089029633


The one below it made me laugh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405018021844844547


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Melania Trump Was Nowhere to Be Seen in These Photos From Donald Trump’s 75th Birthday
> 
> 
> Donald Trump chose to celebrate his birthday with a very random guest list.
> ...


Sounds like Trump now has the same distant relationship he gave earlier spouses.

_Melania isn’t changing any of her ways in her life outside of the White House. She will be a summer commuter “going back and forth from New York and New Jersey to Florida,” according to the source, and *she will see her husband when their schedules and interests link up*._ (translation: when hell freezes over)


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 18, 2021)

Thought I'd throw in some more humor. This has been around for many moons but some of you might get a kick out of it.

*Is Hell Exothermic or Endothermic?*

The following is an actual question given on a University of Washington chemistry mid-term:

"Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic (absorbs heat)? Support your answer with a proof."

Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle’s Law (gas cools off when it expands and heats up when it is compressed) or some variant. One student, however, wrote the following:



> First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So, we need to know the rate that souls are moving into Hell and the rate they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving. As for how many souls are entering Hell, let’s look at the different religions that exist in the world today. Some of these religions state that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. Since there are more than one of these religions and since people do not belong to more than one religion, we can project that all people and all souls go to Hell. With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number of souls in Hell to increase exponentially. Now, we look at the rate of change of the volume in Hell because Boyle’s Law states that in order for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of Hell has to expand as souls are added. This gives two possibilities.
> 
> 1) If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase until all Hell breaks loose.
> 
> ...


The student got the only A.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 18, 2021)

One more.

*The Space Shuttle and the Horse's Rear End*


Say friend, did you know that the US Standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8 1/2 inches.

_That's an exceedingly odd number. Why was that gauge used?_

Because that's the way they built them in England, and the US railroads were built by English expatriates.

_I see, but why did the English build them like that?_

Because the first railway lines were built by the same people who built the pre-railroad tramways, and that's the gauge they used. 

_Well, why did they use that gauge in England?_

Because the people who built the tramways used the same jigs and tools that they used for building wagons, which used that wheel spacing.

_Okay! Why did their wagons use that odd wheel spacing?_

Because, if they tried to use any other spacing the wagon wheels would break on some of the old, long distance roads. Because that's the spacing of the old wheel ruts. 

_So who built these old rutted roads?_

The first long distance roads in Europe were built by Imperial Rome for the benefit of their legions. The Roman roads have been used ever since.

_And the ruts?_

The original ruts, which everyone else had to match for fear of destroying their wagons, were first made by the wheels of Roman war chariots. Since the chariots were made for or by Imperial Rome they were all alike in the matter of wheel spacing.

Thus, we have the answer to the original question. The United States standard railroad gauge of 4 feet, 8 1/2 inches derives from the original specification for an Imperial Roman army war chariot.

And the motto of the story is *Specifications and bureaucracies live forever.*

So, the next time you are handed a specification and wonder what horse's ass came up with it, you may be exactly right. Because the Imperial Roman chariots were made to be just wide enough to accommodate the back-ends of two war-horses.

_So, just what does this have to do with the exploration of space?_

Well, there's an interesting extension of the story about railroad gauge and horses' behinds. When we see a Space Shuttle sitting on the launch pad, there are two big booster rockets attached to the sides of the main fuel tank. These are the solid rocket boosters, or SRBs. The SRBs are made by Thiokol at a factory in Utah. The engineers who designed the SRBs might have preferred to make them a bit fatter, but the SRBs had to be shipped by train from the factory to the launch site.

The railroad from the factory runs through a tunnel in the mountains. The SRBs had to fit through that tunnel. The tunnel is slightly wider than a railroad track, and the railroad track is about as wide as two horses' behinds.

So a major design feature of what is arguably the world's most advanced transportation system was originally determined by the width of a horse's ass.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> One more.
> 
> *The Space Shuttle and the Horse's Rear End*
> 
> ...









Thank you for the last couple posts. Awesome.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Drug dealer tosses weed off Brooklyn rooftop, causes free-for-all on street below


I heard this on the Dave and Chuck-the-freak show (or what ever it's called). 19lbs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2021)

*Monologue: I, Q | Real Time with Bill Maher *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2021)

*New Rule: Getting It in the Nuts*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2021)

*24 Things You Don't Know About Joe Manchin*


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 19, 2021)

Speaking of Space Shuttle,

when they were in the design stage they had a full size mockup of it made of wood in a hangar at the Cape. They called it 'The Messiah'. Reason being every time someone walked in and saw it for the first time as they scanned upwards gazing in awe, they would say, "Jeeesus Chriiiist".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)

*Acosta awards Carlson 'BS factory employee of the month' distinction*





CNN's Jim Acosta slams Republicans and members of the right-wing media who continue to embrace a false conspiracy theory that claims the FBI orchestrated the Capitol insurrection.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> _Melania isn’t changing any of her ways in her life outside of the White House. She will be a summer commuter “going back and forth from New York and New Jersey to Florida,” according to the source, and *she will see her husband when their schedules and interests link up*._ (translation: when hell freezes over)


I'm sure there is a pre-nup but what's her take when this facist-wana-be succumbs to what most people desire. Jail then death.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 20, 2021)

Another happy post.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> are you trying to say my posts are happy?


Nope. Just bringing us back around. Take a breath. Roll another one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 20, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'm sure there is a pre-nup but what's her take when this facist-wana-be succumbs to what most people desire. Jail then death.




I don't think she cares. Do U?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406133063445139459


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2021)

More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month (yahoo.com) 

*More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month*


Petitions to stop Jeff Bezos' Earth re-entry collected more than 41,000 signatures between them.
The one with the most signatures is entitled: "Do not allow Jeff Bezos to return to Earth."
Bezos will fly into space on July 20 for Blue Origin's first human flight of New Shepard rocket.
More than 41,000 people have signed petitions calling to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after he blasts into space next month.

Bezos, founder of space-exploration firm Blue Origin, said on June 7 that he and his brother Mark Bezos will fly into space aboard the New Shepard rocket on July 20 - the company's first human flight.

Three days after Bezos' announcement, two petitions were launched to try and prevent the billionaire's re-entry to Earth. They have both garnered thousands of followers in just 10 days.

More than 23,000 people have signed one Change.org petition titled: "Do not allow Jeff Bezos to return to Earth."

"Billionaire's should not exist...on earth, or in space, but should they decide the latter they should stay there," the petition's description said.

Some signatories gave a reason for signing the petition, which included comments such as "being let back into Earth is a privilege - not a right," and "Earth don't want people like Jeff, Bill [Gates], Elon [Musk] and other such billionaires."

Another petition, called "Petition To Not Allow Jeff Bezos Re-Entry To Earth," has accumulated more than 18,000 signatures and is quickly gaining traction.

Jose Ortiz, who set up the petition, said in the description that Bezos is "an evil overlord hellbent on global domination."

"The fate of humanity is in your hands," Ortiz also wrote.

Both petitions are aiming to get 25,000 signatures, making them two of the top signed petitions on Change.org, according to the website.

Bezos will take an 11-minute flight to the edge of space alongside his brother and the winner of the Blue Origin auction for a seat in the New Shepard spacecraft, which sold for $28 million. They'll be strapped into a dome-shaped capsule, which sits on top of the rocket booster.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month


I see him blowing up on the pad. Sell short.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think she cares. Do U?


Money?? OH she cares!!
She quotes from Marie Antoinette constantly,"Let them eat cake."
(Yah, I know she never really said that.)


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month (yahoo.com)
> 
> *More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month*
> 
> ...


lot's can and does go wrong up there. if something did happen would Amazon go up or down?


----------



## topcat (Jun 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month (yahoo.com)
> 
> *More than 41,000 people have signed petitions to stop Jeff Bezos from returning to Earth after his trip to space next month*
> 
> ...


"And if you give me weed, whites and wine
And you show me a sign
I'll be willin' to be movin'" -Lowell George


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

Jewish space lasers will blow it up after launch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

Some good news for @Jimdamick who can now become an upstanding citizen!  
Connecticut legalized marijuana. More states will follow. - Vox
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Marijuana legalization has won*
*Marijuana legalization is sweeping states from Connecticut to New Mexico. The writing is on the wall.*

The US is nearing a tipping point of sorts on marijuana legalization: Almost half the country — about 44 percent of the population — now lives in a state where marijuana is legal or soon will be legal to consume just for fun.

The past several months alone have seen a burst of activity as five states across the US legalized marijuana for recreational use: New Jersey, New York, Virginia, New Mexico, and, on Tuesday, Connecticut.

It’s a massive shift that took place over just a few years. A decade ago, no states allowed marijuana for recreational use; the first states to legalize cannabis in 2012, Colorado and Washington, did so through voter-driven initiatives. Now, 18 states and Washington, DC, have legalized marijuana (although DC doesn’t yet allow sales) — with six enacting their laws through legislatures, showing even typically cautious politicians are embracing the issue.

At this point, the question of nationwide marijuana legalization is more a matter of when, not if. At least two-thirds of the American public support the change, based on various public opinion surveys in recent years. Of the 15 states where marijuana legalization has been on the ballot since 2012, it was approved in 13 — including Republican-dominated Alaska, Montana, and South Dakota (although South Dakota’s measure is currently held up in the courts). In the 2020 election, the legalization initiative in swing state Arizona got nearly 300,000 more votes than either Joe Biden or Donald Trump.

Legalization has also created a big new industry in very populous states, including California and, soon, New York, and that industry is going to push to continue expanding. One of the US’s neighbors, Canada, has already legalized pot, and the other, Mexico, is likely to legalize it soon, creating an international market that would love to tap into US consumers.

The walls are closing in on this issue for legalization opponents — and quickly.

Many politicians have played it cautiously in response to these trends. While some high-profile Democrats, including Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer, have come out in support, Biden continues to oppose legalization. Republicans, including Trump, are almost entirely opposed.

But at this point, their refusal comes off more like a last gasp than a movement that can hold back the tide of change. At a certain point, lawmakers will have to follow public opinion or risk losing an election. And the public has spoken very clearly, time and again.

What’s less clear is how it will happen. Maybe it’ll be a slow, state-by-state battle before the federal government ends its own prohibition on cannabis, or maybe federal action will lead to a flurry of states legalizing. What has become clear is that legalization will eventually win, and the vast majority of states, if not all, will soon join the ranks of the legalizers.

*Marijuana legalization is very popular*
In the span of two decades, marijuana legalization has gone from a fringe issue to one the vast majority of Americans embrace.

In 2000, just 31 percent of the country backed legalization while 64 percent opposed it, according to Gallup’s public surveys. By 2020, the numbers flipped: The most recent Gallup poll on the topic showed that 68 percent supported legalization and 32 percent were against it.

There are a few possible explanations for the flip. The general failure of the war on drugs to actually stop widespread drug addiction (see: the opioid epidemic), as well as backlash to the punitive policies the drug war brought, left a lot of Americans craving new approaches. The public has come to see marijuana as not so bad — less harmful than legal drugs such as alcohol or tobacco. The advent of the internet likely sped up some of these conversations, too, and the spread of medical marijuana might have shown more Americans that the US can handle the drug’s legalization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

Connecticut Legalizes Recreational Marijuana, With Sales Aimed for 2022 - The New York Times (nytimes.com) 

*Connecticut Legalizes Recreational Marijuana, With Sales Aimed for 2022*
*Legislation signed Tuesday permits the possession of up to one and a half ounces of cannabis and provides a clean slate for some with past convictions.*

After years of failed attempts, Connecticut legalized recreational marijuana on Tuesday, laying the groundwork to direct cannabis revenue into communities of color that have long been targeted by policies criminalizing the drug.
Gov. Ned Lamont, a Democrat, signed a bill to legalize the use and cultivation of recreational cannabis and expunge thousands of past convictions for possession, after both houses of the state legislature passed the bill last week.

With his signature, Connecticut became the 19th state to legalize recreational marijuana and the fifth to do so this year after New Mexico, New York, Virginia and New Jersey.

“We had a chance to learn from others, and I think we got it right here in the state of Connecticut,” Mr. Lamont said Tuesday as he signed the bill into law.

The legislation is set to end an era of disproportionate convictions for marijuana possession against communities of color and pave the way for low-income residents to participate in the cannabis marketplace, injecting fresh revenue into the state’s economy and social welfare programs.

When the law takes effect July 1, using recreational marijuana will be legal and adults 21 and older will be allowed to possess up to one and a half ounces.

The Connecticut Department of Consumer Protection said it was aiming to begin issuing licenses to grow and sell marijuana by the end of next year. Half of all licenses will be issued to low-income applicants.

People will also be allowed to grow up to three mature plants and three immature plants for personal use starting in July 2023.

Those convicted of possession from Jan. 1, 2000 through Sept. 30, 2015 will have their records automatically cleared beginning in 2023. People with convictions from outside this time period can apply to have their records expunged starting next July.

“This has been years in the making,” said DeVaughn Ward, senior legislative council for the Marijuana Policy Project, a nationwide advocacy organization for marijuana legalization and one of the proponents of Connecticut’s bill. “The amount of revenue that will be generated and directed back into our distressed communities is an unprecedented investment in communities of color.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

cont...
A study by the University of Connecticut found that the marijuana industry could generate between $784 million and $952 million in revenue in the state over five years. That would be enough to help jump start the state’s economic recovery from the pandemic, the study’s authors said.

Tuesday’s signing marks an end to years of failed efforts to legalize the drug after the state approved it for medical use in 2012. Years later, dispensaries were still fighting to open for business.

People of color have been disproportionately penalized for marijuana possession in Connecticut, which decriminalized the possession of less than half an ounce of marijuana in 2011. Black people in the state were four times more likely to be arrested than white people for possession of marijuana, according to a report published last year by the American Civil Liberties Union.

Under the new law, the smell of marijuana alone will no longer be legal grounds to stop and search people. Nor will the suspected possession of up to five ounces.

“The war on cannabis, which was at its core a war on people in Black and Brown communities, not only caused injustices and increased disparities in our state, it did little to protect public health and safety,” Mr. Lamont said in a statement last week, after the State Senate passed the bill.

“We’re not only effectively modernizing our laws and addressing inequities, we’re keeping Connecticut economically competitive with our neighboring states,” he said.

Polls have shown that Americans overwhelmingly support legalization, with one study from the Pew Research Center this year finding that 60 percent of adults believe marijuana should be legal for medical and recreational use, while 31 percent support legalizing it for medical use only.

The Connecticut bill had a chaotic journey through the legislature. Mr. Lamont had previously threatened to veto the bill over a late amendment by the State Senate, which would have given preferential status to retail license applicants with past records of selling or using marijuana. House members stripped the bill of the provision before passing it last Wednesday.

Debate continued to rage on the floor of the State Senate Thursday in the final hours before the bill was passed by a 16-11 margin. Legislators who pushed back on the bill criticized its “social equity” provision, which calls for half of retail licenses to be issued to low-income applicants, and raised concerns about addiction and crime.

But State Senator Martin Looney, a Democrat and one of the legislation’s sponsors, argued that a regulated cannabis industry would make marijuana consumption safer and pointed to the profits the state stood to make.

“People drank before Prohibition, people drank during Prohibition, but the problem was profits went to organized crime rather than a regulated tax enterprise,” Mr. Looney said.

“Cannabis has been available for so long,” he added. “The reality is, it is already here.”


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2021)

bout time


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Connecticut Legalizes Recreational Marijuana, With Sales Aimed for 2022 - The New York Times (nytimes.com)
> 
> *Connecticut Legalizes Recreational Marijuana, With Sales Aimed for 2022*
> *Legislation signed Tuesday permits the possession of up to one and a half ounces of cannabis and provides a clean slate for some with past convictions.*
> ...


Made my day 
Doing the math now.
Perpetual with 3 plants ={2.5 ounces per plant average= 7.5 oz every month] 
Yea, this is pretty cool :
Legal weed!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fucking A


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some good news for @Jimdamick who can now become an upstanding citizen!
> Connecticut legalized marijuana. More states will follow. - Vox
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


"Some good news for @Jimdamick who can now become an upstanding citizen!"
'! missed that boat a long time ago.
All I can do now is hope there is no Hell, because they probaly have a chair wating for me right now
Oh well
I had fun though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> "Some good news for @Jimdamick who can now become an upstanding citizen!"
> '! missed that boat a long time ago.
> All I can do now is hope there is no Hell, because they probaly have a chair wating for me right now
> Oh well
> I had fun though


Get well soon, yer plants need ya! Here's a tune for ya.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> All I can do now is hope there is no Hell


There isn't. 

The Christians invented it during the 15th century as a means to get people to come to church.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2021)

Like Hell there is no "lake of fire"!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> There isn't.
> 
> The Christians invented it during the 15th century as a means to get people to come to church.


Thank God for that.
I was sorta worried


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Thank God for that.
> I was sorta worried


If there is a hell, I’ll be there. I’m not worried though, most everyone I like will be there too.


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> There isn't.
> 
> The Christians invented it during the 15th century as a means to get people to come to church.


Fear, hate and superstition. Sounds like politics. Oh, shit! Doomed to a life of politics! What could be worse?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2021)

Conan O'Brien finally takes Seth Rogen's advice and smokes weed onstage


After all, what are they going to do, cancel his show?




www.avclub.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Fear, hate and superstition. Sounds like politics. Oh, shit! Doomed to a life of politics! What could be worse?


It's literally the same thing: keep the populace ignorant, tell them falsehoods to make them afraid and convince them they need you, and shame you into giving them money willingly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2021)

Trumper Woodstock, a white trash festival of madness...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
‘Redneck Rave’ Descends Into Throat Slashing, Impalements, and Mass Arrests (thedailybeast.com) 

*‘Redneck Rave’ Descends Into Throat Slashing, Impalements, and Mass Arrests*

*MUD-SLINGING
By the end of the five-day bash, Edmonson County authorities had arrested 14 people, and charged four dozen people from five states.*



A massive country music festival in Kentucky this past weekend started off on rocky footing: Police found meth, marijuana, and an open bottle of alcohol in the first vehicle they stopped at a traffic checkpoint. One of the people in the car had two active warrants out for their arrest.

“We were like, ‘Well, this doesn’t bode well for the weekend,’” Edmonson County Sheriff Shane Doyle told the _Lexington Herald-Leader_.

By the end of the five-day bash, dubbed the “Redneck Rave,” one man had been impaled, one woman had been strangled to the point of unconsciousness, and one throat had been slit. In all, Edmonson authorities arrested 14 people, and charged four dozen people from five states.

The event, organized by country rapper Justin Time, took place in Blue Holler Offroad Park and drew a crowd of tens of thousands, doubling the population of the unincorporated town of Ollie, which is so small it does not have a stoplight. Redneck Rave promoters bragged that they had sold more than 20,000 tickets. The lengthy getdown, advertised as the “biggest country party you’ll ever go to,” boasted a demolition derby, goldfish racing, and a full-scale football game as well as a series of concerts.

The details of the Redneck Rave’s incidents are grisly. One person slit a friend’s throat and remains at large, a 29-year-old man had allegedly strangled a woman until she passed out, one person lost the better part of a finger, and another was impaled when he drove a side-by-side over a 2-3 inch log that broke through the bottom of the recreational vehicle. Paramedics left the log inside him as they airlifted him to a hospital.

Justin Time, whose legal name is Justin Stowers, wrote on Facebook, “This was the biggest event we’ve ever done and with as many people and random things that popped up unexpectedly I feel like we all handled it very well.”

Doyle told the_ Herald-Leader_ last year’s Redneck Raves—there were two—“overwhelmed” his staff. He ordered all his deputies to work mandatory overtime this year and requested assistance from the Kentucky State Police. At least one person died at the event last year. Another Redneck Rave is scheduled for October of this year.

“There were so many intoxicated people, we just decided, ‘If dispatch sends an ambulance in, we’re sending a deputy in with them,’” said Doyle.

Six of the festival-goers face felony charges, and the sheriff’s office filed roughly 30 charges stemming from drug and alcohol violations.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2021)

See ya around Conan 
You were great!!!


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2021)

Great balls of cypress, I've got a few sprouts.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2021)

A group founded by parents of kid lost during the Parkland HS mass shooting pranked NRA leadership into giving graduation speeches to a field of empty chairs that represented the ones who were lost to gun violence and did not make a live graduation:









Ex-NRA President Duped Into Speaking At Event Staged By Parkland Parents' Group


David Keene addressed a fake graduation ceremony featuring empty chairs intended to represent thousands of kids killed by gun violence.




www.huffpost.com





_The group staged a ceremony in Las Vegas for the graduating class of James Madison Academy, a school that does not exist. They invited David Keene, an NRA board member who served as president of the group between 2011 to 2013; and John Lott, an author and gun rights activist.

Both gave their remarks in what they were told was a rehearsal, BuzzFeed News reported. The result? Videos of the men addressing a sea of empty seats representing the estimated 3,044 students who should have graduated this year but didn’t because they were killed by guns. The organization refers to these students as “The Lost Class.”

Both speakers praised founding father James Madison ― the fake school’s namesake ― for proposing the Second Amendment and criticized efforts to introduce gun safety measures.





_
The image of NRA leaders giving speeches to an audience of dead children is haunting and a damn fine prank.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


*Trailer Park Boys - Ricky Ravioli*


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2021)

Somewhere over the sandhill, just about dark thirty.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408260100477775872


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> See ya around Conan
> You were great!!!


isn't Cali legal Rec?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408260100477775872


looks like it's in her bedroom and not the first time the cat has been in it..dump it? or get some new fish? it's your bedroom, put a lid on it.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jun 25, 2021)

The Pepsi one reminded me of the time at work. We stacked pallets three high. The floor is not always level and the guys on the forklift really were good. But one time, oops. Caught something and almost a whole pallet of beer on the ground. Smelled better than the fish though. Had to clean it up and move the other stacks to mop up the beer benieth them. Because if it sits it turns bad and the fish starts to smell good in comparison.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

*Michael Cohen on Dumbest Lie Trump Ever Told, Matt Gaetz Coming After Him & Donald Going to Jail*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

*New Rule: America Has a Drinking Problem | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

*Monologue: Freedom!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

*Increasing Pressure Threatens To Burst Trump Bubble With Potentially Concerning Fallout*





Rachel Maddow rounds up the recent spate of bad news for Donald Trump, not the least of which is the new revelation that the business at the core of his identity could be threatened by criminal charges in a matter of days, and expresses concern for how Trump followers will react as their fantasy continues to fall apart.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Michael Cohen on Dumbest Lie Trump Ever Told, Matt Gaetz Coming After Him & Donald Going to Jail*


Cohen is a true pos but his shit talking don
made me choke on my coffee laughing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2021)

duckling rescue. everyone stops and claps. left and right.

wait Mom! i'm coming! and all's well that ends well.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Cohen is a true pos but his shit talking don
> made me choke on my coffee laughing.


isn't calamari a fish?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> isn't calamari a fish?


Squid


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408802723366064137


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> All I can do now is hope there is no Hell, because they probaly have a chair wating for me right now
> Oh well
> I had fun though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2021)

*Future Headlines: Summer 2021*


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 27, 2021)

OMG guys, I'VE MISSED YOU ALL !!!

I have been so busy with work, I've been running a dedicated run from Grand Rapids, MI down to Nashville then up to Cincinnati and back up to Grand Rapids, MI. Fckn nonstop 

Finally finished my last run for this customer tonight, I'm on their property in Cincinnati waiting to unload here in the morning then over to Fort Wayne, Indiana for a pick up and back home to GR. Going to go back to local runs and be home every night again for awhile. I can't explain how happy I am right now lol

Really happy to know that I'll have time again and be able to visit more frequently, I missed you guys.

Still got my old dog with me, she's hanging in there best as she can


I saw this at a truckstop in Angola, Indiana


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2021)

the bars came down from around the White House; it appeared they were haphazardly hacksawed off, leaving 0 up to 1 inch stubs of metal.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the bars came down from around the White House; it appeared they were haphazardly hacksawed off, leaving 0 up to 1 inch stubs of metal.
> 
> View attachment 4932377


That picture gives me an idea. They should have Biden in Rambo styled movie posters smashing covid, QAnon, lying senators insurrectionists ...


----------



## topcat (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2021)

printer said:


> That picture gives me an idea. They should have Biden in Rambo styled movie posters smashing covid, QAnon, lying senators insurrectionists ...


i did i put it in the Biden/Putin Summit thread which was closed down for the picture i posted^^^^^^^^^^^^ which meant something to me.

it's actually a GIF and his glasses sparkle but i couldn't get it to work and my dog was looking at me again.

did you read the opinion in Miami Collapse thread that i tagged you on?


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 28, 2021)

Happy AF, LUNCHTIME !!!


Also happy to retire the damn neck gaiter since Covid is getting under control somewhat and mask restrictions have been relaxed

Hanging on my passenger visor now, always ready if needed tho


I hope all you been staying safe and healthy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

Clarence Thomas says federal laws against marijuana may no longer be necessary (nbcnews.com) 

*Clarence Thomas says federal laws against marijuana may no longer be necessary*
*"The federal government's current approach is a half-in, half-out regime that simultaneously tolerates and forbids local use of marijuana,” the conservative Supreme Court justice wrote.*

Clarence Thomas, one of the Supreme Court's most conservative justices, said Monday that because of the hodgepodge of federal policies on marijuana, federal laws against its sale or cultivation may no longer make sense.

"A prohibition on interstate use or cultivation of marijuana may no longer be necessary or proper to support the federal government's piecemeal approach," he wrote.

His views came as the court declined to hear the appeal of a Colorado medical marijuana dispensary that was denied federal tax breaks that other businesses are allowed.

Thomas said the Supreme Court's ruling in 2005 upholding federal laws making marijuana possession illegal may now be out of date.

"Federal policies of the past 16 years have greatly undermined its reasoning," he said. "The federal government's current approach is a half-in, half-out regime that simultaneously tolerates and forbids local use of marijuana.”

Thirty-six states now allow medical marijuana, and 18 also allow recreational use. But federal tax law does not allow marijuana businesses to deduct their business expenses.

"Under this rule, a business that is still in the red after it pays its workers and keeps the lights on might nonetheless owe substantial federal income tax," Thomas said.

The Department of Justice has instructed the nation's federal prosecutors not to pursue cases against marijuana businesses that follow state law. And since 2015, Congress has prohibited the Justice Department from spending federal money to prevent states from carrying out their own laws.

But the IRS continues to enforce its own rules against growers and dealers.

The federal government's "willingness to look the other way on marijuana is more episodic that coherent," Thomas said.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 28, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Happy AF, LUNCHTIME !!!
> View attachment 4932466View attachment 4932467
> 
> Also happy to retire the damn neck gaiter since Covid is getting under control somewhat and mask restrictions have been relaxed
> ...


And so it begins - welcome back! I lost weight in your absence, due to lack of your temptation station posts that were pure munchie inducing. Even taco Tuesdays turned into a meatless endeavor with lentils and walnuts as a substitute - on a bed of homegrown lettuce, topped with salsa.
If I gain that weight back, I'll be tempted to use my virgin ignore button. JK


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Clarence Thomas says federal laws against marijuana may no longer be necessary (nbcnews.com)
> 
> *Clarence Thomas says federal laws against marijuana may no longer be necessary*
> *"The federal government's current approach is a half-in, half-out regime that simultaneously tolerates and forbids local use of marijuana,” the conservative Supreme Court justice wrote.*
> ...


Seems to be there is more agreement on legalizing weed then there is on who is president.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Seems to be there is more agreement on legalizing weed then there is on who is president.


just let the Righties know that they're missing out on something and wait for it..wait for it..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Seems to be there is more agreement on legalizing weed then there is on who is president.


The state of the country's pot laws is a good indicator of the state of the nation, this is another thing that has super majority support nationally. It is but one example of government disfunction caused by the GOP, that something so simple to resolve, is left in such a chaotic state. The issue is a bit of a canary in the coal mine, in that it is indictive of deeper divisions and problems, these laws were mostly created to "get" blacks and Mexicans.


----------



## printer (Jun 28, 2021)

*The Devastating Reality of the Arizona Forensic Audit*
Democrats and the mainstream media have been aggressively denouncing the Maricopa County, Arizona election audit from the beginning.

At, first I didn’t understand why.

The Arizona audit is being run impeccably, utilizing security and surveillance procedures with a longstanding track record of effectiveness.

To say that I was impressed after viewing the audit process for myself would be a massive understatement. I’ve spent decades working in security and law enforcement at the highest levels, and this is exactly the level of conscientiousness and attention to detail that I would demand for a sensitive or high-profile investigation....

...
If every state performed an audit like this one after every election, public faith in our democracy would be absolute and unshakable.

The audit process being used in Arizona has accuracy, integrity, and accountability, and there’s no way to cheat because everything is captured on film.

Now that I’ve seen the process for myself, I finally understand why it has the Democrats so hot and bothered.

They know that if anything improper happened in the 2020 election, this audit will catch it – and they also know that they have no hope of refuting any improprieties this audit reveals.

They’re not trying to reinvent the wheel; they’re using the same methods casinos have used for decades to catch cheaters.
*Bernard B. Kerik was the 40th Police Commissioner of the New York City Police Department and is a New York Times bestselling author.*








The Devastating Reality of the Arizona Forensic Audit


They know that if anything improper happened in the 2020 election, this audit will catch it – and they also know that they have no hope of refuting any improprieties this audit reveals.




www.newsmax.com





"Bernard Bailey Kerik is an American consultant and former police officer who served as the 40th Commissioner of the New York Police Department from 2000 to 2001. A former convicted felon, he obtained a presidential pardon for his numerous ethics violations in 2020."

"On February 18, 2020, _President_ Donald Trump granted _Kerik_ a full _pardon"_


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 28, 2021)

printer said:


> *The Devastating Reality of the Arizona Forensic Audit*
> Democrats and the mainstream media have been aggressively denouncing the Maricopa County, Arizona election audit from the beginning.
> 
> At, first I didn’t understand why.
> ...


In Baghdad 2003 that jack ass was there as a civilian adviser. All he said when he talked to us was tell everyone how awesome rudy was.

At the time a couple of us were discussing how it sounded as if he was campaigning for rudy.

Few years later back home and sure as shit, rudy was running for president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

Justin Trudeau Made A Sports Bet With Joe Biden And People Want It To Involve Trump | HuffPost 

*Justin Trudeau Made A Sports Bet With Joe Biden And People Want It To Involve Trump*
The Canadian prime minister’s Stanley Cup Final wager with the U.S. president got the treatment on Twitter.
President Joe Biden and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau engaged in some lighthearted, sporting banter over the Stanley Cup Final.

Trudeau, a diehard fan of the Montreal Canadiens, suggested making his side’s best-of-seven playoffs against Tampa Bay Lightning a little bit more interesting with this tweet for Biden:
...


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 29, 2021)

printer said:


> That picture gives me an idea. They should have Biden in Rambo styled movie posters smashing covid, QAnon, lying senators insurrectionists ...


Best Rambo meme I could come up with...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *The Devastating Reality of the Arizona Forensic Audit*
> Democrats and the mainstream media have been aggressively denouncing the Maricopa County, Arizona election audit from the beginning.
> 
> At, first I didn’t understand why.
> ...


we already have a process to follow and followed it even though an Insurrection occurred driven by the losing president.

they want 1861? time to hang 'em high, line them up and take their pic, so we will remember..just like we do 1861.


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> we already have a process to follow and followed it even though an Insurrection occurred driven by the losing president.


Obviously it does not work as Biden is president.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

We've had three rainbows in three days. Oh, and most of my shit is flowering (in June) and it's raining everyday. Yea.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> We've had three rainbows in three days. Oh, and most of my shit is flowering (in June) and it's raining everyday. Yea.
> 
> View attachment 4933607


Clones?


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Clones?


No, I very rarely clone anything. I do keep putting seeds down. It's not uncommon for me to plant on the best above ground days on 11 of the 13 moon cycles. The deal is my longest day of the year is 14 hours 7 minutes. And lots of my genetics are from Oregon with their long days.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> No, I very rarely clone anything. I do keep putting seeds down. It's not uncommon for me to plant on the best above ground days on 11 of the 13 moon cycles. The deal is my longest day of the year is 14 hours 7 minutes. And lots of my genetics are from Oregon with their long days.


I envy your growing season. 

When peppers are flowering, I cringe at three straight days of rain - no pollination, no fruit. We had 4.5" of rain last weekend overnight - that's never happened before. Lots of flooding and wheat/rye laying down now.

I drop regular seeds indoors in April and fem in May during a waxing moon. Clones are only taken from one CBD plant sprouted in February - that way only one plant needs to be tested.

Rainbows appear every morning that the sun shines here by using a large prism in the east window. Not our dog though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 30, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Rainbows appear every morning that the sun shines here by using a large prism in the east window. Not our dog though.
> 
> View attachment 4933796


Is your dog a Cavachon?

This is ours. We got her as a pup from Mennonite breeders in St Jacobs. She has the sweetest disposition.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Obviously it does not work as Biden is president.


not sure what you mean.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

printer some times uses sarcasm lol.


----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> not sure what you mean.


Sorry, the process. The GOP used one back on Clinton but it did not come to anything so I guess the same process would be a waste of time here.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is your dog a Cavachon?
> 
> This is ours. We got her as a pup from Mennonite breeders in St Jacobs. She has the sweetest disposition.
> View attachment 4933809


I'm not sure what kind it is, as it's a friend's dog - Bella. He does live in Kichener, so it's possible that it's the same as yours, perhaps even from the same breeder - very affectionate. We go up to the Gorge sometimes to burn one, quaff micros, share stories and do trades. I get Innocente charcoal porter in exchange for mixed kief from 16 varieties. I share almost everything I own, but not charcoal porter.


----------



## topcat (Jun 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> We've had three rainbows in three days. Oh, and most of my shit is flowering (in June) and it's raining everyday. Yea.
> 
> View attachment 4933607


Does that correlate to early harvest, say September? I envy you guys with regular summer rain.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2021)

Eastern Slope Colorado Rockies


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 30, 2021)

Somewhere in Amishville Indiana


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> printer some times uses sarcasm lol.


i read it again and i get it- that was pre-coffee


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 30, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I'm not sure what kind it is, as it's a friend's dog - Bella. He does live in Kichener, so it's possible that it's the same as yours, perhaps even from the same breeder - very affectionate. We go up to the Gorge sometimes to burn one, quaff micros, share stories and do trades. I get Innocente charcoal porter in exchange for mixed kief from 16 varieties. I share almost everything I own, but not charcoal porter.


what is charcoal porter?


----------



## injinji (Jun 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Does that correlate to early harvest, say September? I envy you guys with regular summer rain.


The ones that are twisting now will be done by September. One way or the other. But I plant a few each moon cycle so that I have more young ones coming down the pike. I have to trade size for timing. Most years the everyday rain is over by late August/early September. I will have a few late season plants with dry weather. They just won't be very big.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 30, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what is charcoal porter?


Beer


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 1, 2021)

Guys, I bought a Cub Cadet XT1 riding lawn mower tonight after work

I just cut my yard and this mower is sweet, cuts nice and rides nice. Kohler 5400 series
541cc 18hp
42 inch deck
Hydrostatic transmission 








I'm really happy, except moles tore my yard up in a couple spots

I have not had a chance to mow my yard in 3 weeks, I feel good I finally got it done tonight, one less thing to do this holiday weekend.


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice mower bluebird.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Guys, I bought a Cub Cadet XT1 riding lawn mower tonight after work
> 
> I just cut my yard and this mower is sweet, cuts nice and rides nice. Kohler 5400 series
> 541cc 18hp
> ...


You're hired.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Guys, I bought a Cub Cadet XT1 riding lawn mower tonight after work
> 
> I just cut my yard and this mower is sweet, cuts nice and rides nice. Kohler 5400 series
> 541cc 18hp
> ...


Congrats on the new machine - beats red. 

Our grandson was 3 when we took him to the local fair that included tractors on display. He refused to sit on one that was red. Green was ok though - wonder where he got that from. 

During the crash up derby he served up "gotta buy a new one" after major collisions. Kids can crack you up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

Meet the Anti-MAGA Trolls - The Atlantic

*Meet the Anti-MAGA Trolls*
*Inside the Reddit communities that can’t leave the right-wing internet alone*

Late in the evening on Christmas Day, the lawyer and Donald Trump loyalist Lin Wood tweeted an elaborate infographic stating his views about the upcoming U.S. Senate runoff election in Georgia. The final tally would be corrupted by Dominion voting machines, it said, and the only way to expose the fraud would be to boycott the election. That would “break the algorithm” by producing a result in which the GOP candidates would receive fewer than zero votes—and then the Supreme Court would have “no choice” but to overturn the presidential election, while _someone_ would have no choice but to arrest Georgia Governor Brian Kemp, as well as Republican Senator Kelly Loeffler and the other GOP candidate, David Perdue. “I just want an HONEST election,” Wood wrote above the image. “Don’t you?”

The next day, on Reddit, the members of a vaguely leftist community called r/ParlerTrick started celebrating. One of them had created the infographic out of whole cloth, with the hopes that it would be picked up in right-wing internet spaces and persuade Trump supporters not to vote in the runoff. That Wood had come across it and shared it himself was a far wilder result than they could have hoped for. Still, most of them avoided breaking character in their posts. “We must have fair elections. We must know the Truth!!!” one wrote. “Let every nasty democRAT vote while true patriots stay home and trust the plan!” wrote another. The fact that Wood was calling for the arrests of various Georgia political figures was soon covered by _Yahoo News_, _Business Insider_, and other bloggy mainstream outlets, with no mention of the way the thought had been incepted into his tweets.

That wasn’t an ordinary day in r/ParlerTrick, but it is representative of the group’s culture. Members of the forum—which was created shortly after the 2020 election and is named after the social-media app Parler—pretend to be prototypical social-media “patriots” in order to sow confusion in right-wing online spaces. They boosted the hashtag #DeleteParler as part of an effort to convince other Parler users that the app is a “wholly-owned project of the FBI” and that everything posted there is subject to surveillance by the “Deep State.” In the days following the Capitol riot, they spread a rumor that anyone who attended would be pardoned by Trump if they turned themselves in before the end of his term. Recently, r/ParlerTrick subscribers signed up for free tickets to an event hosted at the Iowa Corn Palace by the MyPillow CEO and Trump loyalist Mike Lindell in order to limit actual attendance, and then congratulated themselves on their choices of fake names: Harry Sach, Yura Dumas, Ann T. Fa.

At first glance, the forum’s whole deal can be difficult to discern. When I first reached out to its moderator team, r/ParlerTrick’s creator replied, “Can you please stop being racist about reddit and swearing about it thank you.” Several weeks later, after he agreed to an interview, I asked him what that message even meant. “We kind of wanted to keep it a little cryptic,” he told me, also sort of cryptically. Then he asked to go by his middle name, Michael, because he and the other moderators are often harassed and sometimes receive death threats.

Michael and his compatriots are targets on account of their participation in one of the most visible and active forums in a new online ecosystem dedicated to surveilling and poking the MAGA universe. (In other subreddits, members boast of messing with those on the conspiracy-theory-hotbed platform MeWe and the QAnon-favored chat app Telegram.) These forums signify an important cultural shift: For the past five years or so, internet trolls have been among the most hated and feared actors in American politics, blamed for the rise of Trump and the sad triumph of ironic bigotry. Then an upswell of leftist trolling started attracting attention last summer, when the hacking collective Anonymous returned after years of dormancy and coordinated, internet-based pranks were adopted as part of the political tool kits of K-pop fans, TikTok kids, and random coalitions of Twitter users.

The question is whether all of these anti-MAGA trolls represent a corrective counterforce or a misguided reaction. “Even the most ethically oriented troll is always going to be controversial because it uses deception,” says Gabriella Coleman, a cultural anthropologist known for her research on Anonymous. Trolling is also chaotic as a rule. “These campaigns spiral,” she told me.

The Parler trolls on Reddit first got together in a forum called r/ParlerWatch. It was imagined as a small space for like-minded Redditors to share the most out-there things they’d seen on Parler, and to come up with ways to mess with the people who were sincerely posting on the app. But it grew quickly, gaining about 16,000 members in its first week, and its creator, Sloane—who asked to go by his middle name for the same reasons as Michael—decided to steer the forum in a more serious direction. Now, instead of hatching practical jokes, its 150,000 members focus on surveilling the Trump-loyalist internet and organizing moments of “armchair activism,” such as combing through Parler data scraped from the site after the Capitol riot and sending tips to the FBI. “Monitoring right-wing spaces online has always been kind of a hobby of mine,” Sloane told me.
*more ...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

Trump: ‘One law for hungry pizza thiefs, another for law for me’ - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*Trump: ‘One law for hungry pizza **thieves, another for law for me’*

The extraordinary indictment of the Trump Organization Thursday prompted an extraordinarily awful response from its sole owner and its lawyer.

Trump asserted that he can pick and choose which laws he obeys. His lawyer, Alan Futerfass, says that prosecutors should have settled the Trump Organization tax fraud allegations in secret negotiations, not with criminal charges filed in public.

What's brazen is how Trump and lawyer Futerfass reveal their support for two systems of justice, separate and unequal, with people like themselves getting special light treatment.

Pay close attention to the last words in this Trump Organization statement: "The district attorney is bringing a criminal prosecution involving employee benefits that neither the IRS nor any other district attorney would ever think of bringing."

The statement is a lie. Tax fraud cases involving unreported compensation get prosecuted.

Still, the Trump organization statement may still serve a useful purpose by awakening the public to how little prosecution there is against what the IRS says is rampant and growing tax evasion at the top of the economic ladder, which may cost the rest of us more than a trillion dollars a year.

The Trumpian assertion that prosecutors should not bring charges against thieves who steal from our governments reveals the entitled view among too many of the wealthiest and most privileged Americans. Many of them think money makes them special, so special that the criminal law shouldn't apply to them.

The 15-count indictments returned by a Manhattan grand jury are only the first in what are likely to be a series of charges. Ultimately, I anticipate that a grand jury will return a state-level racketeering enterprise indictment. That would allow a receiver to take control of the Trump Organization, ending its decades of cheating workers, vendors, governments and investors.

The richly detailed bill of particulars hints at other likely prosecutions.

Prosecutors charged Trump bagman Allen Weisselberg only after he repeatedly rejected invitations to flip on Trump and turn state's evidence. Weisselberg, the indictment says, destroyed some evidence and maintained two sets of books to hide transactions from tax collectors.

This indictment is a tool to leverage Weisselberg, to get him to realize the awful fate that awaits him if he clings to Trump.

After 48 years of doing the Trump family's dirty work, Weisselberg has become a wholly-owned psychological subsidiary of Trump's criminal mind. Breaking free would be difficult for Weisselberg, who is about to turn 74, but the prospect of dying in prison may clarify his thoughts about his moral and legal duty. Weisselberg could get 15 years, but he also might get probation.

Trump has long argued that he is above the law.

When Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance was trying to get his accounting, business, and tax records, Trump fought it to the Supreme Court twice. In 2019, Trump lawyer George Consovoy told a federal judge that if Trump actually shot someone on Fifth Avenue, the NYPD could not even investigate the murder.

*Trump Textbook*
Years earlier Trump endorsed a "textbook" for his scam Trump University. This from Trump University Asset Protection 101: Tax and Legal Strategies of the Rich: "When you own your own business, you determine how much income tax you pay."

That's not true, but it sure tells you where Trump's thinking goes.

Contrast Trump's cavalier attitude about breaking the law with how American law enforcement and the courts treat those born into poverty who commit petty nonviolent crimes.

Willie Simmons is serving life in an Alabama prison for stealing $9 in 1982. Alvin Kennard got the same life sentence for stealing $36 in 1984, though a judge freed him last year.

*50 years for a Pizza Thief*
Jerry Dewayne Williams—broke, hungry and turned away when he begged for food—grabbed a slice of pizza from four children in Redondo Beach, Calif. Williams got 25 years to life, though a judge let him go after five years.

And then there's Leandro Andrade, another penniless man, who stole four videos in one store and five in another. The U.S. Supreme Court held that his consecutive 25-year sentences were "not unreasonable."

Yet the Trump Organization asserts that enabling its chief finance officer to steal $880,000 from the federal, state and New York City governments shouldn't be prosecuted.

Nine bucks, nine videos, one slice of pizza for a hungry man result in life sentences or damn close, but prosecutors should look the other way or allow tax fraudsters to negotiate in secret, pay some money and go on their way? That's Trumpian chutzpah.

Victor Hugo's 19th Century novel Les Misérables about Jean Valjean, who stole bread for his starving sister and spent the next 19 years in prison, is not exactly fiction in modern-day America.

One law for peasants and another for the privileged is not in our Declaration of Independence or our Constitution. Still, it dwells in the hearts of a majority of our Supreme Court justices, as well as Donald Trump and his costly white-collar criminal defense lawyers.

*Expect More Indictments*
You can be sure that the finely detailed case filed Thursday is far from a comprehensive indictment of Trump Organization tax cheating.

Barbara Res, who for many years oversaw Trump construction projects, told Ari Melber on MSNBC just hours after the arraignments about dubious thousand-dollar a week expense accounts.

"The first time I started working for Trump, one of the first things I encountered was, I was checking expenses of one of our top employees, and they were ridiculous," Res said.

Res said she spoke to Trump about the inexplicable expense money only to discover he was behind it. "Trump told me to just come up with just so much, I forget the amount, a thousand dollars a week or whatever it was in expenses, maybe not that much back then, and they'll be paid. And they'll be off the books."

What Res described is tax fraud, plain and simple. And if we applied to Trump the same standards applied to Simmons, Kennard, Williams and Andrade, then Trump would have started wearing an orange jumpsuit decades ago. But we don't have equal justice for all.

Notice that Trump's statement through the Trump Organization and lawyer Futterfas's statements aren't denials of tax fraud, just assertions that to prosecute for these crimes isn't fair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

A fate worse than death, to be assimilated by the collective, resistance is futile... There aren't that many snowbirds living there and the Quebecers keep to themselves!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ron DeSantis: I saved Florida from turning into Canada – DeadState 

*Ron DeSantis: I saved Florida from turning into Canada*

Speaking to Fox News host Mark Levin this Sunday, Florida’s GOP Gov. *Ron DeSantis* said his saved his state from governmental overreach during the COVID pandemic — governmental overreach that would have made Florida look like Canada.

“You just have so many threats to freedom nowadays. And what we’re doing is we’ve essentially, ‘Katie, bar the door’ to protect Floridians and to protect their freedoms and opportunities. And you see it in a number of different ways,” said DeSantis.

As Fox News points out, much of Canada is still under lockdown.

“We were the leading state fighting against coronavirus lockdowns,” DeSantis continued. “I believe had Florida not done that, you would see the other states to have followed Canada, for example, [which] is still locked down.”

“I think that’s what a lot of these bureaucrats wanted to see in the United States. And we made sure that we lead in a different direction,” he said, adding that his decision to ban vaccine passports and winning a court battle against the CDC restrictions will allow the cruise industry to be able to operate this summer.

“They didn’t have authority to do that. All these experts said, ‘oh, you just have to do whatever the CDC says,’” he added.

He also had a few things to say about Critical Race Theory.

“As soon as we started to see that percolate throughout the country, I immediately said, ‘we’re teaching the Constitution’. We’re going to teach American civics and American history. And we don’t have room for ideologies like critical race theory that are based on false premises,” DeSantis said. “People are happy that we’re doing that because they most parents do not want their kids indoctrinated with a lot of these ideologies.”


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Congrats on the new machine - beats red.
> 
> Our grandson was 3 when we took him to the local fair that included tractors on display. He refused to sit on one that was red. Green was ok though - wonder where he got that from.
> 
> During the crash up derby he served up "gotta buy a new one" after major collisions. Kids can crack you up.


red = danger.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> red = danger.


It was more so that I found it interesting that a three year old could establish a bias at such a young age and then display it publicly. It was never conveyed to him that "nothing runs like a Deere." As colours go, I'd prefer green (go) over red (stop) any day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A fate worse than death, to be assimilated by the collective, resistance is futile... There aren't that many snowbirds living there and the Quebecers keep to themselves!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ron DeSantis: I saved Florida from turning into Canada – DeadState
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

I wonder if this clown has a gun collection too, nothing like a pissed off Trumper!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
‘Kids can see it’: Neighbors frustrated as Trump supporters refuse to take down profanity-laced anti-Biden flag - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism


*‘Kids can see it’: Neighbors frustrated as Trump supporters refuse to take down profanity-laced anti-Biden flag*



An anti-Biden flag on a homeowner's property in a Tennessee town has some residents upset over its foul language, WJHL reports.

"F*** Biden and f*** you for voting for him," the flag reads.

Munford Mayor Dwayne Cole says that although the flag is offensive, he doesn't have the power to take it down.

"It's vile. It's vulgar. It's protected speech under the Constitution. If I had the authority to make him take it down, I would definitely do that," Cole said, adding that he spoke with the homeowner who said he has no intentions of taking the flag down. The homeowner also reportedly has a pro-Trump flag that contains profanity.

Speaking to WJHL, local resident Jay DeWitt said that it's not the politics of the flag that bothers him, it's the profanity.

"If it said f*** Trump, I would have the same problem," he said. "I have children. I have two children. We have a lot of children in that community. The kids can see it."


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if this clown has a gun collection too, nothing like a pissed off Trumper!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ‘Kids can see it’: Neighbors frustrated as Trump supporters refuse to take down profanity-laced anti-Biden flag - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism
> 
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2021)

in a case of what goes around comes around, fruity rudy was involved in imprisoning leona helmsley (one of trump's NYC real estate competitors) for tax fraud.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2021)

wasn't "water landing" from Carlin?









2 pilots alive after plane crashes few miles off coast of Hawaii


Two pilots are alive after their 737 Cargo jet crashed several miles off the coast off Oahu, Hawaii, following an emergency, according to the Hawaii Department of Transportation. The plane was en route from Honolulu to Maui when the pilots reported that one engine was down and they were having...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if this clown has a gun collection too, nothing like a pissed off Trumper!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ‘Kids can see it’: Neighbors frustrated as Trump supporters refuse to take down profanity-laced anti-Biden flag - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism
> 
> ...


@TacoMac


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Speaking to WJHL, local resident Jay DeWitt said that it's not the politics of the flag that bothers him, it's the profanity.


I find the politics is more vulgar than the profanity but, I do swear a lot.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ1TPupBaB8/

He didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 4, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Guys, I bought a Cub Cadet XT1 riding lawn mower tonight after work
> 
> I just cut my yard and this mower is sweet, cuts nice and rides nice. Kohler 5400 series
> 541cc 18hp
> ...


There was a study done that found men basically loved their tools in the same way they love their women.
I'm still digging around for it but this article kinda points in that direction.
Do the women in your lives know they're in competition with your saws-all?








Are Women Equivalent to Tools? …To Him, Yes! - Shared Hope International


According to an article from Scientific American journal, psychological research suggests that men cognitively register women as objects that they can use or act on, like power tools, if they have looked at sexy pictures of women before. At the American Association for the Advancement of Science...




sharedhope.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jul 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


That was that waitress I had staying at my place for a while who turned in bed and asked me if I loved her and I said "No."

She left at the end of the month. 

At least I did not lie to her.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


>


I can relate to that puppet Diego.
Fucking sad ,isn't it ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Jul 5, 2021)

Happy AF shutting down for the night early so I can get up and roll back to Michigan at 1am in the morning. I ran hard today and am exhausted. 

I did a short notice relay down to Jonesboro Arkansas. I have a hard time telling my boss no when he's giving me a % of this load as a bonus for doing this once it gets delivered. 

Anyways here's a bunch of pics from today maybe you guys will like


Illinois I-57 South


About to cross the Mississippi River at the Illinois/Missouri border, south on I-57


Gummi frogs to snack on 



Bad ass black Peterbilt at this Love's truckstop 


Another good looking Pete


Peterbilt 


Love's Jonesboro Arkansas 



Laying down, stretching my legs out and chilling in the bunk with my girl, AC is kicking and feels so good. It's a warm one today down here, like 90° and somewhat humid.


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


>


Thanks, bro. I'll now take a couple shots of teq, uh, coffee and maybe a few more, then binge watch puppets until I pass out. It'll get rid of my headache. No, the headache is my wife. I forget.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

I ran by the pond last night after supper to pick a few blueberries. This was in the tree. No eggs, so not sure how old it is. Looked in great shape though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Happy AF shutting down for the night early so I can get up and roll back to Michigan at 1am in the morning. I ran hard today and am exhausted.
> 
> I did a short notice relay down to Jonesboro Arkansas. I have a hard time telling my boss no when he's giving me a % of this load as a bonus for doing this once it gets delivered.
> 
> ...


It seems @blu3bird that you love your life.
That's very cool, especially in these times.
What's your dog's name?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2021)

Golf with my daughter yesterday made me happy. It’s the first time we were able to get out in almost 2 years.

She hasn’t missed a beat. She smacked this one about 200 yards, right down the middle of the fairway.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Golf with my daughter yesterday made me happy. It’s the first time we were able to get out in almost 2 years.
> View attachment 4937788
> She hasn’t missed a beat. She smacked this one about 200 yards, right down the middle of the fairway.


does she give lessons? i've got the 200 yds figured out but down the middle of the fairway not so much. lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> does she give lessons? i've got the 200 yds figured out but down the middle of the fairway not so much. lol.


Lol. We spend most of our time out there looking for my ball.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've got the 200 yds figured out but down the middle of the fairway not so much. lol.


WITH ONE SWING???? I take at least 3.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> WITH ONE SWING???? I take at least 3.


if golf was easy, it probably wouldn't be as fun. lol. it's that one or 2 great shots during a round that keeps you coming back


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> WITH ONE SWING???? I take at least 3.


She pounds it. She practically wraps the club around her neck and goes way past parallel but she usually makes solid contact.

She’s a natural but not too serious about it though. It’s just a fun activity we can do together.


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)

One of my mom's friends used to send a boy she had working for her to cut the grass around Mamma's grave. I will admit the folks down there are not the complaining kind, so I do let it slip from time to time. But for now, the grass is cut. Even the parking area. 

I just cut one charge worth a day, so it took four or five days to finish. This was day before yesterday. I didn't quite use up the whole charge before the rain came.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> She pounds it. She practically wraps the club around her neck and goes way past parallel but she usually makes solid contact.
> 
> She’s a natural but not too serious about it though. It’s just a fun activity we can do together.


Sometimes, I wish I had kids. After all, I'm part kid.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2021)

Just for laughs. We always need laughs.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2021)

More laughs, thanks to @Ozumoz66 for turning us on to this.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2021)

Tennessee Cop Knocked Unconscious After Allegedly Making Racist Remarks


Knoxville Police Officer Tanner Holt was off duty at a wedding reception when he was knocked unconscious after the alleged remarks.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 8, 2021)

Ya' gotta love it


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ya' gotta love it


Next, to be disbarred.


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

topcat said:


>


Last night's Nature was about Florida. The Key deer have lost so much habitat through sea level rise and hurricanes they are living in people's yards now.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 9, 2021)

I just finished my breakfast ( I slept late ) and now I'm stuffing my pipe with some nice Acapulco Gold (good herb/highly recommended  )
This is my breakfast



This is my pipe



And now I'm going to sit back and binge watch these guys (Life is good  )


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 9, 2021)

Love these kids.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Love these kids.


I realy love this Kid (Ravel was a one hit wonder  )
Mozart might be my favorite composer, but I'm not sure. Beethoven & Chopin are in the running, definitely.
It's a tough decision.
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's earliest compositions were at the age of 5
These are the first 5 completed pieces of music that the genius of Mozart ever wrote.
They really are awesome/mind boggling
Listen to this snippet from those compositions performed on the harpsichord.
Not too shabby for a child, right?






I have to put this in, it is a small section of Mozart's final work, aptly named Requiem ( His best work in my opinion/goes great with about 5 grams of schrooms  )






You got me going now and it's your fault @Don't Bogart.

Another one of my favorite works by "The Man" (Turn it UP!!!! )






And last, but definitely not the least, Chopin.
Do you like piano?
I'm pretty sure you do
Here you go ( a nice joint/glass of Cabernet goes well with it  )






Ok, last one, I promise (I read somewhere Beethoven was a big influence on Joey)










The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated - 12/28/1978 - Winterland (Official)


The Ramones - I Wanna Be SedatedRecorded Live: 12/28/1978 - Winterland - San Francisco, CAMore The Ramones at Music Vault: http://www.musicvault.comSubscribe...




youtu.be





Bye/stay safe 

r


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 10, 2021)

Earthworm Jim and the moonlight sonata.




__





HookTube







hooktube.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 10, 2021)

O.K. Dig up an obscure song.
Something you think "just-a-bout" no ones heard or has forgot. Yet will help with the flashbacks.
I'll start if you don't mind. (If you do......oh well).





HookTube







www.hooktube.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.K. Dig up an obscure song.
> Something you think "just-a-bout" no ones heard or has forgot. Yet will help with the flashbacks.
> I'll start if you don't mind. (If you do......oh well).
> 
> ...


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 10, 2021)

I really like the tracks 10 and 11. Kinda like Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fire, friends and family. Calm, beautiful night. Happy.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 11, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I really like the tracks 10 and 11. Kinda like Earth, Wind and Fire.


Happy I saw Earth, Wind and Fire in Atlanta in the late 90's - what an amazing experience. Also attended a Braves game. But the most outstanding time there was a feast at Fat Matt's Rib Shack - best ribs ever!

Wish this van was closer by.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 11, 2021)

Which brings me to a segue.
What's your favorite munchie. Could be what was, what is now.
Now, mine is taking sour cream about 3/4 cup. Adding diced garlic, onion, hot pepper spice. About 2 TBL. spoons of skim milk, (gotta watch my weight), and devouring a bag of Frito scoops.
In the past it's been a package of fig newtons. Walmart has a decent knockoff. I think Lil' Debbie had a really nice one. (I'm drooling), and getting carried away.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Not bad
This is better


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

I would think the Happy thread might be the appropriate place for this.

*Passenger who tried to open airliner door restrained with duct tape*
A passenger on American Airlines Flight 1774 Elizabeth LaClair told the Post that a woman sitting behind her was unsettled, telling a passenger right beside her that she didn’t want the plane to go up. 

LaClair, who returning from a hiking trip in Utah, also said that the woman “seemed off and very odd.” 

“She started getting more and more agitated and very loud, and the man sitting next to her, along with the flight attendants, kindly tried to console her and calm her, but nothing worked,” LaClair told the Post. 

LaClair said the woman, who she described as probably in her 30s and with green hair, started to run toward the airline door and tried to open it with flight attendants tackling the woman to the ground and then restraining her with duck tape to her seat, according to the Post. 

A flight passenger’s daughter posted a Tik Tok video showing the woman strapped onto her seat, screaming “You! You! You!” as the rest of the 190 passengers on the flight exited the plane. 








Passenger who tried to open airliner door restrained with duct tape


A passenger on a scheduled flight was restrained to her seat with duct tape after trying to open an airliner door, The Washington Post reported on Monday.A passenger on American Airlines Flight 177…




thehill.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 12, 2021)

printer said:


> A flight passenger’s daughter posted a Tik Tok video showing the woman strapped onto her seat, screaming “You! You! You!” as the rest of the 190 passengers on the flight exited the plane.


You gotta take your Librium.
What great comercial that would make for Duct tape. All those different colors they sell. Red duct tape with green hair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

Woman deliberately runs 49 red lights in ex-boyfriend's car to rack up fines after he left her for another woman, report says (yahoo.com)

*Woman deliberately runs 49 red lights in ex-boyfriend's car to rack up fines after he left her for another woman, report says*


A Chinese woman hatched a plan to get revenge on an ex-boyfriend who left her for another woman, local reports said.
She used her ex's car to deliberately run red lights and rack up fines, the Global Times reported.
The woman, known only as Lou, was arrested, the paper said.
An angry woman was arrested in Zhejiang Province in eastern China after she deliberately ran 49 red lights in her ex-boyfriend's car, according to local media.

The woman, identified only as Lou, asked a man called Chen to rent her former partner's Audi, the state-run Global Times newspaper reported.

Chen then handed the car to another man called Zhu who, with Lou, used the car in a two-day marathon committing traffic offenses, the Global Times said.

Zhu and Lou also ran 49 red lights before they were stopped by the police, the newspaper added.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

"...And the preacher said, 'You know, you always have the Lord by your side'. And I was so pleased to be informed of this, that I ran 20 red lights in his honor. Thank you Jesus. Thank you Lord..." -Jagger/Richards

Thank yew, Falun Gong. Thank yew, Epoch Times.


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> . . . . . . . . . What great comercial that would make for Duct tape. All those different colors they sell. Red duct tape with green hair.


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2021)

topcat said:


> "...And the preacher said, 'You know, you always have the Lord by your side'. And I was so pleased to be informed of this, that I ran 20 red lights in his honor. Thank you Jesus. Thank you Lord..." -Jagger/Richards
> 
> Thank yew, Falun Gong. Thank yew, Epoch Times.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

injinji said:


>


That song put Bakersfield, uh, on the map.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2021)

Say what you want about @Rob Roy, his dedication to children literacy is not appreciated enough.









Parents Furious After Library Uses Actor In Monkey Costume With Fake Penis To Encourage Kids To Read


As part of a library's program encouraging young readers, an actor showed up in a rainbow monkey costume with a fake penis and prominent buttocks angering parents in the community.




www.comicsands.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Say what you want about @Rob Roy, his dedication to children literacy is not appreciated enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob doesn't believe in education, he figures it's indoctrination, Rob has issues with toilet training FFS!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Say what you want about @Rob Roy, his dedication to children literacy is not appreciated enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

I wouldn't call this 'happy' but it does make me appreciate all the hard work dealing with morons on the road that folks like @blu3bird do to keep our economy running.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

Come comrades, we go for little walk in the woods... Vlad cracks down? Or trying to hide from Uncle Sam and cover their tracks? Or maybe Uncle Sam is kicking ass online.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

REvil ransomware gang inexplicably vanishes from the internet - CNN 

*Ransomware gang that hit meat supplier mysteriously vanishes from the internet*

Washington (CNN Business)REvil, the ransomware gang that attacked meat supplier JBS Foods this spring and a major IT software vendor this month, has mysteriously vanished from the internet, according to cybersecurity experts tracking the group.

Websites and other infrastructure belonging to the cybercriminal gang, which is believed to operate from Eastern Europe or Russia, went dark on Tuesday as close observers of the group found they were unable to connect to REvil's web page listing its victims.

Others said they were unable to connect to the sites REvil uses to communicate with victims and collect ransom payments.
"All REvil sites are down, including the payment sites and data leak site," tweeted Lawrence Abrams, creator of the information security blog BleepingComputer. "The public ransomware gang represenative [sic], Unknown, is strangely quiet."

The reasons for REvil's disappearance were not immediately clear, but it follows a raft of high-profile hackings by the group that seized control of computers around the world. It also comes after President Joe Biden said he warned his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin there would be consequences if Moscow failed to address the ransomware attacks emanating from within its borders.

The Biden administration has increasingly identified ransomware as a threat to national and economic security, highlighting its potential to disrupt critical infrastructure that Americans depend on.

Ransomware works by locking down a computer network, stealing and encrypting data until victims agree to pay a fee.
Those who refuse can find their information leaked online. In recent years, ransomware gangs have gone after hospitals, universities, police departments, city governments, and a wide range of other targets.

A source familiar told CNN the House Intelligence Committee has not been briefed on what caused REvil to go dark. An aide with the Senate Intelligence Committee said "no comment" when asked if that committee had been briefed on the situation.

Over the July 4 holiday weekend, cybersecurity experts said REvil was responsible for an attack on Kaseya, an IT software company that indirectly supports countless small businesses including accounting firms, restaurants and dentists' offices.
REvil claimed credit for the attack, demanding an eye-popping $70 million ransom to release the affected machines. US officials have also said REvil was behind the attack on JBS, one of the world's largest meatpacking companies.

REvil has obtained $11 million from victims in the course of its operation, according to the cryptocurrency payments tracker Ransomwhere.

The group's sudden disappearance has prompted widespread speculation about what may have occurred. Theories range from planned system downtime to a coordinated governmental strike. But at this stage, experts are still guessing. The FBI and US Cyber Command declined to comment on whether they may have been involved.

"This outage could be criminal maintenance, planned retirement, or, more likely, the result of an offensive response to the criminal enterprise -- we don't know," said Steve Moore, chief security strategist at the cybersecurity firm Exabeam.

Dmitri Alperovitch, co-founder of the cybersecurity firm CrowdStrike, hypothesized that western governments may be pressuring internet infrastructure companies not to complete web browser requests for REvil's sites.

Drew Schmitt, principal threat intelligence analyst at GuidePoint Security, cautioned that while an inability to connect to REvil's sites may be a potential indicator of law enforcement involvement, it doesn't prove it conclusively.
"Last week REvil's site was down for a bit as well," he said in a statement to CNN.

REvil is among the most prolific ransomware attackers, according to the cybersecurity firm CheckPoint. In the last two months alone, REvil conducted 15 attacks per week, CheckPoint spokesman Ekram Ahmed said.

Given the attention it has generated, REvil may have voluntarily chosen to lay low for a while, Ahmed added. "We recommend not jumping to any immediate conclusions as it's early, but REvil is, indeed, one of the most ruthless and creative ransomware gangs we've ever seen."

Anne Neuberger, the top White House cyber official, was traveling with Biden on Tuesday, though her reasons for accompanying the president to Philadelphia were not clear. A White House spokesperson didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

A change yer shorts moment! I wonder if there was anything left of the ball.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*It was all a blur’: San Antonio teen’s golf ball traveling at 88 mph struck by lightning at Top...*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

Is there a thread in the
Politics section about the recent assassination of President Jovenel Moïse?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 13, 2021)

You guys will like this.
My wife is dealing with cognitive issues.
So I have fish tanks to feed my grows and she likes to feed the fish.
She went down to feed the fish and called up, "Where is the fish food?"
"Where it always is hon, in the fridge where we always keep it."
A couple of minutes go by and I go down to join her.
I walk in the room and there on the table is a bag of pot I just trimmed over the weekend. And floating around in the tank is about a quarter oz.
Instead of the fish fridge she went to the pot fridge. I panicked a bit and she got upset but hey, I love her still.
Looks like the fish are doing quite nicely.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is there a thread in the
> Politics section about the recent assassination of President Jovenel Moïse?


Not yet, outside of it being crazy, I'm not sure what is going on with it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Not yet, outside of it being crazy, I'm not sure what is going on with it.


Listen to “the daily” podcast of the Assasination of the President from Haiti and it will give you some insight. The interviewer actually met with him recently so there is some live commentary. It’s definitely one of the better Podcasts by them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2021)

Schumer launches long-shot bid for legal weed - POLITICO 

*Schumer launches long-shot bid for legal weed*
*The majority leader backs marijuana legalization, but he still needs to convince his party, Republicans and even the president.*

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer released sweeping draft legislation Wednesday to legalize weed, officially kickstarting a difficult debate in his chamber that also makes a major splash for one of his campaign promises.

The measure floated by the New York Democrat — along with Sens. Cory Booker (D-N.J.) and Ron Wyden (D-Ore.) — proposes removing federal penalties on cannabis, expunging nonviolent federal cannabis-related criminal records and letting states decide if or how to legalize the drug.

Marijuana legalization has spread rapidly across the country in recent years, where 18 states have embraced full legalization and 37 permit medical marijuana. Public opinion suggests there’s widespread bipartisan support for liberalizing cannabis laws, but that shift hasn’t translated to the Senate: Schumer has several reluctant members within his own caucus and will have to scrounge up at least 10 Republican votes for the legislation during an already chaotic Senate calendar filled with Biden administration priorities on infrastructure, police accountability and education.

Schumer would also need to corner President Joe Biden — who has supported decriminalizing marijuana but not legalizing it — to sign the bill. Still, he’s projected confidence about his odds in the past.

"The fact that every member will know once we introduce this legislation — not only that it has my support, but that it will come to the floor for a vote — is going to help move things forward in a very strong way," Schumer told POLITICO in April.

Key policy details: The discussion draft of the Cannabis Administration and Opportunity Act includes provisions that cater to both “states rights” Republicans and progressive Democrats. While the proposal seeks to remove all federal penalties on weed, it would allow states to prohibit even the possession of cannabis — along with production and distribution — a nod to states’ rights. It would also establish funding for a wide range of federal research into everything from drugged driving to the impact cannabis has on the human brain. The measure aims to collect data about traffic deaths, violent crime and other public health concerns often voiced by Republican lawmakers.

On the flip side, the proposal also includes provisions that are crucial to progressives. That includes three grant programs designed to help socially or economically disadvantaged individuals, as well as those hurt by the war on drugs and expungements of federal non-violent cannabis offenses. States and cities also have to create an automatic expungement program for prior cannabis offenses to be eligible for any grant funding created by the bill.

The uphill battle: The Senate's discussion draft is based partially on a bill that passed the Democratic-controlled House in December that sought to remove federal penalties on weed, expunge some criminal records and create a social equity grant program, among other things. But with the Senate in Republican hands at the time, legislation was viewed as a messaging bill and a way to gauge support for the issue.

The House vote split mostly down party lines, with some defections among moderate Democrats who joined Republicans unmoved to support such broad reforms. Few Republicans voted for the bill — even Congressional Cannabis Caucus co-chair GOP Rep. Dave Joyce of Ohio voted no because of concerns over expungements and the tax structure.

Some Senate Democrats like Sen. Jeanne Shaheen (N.H.) have voiced opposition to legalizing marijuana, and no Republicans have come out to replace the dubious Democrats regardless of local support.

GOP Sens. Mike Rounds of South Dakota and Steve Daines of Montana, who both represent states that have embraced recreational weed, remain opposed to federal legalization. But others, such as Sens. Kevin Cramer (N.D.) and Lisa Murkowski (Alaska) have said they’re open to discussing federal reform that still allows states to choose their own policies — the needle Schumer, Booker and Wyden will likely have to thread.

What’s next: The discussion draft has not yet been formally introduced and needs input broadly from other lawmakers. Schumer, Wyden and Booker's offices are taking comment from lawmakers and the general public — including advocates, the cannabis industry, public health experts and the law enforcement community — until September 1.

The bottom line: Federal weed legalization is dicey at best, especially given the more pressing concerns of infrastructure spending and pandemic recovery.

Schumer said in April that any bill he introduced was certain to evolve — a draft serving as a jumping off point to spark discussion with unconvinced lawmakers in both parties.

"We'd certainly listen to some suggestions if that'll bring more people on board," Schumer said. "That is not to say we're going to throw overboard things like expungement of records — very important to us — and other things like that, just 'cause some people don't like it."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Schumer launches long-shot bid for legal weed - POLITICO
> 
> *Schumer launches long-shot bid for legal weed*
> *The majority leader backs marijuana legalization, but he still needs to convince his party, Republicans and even the president.*
> ...


We NEED to do this NOW! Give the people a lift ! Give the people some LOVE! give us our Fucking Freedom!


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 14, 2021)

Its only going to happen if they get rid of the filibuster, and maybe not even then. Looking at you Joe from WV.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Dogs have masters, cats have servants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2021)

*More Idiots Charged For Roles In Jan. 6th Insurrection - Seditionist Round-Up Roundup*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2021)

'We all quit': Burger King staff leaves note to management on store sign (yahoo.com) 

*'We all quit': Burger King staff leaves note to management on store sign*



A Burger King sign has gone viral after employees of one of the chain's restaurants left a notice to management that they were "all quitting," according to "TODAY" Digital.

Rachael Flores began working at a location in Lincoln, Nebraska, in August and was promoted to general manager just a few months later after the departure of a previous manager. Flores has worked in restaurants before, including other Burger Kings, and she was familiar with the environment, but she was unprepared for the behavior she experienced from upper management, she told "TODAY."

"We all quit. Sorry for the inconvenience," read the message posted on the sign outside the restaurant after Flores and at least six other employees decided to put in their two weeks' notice.

Flores said she experienced months of issues, including short staffing, managerial turnover and "hectic" work conditions.

"We had just got really tired of upper management and them not coming to help and not caring about the employees," Flores told "TODAY." "As I became general manager, it got more crazy. I had multiple different bosses."

Flores and several other employees put in their two weeks' notice to management at the end of June, she said. Flores alleges that on several occasions, she would go in to work a shift that was meant for five to seven people to find only two or three working, "TODAY" reported. She said there were many days when work conditions were unsafe for employees who were left to work in dangerously hot temperatures without air conditioning.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 'We all quit': Burger King staff leaves note to management on store sign (yahoo.com)
> 
> *'We all quit': Burger King staff leaves note to management on store sign*
> 
> ...


Here's your big chance to be a Burger King Manager. They need you now more than ever!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2021)

Sacha Baron Cohen Victorious Over Roy Moore in $95 Million Lawsuit Over ‘This Is America’ Prank


A judge has sided with Sacha Baron Cohen in a lawsuit filed by former U.S. Senate candidate Roy Moore against the “Borat” star, with Baron Cohen beating a $95 million defamation lawsuit Moore brought in 2018. The lawsuit stemmed from an interview Baron Cohen did with Moore on behalf of his...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2021)

Laura Jane Grace on playing first concert to take place at Four Seasons Total Landscaping, that 'most hallowed of political and mulching grounds'


"This will be the first and last time Brendan and I will play in front of a landscaping company, and we promise it will be better than that MAGA s*** show."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 14, 2021)

will be better than that maga shit show made me spit out my drink


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Laura Jane Grace on playing first concert to take place at Four Seasons Total Landscaping, that 'most hallowed of political and mulching grounds'
> 
> 
> "This will be the first and last time Brendan and I will play in front of a landscaping company, and we promise it will be better than that MAGA s*** show."
> ...


Biden should designate it a national historic site.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2021)

This is one of my favorite jokes
Three guys, a Jew, an Italian and an Irishman decided to go to the local bar and have a pint of beer.
They sat at the bar & ordered they're beers and the bartender placed the glasses in front of each man.
One by one they raised they're glasses for a toast to health and happiness
The Jew was the 1st to imbibe and as he brought the glass to his lips, he exclaimed "Oy vea, there's a fly in my beer you Goyim, I'm going to sue"
Next was the Italian, who cried out "Mama Mia you eggplant, (bartender was Black) what the fuck is this fly doing in my beer"
Lastly, the Irishman picked up his glass and studied it, observing his fly in his glass, sipping his beer.
With out any hesitance at all, Paddy (that was his name) reached out as fast as Bruce Lee (God rest soul) and grabbed the fly by it's wings.
"Jesus, Mary & Joseph, what do ye (addressing the fly) think your doing?
He then started to shake the fly vigorously over his glass and with a booming roar screamed at the poor fly
"Spit it the feck out, you little gobshite" 
(Just In case you don't know what a gobshite is)
*gobshite* (plural gobshites) (Ireland, slang, moderately offensive) One who engages in nonsensical chatter or unwanted conversation. (Ireland, slang, moderately offensive) A person (or a fly in this instance) of very poor judgment and unpleasant character. 
The fly did as requested and spit the beer back into the glass, and Paddy, in his usual manner downed the pint in one swallow and declared
"Ah, that was wonderfull pint bartender, I'll take another, but hold the fly this time""


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2021)

Since I had hired a crew to clear some of the fire breaks on mine and Sister's shared timber lands, and had done the rest of it by myself, she had said that I could have all of the block grant recovery money for those tracts. I just signed the final agreement this morning. When we called to ask her was she still going to be so generous since her part was going to be $15K, she said, no, that was when she thought it would be 2-3K. I wasn't going to hold her to it anyway.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 16, 2021)

So Jimdamick, you reminded me of this joke.
A German, a Mexican, and a Jew were walking down a street together. It was a hot summer day.
The German said, "I'm dizzy, I'm sweating I'm irritable! I must have Schnaps."
The Mexican says, "I'm dizzy, I'm sweating I'm irritable! I must have Tequila."
The Jew says, "I'm dizzy, I'm sweating I'm irritable! I must have Diabetes."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 17, 2021)

I had to come back to the happy thread. That Cali thread about funding foster kids was killing me.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 17, 2021)

Drinking + smoke= Jeff Bridges.
Movie title.
You get to have your wife smoke a big bowl. And then........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

Eye-Poking Flight Attendants and Eye-Popping Fines for Airplane Mayhem (businessinsider.com) 

*Airlines and regulators turn to eye-poking flight attendants and eye-popping fines amid sharp rise in unruly passenger incidents*


*Airlines and federal regulators are scrambling to contain a sudden uptick in unruly passengers on planes.*
*The FAA has received 3,420 "unruly passenger" reports in 2021, and 3,000 weapons have been seized at airports.*
*Under zero-tolerance policy, fines are larger than ever, and some are pushing for federal prosecutions for in-flight assaults.*

In undisclosed locations near airports around the country this month, flight attendants are receiving training in aggressive self defense moves that are specially designed for close-quarters. 

Flight attendants learn the double-ear slap, the eye-poke, and the groin-kick. They learn tricks to swiftly disarm passengers with sharp weapons, and how to use items readily available aboard a plane for defense.

The moves are designed to de-escalate and quickly subdue passengers because in the words of former trainer Scott Armstrong, "you don't want to get into a long, drawn-out fight."

This is, as they say, not a drill. Just last week, the training was famously put to good use, when a female passenger on an American Airlines flight to North Carolina attacked and bit several flight attendants and tried to open the plane's door mid-flight. 

Resourceful flight attendants grabbed a roll of duct-tape, and the woman arrived at her destination, subdued and bound tightly to her chair. It might not have been standard protocol but it was effective and American Airlines later applauded its crew. 

It's not just your imagination; there really has been an extraordinary amount of mayhem in the skies recently. 

Last month, an off-duty attendant on a Delta flight to Los Angeles from Atlanta overpowered flight attendants and took charge of the PA system. Passengers had to step in to help subdue him. 

A video of a woman attacking a Southwest flight attendant and knocking out two of her teeth before another passenger stepped in to help recently went viral.

The annual flight attendant training, which the Transportation Security Authority (TSA) started in 2004 and paused due to Covid19, resumes at a time of record-breaking reports of delays due to passenger misbehavior on commercial flights. 

During a year when many travelers stayed home due to Covid-19, the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) says it has received 3,420 reports of "unruly passenger" incidents on planes as of July 13. More than three quarters of those incidents have been related to passengers refusing to abide by the federal mask mandate. 

With five months left in the year, the average number of reports has already been surpassed roughly threefold, and the FAA has set up a new special task force to investigate. 

There are also more firearms being discovered during routine x-ray screenings of carry-on luggage, according to the TSA. As of mid-July, roughly 3,000 weapons have been intercepted so far in 2021, and 85% of them were loaded, the TSA told Insider in an email. 

Over the 4th of July weekend, 70 guns were discovered at airport checkpoints. This month, six firearms were seized at airports in Oregon over a single 10-day period, an "astounding" number, according to the TSA. Nationally, the TSA says we are on-trend to double the yearly average for weapons seizures. 

Flight attendants are on the front lines, and say the self-defense training is sorely needed.

Sarah Nelson, the president of the International Association for Flight Attendants (AFA), believes the training should be made mandatory. In a town hall posted on YouTube, she said that flight attendants have become "literal punching bags" for the public and that many had left their jobs. 

"This should send a message to the public that these events are serious and flight attendants are there to ensure the safety and security of everyone in the plane," Nelson told the press. 

Nelson's group says it received over 5,000 responses to its fact-finding survey on unruly passengers. According to an AFA spokesperson, more flight attendants than ever have been requesting support and advice from the union. 

*What can be done?*
And yet, in the face of all of this, the options that are available to airlines are limited.

There are not necessarily enough federal air marshals – officials who dress in civilian clothes and are tasked with protecting against the most extreme in-flight scenarios – to be aboard every flight, and their responsibilities have never covered keeping the peace for fellow travelers. For security reasons, the TSA does not disclose the number of federal air marshals or discuss their specific duties or routes.

Regulations say that cabin safety is the responsibility of flight attendants.

Meanwhile, unruly behavior in the skies has traditionally been met with warnings and relatively small federal fines, as well as bans imposed by individual airlines. When an arrest is made, it is generally by state law enforcement. 

Nick Calio, the CEO of Airlines for America, an aviation coalition, wrote to Attorney General Merrick Garland in May to urge swift action against unruly passengers, and proposed that the FAA refer the most severe cases to the Justice Department for federal criminal prosecution.

Looking for new ways to shame travelers into exhibiting better behavior, the FAA has broken with its usual protocol and began publishing details about the incidents. The FAA has previously kept this information private but, a spokesperson explained, figured the details might make people think twice before acting out on a plane.

Also, the FAA has chosen to get creative. 

The agency has tweeted jocular memes, including one featuring Brad Pitt as part of a public awareness campaign.

In another campaign launched in early July, adorable kids starred in a public service announcement that lampooned poorly-behaved adults. A wise, winsome toddler cautions that grown-ups can go to jail if they keep "doing that stuff." 

"They should know better if they're, like, adults," another child says – quite reasonably – while swaying past the screen perched in a swing.

Since January, the FAA has had in place a zero-tolerance policy, which did away with warnings and made it possible for fines – which accused passengers can contest in court – to be larger than ever.

When FAA's chief administrator Steve Dickson announced the policy in January he cited the events of Jan. 6, when supporters of President Trump stormed the U.S. Capitol, but more recently incidents have been tied to the mask mandate. Passengers deciding to bring alcohol aboard flights was another common thread to the incidents. 

That policy will be reviewed in September, when the mask mandate is set to expire, and there is some discussion of making it permanent. 

As a result, in-flight misbehavior has become increasingly expensive. Under zero-tolerance, the FAA has handed down a whopping $682,000 in fines year-to-date against 84 passengers, many over $10,000. 

The steepest fine proposed so far this year was $52,500 for a Delta Airlines passenger who, last December, tried to open the cockpit door, assaulted a flight attendant, and was subdued and cuffed with the help of passengers. The woman, who was flying from Honolulu to Seattle, then freed herself of the cuffs to assault the flight attendant a second time, and was met by law enforcement upon arrival.

Another *fine *of $21,500 went to a Frontier Airlines passenger who argued about the mask policy, drank alcohol not served by the airline, and argued with a nearby passenger before striking the passenger in the head. 

And a woman in Indianapolis was fined $18,500 because she argued with the captain of the plane, and punched a nearby passenger in the back of the head, while the passenger was holding an infant. 

Because of the enormous caseload, the task force has not yet processed fines for the incident involving the flight attendant who lost teeth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

*"I'm Not Into Coups" Claims Our Fascist Former President*





Donald Trump, our fascist former president, lashed out at Chairman of the Joint Chiefs Mark Milley today, who says he feared Trump was stoking unrest in preparation for a coup attempt on January 6th, the day scores of insurrectionists overran the U.S. Capitol in his name.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm happy to report my Maggotts and Becketts Complex is much better now.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 18, 2021)

Checking in tonight! 

Busy as hell at work last few weeks, just local running, well I did a quick overnight relay out to Slippery Rock, PA last week and am doing a relay today. It's nothing too bad just an overnighter from the yard in Grand Rapids, MI out to Sioux City, Iowa.

I'm in Sioux City right now, is 698 miles from my shop. I run pretty hard out here, made it here in 9 hours and 15 minutes lol. I'll make it back to Michigan tomorrow, going to take it a little easy though, I don't want to piss off our safety manager too much.

I'm pretty happy, been working my ass off making money. I'm at a Love's off I-26 and there was a Subway inside, I had a footlong meatball sub with provolone cheese on Italian herbs n cheese bread for supper.. I gave the young lady that made my sub a $10 tip, was nice to see her smile

Here's a couple pics from today, there's not much in Iowa, just cornfields and hills








Here's me


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I had to come back to the happy thread. That Cali thread about funding foster kids was killing me.


Watch The Marx Brothers' "Monkey Business". Thank me later.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What's your favorite munchie


No doubt about it, 

1st this to get primed



Then these


[
And to finsh


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.K. Dig up an obscure song.
> Something you think "just-a-bout" no ones heard or has forgot. Yet will help with the flashbacks.
> I'll start if you don't mind. (If you do......oh well).
> 
> ...


How's this?






And this 

Last one is sorta well known (Sorry, I like it 





Last one


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 18, 2021)

This is pretty good


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

*Record Number Of Workers Quitting Jobs*





As businesses reopen and the economy takes off, employees have options for employment. Some have put off leaving their job because of the pandemic, are burned out from the last year, or have money saved by working from home and want to try something new.


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Record Number Of Workers Quitting Jobs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can lump me in that number. I didn't quit completely, just from weekends, where the bulk of my hours came from. I'm training the new folks for the next couple three weekends, then they are on their own.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

Edit; oops, already posted in another thread.
Welcome to California, Mutt an' Marge. Well...maybe not.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

*Pedestrians trigger spontaneous dance party in New York just by standing in the right spot*
Itching to bring some impromptu fun to the streets as coronavirus restrictions have lifted, performance group Improv Everywhere kicked off its first project since the pandemic by placing a yellow decal on the pavement at Grand Army Plaza in Manhattan, reading, “Stand here for dance party.”














Pedestrians trigger spontaneous dance party in New York just by standing in the right spot


The fun took place at Grand Army Plaza in Manhattan.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

Not quite happy but interesting. 

Tesla Model X survives tornado and captures video with Sentry mode





__





Tesla Model X survives tornado and captures video with Sentry mode


A Tesla Model X was caught in a passing tornado, and it not only survived it, but it also filmed the whole thing on Tesla’s Sentry mode. Statistically speaking, tornadoes are fairly rare. They form about 1,000 times per year in the US, and in Canada, they happen roughly 100 times per year...




electrek.co







https://i0.wp.com/electrek.co/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2021/07/Tesla-sentry-mode-tornado-footage.gif?w=2000&quality=82&strip=all&ssl=1


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 19, 2021)

rudy stories always make me laugh









Giuliani was intentionally given the wrong time for a debate-prep session after clashing with other Trump advisors, book says


Giuliani sought to attend a Trump debate-prep session a day before the Cleveland face-off, but there was a plan in place to tinker with his wishes.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> rudy stories always make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Rudy is fucked now that the feds are looking into his activities, if he can, he will sell Donald's ass for a walk or reduced sentence. About the only thing he'd be useful for is as a witness and informant for Trump's insurrection trial, but a blitzed out drunk ain't much use as a witness. Rudy might die from stress before the year is out, or the DT's might kill him when they lock him up.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> rudy stories always make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If they avoid prison sentences, he and Individual 1 will team to take their show on the road. There's a lot of material there. Call them Dupe & Lie.

They'd kill 'em in the Catskills. Maybe the Klondike, too. Move over Frank, Dean, Joey, and uh, Sammy.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

The funny thing if they all kept a lower profile they could have continued with their scams and not attract too much attention. But no, the call of power and grift was too much for them. It goes with thinking they are smarter than everyone else.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

*Man gets 18 months for threatening judge in Michael Flynn case*

A Long Island man who sent a threatening voice mail to the judge presiding over the case against Former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn was sentenced to 18 months in prison on Monday, CNN reports.
Frank Caporusso was charged last year with one count of influencing, impeding, or retaliating against a federal official by threat and another count of interstate communication that contained a threat against another person when he left a voicemail for U.S. District Judge Emmet G. Sullivan.
"Back out of this bulls**t before it's too late, or we'll start cutting down your staff. This is not a threat. This is a promise," Caporusso said in the voice mail according to CNN.

In a statement from Sullivan read on Monday, the federal judge said the threat had had a "profound impact" on him and his family. The judge described feeling unsafe now doing normal activities like driving his car and walking his dog.
Caporusso has spent nearly one year in prison since being arrested last year. According to Caporusso's attorneys, he had made that voicemail while in an alcohol dependency brought on by a withdrawal from opioids he had been on due to an injury.

“I wish there was something more than just an apology I could offer Judge Sullivan. I am completely sorry for what happened," he added. 








Man gets 18 months for threatening judge in Michael Flynn case


A Long Island man who sent a threatening voice mail to the judge presiding over the case against Former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn was sentenced to 18 months in prison on Monday, …




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Jul 19, 2021)

Leave a mean tweet and get 18 months. Trespass into the effing US capitol and get six.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 19, 2021)

printer said:


> *Pedestrians trigger spontaneous dance party in New York just by standing in the right spot*
> Itching to bring some impromptu fun to the streets as coronavirus restrictions have lifted, performance group Improv Everywhere kicked off its first project since the pandemic by placing a yellow decal on the pavement at Grand Army Plaza in Manhattan, reading, “Stand here for dance party.”
> 
> 
> ...


Only in Manhattan


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> Leave a mean tweet and get 18 months. Trespass into the effing US capitol and get six.


Maybe we could get Trump riled up to leave a message?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

'That's my money!' Trump fumed after Lincoln Project revealed Brad Parscale was living large on campaign cash - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*'That's my money!' Trump fumed after Lincoln Project revealed Brad Parscale was living large on campaign cash*

When reports surfaced last year that former President Donald Trump's then-campaign manager Brad Parscale was leveraging his income from the re-election effort to maintain a lavish lifestyle -- complete with a waterfront beach house in South Florida, a luxury boat, and a Ferrari -- the Lincoln Project cut a brutal attack ad mocking Trump for getting fleeced by his own inner circle.

Now, according to a passage from Michael Bender's upcoming book "Frankly, We Did Win This Election" obtained by Business Insider, it appears that the ad struck a nerve with the former president.

"Bender wrote that Trump, wildly waving around a printout of one of the articles on how much money Parscale's company had taken in, went on the war path in Trump Tower," reported Grace Panetta. "When he finally located his campaign manager, Trump 'unleashed a stream of insults, accusations, and expletives that seemed to defy basic laws of human biology that state every man must at some point pause to take a breath,' Bender wrote. He also declared: 'that's my money!' and 'what the f---?'"

The tirade forced deputy campaign manager David Bossie and Kellyanne Conway to intervene and defend Parscale's work by pointing out how he was building up a massive campaign war chest.

Trump then lamented: 'I just hate these f---ing stories.'"

Shortly after the Parscale story broke, he was demoted back to his original position as the campaign's digital strategist.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Isn't life grand?


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Only in Manhattan


Well, I could see it in Hollywood, Santa Monica, Venice Beach, San Francisco. It'll become a trend.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2021)

topcat said:


> Well, I could see it in Hollywood, Santa Monica, Venice Beach. It'll become a trend.


Yea, I think it's pretty cool 
You live in CA?
How's the weather treating you?
Pretty fucked up, eh?
I'm sorry.
Take care & try to stay cool.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2021)

This is my boy & my wife (That's not me  )
Your smiling now, right?
I know you are


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)

tom brady zings trump as the Bucs meet Biden at the WH. lol. 








‘About 40% of the people still don’t think we won': Tom Brady zings 2020 election deniers as Bucs visit White House


Brady quipped that President Joe Biden could relate to claims that the Bucs didn't actually win the Super Bowl.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I think it's pretty cool
> You live in CA?
> How's the weather treating you?
> Pretty fucked up, eh?
> ...


You know I do.
Sonoma County has excellent weather. It treats everyone the same way.
It rarely gets to 100 degrees.
Don't be.
Thanks, will do. No air conditioning required here.

Peace on you, brother.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 20, 2021)

Well, so much for running local lol. I no more than got back to the yard from Iowa and they needed a relay to one of our drivers sitting in Illinois.

I'm down in Kankakee, IL at Love's getting ready to smash some 2 for $6 Arby's roast beef n cheddar for supper and I got an ORANGE CREAM SHAKE with my sandwiches. Shut down early tonight, I plan on heading back about 1230-1am. I'm really hoping I-80 is cleared up by the time I get thru there later. South end of Chicago, it is absolutely insane right now with all the construction.


Here's some Peterbilt trucks in my view


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 20, 2021)

One of my favorite songs


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 20, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Guys, I bought a Cub Cadet XT1 riding lawn mower tonight after work
> 
> I just cut my yard and this mower is sweet, cuts nice and rides nice. Kohler 5400 series
> 541cc 18hp
> ...


I’ve got the same one but 3.5 years old now. Rear axel seals leak like a bitch but easy to fill transfer case. Second motor (warranty) due to the shit oil drain tube cracking. They’ve replaced it with a steel pipe. I probably should have bought a Deere lol.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 20, 2021)

Another Pete just pulled in for the night, sharp looking truck with a custom paint job


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 20, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ve got the same one but 3.5 years old now. Rear axel seals leak like a bitch but easy to fill transfer case. Second motor (warranty) due to the shit oil drain tube cracking. They’ve replaced it with a steel pipe. I probably should have bought a Deere lol.


I wanted a JD but I only went to Home Depot and that's all they had left. I impulse bought my Cub Cadet lol. I should've just gone to a JD dealership. 

I like it so far though, yeah the oil drain is kinda weird, I'll probably just replace it with a regular plug if I ever have any problems with it


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 20, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I wanted a JD but I only went to Home Depot and that's all they had left. I impulse bought my Cub Cadet lol. I should've just gone to a JD dealership.
> 
> I like it so far though, yeah the oil drain is kinda weird, I'll probably just replace it with a regular plug if I ever have any problems with it


When the rear axels start to leak there is a small hole in the top of the transfer case below the battery on left side. I just dump 10-W-30 in it when it starts to hesitate lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2021)

topcat said:


> You know I do.
> Sonoma County has excellent weather. It treats everyone the same way.
> It rarely gets to 100 degrees.
> Don't be.
> ...


Very good to hear that your doing ok, that's excellent 
Sonoma is wine country, right?
It sounds lovely.
You take care my friend
Peace out


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Very good to hear that your doing ok, that's excellent
> Sonoma is wine country, right?
> It sounds lovely.
> You take care my friend
> Peace out


Yes, it is. I moved here in 1981 and wine grapes have been planted every year since. I can't believe there's a market big enough, but evidently there is. The vines have taken over the cow pastures, but it's still better than seeing miles of tract homes. We've suffered from wildfires the last few years, but so far this year, we're good. Maybe the fuel load being reduced is the reason, but it's still early. The rest of the state is in a delicate condition.

Thanks so much for the well wishes and the same right back at ya'!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yes, it is. I moved here in 1981 and wine grapes have been planted every year since. I can't believe there's a market big enough, but evidently there is. The vines have taken over the cow pastures, but it's still better than seeing miles of tract homes. We've suffered from wildfires the last few years, but so far this year, we're good. Maybe the fuel load being reduced is the reason, but it's still early. The rest of the state is in a delicate condition.
> 
> Thanks so much for the well wishes and the same right back at ya'!


You make wine?
Fucking excellent!!!!
I had a friend a long time ago whose father was from Sicily (not Italy, big difference  )
Anyway, the father would make wine every year, turning his basement into a winery, and I mean winery.
He would get like 20 crates of red grapes & send his wife down & have her stomp away 
Anyway, everyone would wait breathlessly for that 1st bottle to be opened & it was a celebration when it was
So, being Sicilian, it had to be done right, which means lots of food & lots of wine had to be involved.
Anyone ever have dinner at a real Italian household?
Those fuckers (Sicilians) know how to eat, thats for sure ( if possible make friends with an Italian and get his mother to feed you, you won'd regret it  )
Course after course after course of the best food I ever had the pleasure of eating. (I REALLY love Italian food, my favorite, Mexican a close 2nd)
But, the best part of those dinners was when the 1st bottle was opened (soon to be followed by many more  )
You know what, Italians love their wine, and I mean love. (Almost as much as the Irish love their whiskey  )
There's no problem giving a 12 year old a glass, slightly watered down.
But for a 16 year old boy, no limitations, it was full speed ahead & batten down the hatches (it's time to get fucked up  )
Then once we were all drunk as fuck & stuffed wih food (great wine & food  ) we'd dance, like everyone would 
I was lucky to have a great friend whose father could make some kick ass wine 
Memorable days

This is one tune we'd all dance to ( I kicked ass  )






This is sorta what the stomping looked like (do you stomp topcat or have your wife do it?  )


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You make wine?
> Fucking excellent!!!!
> I had a friend a long time ago whose father was from Sicily (not Italy, big difference  )
> Anyway, the father would make wine every year, turning his basement into a winery, and I mean winery.
> ...


No, I don't make wine. I don't even drink much of it. I'm into beer and there's a lot of brewers in this area, too. Lagunitas is the most familiar. There are so many winemakers that can make fine wine between Napa, Sonoma, and Mendocino that is relatively cheap, it's not worth it, unless you just want a hobby. Same with the beer, though for years now, it's been focused on ale, which I'm not a fan of. My favorite is Anchor Steam Beer, from San Francisco that ushered in the "craft beer" revolution. 
This area used to be called "The egg basket of the world", then shifted to dairy cows, then The World Wrist wrestling Championship (until going corporate and moving to Reno, or Las Vegas, I don't remember). Then, the slow growth movement that went to the Supreme Court. Now, it's the "no more gas stations" proclamation. A lot of agriculture, but at the moment, pretty blue.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2021)

Too bad in some way's that I'm Irish.
We have the worst food, mostly it tastes like shite 
This is probably the best offered



But actually, it's not bad after a dozen or so of these



And a nip or two or three or four, etc, etc of this goes nicely as a dessert, so to speak 



And once we have satiated our hunger & thirst, we do this






Oh well, we'll just have to make do 

Slainte!


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You make wine?
> Fucking excellent!!!!
> I had a friend a long time ago whose father was from Sicily (not Italy, big difference  )
> Anyway, the father would make wine every year, turning his basement into a winery, and I mean winery.
> ...


Being from L.A., we were blessed with a lot of authentic Mexican restaurants. The portions were so big, you never went away hungry, and damn cheap, too! The best were family run, with mama doing the cooking. One of the few things I miss about L.A..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 21, 2021)

topcat said:


> Being from L.A., we were blessed with a lot of authentic Mexican restaurants. The portions were so big, you never went away hungry, and damn cheap, too! The best were family run, with mama doing the cooking. One of the few things I miss about L.A..


They have great Mexican food in San Diego too. Oscars and Old Town are some of our favourites. I hope they will still be there when we finally get back!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 21, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Too bad in some way's that I'm Irish.
> We have the worst food, mostly it tastes like shite
> This is probably the best offered
> 
> ...


My mother is Irish and we had corned beef boiled dinner every Sunday night. I hated it.

I like it a lot more now. Maybe because I don’t have it every week.


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

topcat said:


> Being from L.A., we were blessed with a lot of authentic Mexican restaurants. The portions were so big, you never went away hungry, and damn cheap, too! The best were family run, with mama doing the cooking. One of the few things I miss about L.A..


We have pretty good Mexican places here in NW Florida too. There is a small chain called el jalisco. They are growing pretty fast. Maybe a dozen sites so far. I always get the seafood soup. I'm a big eater and I have to take half of it home.

The wife got to be friends with one of the owners back when she was rich and famous. He would help her out when she needed a translator.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

Fans Turn on MAGA Coffee Co. After Founder Denounces Proud Boys


How “Black Rifle Coffee is this perfect little metaphor for what has happened to the Republican Party over the past four years,” and much more on the latest Fever Dreams.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Fans Turn on MAGA Coffee Co. After Founder Denounces Proud Boys*

*FEVER DREAMS
How “Black Rifle Coffee is this perfect little metaphor for what has happened to the Republican Party over the past four years,” and much more on the latest Fever Dreams.*

Two coffee companies are currently competing for a pool of politically motivated customers, with each company trying to prove that they provide the Trumpiest, most aggressively MAGA coffee experience in the entire United States.

No, it’s not Starbucks and Caribou. It’s Black Rifle Coffee and Stocking Mill Coffee.

And one of them has already gotten in trouble with some of its fan base for crossing a group of Trump-worshipping, far-right extremists.

“The difficulty [Black Rifle Coffee is] in right now is they’ve spent several years kind of appealing to the worst attitudes, particularly in the American man… One of their initial things was they sold… range targets with hipsters on them,” Will Sommer, co-host of The Daily Beast’s *Fever Dreams* podcast, says on this week’s episode. “Kyle Rittenhouse wore one of their shirts and they had to distance themselves, and then of course that angered their fan base. And then most notably, one of the premier Capitol rioters was wearing a Black Rifle Coffee hat.”

Things only got worse for Black Rifle Coffee when its founders denounced the Proud Boys in a _New York Times_ profile published earlier this month, leaving an opening for Stocking Mill—which has a slogan of “Arrive Violently”—to outflank them from the right. This led to former Black Rifle drinkers announcing that they’d punish the company, for instance, by setting their Black Rifle clothing on fire.

“I love how Black Rifle Coffee is this perfect little metaphor for what has happened to the Republican Party over the past four years,” fellow Fever Dreams host Asawin Suebsaeng says. “It’s like, ‘Oh, we spent all this time cuddling up to the worst elements in the conservative base and the Republican Party, and now we’re stunned to see that we’ve gotten some blowback.’”
...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My mother is Irish and we had corned beef boiled dinner every Sunday night. I hated it.
> 
> I like it a lot more now. Maybe because I don’t have it every week.


If you were in Ireland and asked for corned beef & cabbage, they'd say "What the feck are ye talking about, we don't eat that shite"
And they don't.
It's totally an American concoction, started in Boston & New York amongst the Irish immigrants because it, Corned Beef & Cabbage & Potatoes were cheap, definitely not because it tasted good 

@CunningCanuk I actually have a good Corned Beef recipe that I developed.
I've been told by many that it's the best they've ever had.
I'll PM it to you


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 21, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> @CunningCanuk I actually have a good Corned Beef recipe that I developed.
> I've been told by many that it's the best they've ever had.
> I'll PM it to you


Please do!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If you were in Ireland and asked for corned beef & cabbage, they'd say "What the feck are ye talking about, we don't eat that shite"
> And they don't.
> It's totally an American concoction, started in Boston & New York amongst the Irish immigrants because it, Corned Beef & Cabbage & Potatoes were cheap, definitely not because it tasted good
> 
> ...


i'll take a PM too on that one por favor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

US church official resigns after news outlet uses phone data to out him as Grindr user


Jeffrey Burill steps down after Catholic media outlet obtains cellphone data that revealed he was a user of gay dating app




www.theguardian.com





*US church official resigns after news outlet uses phone data to out him as Grindr user*
Jeffrey Burill steps down after Catholic media outlet obtains cellphone data that revealed he was a user of gay dating app

The top administrator of the US Conference of Catholic Bishops resigned after cellphone data revealed that he was a frequent user of Grindr, the queer dating app, and regularly visited gay bars.

In a statement released on Tuesday, the organization announced that Monsignor Jeffrey Burill had resigned as its general secretary after the group learned of “impending media reports alleging possible improper behavior”.

Since last November, Burill has been the organization’s top administrator. As general secretary, he was in charge of coordinating all administrative work and planning for the conference, which is the country’s network for Catholic bishops.

The Catholic media outlet the Pillar first detected Burill’s activities by obtaining device location data from a data vendor before hiring a consulting firm to analyze the records.

“According to commercially available records of app signal data obtained by The Pillar, a mobile device correlated to Burill emitted app data signals from the location-based hookup app Grindr on a near-daily basis during parts of 2018, 2019, and 2020,” the Pillar reported. “Data app signals suggest he was at the same time engaged in serial and illicit sexual activity,” it added.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

*Will The Delta Variant Send Americans Back Into Lockdown?*





An alarming rise in covid-19 infections led Los Angeles to reinstate indoor mask mandates, prompting people nationwide to wonder if their state or city could be next.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My mother is Irish and we had corned beef boiled dinner every Sunday night. I hated it.


I love corned beef dinners. I've recently learned that it's an Irish American thing. Something not really found in Ireland.
I could eat it till it comes out my ears.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> An alarming rise in covid-19 infections led Los Angeles to reinstate indoor mask mandates, prompting people nationwide to wonder if their state or city could be next.


Nah! That's just a Democratic thing. I STRONGLY BELIEVE Republicans are totally immune and highly advise they romp around freely, mask-less. I me hug and kiss! Shoot guns in close quarters. Gather in tight numbers a your local watering hole. Drink and whoop it up. Square dance, round dance, triangle dance. I'd tell them to hexagon dance but, shh...(they can't count that high).


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Will The Delta Variant Send Americans Back Into Lockdown?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope there's no lock down on the way, I was getting tired of wearing the mask.

I will again though if it cones down to it


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I love corned beef dinners. I've recently learned that it's an Irish American thing. Something not really found in Ireland.
> I could eat it till it comes out my ears.


I like some corned beef hash for breakfast, cooked till its a little crispy on the edges. Sometimes I'm in the mood to put a little Tabasco sauce on it


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Will The Delta Variant Send Americans Back Into Lockdown?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started paying attention at 11:48 (Schumer and Mary)


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I like some corned beef hash for breakfast, cooked till its a little crispy on the edges. Sometimes I'm in the mood to put a little Tabasco sauce on it


hell yeah! and 2 over easy eggs on top. you got to have that nice crispy bark on it like you said.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll take a PM too on that one por favor.


No problemo hombre
PM me


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hell yeah! and 2 over easy eggs on top. you got to have that nice crispy bark on it like you said.


Fuck OJ, tea or coffee.
This is what goes great with the eggs & hash & it's a great way to start your day also (it works for me  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I love corned beef dinners. I've recently learned that it's an Irish American thing. Something not really found in Ireland.
> I could eat it till it comes out my ears.


Corned Beef & cabbage has been unfairly castgated, simply because it's not cooked properly.
Mostly people just toss the meat into a pot of water & walk away.
Guaranteed fuck up that will destroy the meat
You can PM me also @Don't Bogart & I'll hook you up with a good recipe that does justice to the meat


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Square dance, round dance, triangle dance.


You forgot this one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2021)

This made me happy/smile 

At the height of the controversy surrounding Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) and the revelations that he’s under investigation for sex trafficking, Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) bet big on a nationwide joint fundraising tour with her embattled colleague. But new campaign filings show that not only did the gamble not pay off, but that the much-maligned Republicans actually spent four times as much as they raised. 

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4948768


So, let's take our polluting heavy industries into space. Another out of sight, out of mind solution for the waste we create.




Edit; We are terrestrial beings and do not belong in space. Now, plasma beings, that's different! Tell me about plasma beings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

This is just the tip of the iceberg, 5 cabinet secretaries had AG s give criminal referrals to the DOJ and there were many other crimes committed by many others.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Every Trump campaign and administration official who has been indicted on federal criminal charges (yahoo.com) 

*Every Trump campaign and administration official who has been indicted on federal criminal charges*


Tom Barrack is the latest former top Trump campaign official to be hit with federal charges.
The former inauguration chair is charged with lobbying violations, obstruction, and false statements.
Barrack, the 8th former Trump official to face federal charges, will plead not guilty.
Federal prosecutors in Brooklyn charged Barrack on seven counts of unlawful lobbying, obstruction of justice, and making false statements to investigators.

Barrack is accused of violations of the Foreign Agents Registration Act, or FARA, in connection with his work lobbying on behalf of the United Arab Emirates. Barrack's spokesman told Insider that he will plead not guilty to all charges.

Other Trump officials were charged as part of former special counsel Robert Mueller's probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election and the Trump campaign's role in it, and were subsequently granted full presidential pardons in the final months of the Trump administration.

*Here's the full list:*

Trump campaign chairman *Paul Manafort *was convicted in 2018 on federal bank and tax fraud charges, pleaded guilty to more federal conspiracy charges, and was sentenced to seven and a half years in federal prison. Trump granted Manafort a full pardon in December 2020.
Former campaign chief *Steve Bannon *was charged with conspiracy to commit wire fraud and conspiracy to commit money laundering in connection with a scheme to defraud donors to fund a wall at the US southern border. Trump pardoned Bannon in January 2021 before he could face trial.
Informal Trump adviser and "fixer" *Roger Stone *was convicted on seven counts on obstruction, making false statements, and witness tampering in connection to the Mueller probe and was sentenced to three years in prison. Trump commuted Stone's sentence in July 2020 and fully pardoned him in December 2020.
Deputy Trump campaign manager *Rick Gates, *a key aide to Manafort, pleaded guilty to two counts of conspiracy and false statements and received only a 45-day sentence thanks to his extensive cooperation with investigators in the Mueller probe. He did not get a presidential pardon.
Trump's short-lived National Security Adviser *Michael Flynn *pleaded guilty to one count of lying to the FBI in connection. Flynn, who went on to push conspiracy theories about non-existent fraud in the 2020 election, received a full pardon from Trump in November 2020.
Longtime Trump personal attorney *Michael Cohen *pleaded guilty to tax fraud, bank fraud, campaign finance violations, and lying to Congress in 2018, and was sentenced to three years in federal prison. Cohen, who turned on Trump after pleading guilty and cooperated with prosecutors, did not get a pardon.
Trump campaign foreign policy adviser *George Papadopoulos *pleaded guilty to lying to the FBI in connection to the Mueller probe and served 14 days in federal prison.
Trump Inaugural Committee chairman *Tom Barrack* was charged with federal crimes including unlawful lobbying, obstruction of justice, and making false statements to investigators in July 2021.
Read the original article on Business Insider


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> So, let's take our polluting heavy industries into space. Another out of sight, out of mind solution.


That is a more doable idea and useful than sending people to colonize Mars. The moon has had plenty of asteroids crashing into it for billions of years and the lunar regolith is finely crushed and pulverized already. A linear accelerator on the moon could launch smelted metals into an earth orbit cheaply and massively, like a machine gun. I dunno about the O'Neil structures in Lagrange orbits, but that's how they would be built. It's a vision from the 70's by a physicist name *Gerald K. O'Neal *


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is a more doable idea and useful than sending people to colonize Mars. The moon has had plenty of asteroids crashing into it for billions of years and the lunar regolith is finely crushed and pulverized already. A linear accelerator on the moon could launch smelted metals into an earth orbit cheaply and massively, like a machine gun. I dunno about the O'Neil structures in Lagrange orbits, but that's how they would be built. It's a vision from the 70's by a physicist name *Gerald K. O'Neal *


You _like_ the idea of polluting space, simply because it's doable? Useful? Sick. You're back on the list.


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2021)

Back to Happy. I Feel Good. James Brown.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> You _like_ the idea of polluting space, simply because it's doable? Useful? Sick. You're back on the list.


Ya can't pollute space, the place is fucking lethal already, besides the solar wind will blow the smoke away!
Better the shit ends up there, than in our atmosphere, the moon is like one giant slag heap anyway.

I haven't seen Taco for awhile, looks like he's been put on ignore.


----------



## mooray (Jul 22, 2021)

The nice thing about polluting space is that, the more you pollute, the greater the chance you have of killing anyone trying to leave the planet...and self-inflected wounds always make me happy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> You _like_ the idea of polluting space, simply because it's doable? Useful? Sick. You're back on the list.


How ya make steel in space from magnetically separated lunar regolith, or how you can make it on earth without the carbon and coke process.

*Fossil free steel. Another giant step towards net carbon zero?*


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How ya make steel in space from magnetically separated lunar regolith, or how you can make it on earth without the carbon and coke process.
> 
> *Fossil free steel. Another giant step towards net carbon zero?*


This week's Nova was about asteroids. Both avoiding them and mining them. They are not thinking of sending the material back to earth. It is to save the power needed to get it in orbit. Anyway at this point the main thing they are after is water, ie rocket fuel.









Asteroid: Doomsday or Payday?


Will future asteroids trigger massive extinctions—or be mined for precious minerals?



www.pbs.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> Back to Happy. I Feel Good. James Brown.


This band/tune makes me feel GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Turn it up and DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Thats what I'm doing  )


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This band/tune makes me feel GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Turn it up and DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Thats what I'm doing  )


You have good reason to dance, James. Rave on!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> You have good reason to dance, James. Rave on!


Beat this


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Beat this


For some reason that girl in the orange pants reminds me of @schuylaar
I can see her dancing like that
Am I fucked up?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

People have been stealing dogs lately, there was a case here in NS recently.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.thecut.com/2021/07/why-adopting-a-rescue-dog-is-so-hard-right-now.html


*No, You Beg*
*Adopting used to be a good thing that good people could do. These days, you’re probably not good enough.*



*It was a rainy Sunday* in June, and Danielle had fallen in love.

The 23-year-old paralegal spent the first part of her afternoon in McCarren Park, envying the happy dog owners with their furry companions. Then she stumbled upon an adoption event in a North Brooklyn beer garden, where a beagle mix being paraded out of the rescue van reminded her of the dog she grew up with, Snickers. It all felt like fate, so she filled out an application on the spot. She was then joined by her best friend and roommate, Alexa, in sitting across from a serious-looking young woman with a ponytail who was searching for a reason to break her heart.

Danielle and Alexa were confident they would be leaving with Millie that day: After all, they had a 1,000-square-foot apartment within blocks of McCarren and full-time employment with the ability to work from home for the foreseeable future. But the volunteer kept posing questions that they hadn’t prepared for. What if they stopped living together? What if Danielle’s girlfriend’s collie mix didn’t get along with her new family member? What would be the solution if the dog needed expensive training for behavioral issues? Which vet were they planning to use?

All of which, upon reflection, were reasonable questions. But when it came to the diet they planned for the dog, they realized they were out of their depth. Danielle recalled that Snickers had lived to 16 and a half on a diet of Blue Buffalo Wilderness, the most expensive stuff that was available at her parents’ Bay Area pet store. “Would you want to live on the best version of Lean Cuisine for the rest of your life?” sniffed the volunteer with a frown. She would instead recommend a small-batch, raw-food brand that cost, when they looked it up later, up to $240 a bag. “If you were approved, you’d need to get the necessary supplies and take time off from work starting now,” the dog gatekeeper said. “And the first 120 days would be considered a trial period, meaning we would reserve the right to take your dog back at any time.” The would-be adopters nodded solemnly.

The friends rose from the bench and thanked the volunteer for her time. Believing they were out of earshot, the volunteer summed up the interview to a colleague: “You just walked by, and you’re fixated on this one dog, and it’s because you had a beagle growing up, but you want to make your roommate the legal adopter?”


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2021)

It bums me out I think I only have a rookie card of the other Michigan QB and not Brady's. It is amazing how well his career has been since splitting time at U of M.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

For the optimists out there and those with kids and grandkids...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Society is right on track for a global collapse, new study of infamous 1970s report finds


A steep downturn in human population and quality of life could be coming in the 2040s, the report finds.




www.livescience.com





*Society is right on track for a global collapse, new study of infamous 1970s report finds*
A steep downturn in human population and quality of life could be coming in the 2040s, the report finds. 

Human society is on track for a collapse in the next two decades if there isn't a serious shift in global priorities, according to a new reassessment of a 1970s report, Vice reported

In that report — published in the bestselling book "The Limits to Growth" (1972) — a team of MIT scientists argued that industrial civilization was bound to collapse if corporations and governments continued to pursue continuous economic growth, no matter the costs. The researchers forecasted 12 possible scenarios for the future, most of which predicted a point where natural resources would become so scarce that further economic growth would become impossible, and personal welfare would plummet.

The report's most infamous scenario — the Business as Usual (BAU) scenario — predicted that the world's economic growth would peak around the 2040s, then take a sharp downturn, along with the global population, food availability and natural resources. This imminent "collapse" wouldn't be the end of the human race, but rather a societal turning point that would see standards of living drop around the world for decades, the team wrote.

So, what's the outlook for society now, nearly half a century after the MIT researchers shared their prognostications? Gaya Herrington, a sustainability and dynamic system analysis researcher at the consulting firm KPMG, decided to find out. In the November 2020 issue of the Yale Journal of Industrial Ecology, Herrington expanded on research she began as a graduate student at Harvard University earlier that year, analyzing the "Limits to Growth" predictions alongside the most current real-world data.

Herrington found that the current state of the world — measured through 10 different variables, including population, fertility rates, pollution levels, food production and industrial output — aligned extremely closely with two of the scenarios proposed in 1972, namely the BAU scenario and one called Comprehensive Technology (CT), in which technological advancements help reduce pollution and increase food supplies, even as natural resources run out.

While the CT scenario results in less of a shock to the global population and personal welfare, the lack of natural resources still leads to a point where economic growth sharply declines — in other words, a sudden collapse of industrial society.

"[The BAU] and CT scenarios show a halt in growth within a decade or so from now," Herrington wrote in her study. "Both scenarios thus indicate that continuing business as usual, that is, pursuing continuous growth, is not possible."

The good news is that it's not too late to avoid both of these scenarios and put society on track for an alternative — the Stabilized World (SW) scenario. This path begins as the BAU and CT routes do, with population, pollution and economic growth rising in tandem while natural resources decline. The difference comes when humans decide to deliberately limit economic growth on their own, before a lack of resources forces them to.

"The SW scenario assumes that in addition to the technological solutions, global societal priorities change," Herrington wrote. "A change in values and policies translates into, amongst other things, low desired family size, perfect birth control availability, and a deliberate choice to limit industrial output and prioritize health and education services."

On a graph of the SW scenario, industrial growth and global population begin to level out shortly after this shift in values occurs. Food availability continues to rise to meet the needs of the global population; pollution declines and all but disappears; and the depletion of natural resources begins to level out, too. Societal collapse is avoided entirely.

This scenario may sound like a fantasy — especially as atmospheric carbon dioxide levels soar to record highs. But the study suggests a deliberate change in course is still possible.
...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2021)

@UncleBuck 









Watch the July full 'buck' moon illuminate the sky tonight


The full "buck" moon of July will rise after sunset and will be visible to viewers for about three days around its peak, which occurs at 10:37 p.m. ET Friday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya can't pollute space, the place is fucking lethal already, besides the solar wind will blow the smoke away!
> Better the shit ends up there, than in our atmosphere, the moon is like one giant slag heap anyway.


Don't need to worry. The universe will collapse in about 14B years. Crushing it down to about 100 trillion, trillion, trillion neutrinos. Ouch!! My eggs!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

Sorry, came in late. Didn't know it was song time.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You forgot this one


I can't watch. I have a weak heart.
I knew this girl, (not very pretty), who was Lebanese. When she was a little girl she used to dance for her father and his friends. So I asked her what kind of dancing and she demonstrated. I damn near creamed.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Beat this


One toilet, waiting for it to vacate, I was six, twisting to subdue the urge to pee. My older brother busted me, but didn't tease me, like usual. Later on, I would just go out to the back yard. I do that now to save water on flushing 10 to 15 times.


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Don't need to worry. The universe will collapse in about 14B years. Crushing it down to about 100 trillion, trillion, trillion neutrinos. Ouch!! My eggs!!


I think most cosmologists think the universe is open by a small margin. (will not stop expanding) No crunch, just a long cold coda.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Sorry, came in late. Didn't know it was song time.


It's ALWAYS song time here @Don't Bogart, give us another, please 
I saw these guy's in this club in Manhattan in 1981 or1982 or1983 (It's mostly a blur those years & I can't remember much from that time, but I know/think I had fun  )
Anyway I was drunk as fuck on Heinekens (I know, it tastes like shit, right?) & José Cuervo (which is good to kill the taste of the Heineken)
plus me and my friends were working our way through an 8 ball of Peruvian blow.
These guy's were the band, and yes, they rocked.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's ALWAYS song time here @Don't Bogart, give us another, please
> I saw these guy's in this club in Manhattan in 1981 or1982 or1983 (It's mostly a blur those years & I can't remember much from that time, but I know/think I had fun  )
> Anyway I was drunk as fuck on Heinekens (I know, it tastes like shit, right?) & José Cuervo (which is good to kill the taste of the Heineken)
> plus me and my friends were working our way through an 8 ball of Peruvian blow.
> These guy's were the band, and yes, they rocked.


for the record, i love heineken. 

and there aren't nearly enough rockabilly bands IMO. here they are at teh US festival '83.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love heineken.


It was the only beer they sold.
I think it tastes like piss 
I like dark ales like Newcastle Brown Ale (one of the few good things to come from Britain) is nice or a German Dunkel


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

You people like Rockabilly, right?
If not, tough shit, here's some more


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> for the record, i love heineken.


Your sick. I'll pray for you.
" Oh LORD douse this man in Guinness."


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I think most cosmologists think the universe is open by a small margin. (will not stop expanding) No crunch, just a long cold coda.


Don't try to out smart me!! I was abducted by aliens! ( I think they were Hondurans).


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

Heineken is skunk beer. I gave it a couple tries when I was young. Never again. I blame it on the green glass and long voyage.

"Warm beer and bread they say could raise the dead."


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> "Warm beer and bread they say could raise the dead."


I'm living proof! (Or am I dead??)!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

_ love this!! I have no idea what I'm talking about!!_


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'm living proof! (Or am I dead??)!!


Dead proof. The aliens are plasma beings. You need a cheeseburger.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It was the only beer they sold.
> I think it tastes like piss
> I like dark ales like Newcastle Brown Ale (one of the few good things to come from Britain) is nice or a German Dunkel
> 
> View attachment 4949831


i love german hefe and dunkel weizens. just picked up a 6er of weihenstephaner hefes today. oldest brewery in the world: 1040 so they should know how to make a beer by now. lol

an ice cold miller high life in a bottle aint' to bad for a mass produced. good for cutting the grass.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Heineken is skunk beer. I gave it a couple tries when I was young. Never again. I blame it on the green glass and long voyage.
> 
> "Warm beer and bread they say could raise the dead."


i used to spend a decent amount of time in amsterdam. there was a bar that i found that had it delivered daily by truck. can't get any fresher than that. that and some really good hash from all over the planet too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

how about a bit of some great drinking and dancing music for friday???


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love german hefe and dunkel weizens. just picked up a 6er of weihenstephaner hefes today. oldest brewery in the world: 1040 so they should know how to make a beer by now. lol
> 
> an ice cold miller high life in a bottle aint' to bad for a mass produced. good for cutting the grass.


Right. Miller is good, if it's ice cold. Actually, any beer is better ice cold, not just refrigerator cold.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Right. Miller is good, if it's ice cold. Actually, any beer is better ice cold, not just refrigerator cold.


and in a bottle too. the canned version is blah i think.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and in a bottle too. the canned version is blah i think.


You are correct, sir! I need to pour canned beer into a glass and it loses a little. I hate sucking air from the void created by the can.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


>


i know this is the happy thread but did anybody else read that there were like 4000 complaints/comments to the fbi about kavanaugh that were swept under the rug. i'm pretty sure a SC judge can be removed if this is all true.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i know this is the happy thread but did anybody else read that there were like 4000 complaints/comments to the fbi about kavanaugh that were swept under the rug. i'm pretty sure a SC judge can be removed if this is all true.


Impeach Kavanaugh. Happily.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Impeach Kavanaugh. Happily.


how funny would that be? trump undid all of obams work, then biden undid all of trumps work. at least they all voted against his bullshit election fraud suit.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how funny would that be? trump undid all of obams work, then biden undid all of trumps work. at least they all voted against his bullshit election fraud suit.


Yeah, the supremes have that dang constitution thing hanging over them. Another impeachment could be sweet, though. Imagine the outrage on the far right.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Right. Miller is good, if it's ice cold. Actually, any beer is better ice cold, not just refrigerator cold.


You People need to understand your all pitiful. England may have created us but they held back the recipe for excellent Beer.
But..........We strive to endeavor. But Long LIVE indes !!" (I'm stoned.).


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i know this is the happy thread but did anybody else read that there were like 4000 complaints/comments to the fbi about kavanaugh that were swept under the rug. i'm pretty sure a SC judge can be removed if this is all true.


VERY DIFFICULT!!!
You have better chance of #$%^^&$ .. or............ ^^^^... you could also.......oBNFTHFHKYTFVB. Than having Him removed Constitutionally.
He basically needs to live out his natural life.
BUT!!!! He has daughters......Hehehe...They'll kill'em.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> You People need to understand your all pitiful. England may have created us but they held back the recipe for excellent Beer.
> But..........We strive to endeavor. But Long LIVE indes !!" (I'm stoned.).


indes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i know this is the happy thread but did anybody else read that there were like 4000 complaints/comments to the fbi about kavanaugh that were swept under the rug. i'm pretty sure a SC judge can be removed if this is all true.


He can be impeached by the house and convicted by the senate, just like a POTUS. If he lied under oath and the GOP senate acquitted him, he could still be criminally convicted and serve time, in orange robes though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Heineken is skunk beer.


Yea, right!!!
Just smell that shit, it's disgusting
I never realized that the stench was a warning


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> indes?


Joe's cool, for sure
But Alvin ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> England may have created us but they held back the recipe for excellent Beer.


Oh yea?
Good English beer?
Name one
I dare you


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh yea?
> Good English beer?
> Name one
> I dare you


Boddingtons, Fullers, Newcastle, Youngs


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Boddingtons, Fullers, Newcastle, Youngs


I'll give you Newcastle which I like very much, and Boddingtons is ok, but thats it
Never had or heard of the other two.
Ok, you win the beer round, now how about whiskey?
Do they even make it?
I know they make gin, but I never heard of English whiskey.
Scotch & Irish whiskeys are the only ones I know of, never heard of a Brit whiskey.
You English?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Boddingtons, Fullers, Newcastle, Youngs


I'll give you Newcastle which I like very much, and Boddingtons is ok, but thats it
Never had or heard of the other two.
Ok, you win the beer round, now how about whiskey?
Do they even make it?
I know they make gin, but I never heard of English whiskey.
Scotch & Irish whiskeys are the only ones I know of besides American which seem to be mostly Bourbon
You English?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


Thats a good tune
This is better


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You English?


Scot, Irish, English and Finn.
Yeh I don't know of any English whiskey either.
found these.




__





English Whisky : The Whisky Exchange


Plenty of English whisky was produced in the 19th century, but when the stills of the Lea Valley Distillery fell silent in 1903, nothing happened for almost exactly a century. Now whisky is being made from Cornwall to Cumbria.




www.thewhiskyexchange.com





I was sipping a 14yr Glenfiddich while we were jabbing each other.
There is a local distillery here that makes a pretty good whiskey. Kinda like Makers Mark.
Every have Lagavulin?

Hey get a load of this.








Nikka Miyagikyo Single Malt Limited Edition 2019


Nikka Miyagikyo Single Malt Limited Edition 2019




drinkdispatch.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Every have Lagavulin?


best scotch on the planet. 
followed by laphroaig.

i'm an Islay guy for sure.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> best scotch on the planet.
> followed by laphroaig.
> 
> i'm an Islay guy for sure.


So I went to a whiskey tasting event. They had a rep from Glenlivet host it. Came in full Scottish regalia. Bag pipes, Scottish brogue and all.
Asked us if we knew why they give you a glass of Lagavulin before you die. "It doesn't help you get well. It just prepares you for the dirt."


----------



## HGCC (Jul 24, 2021)

Taking my kid out camping some random place in the mountains. Should be pretty jolly, just got a bb gun so going to shoot at stuff and build forts or whatever. Fingers crossed it doesn't rain too much.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 24, 2021)

the eye doc that knows more than fauci??? lmao









Sen. Rand Paul Told To 'Get F**ked' During Virtual Town Hall


Kentuckian Alexis Toon explained on her TikTok that she was invited to the town hall Q&A "so I took the opportunity and ran with it."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> while we were jabbing each other.


I wasn't even close to jabbing you, you Brit Bastard 
You want some jabbiing, you Limey Prick, I'll be happy to oblige 
Oh, and most of the whiskeys you held up as an example, are fucking Scotch (who hate the Brits almost as much as the Irish)
Have a nice day 
Oh, I'm whistlng this song now thinking of you @Don't Bogart , do you like it?






Yea, we fucked the Brits up in 1916.
Nice


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 24, 2021)

Ok, break time for me.
I got my pipe & a bag of popcorn & now I'm gonna put my feet up, burn a bowl & munch while watching this
(Anyone like Abbott & Costello/fucking awesome, right?/I love them  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, break time for me.
> I got my pipe & a bag of popcorn & now I'm gonna put my feet up, burn a bowl & munch while watching this
> (Anyone like Abbott & Costello/fucking awesome, right?/I love them  )


These guy's were pretty good also ( time for bowl #2  )











https://youtu.be/UTBxhmu0G78?t=4



Have a nice day/I am


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 24, 2021)

Ok, last one, I promise 
(Maybe the best?)


----------



## topcat (Jul 24, 2021)

Those, plus The Marx Brothers are some of the movies (some "shorts") I never tire of. I know when the lines are coming, yet I still get a kick out of them.
"Why don't you bore a hole in yourself and let the sap run out?" - Groucho. I used that on a former boss, as I was being fired.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I wasn't even close to jabbing you, you Brit Bastard
> You want some jabbiing, you Limey Prick, I'll be happy to oblige


Sure Paddy, sure.
So when I was at that scotch tasting. The host asked, "Who here is Scot?"
Several of us raised our hands.
"Who's Irish?"
Couple of us. Raised our hands again.
"Now who's English?"
I figured I paid for this event. So I, (the only one) raised my hand.
Bunch of "Ooohhhs" and "boos".
But good time had by all and 2 hours later we all staggered out.
First time I had cask strength scotch. Had a North of Scotland 104 proof. 45 years old. Yee hah.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> US church official resigns after news outlet uses phone data to out him as Grindr user
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Burill steps down after Catholic media outlet obtains cellphone data that revealed he was a user of gay dating app
> ...


The church should have resigned instead.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, break time for me.
> I got my pipe & a bag of popcorn & now I'm gonna put my feet up, burn a bowl & munch while watching this
> (Anyone like Abbott & Costello/fucking awesome, right?/I love them


That "Who's one first" at the actors' retirement home, I think is their best. I've got it book marked on my comp. I like the way Costello kicks it off. Also there is a couple of spots where Costello keeps Abbot on track. Excellent timing.
First time I saw this one I had to stop it a couple of times I was laughing so hard. Real tears.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

Kavanaugh could be forced to resign...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Congress MUST Now Investigate FBI/Kavanaugh Tips to See What The White House May Have Covered Up*





We now know that after setting up a tip line for people to provide information about Brett Kavanaugh's suitability to serve on the Supreme Court, the FBI simply handed the 4.500 tips that people submitted to the White House Counsel's Office without investigating them. 

Congress. must now review those tips to see what the White House knew and when the White House knew it regarding any potentially disqualifying information it had on Kavanaugh. Moreover, Congress should compare the information in those tips to Kavanaugh's confirmation hearing testimony to see if Kavanaugh testified untruthful in any respect. 

To those who would say it's virtually impossible to impeach a Supreme Court Justice, I say the end of the Brett Kavanaugh story has yet to be written. This video discusses the path Congress should take moving forward.


----------



## topcat (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> That "Who's one first" at the actors' retirement home, I think is their best. I've got it book marked on my comp. I like the way Costello kicks it off. Also there is a couple of spots where Costello keeps Abbot on track. Excellent timing.
> First time I saw this one I had to stop it a couple of times I was laughing so hard. Real tears.


A brilliant routine! It had to take a lot of rehearsal.


----------



## topcat (Jul 24, 2021)

Fitting for Moscow Mitch and Kremlin Kevin McCarthy. Whatever it is, I'm against it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 24, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Sure Paddy, sure.
> So when I was at that scotch tasting. The host asked, "Who here is Scot?"
> Several of us raised our hands.
> "Who's Irish?"
> ...


Some Scotch whiskey is good but none are great in my opion.

Now, if you want the best, you must go to the source, Ireland.

You do know we invented that precious fluid, right?

The word "whiskey” comes from the Gaelic word for “water.” (Because we drink it as if it was?)

There has long been dispute about where whiskey originated. It is widely accepted that it was from Celtic origin but was it the Scots or the Irish?

When you talk to the Irish they will tell long stories of Irish Christian monks who travelled far and wide picking up the trade of distillation from Arabia around 500-600AD. They mastered the art of distilling grain and water on their return to Ireland. Sure didn’t the Irish need a hard liqueur to protect them from the harsh raw Atlantic gales!

Ah, but when you talk to the Scots (envious liars), they tell you of the hard written (a forgery) evidence that proves whiskey was in distillation in 1494. There is a record on the Exchequer Rolls of ‘eight bolls of malt to Friar John Cor wherewith to make aqua vitae’. (another forgery)

Alas, to Scottish dismay there is new evidence to suggest that indeed the Irish were distilling Irish whiskey before Friar John. According to Barry Walsh, an author writing for the Whiskey Magazine, tanned reindeer skin with carved writing dating back to pre-Christian times has been discovered along the River Liffey during some excavation works.

When ‘translated’ it states that a man called Pah-Dee “Resumed heating the murky bubbly mixture of grain and water, and collected a fiery liquid through worm and reed pipe. Tastes bad. Made me dizzy and sick and I had to lie down” and continues to refer to it as the “fire water”.

If it truly exists, where is the reindeer skin hiding now? For those who are a little more skeptical there are further written records of Irish whiskey in the Annals of Clonmacnoise dating back to 1405, stating “A.D. 1405. Richard Magrannell Chieftain of Moyntyreolas died at Christmas by taking a surfeit of aqua vitae. Mine author sayeth that it was not aqua vitae to him but aqua mortis.” So there you have it, proof that whiskey originated in Ireland, so you can think of us the next time you are having a little nip of the "Holy Water" and thank us 

Slainte!!!!

@Don't Bogart, if your man enough, go buy a bottle of the real stuff & pour that shite made in Scotlad down a drain 

Try this 



Be good/Stay safe/Peace out to you, you English gobshite (Do you know what a gobshite is? It's an old Irish term of endearment  )

Oh, I'm just wondering how that brilliant idea Brexit is working out for you and how's that guy with the fucked up head of hair doing?
Feeling alright after Covid?

(He's funny looking, looks like he just got out of bed after fucking a Mad woman)


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


The best bad band out there.


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

I burned brush piles today, so after supper I was making the rounds. Tried to take a picture of the mostly burnt pile and the rising moon. Not too bad for a POS camera.



I did not expect Casper though.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> @Don't Bogart, if your man enough, go buy a bottle of the real stuff & pour that shite made in Scotlad down a drain
> 
> Try this


You need to get out more often.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> I did not expect Casper though.


Predator.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We now know that after setting up a tip line for people to provide information about Brett Kavanaugh's suitability to serve on the Supreme Court, the FBI simply handed the 4.500 tips that people submitted to the White House Counsel's Office without investigating them.


How could they investigate? Dump gave them a crippling short time line to investigate.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh, I'm just wondering how that brilliant idea Brexit is working out for you and how's that guy with the fucked up head of hair doing?


Johnson just had a bad case of Dump Love. I thought pulling out of Brexit was a very bad idea. The only (good??) argument I heard for pulling out was to regain fishing rights!? WTF!
And I'm very concerned about sectarian violence starting up. There are those who have no problem, (mostly on the protestant side I think), to go at it again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> And I'm very concerned about sectarian violence starting up. There are those who have no problem, (mostly on the protestant side I think), to go at it again.


Sorry about this post, there's nothing Happy here, so you might want to skip it, it's for my British friend ,Don't Bogart.

The Provisional IRA will never pick up arms again, they will go the political route now, What to worry about is the insane fuckers in the Real IRA, but somehow I can see the Provos shutting them the fuck up with a bullet or a bomb. Provos don't fuck around.

Do you remember this day @Don't Bogart?
I do, it's hard to forget.
That was the day "Innocence" was lost in the North & really woke up the IRA and the Brits paid for it.

Roll of Honour - Databases - Northern Ireland Conflict 1971-2000 - British Casualties - Search Results (roll-of-honour.com)






This is a good song by U2 about that fucked up day.






Oh, by the way, that was the !st place I had a weapon ponted at me (but not the last, someday I might share it/It actually was kinda funny  ) by a British soldier at a road block in 1973 traveling with my father to Belfast.
That also was memorable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Didn't McDonald's do this first?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





'Generator' Turns Plastic Trash Into Edible Protein






www.msn.com





*'Generator' Turns Plastic Trash Into Edible Protein*

Two U.S. scientists have won a 1 million euro ($1.18 million) prize for creating a food generator concept that turns plastics into protein.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> You need to get out more often.


Nah, I tried that & now I'm content to sit on my Irish arse & sip Jameson, grow herb & smoke it & type on this site, communicating with fellow stoners/misfits.
Sad right?
But I like it & am happy & that's all that counts, right?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 25, 2021)

Camping was good. It rained. We ate only cookies and hot dogs. Kid drove a car, shot stuff with a bb gun, walked around whacking stuff with a big knife, etc.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm happy that for the first time in 3 years the air is clear of smoke and my plants are doing quite well. I hope I didn't just jinx it, there's a lot of fire season left. I also hope my well doesn't run dry, as Mendocino has. Trucking water just to survive is common now, drilling deeper wells, too.


----------



## mooray (Jul 25, 2021)

That sucks. Seems like such an odd problem for such a green area.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Camping was good. It rained. We ate only cookies and hot dogs. Kid drove a car, shot stuff with a bb gun, walked around whacking stuff with a big knife, etc.


Too bad asout the rain  (But you did do marshmallows, right?)


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> That sucks. Seems like such an odd problem for such a green area.


It _is_ now. Odd is being gracious. It's the world as we know it, now. Ban almond growing for a start.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you remember this day @Don't Bogart?


O.K. yeh I remember.
Will move onto something else like you suggested.
Went out to lunch with my wife . Had a Smithwicks.
I'm more Irish than you think. Got it from both sides. I figure I'm 1/2 Irish, 1/4 Finn and whatever the rest. My mom is a MacDonald. Her Mom is McNeil.
My father's Father is Full Finn. His Mother Full Irish.
I was told the English is in there but know ones been able to say where. Maybe just a bad nightmare.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 25, 2021)

Song time.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Song time.


This is so creepy in “Insidious”


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> It _is_ now. Odd is being gracious. It's the world as we know it, now. *Ban almond growing for a start.
> *




no, i eat almond flour.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> no, i eat almond flour.


At a gallon an almond, grow them in your state.
Edit; Oh, but wait! Skyler eats the flour, so by all means, let's continue wasting water.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> At a gallon an almond, grow them in your state.
> Edit; Oh, but wait! Skyler eats the flour, so by all means, let's continue wasting water.


i'm sorry but eating that flour helps me to not have seizures.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry but eating that flour helps me to not have seizures.


Not having drinking water is causing me to have seizures.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Too bad asout the rain  (But you did do marshmallows, right?)


Unfortunately the poor kid has braces, got some smores flavor chips ahoy to substitute. Rain broke at just the right time to get the campfire going so roasted hot dogs. 

Man I am sore, should have just slept in the front seats, thought it would be a good idea to sleep in back of the suv to stretch out...lesson learned.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry but eating that flour helps me to not have seizures.


Don't be. Import your almond flour and rice. Use Colorado beef and alfalfa, too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> It _is_ now. Odd is being gracious. It's the world as we know it, now. Ban almond growing for a start.


isn't that the one that uses like a gazllion gallons of water to grow them? there was another crop that was outrageous as well


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.K. yeh I remember.
> Will move onto something else like you suggested.
> Went out to lunch with my wife . Had a Smithwicks.
> I'm more Irish than you think. Got it from both sides. I figure I'm 1/2 Irish, 1/4 Finn and whatever the rest. My mom is a MacDonald. Her Mom is McNeil.
> ...


i tell everybody my liver is irish.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Don't be. Import your almond flour and rice. Use Colorado beef and alfalfa, too.


if the wind is blowing right, sky probably gets the stench from Greeley CO up her way. it's a disgusting meat packing town.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

I've never been there, but I know the name from my relatives, who are beef ranchers and it probably has a rodeo, too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> I've never been there, but I know the name from my relatives, who are beefchers and it probably has a rodeo, too.


not just a rodeo but the world famous (lol) Greeley Stampede!!!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

where do your relatives live here @topcat w/o getting too specific?


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> where do your relatives live here @topcat w/o getting too specific?


Durango. We went there every summer, best memories of my childhood.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Durango. We went there every summer, best memories of my childhood.


oh hell. we love durango. and pagosa springs (1 hr east)!!!

fun ass college town too. cool vibes still. a few really good breweries. 
did you go to Mesa Verde ever?


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> oh hell. we love durango. and pagosa springs (1 hr east)!!!
> 
> fun ass college town too. cool vibes still. a few really good breweries.
> did you go to Mesa Verde ever?


Oh yeah, been there a few times. My mom worked summers there for a few years when she was in college. Got to respect native Americans then. They used to have a mummified woman on display, named Esther, until they finally gave back the remains to the Navajo.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 25, 2021)

Man I love Mesa Verde, that place is cool.

"Greeley...its the Florida of Colorado"


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Man I love Mesa Verde, that place is cool.
> 
> "Greeley...its the Florida of Colorado"


are you in CO?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry but eating that flour helps me to not have seizures.


Do you eat it raw, or cook it, like a cookie or a cake?
I think if you added it to regular flour, that would be nice possibly, otherwise alone it might be too much


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Will move onto something else like you suggested.


Sounds good (I'll save Cromwell for later  )
I love Smithwicks, excellent brew, When I'm in Ireland that and Guinness is all I drink & Powers whiskey (Powers is the whiskey to drink in the West of Ireland. They'll leave the Jameson in Dublin 
Now, let's hear some real music (I love the Tin Whistle  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sounds good (I'll save Cromwell for later  )
> I love Smithwicks, excellent brew, When I'm in Ireland that and Guinness is all I drink & Powers whiskey (Powers is the whiskey to drink in the West of Ireland. They'll leave the Jameson in Dublin
> Now, let's hear some real music (I love the Tin Whistle  )


*Pat O'Shaughnessy & His Men of Shamrock*


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

But I like the fiddle more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Pat O'Shaughnessy & His Men of Shamrock*


That's pretty accurate, at least where I hung out in Galway.
You see, a pub, beside a church, was pretty much a central/important social part of your typical Irish village.
The whole town would show up, bringing the babies and all.
Usually, if anyone cared too, they would bring an instument & sit in the corner booth & play all night long (as long as the free Guinness was flowing}
Fucking wonderfull.

One more (maybe  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

I gotta do it (anyone remember my old Avatar)






In case you missed it (I love that fucker)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Unfortunately the poor kid has braces, got some smores flavor chips ahoy to substitute. Rain broke at just the right time to get the campfire going so roasted hot dogs.
> 
> Man I am sore, should have just slept in the front seats, thought it would be a good idea to sleep in back of the suv to stretch out...lesson learned.


Get one of these & a decent sleeping bag and your all set.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> are you in CO?


Yeah, I am in the Denver area.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

Anybody remember Candid Camera? The days of black and white TV.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

*Yet Another Trump Ally, Tom Barrack, Arrested on Foreign Agent Charges: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at Trump's former inaugural committee chair, Tom Barrack, being accused of illegally using his connections and access to Trump to lobby on behalf of a foreign government.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry but eating that flour helps me to not have seizures.


Now this is fascinating. My wife has Epilepsy and she loves almonds. I buy them at BJs Both whole and sliced for her. I can't vouch that they've made any difference in her life but good for you. Seizure activity his very debilitating. What does your neurologist say about this?
While were on almonds I noticed some negativity about the almond growing industry. I've thought the same thing about how much water is used.
They should look at Israel and how they irrigate fruit trees. Each tree is individually watered through individual hoses feeding the root system of each tree. Drip irrigation
.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2021)

she's still dead :>)




so happy


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Now this is fascinating. My wife has Epilepsy and she loves almonds. I buy them at BJs Both whole and sliced for her. I can't vouch that they've made any difference in her life but good for you. Seizure activity his very debilitating. What does your neurologist say about this?
> While were on almonds I noticed some negativity about the almond growing industry. I've thought the same thing about how much water is used.
> They should look at Israel and how they irrigate fruit trees. Each tree is individually watered through individual hoses feeding the root system of each tree. Drip irrigation
> View attachment 4951815.


Water must cost more. Only then will industry do what you propose. Money talks. The wine grapes are already drip watered and use much less than other crops. New vineyards are planted with drip lines at the same time, that's been standard operating procedure for many years.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 26, 2021)

topcat said:


> Water must cost more. Only then will industry do what you propose. Money talks. The wine grapes are already drip watered and use much less than other crops. New vineyards are planted with drip lines at the same time, that's been standard operating procedure for many years.


 Israel has been doing this for decades. Israelite's argue over everything but survival, never saw better team work.
When I was driving north to Haifa I saw citrus groves all irrigated. Everything is grown this way. Strawberries, melons, you name it. Wouldn't be surprised if it was mandated. Looked cool, looked expensive for up front costs but the savings of water. I think it was about 80 - 90%. 
I believe they've just finished up a desalinization program. 100% supplied for the country.


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Israel has been doing this for decades. Israelite's argue over everything but survival, never saw better team work.
> When I was driving north to Haifa I saw citrus groves all irrigated. Everything is grown this way. Strawberries, melons, you name it. Wouldn't be surprised if it was mandated. Looked cool, looked expensive for up front costs but the savings of water. I think it was about 80 - 90%.
> I believe they've just finished up a desalinization program. 100% supplied for the country.


Desalinization brings it's own problems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Yeah, but it sure boosts viewership and ratings!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Gunman kills one before being stoned to death


A gunman in Fort Worth, Texas, opened fire on a group of people, killing one person before being stoned to death.




news.yahoo.com





*Gunman kills one before being stoned to death*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2021)

sign on left. lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> Desalinization brings it's own problems.


Yes it does, but we're not in there shoes. They basically made the desert bloom. I think that is even a prophesy.


----------



## topcat (Jul 27, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Yes it does, but we're not in there shoes. They basically made the desert bloom. I think that is even a prophesy.


Like a miracle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

"Ron’s coming for you": New ad pits DeSantis against Trump for donor dollars


The same political action committee that launched one of the first ads in the 2022 Florida gubernatorial race — trumpeting tension between Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis and former President Trump — is back with a new spot.Why it matters: Remove Ron says its first ad went viral, with 350,000 organic...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2021)

Laugh at conspiracies.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 28, 2021)

topcat said:


> Like a miracle.


 Isaiah 35:
1 The wilderness and the solitary place shall be glad for them; and the desert shall rejoice, and blossom as the rose.

2 It shall blossom abundantly, and rejoice even with joy and singing: the glory of Lebanon shall be given unto it, the excellency of Carmel and Sharon, they shall see the glory of the Lord, and the excellency of our God.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 28, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Isaiah 35:
> 1 The wilderness and the solitary place shall be glad for them; and the desert shall rejoice, and blossom as the rose.
> 
> 2 It shall blossom abundantly, and rejoice even with joy and singing: the glory of Lebanon shall be given unto it, the excellency of Carmel and Sharon, they shall see the glory of the Lord, and the excellency of our God.


Let it be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Jul 29, 2021)

Have you guys heard Jared kushner (lol, it keeps autocorrecting to kosher) speak. If not watch a minute on YouTube. Funniest shit ever. Fuckin dork.

Edit: reusing a joke to spread joy


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

I got a late start on my nightly ramble, so roadwalk was not a PITA like usual. Didn't see a car or lights in 3 1/2 miles walked. There was a storm down at the Gulf, too far away to hear the thunder, but a nice light show when I was going south. (I looked at the radar when I got back, and Cape San Blas is getting rocked, so Port St Joe will be getting it in a few) 






Then on the way back, the moon came up. (I really need a camera)


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Masturbation and immunity: Is there a link?


In this short feature, we explore what evidence — if any — supports the claim that masturbation can influence the immune system. Two health experts weigh in.




www.medicalnewstoday.com





*Can masturbating impact the immune system?*

There are claims that masturbation can influence the strength of the immune system, but does any scientific evidence support this? Medical News Today considers the science behind this claim and speaks to experts to find out more.
...


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can masturbating impact the immune system?


Impacts mine. I haven't been sick since since I was 14!!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 30, 2021)

So Jim,
I planning on a vaca in a couple of weeks.
I shall purchase an 18 year.
And give my mind a regular donnybrook.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I shall purchase an 18 year.


by the hour or for the whole evening??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> by the hour or for the whole evening??


Lol, your sick.


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, your sick.


After all, she has needs also.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, your sick.


i'm married but i can still dream. lmao!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm married but i can still dream. lmao!!


Shouldn’t you be dreaming about toilet paper at this point? Get your priorities straight .
This weekend watch the shit disappear off the shelves . I am just going to steal it at work if it gets to that point.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shouldn’t you be dreaming about toilet paper at this point? Get your priorities straight .
> This weekend watch the shit disappear off the shelves . I am just going to steal it at work if it gets to that point. View attachment 4954851


we have enough to last us until '22. cornholio needs tp for his bunghole.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we have enough to last us until '22. cornholio needs tp for his bunghole.


Yeah right. How many rolls do you have stocked up?


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

Single or doubles?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah right. How many rolls do you have stocked up?


we keep 3 of the massive scott tp from wally world on site at all times. i think? they are 20 roll packs??? 

we will never run out of tp, bic lighters and ganja no matter the crisis.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Single or doubles?


single. we're on a septic


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> by the hour or for the whole evening??





printer said:


> After all, she has needs also.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shouldn’t you be dreaming about toilet paper at this point? Get your priorities straight .


(toilet paper???)
YOU GUYS ARE A RIOT!!!
I'M TALKING TO JIMDAMICK ABOUT AN 18yr JAMESON WHISKEY AND YOU GUYS ARE IN THE TOILET, ( is that a french word??).
This is the Twilight Zone.
Is that a fly swimming around with you?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 30, 2021)

I only have two packs of papers and half a Gideon bible...shits about to get real.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> AND YOU GUYS ARE IN THE TOILET


toilette? w/c? shitter?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I only have two packs of papers and half a Gideon bible...shits about to get real.


Not to worry. Gideon usually places N.I.V.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> toilette? w/c? shitter?


Ahhhh. thankyou. Toilette. Yes...Toilette. Must speak proper French.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Ahhhh. thankyou. Toilette. Yes...Toilette. Must speak proper French.


oui oui monsieur!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shouldn’t you be dreaming about toilet paper at this point?


You guys are prophets.
I just got it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 30, 2021)

At this point I have 5 miles of PT. Is that enough??


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> (toilet paper???)
> YOU GUYS ARE A RIOT!!!
> I'M TALKING TO JIMDAMICK ABOUT AN 18yr JAMESON WHISKEY AND YOU GUYS ARE IN THE TOILET, ( is that a french word??).
> This is the Twilight Zone.
> Is that a fly swimming around with you?


You may be saying that today, just wait until tomorrow, then you will need a double.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 31, 2021)

I am a Quilted Northern guy. I love being on a city water system.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

*New Rule: The Woke Olympics | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

*Monologue: Return of the Mask | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shouldn’t you be dreaming about toilet paper at this point? Get your priorities straight .
> This weekend watch the shit disappear off the shelves . View attachment 4954851


Don't forget your Identification.


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Must speak proper French.


When you get the kinks worked out, I have a thread I'd like you to critique.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> Don't forget your Identification.


Why?


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Why?


I'm joking.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 31, 2021)

I found this pretty funny 
Republican star Lauren Boebert spins fables about her childhood — but the real story is better (msn.com)
That righteous bitch whose mother (at least to me) sounds like a whore & was not sure who she fucked 9 months ago & Boeebert really can't say for sure (who abandoned her) who her father was.
Ah, that's too bad 
Maybe that's the reason she's so fucked up, neglect.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 31, 2021)

Well it explains a bit about why her sex offender husband wooed her by exposing his dong to a minor. 

On a happy note, an old guy said "excuse me young man" as he walked by at the store and it made me feel so not middle aged. My knees still work, was getting something off the bottom shelf with the greatest of ease.


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I found this pretty funny
> Republican star Lauren Boebert spins fables about her childhood — but the real story is better (msn.com)
> That righteous bitch whose mother (at least to me) sounds like a whore & was not sure who she fucked 9 months ago & Boeebert really can't say for sure (who abandoned her) who her father was.
> Ah, that's too bad
> Maybe that's the reason she's so fucked up, neglect.


She needs time to concoct a story. Watch her shift any questions to "stop the steal", or the second amendment, or the southern border, the wall, Hunter, or...


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

I, and some friends, began the practice of Namaste when the shut down began, so we wouldn't need to shake hands. It's so simple and I like it.

Namaste - Wikipedia


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> I, and some friends, began the practice of Namaste when the shut down began, so we wouldn't need to shake hands. It's so simple and I like it.
> 
> Namaste - Wikipedia



Oh I see. So when someone reaches out to shake hands with you,

you just say "Na Mate!"


Hmmm, think I'll try that!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Oh I see. So when someone reaches out to shake hands with you,
> 
> you just say "Na Mate!"
> 
> ...


Na Mates ft anagram


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Oh I see. So when someone reaches out to shake hands with you,
> 
> you just say "Na Mate!"
> 
> ...


It began at the end of ping pong matches. We're as old as you and want to live longer. One can also do it at a distance. No need for speech. Peace on you, brother.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> I, and some friends, began the practice of Namaste when the shut down began, so we wouldn't need to shake hands. It's so simple and I like it.


I've been doing the Vulcan peace sign. " Live long and prosper." AND GET THE F*CKING SHOT!!


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> She needs time to concoct a story. Watch her shift any questions to "stop the steal", or the second amendment, or the southern border, the wall, Hunter, or...


This just came out in Salon magazine, which ain't a rag.
This should fun to watch if anyone brings it up.
I'd pay a million dollars to see Colbert fuck with her over it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 31, 2021)

Time for a tune, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 31, 2021)

One more Roy


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> I, and some friends, began the practice of Namaste when the shut down began, so we wouldn't need to shake hands. It's so simple and I like it.
> 
> Namaste - Wikipedia


Hikers have been doing the fist bump as a means of germ reduction for years. But it works best if you don't stick you hand into someone else's bag of GORP.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh nice I am going to go mess up some tourists, OH SHIT!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

Since it's the 50th anniversary of Apollo 15, here is some AI upscaled lunar rover footage from the HQ film camera they carried. This looks pretty good and one can only imagine the 4K video that will be coming from the moon when humanity returns in the next year or two. This puts you close to what it will look like, but with a much wider aspect ratio and better quality.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Apollo 16 in 60fps: Rover Traverse to Station 4*





Apollo 16 Rover Traverse to Station 4 16mm footage interpolated from 12fps to 60fps with DAIN-AI. Colour corrected and synchronized with audio. Raw 16mm film & Audio: NASA Video & Audio Processing: Dutchsteammachine


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 1, 2021)

I saw this in a temple in Israel.
This is where Leonard Nimoy got the idea for Star Trek.
Not at this temple but the symbolism is know in Jewish circles.
Gene Roddenberry was looking for another way for Vulcans to interact.
Nimoy presented this idea and it worked.
It's called a Chamsah. It's the first letter, in Shalom, called a shin.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since it's the 50th anniversary of Apollo 15, here is some AI upscaled lunar rover footage from the HQ film camera they carried. This looks pretty good and one can only imagine the 4K video that will be coming from the moon when humanity returns in the next year or two. This puts you close to what it will look like, but with a much wider aspect ratio and better quality.


Kinda gives me goosebumps.
My wife asked me once if I would ever leave her.
I said if I had the opportunity to go to Mars I would.
She exclaimed," You would?!"
"Yes."
We need to leave here or it's a dinosaur show.
These lunatics doing these Journeys to the fringes of the atmosphere are in essence freak shows. BUT.
They're an experiment in space travel. But if we don't get off this rock. We will end up being a archeological dig for E.T.


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2021)

Alright then. Lewis screwed the pooch by not pitting for dry tires after the big wreck/red flag, thus being last when he did pit. But he fought back to a podium finish and the lead in the championship. So the four week summer break won't be so stressful for me.






Edit: But then when I go look for a picture to post, I see in post race interviews he says he thinks he has long Covid. So much for my month of peaceful Sundays.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 1, 2021)

@Jimdamick 

i saw you put up a winwood video not too long ago. i can't find it on youtube but he did a live outdoor concert on AXS (channel on dish netork) from a winery in napa or sonoma that was awesome. see if you can find it online.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @Jimdamick
> 
> i saw you put up a winwood video not too long ago. i can't find it on youtube but he did a live outdoor concert on AXS (channel on dish netork) from a winery in napa or sonoma that was awesome. see if you can find it online.


I love Winwood/Traffic
These are good


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love Winwood/Traffic
> These are good


This is better.


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love Winwood/Traffic
> These are good


He's hugely talented.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

Social media and smartphones are causing social retardation, food for thought and an explanation for some recent social phenomena. Seriously, what does he expect people to do with increasing amounts of leisure time if not hobbies, sports and other recreational activities. Maybe my retirement hobbies are a second childhood!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The infantilization of Western culture


What happens when an entire society succumbs to childlike behavior and discourse? Elantseva MarinaIf you regularly watch TV, you’ve probably seen a cartoon bear pitching you toilet paper, a gecko with a British accent selling you auto insurance and a bunny in sunglasses promoting batteries. This...




news.yahoo.com





*The infantilization of Western culture*



Simon Gottschalk, Professor of Sociology, University of Nevada, Las Vegas

What happens when an entire society succumbs to childlike behavior and discourse? Elantseva Marina
If you regularly watch TV, you’ve probably seen a cartoon bear pitching you toilet paper, a gecko with a British accent selling you auto insurance and a bunny in sunglasses promoting batteries.

This has always struck me as a bit odd. Sure, it makes sense to use cartoon characters to sell products to kids – a phenomenon that’s been well-documented.

But why are advertisers using the same techniques on adults?

To me, it’s just one symptom of a broader trend of infantilization in Western culture. It began before the advent of smartphones and social media. But, as I argue in my book “The Terminal Self,” our everyday interactions with these computer technologies have accelerated and normalized our culture’s infantile tendencies.

Society-wide arrested development
The dictionary defines infantilizing as treating someone “as a child or in a way that denies their maturity in age or experience.”

What’s considered age-appropriate or mature is obviously quite relative. But most societies and cultures will deem behaviors appropriate for some stages of life, but not others.

As the Bible puts it in 1 Corinthians 13:11, “When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put childish ways behind me.”

Some psychologists will be quick to note that not everyone puts their “childish ways” behind them. You can become fixated at a particular stage of development and fail to reach an age-appropriate level of maturity. When facing unmanageable stress or trauma, you can even regress to a previous stage of development. And psychologist Abraham Maslow has suggested that spontaneous childlike behaviors in adults aren’t inherently problematic.

But some cultural practices today routinely infantilize large swaths of the population.

We see it in our everyday speech, when we refer to grown women as “girls”; in how we treat senior citizens, when we place them in adult care centers where they’re forced to surrender their autonomy and privacy; and in the way school personnel and parents treat teenagers, refusing to acknowledge their intelligence and need for autonomy, restricting their freedom, and limiting their ability to enter the workforce.

Can entire societies succumb to infantilization?

Frankfurt School scholars such as Herbert Marcuse, Erich Fromm and other critical theorists suggest that – like individuals – a society can also suffer from arrested development.

In their view, adults’ failure to reach emotional, social or cognitive maturity is not due to individual shortcomings.

Rather, it is socially engineered.

A return to innocence
Visiting America in 1946, French anthropologist Claude Lévi-Strauss commented on the endearingly infantile traits of American culture. He especially noted adults’ childish adulation of baseball, their passionate approach to toy-like cars and the amount of time they invested in hobbies.

As contemporary scholars note, however, this “infantilist ethos” has become less charming – and more pervasive.

Researchers on both sides of the Atlantic have observed how this ethos has now crept into a vast range of social spheres.

In many workplaces, managers can now electronically monitor their employees, many of whom work in open spaces with little personal privacy. As sociologist Gary T. Marx observed, it creates a situation in which workers feel that managers expect them “to behave irresponsibly, to take advantage, and to screw up unless they remove all temptation, prevent them from doing so or trick or force them to do otherwise.”

Much has been written about higher education’s tendency to infantilize its students, whether it’s through monitoring their social media accounts, guiding their every step, or promoting “safe spaces” on campus.

Meanwhile, tourist destinations like Las Vegas market excess, indulgence and freedom from responsibility in casino environments that conjure memories of childhood fantasies: the Old West, medieval castles and the circus. Scholars have also explored how this form of Las Vegas-style “Disneyfication” has left its stamp on planned communities, architecture and contemporary art.

Then we’ve witnessed the rise of a “therapy culture,” which, as sociologist Frank Furedi warns, treats adults as vulnerable, weak and fragile, while implying that their troubles rooted in childhood qualify them for a “permanent suspension of moral sense.” He argues that this absolves grown-ups from adult responsibilities and erodes their trust in their own experiences and insights.

Researchers in Russia and Spain have even identified infantilist trends in language, and French sociologist Jacqueline Barus-Michel observes that we now communicate in “flashes,” rather than via thoughtful discourse – “poorer, binary, similar to computer language, and aiming to shock.”

Others have noted similar trends in popular culture – in the shorter sentences in contemporary novels, in the lack of sophistication in political rhetoric and in sensationalist cable news coverage.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

cont...
*High-tech pacifiers*
While scholars such as James Côté and Gary Cross remind us that infantilizing trends began well before our current moment, I believe our daily interactions with smartphones and social media are so pleasurable precisely because they normalize and gratify infantile dispositions.

They endorse self-centeredness and inflated exhibitionism. They promote an orientation towards the present, rewarding impulsivity and celebrating constant and instant gratification.

They flatter our needs for visibility and provide us with 24/7 personalized attention, while eroding our ability to empathize with others.

Whether we use them for work or pleasure, our devices also foster a submissive attitude. In order to take advantage of all they offer, we have to surrender to their requirements, agreeing to “terms” we do not understand and handing over stores of personal data.

Indeed, the routine and aggressive ways our devices violate our privacy via surveillance automatically deprive us of this fundamental adult right.

While we might find it trivial or amusing, the infantilist ethos becomes especially seductive in times of social crises and fear. And its favoring of simple, easy and fast betrays natural affinities for certain political solutions over others.

And typically not intelligent ones.

Democratic policymaking requires debate, demands compromise and involves critical thinking. It entails considering different viewpoints, anticipating the future, and composing thoughtful legislation.

What’s a fast, easy and simple alternative to this political process? It’s not difficult to imagine an infantile society being attracted to authoritarian rule.

Unfortunately, our social institutions and technological devices seem to erode hallmarks of maturity: patience, empathy, solidarity, humility and commitment to a project greater than oneself.

All are qualities that have traditionally been considered essential for both healthy adulthood and for the proper functioning of democracy.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

Traffic jam.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> Traffic jam.


I remember the ads. Traffic is Back.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

This begins the time of year that makes me smile. I tend to go out to look at the plants several times a day. I'm very happy this year.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

GMC truck for sale. a bit damp inside. Make offer!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ya' gotta love it


He's almost broke & Trump ain't giving him a fucking dime.
He won't be able to hire lawyers to defend him in the $1.3 BILLION defamation suit brought against him by Dominion.
His big fucking mouth has doomed him & he's getting no help from the man who he threw himsef on the sword for.
Rudy Giuliani Is Reportedly Almost Broke And Trump's Shutting Him Out | HuffPost 
He's super fucked
Can't work in NY or DC
No money & probanly no one wants to be near him. He's lost everthing.
Oh, how the mighty has fallen


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, right!!!
> Just smell that shit, it's disgusting
> I never realized that the stench was a warning


Once I had fresh Heinie on tap. That stuff is different in a good way.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> He's almost broke & Trump ain't giving him a fucking dime.
> He won't be able to hire lawyers to defend him in the $1.3 BILLION defamation suit brought against him by Dominion.
> His big fucking mouth has doomed him & he's getting no help from the man who he threw himsef on the sword for.
> Rudy Giuliani Is Reportedly Almost Broke And Trump's Shutting Him Out | HuffPost
> ...


guiliani gets exactly what is coming. he's a pos trump suck boi. still wonder what putin has over all their heads??
i grew up with trump in the news with his atlantic city fuckovers. 

he looks out for himself only. i hope he's the last one of clan trump to be indicted. or he die of a heart attack first.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> He's almost broke & Trump ain't giving him a fucking dime.
> He won't be able to hire lawyers to defend him in the $1.3 BILLION defamation suit brought against him by Dominion.
> His big fucking mouth has doomed him & he's getting no help from the man who he threw himsef on the sword for.
> Rudy Giuliani Is Reportedly Almost Broke And Trump's Shutting Him Out | HuffPost
> ...


"How d'ya' like my uppersh, folksh? Nysh, huh? Yeah and they're _paid for_, too!"


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422010079650402307


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 2, 2021)

This is supposed to be a Happy/Funny thread.
Somehow we got diverted in way, but Giuliani going broke is pretty funny, at least I think so
This is pretty funny I think






But these are definitely funny


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422010079650402307


That was brilliant


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is supposed to be a Happy/Funny thread.
> Somehow we got diverted in way, but Giuliani going broke is pretty funny, at least I think so
> This is pretty funny I think
> 
> ...


The Classics never disappoint.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

topcat said:


> This begins the time of year that makes me smile. I tend to go out to look at the plants several times a day. I'm very happy this year.


I try to get to mine at least once a month. But this time of year I have to get in there a little more often due to males. This past week I (collected pollen) and chopped 7 males from four strains. So lots of choices for Ass Cheese crosses as well as f2's from 1 Random Glued Cherry Doja.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I try to get to mine at least once a month. But this time of year I have to get in there a little more often due to males. This past week I (collected pollen) and chopped 7 males from four strains. So lots of choices for Ass Cheese crosses as well as f2's from 1 Random Glued Cherry Doja.


I have seven varieties this year. Seed buying can be addictive, but in a good way.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

This always makes me smile. I'm fifteen in the car almost at the beach. Bliss in major chords.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

topcat said:


> I have seven varieties this year. Seed buying can be addictive, but in a good way.


I try to keep pretty good notes, but I'm never sure just what I have going. Deer get some, some males get culled early and I add replacements as holes open up. 

And while I was walking tonight, I thought about three more males I had chopped last week. Two Red's and a Green from Oregon's Best Bag seed. My buddy gifted me 8 or 10 partial packs of BOG and Lost River gear, the Random Bud X Triple Purple Doja seeds he had made, plus all his saved bag seed. I figure when a professional grower buys weed, it's pretty good. I've only grown Clear and Orange before this season. If they are any indication, Red, Green, Purple and Yellow should be good too.

And I like a pun as much as anyone. So a couple three years ago I crossed Clear with Tangerine Power to make Clear TP. (have not grown it out)

I gave away a few plants after my first round of spring crop plants had froze. They were Lost River Elgen's Diesel and (the bag seed) Orange. My buddy was down in the back and his kid planted them for him. One of the plants was a male and all of the labels didn't make it til harvest. So now we have a strain called ED Or Orange. It's pretty good. I've grown it twice now.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This always makes me smile. I'm fifteen in the car almost at the beach. Bliss in major chords.


I saw Yes at the LA Forum in 1971 or '72 as the headliner during their "Fragile" tour

Also, Black Sabbath played during their "Master of Reality" tour

the opening band was an up-and-coming band from LA called the Eagles


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 3, 2021)

My ticket was $4.50


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 3, 2021)

I watched the Forum being built when I was in the 4th grade- my school was practically across the street

Some friends of my grandparents were involved in the construction of the columns, which as I understand it were sprayed concrete over some sort of skeleton


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 3, 2021)

That was where I first got high


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Once I had fresh Heinie on tap. That stuff is different in a good way.


Yea most beers taste better from a tap, but there's something about it's unique flavor that I don't care for.
Plus, it gives me a vicious hangover, sorta like a Budweiser (pure piss) hangover, but not quite as bad.
I like dark beers personally, so Heinekens are really not for me (they taste like shit anyway  )


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea most beers taste better from a tap, but there's something about it's unique flavor that I don't care for.
> Plus, it gives me a vicious hangover, sorta like a Budweiser (pure piss) hangover, but not quite as bad.
> I like dark beers personally, so Heinekens are really not for me (they taste like shit anyway  )



I don't know man. A nice unpasteurized bottle of Heineken fresh from the brewery and a spliff on a balcony in Amsterdam is about as close to perfect as I've come. Last time I was there though we drank mostly at this excellent place called Taj Windmill brewery...fine in house brews and lively locals soaking up the sunset. Makes me happy just thinking on it. Y'all have a good one out there, stay safe.


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2021)

Perspective of time is a funny thing.






This is my childhood summer song that can't help but makes me think about being a little kid running around in the summer.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> I don't know man. A nice unpasteurized bottle of Heineken fresh from the brewery and a spliff on a balcony in Amsterdam is about as close to perfect as I've come. Last time I was there though we drank mostly at this excellent place called Taj Windmill brewery...fine in house brews and lively locals soaking up the sunset. Makes me happy just thinking on it. Y'all have a good one out there, stay safe.


Amsterdam huh? Sounds nice 
I always wanted to go there & pick tulips & check out the windmills & dikes. & prostitutes. (by dike I meant a structure  )
Yea, I could imagine that the beer would tates better fresh
Ever been to Belgium?
Best beer in the EU in my opinion.
Oh, how was the herb there?
Just curious
Stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> This is my childhood summer song that can't help but makes me think about being a little kid running around in the summer.


That sounds boring
This was one of my songs driving aroud in the back seat of a 1965 Mustang convertible with my sister and her asshole boyfriend (he did have a nice car though 

This was his car



This was the song






and this


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

2 more of my summer songs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> 2 more of my summer songs


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Amsterdam huh? Sounds nice
> I always wanted to go there & pick tulips & check out the windmills & dikes. & prostitutes. (by dike I meant a structure  )
> Yea, I could imagine that the beer would tates better fresh
> Ever been to Belgium?
> ...



Yeah, I was there with my wife so it was more art and culture a bit less uhhh sub culture though we saw plenty of dike work. Stopped in Belgium just briefly to switch trains. The Belgian beers I've had are definitely special but I don't really like heavy beers unless it's winter, stay more with Coors original or Yeungling when I can get it. 

The weed was good but honestly didn't seem any better than a quality sack stateside. I only went to two shops though (Katsu and Prix di Ami). The experience of buying it over the counter was pretty wild though. Still haven't bought legal weed in the states...Illegal in my state.

here's a song for your supper. Stay happy


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That sounds boring
> This was one of my songs driving aroud in the back seat of a 1965 Mustang convertible with my sister and her asshole boyfriend (he did have a nice car though
> 
> This was his car
> ...


Sister's asshole boyfriend (later to become BIL#1) drove a Mustang too. His was hardtop though. The back seat had been taken out, and that is where I would ride when I tagged along. Kind of rough. 

I hadn't thought of that car in a long long time.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That sounds boring
> This was one of my songs driving aroud in the back seat of a 1965 Mustang convertible with my sister and her asshole boyfriend (he did have a nice car though
> 
> This was his car
> ...


lol maybe the song, but I think that was what I love about it, it was nice.






My childhood was closer to these (except everyone was white) kids, until middle school when I got relocated in the middle of the country where my nearest neighbors with kids my age were about a mile away and went to a different school.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2021)

https://jacobinmag.com/2021/07/trailer-park-boys-tv-show-class-comedy-canada


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

I hope everyone reaches this age. Feelin' Alright.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2021)

Simone Biles speaks out after winning bronze medal








Simone Biles speaks out after winning bronze medal at Tokyo Olympics | CNN


Simone Biles speaks after winning a bronze medal in the women's balance beam final competition, her second medal at the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and her seventh Olympic medal overall.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> https://jacobinmag.com/2021/07/trailer-park-boys-tv-show-class-comedy-canada


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> stay more with Coors original or Yeungling when I can get it.


OH MY GOD!!!!!!!
Next your probably gonna tell me that Bud Light is decent.
Well, please don't tell me anymore about the beers you like.
I get nauseous easy


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> I hope everyone reaches this age. Feelin' Alright.


Yea, he aged well, didn't he 
Here's 2 of my favorites











Still got that voice, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

Speakig of voices
Hard to beat this guy


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!
> Next your probably gonna tell me that Bud Light is decent.
> Well, please don't tell me anymore about the beers you like.
> I get nauseous easy


HA!

I hear ya man and that's fine but after a long day working in the summer sun any cold beer tastes good. even bud light


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 3, 2021)

Just to keep the music going


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> Sister's asshole boyfriend (later to become BIL#1) drove a Mustang too. His was hardtop though. The back seat had been taken out, and that is where I would ride when I tagged along. Kind of rough.
> 
> I hadn't thought of that car in a long long time.


This is my car
1967 Red Split Window Corvette Coupe wih a 427 engine & side pipes (Yummy  ))



Actually, in 1967 this was my mode of transportation 



American Classics, right?
I'd be riding my Schwinn Orange Krate singing this song







Life was good 
Then I started smoking weed & dropping acid & it all turned to shit.
What the fuck happened?
Fucking Republicans happened that's what & ruined my head/ buzz.
Cocksuckers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my car
> 1967 Red Split Window Corvette Coupe wih a 427 engine & side pipes (Yummy  ))
> 
> View attachment 4957257
> ...


Just put some card board beating on the spokes clothes pinned to the frame and yer good to go with an engine sound!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> HA!
> 
> I hear ya man and that's fine but after a long day working in the summer sun any cold beer tastes good. even bud light


Can't argue with that logic 


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just put some card board beating on the spokes clothes pinned to the frame and yer good to go with an engine sound!


I used Tops baseball cards.
Better acoustics


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Can't argue with that logic
> 
> I used Tops baseball cards.
> Better acoustics


A balloon sounds the best but will eventually pop


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my car
> 1967 Red Split Window Corvette Coupe wih a 427 engine & side pipes (Yummy  ))
> 
> View attachment 4957257
> ...


That was my first slot car, but it was blue. A great looking car to this day.
I bought a junker stingray bike for $5, took it apart, put new bearings in it and polished the chrome. I painted it that color orange, put knobby tires on front and rear to make it look like a dirt bike. I couldn't afford a new bike, let alone that Orange Krate. They also had a red Apple Krate and yellow Lemon Peeler. My best friend and I commandeered our brothers' Continental 10 speeds and got them road worthy. They were best friends, too, but 7 years older. We'd ride from the Valley to the beach and back, a big accomplishment then. We were amateur bike mechanics. Schwinn only, no Huffy's for us. Later, we got into better, lighter 10 speeds, though. On particularly smoggy days, we'd wear surgical masks and blocked a lot of dirt with them by the end of the ride. Good times.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

Seeing as we are all getting nostalgic, anyone remember these?








I was one fucked up 11 year old
The Jap & the Kraut didn't stand a chance against my American GI Joe.
When Joe got surrounded, out would come the firecrackers, cherry bombs, M-80's & my favorite, a can of Lysol spray disinfectant with a Zippo lighter (flame thrower)
Man, I must have gone thru a dozen GI Joe's between the fireworks & my Lysol 
Damn, that was fun 
Anyone have one of these?


I did


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This always makes me smile. I'm fifteen in the car almost at the beach. Bliss in major chords.


I LOVE THIS ALBUM. 
I bought this anthology of Yes and it contains studio outtakes.
There is a version of America that I believe should have been the version released. That's is an extra track on the Fragile disk I got.
I'll see if somebody loaded it up.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 3, 2021)

Found it.....I think....Yep.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> The weed was good but honestly didn't seem any better than a quality sack stateside


i posted earlier about me finding a bar in AMS that had daily deliveries of heineken. i love it in bottles but fresh like that was amazing.

i loved all the different hashes from different parts of the world you could get. 

i was there alot on business in the early 2000's.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!
> Next your probably gonna tell me that Bud Light is decent.
> Well, please don't tell me anymore about the beers you like.
> I get nauseous easy


my beer tastes are right on point with carlsbarn. coors banquet in a bottle, yuengling black and tan was great too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my car
> 1967 Red Split Window Corvette Coupe wih a 427 engine & side pipes (Yummy  ))
> 
> View attachment 4957257
> ...


that Schwinn would be worth a fortune now !! the old bmx bike i had is worth a bunch too now. quite a market for vintage bikes.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my beer tastes are right on point with carlsbarn. coors banquet in a bottle, yuengling black and tan was great too.


Please.. understand I'm asking because I care. Are you in therapy?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Please.. understand I'm asking because I care. Are you in therapy?


i escaped a few years ago. 

the only style of beer i don't drink is IPAs strangely enough. 

here's a few from your neck of the woods i love: sam smith's porter, oatmeal and choclate stout, nut brown ale, and an old speckled hen too.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 3, 2021)

I love Old Speckled Hen on tap. Or most bitters. Sammy's ...yes. nut brown... yes.
Jims going ape sh*t.
I love doing Guinness with a shot of Kahlua. Kinda tastes like Yoohoo.
I guess therapy is working.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I love Old Speckled Hen on tap. Or most bitters. Sammy's ...yes. nut brown... yes.
> Jims going ape sh*t.
> I love doing Guinness with a shot of Kahlua. Kinda tastes like Yoohoo.
> I guess therapy is working.


it's probably an american thing but have you heard of the drink Irish Car Bomb?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

This St. Patrick’s Day Staple Is a Crowd Pleaser


Whether it’s St. Patrick’s Day or not, you can enjoy the Irish Carb Bomb shot. Just grab a pint of Guinness and your favorite Irish spirits.




www.liquor.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that Schwinn would be worth a fortune now !! the old bmx bike i had is worth a bunch too now. quite a market for vintage bikes.


I have a '76 Motobecane Nomad sprint. Is that worth anything?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> www.liquor.com


So what I see is that the Micks made the best beer in the world but forgot to add the Poitín .
Oh well...........


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I have a '76 Motobecane Nomad sprint. Is that worth anything?


you tell me.








Motobecane Vintage Bikes for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Motobecane Vintage Bikes when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that Schwinn would be worth a fortune now !! the old bmx bike i had is worth a bunch too now. quite a market for vintage bikes.


Yea, the old timers are seeking out way's to relive their youth by collecting fond memories.
I have a record collection that goes back to 1963, with some 1st presses of the Beatles/Stones.
They work well to make me smile
This album my brother turned me onto in '67 (one of the few good things that prick ever did for me/he was your typical older brother, an asshole  )








I love this song






And this one too


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

I had Anchor Steam on tap in San Francisco and I'll never forget the pleasure it brought. Mexico makes some good beers, too.
Modelo Negra is very good.

Edit; my brother was very good to me. He taught me how to play football, baseball and to surf. He was a hell of an athlete (lettered 4 years in track) and a big inspiration. He's now my best friend, since the others of my age have passed, or I gave them up, voluntarily.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, the old timers are seeking out way's to relive their youth by collecting fond memories.
> I have a record collection that goes back to 1963, with some 1st presses of the Beatles/Stones.
> They work well to make me smile
> This album my brother turned me onto in '67 (one of the few good things that prick ever did for me/he was your typical older brother, an asshole  )
> ...


i can't listen to enough hendrix. GOAT guitarist.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> I had Anchor Steam on tap in San Francisco and I'll never forget the pleasure it brought. Mexico makes some good beers, too.
> Modelo Negra is very good.


got a ice cold Pacifico right now. slice of lime. Taco Tuesday tonite!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

@Jimdamick 

was just listening to this one a few weeks ago.









Blues (Jimi Hendrix album) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, the old timers are seeking out way's to relive their youth by collecting fond memories.


My brother-in law has Sticky Fingers still in cellophane.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419771945764147200


Jimdamick said:


> Actually, in 1967 this was my mode of transportation
> 
> View attachment 4957262
> 
> ...




I had that bike in the 60's too, mine was the Apple Krate.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i can't listen to enough hendrix. GOAT guitarist.


Did you see that film of Hendrix where he is sitting on a stool playing a 12 string acoustic with his hat on with a feather in it?
There's also an album, all white except Jimi sitting on that same stool.
He very seldom played acoustic which was a shame because it really showed off his artistry.
Try to see that film/get that album it is tremendous.
He was definitely the best/no doubt about it.
Your a lucky guy
I found it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Did you see that film of Hendrix where he is sitting on a stool playing a 12 string acoustic with his hat on with a feather in it?
> There's also an album, all white except Jimi sitting on that same stool.
> He very seldom played acoustic which was a shame because it really showed off his artistry.
> Try to see that film/get that album it is tremendous.
> ...


Love this Hendrix story.


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Love this Hendrix story.


Paul taught John how to tune his guitar...then play it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> Paul taught John how to tune his guitar...then play it.


The reason Paul played bass is because John didn’t want to. He became one of the greatest bassists of all time, imo. Listening to the base line on some of those tracks sends shivers up my spine.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

This a great tune & a great guitarist.
Best of both worlds, Hendrix's masterpiece Little Wing played by Jeffery  (Beck is top 5 for guitarist in my head)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This a great tune & a great guitarist.
> Best of both worlds, Hendrix's masterpiece Little Wing played by Jeffery  (Beck is top 5 for guitarist in my head)


SRV is on my top 5 list.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

There is NEVER to much Beck


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The reason Paul played bass is because John didn’t want to. He became one of the greatest bassists of all time, imo. Listening to the base line on some of those tracks sends shivers up my spine.


Stu Sutcliffe stunk, then quit, relegating the bass to Paul. Nobody wanted to play bass.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> Stu Sutcliffe stunk, then quit, relegating the bass to Paul. Nobody wanted to play bass.


This was one of the coolest interviews I’ve seen. I highly recommend watching if you can.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

Ok, I think most will agree that Hendrix was/is/will forever be the best guitarist that ever picked up that instrument
Right?
Then whose 2nd best?
I think this guy


----------



## HGCC (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Amsterdam huh? Sounds nice
> I always wanted to go there & pick tulips & check out the windmills & dikes. & prostitutes. (by dike I meant a structure  )
> Yea, I could imagine that the beer would tates better fresh
> Ever been to Belgium?
> ...


I got to go about 20 years back, at that time the weed was amazing relative to what we normally had...though it was about the time that the good named varieties became more widely available so it wasn't like we hadn't seen that level. Buying over the counter was the coolest shit, blew my mind. 

It really was the most amazing city I have visited in the world. It was kind of hard at the time finding good restaurants, I imagine smart phones make it easier, just so much amazing stuff every where, both on the debauchery side and just cool history and art.

Bought a Heineken from a vending machine. The brewery was cool. That's the beer my dad gave me as a kid to get me to not drink. Fuck that gross shit...unless it comes from a vending machine.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> Stu Sutcliffe stunk, then quit, relegating the bass to Paul. Nobody wanted to play bass.


Did you know Paul couldn't read music or Jimi.
They played by ear.
Fucking amazing


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Did you know Paul couldn't read music or Jimi.
> They played by ear.
> Fucking amazing


Yes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 3, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I got to go about 20 years back, at that time the weed was amazing relative to what we normally had...though it was about the time that the good named varieties became more widely available so it wasn't like we hadn't seen that level. Buying over the counter was the coolest shit, blew my mind.
> 
> It really was the most amazing city I have visited in the world. It was kind of hard at the time finding good restaurants, I imagine smart phones make it easier, just so much amazing stuff every where, both on the debauchery side and just cool history and art.
> 
> Bought a Heineken from a vending machine. The brewery was cool. That's the beer my dad gave me as a kid to get me to not drink. Fuck that gross shit...unless it comes from a vending machine.


I can imagine Amsterdam is awesome, it's so fucking old.
Thats what I love about Europe, here, if it's 200 years old, it's old.
Over there it is thousands of years
Paris is more than 2,000 years old. Gauls of the Parisii tribe settled there between 250 and 200 BC and founded a fishing village on an island in the river that is the present-day Ile de la Cité -- the center around which Paris developed.
Notre-Dame is almost 700 years old.
Did you see the Van Gough museum? He's my favorite artist.





This guy comes in a close 2nd.


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2021)

This came around on the mp3 player tonight while I was walking. Leon always makes me smile.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


What was that all about? Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What was that all about? Lol.


Well Chucky is the majority leader now...

Ever hear of pecking order, like in chickens?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

I submit it has deep instinctive roots...

*Pecking order
The basic pattern of social organization within a flock of poultry* in which each bird pecks another lower in the scale without fear of retaliation and submits to pecking by one of higher rank broadly : a dominance hierarchy in a group of social animals. 2 : a social hierarchy.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I submit it has deep instinctive roots...
> 
> *Pecking order
> The basic pattern of social organization within a flock of poultry* in which each bird pecks another lower in the scale without fear of retaliation and submits to pecking by one of higher rank broadly : a dominance hierarchy in a group of social animals. 2 : a social hierarchy.


We have 10 hens and one thinks/acts like a rooster - bossing others around and riding them occasionally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What was that all about? Lol.


The turtle and the hare?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> We have 10 hens and one thinks/acts like a rooster - bossing others around and riding them occasionally.
> 
> View attachment 4957792


That kitten looks like my cat, spot


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

how about everybody's top 5:
hendrix
van halen
SRV
clapton
jimmy page


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about everybody's top 5:
> hendrix
> van halen
> SRV
> ...


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2021)

Honorable mention.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my beer tastes are right on point with carlsbarn. coors banquet in a bottle, yuengling black and tan was great too.


Yuengling "Old German"? Oh man I picked that upp in '80s NJ for $1.99 the sixer.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's probably an american thing but have you heard of the drink Irish Car Bomb?


No I haven't. I'll keep a taste bud ready.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yuengling "Old German"? Oh man I picked that upp in '80s NJ for $1.99 the sixer.


I'm not familiar with Yuengling, but in the mid 70's we used to buy a 12 pack of Lucky Lager in 11 oz. stubby bottles in a cardboard box for $1.99. The price was printed on the box. Incredibly cheap, even for the time. They featured a riddle, called rebus, under the cap to play around with. We sometimes drank Ripple wine and later Boone's Farm. Oy!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2021)

Ikea launching a meatball-scented candle inspired by the chain's signature dish


Ikea is launching the meatball-scented candle as part of its Store in a Box package to celebrate 10 years of its loyalty program.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 4, 2021)

Heard crying at back of house about a week ago new member


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about everybody's top 5:
> hendrix
> van halen
> SRV
> ...


Tool
Dio
Slayer
Metallica ( cliff burton years)
Santana
Yes 
Venom
Notorious Big


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tool
> Dio
> Slayer
> Metallica ( cliff burton years)
> ...


Where is the love for the real greats?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> I'm not familiar with Yuengling, but in the mid 70's we used to buy a 12 pack of Lucky Lager in 11 oz. stubby bottles in a cardboard box for $1.99. The price was printed on the box. Incredibly cheap, even for the time. They featured a riddle, called rebus, under the cap to play around with. We sometimes drank Ripple wine and later Boone's Farm. Oy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Where is the love for the real greats?
> 
> View attachment 4958140


Who the hell is that? Lol


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Who the hell is that? Lol


heathen.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> One more Cheech & Bob picture (Cheech is the cat, named so because she eat's my pot plants when given access/Bob is the rabbit ( I just liked the name  )
> 
> View attachment 4815613


m


Jimdamick said:


> I have had a very bad tendency to create actually very miserable threads it seems
> Sorry for that
> Let's start anew
> Post what has been good in your life/day
> ...


I fed gollum


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> m
> 
> I fed gollum
> View attachment 4958167


Can you lick it and trip?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Can you lick it and trip?


Kiss it and it will turn into a prince.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yuengling "Old German"? Oh man I picked that upp in '80s NJ for $1.99 the sixer.


in high school, we drove over to trenton for 9.99 cases of moosehead or 8.99 30 packs of strohs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about everybody's top 5:
> hendrix
> van halen
> SRV
> ...


I like your list but it’s soooo hard to pick a top 5 for me. Definitely Hendrix and SVR but it’s tough after that for me. Clapton, Page and Van Halen are more than worthy but what about the three Kings? Can we leave BB out of a top 5 list? 

I think it ultimately comes down to the music itself. If we have a connection to the music being played by a talented guitar artist, they become our favourites.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2021)

TheCropMan said:


> Heard crying at back of house about a week ago new member


A Tortie!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I like your list but it’s soooo hard to pick a top 5 for me. Definitely Hendrix and SVR but it’s tough after that for me. Clapton, Page and Van Halen are more than worthy but what about the three Kings? Can we leave BB out of a top 5 list?
> 
> I think it ultimately comes down to the music itself. If we have a connection to the music being played by a talented guitar artist, they become our favourites.


totally agree! here's a list of srv was influenced by. *Jimi Hendrix*, Albert King, Lonnie Mack, B.B. King, Freddie King, Albert Collins, Johnny "Guitar" Watson, Buddy Guy, Howlin' Wolf, Otis Rush, Guitar Slim, Chuck Berry, and Muddy Waters, all these guys are guitar gods. 

i put page and eddie b/c i love led zep and VH.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

robert johnson, steve vai could make any top 5 list too.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2021)

I would throw slash in there. It really is about what music you like and what seems cool, attitude/style and such. There's that yngwie malsteam guy ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngwie_Malmsteen ) that is supposed to be great, but that sure doesn't "rock" to me. 

Tom morello from rage against the machine seemed pretty creative.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I would throw slash in there. It really is about what music you like and what seems cool, attitude/style and such. There's that yngwie malsteam guy ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngwie_Malmsteen ) that is supposed to be great, but that sure doesn't "rock" to me.
> 
> Tom morello from rage against the machine seemed pretty creative.


totally forgot about yngwie. he opened for an iron maiden show i saw.


----------



## Plutonium (Aug 5, 2021)

Absolutely love my reptile babies. Next to my kids, these little guys are the love of my life. I have so many, I lost count of how many I have now. Here's pictures of a few of them. I even have large iguanas in the trees on my "plantation" that come down out of the trees and scratch at the door, when they are hungry or want inside because it's getting cold. They love their momma so much, they fill my world with love and smiles. I breed bearded dragons, 100s of bearded dragons that I have raised, can be found in homes all across America.


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> A Tortie!


I think she knew the picture was being taken haha


----------



## Plutonium (Aug 5, 2021)

TheCropMan said:


> I think she knew the picture was being taken haha


She's beautiful!


----------



## HGCC (Aug 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You from Jersey?
> I know Jersey pretty well, at least the Northern & Shore areas.
> I was born in White Plains NY, 40 miles from NYC.
> Yea, I know Jersey,
> Jersey girls are whores and the guy's are faggots (Well know fact)


I lived out in Boston when that show jersey shore was the biggest thing on TV, man weird overzealous guidos are fun as hell to hang out with. Literally learned a life lesson to be more accepting of others from MTV, these dudes just want to party...I just want to party...but I was being an exclusionary dick and only hung out with certain subcultures.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You from Jersey?


i could almost see trenton from where we lived in PA

you must be familiar with taylor ham aka pork roll then?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you must be familiar with taylor ham aka pork roll then?


I'd rather eat SPAM


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'd rather eat SPAM


barf! lol

how about some pennsylvania dutch scrapple?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> barf! lol
> 
> how about some pennsylvania dutch scrapple?


Go for the big brass ring.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 5, 2021)

Did a bit of a breeding project to try and take the awesome bag appeal and flavor of the mtn trop cut of Tropicana cookies from oni and making it stronger/more appealing high for my taste. Baaaaaaaammmmmmmmm! Need to see if I can grow it better, but oof!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Go for the big brass ring.
> 
> View attachment 4958665


spicy brown mustard, sweet onion slices on rye. hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about some pennsylvania dutch scrapple?


Never heard of it
Noodles yes/Scrapple no


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Never heard of it
> Noodles yes/Scrapple no


they have to have some near you. i can find it out here at natural grocers. it's one of those everything but the oink breakfast meats.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> spicy brown mustard, sweet onion slices on rye. hell yeah!!!!


Extra mayo, sweet pickles on 12 grain non-GMO Whole Wheat bread with a strawberry milkshake (Yum Yum  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they have to have some near you. i can find it out here at natural grocers. it's one of those everything but the oink breakfast meats.


Sounds like something I'd like.
I'll look for it


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sounds like something I'd like.
> I'll look for it


if you do spam, you'll do this. if you can find some made in PA, it should be the real deal. 




__





A Brief History of Pennsylvania Scrapple


On the surface, the grainy, pudding-like meat is a tough sell. But call it a "pâté" and give it a sear in a hot pan, and you're in business.




tastecooking.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Extra mayo, sweet pickles on 12 grain non-GMO Whole Wheat bread with a strawberry milkshake (Yum Yum  )


they had Friendly's restaurants in NY didn't they? we had one in PA: home of the Fribble. one of the best shakes of all time


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 5, 2021)

Apple to scan U.S. iPhones for images of child sexual abuse


Apple unveiled plans to scan U.S. iPhones for images of child sexual abuse, drawing applause from child protection groups but raising concern among some security researchers that the system could be misused, including by governments looking to surveil their citizens.




apnews.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 5, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Apple to scan U.S. iPhones for images of child sexual abuse
> 
> 
> Apple unveiled plans to scan U.S. iPhones for images of child sexual abuse, drawing applause from child protection groups but raising concern among some security researchers that the system could be misused, including by governments looking to surveil their citizens.
> ...


did you see about 20 disneyworld employees got popped for pedo stuff just a few days ago? a big sting operation.


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Never heard of it
> Noodles yes/Scrapple no


Put it this way; Scrapple is aptly named.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> Put it this way; Scrapple is aptly named.



At some juncture in the past, I viewed myself as a heavy duty hedonist and as such, developed quite the cooking and eating ability...scrapple did not make that cut. Stuffs just b side baloney.

Though it has a place next to some spicy Chinese sausage in a 4am stir fry.


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2021)

It had it's place in the 19th century.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> It had it's place in the 19th century.


Given the choice between scrapple and soy meat,


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Given the choice between scrapple and soy meat,


Yo soy not eating scrapple.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yo soy not eating scrapple.


Me gusta de vero puerco


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 5, 2021)

Beethoven
Mendelssohn
YES
Pink Floyd
Emerson-Lake-Palmer
I love classical.
I could go on..


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 5, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> I fed gollum


Did you lick'em?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Given the choice between scrapple and soy meat,


How does scrapple stand up to tofu?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they had Friendly's restaurants in NY didn't they? we had one in PA: home of the Fribble. one of the best shakes of all time


Yup, we had Friendly's.
Home of the square hamburger (cutting edge  )


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 5, 2021)

So I'm going on vaca next week. Actually starts tomorrow. I'm packing my suitcase.
True story.

My wife says, " Why are you taking that shirt?"
ME, "I like it. I feel good in it. It's my hangout shirt."
She, "It has holes in it."
ME, "So,....... what if the holes are in all the right places!"
She, "I've seen your body. They're are no right places."


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2021)

The beavers returning to the desert


One small, plucky animal has an outsized ability to transform its environment, helping to replenish river ecosystems even in the desert.




www.bbc.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'd rather eat SPAM


In Hawaii, spam is king. You can get spam and eggs at McDonalds. Also king in Japan, Korea and the Philippines.

The Japanese have sushi spam.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> In Hawaii, spam is king. You can get doam and eggs at McDonalds. Also king in Japan, Korea and the Philippines.
> 
> The Japanese have sushi spam.


For a time Britain in WWII lived on it!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For a time Britain in WWII lived on it!


So did many of the Asian countries in those days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> In Hawaii, spam is king. You can get spam and eggs at McDonalds. Also king in Japan, Korea and the Philippines.
> 
> The Japanese have sushi spam.


I think many of the countries and territories the Americans supplied during and after WWII are very familiar with spam. It was a staple of the allied food supply everywhere, in Japan after the war and Korea during and after their war. Hawaii was a forward area and the civilians supplied like Britain by scarce shipping. We invented powdering eggs in Canada and supplied those easily shipped but horrible tasting food stuffs, along with a Helluva lot of grain.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think many of the countries and territories the Americans supplied during and after WWII are very familiar with spam. It was a staple of the allied food supply everywhere, in Japan after the war and Korea during and after their war. Hawaii was a forward area and the civilians supplied like Britain by scarce shipping. We invented powering eggs in Canada and supplied those easily shipped but horrible tasting food stuffs, along with a Helluva lot of grain.


The Philippines are also big spam eaters. Also home to a big American military presence since the 30’s.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

*Monologue: Time's Up for Gov. Cuomo | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





*New Rule: The Big Liars | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The Japanese have sushi spam.


Almost seems to be an oxymoron.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Almost seems to be an oxymoron.


i've never seen Spam offered in a Japanese restaurant.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i've never seen Spam offered in a Japanese restaurant.


How many times have you been to Japan?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How many times have you been to Japan?


in America.


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)

The single serve Spam packs are known on the trail as meat push pops.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Monologue: Time's Up for Gov. Cuomo | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to comment on Mario Cuomo's public lynching, all for what?
Because he ran a finger up some slut's back?
All women are whores (except Mom & my sister) or want to be deep down inside their psyche (just PM @schuylaar, she''ll confirm it  )
Just look at how they dress, the provocative nature, the "Come over here Big Boy, I want you to screw me long time"
At least that's the impression I get.
I worked on a job site once at a college where I was warned not to look at any woman for more than six seconds or it could be construed as sexual harassment.
Really, I was warned about that, meanwhile I was surrounded by short shorts, halter tops & miniskirt wearing bimbos with no underwear,
You think I'm lying?
I'm not.
They, the wanna-be whores are the ones that should be charged with harassment in my opinion.
I mean, c'mon, let's be real here, they are asking for it (a nice big salami  )
So, when Mario succumbs to their tantalizing behavior, he's at fault?
I don't think so.
After all, he's a WOP (not his fault).
It's in his DNA to be a rapist.
Just the same as an Irish drunk, he can't help it.
So women should stop the BS and be happy that their asses get grabed.
It's what they really want.

Dispute it 

This is Mario's favorite song by the way (of course  )






This is mine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I want to comment on Mario Cuomo's public lynching, all for what?
> Because he ran a finger up some slut's back?
> All women are whores (except Mom & my sister) or want to be deep down inside their psyche (just PM @schuylaar, she''ll confirm it  )
> Just look at how they dress, the provocative nature, the "Come over here Big Boy, I want you to screw me long time"
> ...


Apparently some women are disputing it and while some women do like getting their asses grabbed, it's who does the grabbing that makes all the difference.

Cuomo grew up in a different time and society changed quicker than he could adapt, the rich and powerful don't need to adapt as much as regular folks because they can control their immediate environment. This ain't the 80's or 90's anymore and some older men are locked into the attitudes of their salad days. Time caught up to Cuomo and others with out dated attitudes, but no matter how much society changes, men will still be men and a hard cock has no conscience.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I want to comment on Mario Cuomo's public lynching, all for what?
> Because he ran a finger up some slut's back?
> All women are whores (except Mom & my sister) or want to be deep down inside their psyche (just PM @schuylaar, she''ll confirm it  )
> Just look at how they dress, the provocative nature, the "Come over here Big Boy, I want you to screw me long time"
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I want to comment on Mario Cuomo's public lynching, all for what?
> Because he ran a finger up some slut's back?
> All women are whores (except Mom & my sister) or want to be deep down inside their psyche (just PM @schuylaar, she''ll confirm it  )
> Just look at how they dress, the provocative nature, the "Come over here Big Boy, I want you to screw me long time"
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

always love a good fruity rudy story!








Rudy Giuliani is being investigated by the FBI over a film he was trying to make about the Bidens and Ukraine, report says


Mother Jones reported the investigation, meanwhile recently published audio showed Giuliani urged Ukrainian officials to investigate Biden in 2019.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I want to comment on Mario Cuomo's public lynching, all for what?
> Because he ran a finger up some slut's back?
> All women are whores (except Mom & my sister) or want to be deep down inside their psyche (just PM @schuylaar, she''ll confirm it  )
> Just look at how they dress, the provocative nature, the "Come over here Big Boy, I want you to screw me long time"
> ...


I'm not quite sure I understand what your trying to say. Would you mind elaborating a little more.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

I would look at Cuomos accusers with a microscope. As soon as New York made it clear they were going after Stinky the governor had a target on his back, remember Al Franken?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 8, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424180784047562752


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I would look at Cuomos accusers with a microscope. As soon as New York made it clear they were going after Stinky the governor had a target on his back, remember Al Franken?


Yeah, but Franklin never had multiple accusers or an AG report by a democratic AG. The democratic party has a lot of female power these days and Cuomo has gotta go, character counts to democrats, now more than ever. This has been thoroughly investigated by a press that isn't exactly hostile to Cuomo. The democrats don't depend on strong man leaders like the republicans do and will toss a pervert under the bus in a heartbeat. There are not too many sexual deviants among the democrats and behaviors that were the norm a few decades ago are seen in a different light these days.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I would look at Cuomos accusers with a microscope. As soon as New York made it clear they were going after Stinky the governor had a target on his back, remember Al Franken?


That is what I am waiting for too.

No question Cuomo is a creeper, but there is only one that I have seen that is saying he straight up grabbed her from what I have heard. I'll wait to see how it shakes out. The only way he will actually 'have to go' though is if he is impeached. So we will see.


----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

Did anyone see any pictures from Obama’s Epic 60th birthday this weekend?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did anyone see any pictures from Obama’s Epic 60th birthday this weekend?


They didn't allow any cameras at the party.

It was fun!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> They didn't allow any cameras at the party.
> 
> It was fun!


Your so lucky you went! What was the weed like?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand what your trying to say. Would you mind elaborating a little more.


No, I'm not explaining further.
I think the post is perfectly clear
That most women are evil temptresses (except my Mom & Sis & @schuylaar of course),
You marry them & if you don't bang them every night, 7 day's a week, 365 day's a year they'll accuse you of not loving them or your having an affair.
You doubt me?
Get married.
This image is your future if you do.



Listen to the lyrics of this song & be enlightened.
Truth be spoken (sung in this case)


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> No, I'm not explaining further.
> I think the post is perfectly clear
> That most women are evil temptresses (except my Mom & Sis & @schuylaar of course),
> You marry them & if you don't bang them every night, 7 day's a week, 365 day's a year they'll accuse you of not loving them or your having an affair.
> ...


all she wants is sex? what's the problem?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is what I am waiting for too.
> 
> No question Cuomo is a creeper, but there is only one that I have seen that is saying he straight up grabbed her from what I have heard. I'll wait to see how it shakes out. The only way he will actually 'have to go' though is if he is impeached. So we will see.


the thing that i find remarkable about Millennials is their casualness with truth..this guy can be a total POS but you are innocent until proven guilty in a court of law by a jury of your peers.

i'm with you- i need more.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I would look at Cuomos accusers with a microscope. *As soon as New York made it clear they were going after Stinky the governor had a target on his back, remember Al Franken?*


yes that's why Kristen Gillibrands career is all but over too..she's hanging on to the dems coattails but laying low since that incident- anyone notice?

Cuomo was Stinky's #1 on the Enemies List and all this shit happened right after Trump left..i do recall raising that point at the time.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> No, I'm not explaining further.
> I think the post is perfectly clear
> That most women are evil temptresses (except my Mom & Sis & @schuylaar of course),
> You marry them & if you don't bang them every night, 7 day's a week, 365 day's a year they'll accuse you of not loving them or your having an affair.
> ...


See! This is why I won't drink Jameson.
That's why I'm also glad I'm Scot. We're considered to have the most sexual stamina and the least impotence. Guess what neighbor is the opposite.
Use it or lose it!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> all she wants is sex? what's the problem?


 Actually, I have a very, very large problem. (some would say huge)
It's my wife.
When I married her 25 years ago, she weighed 115 lbs & now she's closer to 300 
Somehow after all these years of the same old same old & how now I have cinderblocks under our bed for structural support, I kinda lost my youthfull exuberance.
And you know whose fault it is for my lack of drive according to Chubsie Wubsie ( pet name  ) ?
Fucking me!!!!!
I blame these


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

those entenmann crumb cakes are friggin awesome!!!!

these are even better: and pretty close to you too i imagine


https://crumbcake.net/


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> When I married her 25 years ago, she weighed 115 lbs & now she's closer to 300


3 times the fun.
Actually I won't say I understand but it's the dice we roll. My first was that horror pic. but a red head.


My second, now, is my Angel.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> 3 times the fun.
> Actually I won't say I understand but it's the dice we roll. My first was that horror pic. but a red head.
> View attachment 4960986
> 
> My second, now, is my Angel.


Ah, what the fuck can you do?
I already cut way down on my Zoloft & got a script for Cialis.
I hope that works, because the only other solution that I can think of are these.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Actually, I have a very, very large problem. (some would say huge)
> It's my wife.
> When I married her 25 years ago, she weighed 115 lbs & now she's closer to 300
> Somehow after all these years of the same old same old & how now I have cinderblocks under our bed for structural support, I kinda lost my youthfull exuberance.
> ...


Thay looks delicious. I can see why she gained some weight. You guys eat good! It
Must be all that good weed you grow. It gives the munchies .


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> See! This is why I won't drink Jameson.
> That's why I'm also glad I'm Scot. We're considered to have the most sexual stamina and the least impotence.


Scots aren't man enough to drink Jameson, you should stick to that swill called Scotch whiskey, that maybe in a hundred years your country (Oh that's right! You don't have a country do you? Your still a Provence of England, right?) could, possibly catch up to Irish whiskey.
And as far as the Scot being well known for his sexual prowess like you stated, and I quote " We're considered to have the most sexual stamina and the least impotence"
Yea, your probably great at chasing sheep down & raping them, That's what I heard at least
That's why your men wear skirts I was told by an Uncle who lived in Glasgow, so that you/they didn't have a a zipper to contend with so it was easy access to the penis & saved time while copulating with the sheep.
Is it also true that syphilis's origin is in the Highlands?
Yup, the Scots are noted
As sheep fuckers 
(Luv ya bro/at least your a Celt)


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 8, 2021)

Here we gp......wait, I need popcorn


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

me likey.








CNN's Jim Acosta said scientists should name COVID-19 variants after Republican governors who've refused to enforce safety measures


One of the Republicans he suggested was Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, whose state is facing record COVID-19 hospitalizations for the third day in a row.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Here we go......wait, I need popcorn


Speaking of popcorn. I'm on vacation and last night I decided to pop a bag. Only finding out the micro here is a tad stronger than mine at home.
Ended up setting off the fire alarm. Fortunately just the battery one. Opened doors and windows. No one from the front office showed up. I'll try again later.
Jim and I being such best friends, popcorn all around.

I'm glad I'm able to give you a rise Jimmy boy. You apparently are missing some excitement in your life.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

My wife on the beach. Martha's Vineyard across the water.


Other scenery.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'm glad I'm able to give you a rise Jimmy boy. You apparently are missing some excitement in your life.


Lol. Classic low blow.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> those entenmann crumb cakes are friggin awesome!!!!
> 
> these are even better: and pretty close to you too i imagine
> 
> ...


Yup, Entenmann's Crumb Cake is frigging awesomen, no doubt about it.
Combined with smoking herb for a couple of hours (all day long is better  ), you will be treated to gastronomical excellence far beyond your average cake.
Paired with a cold glass of milk, what more can be done to attain Nirvana?
I have to say though, there is one more item that MUST be tried from Entennman's that is in contention with the Crumb Cake
Do you like Chocolate cakes?
Try this



It's Entenmann's Blackout Cake
Totally a Desert Island addition in my mind (if I was stuck on an Island & had only room for ten items in my boat, this would be one).
If you can find it (hard to do) get it.
It is fucking Awesome.

This is another item (along with a player) that I would have to bring 
Oh, thanks @rkymtnman for the turn on, I'm getting one


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> My wife on the beach. Martha's Vineyard across the water.
> View attachment 4961356
> 
> Other scenery.
> View attachment 4961358


Your lucky 
This is what I got 



My weekend project is I gotta add a couple of 2x12's to my cinderblocks.
The bed is starting to sag


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

don't think i've ever seen that cake but it looks awesome.

that Hahn's also offers a bucket of just the crumbs, no cake if you want nothing but sugar and cinnnamon. lol.


----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2021)

Individual 1 is distracted by cake, so he mistakes the countries he's bombing. Iraq, or Syria?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> Individual 1 is distracted by cake, so he mistakes the countries he's bombing. Iraq, or Syria?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

It’s hard to be a moral person. Technology is making it harder.


Digital distractions such as social media and smartphones wreak havoc on our attention spans. Could they also be making us less ethical?




www.vox.com





*It’s hard to be a moral person. Technology is making it harder.*
*Digital distractions such as social media and smartphones wreak havoc on our attention spans. Could they also be making us less ethical?*

It was on the day I read a Facebook post by my sick friend that I started to really question my relationship with technology.

An old friend had posted a status update saying he needed to rush to the hospital because he was having a health crisis. I half-choked on my tea and stared at my laptop. I recognized the post as a plea for support. I felt fear for him, and then … I did nothing about it, because I saw in another tab that I’d just gotten a new email and went to check that instead.

After a few minutes scrolling my Gmail, I realized something was messed up. The new email was obviously not as urgent as the sick friend, and yet I’d acted as if they had equal claims on my attention. What was wrong with me? Was I a terrible person? I dashed off a message to my friend, but continued to feel disturbed.

Gradually, though, I came to think this was less an indication that I was an immoral individual and more a reflection of a bigger societal problem. I began to notice that digital technology often seems to make it harder for us to respond in the right way when someone is suffering and needs our help.

Think of all the times a friend has called you to talk through something sad or stressful, and you could barely stop your twitchy fingers from checking your email or scrolling through Instagram as they talked. Think of all the times you’ve seen an article in your Facebook News Feed about anguished people desperate for help — starving children in Yemen, dying Covid-19 patients in India — only to get distracted by a funny meme that appears right above it.

Think of the countless stories of camera phones short-circuiting human decency. Many a bystander has witnessed a car accident or a fist-fight and taken out their phone to film the drama rather than rushing over to see if the victim needs help. One Canadian government-commissioned report found that when our experience of the world is mediated by smartphones, we often fixate on capturing a “spectacle” because we want the “rush” we’ll get from the instant reaction to our videos on social media.

Multiple studies have suggested that digital technology is shortening our attention spans and making us more distracted. What if it’s also making us less empathetic, less prone to ethical action? What if it’s degrading our capacity for moral attention — the capacity to notice the morally salient features of a given situation so that we can respond appropriately?

There is a lot of evidence to indicate that our devices really are having this negative effect. Tech companies continue to bake in design elements that amplify the effect — elements that make it harder for us to sustain uninterrupted attention to the things that really matter, or even to notice them in the first place. And they do this even though it’s becoming increasingly clear that this is bad not only for our individual interpersonal relationships, but also for our politics. There’s a reason why former President Barack Obama now says that the internet and social media have created “the single biggest threat to our democracy.”

The idea of moral attention goes back at least as far as ancient Greece, where the Stoics wrote about the practice of attention (prosoché) as the cornerstone of a good spiritual life. In modern Western thought, though, ethicists didn’t focus too much on attention until a band of female philosophers came along, starting with Simone Weil.

Weil, an early 20th-century French philosopher and Christian mystic, wrote that “attention is the rarest and purest form of generosity.” She believed that to be able to properly pay attention to someone else — to become fully receptive to their situation in all its complexity — you need to first get your own self out of the way. She called this process “decreation,” and explained: “Attention consists of suspending our thought, leaving it detached, empty ... ready to receive in its naked truth the object that is to penetrate it.”

Weil argued that plain old attention — the kind you use when reading novels, say, or birdwatching — is a precondition for moral attention, which is a precondition for empathy, which is a precondition for ethical action.

Later philosophers, like Iris Murdoch and Martha Nussbaum, picked up and developed Weil’s ideas. They garbed them in the language of Western philosophy; Murdoch, for example, appeals to Plato as she writes about the need for “unselfing.” But this central idea of “unselfing” or “decreation” is perhaps most reminiscent of Eastern traditions like Buddhism, which has long emphasized the importance of relinquishing our ego and training our attention so we can perceive and respond to others’ needs. It offers tools like mindfulness meditation for doing just that.

The idea that you should practice emptying out your self to become receptive to someone else is antithetical to today’s digital technology, says Beverley McGuire, a historian of religion at the University of North Carolina Wilmington who researches moral attention.

“Decreating the self — that’s the opposite of social media,” she says, adding that Facebook, Instagram, and other platforms are all about identity construction. Users build up an aspirational version of themselves, forever adding more words, images, and videos, thickening the self into a “brand.”

What’s more, over the past decade a bevy of psychologists have conducted multiple studies exploring how (and how often) people use social media and the way it impacts their psychological health. They’ve found that social media encourages users to compare themselves to others. This social comparison is baked into the platforms’ design. Because the Facebook algorithms bump posts up in our newsfeed that have gotten plenty of “Likes” and congratulatory comments, we end up seeing a highlight reel of our friends’ lives. They seem to be always succeeding; we feel like failures by contrast. We typically then either spend more time scrolling on Facebook in the hope that we’ll find someone worse off so we feel better, or we post our own status update emphasizing how great our lives are going. Both responses perpetuate the vicious cycle.

In other words, rather than helping us get our own selves out of the way so we can truly attend to others, these platforms encourage us to create thicker selves and to shore them up — defensively, competitively — against other selves we perceive as better off.
...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2021)

I once bought this stuff called "feckin Irish whiskey." Man that shit was gross. It lived at a buddies house and only came out very late or if some college kid was talking about how they could chug everclear. 

Anywho, man sexual harassment is a tough topic. What is and isn't acceptable has changed over time and some folks just haven't kept up. I think it's gone a little far on going after people, franken is who I always point at. For me it just isnt that hard to justify "fully respect you as my equal...still wanna see your boobs though...oh, no...thats cool, welp then let's get back to whatever."


----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> View attachment 4961392


What? Not Happy?


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> My wife on the beach. Martha's Vineyard across the water.
> View attachment 4961356
> 
> Other scenery.
> View attachment 4961358


Could you hear the Obama Birthday rager from across the water?


----------



## mooray (Aug 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It’s hard to be a moral person. Technology is making it harder.
> 
> 
> Digital distractions such as social media and smartphones wreak havoc on our attention spans. Could they also be making us less ethical?
> ...


Technically the platforms don't encourage us, it's _other people_ using and creating these platforms that do that. I'll always fight against blaming arbitrary mediums for which people are always the common denominator. Everything changes, but it's the test of one's own self-control that persists, and blaming inanimate objects for our failures is something we've been doing for literally thousands of years.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> those entenmann crumb cakes are friggin awesome!!!!
> 
> these are even better: and pretty close to you too i imagine
> 
> ...


now you have to go out and get one


----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't think i've ever seen that cake but it looks awesome.
> 
> that Hahn's also offers a bucket of just the crumbs, no cake if you want nothing but sugar and cinnnamon. lol.


With a mountain dew chaser.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Actually, I have a very, very large problem. (some would say huge)
> It's my wife.
> When I married her 25 years ago, she weighed 115 lbs & now she's closer to 300
> Somehow after all these years of the same old same old & how now I have cinderblocks under our bed for structural support, I kinda lost my youthfull exuberance.
> ...


i thought you cooked for her?..all those awesome dinners?..join the gym together..well you did something for your 'chubbie'? suggest it..but it''s got to be together. she'll look good again if she loses weight. give her a reason.

she just needs some good Keto, get her off the sugar- first 72 hours will be hard but the weight just melts and she can eat as much as she wants. there's even Keto/Almond Flour pasta and pizza and it's great! she won't even notice the diffeerence.





__





Grain Free & Gluten Free Pizza, Pasta, and Cookie Dough | Cappello’s


Cappello's makes gluten free, grain free, paleo-friendly pasta, pizza and cookie dough.




cappellos.com





then go here (i've already suggested she would be over the moon))..2nd honeymoon.





__





Grand Wailea Maui | Luxury Beachfront Resort Hotel Maui, Hawaii


Discover a retreat shaped by nature and inspired culture. Openly embracing the Hawaiian Ku and Hina traditions with both arms, Grand Wailea embodies balance at every turn.




www.grandwailea.com





it wasn't your time; use it wisely.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Scots aren't man enough to drink Jameson,



Jameson is too light-bodied for my taste


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Technically the platforms don't encourage us, it's _other people_ using and creating these platforms that do that. I'll always fight against blaming arbitrary mediums for which people are always the common denominator. Everything changes, but it's the test of one's own self-control that persists, and blaming inanimate objects for our failures is something we've been doing for literally thousands of years.


Technology changes us and thus society, it was true with the spread of the printing press and literacy and of the telegraph and railways too. Communications and transportation technologies have had the most profound impact, including radio and TV. The internet with social media is at the apex of personal and social influence, it along with smartphones are causing multi[le social and psychological mass phenomena. Issues of rising anxiety over the decades among youth that is in lock step with the rise of these recent communications technologies. Along with diminished attentional quality and spans, is an accompanying lack of empathy, social and emotional retardation due to an atrophy of interpersonal skills and emotional control.

Just as lack of physical exercise in the modern world leads to poor fitness and subsequent poor physical health, so too does a lack of social/emotional fitness lead to problems. Pleasure is ephemeral, it does not last and is fleeting, many mistake it's pursuit for happiness and it most often requires an external source. Happiness comes from with in and is based on our relationship with ourselves and others, our community in most cases, to feel right with ourselves, we must care about and do right by others (at least the normally socialized do).

Depression is a social/emotional condition and can be treated or even cured using mindfulness meditation (see MBCT) and is used to retrain attention. We have two modes of metal operation, doing and being, or working mode and sensory mode, one you're in your head the other you are into your senses and an embodied sense of awareness. Using technology all the time puts us in working doing mode all the time, we loose contact with our bodies and senses. "Come to your senses" is a common phrase and it means get your head out of your ass and smell the fucking coffee!

Anyway, it's a package deal, meditation reduces anxiety and depression by putting people back into touch with their senses and they operate in real time, thus present moment awareness is done in sensory mode. This is most often accomplished through a series of exercises that primarily focus attention on the tactile sensation of the breath and body. 8 weeks of daily training is often enough for most people to have their perception widened and their empathy greatly increased along with happiness and contentment. We do everything else in life to be happy, it is an end and has no other ulterior motive.
Here's one answer





Homepage


We help school communities toconnect, heal, and thrive.Support Mindful Schools today.The Mindful Schools ApproachWe take an integrated approach to create healthy school cultures in which every person feels valued, engaged, and ready to learn.Do you want support with building a mindfulness...




www.mindfulschools.org


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> those entenmann crumb cakes are friggin awesome!!!!
> 
> these are even better: and pretty close to you too i imagine
> 
> ...


you can make it..brown sugar, cinnamon, butter and flour.


1 cup (200g) packed light or dark *brown sugar*
1/2 cup (100g) *granulated sugar*
1 Tablespoon *ground cinnamon*
1/2 teaspoon *salt*
1 cup (2 sticks; 230g) *unsalted butter*, melted
2 and 1/2 cups (313g) *all-purpose flour* (spoon & leveled)
go for it! don't mix too much because you want big 'crumbs'


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Could you hear the Obama Birthday rager from across the water?


I'm just hearing about that tripe. Whatever!!
I'm more inclined to worry about the IPCC report.
BUT!! This is the happy thread.
So.....PARTY ON!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> 1 cup (200g) packed light or dark *brown sugar*
> 1/2 cup (100g) *granulated sugar*
> 1 Tablespoon *ground cinnamon*
> 1/2 teaspoon *salt*
> ...


You mean unsalted POT butter.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> You mean unsalted POT butter.


since some company will charge you by the bucket? i believe in giving the fishing pole and not the fish.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is what I got


That's some booty. Careful she may make you swallow your phone. Erase it.
Oh that red head I was talking about earlier. Irish! A regular whirling dervish.


----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2021)

All this talk about bottom shelf bourbon reminds me of "Gracefully face down."


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2021)

Evan Williams was made by God to punish people that pay for a 5th of jack but don't realize the dollar shots are cheaper for the same amount.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> A regular whirling dervish.


Be wary.
Irish women are as nice & lovely, like a warm, soft bed with a goose down comforter with a fire of turf burning beside you, untill your married.
Then reality takes over.
Vicious is a word that comes to mind, not be trusted with any sharp implement, especially scissors when your sleeping.
Try an English or Chinese woman for safety's sake, they both drink tea, which is noted for it's calming effect. 
Good luck, but be careful.
You've been warned


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2021)

...that sucks man. 

Glad I got good advice from my parents. Thank you weird hippies.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i thought you cooked for her?..all those awesome dinners?


Yea, I cook dinner for my own personal Hippo (another pet name) but I can't eliminate her appetizer or dessert (see example) for safety (mine)
This get's her going (her favorite)



This is what she wanted for dinner last night (downed it in 15 minutes)



And the finishing touch (Yea, that's ice cream & bacon)


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> .join the gym together


Your funny


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I cook dinner for my own personal Hippo (another pet name) but I can't eliminate her appetizer or dessert (see example) for safety (mine)
> This get's her going (her favorite)
> 
> View attachment 4961596
> ...


if those are homemade meatballs, how about the recipe for them plz!!


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> 3 times the fun.
> Actually I won't say I understand but it's the dice we roll. . . . . . .


30 years ago I made the joke that I would love my wife forever or to 135, which ever came first. At the time she was about 110 pounds. Now at 68 years old, she is around 160 if I had to guess. (and I would have to, because I don't know for sure) She worried a ton when she was in the 135 range. I've told her a million times it was just a joke. I've been up to 250, and I'm about 215 now, so not exactly a bag of bones.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Jameson is too light-bodied for my taste


Yes, Jameson is a mellow sipping whiskey, although I like mouthfuls 
If you want a stronger, more robust flavor, this should satisfy
It's favored in the West of Ireland for the above reasons


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

After the wife paid three fifty for an iced coffee the other day, I've been working on recipes. The best one so far is. . .

1 tablespoon cafe bestelo instant
1 tablespoon stevia
8 ounces of water/milk
1 glass of crushed ice

I've been using 5 ounces water and 3 ounces almond milk. The wife adds a little ID sweet cream to hers.

I've also used cold brewed coffee and chocolate ice cream, sans the crushed ice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yes, Jameson is a mellow sipping whiskey, although I like mouthfuls
> If you want a stronger, more robust flavor, this should satisfy
> It's favored in the West of Ireland for the above reasons
> 
> View attachment 4961634


just don't drink that crap from conor mcgregor; proper #12.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Be wary.
> Irish women are as nice & lovely, like a warm, soft bed with a goose down comforter with a fire of turf burning beside you, untill your married.
> Then reality takes over.
> Vicious is a word that comes to mind, not be trusted with any sharp implement, especially scissors when your sleeping.
> ...


You wax poetic.
And yet you kick against my English heritage.
"Try an English....women.....".
As I said she was my 1st. Fortunately I survived.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> What? Not Happy?


Not all the time, but most of the time & that's good enough for me.
Right now, I feel like this (I'm burning one as I type & my seeds came in for my fall grow)
All is good


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

did all you guys forget your wedding vows?

sickness and health, rich and poor, thickness and thinness. lol


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

There has been an evil turn against your significant others people. Remember what is typed here stays here......for her to find at her leisure.
I suggest you review your wills.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> You wax poetic.
> And yet you kick against my English heritage.
> "Try an English....women.....".
> As I said she was my 1st. Fortunately I survived.


As far as kicking at the English, I grew up in a Republican household (IRA not GOP) & Brit Bashing comes naturally.
Ok, test fate & keep the Colleen, it's your penis 
Oh, one more thing
They can't cook worth a shit.
They can cook an egg, barely, and boil a potato & fry a chop or banger, but that's about it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> They can't cook worth a shit.
> They can cook an egg, barely, and boil a potato & fry a chop or banger, but that's about it.


Are you kidding? English food is crap. Eskimos serve a better meal.
Between the sheets is all that's important.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> did all you guys forget your wedding vows?
> 
> sickness and health, rich and poor, thickness and thinness. lol


Don't get me wrong, I do love my wife, even though when I see one of these, I think of her


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> English food is crap


Your right there, but I do like they're Yorkshire pudding & a nice roast beef & fish & chips with vinegar.


Don't Bogart said:


> Between the sheets is all that's important.


How shallow a thought
You disappoint me.


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> did all you guys forget your wedding vows?
> 
> sickness and health, rich and poor, thickness and thinness. lol


I've already had poorer. I'll take a few more years of richer.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if those are homemade meatballs, how about the recipe for them plz!!


I'll give you one later.
Do you like garlic?
I use garlic cloves sliced thinly & placed in the meatballs.
Do you prefer baking or pan?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> How shallow a thought
> You disappoint me.


...and you whine about your setup.
Nice moose.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll give you one later.
> Do you like garlic?
> I use garlic cloves sliced thinly & placed in the meatballs.
> Do you prefer baking or pan?


looooove garlic. 

i've never made them before. when i lived in PA, some guys i played poker with (father and son) both made the best meatballs i've ever eaten. i think they cooked them from raw in the sauce?? not sure though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you can make it..brown sugar, cinnamon, butter and flour.
> 
> 
> 1 cup (200g) packed light or dark *brown sugar*
> ...


No eggs or baking powder?
Use confectioners sugar next time instead of granulated, I think it would work better
Also 1 tbs of honey is nice & I would add some cocoa powder also, around 1/2 a cup.
Also, where the fuck are the walnuts?
You need walnuts 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> looooove garlic.


My wife and I do garlic for most cooking. Use it in our breakfast omelets.
I have a garlic bread recipe that kills. You can even use dried diced garlic.
Take any of your dried herbs and spices and add water 1 for 1, wait about 5 minutes then add to your recipes. That way the spices are not spending time absorbing moisture. Instead giving you the taste your looking for. If it seems a little watery add a little more spice. Get'em to about applesauce texture.
Works for me.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 9, 2021)

I'll tell you what makes me happy and unhappy.
Happy: Not having to live in England.
Unhappy: Having a British pension.


----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2021)

I've tried marriage twice. The second one lasted 11 years. Never again, it ain't worth the orgasm. I can't live with others, male, or female.

But hey, this is a "Happy Thread", correct? That's why I'm drawn toward comedy. I found early on that laughter is therapeutic and makes me feel better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

Well they are letting the heathen out of their cage and the border is packed with Americans looking for a taste of civilization...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Take a look at the 6-mile lines going into Canada, where drivers are waiting up to 7 hours to enter after the US travel ban lifted


A boom in travel, as well as a union strike earlier in the week, caused wait times up to seven hours as Canada reopened to US vacationers.




www.businessinsider.com





*Take a look at the 6-mile lines going into Canada, where drivers are waiting up to 7 hours to enter after the US travel ban lifted*


US travelers drove to the Canadian border after it reopened to nonessential travelers on Monday.
The boom in travel, and a union strike earlier in the week, caused waits of up to seven hours.
Pictures from the scene show the traffic jams that spanned more than 6 miles.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> looooove garlic.
> 
> i've never made them before. when i lived in PA, some guys i played poker with (father and son) both made the best meatballs i've ever eaten. i think they cooked them from raw in the sauce?? not sure though.


Good thing you like garlic, I use a lot.
I wouldn't cook the meatballs raw personally in sauce, I would brown & then add them to the sauce for around 1/2 hour or so.
Can you get fresh pasta? If possible get it, there's a big difference.
Fresh Italian bread would be nice also with a bottle of this (see below  )
Also, you MUST make a sauce. Fuck that bottled shit.
If you want I'll give you a simple recipe.



And don't forget the music, it presents a good energy in the kitchen.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

So speaking of Moose, years back I was told this story:
"Angelo and his family went camping with others in Maine.
One of his sons went down to the lake to gather water for washing dishes and such.
Standing up he found himself face-to-face with a bull moose.
He stood there in frozen fear for about five minutes. No motion.
Finally finding his nerve he made one step backwards.
The moose stepped one step forward.
Again, petrified, he stood frozen for many minutes.
Again taking one step back...answered by one step forward.
One more time, taking a step back only to have the moose take another step forward.
BOOM.. the boy ran full tilt back to camp. Dove into his tent and slept for 18 hours.
Angelo tried to wake his son but had to wait and only then could his son reveal the story."


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> And don't forget the music,


Caruso sang the day before the great San Francisco earthquake.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> ...and you whine about your setup.


Just sharing


Don't Bogart said:


> My wife and I do garlic for most cooking. Use it in our breakfast omelets.
> I have a garlic bread recipe that kills. You can even use dried diced garlic.
> Take any of your dried herbs and spices and add water 1 for 1, wait about 5 minutes then add to your recipes. That way the spices are not spending time absorbing moisture. Instead giving you the taste your looking for. If it seems a little watery add a little more spice. Get'em to about applesauce texture.
> Works for me.


Sprinkle a little Pecorino Romano on your bread (you do heat your bread, right?), it's nice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fresh Italian bread would be nice also with a bottle of this (see below  )
> Also, you MUST make a sauce. Fuck that bottled shit.


the same father/son i told you about would then go to an italian bakery the day of to get fresh italian sub rolls. Mangia!!!

we do chianti or lambrusco with italian food

and my sauce is simple but awesome, a can of san marzano whole tomatoes from italy, some fresh basil, minced garlic and a bit of olive oil.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sprinkle a little Pecorino Romano on your bread (you do heat your bread, right?), it's nice.


SO JIM, you stole my recipe. I prefer Romano over Parmesan. More bite.
I use the broiler to lightly brown the top.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> So speaking of Moose, years back I was told this story:
> "Angelo and his family went camping with others in Maine.
> One of his sons went down to the lake to gather water for washing dishes and such.
> Standing up he found himself face-to-face with a bull moose.
> ...


I encountered a big damn moose while out hiking a few years back. Was walking along this steam huffing joints, stoned to the bone, when I came around this bush to wind up face to face with one. It was a few feet away across the little stream. Slowly backed away and climbed a hill to go around. Big weird fuzzy horned horse looking fuckers.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Good thing you like garlic, I use a lot.
> I wouldn't cook the meatballs raw personally in sauce, I would brown & then add them to the sauce for around 1/2 hour or so.
> Can you get fresh pasta? If possible get it, there's a big difference.
> Fresh Italian bread would be nice also with a bottle of this (see below  )
> ...


You understand your admitting that better food is to be found else where.
The Italians have got this covered. Wine, food, even the women, Oooooh. Olive skin, dark eyes. Gawd help me!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

I don't really care for American food.
What are they noted for, hamburgers, hot dogs & steak?
I'll take Italian food anyday, it's my favorite to eat/make (not really complicated)
I like the variety in Italian, Northern Italy is lighter than the South's food.
French is #2, I love it, but it's a pain in the ass to cook, very complicated.
And my last is Mexican, but not the least.
And as far as Italian women go, they make Irish women look like angels.
I married a guinea ( (an Irish term of endearment for an Italian) from New Jersey, which are famous in this country for they're inclination for a good fist fight. and let me tell you one thing.
DON'T FUCKING DO IT!!!!!
They can/will make a rabid dog seem meek and I'm serious.
I know.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I don't really care for American food.
> What are they noted for, hamburgers, hot dogs & steak?


Corned beef and cabbage on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I don't really care for American food.
> What are they noted for, hamburgers, hot dogs & steak?
> I'll take Italian food anyday, it's my favorite to eat/make (not really complicated)
> I like the variety in Italian, Northern Italy is lighter than the South's food.
> ...


The culinary Everest called turducken.


----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The culinary Everest called turducken.


I've heard of it, but I'm wary of eating something that begins with turd.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> I've heard of it, but I'm wary of eating something that begins with turd.


If youre doing it right that is how it ends.


----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If youre doing it right that is how it ends.


The process of elimination.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> The process of elimination.


My reflex is to say "no shit"


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

Seeing as culinary seems to be the topic of the moment, let me ask this.
What was the worst meal/food that you have ever eaten?
This is easy for me.
I went to a Hungarian restaurant in Belgium (Shouldn't have done that  ) because I was curious as I really never had Hungarian food before.
So, what would you order in a Hungarian restaurant?
Goulash of course, right?
So, that's what I ordered, the real deal, Goulash made by a Hungarian.
I think I know that none of you has ever had REAL Hungarian Goulash, right?
Don't, for your sake.
You know what I learned that night?
That Hungarians LOVE this stuff & I think the cook (can't call whoever prepared it a Chef) put a whole fucking can in my Goulash.



"Holy Fuck" were the 1st words out of my mouth after I regained my ability to breathe.
The flavour is unique & I find it hard to describe.
It's very hot & very orange in color & I found it too be the worst spice by far I've ever had
One fork full & I was done & called the waiter over & gave it back.
1st time I ever did that, but that was the most horrible thing that ever entered my mouth.
Even thinking about it today gives me the shivers.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Seeing as culinary seems to be the topic of the moment, let me ask this.
> What was the worst meal/food that you have ever eaten?
> This is easy for me.
> I went to a Hungarian restaurant in Belgium (Shouldn't have done that  ) because I was curious as I really never had Hungarian food before.
> ...


Mama had a tin of that stuff
She was gentler in its application


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Seeing as culinary seems to be the topic of the moment, let me ask this.
> What was the worst meal/food that you have ever eaten?


I got food poisoning from eating streetcorner hotdogs in Korea 

I should've known better, but I've always been the adventurous sort


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 9, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got food poisoning from eating streetcorner hotdogs in Korea
> 
> I should've known better, but I've always been the adventurous sort


Korean hotdogs are maybe very aptly named


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Korean hotdogs are maybe very aptly named


They were actually pretty tasty, if toxic


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 9, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> They were actually pretty tasty, if toxic


Did they wag and bark?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Korean hotdogs are maybe very aptly named


Yea, they call them Lassies I heard because thats mostly what there made of, dog
South Koreans eat more than 2 million dogs every year, but that's changing (usatoday.com)
Them & the fucking Chinese will eat anything, and I mean anything that has/had a breath in it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*No, Stephen Colbert Did NOT Attend Barack Obama's 60th Birthday Party*





While concerns over climate change and the global pandemic dominate headlines, tonight's Late Show monologue begins by addressing the real question on everyone's minds: did Stephen Colbert attend Barack Obama's birthday party or not?


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Seeing as culinary seems to be the topic of the moment, let me ask this.
> What was the worst meal/food that you have ever eaten?
> This is easy for me.
> I went to a Hungarian restaurant in Belgium (Shouldn't have done that  ) because I was curious as I really never had Hungarian food before.
> ...


It's a tell when hot spices overwhelm your taste buds. Not even Hungarians want to taste the real ingredients without them. That goes for most all nationalities. This stuff was created out of necessity and starvation.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> This stuff was created out of necessity and starvation.


Don't forget masochists and crowd control.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I think the cook (can't call whoever prepared it a Chef) put a whole fucking can in my Goulash.


It's one of those situations where you believe the kitchen staff is peeking through the door. Then howling at the reaction.

My wife and I ran a bed & breakfast. We had a family stay with us and the wife was a piece of work. Complained about everything and everybody, even the other guests. Remarks flying around the table in front of everybody. Horrible. We felt we needed to apologize to everyone else on the side. They were kind to us. "What can you do?"
They ended up being or lasts guests to leave at the end of a long weekend. I wasn't there to help with serving breakfast.
So when I got home and with everybody gone I asked how the breakfast went. "They didn't like the baked apples.", my wife said.
"Complained they were a little spicy."
The cleanup was still stacked in the kitchen and there were the apples. A couple of them not even touched. I took a spoon and sampled.
POW! My mouth was on fire. She had grabbed the red pepper instead of the cinnamon.
I know she didn't do it on purpose because I had her try it. Eyes wide. Spitting it out into the sink.
But once it settled down.
We cracked up. Subliminal payback.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 10, 2021)

The WORST food? Where to start... well, CAMEL is horrible. I went to an Arab wedding on Masirah island and was given this 'meat'. Like I imagine eating the inside of a golf ball. Pure gristle. Chew chew chew... as long as you like, but it stays the same.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> It's one of those situations where you believe the kitchen staff is peeking through the door. Then howling at the reaction.


Yea, I never thought of that, good point. I worked as a dishwasher/busboy/waiter/ sous chef in a few restaurants so I witnessed 1st hand the wraith of a waiter/waitress/Chef scorned and it's usually pretty awful.
The myths are true.
Fuck yea. they spit into/onto the food going back from the kitchen to that fool who had the audacity to complain.
Dropping/throwing on the floor that chop/steak (anything actually) and serve it.
My favorite was this time a waitress (my future wife  ) was serving this hag who was this wealthy cunt (covered in gold/gems) who you could tell she looked down on the peasants (Know the type?)
Anyway, the woman complained to Jill (that's my wife's name.) that there wasn't enough ice cream in her bowl & she wanted another scoop.
I don't know if anyone remembers (I have mentioned it previously) that my wife is from New Jersey, and a Jersey Girl is a species apart from any normal female in the USA.
They are actually noted for their fighting abilities & their viciousness when confronted by anthing they don't like, and Jill at that point didn't like that lady.
So, Jill apologized & said to that poor soul (nah, she was a hag) she'd be right back with more ice cream
Jill walks into the kitchen and stated "Fuck that bitch, I'll give her more ice cream" or something to that effect.
She then separated the scoops, making a hole in the center, and inhaled deeply, gathering as much snot as possible, and spit it into the hole.
But she wasn't done yet 
"Hey Pedro (busboy) come over here"
Pedro walks over and asks "What"
"Spit, pointing at the hole"
And spit he did and went back to work
Jill then took a big scoop and buried the spit.
Pefect 
She then brought it to the soon to be infected (Pedro didn't look well & had a slight fever, but Mexicans are tough so he went to work anyway)
So Jill places the ice cream in front of the victim and apologized.
The woman say's "Now that's more like it"
My wife walks away with a big grin, very satisfied, indeed 
Moral of the story is never send anything back.
It not worth it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 10, 2021)

Cycad said:


> CAMEL is horrible


I was under the impression that it tastes like chicken


----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2021)

*Dominion Voting Systems suing Newsmax, One America News over election claims *
In separate lawsuits filed this week, the company alleges that One America News and Newsmax as well as Patrick Byrne, the former CEO of Overstock.com, made a series of false claims that the company's machines were manipulated to swing votes in President Biden's favor and against former President Trump.

“Newsmax helped create and cultivate an alternate reality where up is down, pigs have wings, and Dominion engaged in a colossal fraud to steal the presidency from Donald Trump by rigging the vote,” the lawsuit against Newsmax says, according to The Wall Street Journal.

The lawsuit against One America News focuses on a series of programming following the election titled “Dominion-izing the Vote,” which the company said was "exclusively devoted to defaming Dominion." 

The lawsuit, which names OAN reporters Chanel Rion and Christina Bobb, alleges the network "recklessly disregarded the truth; indeed, OAN knew the statements it repeatedly broadcast about Dominion were lies." 

Dominion's lawsuit against OAN also criticizes the network for putting Byrne on its airwaves to serve as an "expert" on the company's voting systems. 

"Byrne has a long prior history of fabricating fantastical stories without ever providing a shred of evidence to support their truth, in order to serve his own personal interests," the lawsuit against OAN said. 

In a statement to The Hill, Newsmax said after the election it had "simply reported on allegations made by well-known public figures, including the President, his advisors and members of Congress."

"Dominion’s action today is a clear attempt to squelch such reporting and undermine a free press," the outlet said.








Dominion Voting Systems suing Newsmax, One America News over election claims


The Dominion voting systems company is suing a pair of far-right media companies and the former head of Overstock.com for defamation based on statements made about the 2020 election. In separa…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 10, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Where to start... well, CAMEL is horrible.


What no Worcestershire sauce? Made for those questionable moments.
There's a horror short story, I believe set in England of a door-to-door meat sauce salesman. Has one customer buying 10, 12 bottles a week. 
After about 6-8 weeks the guy not only isn't buying anymore. He doesn't live at the apartment. Puts 2 and 2 together through random bits of conversations over the weeks with neighbors and realizes the guy ate his wife.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers (I have mentioned it previously) that my wife is from New Jersey, and a Jersey Girl is a species apart from any normal female in the USA.


GIRLS??? You mean people.
At our B&B and the B&Bs around us, people from NY and Jersey were from another country.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What no Worcestershire sauce? Made for those questionable moments.
> There's a horror short story, I believe set in England of a door-to-door meat sauce salesman. Has one customer buying 10, 12 bottles a week.
> After about 6-8 weeks the guy not only isn't buying anymore. He doesn't live at the apartment. Puts 2 and 2 together through random bits of conversations over the weeks with neighbors and realizes the guy ate his wife.


She must not have had good taste


----------



## Cycad (Aug 10, 2021)

Then there's Guinea Fowl. Sometimes you get served this in Africa it's like OG chicken. One day in the Lagos Airport Hotel the waiter served me some 'chicken' that was nearly as tough as camel. I called the waiter over and complained. He picked up a leg of 'chicken' off my plate and proceeded to chomp it down in front of me, including the freaking bones. "It seem OK to me sah."


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

I was going to get you chicken, but it was fowl. (ocean grown chicken?)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> I was going to get you chicken, but it was fowl. (ocean grown chicken?)


That sounds grouse


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> I was going to get you chicken, but it was fowl. (ocean grown chicken?)


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That sounds grouse


It is fowl


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> View attachment 4962513


Seems fishy to me


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> View attachment 4962513


Fortified with mercury.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> Fortified with mercury.


Shame but true


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Then there's Guinea Fowl. Sometimes you get served this in Africa it's like OG chicken. One day in the Lagos Airport Hotel the waiter served me some 'chicken' that was nearly as tough as camel. I called the waiter over and complained. He picked up a leg of 'chicken' off my plate and proceeded to chomp it down in front of me, including the freaking bones. "It seem OK to me sah."


All fowl is tough when the bird is old. We always had guinea and they taste fine when harvested at the proper age. Keeping them in a chicken coop and out of the top of trees was always an issue though. And they do make a little bit of noise.


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That sounds grouse


A gross of grouse.


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Robin comes out as bisexual in new Batman comic*
In the new issue of "Batman: Urban Legends," Robin’s alter ego, Tim Drake, recently reunites with his old friend Bernard and asks him out on a date.

Comic writer Meghan Fitzmartin tweeted that she is happy her writing room trusted her vision of Drake/Robin’s character development and his story arc for the comic.

“My goal in writing has been and will always be to show just how much God loves you. You are so incredibly loved and important and seen. Forever grateful to be trusted with Tim Drake and his story and honored to work with the amazingly talented @BelenOrtega_ and @loquesunalex,” Fitzmartin wrote in her post.








Robin comes out as bisexual in new Batman comic


DC Comics superhero Robin will come out as bisexual in the new Batman comic, Entertainment Weekly reported.In the new issue of “Batman: Urban Legends,” Robin’s alter ego, Tim Drake, rec…




thehill.com





Duh. Like we did not know this fifty years ago? Oh right, Bisexual. He is proclaiming he likes women also.






See!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 11, 2021)

prett much any story about fruity rudy nowadays is funny.









Rudy Giuliani Resorts To Selling Cameo Vids For $199 Each


One Twitter user hoped to get the former New York City mayor to act out his controversial appearance in "Borat 2."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

My Pillow CEO Mike Lindell fled the stage at his cyber symposium at the same time news broke that Dominion's billion-dollar defamation lawsuit against him would proceed


Lindell is holding a 72-hour marathon online event in Sioux Falls, South Dakota, and said on August 11 that he would stay on-stage for all three days.




www.businessinsider.com




.

*My Pillow CEO Mike Lindell fled the stage at his cyber symposium at the same time news broke that Dominion's billion-dollar defamation lawsuit against him would proceed*


Mike Lindell fled the stage at his cyber symposium at the same time news broke that Dominion's defamation lawsuit against him is going forward.
A federal judge denied Lindell's bid to dismiss the voting machine maker's $1.3 billion lawsuit.
Lindell is holding a 72-hour event in South Dakota to prove his election conspiracy theories.
MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell was seen dashing off the stage at his cyber symposium at the same time news broke that the $1.3 billion defamation suit filed against him by Dominion Voting Systems will go ahead. 

Lindell attempted to have this defamation lawsuit against him dismissed during a hearing in June. But US District Judge Carl J. Nichols on August 11 ruled that the three defamation lawsuits against Lindell and Trump lawyers Sidney Powell and Rudy Giuliani, which are seeking more than a billion dollars in damages from each party, are slated to proceed in full. 

Nichols noted in his judgment that the First Amendment offers "no blanket immunity" to Lindell in the Dominion lawsuit. The company alleges it was defamed by Lindell's false claims that it rigged the election against Trump.

The judgment comes one day after Dominion filed lawsuits accusing right-wing media networks One America News and Newsmax of pushing false theories about the election.

Lindell is currently hosting a marathon 72-hour cyber symposium in Sioux Falls, South Dakota, from August 10 to August 12 in a bid to prove his election conspiracy theories.

After news that his attempt to have the lawsuit dismissed came out at around 6 p.m. on August 11, Lindell was seen on video getting off his seat and rushing off-stage abruptly, disappearing behind a dark curtain. 

At press time, Lindell had not returned to the stage, and the live stream of the cyber symposium was replaced by a video reel showing news articles touting voter fraud claims next to an image of Lindell hugging a pillow. 
...


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

Chicken Little - "Someone burst my bubble. Someone burst my bubble!"


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My Pillow CEO Mike Lindell fled the stage at his cyber symposium at the same time news broke that Dominion's billion-dollar defamation lawsuit against him would proceed


He'll commit suicide by suffocating himself with a pillow while hanging himself in a hotel closet from one of his sheets.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 12, 2021)

I just don't get how people see that...then are like fuck yeah dudes this is totally believable truth. Just damn, it boggles my mind.

I bet these are the same dudes that thought asking if someone was a cop was a surefire way to avoid get busted. They gotta tell you...otherwise it's entrapment...jeeze don't you all know that.

Edit: oh, it makes me happy to laugh about that entrapment thing. All undercover police work, invalidated by a password.


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*EXCLUSIVE: Cyber expert says his team can’t prove Mike Lindell’s claims that China hacked election*
The cyber expert on the “red team” hired by MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell now says the key data underpinning the theory that China hacked the 2020 election unveiled at the Cyber Symposium is illegitimate.

Mr. Lindell said he had 37 terabytes of “irrefutable” evidence that hackers, who he said were backed by China, broke into election systems and switched votes in favor of President Biden. The proof, he said, is visible in intercepted network data or “packet captures” that were collected by hackers and could be unencrypted to reveal that a cyberattack occurred and that votes were switched.

But cyber expert Josh Merritt, who is on the team hired by Mr. Lindell to interrogate the data for the symposium, told The Washington Times that packet captures are unrecoverable in the data and that the data, as provided, cannot prove a cyber incursion by China.

“So our team said, we’re not going to say that this is legitimate if we don’t have confidence in the information,” Mr. Merritt said on Wednesday, the second day of the symposium.








EXCLUSIVE: Cyber expert says his team can’t prove Mike Lindell’s claims that China hacked election


The cyber expert on the “red team” hired by MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell now says the key data underpinning the theory that China hacked the 2020 election unveiled at the Cyber Symposium is illegitimate.




www.washingtontimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425626408265535489


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*The Vaccine Conspiracy Train Makes Stops At Ivermectin, Chimpanzees, And "I Am Legend"*


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 12, 2021)

Anti-Vax Radio Host Marc Bernier Hospitalized With COVID-19


Right-wing radio host Marc Bernier, who has spoken out at length against the coronavirus vaccine, has been hospitalized with COVID-19. The longtime Florida-based commentator was admitted to a Daytona Beach area hospital on Saturday, a top official at his radio station, WNDB, confirmed to the...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Anti-Vax Radio Host Marc Bernier Hospitalized With COVID-19
> 
> 
> Right-wing radio host Marc Bernier, who has spoken out at length against the coronavirus vaccine, has been hospitalized with COVID-19. The longtime Florida-based commentator was admitted to a Daytona Beach area hospital on Saturday, a top official at his radio station, WNDB, confirmed to the...
> ...


Hopefully it will be a slow death.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hopefully it will be a slow death.



I support their right to kill themselves to own the libs.


----------



## topcat (Aug 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Anti-Vax Radio Host Marc Bernier Hospitalized With COVID-19
> 
> 
> Right-wing radio host Marc Bernier, who has spoken out at length against the coronavirus vaccine, has been hospitalized with COVID-19. The longtime Florida-based commentator was admitted to a Daytona Beach area hospital on Saturday, a top official at his radio station, WNDB, confirmed to the...
> ...


"Gee, that's too bad."


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Anti-Vax Radio Host Marc Bernier Hospitalized With COVID-19  Right-wing radio host Marc Bernier, who has spoken out at length against the coronavirus vaccine, has been hospitalized with COVID-19. The longtime Florida-based commentator was admitted to a Daytona Beach area hospital on Saturday, a top official at his radio station, WNDB, confirmed to the...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pity really. You want them to die only because if they live they'll spout how it wasn't that bad to be on the ventilator. Or the liberal docs were wrong and was just a bad cold. The virus doesn't exist. Blah, blah, blah.
Which for me, that is what I want. Tell'em all it's nothing. No to the shot. No to the mask. That way we rid ourselves of more loonies and the south will be more Democratic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 12, 2021)

They are vermin and their death only helps society.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> They are vermin and their death only helps society.


Yep. Let's hope their deaths promote an awakening. Cause from where I stand a lot of them need to die to obtain wisdom. DeSantis for another.
Ten pin anyone?


----------



## topcat (Aug 12, 2021)

DeSantis will sink his asperation for the presidency by his own actions. Hell, he might even be sued for wrongful deaths.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 12, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I just don't get how people see that...then are like fuck yeah dudes this is totally believable truth. Just damn, it boggles my mind.
> 
> I bet these are the same dudes that thought asking if someone was a cop was a surefire way to avoid get busted. They gotta tell you...otherwise it's entrapment...jeeze don't you all know that.
> 
> Edit: oh, it makes me happy to laugh about that entrapment thing. All undercover police work, invalidated by a password.


I actually had that happen to me back in 1980. I was on holiday in the USA and I'd bought a used Mustang. Somewhere near Garberville in N. Cal, on Route 1, I gave a ride to a logger who'd run off the road. He was high and offered me some too. Purple weed from Garberville. Holy smokes... I don't know how I managed to stay on the road.
I asked him if he could sell me some and he came out with the 'are you a cop' routine. I mean, this is how I was, the photo. Did I look like a cop?


----------



## Cycad (Aug 12, 2021)

(continued)
I arrived in Garberville and let the guy out. Then this racist scene happened right in front of me. Some very smart looking black guy, in a suit and top line Mercedes, was stopped by the local sheriff. He had a bag of tomatoes in the back seat. "Where did you get these tomatoes?" the sheriff was shouting. "Did you steal these?" I mean, it was fucking ridiculous. 
I walked down the street and into a bar on the hippie side. (The logger had explained to me that Garberville is rednecks on one side and weed growers on the other.) 
I was as high as a kite and began practicing pool. One of the locals asked to play. The weed was having a strange effect... I could see all the angles drawn on the table, as it were. All I needed to do was decide how hard to hit the ball. So I played the guy, but he never got a second shot. I put them all away in one break. Then the other guys in the bar wanted to play me. I just got back in the Mustang and drove off, to the next town.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 12, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I actually had that happen to me back in 1980. I was on holiday in the USA and I'd bought a used Mustang. Somewhere near Garberville in N. Cal, on Route 1, I gave a ride to a logger who'd run off the road. He was high and offered me some too. Purple weed from Garberville. Holy smokes... I don't know how I managed to stay on the road.
> I asked him if he could sell me some and he came out with the 'are you a cop' routine. I mean, this is how I was, the photo. Did I look like a cop? View attachment 4963722


----------



## HGCC (Aug 12, 2021)

Lol, was going to say...that mustache is a bit suspect sir. 

It would be damn funny to see just a montage of people getting busted by undercover cops after asking. Just faces of shock, anger, and confusion. 

*not that people getting busted is funny


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 12, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> It's a pity really. You want them to die only because if they live they'll spout how it wasn't that bad to be on the ventilator. Or the liberal docs were wrong and was just a bad cold. The virus doesn't exist. Blah, blah, blah.
> Which for me, that is what I want. Tell'em all it's nothing. No to the shot. No to the mask. That way we rid ourselves of more loonies and the south will be more Democratic.


Maybe Bernier & this guy can start a radio station with Rush Limbaugh in HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Maybe Bernier & this guy can start a radio station with Rush Limbaugh in HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where's he on the totem pole?
Maybe Dump we'll be a break through victim. Maybe everything they did 'cept replace his brain 1st time will still get him sick again.
Feels like waves on a beach. Hopefully we've reached high tide. Republican LSD gets swept out to sea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Anti-Vax Radio Host Marc Bernier Hospitalized With COVID-19
> 
> 
> Right-wing radio host Marc Bernier, who has spoken out at length against the coronavirus vaccine, has been hospitalized with COVID-19. The longtime Florida-based commentator was admitted to a Daytona Beach area hospital on Saturday, a top official at his radio station, WNDB, confirmed to the...
> ...


This delta variant is sure hard on hate radio varmints, looks like some of them swallowed the shit they've been peddling.

Joe has it under his authority through the FCC to reassign the AM broadcast band to digital use shutting down hate radio and silencing the serpent's voice in millions of half tons. Some morons might even start thinking for themselves instead of dining out on a steady diet of enrage to engage, so they can be sucked into the hate, bullshit, propaganda and disinformation these assholes spew for profit.

They might not be able to do much about cable, foxnews and social media yet, but hate radio can be removed from the air in short order. Foxnews's record of pandemic disinformation should be used against them to declare them a public health menace, but you need solid majorities in congress to do that.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe has it under his authority through the FCC to reassign the AM broadcast band to digital use shutting down hate radio and silencing the serpent's voice in millions of half tons.


I look at that as left wing suppression. Not a great idea in placating right wing morons. We'll need a different tact. The best policy, in my mind is to see if they implode. The anti-vac people have to be shown as killing there own and seen that way by there own. We can only stand on the side lines and hold our breath. Granted not a great plan but it's seems to me to have legs.
Can't think of a better place to voice this than in a happy thread. Never in the political thread.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I look at that as left wing suppression. Not a great idea in placating right wing morons. We'll need a different tact. The best policy, in my mind is to see if they implode. The anti-vac people have to be shown as killing there own and seen that way by there own. We can only stand on the side lines and hold our breath. Granted not a great plan but it's seems to me to have legs.
> Can't think of a better place to voice this than in a happy thread. Never in the political thread.


Well ya know the AM band is getting a bit long in the tooth and the band width might be better used for digital purposes...

FDR cracked down on hate by getting the postal rates changed and used FCC to get *Father Coughlin* off the air and kill his magazine. Hate speech is not free speech, that's the whole point, these people are devoid of ideas for the common wealth and betterment. It's political ideas and information are what free speech is meant to protect, not psychopathic antisocial ramblings, destructive foreign propaganda and lethal disinformation. Goodwill, honor and integrity on both sides and a desire to work for the common good are required for the civil government, until you have those, you basically have an undeclared cold civil war. You might not be at war with them, but I can assure you that they are at war with you and the constitution.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm a retired engineer and it's very interesting to me, to see you guys discussing the AM band in these terms. AM is almost completely gone in Europe and the UK. Obsolete. The main reason it continues in the US, is that having any kind of AM on the air enables the licensee to apply for an FM 'translator' or service, too. AM only has a total bandwidth of 1MHz, it's useless for data etc.
Actually, radio is dying. All the stations sound the same because they fired all the local DJs and it all comes voice tracked from one studio now. The songs have the life compressed out of them. They even run the music 3% faster, have you noticed? Me, I have a 64GB thumb drive crammed with music in my car. I almost never listen to the radio.


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I'm a retired engineer and it's very interesting to me, to see you guys discussing the AM band in these terms. AM is almost completely gone in Europe and the UK. Obsolete. The main reason it continues in the US, is that having any kind of AM on the air enables the licensee to apply for an FM 'translator' or service, too. AM only has a total bandwidth of 1MHz, it's useless for data etc.
> Actually, radio is dying. All the stations sound the same because they fired all the local DJs and it all comes voice tracked from one studio now. The songs have the life compressed out of them. They even run the music 3% faster, have you noticed? Me, I have a 64GB thumb drive crammed with music in my car. I almost never listen to the radio.


I listen to two college (university) stations. Not on air mind you but download the shows that I want. Send them money during their fund drives, they are worth it.


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*Mike Lindell Says He Was Attacked*
MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell, an ardent supporter of former President Donald Trump, told attendees at his Sioux Falls, South Dakota, cyber symposium on the 2020 elections Thursday that he was attacked in his hotel the previous evening.

Logan Ratick, national correspondent for Newsmax, tweeted Thursday: "Mike Lindell says he was 'attacked' at his hotel in Sioux Falls last night. 'I’m okay but it hurts,' he said."

"I just want everyone to know all the evil that’s out there," Lindell added, according to a report by the Sioux Falls Argus Leader. Sioux Falls Police said Lindell had not reported the incident, but that an officer would visit Lindell later, the local news outet said.

Lindell was visibly distressed, according to The Independent, as he explained that he had been targeted near the elevators of his hotel and that the home of another symposium participant had been raided and all its electronic devices taken.

“We are never quitting, till we get to the truth,” Lindell said, adding, “We got the truth, just to get it out there.”

He said the unnamed symposium participant's home was “raided at 10.30 at night”.

“He had four children at home and he didn’t do anything,” Mr Lindell added.

“We have people that intel [has] found are bad, bad, bad people, as I found out yesterday by the elevator,” Lindell said.

“This is where our country’s gone,” he added. “You take away the free speech. So they go after me. And they’re going, ‘Well, we try and crush his company and take everything from him.’ And then they go after [me] physically.”

Lindell kicked off the three-day event Tuesday, allowing only invited members of the media, politicians, and cyber experts to attend in person.
He promised the "proof" that will show that the 2020 election was stolen from Trump, a sentiment that has been echoed by the former president himself.








Mike Lindell Says He Was Attacked


MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell, an ardent supporter of former President Donald Trump, told attendees at his Sioux Falls, South Dakota, cyber symposium on the 2020 elections Thursday that he was attacked in his hotel the previous evening.




www.newsmax.com





2972 Comments

Boy, you never know which article will be a barn-burner. And not even five hours old. From, 'Democrats attacked him' to, 'Show us the money, where are the bruises, why did you not go to the police, why did you leave the stage?'


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

*Lindell-apalooza melts down: MyPillow guy claims antifa sabotaged his "cyber symposium"*
Mike Lindell produces no evidence of election fraud at South Dakota shindig; blames invisible antifa infiltrators

MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell, on the final day of his "cyber symposium," remained unable to produce any tangible evidence of widespread voter fraud in the 2020 election. He attempted to deflect blame for his failed event onto supposed antifa activists — or, actually, "antifa things" — who were nowhere to be seen in this Great Plains city of 177,000 residents. 

The pillow tycoon, alongside self-proclaimed "information warfare" specialist Col. Phil Waldron, took to the main stage early Thursday to decry the invisible opposition force he claims has hijacked this event, which he has promised for months would offer "absolute proof" that the election was stolen from Donald Trump.

"We've got antifa things, or people that have infiltrated, they're telling me this morning," Lindell said. "I just want everyone to know all the evil that's out there. I'm OK. It hurts a little bit."

"This is where our country's gone," Lindell continued. "You take away the free speech. So they go after me. And they're going, 'Well, we try and crush his company and take everything from him.' And then they go after [me] physically."

The purported presence of antifa has been the subject of many rumors among organizers and attendees of Lindell's "cyber symposium," although no such radical infiltrators have been visible at any point. A security guard at the Lindell event, asked by Salon on Tuesday afternoon about the abundance of security checkpoints, said there was concern over "guns" and "antifa" making it into the gathering. 

On Thursday morning, Waldron claimed that "really radical folks outside [are] trying to penetrate" the event. No anti-fascist activists were visible outside the auditorium unless one counts the three people singing gospel numbers. 

On Wednesday night, the Washington Times reported that Josh Merritt, one of Lindell's supposed election fraud experts, described Lindell's data as a "turd" that the cyber team was asked to polish "into a diamond." As of Thursday afternoon, Lindell had not released the "packet captures" (PCAPs) from the 2020 election that he had long promised, or any other hard data to support his claims of systematic fraud. 








Lindell-apalooza melts down: MyPillow guy claims antifa sabotaged his "cyber symposium"


Mike Lindell produces no evidence of election fraud at South Dakota shindig; blames invisible antifa infiltrators




www.salon.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 12, 2021)

Always keep a crack rock in your pocket. You never know when you may run into Mike Lindell and need a blowjob.


----------



## printer (Aug 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Always keep a crack rock in your pocket. You never know when you may run into Mike Lindell and need a blowjob.


I would rather do the crack myself than stoop so low.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 12, 2021)

@Jimdamick didn't you say you like belgian beers?

i unfortunately bought the worst i've ever tried from that country today. Burgkopf Pils from Bocholt, BE. warning!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I'm a retired engineer and it's very interesting to me, to see you guys discussing the AM band in these terms. AM is almost completely gone in Europe and the UK. Obsolete. The main reason it continues in the US, is that having any kind of AM on the air enables the licensee to apply for an FM 'translator' or service, too. AM only has a total bandwidth of 1MHz, it's useless for data etc.
> Actually, radio is dying. All the stations sound the same because they fired all the local DJs and it all comes voice tracked from one studio now. The songs have the life compressed out of them. They even run the music 3% faster, have you noticed? Me, I have a 64GB thumb drive crammed with music in my car. I almost never listen to the radio.


Try KPIG in Freedom CA. it'll tickle your innards.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> He'll commit suicide by suffocating himself with a pillow while hanging himself in a hotel closet from one of his sheets.


Product placement is key.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

topcat said:


> DeSantis will sink his asperation for the presidency by his own actions. Hell, he might even be sued for wrongful deaths.


Not sure if it made the national news, but Ronnie D was personally handing out $1000 checks to teachers this week in Panama City. Nothing to do with him running for office.


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

Cycad said:


> . . . . . . . Actually, radio is dying. All the stations sound the same because they fired all the local DJs and it all comes voice tracked from one studio now. The songs have the life compressed out of them. They even run the music 3% faster, have you noticed? Me, I have a 64GB thumb drive crammed with music in my car. I almost never listen to the radio.


Oldies in the morning, news in the afternoon, jazz all night. Blues on the weekend.





__





HD-1 Stream - WKGC Public Radio


WKGC 90.7-1 FM & HD stream is online 24 hours a day, and 7 days a week. WKGC is a broadcast service of Gulf Coast State College.




www.wkgc.org


----------



## topcat (Aug 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> Not sure if it made the national news, but Ronnie D was personally handing out $1000 checks to teachers this week in Panama City. Nothing to do with him running for office.


Federal Covid-19 relief funds. You had me for a minute.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @Jimdamick didn't you say you like belgian beers?
> 
> i unfortunately bought the worst i've ever tried from that country today. Burgkopf Pils from Bocholt, BE. warning!


You know what is funny?
I was in this bar in Belgium that literally had an entire wall full of taps, like at least 30.
I love beer and I instantly fell in love with that place 
90% were Belgium and the rest were other EU countries except one.
It was America's pride
Budweiser
I was like holy fuck, what was that piss doing on that wall with all those other great beers in Belgium
It was sacrilegious.
I asked the bartender, who spoke English, if he sold much of that shit beer.
He goes "Oh yes, it's one of our most popular beers"
So maybe the Belgians themselves don't like they're beer
Go figure


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Judge Rules Dominion Lawsuit Against Trump Allies Can Move Forward: A Closer Look*





Seth takes a closer look at a judge greenlighting a series of defamation lawsuits against three Donald Trump allies who lied about the election.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 12, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Not a great idea in placating right wing morons. We'll need a different tact. The best policy, in my mind is to see if they implode. The anti-vac people have to be shown as killing there own and seen that way by there own.


Fuck placating those anti-vac/anti-mask Republican/Trump loving/anti-social miscreants.
This is a Happy thread & I just want to share what makes me happy 
It's watching the death toll explode among the anti-vac/anti-mask Republican/Trump loving/ant-social miscreants.
Fucking excellent!!!!
Somehow I think this song fits


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 12, 2021)

Ok, back to the point of this thread

These make me Happy


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy my high flying cock pointed out a double rainbow - another sign to have a Guinness. 


Also enjoy my metric cruiser (black pearl) and cat smokey.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 13, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Happy my high flying cock pointed out a double rainbow - another sign to have a Guinness.
> View attachment 4964304
> 
> Also enjoy my metric cruiser (black pearl) and cat smokey.
> ...


Nice ride! hows it on gas?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Nice ride! hows it on gas?


Probably pretty good seeing as Harleys spend most of their time in a garage getting repaired 

Now these are bikes that actually run 




That's a Ducati above



And this was my bike (got married/adios BMW  )

Harleys are for fat old men that are scared of going over 50 miles an hour.
Jap/German/Italian bikes are for real/virulent men (well know fact)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

Looks like Mike is cracking up.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*MyPillow CEO's election fraud 'proof' implodes in front of live audience*





CNN's Donie O'Sullivan reports on MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell's recent symposium, where Lindell continued to make false claims of election fraud.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 13, 2021)

Lol, found my jam


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Nice ride! hows it on gas?


I get between 52 and 56mpg - all depends if I have a passenger or not. Run regular gas, Vance and Hines pipes, Metzeler 888 tires and Mustang seat (sheep skin for longer rides).


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Probably pretty good seeing as Harleys spend most of there time in a garage getting repaired
> 
> Now these are bikes that actually run
> 
> ...


You’re thinking of the knucklehead days. 

I’d take a new FatBoy over a Ducati any day of the week but I’m one of those old guys. Not fat though.


----------



## mooray (Aug 13, 2021)

Thin girls are better. Less stinky.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 13, 2021)

My one brother has a Harley street glide another a Honda Goldwing. When they double ride, there's at least another me (~175lbs) on their bikes weight wise. I'm the slender pothead hippie in the family - #3 of six, with a sister being the youngest. 

Started riding before 16. Had a moped that I strapped a case of beer onto the back - no shame. Then upgraded to a Honda 360, then a 1972 Honda 750 four cylinder. This '03 Vulcan Nomad is a real joy to ride.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 13, 2021)

I've been looking at these for a couple years. I'll likely never pull the trigger although I am tempted.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Less stinky.


Who the fuck you hanging out with, an Eskimo or an Italian?
From what I understand, they both have hygiene issues.
Try an Irish girl, they even name soaps after them


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've been looking at these for a couple years. I'll likely never pull the trigger although I am tempted.


Several times when I went to Tractor Supply on the truck I almost came home with one of those fat tired minibikes for kids. They are like 7-800 bucks and supposed to be used by folks under 175 pounds. I'm less than 220, so what the fuck. I don't think I'll ever get another street bike, but I do miss my trail and dirt bikes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 13, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My one brother has a Harley street glide another a Honda Goldwing. When they double ride, there's at least another me (~175lbs) on their bikes weight wise. I'm the slender pothead hippie in the family - #3 of six, with a sister being the youngest.
> 
> Started riding before 16. Had a moped that I strapped a case of beer onto the back - no shame. Then upgraded to a Honda 360, then a 1972 Honda 750 four cylinder. This '03 Vulcan Nomad is a real joy to ride.


Remember these? 
BSA/Norton?












Remember these? 












I hated the Beach Boys

This was more my style


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> Several times when I went to Tractor Supply on the truck I almost came home with one of those fat tired minibikes for kids. They are like 7-800 bucks and supposed to be used by folks under 175 pounds. I'm less than 220, so what the fuck. I don't think I'll ever get another street bike, but I do miss my trail and dirt bikes.


Sounds like your a good Dad & you have fortunate kids.
This is all I ever got from my cheap ass Da  (I think he picked it up from the side of the road)


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sounds like your a good Dad & you have fortunate kids.
> This is all I ever got from my cheap ass Da  (I think he picked it up from the side of the road)


No kids. It would be for my lazy ass. I hate the trails four wheelers make through the woods, but it would be nice to zip down to the creek from the riverhouse. I could post pictures of the tracks in my trail maintenance thread without irony.

I had a new 1972 Honda 125 trail bike (bought in 1973 at a good discount), and assorted old cars and trucks when I was a kid. Nothing flashy or high dollar, but I didn't suffer from a lack of toys.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Probably pretty good seeing as Harleys spend most of their time in a garage getting repaired
> 
> Now these are bikes that actually run
> 
> ...


check out this dude. and some of the speeds he hits over in Sweden


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Probably pretty good seeing as Harleys spend most of their time in a garage getting repaired
> 
> Now these are bikes that actually run
> 
> ...


My ‘87 Hog did spend some time every year “in spa” but in turn delivered a soulful interaction that made me love the brand.

My ‘03 tourer (I vacillated so bad! Was I ready for a Gran’da bike?) was a real find. Best saddle in the industry. And with a Baker six-speed upgrade with a long, long final ratio, it puttered along at 2000 rpm (I did 800-mile days never breaking 55) and got me 60 mpg on rare occasions. Oh and reliability. No soul, but no worries 2000 miles from home on the Canadian Shield.

I’ll leave the whiz-bang shite to the young immortals in one-piece leathers. The phlegmatic equanimous infrasonic single-pin V-twin made me smile much much more often than my old Katana which regularly complained “ y u do only 80?”

Now the Hawg at a vibrationless 55
( rubber mount engineering wizardry)
Was all like “hey look! Tomato trucks!”


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Probably pretty good seeing as Harleys spend most of their time in a garage getting repaired
> 
> Now these are bikes that actually run
> 
> ...


Oh and this isn’t fat. It is “ built for leisure and luxury”.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Who the fuck you hanging out with, an Eskimo or an Italian?
> From what I understand, they both have hygiene issues.
> Try an Irish girl, they even name soaps after them


And yet “they’re strong enough for a man” which punches a small hole in your proposal.


----------



## mooray (Aug 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Who the fuck you hanging out with, an Eskimo or an Italian?
> From what I understand, they both have hygiene issues.
> Try an Irish girl, they even name soaps after them


Neither, the fat boys just can't reach their stinky bits!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

*Rudy Giuliani Drowns in Legal Bills; Mike Lindell Melts Down at Cyber Symposium: A Closer Look*


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> check out this dude. and some of the speeds he hits over in Sweden


@Jimdamick 

at close to 10:50 of that video, he does a wheelie past his buddy who is doing 300kmph. holy fu*k!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

Well I just found out my Buddy Al passed away this afternoon on Friday the 13th, after a struggle with cancer. I'm grieving, RIP Alistair Russell, he was a good man and a good friend. I was down to see him this morning, but he was unconscious and sedated, I left his daughter a hundred bucks or so to defray expenses and for flowers etc.

Tonight I feel like shit.


----------



## mooray (Aug 13, 2021)

Sorry to hear about that. Best wishes to you guys.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Aug 13, 2021)

I knew a guy that had one of those in the 90's. He got a ticket for excessive smoke and told the cop it's a 2t, but he had no idea what he was talking about.


----------



## topcat (Aug 13, 2021)

Encore.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 13, 2021)

When I was 17 I used to pump gas at this station that had 3 bays with a row of pumps around 20' feet in front of the bays.
One summer evening me & 3 other guy's were hanging out in the end bay, which was directly across from the pumps
One of the guy's had a 1967 Kawasaki 250, his baby of course and I asked him if I could ride it around the station & he said ok (huge mistake)
Anyway I start it & give it like 3 revs and released the clutch (I never rode that bike before  ) and instantly the wheel goes up & I take off across the lot at around 30 mph & by the time I dropped the wheel I was like 3 feet in front of pump #4, and you can probably guess the rest.
I ate the pump and almost destroyed the bike.
So, I hit the ground, rolled around a little, got up & watched this cop car pull into the station.
He says something like are you ok & I say something like l've felt better.
He brings me to the hospital and they have to remove some glass from my arm & I got a few stiches
I was very lucky but I destroyed the pump, got fired & ended up paying the guy $300 for repair to his bike.
That was memorable 
This was the bike
Cool right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well I just found out my Buddy Al passed away this afternoon on Friday the 13th, after a struggle with cancer. I'm grieving, RIP Alistair Russell, he was a good man and a good friend. I was down to see him this morning, but he was unconscious and sedated, I left his daughter a hundred bucks or so to defray expenses and for flowers etc.
> 
> Tonight I feel like shit.


Sorry about your loss of a friend.
One thing that might ease some of your pain is the thought that he is out of pain and at peace.


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 13, 2021)

First bike I rode on. 75 GT 750


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

*Monologue: Tone Def | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2021)

*New Rule: Leave Matt Damon Alone | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 13, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> First bike I rode on. 75 GT 750
> 
> View attachment 4964698


That is a work of Art
Fucking beautiful 
What year is it?
1st time a 750?
You got balls 
This was my 1st ride 
1967 Honda Mini Trail 50cc
I'm smiling now thinking about that bike.
Definitely a Happy time 



Now I'm getting nostalgic 
Time for a tune & this one was cool 






53 fucking years ago this song came out & I was 12 & smoked my 1st joint  (the begining of the end?  )
Holy shit
I'm still here?
Amazing


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> First bike I rode on. 75 GT 750
> 
> View attachment 4964698


What does "rode on" mean? Did you ride it or were you a passenger?


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 13, 2021)

I was 9 lol. My step-dad drove. But I spent many hours after school just sitting on it. Making riding noises.

My first bike was a homemade 5hp minibike. Loved that thing like a mad man.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)

On a 300 mile day ride with my wife


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Aug 13, 2021)

Lovely bikes


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well I just found out my Buddy Al passed away this afternoon on Friday the 13th, after a struggle with cancer. I'm grieving, RIP Alistair Russell, he was a good man and a good friend. I was down to see him this morning, but he was unconscious and sedated, I left his daughter a hundred bucks or so to defray expenses and for flowers etc.
> 
> Tonight I feel like shit.


I'm sorry for your loss. Good, long time friends cannot be replaced. He enriched your life. The happy times you had with him, they are your treasure.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Lovely bikes


my Rd400 was like a museum piece

I would ride up at bike gatherings and people would ask if I restored it myself and I would tell them it's not restored, it's all original


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2021)

Going fishing


That's a '74 RX4 coupe in the background


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Actually, radio is dying.





printer said:


> I listen to two college (university) stations


Except public radio. Which my main station is located at Boston University. WBUR.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Budweiser
> I was like holy fuck, what was that piss doing on that wall with all those other great beers in Belgium
> It was sacrilegious.
> I asked the bartender, who spoke English, if he sold much of that shit beer.
> He goes "Oh yes, it's one of our most popular beers"


Bud seems like a pilsner or I don't know, but it's a copy of pseudo German beer. I mean "'weiser??" So seems logical.
Also tourists, Americans probably find comfort in something familiar.
When I was in Israel I tried some beers. Heineken was popular...others, iffy at best. Was down in Eilat and a bar had Guinness on tap. Salvation.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

printer said:


> Logan Ratick, national correspondent for Newsmax, tweeted Thursday: "Mike Lindell says he was 'attacked' at his hotel in Sioux Falls last night. 'I’m okay but it hurts,' he said."


Customers beating him with his pillows.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Probably pretty good seeing as Harleys spend most of their time in a garage getting repaired


I've always wanted a Harley but.... Too much money and too much maintenance. Guy at work bought a trike two years ago. Did a lot of riding. Tail of the Dragon in Tennessee. Two years running. They take pics of bikes going buy and then sell them to the riders. Has a pic of him and his wife. She has her hands spread about 2' apart to show how close they came to hitting a crossing bear just before the picture was taken. 
Had 60+ thousand miles and blew the engine. It spent a lot of time in the shop for oil leaks and trainy issues. This guy was religious on maintenance. Harley wanted to rebuild but he stuck to his guns and they replaced it. He had an extended warranty. Then turned around and traded it in an bought another one 37K. 
Ex club guy. Gotta be a Harley.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Bud seems like a pilsner or I don't know, but it's a copy of pseudo German beer. I mean "'weiser??" So seems logical


copy of a Czech beer: Budweiser Budvar Lager.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CNN's Donie O'Sullivan reports on MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell's recent symposium, where Lindell continued to make false claims of election fraud.


He's got to be killing his company.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’d take a new FatBoy over a Ducati any day of the week but I’m one of those old guys. Not fat though.


Your not making a great comparison. They both fall apart. BUT we can't knock the ride. Sadly Hog sales are down. Not many of the up and coming generations want any bikes. Be it hogs or rice burners.
Me if I had my druthers I'd get a Golden Wing. Quiet, will get me there and back. Again and again and again and again and again..


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

My first ride was a RD350. But orange and black. Damn near killed me.


Back then my friend owned a Suzuki 250. I could do standup with the crazy stuff he did with that bike.
God took compassion on him and asked a hornet to sacrifice herself to save the boy. So while he was barreling down a side street at about 60.
She flew into his helmet and started stinging his ear.
Both hands off the bars. Nameless friend started ripping at his helmet strap to get it off. In the mean time, stomping on the gear shift. At 2nd gear the trainy blew and the bike coasted to a stop never to be ridden again.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Your not making a great comparison. They both fall apart. BUT we can't knock the ride. Sadly Hog sales are down. Not many of the up and coming generations want any bikes. Be it hogs or rice burners.
> Me if I had my druthers I'd get a Golden Wing. Quiet, will get me there and back. Again and again and again and again and again..


I would like a silent bike that looks like that Indian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Too much money and too much maintenance


I pulled this from a site entitled "Harley's Suck" & it pretty much states my opinion of those noisy, un-reliable money pits.

"Owning a Harley Davidson is all about subscribing to a hillbilly fairy tale draped in comical make believe so ludicrous that most five year olds would see right through it for what it was. Owning a Harley Davidson is all about embracing wholesale fantasy and embracing an alternate set of physical laws that don’t work in the real world (or outside of any drunken stupor for that matter.). If we have any argument here at all regarding this particular point, it’s not whether IT exits or not, but whether to call what Milwaukee panders a “lifestyle” or a “religion.” I’m more inclined to believe IT is a pagan religion that is spawned and nurtured in a thousand trailer parks across this great nation. I firmly believe that media driven lemmings have not only memorized its catechism, line and verse, by heart but that you’ve rebuilt your entire lives around it. The fact that this ridiculous set of easily disproved beliefs has permeated your pathetic lives so effortlessly is evident from the way you argue and the clichés you fall back upon in order to feebly try to defend yourself and your laughable lifestyle choice"
So true, so true 
When I worked as an elecrtician my shop was mostly filled with Harley Heads. & one reason for that was that my boss loved Harleys & if you showed up for a job interview riding a "Hog" (that's what a Harley is, a fucking fat slow POS pig which usually matched they're owners) you had a very good chance of being hired, it didn't matter if you were a Smack/Crack Head or had no teeth at all (we had more than one of that type), you got the job.
Maybe that's why I didn't/ don't like Harleys, too many assholes riding them & this (see below)
That's a picture of what those guy's did every other weekend, rip it up/repair/put it back together & pray you can go 100 miles at 50 mph without blowing up
No shit 



Me, on the other hand opted for this (that's because I was cool & smart & sexy, the antithesis of a person who rode a Harley),
It was a 1980 750cc BMW Touring bike.
I had it for 3 years/50,000 miles & ZERO hours in the shop. (I changed oil/tune ups myself)
Could ride it at 75 with no vibration/or that God awful noise a Harley makes when it is actually running.




So, for anyone thinking of buying one of those "things", this is glimpse of your future.
You have been warned


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> 2021 Honda electric
> 
> I pulled this from a site entitled "Harley's Suck" & it pretty much states my opinion of those noisy, un-reliable money pits.
> 
> ...


Lol. Good post, James, though I think that site has a slight bias.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. Good post, James, though I think that site has a slight bias.


Hey my nephew runs the Nova Scotia Harley club and my niece's husband (a well off contractor) is a Harley freak with a shrine of everything Harley as a bar in his home. I don't have a death wish and so I get my stimulation and cheap thrills by doing death defying acts with a racing quad via FPV, with my pink little ass safely in a lawn chair! Much cheaper too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey my nephew runs the Nova Scotia Harley club and my niece's husband (a well off contractor) is a Harley freak with a shrine of everything Harley as a bar in his home. I don't have a death wish and so I get my stimulation and cheap thrills by doing death defying acts with a racing quad via FPV, with my pink little ass safely in a lawn chair! Much cheaper too.


I don’t ride anymore. Haven’t in years, but sometimes I miss it. 

This was yesterday, about an hour from me. Stupid people everywhere…









45K motorcyclists flock to Port Dover for Friday the 13th


Around 45,000 of motorcyclists made their way to Port Dover for Friday the 13th.




kitchener.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t ride anymore. Haven’t in years, but sometimes I miss it.
> 
> This was yesterday, about an hour from me. Stupid people everywhere…
> 
> ...


No masks, but probably many of the older ones were vaxxed, riding in the fine weather is one thing, gathering unmasked in large crowds another altogether. Even being outside in sunny weather, doesn't deter the spread of delta in crowds, masks do though. We do have over 70% fully vaxxed and most of them are probably over 40 in Canada, so we can loosen up a bit using common fucking sense! Play golf, but close the clubhouse and 19th hole, do business in an open tent, keep your distance and it's perfectly safe for the healthy vaxxed.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t ride anymore. Haven’t in years, but sometimes I miss it.
> 
> This was yesterday, about an hour from me. Stupid people everywhere…
> 
> ...


How many of that are sleeper cells spreading Covid from the Sturgis rally?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No masks, but probably many of the older ones were vaxxed, riding in the fine weather is one thing, gathering unmasked in large crowds another altogether. Even being outside in sunny weather, doesn't deter the spread of delta in crowds, masks do though. We do have over 70% fully vaxxed and most of them are probably over 40 in Canada, so we can loosen up a bit using common fucking sense! Play golf, but close the clubhouse and 19th hole, do business in an open tent, keep your distance and it's perfectly safe for the healthy vaxxed.


I’m sure most were vaccinated but not many wore masks outside. We know the Delta transmits outside too. 

If I had a bike, I wouldn’t have gone this year.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How many of that are sleeper cells spreading Covid from the Sturgis rally?


If not for the border being closed, I’m sure that would be the case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How many of that are sleeper cells spreading Covid from the Sturgis rally?


The border is a barrier for most, but we've recently opened it to Americans. Sturgis would be a long ride to southern Ontario and I don`t imagine many attended both events. Unlike Sturgis, most of these people were probably fully vaxxed, but not wearing masks.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. Good post, James, though I think that site has a slight bias.


I agree we mostly hate Dump!!


----------



## Cycad (Aug 14, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> my Rd400 was like a museum piece
> 
> I would ride up at bike gatherings and people would ask if I restored it myself and I would tell them it's not restored, it's all original


I had an RD200. The previous owner had left the road on it and got killed. The damn thing was lethal, it had 23HP and was light as a feather. It would pull 14,000 RPM! After spending 6 months making it beautiful, spraying it in black Metalflake and redoing all logos in actual gold leaf, I wrote it off, and had to go to hospital. I was done with bikes after that.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Aug 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


So awesome! No man made creation brings awe like mother nature can. What a cool moment they shared.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

"alexa..Play bob dylan".
This is what I got.




CHILLS FOR ME.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Bud seems like a pilsner or I don't know, but it's a copy of pseudo German beer. I mean "'weiser??" So seems logical.
> Also tourists, Americans probably find comfort in something familiar.
> When I was in Israel I tried some beers. Heineken was popular...others, iffy at best. Was down in Eilat and a bar had Guinness on tap. Salvation.


Budweiser's claim to fame was that in the 60's/70's it, along with Pabst Blue Ribbon/Miller Highllife/Schaefer (if in NY) or Coors on the West coast, it was mass produced/heavily marketed, and avaliable everywhere.
You walk into a Deli, those beers were all they had (maybe Heineken) in the cooler.
So, it really was one shit beer vs another shit beer to prove who was the less shity beer.
They all sucked in my opinion, with Schaefer being maybe the worst beer that I ever drank (Puerto Ricans' loved it) in my lfe. It had to be drank at 33 degrees, 1 degree above freezing so that your taste buds go into shock & you can't taste it. (I kid you not)
Next up the shit list was Coors, whose ad's stressed it was made with "Rockey mountain Spring water", which I personally couldnt give 2 shits about, how does it taste? 
Like water mixed some beer to me. Too light, no hops.
Next is Miller High Life, whose marketing shtick was calling that urine "the Champaign of Bottled Beer". Still sucked.
But 2nd place in the worst beer battle, after Schaefer, is Budweiser in my highly-qualified opinion 
I think it's more Lager than Pilsner @Don't Bogart personally, but I can't fucking stand it.
Too many nights puking that shit out of my body & too many mornings waking up with my head exploding (my body was warning me) when I was 16/17/18 (then I got wise & drank Becks  )
But my go too beer in college & one of the main reasons, along with some speed/LSD/Marijuana, that I didn't graduate(  ) was the one and only,
Pabst Blue Ribbon, or PBA's for short.
Man, I loved that beer (with a shot of José Cuervo) 
A nice Lager like beer, not too light (I hate that) and not heavy at all.
Yea, that's my list and opinion on the most popular beers in America, next to that total abomination, a "Lite" beer.
Thank God with all the new "Craft" beers (Try Two Roads if you can find it, it's made right down the road from me) we finally have some good beers readily available here & that is very nice, indeed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> "alexa..Play bob dylan".
> This is what I got.
> 
> 
> ...


Really?
Cool!!!
This is what I got


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> "alexa..Play bob dylan".
> This is what I got.
> 
> 
> ...


Then this


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 14, 2021)

Popping in to say hi, it's been a little bit since I've checked in here. Hope everyone has been staying healthy and doing good

I'm out of work for today and no work tomorrow, real happy about it. I'm going to take my mountain bike in my truck and head in to downtown Grand Rapids tonight. I'll show you all some pictures of the city at night time.

I am so happy to have some free time for once, this is the first time all summer that I've actually had enough time to go ride my mountain bike


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well I just found out my Buddy Al passed away this afternoon on Friday the 13th, after a struggle with cancer. I'm grieving, RIP Alistair Russell, he was a good man and a good friend. I was down to see him this morning, but he was unconscious and sedated, I left his daughter a hundred bucks or so to defray expenses and for flowers etc.
> 
> Tonight I feel like shit.


Holy crap, sorry for your loss


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> So, for anyone thinking of buying one of those "things", this is glimpse of your future.


Your on drugs!! Possibly pot. I hated BSA,s


Jimdamick said:


> Budweiser's claim to fame was that in the 60's/70's it, along with Pabst Blue Ribbon/Miller Highllife/Schaefer (if in NY) or Coors on the West coast, it was mass produced/heavily marketed, and avaliable everywhere.


Good for Bud. You hate it. I hate it. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Shal I repeat


CunningCanuk said:


> If I had a bike, I wouldn’t have gone this year.


Oh I'd have ridden everywhere. 
My wife and I.
Open air.
Almost ........lsd....kinda. 
Heart..exploding.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

Bud cheaped out by using rice instead of all malts. it "shouldn't" be sold in germany since it violates the german purity law but it is. 

but i will give them credit, they have breweries all over the US and they can make the taste of Bud consistent no matter where it's brewed which is not easy to do.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Your on drugs!! Possibly pot. I hated BSA,s
> 
> Good for Bud. You hate it. I hate it. Tell me I'm wrong.


Budweiser/Bud Light is not my favorite beer, I buy it once in a great while though, only a single can or 22oz. 

Maybe my second favorite is St. Pauli Girl

You all will laugh at me, but my favorite beer is Icehouse lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Icehouse


i remember when that stuff came out: it was strong compared to most. 

if you are up in GR, pop into Bells Brewing. i loved that stuff when i used to work in kalamazoo.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> CHILLS FOR ME.


trying to understand what just happened to me.
This went through me like a chain saw. I've since played it 12+ times. Maybe even more..
I'm in potsville.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Bud cheaped out by using rice instead of all malts. it "shouldn't" be sold in germany since it violates the german purity law but it is.


Whine. whine. whine.. Drink what you like.
F*ck what you don't. Beer is for you! Beer is for me!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Mozambique. Dark, soft, sultry, you are high. .....................................


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Mozambique. Dark, soft, sultry, you are high. .....................................


I love Tangled. 
She is a Red Head.
You want to tangle up with her.
Tight. 
Wrapped in her red hair.
Or I'm wrong.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I love Tangled.
> She is a Red Head.
> You want to tangle up with her.
> Tight.
> ...


You are more than welcome to ask your wives opinion..


----------



## smokinrav (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Budweiser's claim to fame was that in the 60's/70's it, along with Pabst Blue Ribbon/Miller Highllife/Schaefer (if in NY) or Coors on the West coast, it was mass produced/heavily marketed, and avaliable everywhere.
> You walk into a Deli, those beers were all they had (maybe Heineken) in the cooler.
> So, it really was one shit beer vs another shit beer to prove who was the less shity beer.
> They all sucked in my opinion, with Schaefer being maybe the worst beer that I ever drank (Puerto Ricans' loved it) in my lfe. It had to be drank at 33 degrees, 1 degree above freezing so that your taste buds go into shock & you can't taste it. (I kid you not)
> ...


You forgot the King of Swill, Old Style. Its like they intentionally made it taste like shit


----------



## mooray (Aug 14, 2021)

"The champagne of beers" was always a hilarious slogan. They're just categories of alcohol and you can buy horrible champagne just the same as you can buy horrible beer, so the slogan isn't actually saying anything. It's the television of waterslides.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Your on drugs!! Possibly pot. I hated BSA,s


Oh yea, I'm high but that is pretty much a constant state since I retired & as far as BSA's are concerned, I agree that they leave a lot to be desired, but there's somthing about them that I like.

Sorta like this (it really did suck mechanically but looked cool)



Yup, in some way's I can relate to a Harley head I guess.
For some reason you just like it, knowing that your going to have problems with it, but you go ahead and buy/do it anyway. Sorta like marriage/drugs, at least in my case 
See, if I could get my hands on this, I'd buy it in a heartbeat even knowing that the motor could/would leak oil , I don't give a fuck if I/it was an evoirmental hazard. 


1960 Norton Dominator SS650


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Whine. whine. whine.. Drink what you like.
> F*ck what you don't. Beer is for you! Beer is for me!!


Aye Laddie!!!!!!
Drink whatever swill ye desire, as long as it has alcohol in it, it will work. (Old Irish saying)
Anyone ever drink/get fucked on this stuff?
Oh my God, in the morning you'd wish you were dead.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I love Tangled.
> She is a Red Head.
> You want to tangle up with her.
> Tight.
> ...


You wax poetic.
Very nice


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Mozambique. Dark, soft, sultry, you are high. .....................................


Dark
Sultry
This tune comes to my mind


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

Never enough Carlos 






In my mind best percussion section that ever played
Fuck Yea!!!!


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


>


Mexican herb used to get a bad wrap way back when, but some of the best herb I ever smoked was Beaner Weed 
Of course Acapulco Gold, but I think Juahacan was the strongest herb I ever smoked.
A buzz on that suff was close to hallucinatory
Really, it was.
Once I was in my friends back yard laying on a lounge chair stoned as fuck off of a bone of that stuff & I swear I saw the ivy on the side of his house growing.
Like actually growing further up the side.
True story


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Mexican herb used to get a bad wrap way back when, but some of the best herb I ever smoked was Beaner Weed
> Of course Acapulco Gold, but I think Juahacan was the strongest herb I ever smoked.
> A buzz on that suff was close to hallucinatory
> Really, it was.
> ...


Sativa. It'll do that.
Edit; Oaxaca (wahaca).


----------



## HGCC (Aug 14, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Budweiser/Bud Light is not my favorite beer, I buy it once in a great while though, only a single can or 22oz.
> 
> Maybe my second favorite is St. Pauli Girl
> 
> You all will laugh at me, but my favorite beer is Icehouse lol


That and Red Dog were the shit in high school. 

I like coors banquet as my crappy beer of choice, though they all taste about the same to me tbh. More of a hard booze fellow, but I can appreciate the fancy beers now.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t ride anymore. Haven’t in years, but sometimes I miss it.
> 
> This was yesterday, about an hour from me. Stupid people everywhere…
> 
> ...


I've been to Port Dover on Friday the 13th a few times, as it's about an hour ride for me but I didn't attend last year nor yesterday. Some wild rides and crazy people out there.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 14, 2021)

Ok here's some pics of my city Grand Rapids, Michigan 

Had a blast out riding then I started talking to these girls and I ended up at an outdoor beer garden with them at the B.O.B (Big Old Building), it's a bar here downtown. Had a few drinks and two Jagermeister shots now I'm buzzed just chilling at a park bench

I don't take the best pictures but here's a few 


My mountain bike 


6th street Bridge facing south looking at the Grand River 


Horse and buggy ride. I bet this would be fun riding around downtown. Lot of folks do, looks like fun


The Pub crawler! You get on the seats in this thing and pedal like a bicycle and go around bar to bar downtown woooot! 


Sunset tonight by the river


Bridgewater Place. $2500 a month apartments for rent


Amway Grand hotel, JW Marriott hotel and Radisson hotel


The Blue Bridge

I have more pics but the mosquitoes are driving me crazy lol, I need to get moving on my bike


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> Edit; Oaxaca (wahaca).


Tomato/Tomatoe
Who really give a fuck


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Tomato/Tomatoe
> Who really give a fuck


Just teasin', brother!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Ok here's some pics of my city Grand Rapids, Michigan
> 
> Had a blast out riding then I started talking to these girls and I ended up at an outdoor beer garden with them at the B.O.B (Big Old Building), it's a bar here downtown. Had a few drinks and two Jagermeister shots now I'm buzzed just chilling at a park bench
> 
> ...


Beautiful city
Your lucky


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> Just teasin', brother!


I know 
You ever smoke that shit?
Next to real Thai sticks, like 1972 stuff with the opium (anyone know what I'm talking about?) it was the most potent herb I ever smoked & it was $50 per & I initially bitched about the price (Columbian Gold was $35) but it really was remarkable marijuana.
I smoked that almost 50 years ago and I can still remember the high.
It was worth every penny


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I know
> You ever smoke that shit?
> Next to real Thai sticks, like 1972 stuff with the opium (anyone know what I'm talking about?) it was the most potent herb I ever smoked & it was $50 per & I initially bitched about the price (Columbian Gold was $35) but it really was remarkable marijuana.
> I smoked that almost 50 years ago and I can still remember the high.
> It was worth every penny


Yes, it is hallucinogenic. I smoked some Thai stick as a rookie. Guys wanted to go for corn bread and I didn't make it out of the car. Took a nap.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yes, it is hallucinogenic. I smoked some Thai stick as a rookie. Guys wanted to go for corn bread and I didn't make it out of the car. Took a nap.


I grew some back when I was young and dumb. True one hit shit. I only had one plant make it all the way, so no seeds. In hindsight I could have crossed it with anything and it would have been killer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Ok here's some pics of my city Grand Rapids, Michigan
> 
> Had a blast out riding then I started talking to these girls and I ended up at an outdoor beer garden with them at the B.O.B (Big Old Building), it's a bar here downtown. Had a few drinks and two Jagermeister shots now I'm buzzed just chilling at a park bench
> 
> ...


beautiful sunset pic!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

I think this is funny

CNN's medical analyst, Dr. Jonathan Reiner of Washington, D.C., said during his appearance on CNN Saturday that very few places in the world are experiencing a surge in new cases worse than in Florida.

"The viral load in Florida is so high right now, there are only really two places on the planet where it's higher," Reiner said. "One is Louisiana, and the other is Botswana. It's so high in Florida that I think that if Florida were another country, we would have to consider banning travel from Florida to the United States."

Holy shit!!!!

Botswana, Louisiana & Florida are the most fucked up places on the planet Earth?

Go figure


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I think this is funny
> 
> CNN's medical analyst, Dr. Jonathan Reiner of Washington, D.C., said during his appearance on CNN Saturday that very few places in the world are experiencing a surge in new cases worse than in Florida.
> 
> ...


after trump, de santis is the 2nd best hope for potus in 2024. lmao. he's gonna kill half his state.

at this point, i say f' them all. die like the dumbasses you are. my sympathy is gone.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he's gonna kill half his state.


And all those dumb motherfuckers voted that dumb motherfucker into office.
Well, there goes DeSantis's chance at being re-elected Governer, let alone POTUS.
Most of his supporters will be dead


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> Guys wanted to go for corn bread and I didn't make it out of the car


If it was Belgian waffles with strawberries & vanilla iceam, would you have gotten up?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> And all those dumb motherfuckers voted that motherfucker into office.
> Well, there goes DeSantis's chance at being re-elected Governer, let alone POTUS.
> Most of his supporters will be dead


prayers and prayers!


----------



## HGCC (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yes, it is hallucinogenic. I smoked some Thai stick as a rookie. Guys wanted to go for corn bread and I didn't make it out of the car. Took a nap.


As a young fellow in the early 90s I went to buy some "untied thaid sticks." It was like 35 bucks for an 8th, went with some grizzled dude to a crack house to buy it. Messed up crazy crack house things abounded, but eventually got out the door and my 8th was closer to a quarter, so price was fine. The weed was very very fluffy and brown/tan (obviously not tied to a stick...). Holy shit it was the dopest dope I ever toked. Long lasting goofy crazy high with people forgetting how to use doors, just rolling around in the grass. Looking back knowing a bit more, some sorta Thai weed, who knows, too late to be thai sticks and sure didn't match the description other than the high being next level.


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If it was Belgian waffles with strawberries & vanilla iceam, would you have gotten up?


That would have been more enticing, I don't like corn bread, anyway. The thing is, I was already drunk on beer. Can't do both.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I know
> You ever smoke that shit?
> Next to real Thai sticks, like 1972 stuff with the opium (anyone know what I'm talking about?) it was the most potent herb I ever smoked & it was $50 per & I initially bitched about the price (Columbian Gold was $35) but it really was remarkable marijuana.
> I smoked that almost 50 years ago and I can still remember the high.
> It was worth every penny


I got opiated "Buddha" sticks for $8 in Guam in '76
2 tokes and you were sitting on the floor holding up the wall with your legs splayed out


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> prayers and prayers!


Really, just think about it.
I'll bet around 85% of the casualties are Trump supporters/Republicans, and the rest religious or just plain stupid.
In 50 years the historians are going to look back and write about "COVID-19 & the Decimation of the Republican party"
Wanna bet?


Sir Napsalot said:


> I got opiated "Buddha" sticks for $8 in Guam in '76
> 2 tokes and you were sitting on the floor holding up the wall with your legs splayed out


Yea, that was some intense smoke & the opium really set it off.
I remember thinking after I smoked and entered La La Land how if the house was burning down around me I'd say fuck it, let it burn, I feel too fucking awesome to move.
I loved opium, it was just to bad that it would eventually kill you.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> "The viral load in Florida is so high right now, there are only really two places on the planet where it's higher,"


DeSantis isn't trying hard enough.
He thinks this will be like the last surge last summer. Where it went up but actually stayed much lower than the country. Then boasting about he knew what he was doing and the CDC along with Reiner were just causing unnecessary panic.
I don't want people dying but how else will the point be proven. Everything else has been said and done.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I think this is funny
> 
> CNN's medical analyst, Dr. Jonathan Reiner of Washington, D.C., said during his appearance on CNN Saturday that very few places in the world are experiencing a surge in new cases worse than in Florida.
> 
> ...


At least Botswana has diamonds.


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> after trump, de santis is the 2nd best hope for potus in 2024. lmao. he's gonna kill half his state.
> 
> at this point, i say f' them all. die like the dumbasses you are. my sympathy is gone.


I don't have that luxury. The folks dying are my neighbors. Some of whom I care deeply about. I've tried using my secret weapon, sarcasm on them. But most are immune to it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> I don't have that luxury. The folks dying are my neighbors. Some of whom I care deeply about. I've tried using my secret weapon, sarcasm on them. But most are immune to it.


must R's i've met have zero sense of humor too. 

you gotta say something like take the vax to own the libs. lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

I finally bit the bullet and joined FB, mostly to connect with old friends and people locally. Some of my friends are antivaxxers, but I haven't said much so far! I've seen covid warnings attached to some of their posts! 

I'm still learning my way around the interface and from what I've seen it sucks. I started a local meditation group on FB and I'm gonna start one on FPV racing drones and RC planes to see if I can hook up locally with any others with similar interests. I want to met new people and make new fiends locally and that's why I'm on facebook, to share my interests, I'm not looking for news and information on covid! I'm learning my way around and seeing what I can do with the platform, I'm 66 so most of the people I know are not online, but there are a few around.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 15, 2021)

Facebook is a open sewer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Facebook is a open sewer.


I'm there for specific reasons Captain and staying pretty much local. Some of my friends are antivaxx and there are covid warning attached to some of there posts. I can't say I like FB and not many of my old friends are there, but perhaps some new ones in time. I want to use it to enhance my real social life locally with real people, one day covid won't be an issue and I've been in a shell for 18 months, I still am and will be until delta blows through. Right now I wanna hook up with local people who are interested in meditation and FPV drone flying.

I recently lost a good friend to cancer and it's kinda shaken me up a bit and stimulated some changes and actions.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Beautiful city
> Your lucky


Thanks Jim

Hey I seen people riding these all over the city when I was out riding my bike last Saturday night 

Electric scooters and bikes, they are everywhere in the city, all you do is find one, jump on it and go, when you're done just park it in a designated spot for the next person to ride.There is designated parking spots everywhere, like they are everywhere lol

I think these are pretty cool




A couple more pics from Saturday night

Some cool sculpture art thingy 


McKay tower


This looking eastt on Michigan st downtown. This part of Michigan st is called the medical mile. There is Devos children's hospital, Blodgett hospital, Butterworth hospital, U of M medical study center and MSU medical study center 




Fish Ladder Park. No fishing in that little area (middle pic), but when the salmon run, there are people lined up literally shoulder to shoulder fishing from one side to the other all the way across the river in front of the dam (last pic). It's not very deep out there, maybe 3-4ft, people just wade out there. 

That's about as far in as the salmon make it from Lake Michigan, a few swim up the ladder and it's always fun to watch them jump from one section to the next

I have gone salmon fishing out there, but gets way too crowded for me. I kinda don't like wading in the river either, that water is moving really really fast right in front of the dam and there are a few deep holes there. One wrong step in one of those holes or you step on a slippery rock and you're done if you go under and your waders fill up with water


----------



## go go kid (Aug 16, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> Hey I seen people riding these all over the city when I was out riding my bike last Saturday night
> 
> ...


Oh man, i do miss america, such a butiful place. Would love to watch the salmon too


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 16, 2021)

I fished with my cousin & his mates on the Killary Harbour in Galway, Ireland from the backyard of my mothers house, hitting the schools of salmon as they came in from the Atlantic to lay eggs and would use a net & curragh boat for that.
We would save the rod for the lakes & streams 
Best day on the water I ever had with was once with my mate & I held the net's end on the shore and then the school of salmon would be encircled and pulled in & harvested.
Took 58 in 1 loop at an average weight of 12lbs each. You should have seen the water boil as we pulled them in
Sold all of them at Hamilton's Market for 2 pounds 50 pence each (around $10) for a total of almost $600 which was a LOT of money for a farmer then, and even now actually.
This is how it was done.





This was the back yard



The little house on the left is where my family lived in Galway, the West of Ireland and where my mother was born along with her 11 brothers & sisters (A good Catholic family)


My family was originally from Ulster, in the North of Ireland, but was "relocated" to Connamara, at that time the worst land in Ireland, (all fecking rock  ) by Oliver Cromwell in 1650 to make room for his fucking Scotch Protestants. (Yea, I still hold a grudge/fuck the Queen  )
Funny thing is that now that area has some of the most expensive land in Ireland, noted for it's beauty (still all fecking rock though, it can hardly grow a potato, sheep & cattle are what they exist on.
Yup, that house is where I spent all my summers from the age of 7 until Iwas 16, chasing sheep (I owned around 35 once) cutting hay, going to the bog to cut turf for heat & cooking, going to the spring for water (no plumbing) milking cows & after that, fishing .

This is my Da's families back yard



Oh yea, fond memories of those day's and that place
1st pint of Guinness I ever had was here in Leenane at Gaynors Pub after that day we caught all those salmon




If any of you make it to Ireland, go as far West as you can and you'll end up here.(That's my boy  )







Tell them your a friend of a Coyne who lives in Connecticut & I guarantee the 1st drink will be on the house


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 16, 2021)

It's time for a tune (Fuck the Queen  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 16, 2021)

One more (a little Yang to balance  )


----------



## topcat (Aug 16, 2021)

The stretch is over for most of the plants and they are in bloom now. No ash falling this year and I had the damn 50 ft. privet pruned, so no pollen drifting, either. Those things are supposed to be bushes, or hedges, but will turn into trees if left alone. It's a good year for growing, but the fires and drought take some of the celebration away. Then again, near harvest is when most problems arise, caterpillars and fungus, so I hope I didn't just jinx it.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 17, 2021)

Got a new job, pretty damn pumped as my current one is super high stress and not nearly enough money for what it is. This is going to allow me to kick some assholes squarely in the dick on my way out. Any chance to stick it to the man is one I take.

No drug test ta boot! Pretty shocked there.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 17, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Got a new job, pretty damn pumped as my current one is super high stress and not nearly enough money for what it is. This is going to allow me to kick some assholes squarely in the dick on my way out. Any chance to stick it to the man is one I take.
> 
> No drug test ta boot! Pretty shocked there.


Grats man!


----------



## Cycad (Aug 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I fished with my cousin & his mates on the Killary Harbour in Galway, Ireland from the backyard of my mothers house, hitting the schools of salmon as they came in from the Atlantic to lay eggs and would use a net & curragh boat for that.
> We would save the rod for the lakes & streams
> Best day on the water I ever had with was once with my mate & I held the net's end on the shore and then the school of salmon would be encircled and pulled in & harvested.
> Took 58 in 1 loop at an average weight of 12lbs each. You should have seen the water boil as we pulled them in
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2021)

Cycad said:


>


This is my Uncle


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 17, 2021)

Instagram Posts Seal Fate Of Trump-Loving Bodybuilder Who Dragged Capitol Cop


The FBI has arrested Logan Barnhart, whom online sleuths dubbed "CatSweat," with the help of the Sedition Hunters community.




www.yahoo.com





if anybody wants to call his dad's company, here ya go:


https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-profiles.barnhart_and_son_inc.bc7fb2405dd60d94263c412bd570092b.html



lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2021)

I blame my Mother for my alcoholic tendencies.
You see, punch is a mainstay of Irish culture
You drink it when your happy or when your sad, when your fit or when your ill (confused?/that's part of being Irish  )
Seriously though, punch is used for everything in Ireland & my favorite was when it was used as medicine.
I think I was 6 or 7 and had this awful cold and was all stuffed up and could hardly breathe.
My mother then brought me some of the Irish cure all, some honey & lemon & sugar with hot water & the secret ingredient, a jigger of Jameson..
She brought it over to me and told me, "drink this, you'll feel better"
I did & she then told me to lay back & she covered me up with around 8 or 9 blankets it seemed.
Soon, from the heat of the blankets or the whiskey (not sure which actually) I fainted/passed out in a stupor and went to sleep.(my future  )
I awoke the next day with the sheets soaked from my sweat with no cold, it was gone & I felt great (the fuse was lit/I loved Irish whiskey  )
Anyway, up until that day I was relatively a healthy boy, but after that day I found myself coming down with a cold on average once a month, alway's calling out, "Ma, I'm sick, bring me some punch"
Go figure (true story  )


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


>


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427744434758852613


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 17, 2021)

Mum's surprise birthday guest backfires as children flee party screaming...


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Got a new job, pretty damn pumped as my current one is super high stress and not nearly enough money for what it is. This is going to allow me to kick some assholes squarely in the dick on my way out. Any chance to stick it to the man is one I take.


Gonna have to rethink your job. A**holes are kicked in their A**holes...Dicks are kicked in their dicks. 
Com'on! Learn to be the one most hated!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 18, 2021)

So the heart and the brain and the anus are have a discussion about who should run the body.
The brain says I'm the smartest so it should be me.
The stomach says I supply energy so I should.
The anus says.. well I get rid of bad stuff.
The brain and stomach laugh hysterically.
YOU... your a nothing.
So the anus, upset.. shuts down.
After three weeks The brain and the stomach are in panic.
O.K., O.K. you can be in charge!!
Which proves to be in charge you don't have to have brains or guts.
You just have to be an asshole!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2021)

she got her snake bag and wrangled it. what a handy skill.









Snake in Sydney supermarket takes shopper by surprise - CNN Video


Helaina Alati, a trained snake handler, found a non-venomous Diamond Python while she was browsing her local supermarket in Sydney.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


>


I've seen him around 7 times/fucking awesome
This is maybe my favorite Elvis song


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

Or this


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

Or maybe this


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

I was going thru old pictures & came across these of my son, Emmet Michael at almost 1
Guaranteed smile, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 19, 2021)

Funny story time (It makes me laugh at least 
A long, long time ago in 1973, me and my friends, 5 of us, were hanging out in my friend's apartment smoking herb in his bedroom.
Now, this apartment was in the basement of a building and he had a door in his bedroom that opened up to a hallway foyer that ran the length of the building & was used by tenants as a shortcut to the parking lot.
We were sitting around the room, a couple on the bed and the rest sitting in chairs.
Anyway, we were smoking away when there was a banging on the door with an announcement "Police, open the door" (They really say that shit  )
Holy fuck, this is bad I thought, seeing as I had 4 hits of acid in my pocket & my friend was rolling a joint at that moment from a bag that was holding around an ounce.
He stands up, put's the bag on the seat of the chair and sits back down on it. My friend, Diego then goes and opens the door and lo & behold, there were 2 detectives standing there, smiling.
"You guy's are pretty stupid, you can smell the pot all the way down the hall"
"Ok, everyone up"
He goes around the room, and one by one, everyone get's up and gets patted down
He gets to my friend that was sitting on the herb, and Joey (his name) shakes his head, gets up, and hands the bag to the cop.
Guess the rest 
"You are all under arrest, and you have the right to remain silent..... Blah blah blah 
I was the last to be searched & I stand up, raise my hands, and with no fear (can't show it) say to my old friend the detective (I knew him) " Go ahead, search me" praying he wouldn't & he didn't (YES!!!!!!)
I still had that problem with the acid in my pocket, so I say to my buddy the cop if I could take a leak. He say's go ahead, I start walking to the bathroom & the other cop stops me and asks "where do you think your going" and my new friend, the other cop say's "He's OK" (Fuck yea!!!!)
I go into the bathroom, look around for a place to stash it (no way I was flushing it, it was very good  ) & I stuff it down into the waste basket & walk out, mission accomplished 
They had to call another car to fit us, took us to the station & booked/fingerprinted us, gave us a court date and released us & I went back to the apartment and retrieved my acid 
I had a friend that was was a lawyer who charged me $50 to defend me & I went court & paid a $100 fine and that was that. 
I was very lucky, but I'll never forget my friend's face when he stood up & handed the bag to the cop & he was smiling like the Cheshire Cat when he did it.
Fucking priceless 

I'm in the mood to listen to some songs (while I'm smoking) about smoking 











One more Willie


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)

For those of you who kind of like Elvis, but think he's just too polished and professional.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 20, 2021)

So.... I wondered over to the politics post and sought out some civil conversation about current events.
Came back here to converse in some civil conversation about current events.
Jim.... you'd have a field day over there. How 'bout the two of us go over their and screw with their heads.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 20, 2021)

Another great afternoon with my daughter. She pounded this one about 6 inches left of the centre of the fairway. 

Made me happy. 

Her too.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 20, 2021)

Went to my child's grade school carnival. Some parent showed up in a vinyl miniskirt/halter top/6in heels combo. It was funny as hell, just wildly out of place and the lady and fella made out the whole time on the edge of the playground. Curious if they had a kid there or just show up at these sort of events as some weird thing. 

Also saw a lady with a giant fucking Nike logo tattoo on her thigh. Like those big thigh sized tattoos that are popular, but just a Nike symbol. 

Both made me laugh.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 21, 2021)

Taking the kiddo up for some camping and offroading, and whatever passes for debauchery to an 8 year old. Cookies for breakfast and driving a car around waving a bb gun out the window, I suppose.

Man he likes to steer, seeing your child happy is quite nice and happy inducing for yourself.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Another great afternoon with my daughter. She pounded this one about 6 inches left of the centre of the fairway.
> 
> Made me happy.


I'm so happy for you. There is nothing better than trying to drive a 2" ball to a 3" hole and having your young ones best you.
I have tears.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Jim! W


Jimdamick said:


> I blame my Mother for my alcoholic tendencies.


NOPE!! Sorry Jim! You. You are to blame. I will never lay my faults at my mother's feet ! If you do. Your Irish.
If you don't your Scot!


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Jim! W
> 
> NOPE!! Sorry Jim! You. You are to blame. I will never lay my faults at my mother's feet ! If you do. Your Irish.
> If you don't your Scot!


I am a bit more generous.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am a bit more generous.


That's nice. That your willing to share with your mother. I'm jealous.


----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2021)

Stand by Me. Playing for Change.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Post


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> That's nice. That your willing to share with your mother. I'm jealous.


Wait what? I was blaming my alcoholism on (meme). Nothing to do with my, your or his mothers. Not sure how you read otherwise.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I blame my Mother for my alcoholic tendencies.


Go ahead Jim. Correct me.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

Ohh boy.. I caught 2.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

So around the fire. We boast. And here is where our tales stay. We smoke together and laugh together.
And we are brothers.


----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Post


Hole


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> So around the fire. We boast. And here is where our tales stay. We smoke together and laugh together.
> And we are brothers.


Had me there for a sec


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2021)

topcat said:


> Hole


digger


----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> digger


Grave


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 21, 2021)

topcat said:


> Grave


ARM AND ARM??
I"m afeared.


----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> ARM AND ARM??
> I"m afeared.


Great Balls of Fire, Snuffy!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> So.... I wondered over to the politics post and sought out some civil conversation about current events.
> Came back here to converse in some civil conversation about current events.
> Jim.... you'd have a field day over there. How 'bout the two of us go over their and screw with their heads.


Set a time & date
I'm into it
It makes me smile


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Jim! W
> 
> NOPE!! Sorry Jim! You. You are to blame. I will never lay my faults at my mother's feet ! If you do. Your Irish.
> If you don't your Scot!


No, I'm not to blame at all @Don't Bogart, I was/am cursed.
It's my great, great, great, great great Grand Da's fault & it started when he lifted the jug that he & the village Leprechaun had been sharing in the bog around a fire made of turf, and it was then that he himself and eventually me started on the Path to Hell when he drank that last drop of that poitin (Irish moonshine), without sharing or offering some to the Leprechaun.
That greedy action doomed the Coyne clan.
"Ye are a greedy & selfish & a loathsome gobshite (look it up  ) & I'm sick of your bullshit & I'm going to teach you & curse your lineage forever with an insatiable thirst for the Holy Water."
"No matter how much is drunk, or what you drink, .ye & your bloodline will never have enough of the Water of Life (Irish whiskey) or be satisfied"
'Ye will have a terrible thirst, forever"
So, you see it's not my fault or in reality, me Mums, she just hastened the inevitable, that is me being very, very inclined to abuse the drink 
If there is really anyone (besides Da) to blame for myself spending a good portion of my life fucked up, it's that POS great, great, great, great, great, great Grand Da & that motherfucking Leprechaun.

Oh well 

Raise your glass & sing along 






Stay safe


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> Hole





hanimmal said:


> digger


When I used to waste my time on myfitnesspal I started an add a word thread. After threads get a certain length they will lock it and start a new thread. Couple three years ago when I stopped in there to say hey it was on it's 3rd or 4th rollover.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> When I used to waste my time on myfitnesspal I started an add a word thread. After threads get a certain length they will lock it and start a new thread. Couple three years ago when I stopped in there to say hey it was on it's 3rd or 4th rollover.


Improv can be fun and entertaining, at least, for a while.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> Improv can be fun and entertaining, at least, for a while.


Puns never get old. In Canada we have bi-polar bears that suffer from severe mood swings. 

Pure gold.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Puns never get old. In Canada we have bi-polar bears that suffer from severe mood swings.
> 
> Pure gold.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Puns never get old. In Canada we have bi-polar bears that suffer from severe mood swings.
> 
> Pure gold.



Also, I heard that the bears were gay.

Because they laid their paw on the table.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Puns never get old. In Canada we have bi-polar bears that suffer from severe mood swings.
> 
> Pure gold.





rollitup said:


> Also, I heard that the bears were gay.
> 
> Because they laid their paw on the table.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> View attachment 4970268


Monkeys are good at rim shots. I'll presume he's in the union.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 22, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Also, I heard that the bears were gay.
> 
> Because they laid their paw on the table.


I think animal puns are the best. 

I gnu someone else here would feel the same.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 22, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Also, I heard that the bears were gay.
> 
> Because they laid their paw on the table.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 22, 2021)

Happy that my Russian sunflowers got to be 9ft tall and that nobody has tampered with our mailbox. 

We usually have a lady delivering our mail. The first week after colouring the mailbox, it was a man - guessing she was on vacation. We recieved mail 3 times that week and the pink flag was never raised once -that mofo wouldn't touch it! 

I can't stop laughing about it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

Is it song time?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

Down memory lane.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 22, 2021)

Came back from camping and there was some sort of mini trump rally going on down the street. Trump won and don't tread on me flags flying high. Yelled "he lost you dorks" but was not satisfied so circled around to stop at the light and yell "go back where you came from." That felt good.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> So around the fire. We boast. And here is where our tales stay. We smoke together and laugh together.
> And we are brothers.


A very moving and poetic work, with a philosophic leaning I think (am I right?)
It almost, but not quite, made me tear up
It reminds me of the writings of this towering figure in the History of Mankind.



I wish I could have had that/your experience to reminisce with, but alas, it was not to be.
You see, my father was right for a change in this matter.
Most, if not all of my mates were what could be described as bums/degenerates/criminals/addicts/pot heads & acid freaks (that was me  )
My campfire memories are no where near as noble or endearing, they were actually very coarse & crude (for fun we would have contests to see who could piss farther) & sometimes cruel it could be said. (like when we ganged up on the weakest amongst us & beat him up mentally & sometimes physically, sorta like the book, Lord of the Flies.)
We just stood/sat around the fire passing bottles/cans/joints/pipes/bongs, talking shit about other people & sometimes having a commentary on whose girlfriend/Mom would give the best head.
Yup, that's what we would do.
Sad right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Down memory lane.


Yea, memories.
Sing along
I know you know the words, right?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> A very moving and poetic work, with a philosophic leaning I think (am I right?)
> It almost, but not quite, made me tear up
> It reminds me of the writings of this towering figure in the History of Mankind.


Why thank you.
I think I was stoned. I don't remember posting it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup, that's what we would do.
> Sad right?


You seem to have come out alright.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> A very moving and poetic work, with a philosophic leaning I think (am I right?)
> It almost, but not quite, made me tear up
> It reminds me of the writings of this towering figure in the History of Mankind.
> 
> ...


I hung out with dropouts for a time. I was astonished by what they didn't know. I felt like a genius among them, but it was hollow and unsatisfying, considering the company.
Life, huh?

Now, for some Flo (Phlorescent Leech) & Eddie, AKA, The Turtles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 22, 2021)

topcat said:


> I hung out with dropouts for a time. I was astonished by what they didn't know. I felt like a genius among them, but it was hollow and unsatisfying, considering the company.
> Life, huh?
> 
> Now, for some Flo (Phlorescent Leech) & Eddie, AKA, The Turtles.


Dropouts huh?
Let me tell you my experience with "dropouts"
I was sentenced to 30 days in jail once for driving with a suspended license due to a DUI (I was framed, I really was  ) 
Maybe I'll share that story with y'all someday, it's pretty funny also.
Anyway I was supposed to go to a low security jail for drunks & wife beaters but instead was sent to a class B, medium security jail full of gang members/rapists/murderers/theives & arsonists. to name some of the crimes my room/cell mates were charged with.
You think I'm joking?
I'm not.
I was fucking surrounded by imminent threats to society & myself.
Now the funny part.
The con in the next cube (we had cubicals for sleep in a large gymnasium) saw me reading a book and his ears went up.
"You can read?" he asks me.
This guy was around 80 and had no fucking teeth at all, and he sorta looked like this, but without teeth.


I say yes, I can read.
He then asks me if I can write and I reply yes.
He then asks me to read a letter from his parole officer to him & then asks would I write a letter for him to his parole officer explaining his reason why he broke parole & that he had to get out of here (Don't we all I think to myself  )
I did that & in gratitude he gives me a Raman soup, which is like gold in the slammer & was greatly appreciated 
So this other criminal comes up & asks me to do the same thing (more noodles for me, cool  )
Now, the really funny part.
I'm Bi-Polar/Depressive (can you tell?  ) & without my meds/herb I end up in a bad place to be.
Anyway the assholes took my meds away & told me they have to be cleared by the Dr. & would be returned to me as soon as that happened.
So, the inevitable occurred.
They lost my meds & had to contact my Dr. for a script to replace them.
Five fucking days later I get my meds & I'm not feeling well at all at that point, and then they really fuck me.
They then tell me that I have to go into a 23 hour lockdown for observation, to make sure I don't have any adverse effects as a result of being without my meds for so long.
I get locked into a cell for 23 hours a day with no bed, I had something like a plastic canoe on the ground as a bed.
This cell was around 10' x 8' and held 3 fucking people, me being one of them.
The other two were
#1 was a sailor waiting for extradition to Maryland to stand trial for killing his 2 children & #2 was an illegal alien that spoke no English & was out of his fucking mind & cried constantly & never slept at all. 
I was in that cell with those lunatics for 3 fucking days until I was deemed somewhat normal.
Anyway, in retrospect I find it a funny experience.
This tune reminds me of it


----------



## printer (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Dropouts huh?
> Let me tell you my experience with "dropouts"
> I was sentenced to 30 days in jail once for driving with a suspended license due to a DUI (I was framed, I really was  )
> Maybe I'll share that story with y'all someday, it's pretty funny also.
> ...


That's harsh. I spent 4 hours in jail for a DUI when I was 21. They moved me from one cell to another and back to hose down the place. I was all alone. It disturbed my sleep. How's that? Gnarly, huh?


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4970324


The headline reads: "Car totaled by 20 pound bike."


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's harsh. I spent 4 hours in jail for a DUI when I was 21. They moved me from one cell to another and back to hose down the place. I was all alone. It disturbed my sleep. How's that? Gnarly, huh?


Yea, when the cuffs go on and the door to your cell clangs shut for the 1st time & you realize that yea, you ain't going anywhere, you are a prisoner without any control over yourself really, that you are under someone else's full control, that's a unique feeling.
But the 2nd time I was like Oh well, here we are again.
The 3rd time your used to it & the 4th time you ask the guard what time is lunch (ask for Kosher/it beats the cheese sandwiches) & if you can get a pillow & an extra sheet.
That's the way it was for me at least 
Yea, I was a bad/unlucky boy.
Two DWI (not too bad for 50 years of driving I think) & 3 pops for pot/chemicals (2 possession & 1 with intent)
I was able to afford decent lawers so no big problem mostly, but the possession with intent to sell almost got me.
I was arrested at my frat house in college when the neighbors called the cops about the noise.
I answered the door & opened it & standing there in front of me were 2 town cops & 2 State troopers. (I'm laughing now thinking about it  ).
Now, this was an acid party and there were around 10 people who had dropped & I had eaten 2 hits in my glutinous way, of very good acid called Cherry Blossom (little red balls) and I was high as fuck when I faced the cops.
Anyone ever trip?
If you did, just imagine 2 troopers & 2 cops in your face when you are just starting to peak & your wondering to yourself are those fuckers real or is it the acid.
I didn't give a fuck who/what they were, I was getting the fuck away from them.
What occured next was like a scene from the Keystone Cops.
I slamed the door in their faces, screamed cops & ran thru the house & thru the screened back door. (I didn't bother to open it)
Anyway, I was told that it took 3 cops to put the cuffs on me after they tackled me.
I was starting to/had flipped out so they brought me to the hospital and sedated me & I woke up the next day strapped to the bed.
"Oh boy" I say's too myself, "This is not good"
Little did I know that I was about to get really fucked very soon.
You see, I lived with 4 other guy's & we were all stoners & some of us sold & I guess we were the major suppliers on campus.
So there were a LOT of drugs in that house, like over 3.5 lbs of herb/3 oz's of Lebanese blond hashish/around 50 Quaaludes & like a 1000 hits of speed (A friend had robbed a pharmacy)
So guess what happened next to brighten my day even further?
I/me/myself alone was charged with possession of ALL those drugs with intent to distribute, no other resident/person was charged.
Holy shit/fuck me, I was facing serious time, like 20 year time in Connecticut.
I had no money & I wasn't/couldn't ask my father for it so I opted for a public defender & that was almost disastrous.
I was assigned to this fucking idiot who wanted me to plead guilty and he would get me out after 10 years served,
I say to him your fucking crazy, I ain't pleading guilty to this shit, most weren't even my drugs.
Next court date I demanded a new attorney, and was given one who had a fucking brain at least, thank God.
He goes over my case and literally in 5 minutes he tells me they have no case, no worries.
You see, those doughnut eating dummies NEVER GOT A FUCKING SEARCH WARRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, yes, yes!!!!!!
Next court date my attorney files for dismissal on those grounds and the judge agreed and dismissed all charges.
I dodged a bullet that day for sure.
This is what I was whistling as I went down the stairs from the Court house






Stay safe


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, when the cuffs go on and the door to your cell clangs shut for the 1st time & you realize that yea, you ain't going anywhere, you are a prisoner without any control over yourself really, that you are under someone else's full control, that's a unique feeling.
> But the 2nd time I was like Oh well, here we are again.
> The 3rd time your used to it & the 4th time you ask the guard what time is lunch (ask for Kosher/it beats the cheese sandwiches) & if you can get a pillow & an extra sheet.
> That's the way it was for me at least
> ...


Sing along with Mitch. Dang, I remember that. The days when I'd watch _anything_ on TV, even Lawrence Welk. Well, there were some pretty girls, even if I was only six.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's harsh. I spent 4 hours in jail for a DUI when I was 21. They moved me from one cell to another and back to hose down the place. I was all alone. It disturbed my sleep. How's that? Gnarly, huh?


I spent one night in jail when I was 22 or 23 for DUI. The thing I remember the most was how cold they had the AC. I froze all night. When Daddy came and picked up me, he said, "my daddy got me out of jail once, so consider this your one time. Next time you are on your own."

But all in all, it was a great night. I had 1/4 ounce in my pocket, and the cop let me stuff it under the back seat, If I had got charged with that, the judge would not have reduced the DUI to reckless driving and I would have had a record.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> I spent one night in jail when I was 22 or 23 for DUI. The thing I remember the most was how cold they had the AC. I froze all night. When Daddy came and picked up me, he said, "my daddy got me out of jail once, so consider this your one time. Next time you are on your own."
> 
> But all in all, it was a great night. I had 1/4 ounce in my pocket, and the cop let me stuff it under the back seat, If I had got charged with that, the judge would not have reduced the DUI to reckless driving and I would have had a record.


 The CHP cop told me "You weren't driving the way you just passed that test, so I'm going to call my sergeant." I was wearing Red Wing ankle high boots that helped. I went through the field sobriety test again, but didn't convince sarge. The kicker is, they were going to let the girl I was with drive us both home, but the girl offered she didn't have a license, without being asked. A fuckin' 19 year old without a license! So, I went to jail in Burbank, and they drove her home to Sepulveda at her insistence. I was coming back from a Van Morrison concert at the Anaheim Convention Center. A long drive from the Valley and my date went to sleep, so I'm trying to stay awake by myself. This was early Sunday morning, after a Friday and Saturday of drinking. I was almost home. I haven't gotten so much as a parking ticket since then.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

"Fuck Mike Pence"


----------



## printer (Aug 23, 2021)

After concluding his case in front of a judge (he fought it himself) my brother was packing up his stuff and as he was about to leave the sheriff escorted him through door number 2. He did not think anything of it until the door closed and it was a little room to sit in. He thought this should not take too long until they handed him a bagged lunch. Oh oh. In the end he was let go. He brought a gun to the courtroom to explain his point (the case was about a fire arm regulation). The Crown's lawyer was pissed off (My brother nailed the first part of the case) and told the sheriff he brought a gun into the court room. My brother did have the proper paperwork and informed the court he was going to. It took some time to straighten out and he was let go but realizing you are powerless to just leave does impart a moment of helplessness.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

@blu3bird after all that the Service Road led to a dead end.









Amazon truck creates its own exit off interstate - CNN Video


Watch an Amazon truck make its own exit off an interstate. CNN's Jeanne Moos reports on a shortcut that went long.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2021)

Well this is a thread for what makes ya happy, this computer is for a poor guy who doesn't have a lot of resources. I might get back into repairing computers, getting broken systems from facebook and give them away locally to those in need. Nothing too serious, just minor stuff to get things back up and running. I don't want to get into it too heavily and not commercially!

I bought a Dell studio 17 laptop computer at Nora's a few years ago for $5! It had a smashed power button but was still useable and I used it as a second computer on the work bench for years. I'm trying to repair it now to give away to a friend.
About 6 months ago it had power connector issues and died. So last night I hacked the case open (forget disassembling it, I watched the video!) to access the connector. I had it powered sporadically by wiggling the connector, so if find the break I'll be able to fix it. The battery is shot so it will just be used as a desktop, so I might even wire it directly to the power supply.



It's alive and stable, runs without the battery (on the side). None of the wires are broken and I hacked the connector with tinfoil! Now to glue everything back together and gussy her up. I've got to update windows, retrieve files and clean the thing off. It's booting slow as molasses and I need to figure out what's slowing it down.



The giveaway computer is on the work bench updating windows now. The plan is to uninstall most everything I put on it, scan it with the antivirus SW then uninstall it and install another free scanner. I've gotta go through the registry and wipe the free space on the drive(s). It's running pretty slow right now, so it's tell it to do something and come back when it's finished.
After I get everything working right, I'll glue in the connector (so it can be removed if required) and glue the bits of the case back on that I hacked to get access. Next plug it in again and see if it still works!


----------



## mooray (Aug 23, 2021)

That kind of thing is fun. Plenty of them out there with broken power connectors on the mb.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> That kind of thing is fun. Plenty of them out there with broken power connectors on the mb.


There are videos on disassembly and this one was a nightmare! I didn't want to spend too much time on it, but the part to fix it right was only $10, but required disassembly.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> "Fuck Mike Pence"


straight out of central casting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah! Pfizer got FDA approval! I’m sooooo happy!! We are finally on the move. By this time next year we will be back to normal! It’s time to celebrate !!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> and the cop let me stuff it under the back seat


That had to be at least 40 years ago I would say.
Cops back in the 60's/70's and even up to the mid 80's were a different breed
When they weren't beating up hippies or Blacks they were mostly cool at least where I grew up
They were more humane than todays cops it seems to me.
I knew most of the cops around my town, both professionally & socially 
Yea, I got popped a couple of time for smoking in public, but after I was let out I would go have a drink with the cop that busted me.
Weird shit, huh?
It was like that then.
I could tell you stories that would make you cry laughing about my interactions with my local cops, it was pretty funny 
But today, no breaks or simply being a human, it's all by the book, they're robots now.
I had 2 DUI's in my life & one occurred around 25 years ago in front of my house.
No shit, right in front of my fucking house.
I was coming home one evening from work in NY to my home in CT, a 45 minute or so ride & as a habit, (yes a bad habit I'll admit that) I would stop at the local deli & purchase 2 Fosters Oil cans (those big motherfuckers  ) for the ride home.
So, I drive home & finish my 2 beers and threw the empties behind the seat in my truck.
I pull onto my street, whistling probably, and then the fucking lights on the fucking cop car that was fucking behind me that I didn't fucking notice go on with a blast from the siren,
"FUCK" I say's to myself.
Now, I was like 50' from my fucking driveway & this 20 something twit with a badge comes up and asks for my license/registration/insurance cards.
"Do you know why I stopped you"
"No, I don't officer"
"You have a brake light out" (SHIT!!! I thinks)
Then those fucking words
Cop "Have you been drinking?"
Me "Yes officer, by chance, I have"
Cop "how many"
Me "Two (sorta the truth  )
Cop "Could you please step out of the truck" he asks.
Me "Go fuck yourself"
(Only kidding, I didn't say that  )
Me "Ok" as I tearfully exit the vehicle 
So, fucking listen to this BS (luck of the Irish? Blo me)
He makes me walk the line & do a jig & I nail it, no wobbles/like a rock.
Me "Ok, I passed right, can I leave?"
Cop "Hold on for a minute"
So let me finish this shit story.
Another car pulls up with a Sargent and he gets out and walks over to us, holding an object in his hand.
You know what's coming up next, right?
A motherfucking breathalyzer & right then I knew I was fucked.
I blew a .09 & was .02 above the limit.
I then ask that cocksucking little shit if I could simply go home, pointing at my house that was RIGHT FUCKING IN FRONT OF US!!!!
Cop "Sorry sir, your under arrest and you have the right.......blah,blah, fucking blah.
This is the song I was whistling when they locked me up 






Luv ya/Peace out/stay safe


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That had to be at least 40 years ago I would say.
> Cops back in the 60's/70's and even up to the mid 80's were a different breed. . . . . .


About 38 years ago. When I got out of the Navy I bought the Pinto Bean. It was cheaper than a plane ticket home. But the tie-rod ends were screwed, so it had a good deal of play in the steering wheel. I was coming home from the bar and the Sheriff got the town cop to pull me over. (we had one cop in my town) So after he gave me the roadside test he said he was placing me under arrest and to please empty my pockets. When I stuck my hand in my pocket, I felt the baggie and said, "oh shit." He felt my pocket and ask if it was dime bag. I said, "yes sir." He told me to put everything back in my pockets and get in the car. Needless to say, it got stuffed before I got to the jail. But then when I had my court date, we all piled into the judge's quarters and he spoke up and told the judge what a polite young man I was. The judge dropped the charges down to reckless driving, but I did go on probation until I got my fine paid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Aug 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4971403


a real dump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2021)

Prediction from the Tacoma News Tribune, April 11, 1953.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> About 38 years ago. When I got out of the Navy I bought the Pinto Bean. It was cheaper than a plane ticket home. But the tie-rod ends were screwed, so it had a good deal of play in the steering wheel. I was coming home from the bar and the Sheriff got the town cop to pull me over. (we had one cop in my town) So after he gave me the roadside test he said he was placing me under arrest and to please empty my pockets. When I stuck my hand in my pocket, I felt the baggie and said, "oh shit." He felt my pocket and ask if it was dime bag. I said, "yes sir." He told me to put everything back in my pockets and get in the car. Needless to say, it got stuffed before I got to the jail. But then when I had my court date, we all piled into the judge's quarters and he spoke up and told the judge what a polite young man I was. The judge dropped the charges down to reckless driving, but I did go on probation until I got my fine paid.


A fucking Pinto?
Holy shit, your lucky you lived 
Fucking death traps/cost Ford mega-millions in settlements to the families of those incenerated by those moving crematories.
Did it look like this?


Or this?


My friend had a '73 & 5 of us would get into that thing, praying we would be alive to see the sun rise the next day.
We would go to a nearby city, New Rochelle, NY (40 miles away) that had like 18 bars in 6 blocks on North Ave & on Thursdays they had Happy Hour & they were packed with loose women 
We were 17 & the drinking age then in NY was 18 (If you were old enough to die in Vietnam, you were old enough to have a beer, right?) and a perfect situation developed & that was the development of cheap copying machines/laminators & draft cards.
We would make our own & the bars/liquor stores around us were our oysters 



Then I got the real deal the next year but they had stopped sending troops over by then.
I was lucky but some of my friends weren't.
That was when I started to hate Republicans.
I didn't like them ever, but with Nixon, that changed.
Fucking lying dog.
Anyway, on a brighter note, I'm still working on transferring photos to another drive, so until I'm finished with that, I'm gonna share some moments of my wonderfull life with you 
This is my wife when she noticed that I had farted 


A Donkey in Ireland

Horses in Ireland

My son in Ireland

And my family in Ireland


Bye


----------



## printer (Aug 23, 2021)

My brother bought a Pinto from a car dealership in '78, for $50. And then he asks for a spare. The car made it around the block and then stalled. Towed it hom and after a new timing belt he had the thing running and it lasted a year. They were really not that bad, he bought another one but I think it was a '74 this time. Have fond memories about those cars, those times also.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> My brother bought a Pinto from a car dealership in '78, for $50. And then he asks for a spare. The car made it around the block and then stalled. Towed it hom and after a new timing belt he had the thing running and it lasted a year. They were really not that bad, he bought another one but I think it was a '74 this time. Have fond memories about those cars, those times also.


Do you remember these, the Gremlin?
Another disaster from Detroit in the '70's 



We spent days driving around with like six people in one, smoking & drinking & carousing. (Laughing now at the memory) & the best part?
We survived, but the car didn't 



Oh yea, those were the days


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

And then there was the AMC Pacer, I disliked it more than the Gremlin.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 24, 2021)

My hoopty was a Dodge Caravan.

I used to have to get it to about 25 mph and turn it off and turn it back on again for it to go into a higher gear. 

I left my keys in the ignition at all times too, one night it got stolen, and a few months later I got a letter that it was impounded and if I wanted it back I would have to pay for the tow/tickets on it. Turned out they got about a block or two away from my apartment before they pulled over and left it.


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you remember these, the Gremlin? . . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 4971701


Somewhere in my wake (not sure if flotsam or jetsam) there is a clipping from the Tallahassee Democrat showing my ex hanging on to a stop sign with her upside down Gremlin in the background. She bought a used Toyota Corolla after that, and that was a decent car.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

printer said:


> And then there was the AMC Pacer, I disliked it more than the Gremlin.


Those had great back seats
Great for sex
It was like getting laid underneath the stars


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4971868
> View attachment 4971867


he should've gotten the shot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2021)

America's Mayor never fails to disappoint!!! LMAO









Rudy Giuliani Filmed Shaving at an Airport Restaurant


Footage captured at the airport shows Giuliani eating soup, looking at an iPad, and grabbing bites of what appear to be brownies while taking breaks to shave his face.




people.com


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That had to be at least 40 years ago I would say.
> Cops back in the 60's/70's and even up to the mid 80's were a different breed
> When they weren't beating up hippies or Blacks they were mostly cool at least where I grew up
> They were more humane than todays cops it seems to me.
> ...


 Yes. The first time I was stopped, I was just blocks away from home. The cops let me go and followed me to my house, watched me go inside and moved on. Another time, I was going to visit my brother in Calistoga. I decided to travel Hwy. 1, as I'd heard about it's beauty. I was stopped at a construction site, with travel one lane at a time. I had an ice chest full of beer and a paper bag of empties. I took a drink and my luck a CHP passed going the opposite direction. I watched my rear view mirror and sure enough, the fucker turned around. When I went around a turn, out of his sight, I threw out the beer and then I was pulled over. He checked my car and said he could identify the can as Budweiser. I drank Busch Bavarian then and they were red vs. blue. I told him the empties were from the night before. By this time, I was resigned to the fact I was going to jail, but he let me go. I still wonder if he got a more important call, but he didn't mention it. I felt blessed at the time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yes. The first time I was stopped, I was just blocks away from home. The cops let me go and followed me to my house, watched me go inside and moved on. Another time, I was going to visit my brother in Calistoga. I decided to travel Hwy. 1, as I'd heard about it's beauty. I was stopped at a construction site, with travel one lane at a time. I had an ice chest full of beer and a paper bag of empties. I took a drink and my luck a CHP passed going the opposite direction. I watched my rear view mirror and sure enough, the fucker turned around. When I went around a turn, out of his sight, I threw out the beer and then I was pulled over. He checked my car and said he could identify the can as Budweiser. I drank Busch Bavarian then and they were red vs. blue. I told him the empties were from the night before. By this time, I was resigned to the fact I was going to jail, but he let me go. I still wonder if he got a more important call, but he didn't mention it. I felt blessed at the time.


i've got one in my collection.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> Yes. The first time I was stopped, I was just blocks away from home. The cops let me go and followed me to my house, watched me go inside and moved on. Another time, I was going to visit my brother in Calistoga. I decided to travel Hwy. 1, as I'd heard about it's beauty. I was stopped at a construction site, with travel one lane at a time. I had an ice chest full of beer and a paper bag of empties. I took a drink and my luck a CHP passed going the opposite direction. I watched my rear view mirror and sure enough, the fucker turned around. When I went around a turn, out of his sight, I threw out the beer and then I was pulled over. He checked my car and said he could identify the can as Budweiser. I drank Busch Bavarian then and they were red vs. blue. I told him the empties were from the night before. By this time, I was resigned to the fact I was going to jail, but he let me go. I still wonder if he got a more important call, but he didn't mention it. I felt blessed at the time.


Yup, they did that once upon a time, not anymore.
Once a long, long time ago I left the bar I was at and drove to the projects to score some blow.
I was waiting for the guy sitting in my car & I fell asleep/passed out (running out of coke will cause that  )
Anyway I awoke to the sound of knocking on my window, and low & behold, it was an old friend that I grew up with, Officer Terence Murphy (the Police/Fire Dept was around 70% Irish with a few token Italians & Blacks thrown in for looks  
It really was 
Anyway, Terry says/asks "James what the fuck are you doing here with all these (Guess the term he used), you want to be shot?"
"Get out, lock it & get in the backseat, I'm driving you home"
And that's what he did.
He was one of the best. (I'm gonna puff one right now in his memory)


----------



## HGCC (Aug 24, 2021)

I knew a kid that bought either a pinto or gremlin from a police auction. Took the rims off it and...well probably shot it or something. It was a jalopy, just had some sweet wheels.

I had one of these when I was 16, back folded down into a big bed. Had giant speakers in it. Greatest car I ever owned.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

topcat said:


> I told him the empties were from the night before


No, no, no, never say that.
What if he said, "So you were drinking & driving last night?"
What could/would you say?
"Yes officer, I can not tell a lie, I was drinking & driving & also did a few lines"?
Not good
Old saying "Silence is Golden", especially when dealing with cops 
Back in the good old days (pre- pro - environment) everyone just threw everything out the window, that's what I did, especially beer cans.
Then recycling happened, given the beer drinking driver the perfect excuse for the 50 cans behind the seat.
"I'm just returning them, Officer"
Can't be disputed


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've got one in my collection.
> View attachment 4971975


I was 18 when Busch changed over to the watered down mess it is today. The Jr store in town had all the old Busch half price, so we drank it as long as it lasted.


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was 18 when Busch changed over to the watered down mess it is today. The Jr store in town had all the old Busch half price, so we drank it as long as it lasted.


They stopped distributing it in my area and there is a big Budweiser brewery right there in Van Nuys. There was Busch Gardens there and it was free, also free tastes of the various beers and free tour of the brewery on a tram. They even gave employees beer breaks. I bought some Busch while going through Utah and it was 3.2 beer. It was Sunday and I'd forgotten about their blue laws. I switched to Michelob, but now I can't find that, either. It's Michelob Ultra (formerly light) only. My dad, a former Marine, used to say "I'd rather drink dishwater" than 3.2 beer. He said the same about Brew 102.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> They stopped distributing it in my area and there was a big Budweiser brewery right there in Van Nuys. There was Busch Gardens there and it was free, also free tastes of the various beers and free tour of the brewery on a tram. They even gave employees beer breaks. I bought some Busch while going through Utah and it was 3.2 beer. It was Sunday and I'd forgotten about their blue laws. I switched to Michelob, but now I can't find that, either. It's Michelob Ultra (formerly light) only. My dad, a former Marine, used to say "I'd rather drink dishwater" than 3.2 beer. He said the same about Brew 102.


CO finally ditched the 3.2 beer a few years ago. now you can buy regular strength at grocery stores and not just liquor stores. 

i used to warn out of towners at walmart or safeway that the beer was 3.2 crap. many had no idea.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> CO finally ditched the 3.2 beer a few years ago. now you can buy regular strength at grocery stores and not just liquor stores.
> 
> i used to warn out of towners at walmart or safeway that the beer was 3.2 crap. many had no idea.


yeah they still have some sign up here about 'we sell full beer' and i'm like WTF? until someone explained that CO did that since it has such a drinking problem; it didn't work just like lowering the THC on weed won't.

i wonder who wasn't happy with 3.2 and got it legislated..you wouldn't happen to know who that was, would you?


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> CO finally ditched the 3.2 beer a few years ago. now you can buy regular strength at grocery stores and not just liquor stores.
> 
> i used to warn out of towners at walmart or safeway that the beer was 3.2 crap. many had no idea.


I remember those days. The menfolk would stock up on Saturday for the Sunday get togethers. The state liquor stores were foreign to me, coming from California and liquor was just about all they sold. Drive throughs were common, too. Before pop tops, you could pick up a free can opener (church key).


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i wonder who wasn't happy with 3.2 and got it legislated..you wouldn't happen to know who that was, would you?


i think it was the non-liquor stores that could only sell the 3.2 that complained. but then a lot of the craft brewers complained that they would lose market share if grocery stores could start selling the good stuff. our safeway has a whole section of CO beers so the craft brewers are doing fine.

and i read that they had the 3.2 b/c so many out of staters got too drunk b/c of the altitude.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> They stopped distributing it in my area and there is a big Budweiser brewery right there in Van Nuys. There was Busch Gardens there and it was free, also free tastes of the various beers and free tour of the brewery on a tram. They even gave employees beer breaks. I bought some Busch while going through Utah and it was 3.2 beer. It was Sunday and I'd forgotten about their blue laws. I switched to Michelob, but now I can't find that, either. It's Michelob Ultra (formerly light) only. My dad, a former Marine, used to say "I'd rather drink dishwater" than 3.2 beer. He said the same about Brew 102.


We would always do Busch Gardens when we were in Tampa. Then in the Navy at Norfolk I got reduced price tickets to the one in Williamsburg.

I kind of miss drinking, but not really. I have a bum kidney, and haven't drank in 20-25 years. (sodas either) Saved lots and lots of money because of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)

*Hard Knocks: The Dallas Cowboys | Drone Tour of the Star, the Cowboys Campus (Episode 3 Clip) | HBO*





Take a soaring 3-minute journey through The Star, a 91 acre campus where the Cowboys practice and much more.


----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2021)

Steven Wright. Smile.


----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2021)

S.F. Street performer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 26, 2021)

So an American is in Ireland, in a local pub and shouts out, " I'll pay good money to anyone here who can put down 8 pints of Guinness. A hundred dollars."
For a minute no one moves then one old lad stands up and says,"Give me a few minutes." and runs out the door.
People return to their business, the American turns back to the bar and things seem normal.
The lad returns bursting in and says, "I'll take that bet."
8 pints are lined up and the old lad proceeds to put away all 8 in record time.
The American is amazed and asks how he could do that?
"Well", the old sod replies,"I wasn't sure I could do it so I went down the road to another pub and tried it."


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 26, 2021)

She was a horseman's daughter,


and all the horsemen knew her.


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2021)

injinji said:


>


What? No chicken wire in front of the band, with bottles flying?

Edit;


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> So an American is in Ireland, in a local pub and shouts out, " I'll pay good money to anyone here who can put down 8 pints of Guinness. A hundred dollars."
> For a minute no one moves then one old lad stands up and says,"Give me a few minutes." and runs out the door.
> People return to their business, the American turns back to the bar and things seem normal.
> The lad returns bursting in and says, "I'll take that bet."
> ...


I wasn't sure how my knee was doing, our company was taking place in a charity bike ride which was 25 km. To see if I was up to it I rode my bike to the park, which was 15 km away. Got there and thought I could make it. I did but my knew was sore enough that I took an offered ride from one of the guys. Him and I made it to one manager's place for a beer and hot dog. Well one beer became a lot. No idea how he drove but then again, we were well practiced in the art of drinking. 

And never thought of the relationship before now, I worked with him a few weeks after I started. Him and another guy said it was the rookie that had to buy a bottle of scotch on Saturday. Yeah, yeah, I am not that green behind the ears. Saturday came (this was an evening shift) and by this time I got to know the two a little, and 'plunk' I put a paper bag with a bottle on the counter. 

"Holy shit!" They did not expect me to bring one in. The three of us polished off the bottle as well as the case of beer chaser. I did not mind the scotch that night, never liked it afterward. It is kind of fun turning the tables on people sometimes, especially when they don't mind.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2021)

This should make you smile
I found it hysterical


----------



## HGCC (Aug 27, 2021)

Put in my two weeks. Feels really good. Getting to take a nice steamy dump on my boss on the way out.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Put in my two weeks. Feels really good. Getting to take a nice steamy dump on my boss on the way out.


Good luck with the new job.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 27, 2021)

rollitup said:


> She was a horseman's daughter,
> 
> 
> and all the horsemen knew her.


No shit?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

Masks are such a burden for some poor souls who don't have an issue wearing a white hood, or a red hat for that matter, the red hat is just daytime attire. Back in the good old days folks did their bit, there was a war on, like today. A blast from the past.


----------



## topcat (Aug 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This should make you smile
> I found it hysterical


If he dies, he dies. We all die. Isn't that what the right says? I hope he gets what's coming to him. Fear of dying and the terror that comes with it. Tick Tock, why is that clock so loud?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good luck with the new job.


It's honestly a fascinating business case. My job is super technical finance stuff, employees have a great deal of power. A new management team came in that shit on technical knowledge and tried to treat it like manufacturing. The entire upper level of skilled people said fuck you and quit. They will not be able to meet client demands this coming year. They are managing themselves out of a job.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Put in my two weeks. Feels really good. Getting to take a nice steamy dump on my boss on the way out.


Who needs those bridges, anyway? Good luck with the new job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2021)

Donald usually fucks lawyers one at a time, but he's up to 9 at a time now, I'm sure he paid them well and will compensate them for their future income loss...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Federal Judge Sanctions 9 Pro-Trump Lawyers for Fraudulent Lawsuit Challenging Election Results*





Michigan Federal District Court Judge Linda Parker issued a scathing, 110-page opinion sanctioning nine pro-Trump lawyers for their lawsuit that was an abuse of the judicial system designed to corruptly undermine Americans' faith and confidence in the results of the 2020 presidential election. Judge Parker also directed that her opinion be provided to the state bar authorities where each lawyer is admitted to practice for investigation and possible suspension and disbarment.

Those nine lawyers are: Sidney Powell, L. Lin Wood, Emily Newman, Julia Z. Haller, Brandon Johnson, Scott Hagerstrom, Howard Kleinhendler, Gregor Rohl and Stefanie Lynn Junttila - names that should go down in infamy.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 27, 2021)

Best Blues Bros.,(In my mind).


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Put in my two weeks. Feels really good. Getting to take a nice steamy dump on my boss on the way out.


I had a "boss" that worked as a foreman somewhere else.
Found a "deuce" on his desktop.

I have worked for 24+ years for a business developing.
Dreaming of shooting various people.
Fearing of being thrown out.
I become desperate in how I should deal with my wife.
Dementia.
The Owner called me into the office the other day.
Knew of my situation at home and told me that if I needed time off...Take it.
WHAT??
If I needed to reduce my hours....that's O.K. with him and he will cover my insurance.
WHAT??
Pick your battles.
Be Zen.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I had a "boss" that worked as a foreman somewhere else.
> Found a "deuce" on his desktop.
> 
> I have worked for 24+ years for a business developing.
> ...


Get help, see your doctor and tell him this^


----------



## HGCC (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I had a "boss" that worked as a foreman somewhere else.
> Found a "deuce" on his desktop.
> 
> I have worked for 24+ years for a business developing.
> ...


My boss lied to me twice during the conversation I had with him today. My industry is kind of like the police, attracts some people with horrible character, they just chase money/power in my world. Kind of getting out with this new thing and into a much more chill role, a more relaxed area of the financial world just doing operations.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My industry....


I'm in medical. Though nothing that touches the body.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 27, 2021)

JIM YOU THERE??
Insult me.
I need an idiot to make me smile.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 27, 2021)

rollitup said:


> and all the horsemen knew her.


Tread lightly. Admin.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/indiana-michigan-muncie-grand-haven-d52201655d54b71aa0d544245c1ecc97


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 27, 2021)

I feel pretty good


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430867503794827270


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Tread lightly. Admin.


Sometimes I feel like a teepee, and sometimes I feel like a wigwam.

I'm a teepee, I'm a wigwam ...

My therapist says "you're two tents."


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 27, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I need an idiot to make me smile.


That's easy
Look in a mirror


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Sometimes I feel like a teepee, and sometimes I feel like a wigwam.
> 
> I'm a teepee, I'm a wigwam ...
> 
> My therapist says "you're two tents."


My wife is Psychotherapist.
She roared over that..


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That's easy
> Look in a mirror


Didn't work.
I know that guy.
He's mostly a pain-in-the-ass.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

There is a hurricane in the Gulf and for once it isn't coming my way. I do feel for the folks in NOLA, This one may be bad.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> My wife is Psychotherapist.


She likes to work close to home, huh?


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

Also F1 is back from their summer break. I'm going to spend much of the weekend in front of the TV. Hope it rains so I don't feel guilty.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> Also F1 is back from their summer break. I'm going to spend much of the weekend in front of the TV. Hope it rains so I don't feel guilty.


i switched from F1 to MotoGP. got tired of watching Lewis and Mercedes have no competition

and today is week 0 of college football. 5 games on the slate.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i switched from F1 to MotoGP. got tired of watching Lewis and Mercedes have no competition
> 
> and today is week 0 of college football. 5 games on the slate.


Max's car has been faster the first half of the season. And Lewis actually made a mistake or two. The championship is real tight.

I know FSU will break my heart again during the pointy ended ball season. I'll just wait for hoops.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> The championship is real tight


i'll have to give it a peek then. where are they at this sunday? somewhere in europe?

did you see the owner of Spa was killed with her lesbian lover by her husband who killed himself? a few weeks ago.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll have to give it a peek then. where are they at this sunday? somewhere in europe?
> 
> did you see the owner of Spa was killed with her lesbian lover by her husband who killed himself? a few weeks ago.











CEO of Belgian F1 Grand Prix circuit dead in reported murder-suicide


F1 race chief dead in suspected murder-suicide




www.foxsports.com.au


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll have to give it a peek then. where are they at this sunday? somewhere in europe?
> 
> did you see the owner of Spa was killed with her lesbian lover by her husband who killed himself? a few weeks ago.


They are at Spa this weekend. No I hadn't heard that. I've "watched" P1 with the sound down while surfing here, so not sure if the Sky team mentioned it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> They are at Spa this weekend. No I hadn't heard that. I've "watched" P1 with the sound down while surfing here, so not sure if the Sky team mentioned it.


i just posted a link to it above this one. guess he caught them in bed together?


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i just posted a link to it above this one. guess he caught them in bed together?


Thanks for the link.

Even folks in the penthouse have some trailer park in their DNA.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i just posted a link to it above this one. guess he caught them in bed together?


And he killed them? I’m pretty sure I would have had a different reaction.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> And he killed them? I’m pretty sure I would have had a different reaction.


i'd become the meat in a lesbian sammich. lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2021)

My wife came home from the store yesterday with a bag of pumpkin seeds which made me think of this movie.
You see, as a child my mother would roast the pumpkin seeds she saved from our Halloween pumpkin & give them to me to eat while I watched this on Thanksgiving morning.
It was a tradition that I loved, although I never really cared for them, I liked peanuts better 
This is my favorite scene from one of my favorite childhood movies, the other being the Wizard of Oz


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 28, 2021)

This is very, very cool 
'I started picking up whoever I could': Helicopter pilot rescues over a dozen in Tennessee floods (yahoo.com)


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> She likes to work close to home, huh?


Most trying patient she's ever had.


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

What are the odds? I don't think the technology is quite there yet folks.
*Tesla car on autopilot hits parked police car in Florida*
A Tesla car collided into a parked police car and Mercedes SUV in Orlando, Fla., early Saturday morning after the driver put the car on autopilot — a feature that has increasingly come under scrutiny by federal regulators and U.S. lawmakers. 

The Orlando division of Florida Highway Patrol (FHP) tweeted that a Florida state trooper had been stopped along the side of Interstate 4 to help a “disabled” Mercedes. 

A woman driving a 2019 Tesla Model 3 told officers that she had turned on the autopilot feature before the front right side of her car hit the left side of the police car as well as the front portion of the SUV. 

Photos posted on social media by FHP showed substantial damage to the vehicles, though the department noted that the trooper was standing outside his car at the time of the crash. 

The agency did not report any fatalities or injuries as a result of the incident. 








Tesla car on autopilot hits parked police car in Florida


A Tesla car collided into a parked police car and Mercedes SUV in Orlando, Fla., early Saturday morning after the driver put the car on autopilot — a feature that has increasingly come un…




thehill.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

Jimdamick,
Have you changed your avatar??
I have, in the far past, roasted pumpkin seeds that I've saved. Fall could be my favorite season.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> Even folks in the penthouse have some trailer park in their DNA.


Trailer park people are more than welcome here.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Most trying patient she's ever had.


I believe you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Trailer park people are more than welcome here.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I believe you.


If that's what you only did.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> If that's what you only did.......






THIS!! is who I want to be.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 28, 2021)

Kinda feels Irish.


----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd become the meat in a lesbian sammich. lol


'Cept they don't eat man meat.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Jimdamick,
> Have you changed your avatar??
> I have, in the far past, roasted pumpkin seeds that I've saved. Fall could be my favorite season.


Yea, I changed it to an old hippie symbol from the 60's. I was feeling nostalgic 
I think I'll change to a Rodger Dean image. He's the artist who did those cool covers for the band Yes
Yea, those were the day's before they sold them in packets.
The only thing's around really were peanuts & cashews
Can you believe that?
Fucking primitive.
It's a wonder we survived 
I like Spring for the freshness & the flowers emerging & me going into the garden.
Fall #2, for the color & harvest & hunting.
Winter #3, because something has to be 3. The only thing it's got going for it is Christmas.
And my least favorite season, believe it or not, is Summer
I fucking hate the heat/sweating
I'm a 75 degree guy with 50% humidity, sorta like a pot plant 
These are some of Dean's work.
Recognize any?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2021)

While i'm thinking of this band/artist.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I changed it to an old hippie symbol from the 60's. I was feeling nostalgic
> I think I'll change to a Rodger Dean image. He's the artist who did those cool covers for the band Yes
> Yea, those were the day's before they sold them in packets.
> The only thing's around really were peanuts & cashews
> ...


I love YES. I was just listening to them .


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love YES. I was just listening to them .


I saw them the the 1st time in 1971 in an outdoor stadium in New Jersey in the pouring rain tripping my ass off.
Have you ever seen Yes?
They invented the light show, no band had ever did before what they did with lasers & props.
Coupled with Wakeman's' synthesizers, you didn't need hallucinogenics to trip
Awesome band that turned me onto synthesizers & electronic music (besides R&B/Jazz/Classical my favorite style possibly  )
Remember this show & musician? 











Jeffrey + Jan =


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Have you ever seen Yes?


I saw them at the LA Forum during their "Fragile" tour in '72

Black Sabbath played before them

@doublejj was there too


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw them at the LA Forum during their "Fragile" tour in '72
> 
> Black Sabbath played before them
> 
> @doublejj was there too


Wow, cool opening band.
That must have been fun 
I hadn't been too many shows back then, just the Allman Bros & Crosby, Stills & Nash.
That Yes show is definitely one of my favorite shows/bands that I ever saw.
You saw them so you know what I'm talking about.
Some light show, huh?
People had never seen anything like it, previously the bands would just play, but Yes made their shows a visual & well as a musical masterpiece.
Envision seeing them on a summer night in pretty much a downpour the whole show, standing in front of the right speaker tower tripping on Mr. Natural.   

1st Album, this is the song that hooked me, that & Steve Howe's guitar & Chris Squire's bass.






Ever see these guy's, Emerson, Lake & Palmer?
They also changed my musical tastes (I bought a Moog, I couldn't play it but when your high, it all sounded good (sorta  )
I saw them the next year at Madison Square Garden
I had never seen a gong like the one Palmer used.
The fucker was like 10' wide.
Good music back then, right?






You've known doublejj that long?
Holy fuck, that's cool 
I have 1 friend of mine that I know of still alive from that time, all the rest of the group are gone on their next journey around the Wheel 
I don't know how the fuck I survived, but I did it seems 
Oh well


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

While we're talking about Yes & EL&P, this fits.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I saw them the the 1st time in 1971 in an outdoor stadium in New Jersey in the pouring rain tripping my ass off.
> Have you ever seen Yes?
> They invented the light show, no band had ever did before what they did with lasers & props.
> Coupled with Wakeman's' synthesizers, you didn't need hallucinogenics to trip
> ...


Hi, yes I saw yes. 1998 San Diego. I have seen ELP and King Crimson as well. Best light show Tool. You ever seen Tool? You are a bit older than me . I wish I was your age and could have seen the shows you did. I only saw Black Sabbath with Dio not ozzy and seen Ozzy without Randy. I had tickets to see ozzy with Randy at the spectrum in Philly but Randy got killed the wek before the show. As a young girl at the time I was devastated. I knew all the words to blizzard of ozz and diary of a madman.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Wow, cool opening band.


Actually, Black Sabbath was not the opening band- the opening band was an up-and-coming band from L.A. called The Eagles



Jimdamick said:


> You've known doublejj that long?


We've never met, but we both attended 2 concerts at the L.A. Forum. The first was Grand Funk Railroad at which I smoked pot for the first time. Pretty wild coincidence


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

Yesterday I called Sister to ask if Cousin Bob had boarded up his bar and grill in the French Quarter. I found out he sold his bar last year. (so much for me keeping up with family news) All he had to worry about was his house. And it was built in the 1880's, so. . . . 

This morning she checked in with him, and other than some damage to gutters and outside lights, he got off pretty easy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4976099


Rotary phone on the wall. Tube B/W TV, three channels if you exclude CBC (french). Eating a bag of pork rinds (I hear it still is around). I did buy a Lloyds stereo with an 8 track recorder when I was 15. Actually found a picture of it.






Had an Acoustic Research turntable.





Brings back memories.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Rotary phone on the wall. Tube B/W TV, three channels if you exclude CBC (french). Eating a bag of pork rinds (I hear it still is around). I did buy a Lloyds stereo with an 8 track recorder when I was 15. Actually found a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the dials on those, the quality of how they felt puts everything today to shame.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I loved the dials on those, the quality of how they felt puts everything today to shame.


Then this was made for you!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432433144444170245


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then this was made for you!
> View attachment 4976126


I want one!


----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432433144444170245


Boy, the bad guys are Real Scared.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> the opening band was an up-and-coming band from L.A. called The Eagles


And they sucked right? 
Man, talk about an eclectic concert.
I would kill for a boot of that 
Someday I'll tell you about how I saw U2 on St. Pats Day in this old theater next to the Bowery in NYC. in 1980.
Ah, fuck it
I'll tell it now
The opening act was the New York City Police Ancient Order of the Hibernian's Bagpipe Band.
Really, it was 
Envision 30 or so stereotypical NYC Irish American cops, 60 years old average age, around 300 lb's, with beer bellies and red faces/noses and wearing kilts, of course, & all Sargents that probably lived in Queens and attended Mass every Sunday morning (hungover  ) at St. Johns the Baptist Roman Catholic church.
They sorta looked like this fellow



Then imagine that all these drunk cops that had just come back from marching up 5th Ave playing the pipes & sneaking drinks all day were going to play for a bunch of stoned/fucked up whatevers (too hard to describe)
Now for the funny part.
Now, this is 1980 way downtown in what was basically a bar & this was U2's 1st tour & nobody or very few had heard of them.
They got very airplay because they were New Wave (sorta) & no one was playing that in 1980 in NYC. (WLIR from Long Island was the only station where you could hear them along with the Talking Heads/Blondie/Clash/Patti Smith, Ramones, Pretenders, etc.
So the audience which was around 200 or so, was composed of high/drunk freaks/punks/Wavers/preppies/a couple of long hairs but it was really a weird mixture.
I looked at the crowd & at the cops & thought to myself this could be bad 
The opposite occured.
The crowd loved the cops & the cops loved the crowd ( If mosh pits existed then I'm sure one of those cops would have jumped in. kilt and all  )
People were jumping on the stage doing jigs.
It was fucking awesome madness.
They crowd wouldn't let them get off the stage & the cops didn't want to leave
Brilliant 
Finally the coppers staggered off the stage & U2 came on (it was their 4th show in the US, they did 3 in Boston before coming down to NY.& opened with this song,, "I will follow" which was the 1st song that I had heard by them & still my favorite.

TURN IT UP AND DANCE!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> And they sucked right?
> Man, talk about an eclectic concert.
> I would kill for a boot of that
> Someday I'll tell you about how I saw U2 on St. Pats Day in this old theater next to the Bowery in NYC. in 1980.
> ...


That would be a weird damn crowd. Irish folk music is the rowdiest of folk music.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4976099


I'm so old that I remember when Tang was cool/Miracle Whip was new and sitting in the living room eating our Modern American Haute Cuisine, the Swanson TV dinner on those folding trays (Remember those? ) watching Ed Sullivan on our B&W Zenith TV with a wopping 6 channels.
Oh yea, and McDonald's cheese burgers were 35 cents
Yea, I'm fucking old but my dick still works, so all is good


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Irish folk music is the rowdiest of folk music.


Like this?
Best Traditional music in Ireland is in that town, Doolin, Co. Clare.
I drank a few in that pub. (only 3 in the town when I was there, all excellent.
That's your average Friday night, it really is, Saturday, not so much.
Fucking church Sunday morning fucks everything up. 
The locals just come in and pull their instruments out from underneath their coats & play


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> While i'm thinking of this band/artist.....


I love the wurm.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw them at the LA Forum during their "Fragile" tour in '72


I saw them once and in the middle of roundabout they stopped and Jon started yelling at someone in the front of audience. Threatened to walk off stage if this person didn't stop doing "something". They then pick up -to the note - where they left off. Blew us away. Like picking up a record needle and placing right back in the same spot.
Tight, tight band.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

Ah, the memories 

Here's some squeeze box & tin whistle ( my favorite, the whistle/ I play a little but my wife hates it/me when I play, so I don't  )


----------



## Don't Bogart (Aug 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ever see these guy's, Emerson, Lake & Palmer?


Twice. 
The studio of this song is better, but nice try on there part as Greg explained.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Had an Acoustic Research turntable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those AR tables were pretty good for the time- My Sonographe SG-3 is based on that design


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I saw them once and in the middle of roundabout they stopped and Jon started yelling at someone in the front of audience. Threatened to walk off stage if this person didn't stop doing "something". They then pick up -to the note - where they left off. Blew us away. Like picking up a record needle and placing right back in the same spot.
> Tight, tight band.


You started it 
Yea, I love Yes.
The walls of my bedroom were covered with Yes/Dean posters.





For some reason I really didn't care that much for this album, Relayer, now I love it






Very tough decision, but I think this is my favorite








I'm done/I'll stop
Bye


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Those AR tables were pretty good for the time- My Sonographe SG-3 is based on that design


My 1st system makes me laugh
Dual turntable with a Shure cartridge/Fisher 50 watt receiver & Radio Shack speakers
And I loved it (actually it didn't sound that bad  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Twice.
> The studio of this song is better, but nice try on there part as Greg explained.


You were fortunate.
I saw them only once in Madison Square Garden.
I loved Palmer's Gong


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> My 1st system makes me laugh
> Dual turntable with a Shure cartridge/Fisher 50 watt receiver & Radio Shack speakers
> And I loved it (actually it didn't sound that bad  )


I have boxes of NOS parts for Dual and Thorens turntables


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thorens turntables


My friend in college had a Thorens (beautiful thing) that he hung from the ceiling with wires attached to a slab of granite cut to fit the turntable to eliminate vibration.
Eccentric to say the least.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

I worked for JBL for two summers as a student. I got a 50% discount on a pair of L100's, the hip monitors of the time. I still have them and won't let them go. That discount was the only way I could afford them, $300 each, retail in 1974. Made me feel like an audiophile. Still do. Also had a Dual 1209.
Edit; Remember this Maxell ad? That's an L100 blowing that guy away.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> I worked for JBL for two summers as a student. I got a 50% discount on a pair of L100's, the hip monitors of the time. I still have them and won't let them go. That discount was the only way I could afford them, $300 each, retail in 1974. Made me feel like an audiophile. Still do. Also had a Dual 1209.
> Edit; Remember this Maxell ad? That's an L100 blowing that guy away.
> View attachment 4976487


I dug this out of a dumpster when the stereo shop closed

It had the original blue diaphragm- I sold it for ~$300 on eBay to a guy in Russia


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2021)

I also got a box of NOS tubes including this Gold Monarch tube which I sold for $200 to a guy in Hong Kong





those Telefunken preamp tubes are worth ~$60 apiece


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I dug this out of a dumpster when the stereo shop closed
> 
> It had the original blue diaphragm- I sold it for ~$300 on eBay to a guy in Russia
> 
> ...


Dumpster diving for JBL parts.
You make me proud


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> I worked for JBL for two summers as a student. I got a 50% discount on a pair of L100's, the hip monitors of the time. I still have them and won't let them go. That discount was the only way I could afford them, $300 each, retail in 1974. Made me feel like an audiophile. Still do. Also had a Dual 1209.
> Edit; Remember this Maxell ad? That's an L100 blowing that guy away.
> View attachment 4976487


I'm an addict when it comes to music/audio equipment (that and film  )
I have spent a LOT of money buying/upgrading equipment.
I can't remember 3/4 of the stuff I owned over the years, just certain items, like my 1st own audio device that I got in 1968 & was a Realistic cassette player from RadioShack that I would play on a loop this (all I had on cassette then)



And this



When I finally got some serious equipment together I loved blowing out matches out with my 12" subs driven thru a Yamaha amp that a friend brought back from Japan (couldn't get the good stuff here yet) when he was in Vietnam.

3 items I remember though were these, my Teac reel to reel



And these, my Polk 901's 



And this, the 1st CD player, the Sony CD-101 ($750, can you believe? )



This was my 1st CD ($25  )






This tune I used as my match test.
If the speakers couldn't blow out the match at 3', away they went (useless  )
Oh yea, my neighbors loved me


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Do you know what I was thinking?
Of course not 
Anyway, it was how many good/great musicians are from our neighbors up north, Canada.
Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, Bare Naked Ladies, Steppenwolf, Crash Test Dummies, Rush, Bachman Turner Overdrive to name a few.
These guys are Canadian & great to shower too (just don't slip when you start to dance  )


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you know what I was thinking?
> Of course not
> Anyway, it was how many good/great musicians are from our neighbors up north, Canada.
> Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, Bare Naked Ladies, Steppenwolf, Crash Test Dummies, Rush, Bachman Turner Overdrive to name a few.
> These guys are Canadian & great to shower too (just don't slip when you start to dance  )


Good list there James (Steppenwolf, one of my faves), but we need to add a few more. 











And one of the greatest bands of all time, IMO. RIP Gord. We miss you.


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm an addict when it comes to music/audio equipment (that and film  )
> I have spent a LOT of money buying/upgrading equipment.
> I can't remember 3/4 of the stuff I owned over the years, just certain items, like my 1st own audio device that I got in 1968 & was a Realistic cassette player from RadioShack that I would play on a loop this (all I had on cassette then)
> 
> ...


Bose 901's were big for years.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm an addict when it comes to music/audio equipment (that and film  )
> I have spent a LOT of money buying/upgrading equipment.
> I can't remember 3/4 of the stuff I owned over the years, just certain items, like my 1st own audio device that I got in 1968 & was a Realistic cassette player from RadioShack that I would play on a loop this (all I had on cassette then)
> 
> ...


Your Polks look distressingly like Bose "direct/reflecting". I met a pair of those in '79. Big sound if not razor sharp.

Note logo.

I dont know about those, but current Bose is crap. They ue dishonest equalization to make "big bass" from small boxes. The bass is equal parts boom and mush.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm an addict when it comes to music/audio equipment (that and film  )
> I have spent a LOT of money buying/upgrading equipment.
> I can't remember 3/4 of the stuff I owned over the years, just certain items, like my 1st own audio device that I got in 1968 & was a Realistic cassette player from RadioShack that I would play on a loop this (all I had on cassette then)
> 
> ...


Got a set of paradigm phantoms and a Kenwood amp, the front end is digital these days and high quality is a FLAC file played from the network or some other device via bluetooth.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2021)

My job quitting got weird. Guess it was the straw that broke the camels back, quite a few others had just walked and the sales team went ballistic on the management team. Currently there is an attempt underway to oust this current management team. I'm still leaving, but they are sending me and this lady way up the chain of command to go talk with the executive level people. It's interesting.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My job quitting got weird. Guess it was the straw that broke the camels back, quite a few others had just walked and the sales team went ballistic on the management team. Currently there is an attempt underway to oust this current management team. I'm still leaving, but they are sending me and this lady way up the chain of command to go talk with the executive level people. It's interesting.


They always offer more money or a promotion to good people that quit. It’s happened to ma a few times. I reply with; “if I wasn’t worth the raise before I offered my resignation, why am I worth it now?”

I still made an effort to avoid burning bridges though. You’ll never know when and where you might find these people in the future. 

Good luck with your new job.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2021)

Typically I agree regarding burning bridges, but this is kind of a case of hitting back after getting punched a bunch, no bridge there to burn. The group that I am aligned with are also in a vastly better spot to offer any future help.

Yeah, got a "name your price and make your own job" to stay. Still a hard no for the exact reason you stated.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Typically I agree regarding burning bridges, but this is kind of a case of hitting back after getting punched a bunch, no bridge there to burn. The group that I am aligned with are also in a vastly better spot to offer any future help.
> 
> Yeah, got a "name your price and make your own job" to stay. Still a hard no for the exact reason you stated.


Good luck


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I also got a box of NOS tubes including this Gold Monarch tube which I sold for $200 to a guy in Hong Kong
> 
> View attachment 4976501
> 
> ...


I inherited a lot of tubes from my ex-husband-in-law. They were not as well organized as yours. All that went when we sold the house in town.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> Bose 901's were big for years.


I hate it when my speakers get smaller over time.


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Marantz was very big in the 70s. But McIntosh was way out of my spending limit. I still use a Sony multichannel receiver from 2000 for everything, including movies. One thing about digital is it levels the playing field and they are cheaper to make. I kind of miss those days of studying specs, though and getting the best that I could afford.


injinji said:


> I hate it when my speakers get smaller over time.


Okay, let's say popular. That said, it takes a large cone to move the air for good bass that one can feel. Bose does it electronically, but the feel is gone. I have them too, for the surround.
Edit; That's where subwoofers come in, but they take space.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> Marantz was very big in the 70s. But McIntosh was way out of my spending limit. I still use a Sony multichannel receiver from 2000 for everything, including movies. One thing about digital is it levels the playing field and they are cheaper to make. I kind of miss those days of studying specs, though and getting the best that I could afford.


I've got a lot of sound equipment. Almost none of it bought new. The upstairs of my house has three rooms. There is the library and the rest is stereo equipment. But when I was trying to get sound down at the riverhouse, I had three sets of speakers that had to be discarded. Maybe they sat too many years without moving. In the end I brought my main speakers from work. I'm using the surround speakers there now. (only working one day a week, so how much music can I listen to anyway)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Your Polks look distressingly like Bose "direct/reflecting". I met a pair of those in '79. Big sound if not razor sharp.
> 
> Note logo.
> 
> I dont know about those, but current Bose is crap. They ue dishonest equalization to make "big bass" from small boxes. The bass is equal parts boom and mush.


Phase integrity must be maintained for proper imaging as well as frequency response


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've got a lot of sound equipment. Almost none of it bought new. The upstairs of my house has three rooms. There is the library and the rest is stereo equipment. But when I was trying to get sound down at the riverhouse, I had three sets of speakers that had to be discarded. Maybe they sat too many years without moving. In the end I brought my main speakers from work. I'm using the surround speakers there now. (only working one day a week, so how much music can I listen to anyway)


Maybe the damp environment. Yeah, like humans, it's use it, or lose it with voice coils. When I worked for JBL, they would take in speakers, evaluate them and re-cone them, if needed, for free. They were guaranteed for life and big production companies would routinely send them in after every concert. I seriously doubt they still have that guarantee in place. I worked in Customer Service and got to see a lot of the Professional Series stuff that wasn't advertised to the public. JBL even made amplifiers back then that were for pros only.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm an addict when it comes to music/audio equipment (that and film  )
> I have spent a LOT of money buying/upgrading equipment.
> I can't remember 3/4 of the stuff I owned over the years, just certain items, like my 1st own audio device that I got in 1968 & was a Realistic cassette player from RadioShack that I would play on a loop this (all I had on cassette then)


I got a little AIWA portable reel-to-reel recorder for Christmas in 1968


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a little AIWA portable reel-to-reel recorder for Christmas in 1968
> View attachment 4976659


I would have envied you.
Edit; "fuckin' fucker", a term my friends and I would use for humor and to defuse the word.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a little AIWA portable reel-to-reel recorder for Christmas in 1968
> View attachment 4976659


Is that your sister?
She looks sweet.
You, on the other hand seem to be expressing a Dark side (maybe it's the hair  )
Have you ever been been arrested?
I'll bet you have


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a little AIWA portable reel-to-reel recorder for Christmas in 1968
> View attachment 4976659


That’s adorable! You are so cute.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Is that your sister?
> She looks sweet.
> You, on the other hand seem to be expressing a Dark side (maybe it's the hair  )
> Have you ever been been arrested?
> I'll bet you have


Yes, that's my sister and she was a sweet kid



I've been arrested several times for various victimless offenses- once for "drinking in a historical district" in Lahaina, Maui

It turned out that the arresting officer had gone to the same highschool as I had my freshman year so they let me go


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Kushthemagictree (Aug 31, 2021)

I called jimdamick out for giving others shit about there handle,all because he doesnt like ak47’s which means no man can use ak47 as a handle.

no need for pretentious ways and having a go at other users of rollitup. Maybe jimdamic should not use rollitup to tell others what to do in his passive aggressive manners. Nobody has to do as you do jimdamick


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good list there James (Steppenwolf, one of my faves), but we need to add a few more.


Steppenwolf wasn't a Canadian band


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yes, that's my sister and she was a sweet kid
> 
> View attachment 4976669
> 
> ...


Whomever the dude in the middle is looks like very very familiar to me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s adorable! You are so cute.


That Xmas tree though leaves something to be desired though, don't you think?
White?
The only people that know of that have fake white Christmas trees are either Italians, Chinese or Jews.

Which one are you @Sir Napsalot?

Now this is an Irish Christmas tree.

This is me and my boy stealing the tree from my neighbors yard (Gotta train them early  )



And this is the result of our pilfering 



Pretty nice, huh?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Steppenwolf wasn't a Canadian band


You’re right. Members came from The Sparrows (Canadian) and I thought they were formed in Toronto but John Kay is American. 

I loved these guys too when I was a kid:


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Whomever the dude in the middle is looks like very very familiar to me.



It's John Fogerty


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Whomever the dude in the middle is looks like very very familiar to me.


John Fogerty, I believe.

Edit. Ooops. I posted this before I saw sir napsalots post.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re right. Members came from The Sparrows (Canadian) and I thought they were formed in Toronto but John Kay is American.


John Kay was born in Germany

he has an eye condition called achromatopsia that makes him totally colorblind and sensitive to light, ergo the shades and B&W album art


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Ex-Fox analyst hilariously dishes on his old network: 'These people are freaks'


Retired Lt. Col. Ralph Peters described working as a Fox News military analyst during the Trump administration in a new expose by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation.The special was titled, "Fox and the Big Lie: Trump returns to campaign trail amid 'stolen election' lawsuits.""The green room...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> The only people that know of that have fake white Christmas trees are either Italians, Chinese or Jews.
> 
> Which one are you @Sir Napsalot?


I'm of Norman heritage

My family emigrated from Normandy in the 1700s to what was then called Acadia where they were deported by the British, only to return and settle in northern New Brunswick where they were one of 32 families ceded land by the British in 1767 as reparations for having been expelled


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Getting disbarred is the least of her worries, getting sued out of existence and perhaps ending up in jail might soon rate higher.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Sidney Powell spent $1.2 million to set up a new DC law office as disbarment looms: report


According to a report from Politico, embattled attorney Sidney Powell, who has been at the forefront of legal efforts to get the results of the 2020 presidential election thrown out based upon accusations of fraud, is setting up a new law office in Washington D.C.Of note, the report from...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm of Norman heritage
> 
> My family emigrated from Normandy in the 1700s to what was then called Acadia where they were deported by the British, only to return and settle in northern New Brunswick where they were one of 32 families ceded land by the British in 1767 as reparations for having been expelled


Maritime roots, there has been a revival of Acadian French culture in NB and NS in recent decades, French school systems etc. The usual things that go with respect and inclusion, they have political power too! The only place I believe the Acadians were expelled from was *Grand Pre*.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm of Norman heritage
> 
> My family emigrated from Normandy in the 1700s to what was then called Acadia where they were deported by the British, only to return and settle in northern New Brunswick where they were one of 32 families ceded land by the British in 1767 as reparations for having been expelled


After the French revolution and especially after the American revolution, the British cut many "deals" with French Canadians and Quebec. It wasn't just we conquered you, they wanted genuine loyalty too, freedom of language, religion and elected legislatures and their own system of law were granted as the Brits played it smart.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Phase integrity must be maintained for proper imaging as well as frequency response


Have you ever had or spent time with D'Appolito-configured speakers? Phase coherence is supposed to be their forte.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm of Norman heritage
> 
> My family emigrated from Normandy in the 1700s to what was then called Acadia where they were deported by the British, only to return and settle in northern New Brunswick where they were one of 32 families ceded land by the British in 1767 as reparations for having been expelled


So we have the Brits in common.
They also kicked my ancestors out of the North of Ireland in the 16th century (I forget the exact date  ) and sent them packing,
without reperations for them though, just a lot of rocks to move in the West of Ireland so they could grow some fucking potatoes
And I mean a lot of rock
It's the truth.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> they were one of 32 families ceded land by the British in 1767


Sounds very nice of the British.
Who'd they steal the land from before they gave it away?
They were very good at that sort of thing


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm of Norman heritage
> 
> My family emigrated from Normandy in the 1700s to what was then called Acadia where they were deported by the British, only to return and settle in northern New Brunswick where they were one of 32 families ceded land by the British in 1767 as reparations for having been expelled


Just fucking with ya
It's a lovely tree 
Time for a tune & I think this fits


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sounds very nice of the British.
> Who'd they steal the land from before they gave it away?
> They were very good at that sort of thing


The mi'kmaq


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sounds very nice of the British.
> Who'd they steal the land from before they gave it away?
> They were very good at that sort of thing


They tried to civilize the Irish and what thanks did they get?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They tried to civilize the Irish


Never wanted to be civilized
Yes, there were a few that attempted that, usually thru the Arts & Literature, such as James Joyce & WB Yeats, but I think most though aligned with Brendan Behan, an author & poet who was noted for his drinking & hate of the English 
Nah, we pretend to be civilized, but deep down inside we just love to fight, drink & fuck.
It's not that bad a way to spend your time on this Planet actually.
Think about it


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The mi'kmaq


What the fuck is that, some poor Indian tribe?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck is that, some poor Indian tribe?


Native nation of north eastern America Maritime provinces and Maine areas. Many bands do quite well financially and they were known for their skill in trade among other natives.








Mi'kmaq - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 1, 2021)

Happy to see this little devil yesterday - scared the hell out of me, nearly stepped on it. But after we both calmed down a bit, I snapped a picture of it (garter snake) and moved on.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Happy to see this little devil yesterday - scared the hell out of me, nearly stepped on it. But after we both calmed down a bit, I snapped a picture of it (garter snake) and moved on.
> 
> View attachment 4977196


Looks like a big one! They are cool.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

Norway. What a place to mountain dive an FPV quad!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

“


DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4977684


Looks like the dark knight needs to lay off the Ding Dongs.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 2, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My job quitting got weird. Guess it was the straw that broke the camels back, quite a few others had just walked and the sales team went ballistic on the management team. Currently there is an attempt underway to oust this current management team. I'm still leaving, but they are sending me and this lady way up the chain of command to go talk with the executive level people. It's interesting.


Had my chat. Mine went well, was kind of like that office space scene where he talks to the consultants. The other person not so much, don't think she read the audience right and ended up extremely frustrated. Overall nothing will come of it, meh. Got an open invite to come back to the company anytime from the important dude through.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Had my chat. Mine went well, was kind of like that office space scene where he talks to the consultants.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Had my chat. Mine went well, was kind of like that office space scene where he talks to the consultants. The other person not so much, don't think she read the audience right and ended up extremely frustrated. Overall nothing will come of it, meh. Got an open invite to come back to the company anytime from the important dude through.


A couple of times in my career I left a position for another and wanted to blast people on the way out. Both times I decided against it and both times I was glad I did.

On to the future! Just remember, you’ll probably have to deal with bullshit there too.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 2, 2021)

I got a "its so refreshing to have people speak to me honestly and directly, you are obviously very comfortable blah blah."

And yeah, just didn't care. Threw jokes out there. Said the management at target was more skilled than what they have in place. It was difficult as perspective is wildly different and this guy was so far removed from daily stuff that making specific points was hard.

Edit: didn't shit that badly on anyone, just that the management team is obviously not doing things right since everyone important is leaving...so why is that? I just pointed at a bad match of skill sets.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> “
> 
> Looks like the dark knight needs to lay off the Ding Dongs.


That gut hinges open to reveal Robin


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432884625261613056


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It had the original blue diaphragm- I sold it for ~$300 on eBay to a guy in Russia


If it doesn't work...... we will be reading about you in the papers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Currently there is an attempt underway to oust this current management team. I'm still leaving, but they are sending me and this lady way up the chain of command to go talk with the executive level people. It's interesting.


A Coup d'état is always in vogue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm of Norman heritage
> 
> My family emigrated from Normandy in the 1700s to what was then called Acadia where they were deported by the British, only to return and settle in northern New Brunswick where they were one of 32 families ceded land by the British in 1767 as reparations for having been expelled


Those were the good times...


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

Those were the good times...
Sorry DIY.
I like empathy.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Those were the good times...


Fighting the Moors.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> My 1st system makes me laugh
> Dual turntable with a Shure cartridge/Fisher 50 watt receiver & Radio Shack speakers
> And I loved it (actually it didn't sound that bad  )


You worked with your wallet.
Your 1st "sounds" better than my 1st.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

Ooooops, I spilled the wine.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Norway. What a place to mountain dive an FPV quad!


Ninja.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Very tough decision, but I think this is my favorite


It definitely pushed the boys to their fullest.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> If it doesn't work...... we will be reading about you in the papers.


Of course it worked- I tested it


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Those were the good times...
> Sorry DIY.
> I like empathy.


A common characteristic of the inhabitants of the Bitish Isles.
None from me
They deserve a reckoning


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Those were the good times...
> Sorry DIY.
> I like empathy.


So do I, but I like humor too and it was posted to @Sir Napsalot our resident knight.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> You worked with your wallet.
> Your 1st "sounds" better than my 1st.


Yea, she did sound good.
I had her like yodeling like a Swiss Milkmaid. (  )
And as far as the "wallet' is concerned, she was worth every penny
$75 for the "works"
Beat that


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Reminds me of running through the sprinklers on a hot summer day.


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2021)

These guys stayed in the road in front of me half the way back from the river. A few days ago one of them was under the wheelchair ramp. He was really small then. Seems late in the summer to be dropping fawns.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> These guys stayed in the road in front of me half the way back from the river. A few days ago one of them was under the wheelchair ramp. He was really small then. Seems late in the summer to be dropping fawns.
> 
> View attachment 4978466View attachment 4978467View attachment 4978468


It is late for that. If they were born this late up here, they wouldn’t make it through the winter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It is late for that. If they were born this late up here, they wouldn’t make it through the winter.


He lives down south


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He lives down south


I know.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> A common characteristic of the inhabitants of the British Isles.


Problem with the crusades was they killed everything in their path. Including the innocent.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Problem with the crusades was they killed everything in their path. Including the innocent.


RIP Delores.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> RIP Delores.


I absolutely loved her voice. The way she could break it.
Another Irish dream girl.


----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2021)

C'mon, sing along. Tricky Dicky from Yorba Linda. Country Joe McDonald.


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

topcat said:


> C'mon, sing along. Tricky Dicky from Yorba Linda. Country Joe McDonald.


In the same vein. . . .


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 3, 2021)

R.I.P. Jim.
50th anniversary. L.A. Woman.


----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2021)

Deteriorata. National Lampoon. The Universe is laughing behind your back.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

Who do you think was the guy that thought to use his 'flesh-light' to help to stop choking?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 4, 2021)

Rudy, gotta love him!








Rudy Giuliani was pranked on Cameo and tricked into praising journalists and human rights activists who investigated his former client


Rudy Giuliani was tricked into heaping warm praises on six men who investigated and pursued his one-time client, Derwick Associates.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

it's here!



Pre-order $350 US

now who do you think Kanye is counting on buying his Yeezy shit year over year? what do you think would happen if he had to* rely on the 30%?*


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's here!


Reinventing the marshmallow.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> R.I.P. Jim.
> 50th anniversary. L.A. Woman.


putting the headphones on now..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Reinventing the marshmallow.


it's Yeezy-wear much anticipated year over year..that and his Nikes..but the point is he'd be broke if he waited for Trumps base to buy his shit.

i think Trump thought Kanye would be his road to the 70%, but we all know Kanye and we're not going to trust anything that crazy man has to say but we do buy his shit.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

That jacket looks so 1989.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's here!
> 
> View attachment 4979462
> 
> ...


I must admit. I have zero understanding of fashion. My usual response is WTF?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I must admit. I have zero understanding of fashion. My usual response is WTF?
> 
> View attachment 4979492


it's not the coat, it's what it represents..the ability to buy one along with a pair of Nikes and trade-up on iphone or all out buy a new one..?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That jacket looks so 1989.


like Members Only lol..remember?

what country are you in?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> like Members Only lol..remember?
> 
> what country are you in?


SW of USA


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's not the coat, it's what it represents..the ability to buy one along with a pair of Nikes and trade-up on iphone or all out buy a new one..?


That coat would not be practical to wear during the winter in Oregon.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That coat would not be practical to wear during the winter in Oregon.


Curious. What would you get for a life in oh Malheur County?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Curious. What would you get for a life in oh Malheur County?


not sure what you are asking.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> not sure what you are asking.


What sort of winter wear


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What sort of winter wear


Depends on what you are doing. Carhart is favored by loggers. A classic look for ranchers is shown by the people who occupied the Malheur Wildlife reserve.



The gamut of fashion east of the Cascades is shown above. The climate in winter is typically mid-20's F and dry. 

I lived in Boise ID for about ten years. When out xc skiing, I could pretty much get by with a good fuzzy jacket and gore tex pants over something warm. Hat and sunglasses required. A dog running alongside is optional but nice.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Depends on what you are doing. Carhart is favored by loggers. A classic look for ranchers is shown by the people who occupied the Malheur Wildlife reserve.
> 
> View attachment 4979512
> 
> ...


Damn. I have a slow metabolism and seriously dislike subfreezing temperatures. Does equipment exist that’ll allow someone totally beach lizard Californian to survive three days at minus twenty with a gale?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Damn. I have a slow metabolism and seriously dislike subfreezing temperatures. Does equipment exist that’ll allow someone totally beach lizard Californian to survive three days at minus twenty with a gale?


I meant mid 20's, 20 to 30 F. We only rarely get minus or single digits on the high desert plain. 

In Boise, we went through a few winters where the temperature dipped to single or minus temperatures. You just bundle up and keep moving when outside. In that area, winter is mostly dry with sun shining but cold. It's quite pretty. 

The worst part of winter east of the Cascades is the first few days of icy roads. People aren't used to it. One sees plenty of cars with dings and bent fenders on display in the grocery store parking lot.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I meant mid 20's, 20 to 30 F. We only rarely get minus or single digits on the high desert plain.
> 
> In Boise, we went through a few winters where the temperature dipped to single or minus temperatures. You just bundle up and keep moving when outside. In that area, winter is mostly dry with sun shining but cold. It's quite pretty.
> 
> The worst part of winter east of the Cascades is the first few days of icy roads. People aren't used to it. One sees plenty of cars with dings and bent fenders on display in the grocery store parking lot.


This summer has been crazy at the southern root of the Sierra. I wonder about winter.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That coat would not be practical to wear during the winter in Oregon.


it's not for practicality..funny, i thought the same thing.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> This summer has been crazy at the southern root of the Sierra. I wonder about winter.


By 2080, climate in Bakersfield will be more like Yuma Arizona.



What will climate feel like in 60 years?



_The typical summer in Yuma, Arizona is 8.5°F (4.7°C) warmer and 435.7% wetter than summer in Bakersfield._


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Depends on what you are doing. Carhart is favored by loggers. A classic look for ranchers is shown by the people who occupied the Malheur Wildlife reserve.
> 
> View attachment 4979512
> 
> ...


To focus my question, what is rated (for other mortals) to minus forty? Day and night


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Damn. I have a slow metabolism and seriously dislike subfreezing temperatures. Does equipment exist that’ll allow someone totally beach lizard Californian to survive three days at minus twenty with a gale?


i bought GobiHeat for this season. heated jacket and heat cap (thank you President Biden)..the gloves are $200, so still a bit pricey for me.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i bought GobiHeat for this season. heated jacket and heat cap..the gloves are $200, so still a bit pricey for me.


Nice, but I want something that does not need batteries.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> To focus my question, what is rated (for other mortals) to minus forty? Day and night


you have to get heated clothing for that temperature range.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> To focus my question, what is rated (for other mortals) to minus forty? Day and night


minus forty is a whole different ball game. I've never lived in anything like that and don't know much about it. I knew somebody who worked as a mechanic on the Alaska Pipeline building project and his winter gear was amazing. The down jacket-inner lining to his outer wear was as warm as any winter coat I've owned. But mostly they stayed indoors.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Nice, but I want something that does not need batteries.


it's USB and can charge in your car too..range is 7-13 hours depending on setting. they have extra packs you can buy you charge and bring with. two batteries is 24 hours no charge just swap it..it's actually unlimited depending on how many batteries back up you'd like.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> minus forty is a whole different ball game. I've never lived in anything like that and don't know much about it. I knew somebody who worked as a mechanic on the Alaska Pipeline building project and his winter gear was amazing. The down jacket-inner lining to his outer wear was as warm as any winter coat I've owned. But mostly they stayed indoors.


I am extrapolating. I had a minus twenty sleeping bag that choked on plus twenty. So
I am being strict.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's USB and can charge in your car too..range is 7-13 hours depending on setting. they have extra packs you can buy you charge and bring with. two batteries is 24 hours no charge just swap it..it's actually unlimited depending on how many batteries back up you'd like.


What part of no electrics


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i bought GobiHeat for this season. heated jacket and heat cap (thank you President Biden)..the gloves are $200, so still a bit pricey for me.


There are cold temperatures and then there is wind chill. A nice pair of gloves like yours won't feel like a luxury on cold, windy days. I'm so glad I don't have to face anything like that though. Low twenties at night and some snow that melts off is most likely the worst I'll see in my area. We get A LOT of rain. So, pick your poison. My rain jacket needs replacing, come to think of it. I'm pretty sure Kanye's jacket won't make my short list.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am extrapolating. I had a minus twenty sleeping bag that choked on plus twenty. So
> I am being strict.


I have a good North Face tent (VE 25) and a down bag that has kept me warm despite freezing temperatures outside. Inside the tent it was not so cold. 

The worst night out camping I've ever had was during a hard rain storm on the coast. Wind blew 30 mph with gusts way above that. Hard, driving rain all night. That tent kept us warm and dry. The floor stayed dry even though I could tell there was water running underneath the tent. We hunkered down, more afraid of falling branches than anything else. Waited until morning and got out of there.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I must admit. I have zero understanding of fashion. My usual response is WTF?


I WANT TO WEAR THIS!!
OHHHH I FEEL SO WARMMM!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Reinventing the marshmallow.


The puffy market is pretty cut throat. But I doubt North Face is shivering in their down booties.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Damn. I have a slow metabolism and seriously dislike subfreezing temperatures. Does equipment exist that’ll allow someone totally beach lizard Californian to survive three days at minus twenty with a gale?


check out the Tauntaun brand. they are rated for pretty low.


----------



## topcat (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm fortunate to live in an area that doesn't require cold weather clothing. I have some for travelling, but I haven't travelled in a few years. Otherwise, I just layer shirts. We have maybe two days of 32 degree lows per year. Excellent wine grape and cannabis weather. The bane for us is fog nearing harvest, resulting in botrytis. I'm not moving, unless the country goes Fascist.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> check out the Tauntaun brand. they are rated for pretty low.


All I found were Star Wars copies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)

Great, I hope they try to storm the capitol again, this time Uncle Sam is ready and there is a president in the WH. Next time the cops will mow them down on the capitol steps, if they make it that far. Only a serious moron would show up for this one, the profoundly stupid.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Extremist Groups Plan Rally For 'Justice' Amid Fears Of Jan. 6 Repeat*





GOP Rep. Madison Cawthorn came under fire after publicly calling for “bloodshed” amid reports that extremists groups are planning a rally for “justice.” Carlos Curbelo and Lucy Caldwell join Tiffany Cross to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I must admit. I have zero understanding of fashion. My usual response is WTF?


O.k. I'm here to help you.
So, take vou're wife out to buy something along this line of "thinking".
If she doesn't go for anything. Consider it your fault.
You should be O.K.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 4, 2021)

.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Great, I hope they try to storm the capitol again, this time Uncle Sam is ready and there is a president in the WH. Next time the cops will mow them down on the capitol steps, if they make it that far. Only a serious moron would show up for this one, the profoundly stupid.


The progressive Dems will cry about the pillage
Hmmmm....Objectivism is hitting us square in the face.
Gotta suck!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> .
> 
> The progressive Dems will cry about the pillage
> Hmmmm. objectivism is hitting us square in the face.
> Gotta suck!!


It will be after the fact and a lot of dead Trumpers, if they ever made it to the capitol steps, there's no way the capitol cops would put up with that bullshit again, they would go down in a hail of gunfire. Good luck to any congress people leading the pack, they will take special care to do them in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.k. I'm here to help you.
> So, take vou're wife out to buy something along this line of "thinking".
> If she doesn't go for anything. Consider it your fault.
> You should be O.K.


My wife has a very particular fashion sense. She has a good sense of what works and what doesn't. 

My kids laugh at white socks with Birkenstocks. I like white socks. I only own white socks because you don't have to spend time matching them after washing day.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> My wife has a very particular fashion sense. She has a good sense of what works and what doesn't.
> 
> My kids laugh at white socks with Birkenstocks. I like white socks. I only own white socks because you don't have to spend time matching them after washing day.


Love my Birki's. Don't own any white socks.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Love my Birki's. Don't own any white socks.


I've been told that wearing white socks with birks is very unfashionable.

I'm a rebel.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Does equipment exist that’ll allow someone totally beach lizard Californian to survive three days at minus twenty with a gale?


Yes. Get on one of these headed for Hawaii.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> My wife has a very particular fashion sense. She has a good sense of what works and what doesn't.
> 
> My kids laugh at white socks with Birkenstocks. I like white socks. I only own white socks because you don't have to spend time matching them after washing day.


Right. Plus, they soak up the sweat. Nobody wants to be around "Stink-Foot."


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> Right. Plus, they soak up the sweat. Nobody wants to be around "Stink-Foot."


My name withstanding, it hard to go wrong with Darn Tough. Sure they are pretty steep at 15 bucks a pair, but the lifetime guarantee is sweet. And Moreno wool does help with the stink foot.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes. Get on one of these headed for Hawaii.
> View attachment 4979987


I was asking for real.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I was asking for real.


If for real, any sporting goods store will point your wallet in the right direction.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I was asking for real.


My bad. Thought you had a sense of humour.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> If for real, any sporting goods store will point your wallet in the right direction.


No. The stuff I see in stores is not warm 
enough.
My big thick down-filled North Face parka that was half a grand 33 years ago isnt warm enough.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> My big thick down-filled North Face parka that was half a grand 33 years ago isnt warm enough.


On line then.
Find out what people wear when they climb Everest.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> If for real, any sporting goods store will point your wallet in the right direction.


Also those people in stores like Dick's may be able to point you in the right direction.
I've gone into stores for items and been told by clerks where to find products that better suit me at other places and online.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My bad. Thought you had a sense of humour.


(inspects self)
(inspects self again)
damn.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 5, 2021)

A man walks into a pipe.
When he is revived he asks what happened and is told, "You walked into a pipe."
"Oh, I thought it was a bar."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> (inspects self)
> (inspects self again)
> damn.


A sense of humour will keep you warm in any weather.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. The stuff I see in stores is not warm
> enough.
> My big thick down-filled North Face parka that was half a grand 33 years ago isnt warm enough.


Layering is the key. REI for the win, product & information.








Layering Basics | REI Co-op


Learn the basics of how to layer clothing so you can make quick adjustments based on your activity level and/or changes in the weather.




www.rei.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 5, 2021)

Hahaha that's funny even here in Northern California. We always get an early teaser spring, then March reminds you what's up.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

I miss California. Haven’t been back in almost 3 years and it isn’t looking good for next year either.

Coronado beach;


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. The stuff I see in stores is not warm
> enough.
> My big thick down-filled North Face parka that was half a grand 33 years ago isnt warm enough.


could it be that you need a better tent?


----------



## mooray (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I miss California. Haven’t been back in almost 3 years and it isn’t looking good for next year either.
> 
> Coronado beach;


I do love Lake Tahoe and the Sierra's. Doesn't get much prettier than that.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Layering is the key. REI for the win, product & information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i haven't had a real winter jacket since moving to Colorado and that's basically what i did thermal, two hoodies and a Scot-E-Vest jacket. this year i took some of my $1400 and bought GobiHeat jacket and cap. Last year i bought a pair of great snowboots so i'm set. i had to invest in a pair walking sticks then too. Made in the US.

I've noticed Amazon carrying a lot of chinese shit and i purchased a coffee mug warmer for which i received a card that said if you give us a 5 star rating we'll refund you the money. huhuhhhhhh? well it broke a few days later and i'm wondering what up with the good rating refund your money scheme? money laundering?

thinking caps men.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> I do love Lake Tahoe and the Sierra's. Doesn't get much prettier than that.


I love everything and everywhere in California though most of my time spent, was in San Diego. I even like driving in California. I hate driving around here.


----------



## mooray (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I love everything and everywhere in California though most of my time spent, was in the southwest. I even like driving in California. I hate driving around here.


That's funny, I must be spoiled, because I don't really like driving around here much. 

Also don't like major cities, so the entire Sacramento region, the entire Bay area, and pretty much all of Southern California, is avoided as much as possible.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I love everything and everywhere in California though most of my time spent, was in San Diego. I even like driving in California. I hate driving around here.


Drive Hwy. 1, beginning at Ventura, if there is not too much construction. It is as scenic as it gets. You won't forget it. Stop and visit Hearst Castle on the way.
Edit; California Saga. The Beach Boys.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> Hahaha that's funny even here in Northern California. We always get an early teaser spring, then March reminds you what's up.


It never fails, sometime in late May I get antsy and rush out some plants because of some month long nice weather, only to have it dump snow after I do.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Layering is the key. REI for the win, product & information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember REI from twenty years ago when I lived close enough to one. A tasty place to window shop.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> could it be that you need a better tent?


I don't own a tent. I want something for those cold winter nights motionless, stargazing with big binos.
Do they make portable tents that trap heat?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don't own a tent. I want something for those cold winter nights motionless, stargazing with big binos.
> Do they make portable tents that trap heat?


yes But not with open domes.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> yes But not with open domes.


I would be fascinated to a link to a maker or model, with R-values.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I would be fascinated to a link to a maker or model, with R-values.


How about those electric gloves and hat that @schuylaar talked about? Those might be the ticket for you on those cold nights under the stars in your really expensive North Face bag.

For camping in something with a high r value, maybe this is what you want:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> How about those electric gloves and hat that @schuylaar talked about? Those might be the ticket for you on those cold nights under the stars in your really expensive North Face bag.
> 
> For camping in something with a high r value, maybe this is what you want:
> 
> View attachment 4980297


That’s sweet!


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> How about those electric gloves and hat that @schuylaar talked about? Those might be the ticket for you on those cold nights under the stars in your really expensive North Face bag.
> 
> For camping in something with a high r value, maybe this is what you want:
> 
> View attachment 4980297


That's frightening. I'd hate to drive that, plus it would scare the animals.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. The stuff I see in stores is not warm
> enough.
> My big thick down-filled North Face parka that was half a grand 33 years ago isnt warm enough.


REI has shit to 40 below if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's frightening. I'd hate to drive that, plus it would scare the animals.


No way. I’m sure it a
Subterranean .


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> A sense of humour will keep you warm in any weather.


and a wee dram of scotch too laddie!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's frightening. I'd hate to drive that, plus it would scare the animals.


looks like you're driving a front load washing machine.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> That's frightening. I'd hate to drive that, plus it would scare the animals.


It's not my style either.


rkymtnman said:


> REI has shit to 40 below if i'm not mistaken.


He said he has one of North Face's finest. It's hard to top that. Those are the kind of bags used in serious mountaineering expeditions. If he's getting cold inside of that, something else is needed. Probably a small electric heater inside the bag.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's not my style either.
> 
> He said he has one of North Face's finest. It's hard to top that. Those are the kind of bags used in serious mountaineering expeditions. If he's getting cold inside of that, something else is needed. Probably a small electric heater inside the bag.


if it's that cold, i'm in my camper with the heater going. lol. in a tshirt and shorts.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if it's that cold, i'm in my camper with the heater going. lol. in a tshirt and shorts.


If it's that cold, I'm not going.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> If it's that cold, I'm not going.


i did it last yr ice fishing. it got down to -23 that nite. i was toasty but decided not to go fishing that morning: way to cold! lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> If it's that cold, I'm not going.


Right. I can’t stand cold anymore . I don’t think I will ever live in it again. Being cold sucks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Right. I can’t stand cold anymore . I don’t think I will ever live in it again. Being cold sucks.


i can't stand humidity any more. cold i don't mind at all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i can't stand humidity any more. cold i don't mind at all.


I like it hot anyway I can get it under 85 and over 55 degrees.


----------



## mooray (Sep 5, 2021)

I think every 5-10 years you have to change it up, because eventually you just get sick of whatever it is you're in.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i did it last yr ice fishing. it got down to -23 that nite. i was toasty but decided not to go fishing that morning: way to cold! lol.


What does one use for bait to catch ice?
I had a house in McCloud, at the base of Mt. Shasta. Not even that cold, but I found out I didn't want to move there for retirement. Too much shoveling and darkness. Born and raised in the San Fernando Valley, the North Bay is as far north as I can go.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don't own a tent. I want something for those cold winter nights motionless, stargazing with big binos.
> Do they make portable tents that trap heat?


they have tent popups that hook directly up to your car..do you live in Antarctic?











Rightline Gear SUV Tent | REI Co-op


Attaching to the back of any SUV, minivan, wagon or pickup truck with a cap, the Rightline SUV Tent provides room for 6, with 2 in the cargo area and 4 in the fully waterproof tent.




www.rei.com


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they have tent popups that hook directly up to your car..do you live in Antarctic?
> 
> View attachment 4980361
> 
> ...


No, but I operate a car that has max 500 tow rating.
And that does not look warm in a blizzard.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> *What does one use for bait to catch ice?*
> I had a house in McCloud, at the base of Mt. Shasta. Not even that cold, but I found out I didn't want to move there for retirement. Too much shoveling and darkness. Born and raised in the San Fernando Valley, the North Bay is as far north as I can go.


Warm soda


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 5, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Find out what people wear when they climb Everest.


This?



Why do I think of @UncleBuck when I gaze enviously at that guy's pecs.
Pretty sick, right?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This?
> 
> View attachment 4980377
> 
> ...


soooo not me


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> How about those electric gloves and hat that @schuylaar talked about? Those might be the ticket for you on those cold nights under the stars in your really expensive North Face bag.
> 
> For camping in something with a high r value, maybe this is what you want:
> 
> View attachment 4980297


No. I must rely on passive warming.

Good God is that a Colani design?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> REI has shit to 40 below if i'm not mistaken.


They were to expensive for your average person.
Campmore was pretty cool or Cabela's


CatHedral said:


> soooo not me


Is this more like you, the REAL manly stuff? (UB is fucked up, right?)


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> They were to expensive for your average person.
> Campmore
> 
> Is this more like you, the REAL manly stuff?
> ...


That is pretty damn hot, but does not sustain solo in winter.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This?
> 
> View attachment 4980377
> 
> ...


I once looked like that. I could again, Iff'n I _wanted _to. It's just so much dedication.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. I must rely on passive warming.
> 
> Good God is that a Colani design?


It so looks like something Luigi Colani would promote as cool, performance figures be damned


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. I must rely on passive warming.
> 
> Good God is that a Colani design?


From what you said, you don't generate enough heat for passive warming to keep you comfortable. Even in an expedition North Face bag. That bag is top notch, so something else is needed for when you are out star gazing in winter.

ideas:

- A bivy sack. Your bag slips into a waterproof shell. Cuts heat transfer but the bag unzips at front to give you that view you are braving the cold for.



- A well insulated pad
- An inner liner for your bag.
- Put warm clothes on before getting into the bag.
- Admit that you are over-constraining your design and get an electric heater.
- Watch Carl Sagan's Cosmos at home while sipping a warm beverage.

I have this little popup tent trailer. Weighs 250 pounds and unfolds into a comfortable tent with a full-size bed platform. Though its more of a three season tent. It is towed by motorcycles and small cars.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> From what you said, you don't generate enough heat for passive warming to keep you comfortable. Even in an expedition North Face bag. That bag is top notch, so something else is needed for when you are out star gazing in winter.
> 
> ideas:
> 
> ...


Maybe not Cosmos.
But there is an Apollo documentary called In the Shadow of the Moon. (The title is shared with a cheap horror loop.) That, a warm beverage and a hoot of dab, gosh twist my arm harder.
As for the advice, um yeah my low wattage does constrain choices. I was hoping there was a new sewable sheet that did what six inches of glass insulation do.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> From what you said, you don't generate enough heat for passive warming to keep you comfortable. Even in an expedition North Face bag. That bag is top notch, so something else is needed for when you are out star gazing in winter.
> 
> ideas:
> 
> ...


Better than a tent that sits on the cold ground. That will chill you to the bone.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> From what you said, you don't generate enough heat for passive warming to keep you comfortable. Even in an expedition North Face bag. That bag is top notch, so something else is needed for when you are out star gazing in winter.
> 
> ideas:
> 
> ...


I am pretty impressed with a car in development called Aptera. Once (crosses fingers) I get one of those, it’ll be a great power source for electrified garments.


----------



## mooray (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh snap, another Aptera fan!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> From what you said, you don't generate enough heat for passive warming to keep you comfortable. Even in an expedition North Face bag. That bag is top notch, so something else is needed for when you are out star gazing in winter.
> 
> ideas:
> 
> ...


That is pretty sweet. I've seen others, too, even hard, fully enclosed, that I could tow with my Subaru.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oh snap, another Aptera fan!!


Hay problema?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am pretty impressed with a car in development called Aptera. Once (crosses fingers) I get one of those, it’ll be a great power source for electrified garments.


Waiting for something to be developed. Nothing wrong with that. Doesn't cost anything and you can show people pictures of it. No maintenance or payments either.

Me? I'm waiting for a transporter.



Or maybe a replicator. 


I can't make up my mind. Whatever it is, it must be so easy to operate that I don't need an owner's manual, must last forever, must operate on an AA battery (unlimited life), make my bed, pay for itself and make a good cup of coffee.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Waiting for something to be developed. Nothing wrong with that. Doesn't cost anything and you can show people pictures of it. No maintenance or payments either.
> 
> Me? I'm waiting for a transporter.
> 
> ...


Replicator! “Vegan ribeye please”


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Replicator! “Vegan ribeye please”



USB dental implants!!!



Get three and you will be able to power your phone, vibrator and sock heater.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> USB dental implants!!!
> 
> View attachment 4980464
> 
> Get three and you will be able to power your phone, vibrator and sock heater.


Is it green tooth compatible?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 5, 2021)

It's Cheech & Bob time!!!!






I've had a LOT of pets in my adult life, I guess because I was deprived of them as a child.
You see, my father grew up on a farm in Ireland & for a farmer there at that time, if an animal wasn't useful & earned it keep, it would no longer exist. (wasn't worth the potato it was fed they would say)
Into the sack & over the rail of the bridge,
Really 
So no pets.

Anyway, I've had a few pets that stood out, and my all time favorite was a Quaker Parrot named Francis.



This it she (the bird) & also her, (my wife (I painted that high as fuck, does it show?  )
Francis would sit on her shoulder for hours, while she worked/cooked/cleaned & ate.



2nd place is
DOPEY!!!!



And 3rd & 4th are my chicken, Emelia & one of my 3 cats who is the nicest cat I ever met, Cheech.
Someday ( now? ) I'll write about how she (Cheece) got into my grow and ate some bud & went back upstairs to the kitchen and passed out on the floor. Like coma passed out (tongue was hanging out)
It came close to dying I think
I was going to take it to a vet, but I figured if it died and they did an autopsy I'd be fucked seeing as it being stuffed with weed, so no vet for her 
Anyway, she survived (I don't think she's going to eat anymorre herb though 



And 4th, Amy the chicken.
She likes coming into the house and playing with the menagerie


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Waiting for something to be developed. Nothing wrong with that. Doesn't cost anything and you can show people pictures of it. No maintenance or payments either.
> 
> Me? I'm waiting for a transporter.
> 
> ...


Me, I want an orgasmatron.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am pretty impressed with a car in development called Aptera. Once (crosses fingers) I get one of those, it’ll be a great power source for electrified garments.


Maybe I missed it but where are you going that you need this equipment?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Those AR tables were pretty good for the time- My Sonographe SG-3 is based on that design


What are the styli, (needles), going for these days? Or do they use those. I'm so outta touch.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. The stuff I see in stores is not warm
> enough.
> My big thick down-filled North Face parka that was half a grand 33 years ago isnt warm enough.


Your base layer is really important. Go to any hiking message board and you will get hours of layering information. Just remember cotton kills.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I remember REI from twenty years ago when I lived close enough to one. A tasty place to window shop.


Not too bad if you can wait til the garage sales. All the returns and what not are offered at a steep discount.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i can't stand humidity any more. cold i don't mind at all.


I stand humidity everyday. Not much choice in the matter.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

Thoughts on staying warm while star gazing. The weather is going to be clear, or you will not be star gazing. So a good r value pad in a lawn chair with a down bag around you will be fine. If you do cover the bag too tightly, it will be soaked from your humidity. A wool blanket over the bag will do better than anything non porous. Down gloves with covers help too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> Me, I want an orgasmatron.


Can’t watch it. Damnit.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 6, 2021)

My kid mispronounces "horror" as "whore." It makes me very happy and I laugh a bunch as he talks about whore movies and whore games. 

"Hey dad, want to watch a whore clip on YouTube, its spooky." 

"... Elvira???"


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Can’t watch it. Damnit.


Look up the Woody Allen movie, Sleeper.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> A man walks into a pipe.
> When he is revived he asks what happened and is told, "You walked into a pipe."
> "Oh, I thought it was a bar."


I made that up!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> Look up the Woody Allen movie, Sleeper.


Look up any Woody Allen movie.
Sleeper.
Bananas.
Everything you've wanted to know about sex.
Love and Death.
Play it again Sam.

Those stupid glasses he wears.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Look up any Woody Allen movie.
> Sleeper.
> Bananas.
> Everything you've wanted to know about sex.
> ...


It's a reference to orgasmatron.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

A little long, so take it in pieces, if necessary. Funny, though.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Maybe I missed it but where are you going that you need this equipment?


Cold, windy, a croc’s metabolism.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> Thoughts on staying warm while star gazing. The weather is going to be clear, or you will not be star gazing. So a good r value pad in a lawn chair with a down bag around you will be fine. If you do cover the bag too tightly, it will be soaked from your humidity. A wool blanket over the bag will do better than anything non porous. Down gloves with covers help too.


Difficult to operate a telescope from a bag. Gloves need to be the sort that let me feel the focuser.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> It's a reference to orgasmatron.







...did I do it right?????

Saw a gentleman tip over on his electric bicycle today. Came to a stop at a light and didn't put his feet down for some mystery reason, tipped right over. Got up yelling and cursing, I laughed.

These e-bikes seem fun, but I see lots of people that view it as exercise rather than an electric moped.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

HGCC said:


> ...did I do it right?????


No. Woody Allen, Sleeper, Orgasmatron, but you knew that, correct? Maybe you're too young. I'm old and only certain people recognize the references I make.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

The baffling rotary phone.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> A little long, so take it in pieces, if necessary. Funny, though.


Damnit. Why do you tease me?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> No. Woody Allen, Sleeper, Orgasmatron, but you knew that, correct? Maybe you're too young. I'm old and only certain people recognize the references I make.


I get them all.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Damnit. Why do you tease me?


 I don't single you out. Just a difference between internet providers, I guess. Trevor Noah, Eye on Texas.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> I don't single you out. Just a difference between internet providers, I guess.


I know, I know.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What are the styli, (needles), going for these days? Or do they use those. I'm so outta touch.


Modern phonograph cartridges don't have replaceable styli for the most part- if you have a really high-end cartridge, you can get the stylus replaced, but it's expensive

The newer versions of my Sumiko Blue Point cartridge sell for ~$400


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 6, 2021)

I was the chief technician for Superphon which built high-fidelity amps and preamps in Eugene

One day, David Ogden Stiers walked in and was checking out our little production facility with our sales manager- he was going on about how great his McIntosh amp sounded when to the salesman's horror I said "that's because 2nd-order harmonic distortion is euphonic". He did not not buy one of our amps

A couple of years later I was working as a repair technician in a stereo shop that sold and serviced McIntosh and in walks David Ogden Stiers with his broken amp for warranty repair- I don't remember what was wrong with it, it was something simple like a crappy solder joint on a ground, which is common on McIntosh gear

A couple of months later Mason Williams walked in with a broken Walkman, which I fixed for $25


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's Cheech & Bob time!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4980414
> View attachment 4980415
> ...


Ya know why folks have pets? Love puts us in compassion mode and a compassionate heart is a joyful heart. Works for kids too and our pets are like our children to us. Empathy is the source of compassion, we feel their emotional state, since we share the same kinds of feelings ourselves.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm happy enough for the time being


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 6, 2021)

topcat said:


> It's a reference to orgasmatron.


"It's tobacco... it's one of the best things for you..."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm happy enough for the time being


Then you don't need a loyal hound.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then you don't need a loyal hound.


My needs are met


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> It's a reference to orgasmatron.


Yes,I understand that. I'm saying you want a laugh all those movies have crazy stuff. I understood the reference.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The newer versions of my Sumiko Blue Point cartridge sell for ~$400


That's where I was going. I should have said cartridge. So the price is not too far off. In the 70's $250+ for high end.
Counting for inflation and technology that sounds about right. Hey is that a pun??


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> That's where I was going. I should have said cartridge. So the price is not too far off. In the 70's $250+ for high end.
> Counting for inflation and technology that sounds about right. Hey is that a pun??


There was (maybe still is) a notorious German company that would sell you a $10k cartridge twenty years ago. A retip ran $2500.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 7, 2021)

topcat said:


> No. Woody Allen, Sleeper, Orgasmatron, but you knew that, correct? Maybe you're too young. I'm old and only certain people recognize the references I make.


The woody Allen movies were a bit before my time, but I have seen all of them many times. We had no cable so the big box of vhs tapes was as good as it got as a kid. The folks had all of them, or at least a solid chunk, and i watched the hell out of them as it was either that or Jesus and soap operas during the day when staying home sick. 

I miss my vhs mix tapes of stuff I would record for later.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 7, 2021)

Everything you've always wanted to know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 7, 2021)

lol. huh???








Former President Donald Trump will commentate Evander Holyfield's comeback fight


Donald Trump will provide commentary when Evander Holyfield takes on Vitor Belfort.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> lol. huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4982472


don junior is also providing insight. lmao.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don junior is also providing insight. lmao.


Man, can we get some real sports loving ownership to develop a actual sports league for fighters. 

Rich assholes exploiting these people who put their bodies through hell to be able to perform at their peak deserve a lot better than they have gotten.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 9, 2021)

Adios Alternate Facts.








AOC responds to Kellyanne Conway saying she won't resign from US Air Force Academy board: 'Don't let the fascist victim complex hit you on the way out'


"Clinging onto vestiges of power against the people's will is kind of your /Trump's / the GOP's thing," Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez tweeted.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Rich assholes exploiting these people who put their bodies through hell to be able to perform at their peak deserve a lot better than they have gotten.


 You're saying that rich assholes deserve better than they've gotten


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 9, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You're saying that rich assholes deserve better than they've gotten


oops, yeah I defiantly meant the athletes/fighters.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> oops, yeah I defiantly meant the athletes/fighters.


I know what you meant

There's no need to be defiant


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don junior is also providing insight. lmao.


Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 9, 2021)

My weird work quitting saga continues to be weird. Turned out I did way better than I thought in my meeting the higher ups. Guy that was a dick got stripped of most of his responsibilities and appears to be on the way out. 

Might get a job offer to move over to Europe out of it as well. Think it would be in England though, and I don't really want to live in London.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My weird work quitting saga continues to be weird. Turned out I did way better than I thought in my meeting the higher ups. Guy that was a dick got stripped of most of his responsibilities and appears to be on the way out.
> 
> Might get a job offer to move over to Europe out of it as well. Think it would be in England though, and I don't really want to live in London.


Commute from almost Wales like Richard Hammond.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Think it would be in England though, and I don't really want to live in London.


Think "BEEEER".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Think "BEEEER".


Think Roy Kent, Jamie Tartt and AFC Richmond!

Fucking Nate Shelly is kinda of an asshole though. Fuck him.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2021)

Cool story. A happy read thinking about the music that could have been.

When The Beatles and David Bowie nearly formed a supergroup









The night Paul McCartney, John Lennon and David Bowie nearly formed a supergroup


The great 'what could've been'.




faroutmagazine.co.uk


----------



## printer (Sep 9, 2021)

I probably watched this half a dozen times, thinking these kids probably had a blast doing this.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool story. A happy read thinking about the music that could have been.
> 
> When The Beatles and David Bowie nearly formed a supergroup
> 
> ...


It was probably for the best that they didn't


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It was probably for the best that they didn't


You’re probably right. I thought it was interesting that John and Paul were out drinking together in the mid 70’s. It appears there were a few times when they thought about getting back together.

I couldn’t help but think a change in circumstances like that and maybe John would still be alive today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2021)

Darrell was an antivaccer too, he had things backwards all the time...


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool story. A happy read thinking about the music that could have been.
> 
> When The Beatles and David Bowie nearly formed a supergroup
> 
> ...


Oh, no! Jagger and Bowie made "the gayest music video, ever." _Imagine_ if John and Paul had collaborated with Bowie. Oh, no!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> Oh, no! Jagger and Bowie made "the gayest music video, ever." _Imagine_ if John and Paul had collaborated with Bowie. Oh, no!


this gets played ALOT around Xmas time here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool story. A happy read thinking about the music that could have been.
> 
> When The Beatles and David Bowie nearly formed a supergroup
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

My only Bowie story is when I was up at MSU and listening to the college station around 2014.

The DJ(?) was giving the names of the last few songs (one of which was some David Bowie song) and he pronounced it David Bow-ie (Like bow down, or little bow-wow).


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> this gets played ALOT around Xmas time here.


.

And here but....Crosby was "Daddy Dearest".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> My only Bowie story is when I was up at MSU and listening to the college station around 2014.
> 
> The DJ(?) was giving the names of the last few songs (one of which was some David Bowie song) and he pronounced it David Bow-ie (Like bow down, or little bow-wow).


The “Starman” single was the first record I bought. I loved every note in that song and played it over and over. Drove everyone in the house nuts.

I was a weird 10 year old.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The “Starman” single was the first record I bought


I could never get into Bowie. TVC 15 is the only song I liked. Also "The Snowman".


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> Oh, no! Jagger and Bowie made "the gayest music video, ever." _Imagine_ if John and Paul had collaborated with Bowie. Oh, no!


This makes me miss our resident music critic @Amos Otis. Once I posted that video in today in r&r history, and he said it was in the wrong thread. Worst videos of all time was the proper place for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The “Starman” single was the first record I bought. I loved every note in that song and played it over and over. Drove everyone in the house nuts.
> 
> I was a weird 10 year old.


Naw, just a hip kid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2021)

topcat said:


> Naw, just a hip kid.


----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Some things I miss about TV. The Simpsons is one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2021)

topcat said:


> Some things I miss about TV. The Simpsons is one.


Homer would have made a good Trumper and an antivaxxer too, nothing gets ratings like controversy and pissed off Trumpers, as they see themselves reflected on the TV screen. Perhaps they will do an hour long special or something... Also record all the death threats!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Surfing for shit paddlers!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4984616


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2021)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2021)

This song just came up in my playlist. It always makes me happy. RIP George.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 11, 2021)

I so love "When worlds collide".
It's so Absolute.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2021)

My wife is cooking two trout I caught this morning


----------



## HGCC (Sep 11, 2021)

My neighbors might be moving, they have been trying to buy a homestead. Pretty stoked, they have been bad neighbors. The choice of trying to homestead is pretty interesting, they are not well equipped. In preparation for going to live off the land they planted on most of their yard and got rabbits. Sum of their harvest was 1 tomato...and multiple dead rabbits. Apparently the plan was to raise the rabbits and harvest their fine angora fur, but they keep leaving them in hot cars or whatever and none have made it past a week. 

But good luck to them, works out well for everyone.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

A couple three days ago we ran into Cousin R. She was telling us the fellow who hunts on her land had trail cam pictures of 9 bucks. This morning coming home from the riverhouse they crossed the road in front of me. This guy was the last one to cross. Sorry for the crappy picture. It was a long way away, and my windshield could use a cleaning. Looks like an eight point maybe.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> A couple three days ago we ran into Cousin R. She was telling us the fellow who hunts on her land had trail cam pictures of 9 bucks. This morning coming home from the riverhouse they crossed the road in front of me. This guy was the last one to cross. Sorry for the crappy picture. It was a long way away, and my windshield could use a cleaning. Looks like an eight point maybe.
> 
> View attachment 4985194


In the West that'd be called a 4-point buck


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> In the West that'd be called a 4-point buck


I was able to zoom on my PC. You can see three tines (on one side) real clear. And from the width of the span, I'm guessing there is another one there too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was able to zoom on my PC. You can see three tines (on one side) real clear. And from the width of the span, I'm guessing there is another one there too.


A 4-point buck has 4 points on one antler


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was able to zoom on my PC. You can see three tines (on one side) real clear. And from the width of the span, I'm guessing there is another one there too.


Here the points on both sides are included in the count/claim. 

While hiking last fall, I came across this set of tracks. The coyote track along side the buck track was interesting to follow. Yes, just happened to have a Guinness with me to use for scale.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2021)

HER performs Hallelujah on 9/11.





__





CNN - Breaking News, Latest News and Videos


View the latest news and breaking news today for U.S., world, weather, entertainment, politics and health at CNN.com.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 12, 2021)

he's being erased. 

i've noticed at times when there is a picture in the background with his face on it, it's being manipulated so it's out of focus..not a bubble like when they do it so you can't identify minors etc. just this focus thing. i thought it was my contacts but then looking at other items next to his pic, they're in focus.

therefore, this goes under 'happy thread'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Put a maga hat on that fatshit dog!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A 4-point buck has 4 points on one antler


I've killed a couple with a different number of tines on each side. Do you add them together and divide by two in a case like that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)

Bob came home drunk one night, slid into bed beside his sleeping wife, and fell into a deep slumber. He awoke before the Pearly Gates, where St. Peter said, 'You died in your sleep, Bob....' Bob was stunned. 'I'm dead? No, I can't be! I've got too much to live for. Send me back!' St.. Peter said, 'I'm sorry, but there's only one way you can go back, and that is as a chicken.' Bob was devastated, ...but begged St. Peter to send him to a farm near his home.... The next thing he knew, he was covered with feathers, clucking, and pecking the ground. A rooster strolled past. 'So, you're the new hen, huh? How's your first day here?'
'Not bad,' replied Bob the hen, 'but I have this strange feeling inside. Like I'm gonna explode!'
'You're ovulating,' explained the rooster. Don't tell me you've never laid an egg before? '
'Never,' said Bob.
'Well, just relax and let it happen,' says the rooster. 'It's no big deal.'
Bob did, and a few uncomfortable seconds later, out popped an egg!
Bob was overcome with emotion as he experienced motherhood. He soon laid another egg -- his joy was overwhelming.
As he was about to lay his third egg, he felt a smack on the back of his head, and heard his wife yell.....
'BOB, wake up. You've shit the bed!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)

A blonde female bought herself a new Mercedes. She could drive the car during the day, but at night the car wouldn't move at all. She tried driving the car at night for a week with no luck.
Furious, she called the dealership, told them the problem and they sent a
mechanic to the house. The mechanic gave the car a thorough inspection
and could not find anything wrong.

Eventually, he asked the blonde, " Are you sure you're using the right gears?"
"Of course I am. I'm not stupid. I use "D" during the day and "N" at night!"


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've killed a couple with a different number of tines on each side. Do you add them together and divide by two in a case like that?


No, if it's an odd number you count all the points- a 7-pointer is obviously 3 on one side and 4 on the other


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

*Monologue: Riches for Snitches | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Sep 13, 2021)

Went to winter park and rode their giant slide and walked around. Was nice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

Notice that a lot of characters in these far side cartoons and disconnected from reality, completely oblivious to what is happening or the hazards. The blank glasses of those who cannot see, or are too stupid to comprehend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

The worldview-changing drugs poised to go mainstream








The worldview-changing drugs poised to go mainstream


The growing legitimacy of psychedelics as therapies promises to transform how we view the extraordinary, writes Ed Prideaux.




www.bbc.com





*The growing legitimacy of psychedelics as therapies promises to transform how we view the extraordinary*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

It’s about damn didly time!









Portland unveils ‘Ned Flanders Bridge’ after iconic Simpsons character


Portland has named a recently completed pedestrian and bicycle bridge after the “The Simpson’s” famous, god-fearing neighbor, Ned Flanders, to promote goodwill and kindness.




nypost.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4986468


that one took me a few seconds. lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that one took me a few seconds. lol.


Me too, the straw was the first clue I had


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s about damn didly time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homer would have made a wonderful Trumper and antivaxxer. The death threats would number in the millions! Think of all the material the news could provide to the writers, it would be almost money for nothing!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2021)

https://www.rawstory.com/michigan-lawmaker-introduces-bill-decriminalizing-psychedelics/


> Michigan Sen. Jeff Irwin (D-Ann Arbor) introduced legislation last week that would decriminalize the use of psilocybin and mescaline — two plants and fungi commonly found in psychedelics.
> 
> _This article was originally published at Michigan Advance_
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/michigan-lawmaker-introduces-bill-decriminalizing-psychedelics/View attachment 4986480


Apparently it helps some people with depression or an attitude adjustment and affects our perception of reality for a long time. Usually our perception of reality is conditioned by our experience, our feelings of approach and voidance do this primarily, but it also includes our mental experience and how often we recall or think about something. Meditation helps us to decondition the feelings that distort our perception of reality, hatred and fear drives delusion and so does greed, and these negative emotions condition us the most strongly. You can always find more carrots, but if one stick hit's ya it's game over, and there is a 4:1 ratio.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/michigan-lawmaker-introduces-bill-decriminalizing-psychedelics/View attachment 4986480


There does seem to be a wide freaking array of choices now. Mushrooms are something I could see buying at a dispensary. Doubt I would need more than an ounce a year so doesn't seem worth it grow.


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)

Have a look at this 20 minute video and adjust your perspective of the world and humanity with facts, instead of bullshit.

*Is the world getting better or worse? A look at the numbers | Steven Pinker*


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently it helps some people with depression or an attitude adjustment and affects our perception of reality for a long time. Usually our perception of reality is conditioned by our experience, our feelings of approach and voidance do this primarily, but it also includes our mental experience and how often we recall or think about something. Meditation helps us to decondition the feelings that distort our perception of reality, hatred and fear drives delusion and so does greed, and these negative emotions condition us the most strongly. You can always find more carrots, but if one stick hit's ya it's game over, and there is a 4:1 ratio.


I can't remember his name, but a guy took every kind he could find and wrote a book about it. He was on NPR the other day.

It may have been a rerun, so this may be it.









'Reluctant Psychonaut' Michael Pollan Embraces 'New Science' Of Psychedelics


Author Michael Pollan experimented with mushrooms, LSD and other psychedelics while researching his latest book, How to Change Your Mind. Originally broadcast May 15, 2018.




www.npr.org


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

HGCC said:


> There does seem to be a wide freaking array of choices now. Mushrooms are something I could see buying at a dispensary. Doubt I would need more than an ounce a year so doesn't seem worth it grow.


I would like to see the synthetics at dispensaries. LSD, ketamine, MDMA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4987181


Finland doesn’t exist?!

Someone should let this guy know cause he just looks stupid now.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/michigan-lawmaker-introduces-bill-decriminalizing-psychedelics/View attachment 4986480


I ate mushrooms before I smoked cannabis. It was in Hawaii, full moon, 1974. As with any drug, it was to augment fun, and fun I had. Laughter hurt my stomach muscles. A great experience. One I will never forget, very positive.


----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2021)

RIP, Norm MacDonald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Finland doesn’t exist?!
> 
> Someone should let this guy know cause he just looks stupid now.


Fins are notorious drunks, almost as bad as some Canadians...


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fins are notorious drunks, almost as bad as some Canadians...


Not this Canadian. Haven't had a drink since the 1st of May and don't even miss it anymore. Pot and 'shrooms are quite enough to keep me as happy as possible these days.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for a tune


I've got that on Vinyl. Live at the Canteen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Not this Canadian. Haven't had a drink since the 1st of May and don't even miss it anymore. Pot and 'shrooms are quite enough to keep me as happy as possible these days.
> 
> View attachment 4987999


Good for you, remember it is in the anticipation of pleasure that the danger lies, that is what really drives behavior, once you get it you will be disappointed after a very short time and the experience is not what you craved. One day at a time works well, ya just have to make it until a nights sleep wipes the feeling away.

Try this for 10 minutes starting out every morning and extend it to 20 minutes, it will make you happy, relieve stress and you will begin to see your thoughts more clearly after a week or so and begin to see what's going on in your mind. It also builds will power and wisdom. Nothing complicated, real simple and after a shower is a great time too. It's exercise and works like exercise, the hardest part is doing it the first time, but like everything else it gets better with practice. If you have an improved mood, you will have better odds of staying sober.

*Warning:* it will grow a conscience on a fucking stump and the good old fashioned carrot and stick of your conscience will help you to improve. First we change the behavior, then the thinking and finally the conditioning that drives the whole fucking thing. Good luck and sit tomorrow for 5 or ten minutes. Your ability to focus will vary quite a bit, hug your dog before practice and give em lot's of love, works for cats too. Thinking about your kids or grand kids and getting that warm and fuzzy feeling before practice, helps you focus quite a bit, so does a clear conscience. Be nice and fake it till ya make it!

Here is a 5 minute guided meditation and use it for awhile, then drop it and do it on your own. Makes ya strong and builds strength of the heart and soul.


https://www.uclahealth.org/marc/mpeg/01_Breathing_Meditation.mp3


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 16, 2021)

This is definitely a smiler 

Every birthday is a milestone after 100 - especially for the oldest World War II veteran in the United States.

Lawrence Brooks turned 112 on Sept. 12 with a boisterous party outside his New Orleans home, including a vehicle parade, two brass bands and, of course, his favorite chocolate cake.

Subscribe to The Post Most newsletter for the most important and interesting stories from The Washington Post.

At one point during the hour-long celebration, Brooks confidently rose from his wheelchair. He danced, he smiled and he waved.


This is his third year as a supercentenarian - meaning age 110 and older.

"We like to tell him, 'Mr. Brooks, as long as you keep having birthdays, we're going to keep throwing your birthday party,' " said Peter Crean, a vice president at the National WWII Museum in New Orleans.

The event was orchestrated by the museum, which has thrown Brooks a birthday celebration for the past eight years.

"He is a fixture here at the museum, but also in the community," Crean said. "He is a wonderful human being who is inspiring to everyone he meets."

Brooks, born in Norwood, La., in 1909, was one of 15 children. He was drafted in 1940 and served until 1945 as a private in the predominantly Black 91st Engineer Battalion, which was stationed in New Guinea and the Philippines.

"We was building roads, bridges and airstrips for planes to land," Brooks recalled in a 2018 video.

After the war, Brooks - who was unable to participate in an interview with The Washington Post because of recent health challenges - worked as a forklift operator until retiring in his 70s.

Brooks is the beloved patriarch of his family: He has five children, 13 grandchildren and 22 great-grandchildren. His wife, Leona B. Brooks, died in 2008.

The National World War II Museum first connected with Brooks in 2013, after a volunteer introduced him to staff.

"He was coming up on his 105th birthday. It was pretty remarkable, and we thought we should have some sort of celebration," Crean said.

"Mr. Brooks represents a generation that saved the world that we know. He was one of 16 million Americans who did his part for his country and the world to make it a better place," Crean said. "He is important to this museum, this city, and he is also important to our country."

So staff began organizing yearly birthday parties for Brooks, all of which - aside from the past two - were at the museum. Each year, the museum hosts a special ceremony honoring Brooks, followed by several musical performances and sweet treats.

Last year, the pandemic forced the museum to put Brooks's traditional birthday festivities on pause, but it refused to cancel the event entirely.

Instead, it brought the party to his doorstep and organized a drive-by parade outside his home, where he lives with his daughter. The museum also campaigned to collect birthday cards, and more than 21,000 notes poured in from around the world.

In the aftermath of Hurricane Ida, and amid the ongoing pandemic, the museum mobilized to throw Brooks another socially distanced, outdoor birthday party to mark his 112th.

This year's celebration was the first time Brooks had used a wheelchair. Every other year he walked with a cane.

"He's beginning to slow down," Crean said, adding that Brooks stayed in Veterans Affairs Hospital during the hurricane to ensure he would have proper electricity and air conditioning. Still, "he is in remarkably good shape for 112. He is vibrant."

The party featured musical performances from the museum's vocal trio, the Victory Belles, as well as several other local musicians. Neighbors, community members and fellow veterans danced on their front porches and on Brooks's lawn, as dozens of cars lined up with decorated signs that read: "Happy birthday Mr. Brooks."

In honor of Brooks's birthday, Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards, D, tweeted: "Happy 112th birthday to Mr. Lawrence Brooks, America's oldest living World War II veteran and a proud Louisianan," along with a photo of them together.

Brooks is recognized by his community not just for his military service, but also for his kindness.

"My mother and father always raised me to love people, and I don't care what kind of people they are," Brooks said in a 2020 interview with National Geographic.

According to Crean, the supercentenarian says the secret to his long life is simple: "Be nice to people."

Happy Birthday Mr. Brooks


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fins are notorious drunks, almost as bad as some Canadians...


Not Kimi, he would never touch the hard stuff.


----------



## printer (Sep 16, 2021)

Walnut guitars with spruce tops are common enough, walnut tops not so much. I built one years ago because we were discussing it on a guitar site and we did not have good examples on how they sounded. I used to have the file on Microsoft's free space but it seems to have disappeared. Found a link to it on Youtube. A guy from work did a quick recording using a hand held recorder. The odd mistake but I can forgive him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

too funny.









Roger Stone Served With Capitol Riot Lawsuit During Radio Interview


The longtime Trump ally was served while speaking to a radio show in St. Louis




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the whip comes down.


----------



## printer (Sep 16, 2021)

topcat said:


> When the whip comes down.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4988612


If your ugly....Wear a Mask!


----------



## topcat (Sep 16, 2021)

printer said:


>


Good. Someone got it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> If your ugly....Wear a Mask!


If you are a stupid asshole don't wear a mask.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are a stupid asshole don't wear a mask.


That is the bottom line.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

Norm will be missed.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 16, 2021)

O.K........... I've come at the right time.
Anybody get this??


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> O.K........... I've come at the right time.
> Anybody get this??


George Smiley was the best.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm thinking of a new laptop and get rid of Windows.
How do these look?





System76 - Linux Laptops, Desktops, and Servers


System76 computers empower the world's curious and capable makers of tomorrow




system76.com


----------



## printer (Sep 17, 2021)

I have an older machine that I use to collect music on and edit radio programs. I like to keep my browser running but the memory seems deficient now and the hard drive is swapping information making my system crawl to the point where I either have to get more ram or not use the browser. But last night I did some digging and it seems Microsoft One Drive was operating, since I do not use it I turned it off. My computer not seems to have a new lease on life, the hard drive is not operating at 100% all the time. I now noticed it has a flag for me saying, " App browser control 'The setting to block potential unwanted apps is turned off. Your device may be vulnerable.'" Maybe it is a coincidence, letting Microsoft fix that. We will see how the performance is, hope it still behaves.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 17, 2021)

printer said:


> But last night I did some digging and it seems Microsoft One Drive was operating, since I do not use it I turned it off.


That just points to my wanting to ditch Windows. I keep hearing thru the grapevine that Win 11 is going to "insist" on controlling your info.
Negative point 7 at below link.








Windows 11: The Pros and Cons Everyone Is Talking About


Let's talk about what you will love and hate about Windows 11.




www.makeuseof.com


----------



## HGCC (Sep 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4988612



Been thinking about this a bit, going to change my view on horse paste. I do support the idea that people should be free to make their own medical decisions. Taking horse medicine isn't much different than rubbing weed on cancer in my view. I don't think either is a good choice, but eh, I back the freedom to ingest what you want.

Can they just put on a mask and get the shot as well though? You should be free to treat the illness how you want, but not at the expense of continuing to spread it around. That isn't being a decent person or respecting your fellow man. Don't want the shot, then you have the responsibility to not go around anyone.


----------



## printer (Sep 17, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> That just points to my wanting to ditch Windows. I keep hearing thru the grapevine that Win 11 is going to "insist" on controlling your info.
> Negative point 7 at below link.
> 
> 
> ...


They want to know everything about use and use the information. How much do they know about me due to my googling? More than I want but so is life. I had microsoft 'fix' the problem, my system does not seem any worse for it. I am a happy camper for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Been thinking about this a bit, going to change my view on horse paste. I do support the idea that people should be free to make their own medical decisions. Taking horse medicine isn't much different than rubbing weed on cancer in my view. I don't think either is a good choice, but eh, I back the freedom to ingest what you want.
> 
> Can they just put on a mask and get the shot as well though? You should be free to treat the illness how you want, but not at the expense of continuing to spread it around. That isn't being a decent person or respecting your fellow man. Don't want the shot, then you have the responsibility to not go around anyone.


I would agree, but they end up in the hospital and if this shit keeps up there won't be anybody working there to treat them, or you and your family. Right now you can't get near one in most places and risk covid if you do get into one for a broken leg or cancer. Idaho is the new moron capital in America and are sending people to neighboring states as an example of republican "individual responsibility". Perhaps they should send each unvaxxed one with a million dollar check attached to the gurney.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

DIY, are you the resident NS'er? Looks like we're delaying our EU plans for a bit and now NS is on the board. Any major issues with the province?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

I can't get enough of the guy. Still laugh to this day and think, "school for the gifted" if I try to open a door the wrong way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> I can't get enough of the guy. Still laugh to this day and think, "school for the gifted" if I try to open a door the wrong way.


I've turned off the news or limited my attention to it, a whole week went by without me knowing a thing about all the bullshit. I'm mediating more, getting happier and somewhat silly at times. There is an election here on the 20th, but I know how I'll vote, so not too much attention there either. Elections are not life and death decisions in Canada, except with the Tories and covid!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

Not sure if I'm happy about this or not. But tonight I ran down to the riverhouse to get some rope for my camp. On the way back I saw two ducks and a bunch of babies in the edge of the road. There has been a couple three wading birds where the water overran the road there for the last week, but ducks?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4990716


As a kid I was delighted that there were two aerosol products called Easy-Off and Easy-On.

I imagined mixing the two would cause a titanic struggle. Possible energy source. Initial research disappointed.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm happy she was pleased with how the carrots turned out this year.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

They are root veg


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> As a kid I was delighted that there were two aerosol products called Easy-Off and Easy-On.
> 
> I imagined mixing the two would cause a titanic struggle. Possible energy source. Initial research disappointed.


As you age, don't mix up yer preparation H with yer denture adhesive...


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 19, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I imagined mixing the two would cause a titanic struggle. Possible energy source. Initial research disappointed.


An immovable object is hit by an irresistible force.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> An immovable object is hit by an irresistible force.


I just realized just I've described my mom raising me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4990821


Big bugs are cool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Big bugs are cool.
> View attachment 4990831
> View attachment 4990830


That's one big flea!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's one big flea!


No, it’s one big Tick!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No, it’s one big Tick!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 19, 2021)

Song time People!
Give it up!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4990711


You just can't beat Larson.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Song time People!
> Give it up!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2021)

*Brian Kemp Laugh Track*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Brian Kemp Laugh Track*


He never mentioned Jesus and his strong faith! He never mentioned Cheeto Jesus either... Now if ole Cheeto Jesus was to get pissed, like during his trial in NY, he could start lashing out against those who won't storm the court house steps. The closer to the election Donald's troubles and trials are, the better, as far as harming the republicans goes. When the heat starts to pile on Donald will panic and freak out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Sep 20, 2021)

My shitty neighbors are moving, pretty stoked. Got a bit of validation on not letting their shitty kids over. We are friends with some other people in the neighborhood, their kid started playing with the shitty kids, he invited the shitty kids over. They walked in, went to the kitchen, then immediately started smashing glasses sitting on the kitchen counter. So wtf...

That was similar to my experience, they walked in the yard for the first time and immediately tried to rip the door off my greenhouse and kicked a fence around a raised bed till it broke.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My shitty neighbors are moving, pretty stoked. Got a bit of validation on not letting their shitty kids over. We are friends with some other people in the neighborhood, their kid started playing with the shitty kids, he invited the shitty kids over. They walked in, went to the kitchen, then immediately started smashing glasses sitting on the kitchen counter. So wtf...
> 
> That was similar to my experience, they walked in the yard for the first time and immediately tried to rip the door off my greenhouse and kicked a fence around a raised bed till it broke.


I've outlived 3 shitty neighbors so far


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 21, 2021)

Not a bad IPA. Made across the river in Washington. I'm happy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

any other bloody mary lovers out there?

my local safeway just started carrying this 2 weeks or so ago.





__





Tipsy Tomato | Bloody Mary


We love a good Tipsy Tomato Bloody Mary. Not only does it clear out any cobwebs from the previous night, but it starts the day off on a decidedly good note.




www.tipsytomatobloodymary.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 22, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Song time People!
> Give it up!


This is a great band & if you don't have any of their albums, get one, anyone, all are good






This is one of my favorites
Great tune/video/album=Reflektor






Get it, you won't be disappointed
I promise


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey folks, how the fuck are ya doing?
I'm doing great (sorta  )
Anyway, as some know I was pretty sick at the begining of the summer with the virus.
When I left the hospital they gave me a fucking laundry list of things that were wrong with me/needed attention.
Like my lungs, liver & joints to be exact
Just a few minor items 
So, I've been seeing Dr's for around 4 months now and today I got the results from all my Doctors & they are not that bad
My liver function has returned to normal & no sign of damage (they did an endoscopy)
Joint pain/stiffness, not sure about that (I was diagnosed with Lyme disease also  )
My lungs though were scarred & lost over 1/2 capacity (no more mountaineering for me  )
But I'm alive, which is nice.
A funny part of this story is this.
I've had the same Dr. for around 25 years and we know each very well.
He's a dick (aren't they all though?)
And I'm a depressive/alcoholic/drug abuser/cigarette smoking idiot.
We both understand that, which is cool 
Anyway, we go way back & he knew I liked a wee drop now & then & he let me know that he knew (that and cigs were his pet peeves wih me)
One morning I woke up & I have this pain in my chest that really fucking hurts.
My wife calls him up and he tells her to bring me in (no mention of calling an ambulance)
She drives me the 25 minutes to his office and I wait in the sitting room for 5-10 minutes, they take me in, weigh/measure me & I'm like where's the fucking Dr., I could be dying here.
Another 5 fucking minutes later he comes sauntering in saying what's the problem & I described the pain in my chest.
You know what that fucker said to me?
"Oh, you probably had too much to drink last night"
I was like fuck you, the pain is in my chest, not a stomach ache or head ache.
Ok long story short.
Nurse comes in/hooks me up to EKG monitor
Nurse reads results, yells Dr. come quick.
Dr. comes in, reads results, exclaims "Holy shit, call an ambulance!
Gurney comes in/O2 mask goes on & away I go, wheeled thru the waiting room yelling "He's no good, he's a quack, look what he's done!!!" (I should have)
Anyway, I get a shot in the ambulance to stabalize me & went to the hospital & got tested and it was determined that they didn't know what really happened.
All they knew was my rhythm for awhile was fucked up.
Let me end.
When that Dr read the report to me stating that all things considered I was in decent health, I could swear I saw no relief in his eyes, but only regret that nothing can seemingly kill me 

One more tune


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 23, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


>


Someday I'll share the story about the time in/around 1981 that me and my then present girlfriend & my ex-girlfriend & my future girlfriend (I was a fucking slut  )) got lost in the Battery section of Manhattan in a rainstorm in a 1973 POS Toyota Corolla going to see these guys in a old burlesque theater.
Yea it was memorable, stuck in a Toyota with no AC & 3 women driving in circles, lost in an August rainstorm in the ass of NYC.
The band was good at least


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> When that Dr read the report to me stating that all things considered I was in decent health, I could swear I saw no relief in his eyes, but only regret that nothing can seemingly kill me


Sounds like the doctor's in cahoots with your wife.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 23, 2021)

Reindeer crossing in Norway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439459407201378315


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


I was too young then to really appreciate/get it.
Now I do.
Fucking excellent stuff, right?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 23, 2021)

Harry Brown.


----------



## topcat (Sep 23, 2021)

Country Joe McDonald. Kiss My Ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Sep 23, 2021)

Gorillas Perform Oral Sex at Bronx Zoo, Humans Horrified


When Simon and Garfunkel sang that it's all happening at the zoo ... they weren't kidding, because 2 gorillas got busy in front of a throng of onlookers.




www.google.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 23, 2021)

Something for the kiddies before bedtime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## printer (Sep 23, 2021)

Finally had good luck in reversing a female CBD plant and today found some pollen. She got it all over the lower branches. Not a big plant, hopefully enough seed for me for quite a while.


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Finally had good luck in reversing a female CBD plant and today found some pollen. She got it all over the lower branches. Not a big plant, hopefully enough seed for me for quite a while.


I've had a good year seed wise. I missed on my (Ghost Train Haze X UKM) X 1 Random Glued Cherry Doja because my pollen had got damp. And all my Ass Cheese were males, so no f3's from them, but everything else pretty much did what I wanted it to do.


----------



## topcat (Sep 24, 2021)

Here, it looks like early harvest for most varieties. I'm leaning toward that, anyway, as the damage from caterpillars mounts. I won't figure in the yield vs. prime, good looking buds anymore. I get plenty of yield, but I hate even a little damage from the fuckin' caterpillars. That only makes more work for me. I'm looking forward to the last plants being fully harvested by the second week of October, two weeks earlier than usual.

I wonder if the shift in the sun color to red due to smoke in the atmosphere has speeded the flowering.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 24, 2021)

@Jimdamick I need another insult.
Be creative this time.
Also I think of you often so I hope all is well.
I read your recent post. As you know.
You idiot!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I need another insult.


Oh, you need another insult from me do you?
You wouild LIKE to be insulted?
It makes you smile/happy?
Then I don't think I will speak badly about you anymore peaches 
Your cut off.
No more insults from me & your gonna miss them.
You know it & I know it.
Your going to be sad.
Ah, that's tooo bad



(substitute Insults/soup  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh, you need another insult from me do you?
> You wouild LIKE to be insulted?
> It makes you smile/happy?
> Then I don't think I will speak badly about you anymore peaches
> ...


Now, you've gone too far.
People on this site will now realize just what kind of person you are.
No better than @Rob Roy. Well, no not nearly as bad as her.
But still...bad.
Though I think you slipped with that peaches remark.
It's just in your nature.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 25, 2021)

Good morning fellow RIU degenerates!
How the fuck ya doing?
Good?
Excellent!
It's time for some Dave 

















Have a Great fucking Day!!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 25, 2021)

The only problem Roger had was it took 2 guitarists to do the work of David.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


what the... that women was like way to “into” that little baby elephant. Next thing you know she would be letting it hump her. Lol. The hug was sweet but after that things started getting a bit wierd. Lol


----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2021)

Anybody old enough to remember this tune? Baby Elephant Walk. Henry Mancini. For the movie "Hatari".


----------



## smokinrav (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 26, 2021)

I like Pink Floyd. (Can'tcha tell?)
Nice to watch Gilmour's guitar work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

topcat said:


> Anybody old enough to remember this tune? Baby Elephant Walk. Henry Mancini. For the movie "Hatari".


No , but I immediately recognized Mancini sound.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 27, 2021)

L.A. County D.A. to dismiss 60,000 past marijuana convictions


L.A. County Dist. Atty. George Gascón will dismiss the marijuana-related convictions of nearly 60,000 people and seek to have their criminal records sealed.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> L.A. County D.A. to dismiss 60,000 past marijuana convictions
> 
> 
> L.A. County Dist. Atty. George Gascón will dismiss the marijuana-related convictions of nearly 60,000 people and seek to have their criminal records sealed.
> ...


Took long enough. I saw the federal pathway for legalization was inched further the other day. How much longer do you think it is going to take for the entire country of the USA to go legal. I read that some states like Washington and Colorado don’t want it to happen in fear of losing small businesses. I hope that is not the case at all but we need to move forward and open state lines and have more federal penalties removed and more people expunged from crimes and released from marijuana convictions. By the way are shrooms for sale at the pot shops in Colorado?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I read that some states like Washington and Colorado don’t want it to happen in fear of losing small businesses


from the looks of most of the dispensaries down in CO Springs, they aren't small businesses anymore. they are all worth a small fortune now. and the one closest to me that charges by the gram ($18 I think?) is making money hand over fist.

and no sales of shrooms (yet!) legal for cultivation and personal consumption in denver city limits only at this point. but i'm waiting!!!! love to get a nice sack and go camping.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> from the looks of most of the dispensaries down in CO Springs, they aren't small businesses anymore. they are all worth a small fortune now. and the one closest to me that charges by the gram ($18 I think?) is making money hand over fist.
> 
> and no sales of shrooms (yet!) legal for cultivation and personal consumption in denver city limits only at this point. but i'm waiting!!!! love to get a nice sack and go camping.


Yeah , I was thinking the exact same thing. Get some shrooms in Colorado and then hit a trail somewhere warm and wet.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> L.A. County D.A. to dismiss 60,000 past marijuana convictions
> 
> 
> L.A. County Dist. Atty. George Gascón will dismiss the marijuana-related convictions of nearly 60,000 people and seek to have their criminal records sealed.
> ...


Great!! But sealed records only mean no one will look at them unless they get in trouble again.
Personal experience.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and no sales of shrooms (yet!) legal for cultivation and personal consumption in denver city limits only at this point.


Join a cult or religion from Brazil. Shrooms are part of their worship service.
Segue. Cheech and Chong. "I saw God."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2021)

Should read top 1% not 20% It's actually far worse than the cartoon depicts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4996743


Im really looking forward to being able to get them here in MI. I am jealous that Canada can just buy them online and can't wait to catch up.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Should read top 1% not 20% It's actually far worse than the cartoon depicts.
> 
> View attachment 4996872


1% too is distorting, i think it really should be something like .001 (330,000 people) to really see the inequality.

Also Canada is basically the same distribution of wealth as the USA. I would guess that any nation you look at would be very similar too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im really looking forward to being able to get them here in MI. I am jealous that Canada can just buy them online and can't wait to catch up.
> 
> 
> 1% too is distorting, i think it really should be something like .001 (330,000 people) to really see the inequality.
> ...


Take a look around *psilocybe semilanceata* are all around you, Liberty caps. Nothing close in appearance is poisonous and look for the purple gills, not brown gills. Look on lawns and in old cow pastures, they are abundant this time of year, it's mushroom season.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Take a look around *psilocybe semilanceata* are all around you, Liberty caps. Nothing close in appearance is poisonous and look for the purple gills, not brown gills. Look on lawns and in old cow pastures, they are abundant this time of year, it's mushroom season.


It is a little weird that I have been looking into that a lot the last week and having you bring it up lol.

I have a lot of trees so I can't grow cannabis so well on my land, but I have perfect areas for these guys. I am trying to figure out how to get some spores for 'research' and get some good raised beds ready for them (once they are legal to pick of course). 

I was thinking about 3 feet high raised beds (so my dogs don't walk on them) of wood chips in the shadier spots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im really looking forward to being able to get them here in MI. I am jealous that Canada can just buy them online and can't wait to catch up.
> 
> 
> 1% too is distorting, i think it really should be something like .001 (330,000 people) to really see the inequality.
> ...


It's not quite as bad as America because of social programs and healthcare. Our economic system is centered in America and we can only tinker around the edges. If we taxed the rich, they would move south, we share a common culture, and a de facto common tax structure. America needs to change you are the economic center of the world, at this point, keep this shit up though and that won't last long. Neither will the US dollar be the currency of trade and if that happens, the shit will really hit the fan in America, as the dollar collapses because everybody dumps their dollar reserves. The money you owe China might go up quite a bit along with the interest you pay. After they own your ass, the only option might be to nuke them to get out from under the debt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is a little weird that I have been looking into that a lot the last week and having you bring it up lol.
> 
> I have a lot of trees so I can't grow cannabis so well on my land, but I have perfect areas for these guys. I am trying to figure out how to get some spores for 'research' and get some good raised beds ready for them (once they are legal to pick of course).
> 
> I was thinking about 3 feet high raised beds (so my dogs don't walk on them) of wood chips in the shadier spots.


It's easier to grow *Psilocybe cubensis* on sterile grain culture, see the web on how to. If you grow pot anyway, this is not a reach.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not quite as bad as America because of social programs and healthcare. Our economic system is centered in America and we can only tinker around the edges. If we taxed the rich, they would move south, we share a common culture, and a de facto common tax structure.


So the wealth disparity is not as bad with your super rich as America because of the crumbs your social safety net?



DIY-HP-LED said:


> America needs to change you are the economic center of the world, at this point, keep this shit up though and that won't last long. Neither will the US dollar be the currency of trade and if that happens, the shit will really hit the fan in America, as the dollar collapses because everybody dumps their dollar reserves.


So you think they would trust the Chinese monetary system instead? I think that there is danger of our economy having a negative impact on other nations and do appreciate that our Federal Reserve System is as stable as it is, otherwise it would be devastating for everyone. It is a shame that the Republicans are playing chicken with our debt atm, but as for the 'dollar collapsing' because everyone dumps their reserves, it would really be other nations screwing themselves to try to get our dollar to devalue a few percent.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> The money you owe China might go up quite a bit along with the interest you pay.


lmao I don't know if you understand how long term debt works. Those interest rates that we are paying on those set in stone 30 year bond repayments are not something that is something that would make much sense with your statement.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> After they own your ass, the only option might be to nuke them to get out from under the debt.


Why would we have to nuke them when our treasury could just print the money we owe them? It would cause a little inflation, but that is something that the mega wealthy that buy the American debt (which is vastly bought by American entities) understand when they buy them. lol 'own your ass' when they have under 5% of our debt. 

It is an investment, if they are stupid enough to try to tank our economy it would just screw them more.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's easier to grow *Psilocybe cubensis* on sterile grain culture, see the web on how to. If you grow pot anyway, this is not a reach.


I might do that too, but I really love growing outdoors. And think adding mushrooms to my garden is something I would really enjoy doing.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah, much easier to grow shrooms than weed, and needs a far smaller footprint. Indoor isn't hard at all, never tried doing an outdoor bed of them....but would imagine that your idea should work fine since non-fun ones seem to pop up in similar locations. Sterilization is key, but once it starts going there just isn't much to it.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's easier to grow *Psilocybe cubensis* on sterile grain culture, see the web on how to. If you grow pot anyway, this is not a reach.


Or you could run the grain though a cow or horse first.

A word of caution to all you who want to use boomers. Remember that you build up tolerance real fast. So you have to take more to get the same trip. The year after I got out of the Navy I was broke and didn't have a crop of weed in yet. I did too many shrooms for too long, and have a bum kidney from it. But on the bright side I have not spent any money on soda or beer for the last 25 years.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 28, 2021)

A friend grows Lion's Mane for its health benefits. Not magic though. Here's a 310g fungus.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2021)

Cubensis | Doc's Dank Spores







www.docsdankspores.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 28, 2021)

Don't smile
I bet you can't



I won, didn't I


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 28, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im really looking forward to being able to get them here in MI. I am jealous that Canada can just buy them online and can't wait to catch up.
> 
> 
> 1% too is distorting, i think it really should be something like .001 (330,000 people) to really see the inequality.
> ...


No. America has by far the worst wealth and income inequality in the world. Great Britain is second.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> No. America has by far the worst wealth and income inequality in the world. Great Britain is second.


This is one of those things that might feel true, but it is objectively not.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 28, 2021)

Found this.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> Or you could run the grain though a cow or horse first.
> 
> *A word of caution to all you who want to use boomers.* Remember that you build up tolerance real fast. So you have to take more to get the same trip. The year after I got out of the Navy I was broke and didn't have a crop of weed in yet. I did too many shrooms for too long, and have a bum kidney from it. But on the bright side I have not spent any money on soda or beer for the last 25 years.


Now you tell me, after 33 years with a boomer!  

Some people micro-dose 100mg psilocybin with vitamin C in a capsule form, every third day, so as to not build up a tolerance. It's a terrific stress reducer, sharpens some people's thought processes and makes them more aware of their surroundings.

Didn't know it could affect one's kidney though.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Found this.
> 
> View attachment 4997355


There are different measures too. That one says wealth. Income is pretty different too America is not even top 25 in that one. It all comes down to how it is being measured (hard to tell with that chart). But in reality it is not that much different in most countries. The rich always get theirs. 

We can and should do better. I am just not a fan of shit talking America with shit that is not true.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Don't smile
> I bet you can't
> 
> View attachment 4997329
> ...


No.
There is an odor that goes with that image (big sigh, locate wet wipes)


----------



## HGCC (Sep 28, 2021)

12 days dudes...12 days until my shitty neighbors go "homestead" and are gone forever. I am so excited. They went on a vacation last week, it was gloriously quiet. They came back with their heads shaved, weird culty shit.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2021)

HGCC said:


> 12 days dudes...12 days until my shitty neighbors go "homestead" and are gone forever. I am so excited. They went on a vacation last week, it was gloriously quiet. They came back with their heads shaved, weird culty shit.


Time for planning a block party.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 28, 2021)

Might be a good chance to meet some other neighbors. Find out the guy across the streets name other than "backwards hat guy."


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 28, 2021)

topcat said:


> Time for planning a block party.


Make it a going away party. A BIG SIGN that says "GO AWAY"!"


----------



## HGCC (Sep 28, 2021)

The real mystery is going to be if they come down from the hills to attend my kids bday. Kinda fucked that we invite one or two...and 8 of them show up, but whatever, happy they get to do something fun. They move the day before.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

HGCC said:


> 12 days dudes...12 days until my shitty neighbors go "homestead" and are gone forever. I am so excited. They went on a vacation last week, it was gloriously quiet. They came back with their heads shaved, weird culty shit.


You may want to give them some sunscreen as a parting gift. Or a ballcap.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> You may want to give them some sunscreen as a parting gift. Or a ballcap.


But not a red one


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> But not a red one


Speaking of shaved heads. . . . . . 

A hiker I follow always shaves her head before a thru hike. She did the CDT this year. She is just now getting to Canada and her hair is a couple three inches long. Combs don't weigh a lot, but she saved that weight.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> Speaking of shaved heads. . . . . .
> 
> A hiker I follow always shaves her head before a thru hike. She did the CDT this year. She is just now getting to Canada and her hair is a couple three inches long. Combs don't weigh a lot, but she saved that weight.


Mega gnar, respect


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Mega gnar, respect


She is badass, but Walking Tapeworm is my new favorite. He did the Lost Dutchman Trail and AZT on the way to the CDT. Now he is in Glacier NP, just a few miles from the border.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> She is badass, but Walking Tapeworm is my new favorite. He did the Lost Dutchman Trail and AZT on the way to the CDT. Now he is in Glacier NP, just a few miles from the border.


Me like desert


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Me like desert


The Florida sandhills is as close as I've been as far as walking through. Five mile water hauls are rare here. There is always a creek or pond around the next bend.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> The Florida sandhills is as close as I've been as far as walking through. Five mile water hauls are rare here. There is always a creek or pond around the next bend.


I saw FL in 1972. Cool place.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I saw FL in 1972. Cool place.


Apollo 16 was on the pad.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Apollo 16 was on the pad.


I have a cousin down there in Coco. He worked at NASA forever. But I'm in the panhandle. A whole 'nother world.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> You may want to give them some sunscreen as a parting gift. Or a ballcap.


A block of government cheese.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 28, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Me like desert


I raced motorcycles in ADRA (Arizona Desert Racing Association) events in '83-'84


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So the wealth disparity is not as bad with your super rich as America because of the crumbs your social safety net?
> 
> 
> So you think they would trust the Chinese monetary system instead? I think that there is danger of our economy having a negative impact on other nations and do appreciate that our Federal Reserve System is as stable as it is, otherwise it would be devastating for everyone. It is a shame that the Republicans are playing chicken with our debt atm, but as for the 'dollar collapsing' because everyone dumps their reserves, it would really be other nations screwing themselves to try to get our dollar to devalue a few percent.
> ...


We have the same issues with wealth disparity and the best way to deal with it are social programs and tax policy. If we taxed our wealthy, they would move to America, Canada taxes on the bases of residency, not citizenship.

Another republican government could mean economic disaster, they don't want or care about governing. There has already been talk of an alternate currency to the US dollar, nothing is cast in stone. Long term debt can be defaulted on too, inflation will probably be low, all those billionaires need a profit and investment opportunities, more money is chasing fewer opportunities. Countries have been known to make war to get out from under debt in the past. China is going to be a challenge, their problem now is choking on their own corruption and cronyism. No one will try to tank the US economy, it will do that on it's own with republican management, remember they are crazy now and the current crop will be gone soon, replaced by even more psychopaths and narcists.

America is not out of the woods yet, if you make it politically, you will make it economically. American racism has fucked everybody in the western world, better the money be wasted than the brown folks get some, healthcare is communism remember, cause the brown people might get some. The entire economic, social, healthcare and education system, is warped by this racist driven libertarianism of those who don't want to form a sharing community with the other. It's driven tens of millions into a covid suicide cult FFS and the difference in the vaxx rates tracks the political map perfectly. Also the difference in vaxx rates between America and Canada reflect this mass stupidity and tribalism. Trump was POTUS for a reason and the reason was racism alone, everything else was smoke and mirrors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We have the same issues with wealth disparity and the best way to deal with it are social programs and tax policy. If we taxed our wealthy, they would move to America, Canada taxes on the bases of residency, not citizenship.


That is the same excuse the Republicans like to give as to why we can't tax our wealthy too.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another republican government could mean economic disaster, they don't want or care about governing.


It has been inevitable that anytime that the Republicans get power in DC that they cause a economic collapse, so it is hard to disagree.

The Democrats would suck it up if they were out of power and help them bail out the country every time it was needed after the Republicans make a mess, is the difference. 



DIY-HP-LED said:


> There has already been talk of an alternate currency to the US dollar, nothing is cast in stone.


There already are hundreds of alternatives to the US dollar. It is just ours is by far the most stable and unable to be screwed with due to political whims. 

It is why Trump was so pissed at the Fed, and why they get trolled so hard by the propagandists for decades. 




DIY-HP-LED said:


> Long term debt can be defaulted on too,


Only if politicians stupidly decide to. The Republicans know that the Democrats can do it solo and are using that to try to score political points. But as for the money to pay them back, since the treasury is able to print the money needed to pay those government debts, it is not a problem to pay them back, because they can just print what is needed to pay back those loans.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> inflation will probably be low, all those billionaires need a profit and investment opportunities, more money is chasing fewer opportunities.


 Inflation will be relatively stable once we are outside of the impacts of this pandemic. I disagree about the 'fewer opportunities', and am not sure how you are making that leap.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Countries have been known to make war to get out from under debt in the past.


Sure, and slaughter the bankers that they owe. It is nice to not be on the gold standard BS for many reasons.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> China is going to be a challenge, their problem now is choking on their own corruption and cronyism.


Yeah and that 'one child' thing didn't help. But I am rooting for them, hopefully they will figure out how to not be afraid of their own people.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> No one will try to tank the US economy, it will do that on it's own with republican management, remember they are crazy now and the current crop will be gone soon, replaced by even more psychopaths and narcists.


I would suggest that no one group/person/nation has enough money to try to tank our economy fully. And they are not going to risk losing everything to do it. They can hurt it playing politics, but I am hopeful that you are right with them being replaced soon, although I think it would be more likely that they wake up and start electing more sane people.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> America is not out of the woods yet, if you make it politically, you will make it economically. American racism has fucked everybody in the western world, better the money be wasted than the brown folks get some, healthcare is communism remember, cause the brown people might get some. The entire economic, social, healthcare and education system, is warped by this racist driven libertarianism of those who don't want to form a sharing community with the other. It's driven tens of millions into a covid suicide cult FFS and the difference in the vaxx rates tracks the political map perfectly. Also the difference in vaxx rates between America and Canada reflect this mass stupidity and tribalism. Trump was POTUS for a reason and the reason was racism alone, everything else was smoke and mirrors.


We will see. 

It sucks that it was hacked and joined up with the chauvinist agenda in 2016 to scam Trump into office, but we got it right the last couple elections and people are onto the propaganda warfare that the Republicans have been using after the Russian military snuck Trump in and his dumbs exposed the whole con.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 29, 2021)

Sad state we are in anymore. At least he's not freaking me out daily


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2021)

I know there are a few F1 fans here. I watched this on Netflix the other day. Excellent documentary. 






Michael Schumacher told manager why he kept his health private: 'I'm disappearing' | World | News | Express.co.uk


MICHAEL SCHUMACHER told his manager, Sabine Kehm, why his health situation is private following the Formula 1 legend's skiing accident in 2013.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know there are a few F1 fans here. I watched this on Netflix the other day. Excellent documentary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point it's hard to say if Mick is any good or not. I mean he is driving for Haas. But all the older drivers haven taken him under their wings. And he has money, so he will move up to a better team soon.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Found this.
> 
> View attachment 4997355


Nothing makes ttystikk happier than quoting wrong I formation as facts.


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know there are a few F1 fans here. I watched this on Netflix the other day. Excellent documentary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm hanging on to being a F1 fan by a thread right now. that rain delay, 4 laps under SC and then a Max victory was absolute bull shit a few weeks ago at Spa.

try to find the MotoGP race from Italy a few weeks ago and just watch the first 5 laps or so. you'll be converted!


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443411686287978496


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443411686287978496


This dog approves.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 30, 2021)

I can envision Pelosi singing this to Cortez this week


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443411686287978496


Fucking Excellent!!!
Made my day


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm hanging on to being a F1 fan by a thread right now. that rain delay, 4 laps under SC and then a Max victory was absolute bull shit a few weeks ago at Spa.
> 
> try to find the MotoGP race from Italy a few weeks ago and just watch the first 5 laps or so. you'll be converted!


I felt really bad about telling you to watch that one. I've been watching about 20 years, and that was a first for me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> I felt really bad about telling you to watch that one. I've been watching about 20 years, and that was a first for me.


no problem, i've been watching for about 20 yrs myself. getting less and less though over the last few years.

quick story about my first F1 experience: over in germany setting up for a trade show and i had to work sunday since it started monday. 2pm and pretty much everybody disappears. i ask some swedish guys what was going on and they say race is starting. i was clueless. but then they start wheeling in crates of beer and a huge TV was setup too. this was when schumi was at his peak too (either 1999 or 2000 IIRC). 

i'd almost rather a race be in the rain. seems like it brings the better drivers out IMO. alonso, hamiltion, kimi were really good wet drivers


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd almost rather a race be in the rain. seems like it brings the better drivers out IMO. alonso, hamiltion, kimi were really good wet drivers


Senna was incredible in the rain.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Senna was incredible in the rain.


He was just plain incredible. Have you seen the eponymous movie? I only saw half, but it showed a man with unbelievable reflexes and feel for the machine.

What I would give to see a race between him and Jim Clark in current equipment.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> He was just plain incredible. Have you seen the eponymous movie? I only saw half, but it showed a man with unbelievable reflexes and feel for the machine.
> 
> What I would give to see a race between him and Jim Clark in current equipment.


senna was before my time. and now i have to google jim clark. lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> senna was before my time. and now i have to google jim clark. lol.


“Grand Tour” the Top Gear follow-on had an amazing video essay. Before that I never heard of him.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> He was just plain incredible. Have you seen the eponymous movie? I only saw half, but it showed a man with unbelievable reflexes and feel for the machine.


A still vivid memory for me is the day he died. I was watching the race live that morning (CBC used to show the F1 races live) waiting for a friend to pick me up to play hockey.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I can envision Pelosi singing this to Cortez this week


Or Cortez singing this to Nancy


----------



## carlsbarn (Oct 1, 2021)

It’s Friday morning and I’m fixing for another day in the dust factory. My wife who’s a much better person than me has a big meeting with the vultures in the legislature. TGIF, TG my plants are almost finished. Y’all have a great fucking weekend, reckon imma drink too many beers tonight.

Heres a little ditty by Waylons son.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy! - when you realize even your weed leans left.


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Happy! - when you realize even your weed leans left.
> 
> View attachment 4999794


This old world keeps spinning round. It's a wonder tall trees are not laying down.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 1, 2021)

I get knocked down, but I get up again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2021)

Drunky McRapey's got the VID. LOL









U.S. Supreme Court Justice Kavanaugh tests positive for COVID-19


U.S. Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh has tested positive for COVID-19 but has no symptoms and will participate in oral arguments next week remotely from his home, a court statement said on Friday. Kavanaugh, 56, tested positive just days before the court is scheduled to open its new term...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Drunky McRapey's got the VID. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately he didn't stand by his conservative principles and refused the vaccine.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unfortunately he didn't stand by his conservative principles and refused the vaccine.


thoughts and prayers on a severe breakthrough case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

Graveyard of the republicans, the legendary graveyard of the elephants... The happy thread is a good place for jokes and the joke is on the fools.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)

I hope they get every dime he ever made, or will make. The cocksucker is lucky one of the parents of the kids never strangled him to death where he stood, while spitting in his face.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Alex Jones will have to pay families in lawsuits over Sandy Hook shooting, judge rules


A judge issued a default judgment against Alex Jones, citing his bad faith in dealing with lawsuits by parents of children killed at Sandy Hook.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## JimmyJackCorn (Oct 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Graveyard of the republicans, the legendary graveyard of the elephants... The happy thread is a good place for jokes and the joke is on the fools.
> View attachment 4999934


Very nice. Made me think of this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2021)

JimmyJackCorn said:


> Very nice. Made me think of this.
> View attachment 5000281


If these people weren't jumping to conclusions all the time, they'd never get any exercise at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

*New Rule: Almost InstaFamous *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 2, 2021)

Lol thought I spotted a maga mobile this morning....no! It's a fuck trump mobile. The big flag had something written about the flag doesn't serve white supremacists.



Edit: the back said "science is not a liberal conspiracy" "make lying wrong again" and I think "it's our flag too" on the back windows. That dudes getting a bag of weed left under his wiper if its still there when I go back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

Why not Donald, your problems became her problems, just like 1/6, a lot of people now have problems, because they made your problems their problems. Ya can't fuck the hate driven fools hard enough, not even covid and death could do it, it's an old habit with racists, they've been fucking themselves and everybody else for decades. Now they are in a radical and dangerous minority and their next move is to destroy the constitution and rule of law so the can cheat and steal their way to power. 

They better hope they lose, because if they cheat and steal their way to power it will trigger a civil war. All their killers are out in the open, wearing body armor and packing heat, when patriots hit them, they won't see it coming. Those loud mouths who target school board meetings with intimidation will be quietly targeted with a rifle and a scope at a time and location of some patriots choice. It will be far better for them to lose gracefully and be targeted by uncle Sam, than pissed off patriots defending the constitution by murdering it's enemies. The real patriots have yet to act or even lift a finger, but when democracy breaks down, election are stolen and the constitution violated, these patient, calm people will begin to act. They aren't stupid like the republican dross that makes up the violent base, they will be far more creative and effective. They will be better, educated and the violent ones will act mostly alone, the non violent ones will be better organized and funded and have the biggest impact. 

Covid taught many Americans valuable lessons about these malicious antisocial losers, so did the 1/6 insurrection. If the democrats gain power again, the vast American prison system will have a new set of inmates, as many non violent drug offenders and blacks are released from unnecessary incarceration. The feds will need to expand prisons even more for a time, because new anti terrorism laws will fill them and a domestic terrorist watch list and someone is already making that list. It will be nearly as hard to make an anonymous death threat as it was 50 years ago, wanna buy a burner phone? Show ID and have a picture taken with it and you, everybody is gonna be tied to the device they use. Thousands of death threats to election, school board, health boards and community council members will carry a 20 year prison sentence with a 5 year mandatory minimum. You have to do this, there is no choice in the matter, you cannot have good citizens intimated this way, people are quitting in droves and only those chosen by the terrorists will run or hold these jobs. The standard of communications privacy will be the same as it was in the past, everybody was tied to a phone and the only death threats were by mail or pay phone. The government has this power and they will use it to protect the country, so say good bye to the wild west of the internet and cellphones, it's too dangerous for democracy. There's freedom and then there's freedumb, which is it to be?










‘Kraken Queen’ Sidney Powell Is Now on Trump’s ‘No-Go List’


“Her problems right now do not need to be the [former] president’s problems,” one knowledgeable source said.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Kraken Queen’ Sidney Powell Is Now on Trump’s ‘No-Go List’*
BLACKLISTED

“Her problems right now do not need to be the [former] president’s problems,” one knowledgeable source said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444072237129158666


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 2, 2021)

I just found and bought the greatest invention made by modern man

POWER AIR FRYER

Crispy chicken strips and seasoned fries with Sweet Baby Ray's chicken sauce


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

Sounds like a good homework assignment, going to the web page or video where these terms are listed. We wouldn't want anybody to use them in a report and loose marks over it, would we? It's not like they are curse words, are they, what about the state power and the 1st amendment? Freedom of speech is being infringed upon for purely racist and political purposes, what a wonderful can of worms they've opened up here and an injunction will be forthcoming with in hours of the bill becoming law. It means less than nothing, it's just red meat for the base and a waste of time and money, that will cost them votes among their soft supporters. 

Only a racist idiot could vote for republicans and they are playing the religion/culture wars card until they wear it out. It's not them playing it though, it's the domestic disinformation system for profit that's playing it, the same assholes who brought you the covid and Trump fiascos. If the democrats win power, they would be nuts not to crush these lying assholes, once they are gone, not many of their fans will miss them after 6 months. There are many ways to crush them too, just take the money out of it and it will disappear on it's own. Regulate cable, the internet and tighten up cellphone ownership rules and accountability. The same level of freedom you had 50 years ago when phones, radio and TV were regulated, most media including newspapers and magazines were curated. Radio and TV were tightly regulated for a reason right from the beginning and you are seeing the reasons for this all around you.

I mean it's a better idea than the state banning phrases and fucking words, a clear violation of the first amendment! My ideas were already being used in America successfully for many decades and pass constitutional muster You just need to win power and have the balls to do it, of course they will whine bitch and complain, they do that about everything, so it will make no difference. Besides they will be freaking out over the anti terrorism, gun control and election laws laws, overwhelm them fast and furious. First go after the disinformation system and strangle the whining voice, force the suckers to think for themselves and watch normal fucking news. Then follow up with the rest after hate radio has been removed from the air by converting the AM band to digital and tightening licensing requirements, free speech doesn't apply to radio or TV, even on cable.

*‘Woke?’ Republicans Are Trying To Ban Words And Phrases From Being Taught In Schools*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

*Rudy Giuliani, Under Oath, Reveals Baseless Origins Of Trump Big Lie Claims*





Rachel Maddow reads excerpts from the transcript of a deposition, under oath, of Donald Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani in which he explains that he can't remember but thinks some of the conspiracy theories he pushed about the 2020 election came from social media and he didn't bother to check the truthfulness of the claims from his bombshell source who claimed the election was stolen.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 2, 2021)

Well boys, got a weekend off from work so I'm just kicking back tonight drinking beer and relaxing by the bonfire


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well boys, got a weekend off from work so I'm just kicking back tonight drinking beer and relaxing by the bonfire
> View attachment 5000900


Since you don't smoke much because of your job, consider this as something to do when you are on the road. You are always waiting for something and this is a good way to kill time and get some real benefits in terms of happiness and relaxation. You can download audio mindfulness meditations onto your phone or a flash drive, and use them for a week like training wheels on a bike, then do mindfulness of breathing on yer own.

Here's a video with more information and a magazine article with complete simple instructions, something to think about and consider. This is secular Buddhism, you won't be going down on all fours and worshipping the Devil!  

Watch the video and have a look at the article, it's a pretty good beginners guide. If you do this a couple of times a day for a half hour (work your way up), after a couple of weeks you will notice some changes as mindfulness begins to develop, you will see your thoughts, during practice (exercise) and outside practice. You will also attend to reality much more closely and be caught up in thought less.

You seem like a fellow who might appreciate something like this, makes ya happy and wise.
*Meditation: 10 Tips on How to Do It and 5 Reasons Why You Should!*





A great beginners guide to mindfulness meditation, just a casual practice to try it out. If you do this for a few weeks and practice regularly (especially connecting to your body), it's quite a ride, like great drugs and it makes ya even safer behind the wheel as mindfulness develops. It works like exercise and it takes as long to get into "shape" 6 - 8 weeks of daily training will definitely adjust yer attitude and perception of reality.









How to Meditate: A Step-by-Step Guide - Lion's Roar


With this guide on how to meditate, you will experience the mindfulness, relaxation, and clarity that accompany a basic meditation practice.




www.lionsroar.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well boys, got a weekend off from work so I'm just kicking back tonight drinking beer and relaxing by the bonfire
> View attachment 5000900


PM for more info if you like, but the internet is full of mindfulness meditation stuff, including downloadable guided meditations. Like those found here https://www.uclahealth.org/marc/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)

Put a hidden video camera(s) on it, cause sure as shit some covidiot will smash it, might as well catch the fuck, prosecute him and sue his ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Oct 2, 2021)

Four down, seven to go. Beat those caterpillars!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I just found and bought the greatest invention made by modern man
> 
> POWER AIR FRYER
> 
> ...


We have the Foodie AF. One of the best things about it is you can reheat meat and it taste fresh. We love it.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> We have the Foodie AF. One of the best things about it is you can reheat meat and it taste fresh. We love it.


I never knew about air fryers until one of our drivers told me she had one in her truck and then showed it to me.

You can make almost anything in the air fryer, I've been looking online at different recipes 

I think I'm going to try out these honey/lime chicken wings later this week








Honey and Lime Chicken Wings | by AirFryerRecipes.com


If you have an air fryer, this Honey and Lime Chicken Wings recipe is a must! All of our air fryer recipes are simple and easy to follow, but this one is delicious.




www.airfryerrecipes.com





And then there's this chocolate marshmallow bread pudding that sounds pretty good









Air Fryer Bread Pudding [with Chocolate & Marshmallows]


If you like bread pudding, this air fryer recipe is for you. Chocolate marshmallow bread pudding in the air fryer is amazing and simple.




www.airfryerrecipes.com






Air fryers are the best!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 3, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I never knew about air fryers until one of our drivers told me she had one in her truck and then showed it to me.
> 
> You can make almost anything in the air fryer, I've been looking online at different recipes
> 
> ...


chicken wings come out awesome.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 3, 2021)

Yea, Sunday Mornings are nice.
A nice relaxing breakfast with a cup of freshly ground Costa Rican coffee & a couple of puffs
Life (sometimes  ) is good 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444689105221156865


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5001474


Spectrum disorder


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 3, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I never knew about air fryers until one of our drivers told me she had one in her truck and then showed it to me.
> 
> You can make almost anything in the air fryer, I've been looking online at different recipes
> 
> ...


I just bought one this week and tonight I'm cooking chicken thighs with a garlic/ginger/sesame marinade.
I got a 6 quart one which holds large pieces of of chicken nicely.
I really like the idea of no oil which was always a pain in the ass, plus cooking time is reduced by almost 1/2.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I just bought one this week and tonight I'm cooking chicken thighs with a garlic/ginger/sesame marinade.
> I got a 6 quart one which holds large pieces of of chicken nicely.
> I really like the idea of no oil which was always a pain in the ass, plus cooking time is reduced by almost 1/2.


That’s pretty good. My oven is a piece of shit and they are coming to replace it but who knows when. Which is a good one to get ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Oct 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5001886


I miss my garden so much. I had 14 4x8 raised beds. Now I live on the fourth floor in a condo. I am sad.
Removing seeds from peppers always sucked lol


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 3, 2021)

I can't imagine that many raised beds. The 3 raised beds are for her to experiment with - the rest of the garden is my responsibility. We put a plastic covered hoop over one raised bed and plant lettuce, spinach and kale for winter salads. The garden is a tranquil place.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 3, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I can't imagine that many raised beds. The 3 raised beds are for her to experiment with - the rest of the garden is my responsibility. We put a plastic covered hoop over one raised bed and plant lettuce, spinach and kale for winter salads. The garden is a tranquil place.
> 
> View attachment 5001900


Beautiful....
It only got that big when my girls were old enough to really help. I was a stay at home dad for many years , so i could devote the time to it and my indoor cannabis


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s pretty good. My oven is a piece of shit and they are coming to replace it but who knows when. Which is a good one to get ?


This seems to be a good deal
Amazon.com: KitCook Air Fryer Max XL 6.8QT, Hot Oven Cooker with skewers, 8 Preset Functions Air Fryer Cooker,Non-stick Detachable Basket Oilless Cooker(Recipes/Skewer included) : Industrial & Scientific



It's on Amazon for $70 reduced from $120.
It's over 6 Quarts so you will probably be able to cook a whole chicken.
I have a 6 quart which is a good size for feeding up to 4 people.
Check out recipes online, there are lots of cool ideas.
I going for some fish & chips next.
Whole meal less than 1/2 hour cooking time.
Nice


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I miss my garden so much. I had 14 4x8 raised beds. Now I live on the fourth floor in a condo. I am sad.


Don't be sad (it makes me sad  )
Be Happy!!!
Get this






See, your smiling already, aren't you & you don't even have it yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

Former Trump aide Omarosa, newly freed from her NDA, suggests Trump won't 'be healthy enough' for a 2024 run


Omarosa Manigault Newman recently won a legal battle against Donald Trump, who tried to enforce an NDA over a tell-all book she wrote in 2018.




www.yahoo.com






trump said a week or so ago the only thing that would stop him from 2024 would be a 'bad call from a doctor", 

i hope Omarosa is right!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This seems to be a good deal
> Amazon.com: KitCook Air Fryer Max XL 6.8QT, Hot Oven Cooker with skewers, 8 Preset Functions Air Fryer Cooker,Non-stick Detachable Basket Oilless Cooker(Recipes/Skewer included) : Industrial & Scientific
> View attachment 5002040
> 
> ...


i tried loading fries in mine llike that picture: it doesn't work. the hot air needs to circulate more around them i think.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 4, 2021)

My wife and I are BOOSTED!


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i tried loading fries in mine llike that picture: it doesn't work. the hot air needs to circulate more around them i think.


Yea, you can't crowd the potatoes & must stir 1/2 way done.
Two batches would be better & keep the 1st batch warm in an oven set to warm.
Also potato wedges might work better (easier to keep separate to brown evenly.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Beautiful....
> It only got that big when my girls were old enough to really help. I was a stay at home dad for many years , so i could devote the time to it and my indoor cannabis


When I started growing I had no idea the amount of work it would take to maintain a garden. I have a couple of pounds dried and cured and another pound to harvest. I plan on taking a break for a few months and start up again in the new year.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This seems to be a good deal
> Amazon.com: KitCook Air Fryer Max XL 6.8QT, Hot Oven Cooker with skewers, 8 Preset Functions Air Fryer Cooker,Non-stick Detachable Basket Oilless Cooker(Recipes/Skewer included) : Industrial & Scientific
> View attachment 5002040
> 
> ...


We have the Ninja unit and it works great. It also has a pressure cooker option which I use from time to time. 

As others have said, air dryers do an amazing job with wings.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, you can't crowd the potatoes & must stir 1/2 way done.
> Two batches would be better & keep the 1st batch warm in an oven set to warm.
> Also potato wedges might work better (easier to keep separate to brown evenly.
> 
> View attachment 5002149


We have the pampered chef version and love it. It's great for falafels, mini pizzas, etc.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i tried loading fries in mine llike that picture: it doesn't work. the hot air needs to circulate more around them i think.


We've found that you can pile them in if you stir a couple of times during cooking.


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> When I started growing I had no idea the amount of work it would take to maintain a garden. I have a couple of pounds dried and cured and another pound to harvest. I plan on taking a break for a few months and start up again in the new year.


I'm completely beat down from this seasons outdoor grow when combined w/work and work outs. I started chopping on Sept 22 as the coming rain forced me to thin out the herd. Everytime I came home from work and my plants needed watering we're talking 45 minutes and 130 gallons transported in 6 gallon buckets at the height of the grow. Had to bring plants inside for the threat of hurricane Henry, pretty rainy here this Sept. translated into covering plants w/tarps and taking big plants under 10x10 walled canopy many times. Glad it's almost done as I am just taking care of about 15 clones and 2 big plants which are under the canopy now as it is raining presently and my boss canceled work today. Everything else is hanging in my weight room and I'll trim a little as needed until I get laid off in early Dec. EXHAUSTED ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 4, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm completely beat down from this seasons outdoor grow when combined w/work and work outs. I started chopping on Sept 22 as the coming rain forced me to thin out the herd. Everytime I came home from work and my plants needed watering we're talking 45 minutes and 130 gallons transported in 6 gallon buckets at the height of the grow. Had to bring plants inside for the threat of hurricane Henry, pretty rainy here this Sept. translated into covering plants w/tarps and taking big plants under 10x10 walled canopy many times. Glad it's almost done as I am just taking care of about 15 clones and 2 big plants which are under the canopy now as it is raining presently and my boss canceled work today. Everything else is hanging in my weight room and I'll trim a little as needed until I get laid off in early Dec. EXHAUSTED ccguns


It’s been a hell of a season, hasn’t it? I flowered out my clones as I knew I was going to take some time off. I have enough weed to last a long time. I had to deal with WPM and spider mites too so I’m looking forward to a break.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, you can't crowd the potatoes & must stir 1/2 way done.
> Two batches would be better & keep the 1st batch warm in an oven set to warm.
> Also potato wedges might work better (easier to keep separate to brown evenly.
> 
> View attachment 5002149


get some cans of the whole New potatoes. rinse, dry and then coat with olive oil , salt and pepper. nice brown crust but soft as a pillow on the inside.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> get some cans of the whole New potatoes. rinse, dry and then coat with olive oil , salt and pepper. nice brown crust but soft as a pillow on the inside.


I have never seen canned potatoes.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 4, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> My wife and I are BOOSTED!


One of the strangest outcomes from it was I gained 3 inches!
My wife was concerned.
Concerned??
At her request I went to my P.C.P.
It turns out I had her glasses on.
(I was wondering why she looked heavier.)


----------



## HGCC (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm jealous, air fryer for Christmas it is.

Been roasting them lately by cutting into 1.5 inch cubes or so, boil in water with baking soda added for like 5 or 10 minutes, drain into a strainer and sort of toss around to create a roughed texture. Toss in oil and seasoning to taste. Roast at 425 or 450 till golden brown.

Edit: I think they are called kenji lopez roasted potatoes, some dude from serious eats. The baking soda seems important.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I have never seen canned potatoes.


really? i take the cans of sliced ones camping all the time. super easy breakfast potatoes.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> really? i take the cans of sliced ones camping all the time. super easy breakfast potatoes.


I don’t doubt you. I have lived always in the burbs.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> get some cans of the whole New potatoes. rinse, dry and then coat with olive oil , salt and pepper. nice brown crust but soft as a pillow on the inside.


This talk......
Anybody remember the movie Fatso.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I have never seen canned potatoes.


The smaller ones, like golf ball sized and smaller are peeled, cooked and canned. They're serviceable when baking or frying, but I wouldn't serve them just heated up in a pot or microwave


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 4, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I'm jealous, air fryer for Christmas it is.
> 
> Been roasting them lately by cutting into 1.5 inch cubes or so, boil in water with baking soda added for like 5 or 10 minutes, drain into a strainer and sort of toss around to create a roughed texture. Toss in oil and seasoning to taste. Roast at 425 or 450 till golden brown.
> 
> Edit: I think they are called kenji lopez roasted potatoes, some dude from serious eats. The baking soda seems important.


Try the shake and bake method. I'd cut fries usually, but it works the same with cubes. Put some olive oil in a gallon ziplock with taters, don't need a lot of oil, shake it up. Season to taste in bag and shake again. Put on a coated cookie pan at 400 to 450 until browned to taste, usually 15 minutes or so, turning once. This method is also crispy out and soft inside, it just uses the water already in the potato.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I have never seen canned potatoes.


Never seen canned potatoes?
Here ya go (you can now die content  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> When I started growing I had no idea the amount of work it would take to maintain a garden. I have a couple of pounds dried and cured and another pound to harvest. I plan on taking a break for a few months and start up again in the new year.


When I started to grow in my basement I used soil for around 4 years, then I said fuck this, hand watering & feeding/maintaining 27 plants was killing me/my back .
So I went hydro using a RDWC system in 3 rooms with 27 gallon reservoirs that I add water/food/adjust PH in every 2 or 3 days.
Easy as fuck & produces good plants.
4 plants or so in soil in a closet or tent is cool, but if you want more plants than that, go hydro.
This is the base system that I use, a GH Waterfarm, but I changed the res from a gravity feed 15 gal, to a pump driven 27 gal res that circulates, eliminating stagnation & provides more O2 to the plants roots.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> When I started to grow in my basement I used soil for around 4 years, then I said fuck this, hand watering & feeding/maintaining 27 plants was killing me/my back .
> So I went hydro using a RDWC system in 3 rooms with 27 gallon reservoirs that I add water/food/adjust PH in every 2 or 3 days.
> Easy as fuck & produces good plants.
> 4 plants or so in soil in a closet or tent is cool, but if you want more plants than that, go hydro.
> ...


i run auto-feed DTW Waterfarms. love it. it's almost too easy. fill up my feed res 1x a week and check pH is all i do now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> When I started to grow in my basement I used soil for around 4 years, then I said fuck this, hand watering & feeding/maintaining 27 plants was killing me/my back .
> So I went hydro using a RDWC system in 3 rooms with 27 gallon reservoirs that I add water/food/adjust PH in every 2 or 3 days.
> Easy as fuck & produces good plants.
> 4 plants or so in soil in a closet or tent is cool, but if you want more plants than that, go hydro.
> ...


i run waterfarms as well because its so easy . i usually dont spend more than 5 minutes most days and only use one nutrient. one waterfarm plant in my 2x 4 tent and i have yields up to 21 ounces scrog style.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i run waterfarms as well because its so easy . i usually dont spend more than 5 minutes most days and only use one nutrient. one waterfarm plant in my 2x 4 tent and i have yields up to 21 ounces scrog style.


i had 1 seedling that i wasnt sure was gonna make it so i started a 5th. the sick one ended up doing well so i'm trying 2 plants in 1 waterfarm this go round. 5 plants, 4 WFs. lol


----------



## conservative (Oct 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> When I started to grow in my basement I used soil for around 4 years, then I said fuck this, hand watering & feeding/maintaining 27 plants was killing me/my back .
> So I went hydro using a RDWC system in 3 rooms with 27 gallon reservoirs that I add water/food/adjust PH in every 2 or 3 days.
> Easy as fuck & produces good plants.
> 4 plants or so in soil in a closet or tent is cool, but if you want more plants than that, go hydro.
> ...


Been there done that. RDWC does grow the biggest plants the fastest but flood and drain with packed plant count beats it, and every plant is a cock cola, not schwag unders. Maximized bud density, light and space.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

conservative said:


> Been there done that. RDWC does grow the biggest plants the fastest but flood and drain with packed plant count beats it, and every plant is a cock cola, not schwag unders. Maximized bud density, light and space.


some of us have plant count bullshit to deal with.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i had 1 seedling that i wasnt sure was gonna make it so i started a 5th. the sick one ended up doing well so i'm trying 2 plants in 1 waterfarm this go round. 5 plants, 4 WFs. lol


i cant imagine doing 2 plants in one waterfarm. you might bust the bottom bucket from root expansion . it would be hard for all the roots to get water. i am intrested to see how it turns out for you. good luck.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you might bust the bottom bucket from root expansion


luv it! if i do, i'd be pretty happy!!!! and i'd post a pic of that as evidence. lol. 

it wasn't planned but it's supposed to be a pretty rare strain and i want to see what the hype is.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

conservative said:


> RDWC does grow the biggest plants


I grow only Sativa dominant (customer service/they like it  ) & height is a definite concern.
I don't really prune & very seldom top unless I know the plant will present a problem.
I pretty much let the plant go which definitely produces a larger cola than a topped plant, at least in my opinion
I just tie the plants down if they get too tall, which works fine for me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i run waterfarms as well because its so easy . i usually dont spend more than 5 minutes most days and only use one nutrient. one waterfarm plant in my 2x 4 tent and i have yields up to 21 ounces scrog style.


General Hydroponics Waterfarm systems were like the 1st hydro set-ups made.
I have had mine for around 15 years now.
I didn't really like the res system on the mult-pot system (hard too adjust) so I changed it to a Tupperware with 2 pumps (4 plants per pump)
Yup, those single pots are perfect for your situation.
I had one set up under a staircase and would make up around a gallon or so of water/food and just top it off like every 3 days & the gallon would last for 3 top offs usually.
Again easy.
They got pricey though & there are a lot of systems out there now that cost less & work, so I'd look around before I'm buy a Waterfarm, & like I said, their reservoir design ain't the best I think.
This seems to be pretty cool @ a decent price
Amazon.com : Recirculating Deep Water Culture (RDWC) Hydroponic Grow Kit System, 5 Gallon, 4 Site with Connected Reservoir : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> luv it! if i do, i'd be pretty happy!!!! and i'd post a pic of that as evidence. lol.
> 
> it wasn't planned but it's supposed to be a pretty rare strain and i want to see what the hype is.


what rare strain? 


Jimdamick said:


> General Hydroponics Waterfarm systems were like the 1st hydro set-ups made.
> I have had mine for around 15 years now.
> I didn't really like the res system on the mult-pot system (hard too adjust) so I changed it to a Tupperware with 2 pumps (4 plants per pump)
> Yup, those single pots are perfect for you situation.
> ...


interesting design. way too close together for a scrog . you grow tall trees?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what rare strain?


according to a few on here btw. kurple fantasy #1 the purple lineage supposedly comes from some dude in the mountains of CO. sounded cool to me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> according to a few on here btw. kurple fantasy #1 the purple lineage supposedly comes from some dude in the mountains of CO. sounded cool to me.


if it looks anything like this picture i found and tastes like licorice it is worth saving. i love black licorice.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you grow tall trees?


Usually, yes.
Once in awhile I will grow somthing like a Blueberry or a Cheese, but I like Hazes mostly which will reach 6' easy (I alway's have too pull them down from the lights)
Bigger plant/more herb/cost effective/more money
What's not too like?
A little longer grow, but I don't really care, it's worth it I think
I like the buzz anyway


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> if it looks anything like this picture i found and tastes like licorice it is worth saving. i love black licorice. View attachment 5002595


Looks sooo pretty


----------



## conservative (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> some of us have plant count bullshit to deal with.


I'm against it. I too am subject to a big fucking brother dick in my mouth too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 5, 2021)

I found this amusing & it made me smile thinking that this is Sen. Sinema's future, at least as long as she's in DC. (She better enjoy it now because she's NEVER going to be re-elected, not as a Dem at least  )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445142854892929032
The Future will be Silent
I dedicate this song to her (it seems appropriate  )
:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 5, 2021)

That’s just fucking great. Now I have to go out and buy DWC equipment!

Rough idea of the cost for a system? My wife isn’t going to like me spending more money on my hobby. 

Hopefully she doesn’t find out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 5, 2021)

Trimming today, happy times. This song came up on my playlist. What are the chances three song writing genius’ would be in the same band?


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> . . . . . . My wife isn’t going to like me spending more money on my hobby.
> 
> Hopefully she doesn’t find out.


Mad money. I don't know how old you are, but when I was a kid and would go out with my friends, Mamma always made sure I had a dime so if I got pissed at my friends and needed a ride home, I could call. These days I keep about $1K in mad money. Just slip back a hundred every now and then, and soon you will have a ready supply. The secret is to not spend it unless you really have to.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)

The last month has been really rough on some of my gear. I have a Dickies camo backpack that I use as my woods pack. I misjudged a harvest and over stuffed it. Every damn seam in the thing busted. It was a thrift store pack, but it was pretty new. I may try to sew it up, but it will take lots of shoring up to make it hold. Then last week the zipper on my everyday pack split. I can still use it, I just have to remember not to go past a certain point.

So fast forward to this morning. The zipper on my walking pants failed. I wear these pants every single night when I hike, so I was pretty upset. But the wife was able to sew it below the bad spot. So for right now, I don't have to think about buying a new pair. I do have a trip to town tomorrow, so I will play "I need a miracle" on the way to the thrift store.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 5, 2021)

Trump Drops Off Forbes List of 400 Richest Americans


He is absent from the list for the first time in 25 years




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Oct 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s been a hell of a season, hasn’t it? I flowered out my clones as I knew I was going to take some time off. I have enough weed to last a long time. I had to deal with WPM and spider mites too so I’m looking forward to a break.


Yeah Cunning spider mites are a bitch in the indoor game a total nightmare, outside not as big a deal, only once have I had the issue w/them due to some Masshole super soil I added to my mix which harbored the pricks ( I whiped them out w/ a soap and habanero pepper mix I make, for me it's botrytis and those FKN bud worms who show up no matter what ,preventive sprays help a little but you ALWAYS find some when it's to late to spray.ccguns


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> The last month has been really rough on some of my gear. I have a Dickies camo backpack that I use as my woods pack. I misjudged a harvest and over stuffed it. Every damn seam in the thing busted. It was a thrift store pack, but it was pretty new. I may try to sew it up, but it will take lots of shoring up to make it hold. Then last week the zipper on my everyday pack split. I can still use it, I just have to remember not to go past a certain point.
> 
> So fast forward to this morning. The zipper on my walking pants failed. I wear these pants every single night when I hike, so I was pretty upset. But the wife was able to sew it below the bad spot. So for right now, I don't have to think about buying a new pair. I do have a trip to town tomorrow, so I will play "I need a miracle" on the way to the thrift store.


With a wife like that, you've already got your miracle!


----------



## HGCC (Oct 5, 2021)

My wife and son were talking last night, wasn't quite sure what about*, when a magical phrase hit my ear "it's got pooping benefits." That made me laugh...then my mind went to "beneshits." Been laughing ever since. 

*was a convo about eating more fiber.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I grow only Sativa dominant (customer service/they like it  ) & height is a definite concern.
> I don't really prune & very seldom top unless I know the plant will present a problem.
> I pretty much let the plant go which definitely produces a larger cola than a topped plant, at least in my opinion
> I just tie the plants down if they get too tall, which works fine for me.


Yeah those sat doms don’t like being fucked with much, lovely smoke too, and oh yeah this is politics so Fuck Trump!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Trump Drops Off Forbes List of 400 Richest Americans
> 
> 
> He is absent from the list for the first time in 25 years
> ...


He never should have been on it, he's in the hole for 10 billion FFS, just because a court let him get away with it, is no reason to forget it. He probably claimed the loss of others on his taxes too, but since he's above the law, as far as the Garland DOJ goes, it's no big deal. Garland knows what will go down in NY state court and that Donald will end up in a state maximum security prison until he dies. If he's gonna fuck Donald it will be as part of an effort to nail other SOBs as part of conspiracies and he will wait until he's in prison, muzzled and his company is bankrupted and or convicted as a criminal organization to do it.

In the end NY state will put Donald away for life, with no federal pardon possible, he will get out in a bag, once he goes in. If the republicans ever gain the WH, a blanket federal pardon for Trump would be signed on the inauguration podium, if he were doing federal time. It would cause his base to freak out and energize them, free Donald the "political prisoner". Imagine all the libs they could trigger with a Trump pardon, talk about motivation...


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 5, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Fuck Trump!


Fuck Trump
Nice name for a strain, don't you think?
I'd buy it 
Hey @zeddd, where did you get your name from?
It sticks in my mind, like I know it from somwhere, like maybe a book?
Tell me, so I can go to sleep
It's keeping me awake


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Usually, yes.
> Once in awhile I will grow somthing like a Blueberry or a Cheese, but I like Hazes mostly which will reach 6' easy (I alway's have too pull them down from the lights)
> Bigger plant/more herb/cost effective/more money
> What's not too like?
> ...


Do you grow Super Lemon Haze? That’s the first strain I grew and it was a favorite for a long time. My Lovebird enjoyed it as well! Sativas are really fun to grow .this super lemon haze with Pickle was grown in my phototron .


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you grow Super Lemon Haze? That’s the first strain I grew and it was a favorite for a long time. My Lovebird enjoyed it as well! Sativas are really fun to grow .this super lemon haze with Pickle was grown in my phototron . View attachment 5003350


Jesus. Phototron really takes me back... All the way to the beginning.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Jesus. Phototron really takes me back... All the way to the beginning.


Yeah , it’s been a long strange ride.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah , it’s been a long strange ride.


Coming up on 35 years for me...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Coming up on 35 years for me...


Congrats. That’s a long time. Do you have any rare strains ?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congrats. That’s a long time. Do you have any rare strains ?


There have been lots of bumps in the road so not really anymore, I'm afraid.

I've still got one cross left, of Pre '98 Bubba Kush x Moonshine Haze. That's pretty rare...


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Trimming today, happy times. This song came up on my playlist. What are the chances three song writing genius’ would be in the same band?


My harvest tradition was a bottle of whiskey and DS-9 playing in the background


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you grow Super Lemon Haze?


Hell yea!!!
One of my favorite plants to grow
It's relatively easy to grow, but it does get tall so it will require training in an indoor grow (don't top it, you'll want that single cola with this strain, it's beautiful, just bend & tie down)
If you like Silver Haze or Super Silver Haze, try Pineapple Express.
Not as tall as a S.S. Haze (which is an advantage if head room is an issue) & a little more fussy than the Haze (it doesn't do that well in a high heat/humid environment) but it tastes/smells great & along with it's high THC levels, (around 25%,) it will get you fucked up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Trump
> Nice name for a strain, don't you think?
> I'd buy it
> Hey @zeddd, where did you get your name from?
> ...


Can’t remember I was pretty wasted when I thought of it but it could be something to do with pulp fiction and the lowest form of humanity named zed in the movie, I tried one d then dd, but they were all taken, I was persistent though. Thanks for asking


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 6, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Can’t remember I was pretty wasted when I thought of it but it could be something to do with pulp fiction and the lowest form of humanity named zed in the movie, I tried one d then dd, but they were all taken, I was persistent though. Thanks for asking


Thanks for answering my query, I am now at peace


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 6, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Can’t remember I was pretty wasted when I thought of it but it could be something to do with pulp fiction and the lowest form of humanity named zed in the movie, I tried one d then dd, but they were all taken, I was persistent though. Thanks for asking


Zeddd

is deaddd, baby


----------



## zeddd (Oct 6, 2021)

i


CatHedral said:


> Zeddd
> 
> is deaddd, baby


zed is dead


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2021)

Good news on the walking pants front. Goodwill had a pair of Rail Riders (a brand I had never heard of before today) in 34-30. 36-32 would have been better, but with the elastic waist, they fit. Six and a half bucks. My old pants are the zip off leg fishing pants from Columbia. They are still working, but too many briar patches have been working on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2021)

*Positive Outlooks*
*October 4 at 11:21 AM* · 
I spent an hour in the bank with my dad,
as he had to transfer some money. I couldn't resist
myself and asked...
''Dad, why don't we activate your internet banking?''
''Why would I do that?'' He asked...
''Well, then you wont have to spend an hour here for
things like making a transfer.
You can even do your shopping online. Everything will
be so easy!''
I was so excited about initiating him into the world of
Net banking.
He asked ''If I do that, I wont have to step out of the
house?”
''Yes, yes''! I said. I told him how even groceries can
be delivered at your door now and how amazon
delivers everything!
His answer left me tongue-tied.
He said ''Since I entered this bank today, I have met
four of my friends, I have chatted awhile with the staff
who know me very well by now.
You know, I am alone...this is the company that I need.
I like to get ready and come to the bank. I have
enough time, it is the physical touch that I crave.
Two years back, I got sick. The store owner from whom
I buy fruits, came to see me and sat by my bedside
and cried.
When your Mom fell down a few days back while on
her morning walk, our local grocer saw her and
immediately got his car to rush her home as he knows
where I live.
Would I have that 'human' touch if everything became
online?
Why would I want everything delivered to me and force
me to interact with just my computer?
I like to know the person that I'm dealing with and not
just the 'seller'. It creates bonds of Relationships.
Does Amazon deliver all this as well?'''
Technology isn't life..
Spend time with people .. Not with devices.
Writer: Unknown


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2021)

start selling more pillows, bitch!









Idaho wants MyPillow CEO to pay for costs to refute his false election fraud claim


Mike Lindell falsely claimed votes in all 44 counties in Idaho were electronically manipulated to switch votes to Biden. At least seven don’t use machines.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)

These 5 recent advances are changing everything we thought we knew about electronics


From wearable electronics to microscopic sensors to telemedicine, new advances like graphene and supercapacitors are already here.




bigthink.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm moving camp down at the pond. I will miss the fungi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm moving camp down at the pond. I will miss the fungi.
> 
> View attachment 5005038


is that how you get up to your tree stand? lol


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 8, 2021)

So my wife has been taking pills most of her life. Various sizes. Morning and night.
It just dawned on me that she just pops them all into her mouth and with water swallows them.
Where as with me I take mine one at a time.
Most of hers are mandatory. Mine, well, I'm supposed to take these two tiny things every day and I've thrown in 
some vitamin pills. Kinda big.
So I thought if she can do it why not me? Right?
I damn near killed myself.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> I'm moving camp down at the pond. I will miss the fungi.
> 
> View attachment 5005038


Set your drinks there.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

My 1st Happy Picture of the day


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

My 2nd 
This was Dopey at 8 weeks 



(I love that fucking Rabbit  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

Gotta watch this






Been there
Patted down with 25 in my pocket & he never caught it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5005522


The urge to sniff becomes strong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5005563


Nevermore


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

Simple, find those people who initiated and signed the petition, then kick them out of school for good. If they feel bad and ashamed about being a racists, perhaps they should adjust their attitude and not try to adjust reality to suit their hypocrisy and fear driven stupidity.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A slavery petition was the latest racist incident at this school. Parents and lawmakers are fed up | CNN


In schools across the US, while some White parents are telling school officials that lessons about race make White students feel bad, racist incidents are increasing, says one Kansas lawmaker.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

Did ya ever wake up with them bullfrogs on yer mind...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

*New Rule: The Slow-Moving Coup | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)

*Monologue: The Beginning of the End | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 10, 2021)

Put on a rager of a 9th birthday party this morning, made a bunch of kids happy, nerf gun war in a parkour gym and all the cupcakes and ice cream they could handle. 

Crazy neighbors are actually moving, rented a uhaul and everything. I can't help but laugh a bunch at their weird cult shit and just bad life skills. Good luck, there is a much greater than zero chance they get eaten by bears. 

Life's pretty decent lately, can't complain for once.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

Not sure how John Prine's birthday isn't a national holiday. We'll just assume it is an oversight and celebrate anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Oct 10, 2021)

Leaving out for a relay in about an hour, heading to Omaha NE.

Going to drive all night and into the morning, the truckstop I'm meeting the other driver at is about 10 and a half hours from our yard. I have to run hard on this one, this freight cannot be late

Having some biscuits and gravy before I leave 



I'll be rocking some driving music when I'm zipping through Chicago in a couple hours on my way out


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 11, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Having some biscuits and gravy before I leave


Taking the wayback machine I end up in Kentucky, summer of '78. Don't remember the town.
I had helped this woman move to a new apartment and to show her appreciation she took me to a local diner called Skinhead's.
At the time it boasted being in the top ten best truck stop diners list in America. Can't say for sure how reliable that statement was. (It was on the paper place mats with a little history about the place.)
The line waiting outside wrapped halfway around the building so I guess that was a good sign.
The woman I was with walked right up to the front of the line.
"Hey Betty Anne."
"Hi Linda Lou. You gotta booth for 2?"
"Sure right this way."
A lot of people seemed to know her. Lot of hellos and all from people in the line.
Still I was nervous with us cutting like this. So keeping my Massachusetts accent shut, I thought was wise.
Anyway I didn't know what was good so she ordered for me.
First time I had grits, biscuits and gravy and a few other southern breakfast delights. Delicious.
Looking back I'd guess that was the best Cardiac plate I ever ate.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


>


This band invented psychedelic rock in like 1962/63 in California, when LSD was legal.
Can you tell?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This band invented psychedelic rock in like 1962/63 in California, when LSD was legal.
> Can you tell?


One more






Yea, I have all their records, all 3 of them


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 11, 2021)

The cane! I shall turn the cane of hexing upon you, evil spheroid killer!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447386252618121218


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 11, 2021)

This made me LOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447696594078363649


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 11, 2021)

Out here at Love's in Omaha, got here around 12:30 this afternoon and ate and slept for a couple hours, other driver won't be here until 1-2am though lol. Probably try to sleep a couple more hours if this dog in the truck next to me ever stops fcking barking!

There's a Wendy's here but check this out, I ordered a Dave's double combo and when I got back to the truck to chow, I realized they gave me the wrong order. I was pissed at first, it was some double hamburger with onions, bacon and some sort of tangy cheese sauce (I think), but I ate it anyways because I was starving and it wasn't bad lol

I been up for a little bit and cleaned my windows and tidy up a bit in the truck and installed a new fresh pine scent Little Tree air freshener 

Here's a pic of my cab


Not the best pic, but facing west watching an Omaha sunset


I'm thinking about going inside right now and using some of my Love's fuel reward points to buy a pair of those fancy yellow tint night driving glasses.......


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes!
TAC GLASSES NIGHT VISION (as seen on TV!)


Here's a couple sweet trucks I just walked past


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 11, 2021)

That's how we do it


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 11, 2021)

Took me 2 years to learn how to back my truck and camper back alone into a campsite. Dozens of fights with my spotter (wife) meant life was better off that way.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 11, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Out here at Love's in Omaha, got here around 12:30 this afternoon and ate and slept for a couple hours, other driver won't be here until 1-2am though lol. Probably try to sleep a couple more hours if this dog in the truck next to me ever stops fcking barking!


We have an old bread company here in Hawaii called Love's Bakery and they recently went out of business due to covid. I was just in AZ a couple weeks ago and saw a big Love's sign in the distance and I got excited I had found the last "Love's Bakery" in existence because the logo is really similar, but now i am disappointed to learn it was just a gas station lol. 



vs


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Having some biscuits and gravy before I leave


Never understood the difference between American gravies & the rest of the Worlds
Brown/au jus/bechamel yes, but the shite they make here?
What is that nauseating looking shit?
I've seen red eye gravy, but nothing like that
What's in it?


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Never understood the difference between American gravies & the rest of the Worlds
> Brown/au jus/bechamel yes, but the shite they make here?
> What is that nauseating looking shit?
> I've seen red eye gravy, but nothing like that
> What's in it?


Simple stuff. Brown some pork sausage, don't drain, add flour, stir in milk, and season to taste. Continue stirring till thickened. Eat it hot.









Best Sausage Gravy - The Salty Marshmallow


Best Sausage Gravy is the most simple and flavorful country gravy from scratch! This mouthwatering gravy is perfect with your favorite biscuits and ready super fast!




thesaltymarshmallow.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Simple stuff. Brown some pork sausage, don't drain, add flour, stir in milk, and season to taste. Continue stirring till thickened. Eat it hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
But I think I'll pass, the visuals of it upset me.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This band invented psychedelic rock in like 1962/63 in California, when LSD was legal.
> Can you tell?. . . . . . . .


While they did invent psychedelic rock, they did it in Austin.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Yes!
> TAC GLASSES NIGHT VISION (as seen on TV!)
> View attachment 5007873
> 
> ...


Are those night glasses any good?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> While they did invent psychedelic rock, they did it in Austin.


Yup your right, they were from Texas.
But, they left Texas for California in 1966 & that's where they really took off.



Texas did produce some good musicians, that's very true.
Otherwise, if that State fell into the Gulf of Mexico I really wouldn't give a fuck 
These guys, all Texans were cool though, that's for sure 











and beside Janis, this guy is my favorite


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup your right, they were from Texas.
> But, they left Texas for California in 1966 & that's where they really took off.
> 
> View attachment 5008101
> ...


One more Willie


----------



## Er3 (Oct 12, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 5007892
> 
> View attachment 5007895
> 
> That's how we do it


Nice,I was a diesel tech before I was disabled..nothing like a big truck. Drivers are a special breed that are under appreciated. I thank veterans for their service. Let me thank all you drivers keeping our shelves stocked..oh we used to call drivers a loose nut behind the wheel. I saw some crazy shit on middle of the night road calls, don't miss that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2021)

*So, how would it work?
*
Donald will be in a NY state prison before the 2022 election, but he will still capture the GOP nomination for 2024! Because of massive cheating and shenanigans, he wins the 2024 election by a vote of the states in congress, while Garland wrings his hands in moral confusion. 

So what happens with Donald appointed as POTUS while in a NY maximum security slammer doing life, would they be stupid enough to give him day parole for the inauguration (good luck getting him back)? 

Will Roberts come to his cell and administer the oath of office (which he already broke many times)?

Will they put the presidential seal under the grub hole on the door of his maximum security prison cell? 

Give him the launch codes through the cell door grub hole? 

His one call a week from a pay phone will be a busy one!

Will Donald be the first president to live in the big house and not the white house? 

Will he shut the country down until NY agrees to release him from prison? 

Unfortunately these are serious questions, even though they were posted as a joke and to point out the absurdity of the situation. Trump stands a good chance of winning the republican nomination with a half rotted brain from inside a NY state maximum security cell. Furthermore if Biden stutters in a speech, it with be OMG all over the media, a crises and a rush to elect Trump to save America! 

If it sounds absurd, what have the last 5 years been?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2021)

But, New York didn't do too bad either.
No Blues though.
We expanded 
















Yea, I saw this band in 1978 in CBGB's ( a shithole bar in the Bowery, NYC  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This band invented psychedelic rock in like 1962/63 in California, when LSD was legal.
> Can you tell?


I made a mistake that was pointed out to me by @injinji , they did not get to California until 1966, not 1963.
I stand corrected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Just found this and had to post it somewhere...


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2021)

This is the thread


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy are our days


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2021)

Since I got vaccinated my glasses stick to my forehead magnetically!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2021)

Really not sure if I should place this here
It is sad that he passed away at an early age
But I'm happy that he existed & left us with his music (light one & imagine  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Really not sure if I should place this here
> It is sad that he passed away at an early age
> But I'm happy that he existed & left us with his music (light one & imagine  )


One more IZ (I can't help it  )


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

The voice of an angel.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Can’t wait, this should be epic.

edit: if anyone is getting a subscription to the Disney channel to watch this documentary, I highly recommend checking out Hamilton too. It’s simply fucking brilliant. I think I’ve watched it 20 times and each time it gets better.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The voice of an angel.


His Somewhere Over the Rainbow is magical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)

For the depressed out there. You are looking to shut down *default, or self referential processing*, it's the Devil that is tormenting you and everybody else too. It happens when we are not focused on a problem or task and are standing around with our thumb up our ass doing nothing in particular. You can take up meditation to shut this tormenting voice down or lower it's volume, or you could try magic mushrooms. It's mushroom season and in much of north America these *Psilocybe semilanceata* are in cow pastures or on lawns at this time of year.

I meditate myself, but used to grow magic mushrooms in my misspent youth, have a read:








Magic Mushrooms May Be the Biggest Aid in Treating Depression Since Prozac


Psilocybin, the active ingredient in "magic mushrooms," is now undergoing clinical trials. If all goes well, treatments could be available by 2024.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> One more IZ (I can't help it  )


Just have to finish with this.
A good departure from this World unto the next, right?


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 14, 2021)

Lennon and Randy Newman. So good.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Lennon and Randy Newman. So good.


Do you remember this/that night?
I do
I remember my sister bringing her ugly friends that blocked the TV screen while I was sitting behind them on my living room floor

But, I could still listen/hear them

They were decent


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)

Keep it up Donald! Next it will be don't vote if the republicans don't storm the courthouse and spring me from prison!  

*Trump Tells Republicans Not To Vote If His 2020 Election Loss Isn't 'Solved'*


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2021)

I love this/those guy's


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love this/those guy's


This is my favorite rendition of this song (It makes me weep every time & that's ok  )


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Do you remember this/that night?
> I do
> I remember my sister bringing her ugly friends that blocked the TV screen while I was sitting behind them on my living room floor
> 
> ...


I was just a toddler.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2021)

Simply put
Move the furniture & DANCE!!!


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## printer (Oct 14, 2021)

*Meteorite crashes through woman's bedroom ceiling, narrowly missing her*

A 2.9-pound meteorite broke through the British Columbia woman’s roof last week. 

A woman in British Columbia, Canada is thankfully unhurt after a meteorite came crashing down through her bedroom ceiling and landed on her bed, narrowly missing her. 

The New York Times reports 66-year-old Ruth Hamilton was sound asleep on the night of Oct. 3 when she awoke to the sound of a crash and her barking dog, and realized she was covered in drywall debris. 

Shortly after, she found a hole in her bedroom ceiling and thought a tree may have fallen on her house and called 911. 

But while on the phone with the operator, she noticed a rock about the size of a man’s fist was nestled between her two pillows. 

“Oh, my gosh,” she told the operator, according to the Times. “There’s a rock in my bed.” 

An officer who arrived on the scene speculated the rock may have come from a nearby construction site, where blasts had previously occurred for work on a highway. But the officer determined no blasts had occurred on that night. The officer then correctly assumed the 2.8-pound rock came from outer space.

Researchers later confirmed the rock was indeed a meteorite from an asteroid and noted others in the area had heard two loud blasts and seen a fireball flying across the sky, according to the Times. 

“It just seems surreal,” Hamilton told the Times. “Then I’ll go in and look in the room and, yep, there’s still a hole in my ceiling. Yep, that happened.” 

Millions of meteoroids travel through Earth’s atmosphere every day, but most are small and burn up quickly in the atmosphere, while very few hit the ground.








Meteorite crashes through woman’s bedroom ceiling, narrowly missing her


A 2.9-pound meteorite broke through the British Columbia woman’s roof last week.




thehill.com





"Missed me by that much."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2021)

@blu3bird something to consider on your next run!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449018321471524873


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5010830


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5010887


I knew a kid that lived on "pet cemetery rd." growing up. There was indeed a creepy pet cemetery.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2021)

Any Sopranos fans out there will think this is cool. 

Sopranos' star reveals how he landed iconic role








'Sopranos' star Steven Van Zandt reveals how he landed role of Silvio Dante - CNN Video


Steven Van Zandt talks about how playing in Bruce Springsteen's E Street Band helped him land the role of Silvio on the "The Sopranos."




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5010985


You forgot Burkina Faso


----------



## topcat (Oct 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5008520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You forgot Burkina Faso


Ice is an issue there and skates are in short supply!


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2021)

Brings a big/huge smile to my face   

Liz Cheney, Lisa Murkowski and other Trump targets outraise their Republican rivals (msn.com)


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2021)

Funny or sad?
Trump Switches Arizona Audit Focus to Pima County, Demands Loss to Biden Be Decertified (msn.com)
I just pissed myself laughing
Is that sad?
Or funny?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2021)

Angry thread for this moment
Sorry
'Grifting on his hostage-taking': Acosta reacts to Trump threat (msn.com)
Just listen too this fucking fool, who led our nation (Ha fucking ha!!!!)
4:50 or so is good


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Angry thread for this moment
> Sorry
> 'Grifting on his hostage-taking': Acosta reacts to Trump threat (msn.com)
> Just listen too this fucking fool, who led our nation (Ha fucking ha!!!!)
> 4:50 or so is good


In motherfucking contrast






I rember vidly that/this speach sitting on the/my floor in my living room.
I liked him, immediately.
Then he was murderd 6 months later
Go figure?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> In motherfucking contrast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was his inauguration speech. That one might only be topped by Lincoln’s second.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2021)

Ok
time too smile
(Three weeks, and I'll be there  )


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 16, 2021)

Loving the dancing blonde in the background.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Loving the dancing blonde in the background.


I went to this same pub with my father (God rest his Soul) searching for traditional Irish music, and the only place to go was County Clare.






We sat in a corner table & all of a sudden all these men, sat around us, when there were many vacant tables around us.
Then from underneath there coats they all pulled instruments & began to play.
Fucking memorable night 

Oh, I will play this, because it is worthy






But DOOLINS, pub in Claire, is where you want to go 

Tin whistle is my thing
Wanna hear some?
PM me & I'll upload some
If you dare


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 16, 2021)

Sorry to go all Star Trek nerd, but Captain Janeway was from County Clare in a Voyager episode


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Sorry to go all Star Trek nerd, but Captain Janeway was from County Clare in a Voyager episode


My ancestors are from Galway, but I love Clare.
That place & Kerry hold a deep spot in my heart.
Fuck it
Let' Dance!!!


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Never understood the difference between American gravies & the rest of the Worlds
> Brown/au jus/bechamel yes, but the shite they make here?
> What is that nauseating looking shit?
> I've seen red eye gravy, but nothing like that
> What's in it?


It's just canned sausage gravy, nothing special lol. Libby's brand. I put a bunch of black pepper on my biscuits and gravy, I like black pepper on almost everything


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> It's just canned sausage gravy, nothing special lol. Libby's brand. I put a bunch of black pepper on my biscuits and gravy, I like black pepper on almost everything


I'm with you on the black pepper. We use a lot of dried pepper flakes too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Sorry to go all Star Trek nerd, but Captain Janeway was from County Clare in a Voyager episode


I don’t recall her from Star Trek.

I only saw her in Star Trek - The Interminable Spinoffs.


----------



## mooray (Oct 17, 2021)

Always a bittersweet happiness, I took down a couple plants this morning, because apparently it's going to rain tonight and then start up again on Wednesday and go for a week straight. I've had these going from seed since March, they were my backyard buddies.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Always a bittersweet happiness, I took down a couple plants this morning, because apparently it's going to rain tonight and then start up again on Wednesday and go for a week straight. I've had these going from seed since March, they were my backyard buddies.


It’s nice when your buddies get you frosting-eating high.


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don’t recall her from Star Trek.
> 
> I only saw her in Star Trek - The Interminable Spinoffs.


One of my friends called one of them Deep Shit Nine. I never really watched the original, much less all the spinoffs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2021)

I think this might be one of the cutest and more messed up things I have seen. I don't know if this is animal cruelty or just weirdly sweet.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think this might be one of the cutest and more messed up things I have seen. I don't know if this is animal cruelty or just weirdly sweet.


I’m going with messed up and if you watched all of those entirely, you are smoking some really good shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)

The problem with America’s semi-rich


America’s upper-middle class works more, optimizes their kids, and is miserable.




www.vox.com





*The problem with America’s semi-rich*
America’s upper-middle class works more, optimizes their kids, and is miserable.

It’s easy to place the blame for America’s economic woes on the 0.1 percent. They hoard a disproportionate amount of wealth and are taking an increasingly and unacceptably large part of the country’s economic growth. To quote Bernie Sanders, the “billionaire class” is thriving while many more people are struggling. Or to channel Elizabeth Warren, the top 0.1 percent holds a similar amount of wealth as the bottom 90 percent — a staggering figure.

There’s a space between that 0.1 percent and the 90 percent that’s often overlooked: the 9.9 percent that resides between them. They’re the group in focus in a new book by philosopher Matthew Stewart (no relation), The 9.9 percent: The New Aristocracy That Is Entrenching Inequality and Warping Our Culture.

There are some defining characteristics of today’s American upper-middle class, per Stewart’s telling. They are hyper-focused on getting their kids into great schools and themselves into great jobs, at which they’re willing to work super-long hours. They want to live in great neighborhoods, even if that means keeping others out, and will pay what it takes to ensure their families’ fitness and health. They believe in meritocracy, that they’ve gained their positions in society by talent and hard work. They believe in markets. They’re rich, but they don’t feel like it — they’re always looking at someone else who’s richer.

They’re also terrified. While this 9.9 percent drives inequality — they want to lock in their positions for themselves and their families — they’re also driven by inequality. They recognize that American society is increasingly one of have-nots, and they’re determined not to be one of them.
more...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Oct 18, 2021)

Upside down Curious George.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> Upside down Curious George.


He didn't stay in character long enough to suit me. But it's always good when he waves the sarcasm flag.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 19, 2021)

Car crapped out this weekend, overheated like a butthole. Recently had some work done, so took it back. Amazingly they didn't try to charge me. Just a loose hose, that I had already reattached and tightened. Just paid for a few gallons of coolant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)

Should be hydrothermal!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

It's 64 degrees, the moon is a couple days from being full and I'm headed out for my midnight ramble. With any luck, this will be coming around on the mp3 the first mile in.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 19, 2021)

I stopped at a yard sale yesterday on the way home from work and I found this for $10 !

An 80 lb anvil




I just need to get a small gas fired forge and some blacksmithing tools now! 

I was looking at this forge








3 Burner Multipurpose - Majestic Forge - Gas Blacksmith and Farrier Forges for Sale


This forge comes complete. All you need is an Propane tank. Setup usually takes less than 10 minutes and is very simple. Full setup instructions are included. With a little care the liners normally last many years. However if you should need to replace the liner it only requires removal of a...



www.majesticforge.com





I've always had a small interest in blacksmithing, maybe I could make a knife or a dagger

Manly man stuff


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I stopped at a yard sale yesterday on the way home from work and I found this for $10 !
> 
> An 80 lb anvil
> View attachment 5013084
> ...


I find those videos on youtube of the guy just melting random shit (metals) endlessly enjoyable.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I find those videos on youtube of the guy just melting random shit (metals) endlessly enjoyable.


Seriously. You are only about a 4 hour drive from me. I’ll trade you three ounces of my best shit for one ounce of whatever you’re smoking.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 20, 2021)

*Illinois Is Selling More Than $100 Million In Weed Every Month- WROK (Rockford)*


According to the numbers posted at the IDFPR website, the lion's share of recreational marijuana purchases at Illinois' dispensaries (about $684 million) were made by Illinois residents, but a pretty hefty chunk of the state's overall take (over $312 million) came from out-of-state, or just-across-the-border.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5010056


words out! Manchin's against electric<yawn>


----------



## HGCC (Oct 20, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Illinois Is Selling More Than $100 Million In Weed Every Month- WROK (Rockford)*
> 
> 
> According to the numbers posted at the IDFPR website, the lion's share of recreational marijuana purchases at Illinois' dispensaries (about $684 million) were made by Illinois residents, but a pretty hefty chunk of the state's overall take (over $312 million) came from out-of-state, or just-across-the-border.


Is the retail weed any good there? I had someone with a med card grab me a cartridge last time I was there and it was shockingly expensive (well, not really, but 50 is on the high end). Didn't go to any shops myself.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Is the retail weed any good there? I had someone with a med card grab me a cartridge last time I was there and it was shockingly expensive (well, not really, but 50 is on the high end). Didn't go to any shops myself.


I have no idea but have heard it is just as cheap to buy on the street if not cheaper. They wanted to have just approved, traceable weed for sale. I think that fell though as they can't do anything right anyway.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 20, 2021)

That's what I heard, an acquaintance got some little sealable mylar bags and printed a logo on it to compete with shops and comes in a bit under what they charge. Glad the black market still exists.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2021)

Dear Santa,

All I want for Xmas.









Chevy Has a New 10-Liter Crate Motor That Makes 1004 HP


A naturally aspirated engine with that much power and 876 lb-ft of torque on pump gas proves that we're in the midst of a golden age.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5013444


When my niece was about 13 years old Sister ask her if she knew what a turntable was. She said, "Mom, of course I do. It's the thing the DJ turns back and forth to make those sounds."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

Level 5 atmospheric river to unleash flooding across drought-stricken California | CNN


After nearly a year without rain, a series of potent Pacific storms are directed at Northern California this week, potentially bringing as much as a foot of rainfall and up to three feet of snow in the Sierra Nevada.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 21, 2021)

poor lil trumpy misses twitter so bad!









Twitter users took just 2 hours to get into TRUTH Social and create dummy accounts for Donald Trump and Mike Pence, exposing the beta site's vulnerabilities


The launch of Trump's Twitter-like TRUTH Social platform is slated for the first quarter of 2022, but its beta testing site was live on October 20.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 21, 2021)

Had one of the wheels needed a small touch up. I tried to spray some and it alligatored as the paint had not cured enough. So let it sit overnight and tried again. Same thing. Ended up stripping the face side with lacquer thinner and scrub pads, then wipe down with a paper towel. Left a nice dull primer base. Let that sit overnight with a fan on it in the garage overnight. I can smell if the paint is cured enough now. Scrubbed it all down with the scratch pad again today and some sand paper for the tight spots. 

Got two coats on and looking good. One more to go. Painting in the garage as it's too windy out so it's stinking up the house even with some good air flow.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

Marine Corps veteran granted valor award after disarming robbery suspect in Yuma gas station


The Arizona Marine who was caught on surveillance video stopping an armed robbery at a Yuma gas station has been honored with the county's Citizen's Valor Award for "extraordinary heroism and exceptional courage."




www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2021)

But Putin is Donald's buddy and a HE-RO of the republicans in America, their ally and friend, besides he's white and a "Christian"! How can this be, FREEDUMB!  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Putin rages against vaccine refusal as COVID-19 deaths hit record highs in Russia


Russia’s daily infections have been surging for weeks and coronavirus mortality numbers topped 1,000 for the first time over the weekend amid low vaccination rates, lax public attitudes toward taki…




nypost.com





*Putin rages against vaccine refusal as COVID-19 deaths hit record highs in Russia*

MOSCOW — Authorities in Moscow on Thursday announced plans to shut restaurants, cinemas and non-food stores and introduce other restrictions later this month, as Russia registered the highest daily numbers of new coronavirus infections and deaths since the start of the pandemic.

The government coronavirus task force reported 36,339 new confirmed infections and 1,036 deaths in the past 24 hours. That brought Russia’s death toll to 227,389, by far the highest in Europe. President Vladimir Putin has voiced consternation about vaccine hesitancy and sought to urge more to come forward for jabs.

Putin on Wednesday responded to rising contagion and deaths by ordering Russians to stay off work from Oct. 30 to Nov. 7, and Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin followed up Thursday by introducing a slew of restrictions in the capital.

All non-food stores, gyms, cinemas and other entertainment venues in the Russian capital will be shut from Oct. 28 to Nov. 7. Restaurants and cafes will only be allowed to deliver takeaway orders, and schools and kindergartens will also be closed during that period.
...


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> All I want for Xmas.
> 
> ...


OMG


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 22, 2021)

Guys, there's no turning back

I have given in to the demons inside me today, they're too powerful


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> OMG


Imagine a big turbocharger on it special HO gas and a few other Do Hickes... Dunno too many drive trains that would take it without blowing up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm going HO slotcar racing tomorrow

I haven't raced in several years, but I have a reputation to uphold from time to time


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2021)

The wife and I went out to a small party tonight. Friday night is my usual camp night, so it did mess with my schedule a little. But it was good to see everyone, and I'll still do my midnight ramble here in a little while.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 24, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm going HO slotcar racing tomorrow
> 
> I haven't raced in several years, but I have a reputation to uphold from time to time


Well I won the qualifier and took second in the main- I really thought I might win it, but the yellow lane (which has the tightest turns) gave me trouble in the main- there were about 25 racers there, it was really great


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

There is expected to be a shortage of US truckers by about 80,000 people, as the older ones retire and the Trumper ones catch covid and die, or are so fucked up they can't work! When black and brown drivers take their place, things will slow down while the cops pull them over every few miles for driving while black! Truckers are gonna be pulled over a lot in the next decade and log books will never be scrutinized as much they as will be when black and brown folks are behind the wheels of the big rigs! Truck drivers will go from country music loving good ole white boys to the "other" pretty quick, as the numbers of minorities in the profession grow.

Like the military, unions and the medical profession, the more black and brown people are involved, the more the institutions are despised. Trump shitting on the military and gold star families made little impression on republicans, because so many minorities are in the military and it is a socially progressive organization. Those who wrap themselves in the flag, or wear it as a fashion statement, have little use for people in the military these days, they are more loyal to Putin than America and have thrown their lot in with America's enemies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Should be hydrothermal!
> 
> View attachment 5012670


No. Hydrothermal belongs to geologists.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 24, 2021)

Well the midwest inlaws left. Were fairly pleasant, but apparently got all their rambles about stupid bullshit in while I wasn't around. Had no idea that the epoch times came in print format or that Sean Spicer had a show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. Hydrothermal belongs to geologists.


Greek with Greek, Latin with Latin, mixing the two is a linguistic faux pas!


----------



## mooray (Oct 24, 2021)

It's been raining hard non-effing-stop since last night. Usually we get zero rain in September and we had a little, then October is usually very little no rain, but we've had a bunch and we're barely a month into fall. It's weird, but I'll take it. Good for the Sierra's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2021)

The case for changing the laws around insanity and bringing back state hospitals. You can just surround Trump rallies to capture them with butterfly nets. Make a fake plastic Donald for bait and clean up the country real quick!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*'Daily Show's' Klepper reveals what happened at Trump rally*


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 24, 2021)

One of our drivers up and quit this weekend, soooo.....

Heading out this morning to Beltsville, MD. Looks like I'll drive around the north side of D.C to get there., I'll be honest, little nervous about that lol.

I'll get to Hagerstown, MD (about 9 1/2 hours) today and shut down and I believe Beltsville will be less than 2 hours away tomorrow morning, I'll start early and hopefully beat traffic. 

Happy that I'll drive through Pennsylvania again through the Allegheny mountains on I-76, super beautiful and hopefully I'll see some nice fall color. I will try to get pics for you guys

Running I-76 is going to cost my boss about $300 in tolls, probably the most expensive interstate in the U.S.

Anyways, going up to the yard to get in my truck now


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Oct 25, 2021)

I always check, its always a rabbit hanging out on the other side of the fence...but someday, someday it's gonna be some kids and I can tell them to get off my lawn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> One of our drivers up and quit this weekend, soooo.....
> 
> Heading out this morning to Beltsville, MD. Looks like I'll drive around the north side of D.C to get there., I'll be honest, little nervous about that lol.
> 
> ...


A great time to look for a raise! There are shortages of drivers all over the place, 80,000 jobs opening in the USA alone in the near future, the industry is starting to panic, supply and demand = more per mile, plus expenses.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Well the midwest inlaws left. Were fairly pleasant, but apparently got all their rambles about stupid bullshit in while I wasn't around. Had no idea that the epoch times came in print format or that Sean Spicer had a show.


We went to a party Friday night. Really nice couple who would do anything for you. But the guy was telling us about the news he had been watching on You Tube. He said that the IRS, FBI, etc, etc. were already gone, but their closing had not been made public yet. Also that angels were going to kill all the evil people soon, and the next ten years would be blessed like no other.

It would be funny if it wasn't so scary.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> . . . . . . . Running I-76 is going to cost my boss about $300 in tolls, probably the most expensive interstate in the U.S. . . . .


They have turned the Interstate Highway into a toll-road? Don't they belong to the federal government?


----------



## HGCC (Oct 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> We went to a party Friday night. Really nice couple who would do anything for you. But the guy was telling us about the news he had been watching on You Tube. He said that the IRS, FBI, etc, etc. were already gone, but their closing had not been made public yet. Also that angels were going to kill all the evil people soon, and the next ten years would be blessed like no other.
> 
> It would be funny if it wasn't so scary.


That it is. 

Ignorance surrounded by positive reinforcement. Viva america.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> They have turned the Interstate Highway into a toll-road? Don't they belong to the federal government?


PA turnpike has been a toll road since forever. it's owned by the state but part of the interstate system. and you'd think with all the money they get, the road would be in better shape.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 25, 2021)

Man I am still laughing so damn hard at the inlaws being uncomfortable that women were working out in workout clothes at the place people go to exercise outside. Just lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Oct 25, 2021)

Ok made it, great day for a cruise it's 74° and sunny out here, was shitty and raining when I left Michigan this morning.

There's a Wendy's at this Love's, I'm having a Dave's double combo with ice tea for supper right now

Got here got a spot, dropped my trailer to bobtail over to fuel island and can hear air pissing out from somewhere whenever I hit the brakes......DAMNIT, probably just a leaking brake chamber. They have mechanics here and I've checked in and I'm next in line to get my truck looked at/fixed. This place is busy AF at 230pm already there was only a couple 2-3 spots open and I GOT ONE lol



More pics in a minute, I'm trying to eat real quick...


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 25, 2021)

Ok coming into Maryland on I-70. Crappy pic my windshield is filthy, going to clean soon as my truck gets looked at


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 25, 2021)

Pennsylvania on I-76 east about to get on I-70 east to Hagerstown where I'm at now for the night


More I-76 east so beautiful out here





This is on I-70 east


Going into the tunnel through Allegheny Mountain


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 25, 2021)

WTH lol, just talked to dispatch and they want me back in Port Huron, MI by Wednesday morning at 7am....

......I'm not sure that's going to happen 

I'll try though, I like a challenge lol


Here's where I'm at (the red arrow), it's cooling right down and looks like some rain is going to move in soon. Probably just wait to wash my widows now lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> they want me back in Port Huron, MI


if you happen to see any places in MD that offer Baltimore style pit beef, grab a sammich. really good stuff.


----------



## Bear420 (Oct 25, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4817460View attachment 4817462View attachment 4817463


she's awesome


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2021)

Watch Oregon-born condors fly free in Arizona


Three condors hatched and raised by the Oregon Zoo joined the free-flying condor population last month.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## HGCC (Oct 26, 2021)

I heard Ben shapiro speak for the first time this morning. It was as funny as the first time i heard Jared kushner. The master race sounds like their balls are in the process of dropping.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)

"Non-stupid people always underestimate the damaging power of stupid individuals. In particular non-stupid people constantly forget that at all times and places and under any circumstances to deal and/or associate with stupid people always turns out to be a costly mistake." Carlo Cipolla In the 1970s, an economic historian called Carlo Cipolla wrote a provocative article titled "The Basic Laws of Human Stupidity". This week's episode is about his theory of the destructiveness of stupid behavior and why it is so underestimated and misunderstood. Show Notes: The Basic Laws Of Human Stupidity by Carlo M. Cipolla The Five Universal Laws Of Stupidity by Corrine Purtill


----------



## mooray (Oct 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I heard Ben shapiro speak for the first time this morning. It was as funny as the first time i heard Jared kushner. The master race sounds like their balls are in the process of dropping.


Lol his sound and appearance are so weaselly! Aside from his one meltdown, he can argue though.


----------



## HGCC (Oct 26, 2021)

...but he can't get chick's wet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2021)

*Neo-Nazi Organizers Of Charlottesville Being Financially Wrecked By Lawsuit*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452618320843141120


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 27, 2021)

From the armored division


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2021)

A Canadian trick to keep yer arse from being frozen to the seat!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2021)

Betsy DeVos' family claims $100 million con with investment in health care startup Theranos


Elizabeth Holmes allegedly defrauded and misled former U.S. Education Secretary Betsy DeVos' family with false information about Theranos' potential.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2021)

Senators bought and paid for, I hope someone goes fanatical on them in their primaries next time around, they should start collecting money in a superpac to get rid of each of them, starting now. Moderate my ass, they are both owned and cashing in, they are every bit as bad as republicans, useless as democrats and as human beings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Oct 30, 2021)

Wait for the donkey!


----------



## HGCC (Oct 31, 2021)

Well missed the pic, but just rolled past 333k in my 2003 4runner. Put new plugs and coils in this weekend and it drives like a dream again.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Well missed the pic, but just rolled past 333k in my 2003 4runner. Put new plugs and coils in this weekend and it drives like a dream again. View attachment 5020171


I love shit like that. I’m hoping my 97 k young Honda is my last IC car.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Well missed the pic, but just rolled past 333k in my 2003 4runner. Put new plugs and coils in this weekend and it drives like a dream again. View attachment 5020171


860528 on my 2014 Freightliner


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> 860528 on my 2014 Freightliner
> View attachment 5020332


Diesel snob


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy I made out just past Gretna, NE. I'm about 715 miles from the yard and shutting down for the night

Around 515 more miles and I'll be in Laramie, WY tomorrow 

Found some sweet little mom n pop truckstop off I-80 to stay at tonight, rolled in around 7pm and 4-5 spots open lol, HELL YES! Unbelievable to find this little gem of a place, there only room for about 12 trucks so it's going to be nice and quiet for once instead of a busy ass Love's or T/A with 70 + trucks

Went inside and got a delicious BLT sub and ice cold Coke


I just gave some of the sub to a stray cat wandering around by my truck


Here's a cool looking older Peterbilt a couple spots over



I have one of our new refrigerated trailers, looks cool with the LED lights



Just happy as hell to be out working and living life out here


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 31, 2021)

@ blu3bird

Seen semi locally, zombie trailer, note brake light hanging by optic nerve 

braaaaakes


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Happy I made out just past Gretna, NE. I'm about 715 miles from the yard and shutting down for the night
> 
> Around 515 more miles and I'll be in Laramie, WY tomorrow
> 
> ...


My dad was a diesel mechanic. He loved working on Peterbuilts and anything that was from Cummins.

Hated International Harvesters.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 1, 2021)

Well I'm in Laramie, only the driver I'm meeting up with wanted to switch trailers at the Love's and it's on the south side of I-80.....but I can still get out of my truck and see the mountains behind me !!!

I fckn love it, I feel like a little kid on vacation lol. It's no big deal to some of you guys who live out west and see mountains all the time, but I don't get to, this is my second time out here I AM PUMPED 

it is cold out here, roads are clear but there is slick spots. I did see a big truck in the ditch on the way here between Sydney NE and Cheyenne 









It started snowing as soon as I left Greenwood NE this morning and been cold all day, also was given a free large coffee from that mom n pop truckstop I stayed at last night


There's a Carl's Jr here at this Love's and I just ate a SUPERSTAR BURGER and it was pretty damn good lol


A pic in Wyoming before Laramie coming down that 5% grade just west of the rest area with the Lincoln monument 


North Platte, NE this morning 


I am so happy today, being out here, truck is running good, heater in the truck is kicking ass and Trump isn't our president 

Nothing can bring me down right now


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well I'm in Laramie, only the driver I'm meeting up with wanted to switch trailers at the Love's and it's on the south side of I-80.....but I can still get out of my truck and see the mountains behind me !!!
> 
> I fckn love it, I feel like a little kid on vacation lol. It's no big deal to some of you guys who live out west and see mountains all the time, but I don't get to, this is my second time out here I AM PUMPED
> 
> ...


Do you own the tractor, or is it the company’s?


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Do you own the tractor, or is it the company’s?


No not my tractor, I'm just a pissant company driver lol. Seriously though, my boss treats us really good, I couldn't be happier 

Someday I'll have my own rig


I'm shutting down tonight at a crap hole Pilot in Cheyenne, WY. It's not busy right now but I'm sure when I wake up I'll have to tell some dickhead driver to move his truck because he blocked me in


I'm bringing back a reefer with 41,000 lbs of Jimmy Dean frozen sausage. Here's the bill of lading


Here's my CAT scale ticket - gross weight almost 78,000 lbs

Quick explanation of the weight - I can weigh 80,000lb GVW, that is 12,000 on my steer axle
34,000 on my drive axle
34,000 on trailer axle

You can see I'm balanced out pretty good, this isn't my first rodeo


Here's some crazy fog I just ran through for almost 20 miles between Laramie and Cheyenne


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> No not my tractor, I'm just a pissant company driver lol. Seriously though, my boss treats us really good, I couldn't be happier
> 
> Someday I'll have my own rig
> 
> ...


Gas prices are +$1 locally.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 1, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Gas prices are +$1 locally.


That is crazy, I do believe you though


Side note, even though most Pilots are pretty dumpy, they do have slices of PJ Fresh pizza and it's good

Usually 2 for $6 slices, I got just one tonight and an ice tea


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 1, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> That is crazy, I do believe you though
> 
> 
> Side note, even though most Pilots are pretty dumpy, they do have slices of PJ Fresh pizza and it's goodView attachment 5021060
> ...


I'd be pissed they shorted me 3 pieces of pepperoni.



j/k looks good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2021)

There are shortages of truckers, it's projected 80,000 will be needed in the coming years in the USA alone, in the UK the situation is dire. Look for better pay and working conditions, along with self driving trucks eventually for long distance highway runs.









Low pay, long hours, high pressure: what it's really like to be an HGV driver


What drivers told us about life on the road.




theconversation.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are shortages of truckers, it's projected 80,000 will be needed in the coming years in the USA alone, in the UK the situation is dire. Look for better pay and working conditions, along with self driving trucks eventually for long distance highway runs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what kind of pay a new bottom-rung driver gets in the States.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2021)

Trucks with next generation batteries and this system could make electric trucking a reality. You only need to run wires on 60 to 120 mile stretches of highway to recharge truck batteries on the fly and go for several hundred miles until you recharge again, while on the move using GPS autonav and eventually, no drivers with no gears to change on an EV. You could even use hybrid diesel electric and batteries with the system and they would all have dynamic braking with the electric motors recharging batteries. If it slashed fuel costs I can see owners getting onboard, the pantograph system doesn't look too expensive to mount on a truck compared to a few thousand gallons of diesel.

*The highway where trucks work like electric trains*





In Lübeck, Germany, there's one of several eHighway test projects: overhead catenary wires, where electric trucks with pantographs can pull power directly from the grid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder what kind of pay a new bottom-rung driver gets in the States.


Supply and demand for now, they are getting desperate, it's a big part of the supply chain issues and thousands are due to retire or are croaking. In the UK they had to call in the army to get fuel to gas stations.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

Stardate 02112021


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are shortages of truckers, it's projected 80,000 will be needed in the coming years in the USA alone, in the UK the situation is dire. Look for better pay and working conditions, along with self driving trucks eventually for long distance highway runs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the head of their union said every year 40k licenses are issued; it's not the life you think it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the head of their union said every year 40k licenses are issued; it's not the life you think it is.


Supply and demand, I think you'll see pay and conditions improve, automation in the future will be a big factor and that will depend on electric trucks that don't need to shift gears hauling loads on interstate highways. See my post above for a likely direction that is going in. For now, if ya want people to drive trucks give them the opportunity to train for free and then pay them a decent wage with decent working conditions, problem solved in short order.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2021)

I hope everyone had a Happy Halloween! It was so much fun to decorate the tent and enter the contest. Can you vote for me please. Have a nice day. Thanks!





Which photo do you like best? #Halloween #ViparSpectra


It's time to vote the winner!! So excited!!! :D :D :D Everyone could Let read this contest rule again here! https://www.rollitup.org/t/viparspectra-halloween-photo-contest-p4000-led-grow-light.1063954 We have 6 participants in this contest, who will be lucky to win P4000 LED grow light...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

instead of living in a metaverse we have a whole beautiful universe of our own..open your eyes.


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> instead of living in a metaverse we have a whole beautiful universe of our own..open your eyes.


This is Monique, trying really hard to love my new memory foam lol.
I rescued her twice from the same shelter. First for my youngest daughter, who quickly lost interest because internet, and again when my ex-bitch drove her 90 miles away to the shelter we got her from 5 years earlier. She didn't tell me and Monique was there for another three months before the grapevine got back to me. I called the shelter and retrieved her (again) in less than 24 hours.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> instead of living in a metaverse we have a whole beautiful universe of our own..open your eyes.


I know your helping him....those waifs need us.......such a righteous act to come to an animals rescue.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope everyone had a Happy Halloween! It was so much fun to decorate the tent and enter the contest. Can you vote for me please. Have a nice day. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you got that led . nice work!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> looks like you got that led . nice work!


Really? That’s so cool. I can’t believe it! Do you think it would work well in a 4 by 4 tent.?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Really? That’s so cool. I can’t believe it! Do you think it would work well in a 4 by 4 tent.?


i couldn't find where to vote but you are leading by like 15 votes i think?

i didn't read the specs on it. i've run leds for awhile now and 40 w/sq ft seems like the sweet spot for bloom.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> View attachment 5021465


what your country looks like to us. 


mess with the bull and you get the horns.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2021)

first off, has anybody heard from DaMick lately?

and secondly, this dude thinks this virus/ crisis resulted in men going to porn? i remember teh Sears catalog from the 80's. 









Sen. Hawley says American men are 'withdrawing' into pornography and video games amid 'crisis'


Missouri Republican Josh Hawley said there's a "crisis of American men," arguing that men are "withdrawing" into pornography and video games.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> first off, has anybody heard from DaMick lately?
> 
> and secondly, this dude thinks this virus/ crisis resulted in men going to porn? i remember teh Sears catalog from the 80's.
> 
> ...


They need to take Fistpump down.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> first off, has anybody heard from DaMick lately?
> 
> and secondly, this dude thinks this virus/ crisis resulted in men going to porn? i remember teh Sears catalog from the 80's.
> 
> ...


it's known as the incel.,just what a baby boy does when he's upset?..put's his hand down his diaper.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> This is Monique, trying really hard to love my new memory foam lol.
> I rescued her twice from the same shelter. First for my youngest daughter, who quickly lost interest because internet, and again when my ex-bitch drove her 90 miles away to the shelter we got her from 5 years earlier. She didn't tell me and Monique was there for another three months before the grapevine got back to me. I called the shelter and retrieved her (again) in less than 24 hours. View attachment 5021444
> 
> 
> ...


it's beyond me some people; stick with your cat..happy you got her back; get her micro-chipped so your family can't pull that shit. she needs scratching post


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 2, 2021)

She's chipped, I changed the info to mine. She doesn't use scratching posts, but pulls the carpet up all day long. 

Were on the fifth floor of our building, she just loves to lounge on the deck and watch the birds and squirrels (when it's warm).


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what your country looks like to us.
> View attachment 5021466
> 
> mess with the bull and you get the horns.


A codswallop aficionado, I was about due. Your sentiment is pious claptrap.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> A codswallop aficionado, I was about due. Your sentiment is pious claptrap.


speak English you knob end.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> She's chipped, I changed the info to mine. She doesn't use scratching posts, but pulls the carpet up all day long.
> 
> Were on the fifth floor of our building, she just loves to lounge on the deck and watch the birds and squirrels (when it's warm).


there's this large rectangle what seems like cardboard with a million holes- cats go NUTS to scratch at it even over a pole..they're cheap too and at walmart everywhere.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> This is Monique, trying really hard to love my new memory foam lol.
> I rescued her twice from the same shelter. First for my youngest daughter, who quickly lost interest because internet, and again when my ex-bitch drove her 90 miles away to the shelter we got her from 5 years earlier. She didn't tell me and Monique was there for another three months before the grapevine got back to me. I called the shelter and retrieved her (again) in less than 24 hours. View attachment 5021444
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes when i leave here i think about the posts of the day and yours still resonates with me today..thank you for your steady resolve to re-home her- and what a beauty she is..go to walmart and buy a piece of cheap memory foam if that's what she likes


----------



## vonfatman (Nov 3, 2021)

thanks for the pics....i lived in laramie for five years and appreciate it's beauty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)

Truck driver shortage has companies offering $100K salaries and signing bonuses for drivers


“It’s estimated we're about 80,000 drivers short nationwide.”




www.fox5vegas.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)

*QAnon believers gathered to see something physically impossible*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2021)

An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car, found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle. She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs, “I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!”. The four men didn't wait for a second threat. They got out and ran like mad. The lady, somewhat shaken, then proceeded to load her shopping bags into the back of the car and got into the driver’s seat. She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition. She tried and tried, and then she realized why. It was for the same reason she had wondered why there was a football, a Frisbee and two 12-packs of beer in the front seat. A few minutes later, she found her own car parked four or five spaces farther down. She loaded her bags into the car and drove to the police station to report her mistake. The sergeant to whom she told the story couldn't stop laughing. He pointed to the other end of the counter, where four pale men were reporting a car jacking by a mad, elderly woman described as white, less than five feet tall, glasses, curly white hair, and carrying a large handgun. No charges were filed. 
The moral of the story? If you’re going to have a senior moment… make it memorable.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5022268
> An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car, found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle. She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs, “I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!”. The four men didn't wait for a second threat. They got out and ran like mad. The lady, somewhat shaken, then proceeded to load her shopping bags into the back of the car and got into the driver’s seat. She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition. She tried and tried, and then she realized why. It was for the same reason she had wondered why there was a football, a Frisbee and two 12-packs of beer in the front seat. A few minutes later, she found her own car parked four or five spaces farther down. She loaded her bags into the car and drove to the police station to report her mistake. The sergeant to whom she told the story couldn't stop laughing. He pointed to the other end of the counter, where four pale men were reporting a car jacking by a mad, elderly woman described as white, less than five feet tall, glasses, curly white hair, and carrying a large handgun. No charges were filed.
> The moral of the story? If you’re going to have a senior moment… make it memorable.


Can you say civil lawsuit?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2021)

Five surgeons are discussing who has the best patients to operate on. The first surgeon says, 'I like to see Accountants on my operating table > because when you open them up, everything inside is numbered.' The second responds, 'Yeah, but you should try electricians! Everything inside them is color-coded.' The third surgeon says, 'No, I really think librarians are the best; everything inside them is in alphabetical order.' The fourth surgeon chimes in, 'You know I like construction workers. Those guys always understand when you have a few parts left over at the end, and when the job takes longer than you said it Would.' But the fifth surgeon shut them all up when he observed, 'You're all wrong. Politicians are the easiest to operate on. There's no guts, no heart, no Balls, no brains, and no spine, and there are Only two moving parts - the mouth and the asshole - and they are interchangeable'


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2021)

i have a feeling this entitled bitch is not gonna fare well in prison for 2 months. too bad.








Jan. 6 Defendant Who Said She's 'Definitely Not Going To Jail' Sentenced To Prison


Jenna Ryan, a Texas real estate agent who flew to D.C. on a private plane and livestreamed in the Capitol, got 60 days in prison.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 4, 2021)

My kid is getting the shot Monday, will feel better once that happens. Getting my booster on Tuesday. 

I want some super hero abilities with my nanochips.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 4, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My kid is getting the shot Monday, will feel better once that happens. Getting my booster on Tuesday.
> 
> I want some super hero abilities with my nanochips.


I just want a good nanosalsa.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2021)

the Q tards are at it again. crazy doesn't even begin to describe them









QAnon supporters gather over theory that JFK Jr. will emerge, announce Trump to be reinstated


Some QAnon conspiracy theorists gathered in Dallas as a theory circulated that John F. Kennedy Jr. would reappear and announce Trump was reinstated.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the Q tards are at it again. crazy doesn't even begin to describe them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s just crazy. No way JFK Jr is a Republican.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s just crazy. No way JFK Jr is a Republican.


did you read the whole thing? he would reappear from the dead as trump's VP and then trump would step down and Jr would be Pres and then hire mike flynn as his VP.

holy f*ck!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> did you read the whole thing? he would reappear from the dead as trump's VP and then trump would step down and Jr would be Pres and then hire mike flynn as his VP.
> 
> holy f*ck!!!


A thousand people showed up to watch it happen!


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 4, 2021)

"Michael Dick Pence, get your rear end out there and tell them the founding fathers spoke to you about not certifying the 2020 election!"

"Yes, mother"

"You know we're waiting for that Kennedy boy to reincarnate and make you VP (again)! Now take your plain dry toast in the closet and resume your absolution. 

"Yes, mother"


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> A thousand people showed up to watch it happen!


i need to figure out how to make $$ off these MAGA and Qtards. seems like it should be pretty easy, they fall for anything apparently.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i need to figure out how to make $$ off these MAGA and Qtards. seems like it should be pretty easy, they fall for anything apparently.


Ivermectin Helper(tm)


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 4, 2021)

Whoever came up with "Let's go, Brandon" should be making a small fortune by now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2021)

if this is what i think it is, i love it.









The Manhattan DA's office has convened a second grand jury to weigh potential criminal charges against the Trump Organization, report says


The office already brought a 15-count indictment against the Trump Organization and CFO Allen Weisselberg in July.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 4, 2021)

It's not copyrighted, anyone can make money off Brandon. 

Offensive t shirts is where I would be investing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2021)

*Lawsuit Alleges Trump, GOP Senators Took Illegal Campaign Contributions From NRA*





Tim Mak, who wrote an exposé about the National Rifle Association, tells Lawrence O'Donnell "the NRA is facing its most serious crisis it's ever faced" just as a new lawsuit alleges the NRA gave $35 million in illegal campaign contributions to Donald Trump and Republican senators.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 5, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Whoever came up with "Let's go, Brandon" should be making a small fortune by now.


----------



## carlsbarn (Nov 5, 2021)

Man it’s been a fucked up week. Wife’s out of town for work, kids are quarantining from school on account of a close exposure, work is fucking nuts. Buuut the eldest stepped up and even did some cleaning without being asked, we had a pancake night with chocolate chips, strawberries and home made whipped cream. Reckon best of all is trumps still not president and as consequential as a fart in the wind. Figure I’ll lay in some decent beer and make pizza tonight…keep moving forward, focus on gratitude, try to be a force for love and decency. Why? Cause fuck em that’s why.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Can you say civil lawsuit?


NO! elderly FLORIDA WOMAN! These guys also ran probably because it wasn't the first time. There's more of them than alligators.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> NO! elderly FLORIDA WOMAN! These guys also ran probably because it wasn't the first time. There's more of them than alligators.


My parents built a house in the woods behind their old house. It couldn't be seen from the road as a result. One day Mamma heard someone blowing the horn out at the road, so she figured there was a rattlesnake. She grabbed a .22 rifle and headed that way. What she found was a black UPS driver who couldn't find the house. He probably still tells stories about it now, but at the time he must have thought he took a wrong turn and wound in Deliverance.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Nov 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> My parents built a house in the woods behind their old house. It couldn't be seen from the road as a result. One day Mamma heard someone blowing the horn out at the road, so she figured there was a rattlesnake. She grabbed a .22 rifle and headed that way. What she found was a black UPS driver who couldn't find the house. He probably still tells stories about it now, but at the time he must have thought he took a wrong turn and wound in Deliverance.


I tell yah, Florida is riddled with them. Yep rattlers too.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 5, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> View attachment 5022943View attachment 5022944


It is disorienting to see the trappings of patriotism being applied to the opposite.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2021)

Black men being menaced by old cracker women. Why am I not amused?


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Black men being menaced by old cracker women. Why am I not amused?


Mamma was about as racist as anyone born in the 1920's. But no one but the rattlesnake that wasn't there was menaced. The driver pulled on down to the house and unloaded his package and Mamma put the gun back on the rack.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2021)

injinji said:


> Mamma was about as racist as anyone born in the 1920's. But no one but the rattlesnake that wasn't there was menaced. The driver pulled on down to the house and unloaded his package and Mamma put the gun back on the rack.


From the perspective of your mother, it was just hilarious. 

I'm not going after you or your mother. Just pointing out that she was on the safe side of that barrel. I'm sure she meant no harm. OTOH, from the perspective of the black man facing the hazardous side of the barrel, it sucks that people with the same complexion have been murdering people with his complexion for hundreds of years. Your mother did nothing wrong. Just the image can be seen in two different ways. 

So, no disrespect to your mother, but not everybody will laugh at the story.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Black men being menaced by old cracker women. Why am I not amused?


The story described the young men as “pale”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i need to figure out how to make $$ off these MAGA and Qtards. seems like it should be pretty easy, they fall for anything apparently.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The story described the young men as “pale”.


The story has been described as an urban legend

*Pistol-packin' granny is urban legend*
_Bill White Of The Morning CallTHE MORNING CALL

An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car, found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle.
She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, screaming, "I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!"
The four men got out and ran away. The lady loaded her shopping bags into the car and got into the driver's seat. She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition. She tried and tried, and then it dawned on her why. It wasn't her car.
She found her own car parked four or five spaces farther down. She got in and drove to the police station.

The sergeant to whom she told the story nearly tore himself in two with laughter. He pointed to the other end of the counter, where four pale men were reporting a carjacking by a mad, elderly woman described as white, less than 5 feet tall, glasses, curly white hair, and carrying a large handgun. No charges were filed.
Brings new meaning to a senior moment!
The preceding story was slightly abridged from an e-mail that a reader sent to me to check on its veracity.
It's an urban legend. It has become so popular, in fact, that it was recreated in a scene from the television program "Judging Amy." Tyne Daly's character pulled a gun on teens she found sitting in what she thought was her car._









Pistol-packin' granny is urban legend







www.mcall.com





I don't know if it's a made up story or not. Snopes does.

Pardon me if I harsh the buzz about stories of confused old people pointing their guns at other people. One story that I believe to be true was told of an old cracker granny who brought a gun to a honking delivery truck because, she says "rattlesnake". The story contained no malice and nobody was hurt but I'm not laughing because I'm so goddamn tired of hearing about yet another near miss in an incident that involved confusion and guns. But it's OK, so yukkiity yuk yuk. 

Every gun owner has a similar story. More than once the story of a friend or family member, a husband was drawn on because his wife didn't expect him to be home right then. A sister in law shot a dishwasher because missed. She was shooting at a mouse in her kitchen. My dad who drew on a brother because my brother who had been kicked out of home, was homeless and he snuck into the camper parked in the front yard. 

The near misses due to mistakes like that? They are common. Sometimes people get killed or injured by mistake. When white people hold a gun on a black person by mistake, it goes sideways all too often. So, sue me if I don't find those stories funny.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The story has been described as an urban legend
> 
> *Pistol-packin' granny is urban legend*
> _Bill White Of The Morning CallTHE MORNING CALL
> ...


Perhaps I am a lucky gun owner, no bad stories.
I used to be 2A rah rah.
But when I saw how tightly gun rights correlated with supremacist militia, I was faced with a choice.

Breaking racism is more important than gun privileges. Not even close.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Perhaps I am a lucky gun owner, no bad stories.
> I used to be 2A rah rah.
> But when I saw how tightly gun rights correlated with supremacist militia, I was faced with a choice.
> 
> Breaking racism is more important than gun privileges. Not even close.


I support the right for peaceful people to safely own guns. I just want the whole 2A. What we have right now doesn't fit the "well regulated" part.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The story described the young men as “pale”.


He was talking about Mamma and the UPS driver.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Perhaps I am a lucky gun owner, no bad stories.
> I used to be 2A rah rah.
> But when I saw how tightly gun rights correlated with supremacist militia, I was faced with a choice.
> 
> Breaking racism is more important than gun privileges. Not even close.


I'm a collector who would love to see tighter restrictions on gun buys. Way too many folks own guns who were not raised around them. Scary situation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I support the right for peaceful people to safely own guns. I just want the whole 2A. What we have right now doesn't fit the "well regulated" part.


To be fair, well regulated then meant something different.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> To be fair, well regulated then meant something different.


Well regulated. That's what they said. It's also abundantly clear that the Constitution was written with the future in mind, so, whatever well regulated means, that's what it means. 

It was intentionally vague. What I'm seeing just in gun sales and distribution alone, they are not anything like well regulated.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> the Constitution was written with the future in mind, so, whatever well regulated means, that's what it means.


first and foremost, well regulated should definitely exclude anybody guilty of domestic violence and any history of mental illness. 

you think those guys could even dream about something like this??


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 5, 2021)

^^^What is that?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> ^^^What is that?


Mini Gun. made by GE (general electric) We bring good things to life!! 

5 to 6 THOUSAND rounds per minute.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 5 to 6 THOUSAND rounds per minute


@Fogdog as an engineer, does that not just absolutely blow your mind? watch a video of it. it's crazy.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> first and foremost, well regulated should definitely exclude anybody guilty of domestic violence and any history of mental illness.
> 
> you think those guys could even dream about something like this??
> View attachment 5023216


That looks well regulated.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Nov 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Mini Gun. made by GE (general electric) We bring good things to life!!
> 
> 5 to 6 THOUSAND rounds per minute.


The wonderful sound of the infantrys best friend.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 6, 2021)

Ok you guys, I have a full weekend off from work for once, I'm happy about that 

I've been wanting to show off some more new additions to my knife arsenal, I just haven't had time

I've been completely out of control and been on a knife buying spree the last two weeks. I need to chill out and slow down, I have 31 pocket knives now. Anyways though, here they are





From left to right -
Benchmade Osborne 940-2 
Spyderco PM 3
Spyderco PM 2
Hogue Sig Sauer K320A (automatic)
Pro Tech TR3 X1 (automatic)

All knives Made in USA

The Pro Tech knife is my favorite, made in California in small run production batches and has an American CPM D2 tool steel blade. That CPM D2 is from from Crucible Industries, it's a high carbon steel not stainless. It's a powder metallurgy steel with fine grain that takes and holds a surgical wicked sharp edge from the smaller and more evenly distributed carbides from the powder metallurgy process. Also has phosphor bronze washers with incredible smooth action. 

This Pro Tech knife is amazing, so much craftsmanship has been put into it 

And before I forget, I found this delicious little snack, highly recommended


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 6, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Ok you guys, I have a full weekend off from work for once, I'm happy about that
> 
> I've been wanting to show off some more new additions to my knife arsenal, I just haven't had time
> 
> ...


You should buy the huge sets off those knife guys on TV. Considering it myself for some sort of goofy Xmas presents...though leaning more towards giant silly survival knives from harbor freight.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You should buy the huge sets off those knife guys on TV. Considering it myself for some sort of goofy Xmas presents...though leaning more towards giant silly survival knives from harbor freight.


Nooo!
My recco is these guys. Best cutlery on the planet.








ChefKnivesToGo.com: Online Japanese Kitchen Knives with Free Shipping


Chef Knives To Go offers unmatched selection of kitchen knives! We are committed to bringing you unique knives and sharpening stones from a wide range of makers from around the world. Stay Sharp! Mark Richmond




www.chefknivestogo.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm about to eat a ridiculously good burger at a heavy metal burger place in Chicago. It's louder than fuck and I am with a friend. There's a bunch weed in my trunk.

Things are good.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5023447


MAGA!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> MAGA!


Tar Nation


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457084809751285767


----------



## HGCC (Nov 6, 2021)

20 yr old dope apparatus.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2021)

HGCC said:


> 20 yr old dope apparatus.


omg it has a flip switch and well worn i might add; kept just in case, you never know.

it looks like Steve Jobs circa 1972.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 7, 2021)

Can't recall if it is a vapor bros. or a vapor doc, those were the two main companies making them at the time. A friend had one on a long extension chord to walk around his house with, I kept mine next to my computer, they were not terribly practical/convenient.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2021)

HGCC said:


> 20 yr old dope apparatus.


"Why do you think they call it dope?"


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2021)

anybody heard from @blu3bird lately????? lmao









Police: Truck driver found naked after crashing on I-70 in Rostraver was drunk, had gun


Nov. 5—A man who was driving a tractor-trailer that veered off Interstate 70 and crashed over an embankment Thursday night in Rostraver was found naked and standing outside his cab by another man who stopped to check on him, authorities said. Orelbis D. Cruz-Iglesias, 26, of Florida was arrested...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody heard from @blu3bird lately????? lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. That doesn’t surprise me. Some of the craziest truckers drive that Hwy. they barrel through there like bats out of hell and it’s scary to be a car driving along with them. People are losing their fucking minds these days.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn. That doesn’t surprise me. Some of the craziest truckers drive that Hwy. they barrel through there like bats out of hell and it’s scary to be a car driving along with them. People are losing their fucking minds these days.


I knew a fellow who drove lighter'd (fat-wood) stumps to be turned into turpentine. He only drove at night as he was always overweight, and he drank a case of beer every trip. He never got caught, but it's scary knowing there are lots of those kinds of drivers out there.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2021)

Album for the day. Those song titles...mmmhmmm.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2021)

When I get bummed this dudes freestyle raps just make me smile. It's friggin rad. Dudes really smart and it makes my brain happy when he raps about reading.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> anybody heard from @blu3bird lately????? lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here lol

That is a crazy story


I would never drive drunk


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 8, 2021)

Doing a night run tonight, I don't work nights second shift very often

Running some wild Mike's frozen pizzas to Gordon Food Service distribution centers

Got me a Subway meatball sub on herbs n cheese bread with provolone, green pepper, black olive and onion for supper


I'll try not to crash and run around naked with my gun tonight lol


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 8, 2021)

That sub doesn't taste very good but I'm eating it anyways because I'm damn hungry


----------



## HGCC (Nov 8, 2021)

Spicy Italian is my jam. I worked at a subway once, am still willing to eat there, so that's a ringing endorsement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Nov 9, 2021)

Trump will definitely claim he farted the best when the Chinese snuck farty veggies and beans in his Impossible 32 oz. ribeye

"US President Joe Biden reportedly broke wind in front of the Duchess of Cornwall, Camilla Parker Bowles, at the COP26 climate summit in Glasgow last week and she couldn’t “stop talking about it" thereafter."









Duchess of Cornwall 'Can't Stop Talking' About Joe Biden's 'Long, Loud' Fart at COP26


The Mail reported that US President Joe Biden let out a fart while meeting Duchess of Cornwall Camilla Parker Bowles.




www.news18.com


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2021)

The 'QAnon Shaman' quotes 'Forrest Gump' in a new sentencing memo requesting his release for time served


Since Jacob Chansley was arrested in January, a judge has thrice denied his requests for release, citing concerns he poses a continued flight risk.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 10, 2021)

Cool read for any Zeppelin fans;









The Legendary Meeting of Robert Plant and Jimmy Page


On July 20, 1968, Robert Plant was performing at a teachers’ training college in Walsall, in the West Midlands, with a rather unimpressive group called Obs-Tweedle. The audience was practically non…




lithub.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool read for any Zeppelin fans;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. I haven;t posted in the TIRARH thread.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I haven;t posted in the TIRARH thread.


RIP AT


----------



## HGCC (Nov 11, 2021)

Mushroom decriminalization going pretty well I guess. Would like to see legalization as I would like to buy from a dispo with a wide selection them rather than grow my own. Couldn't imagine needing more than an ounce or two, but well, if weeds any indication I would end up with way more than I could use.








Denver panel reports no issues since decriminalization of Psilocybin mushrooms


A 2019 voter initiative decriminalized psilocybin mushroom possession for people over the age of 21 in the city.




www.9news.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 11, 2021)

Was really jazzed with how these little bud cups did. Had some extra clones that I just put right into flower.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Was really jazzed with how these little bud cups did. Had some extra clones that I just put right into flower.
> 
> View attachment 5026420


Some of my spring crop plants don't get any gas lantern, so they are in that size range. My main goal is seed making, so they are plenty big for that.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2021)

Injectable Gel Reverses Paralysis In Mice With Damaged Spinal Cords


Injectable Gel Reverses Paralysis In Mice With Damaged Spinal Cords




www.iflscience.com






*Injectable Gel Reverses Paralysis In Mice With Damaged Spinal Cords*

A single injection of a newly developed drug has been shown to reverse paralysis in mice with severe spinal cord injuries. By mimicking the extra-cellular matrix around the spine, the liquified drug promotes the regeneration of severed nerves and the repair of other vital tissues, allowing the rodents to regain the ability to walk within four weeks.
Describing this breakthrough in a new study in the journal Science, researchers explain how they injected synthetic nanofibers into the damaged tissue of mice 24 hours after making a cut in their spinal cords. Consisting of an array of peptides, these nanofibers quickly assemble into a gel around the wound and begin communicating with cells in order to promote healing.
This is achieved thanks to the release of two vital signals, one of which activates a receptor called b1-integrin in order to promote the regrowth of neuronal connecting arms, otherwise known as axons. The second signal, meanwhile, mimics a molecule called fibroblast growth factor 2, which helps neurons survive by supporting the development of other vital tissues such as blood vessels and myelin, which insulates nerve fibers.
Injured mice regained the ability to walk four weeks after receiving their injection. According to the study authors, the nanofibers then biodegrade into nutrients that can be taken up by cells, and are completely cleared from the body within 12 weeks...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2021)

*Pandora Papers (full film) | FRONTLINE*





The “Pandora Papers,” a massive leak of financial documents, reveal hidden assets and deals of the world’s wealthy and powerful. With the International Consortium of Investigative Journalists (ICIJ).


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Pandora Papers (full film) | FRONTLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Sioux Falls SD is like a little Zurich Switzerland. The banking industry owns the legislature.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


amazing; somehow it will be politicized and no one will have access or it will cost $50k/injection due to our capitalistic nature.

too bad this guy didn't get to see it.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 12, 2021)

happy as a sex addict at an orgy today. the police returned our mobile phones computers and told me no charges for growing my plants, we have a new police chief comming to our town and hes pro drug legalisation or decriminalisation. so i was lucky yet again. so very very happy chappy here


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2021)

go go kid said:


> happy as a sex addict at an orgy today. the police returned our mobile phones computers and told me no charges for growing my plants, we have a new police chief comming to our town and hes pro drug legalisation or decriminalisation. so i was lucky yet again. so very very happy chappy here


That is awesome man congrats!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2021)

Video shows Steve Bannon apparently unaware as a TV behind him flashed the news he had been indicted


Steve Bannon did not address the MSNBC headline behind him, containing the news that he had been indicted on two counts of contempt of Congress.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 13, 2021)

Just remembered that the neighbors thought my name was Robin Robinson. It was too funny to ever correct them, was way off base.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2021)

i guess you're all starting to get it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i guess you're all starting to get it.


Our company was sold to a huge investment firm and the first thing they did was order me back to the office, well after covid restrictions were lifted. remove me from my management position in code and quality compliance, I was 2nd in the seniority structure under the owner. Ya fuck them …… hope they aren’t to surprised when I hand them my lawyers letter re constructive dismissal. I guess I’ll retire early like next week .


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Our company was sold to a huge investment firm and the first thing they did was order me back to the office, well after covid restrictions were lifted. remove me from my management position in code and quality compliance, I was 2nd in the seniority structure under the owner. Ya fuck them …… hope they aren’t to surprised when I hand them my lawyers letter re constructive dismissal. I guess I’ll retire early like next week .


Good for you man! Enjoy it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good for you man! Enjoy it.


It may be a long battle but me being the biggest asshole they’ve ever employed helps lol. And yes after 28 years I do deserve it .


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Our company was sold to a huge investment firm and the first thing they did was order me back to the office, well after covid restrictions were lifted. remove me from my management position in code and quality compliance, I was 2nd in the seniority structure under the owner. Ya fuck them …… hope they aren’t to surprised when I hand them my lawyers letter re constructive dismissal. I guess I’ll retire early like next week .


just do it.

in the US you can take your retirement at 62; Actuary-wise, it's the best deal..it gives you time to still enjoy the pre-70s where, let's face it- it starts to unravel. we have yet to evolve to where we can live right through 100 easy peasy..every day can be your last and out of YOUR control.


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> just do it.
> 
> in the US you can take your retirement at 62; Actuary-wise, it's the best deal..it gives you time to still enjoy the pre-70s where, let's face it- it starts to unravel. we have yet to evolve to where we can live right through 100 easy peasy..every day can be your last and out of YOUR control.


Well unfortunately I loved my job and I was appreciated ……… now not so much. I’ll never stop working at something, keeps me sane . Maybe a few days a week and get shit done around here, lots to do .
Also I can start drawing my government pension now (60).
Oh ya and constructive dismissal is 2 years severance .


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> just do it.
> 
> in the US you can take your retirement at 62; Actuary-wise, it's the best deal..it gives you time to still enjoy the pre-70s where, let's face it- it starts to unravel. we have yet to evolve to where we can live right through 100 easy peasy..every day can be your last and out of YOUR control.


When Daddy was deciding when to retire, we did the math. This was in the 1980's, but if you waited til 65, it would take until you were 78 before you you came out ahead. (not counting the salary for the 3 additional years you would have worked) 

I'm aiming for 65. More about how much I can earn without it effecting my SS than anything else.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> When Daddy was deciding when to retire, we did the math. This was in the 1980's, but if you waited til 65, it would take until you were 78 before you you came out ahead. (not counting the salary for the 3 additional years you would have worked)
> 
> I'm aiming for 65. More about how much I can earn without it effecting my SS than anything else.


it's changed. if you Google you find a bazillion who have done the math- it's 62 now..quality of life is important to me. I may not live as long as i had originally anticipated, so while i'm still feeling well..ya know?


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's changed. if you Google you find a bazillion who have done the math- it's 62 now..quality of life is important to me. I may not live as long as i had originally anticipated, so while i'm still feeling well..ya know?


If you have good retirement savings, that is great. Sister took hers at 62 and she is working a couple days a week under the table to make ends meet. The good thing is there are lots of employment opportunities out there for young old folks.

Full SS retirement for me is 67 years 7 months. I doubt I will wait that long, but I do want to reach 65 so I can do SS and medicare all at once. But since I'm only working one day a week, money coming in is not my main concern. As long as my wife is alive and out of the nursing home, we can live off her retirement.

As far as my planning, I'm using 83 as my life expectancy. That is my parent's ages when they died added together and divided by 2.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2021)

There's not much money to be made growing pot here in NS anymore, it's even cheaper from illegal online dispensaries. Growing bud in NS is something ya wanna do for yourself because you like gardening and smoking pot, there are easier ways to make money.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/legal-marijuana-prices-dropping-nslc-1.6243347


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's not much money to be made growing pot here in NS anymore, it's even cheaper from illegal online dispensaries. Growing bud in NS is something ya wanna do for yourself because you like gardening and smoking pot, there are easier ways to make money.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


If the days of $60 ounces return, I’m still growing my own. Can’t beat slow dried and cured to perfection.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 15, 2021)

Checking in...

...happy as can be, just out here working and running my ass off

Did a relay this weekend left Sunday morning to meet one of our drivers in Pine Bluff, WY. I'm on the
way back to Michigan and shut down for the night in Wood River, NE at a Pilot truckstop. I have some pictures to share

Nebraska sunset


Nebraska sunrise this morning going west on I80 heading to Wyoming, sun coming up behind me makes the sky in front of me look awesome 




Goddammit, bought a new trucking baseball hat in Wyoming this morning TEAM REALTREE lol


A couple cool trucks parked down from me

Kenworth



Peterbilt 



I'm thinking about going for a walk, it's so fckn nice out here tonight it's 59° and clear skies with so many stars out once you get a little bit away from the truckstop you can really see them good. 

I'm thinking about my dog too, I miss that old girl so bad, like really really bad....
I'm listening to this song thinking about her


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2021)

The latest product for Trump to sell to his base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 16, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Checking in...
> 
> ...happy as can be, just out here working and running my ass off
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your pup. There is never enough time.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 16, 2021)

Looking forward to this coming out in a couple of weeks. This is a great clip of the boys jamming with what would eventually become a great song. Loved Ringo’s comment at the end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 16, 2021)

Is it true that old truckers never die, they just get a new Peterbuilt?


----------



## printer (Nov 16, 2021)

*Second HIV patient may have been 'naturally' cured, scientists say*
A woman from Argentina is believed to be the second known person whose body naturally eliminated the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) without treatment.
The 30-year-old woman showed no signs of HIV — which can develop into AIDS if untreated — eight years after her initial diagnosis, despite not receiving stem cell or other regular treatments, apparently making her a rare case of what is described as a "sterilizing cure," CNN Health reported.
The new study was published in the Annals of Internal Medicine.

The first patient who was found to have been naturally cured of HIV was a 67-year-old woman named Loreen Willenberg, according to CNN Health. 
"Examples of such a cure that develops naturally suggest that current efforts to find a cure for HIV infection are not elusive, and that the prospects of getting to an 'AIDS-free generation' may ultimately be successful," said Xu Yu, who co-authored the study, to CNN. 
CNN reported that Yu, of the Ragon Institute of Massachusetts General Hospital, MIT and Harvard, and her colleagues in Argentina analyzed blood samples of the HIV patient between 2017 and 2020. The woman also gave birth in March of 2020, which also allowed the researchers to collect tissues from the placenta.

The woman did not take anti-retroviral treatment until 2019, when she became pregnant; however, after she delivered a healthy baby who did not test positive for HIV, the woman ceased the HIV therapies. 
It is currently not clear how the woman's body was able to eliminate HIV, though Yu wrote to CNN that it was likely a "combination of different immune mechanisms." 
"Expanding the numbers of individuals with possible sterilizing cure status would facilitate our discovery of the immune factors that lead to this sterilizing cure in broader population of HIV infected individuals," she added. 








Second HIV patient may have been ‘naturally’ cured, scientists say


A woman from Argentina is believed to be the second known person whose body naturally eliminated the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) without treatment.The 30-year-old woman showed…




thehill.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

NYC’s Wollman Rink reopens in Central Park, minus Trump management


Bye-bye, Trump Organization. Hello, skaters. Central Park’s Wollman Rink opened for the winter season under new management on Sunday. It was the first time since 1986 that skaters used the iconic rink near the southern end of of the park without the proceeds going to former President Donald...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2021)

Make the sign of the cross on the kid's forehead with a water canon!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks like they lost!


----------



## HGCC (Nov 17, 2021)

Rock fight!

Its like when we had bb gun fights as kids. Not the best idea in hindsight, but seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

*Will America’s disregard for science be the end of its reign? | Big Think*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Nov 18, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Checking in...
> 
> ...happy as can be, just out here working and running my ass off
> 
> ...


"...after 20 years, he still grieves." I feel your pain, brother. Mr. Bojangles- Jerry Jeff Walker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Nov 18, 2021)

Dispatch: How do you feel about doing a run out to Denver, CO next week?

Me: They won't let me on the military base because I'm a drug felon, we tried already this summer, remember?

Dispatch: Slow down cowboy, I never said anything about the military base

Me: Oh, ok....

Dispatch: You could roll out Monday morning, can I count on you?

Me: HELL YES!


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

Love me a good truck driving song.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Dispatch: How do you feel about doing a run out to Denver, CO next week?
> 
> Me: They won't let me on the military base because I'm a drug felon, we tried already this summer, remember?
> 
> ...


have fun! I 70 sucks though. as does I 25. try some green chili while you're here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> Love me a good truck driving song.


i think this is the one of the best


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> . . . . . . . . . try some green chili while you're here.


Our Castle Rock crew flew into Panama City last night. First thing this morning the kids were swimming in the gulf. They did not bring us any green chili though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think this is the one of the best


----------



## HGCC (Nov 18, 2021)

Im not native enough to enjoy green chili. Its on everything, lesson learned.


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Im not native enough to enjoy green chili. Its on everything, lesson learned.


Sister lived out there most of her adult life. When she was in Longmont her next door neighbors were old Mexicans. She picked up the cooking pretty well.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 19, 2021)

Jam of the day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

Lobbyist for truckers on the ‘driver shortage’: ‘If the job that you’re offering sucks, is the solution really go find more suckers, or should you improve the job?’


The Owner-Operator Independent Drivers Association is pushing its view that there isn’t a shortage of truck drivers, saying what's key is retaining drivers.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)

Rep. Omar slams colleague Boebert as ‘insurrectionist who sleeps with a pervert’


In an unhinged speech from the floor of the House of Representatives Wednesday, Colorado Republican Rep. Lauren Boebert called the […] The post Rep. Omar slams colleague Boebert as ‘insurrectionist who sleeps with a pervert’ appeared first on TheGrio.




news.yahoo.com





*Rep. Omar slams colleague Boebert as ‘insurrectionist who sleeps with a pervert’*


----------



## HGCC (Nov 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rep. Omar slams colleague Boebert as ‘insurrectionist who sleeps with a pervert’
> 
> 
> In an unhinged speech from the floor of the House of Representatives Wednesday, Colorado Republican Rep. Lauren Boebert called the […] The post Rep. Omar slams colleague Boebert as ‘insurrectionist who sleeps with a pervert’ appeared first on TheGrio.
> ...


----------



## HGCC (Nov 19, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Dispatch: How do you feel about doing a run out to Denver, CO next week?
> 
> Me: They won't let me on the military base because I'm a drug felon, we tried already this summer, remember?
> 
> ...


I think I recall you saying you hadn't been out this way. You should cruise a bit further down I70 if time permits. The mountains are like 5-10 minutes outside the city and get very beautiful very fast. You could probably make it up lookout mountain without a trailer, but really it's a nice drive all around and worth it to drive to Georgetown or the continental divide.

Edit: you may want to time it to avoid the city from like 7am to 930am and 3pm to 6pm if you can, rush hour is rough here. Then again, plenty of semis out there during those times...but yeeesh, that would be rough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Nov 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> have fun! I 70 sucks though. as does I 25. try some green chili while you're here.


Yeah my first delivery is in Henderson, looks like I'll be coming in to Henderson from I70

I have another delivery in Peyton

Still looking for a backhaul to Michigan, they'll find something for me, I'm not sweating it


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I think I recall you saying you hadn't been out this way. You should cruise a bit further down I70 if time permits. The mountains are like 5-10 minutes outside the city and get very beautiful very fast. You could probably make it up lookout mountain without a trailer, but really it's a nice drive all around and worth it to drive to Georgetown or the continental divide.
> 
> Edit: you may want to time it to avoid the city from like 7am to 930am and 3pm to 6pm if you can, rush hour is rough here. Then again, plenty of semis out there during those times...but yeeesh, that would be rough.


Like most runs, I'm under pressure to get back asap, we're short-handed here in Michigan and they need me back home for local

I wish I could relax and check the area out when I'm out there, but I just won't have time

One of these times, I'm just going use up a couple paid vacation days when I'm out somewhere cool and check the area out. The boss would have no problem with me doing that when we're not so busy, shit, I'd be able to drop the trailer and bobtail wherever I want to go


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 20, 2021)

In honour of my wife and family in the US, we celebrate American thanksgiving too. Since it’s just the three of us, I roast a large chicken instead of turkey but go all out with stuffing and all the fixings. My daughter isn’t a fan of leftovers so even a small turkey is too much for us. 

Anyway, it’s the same amount of work preparing and cooking a chicken dinner as it is a turkey dinner so I was planning on spending most of Thursday in the kitchen. 

But then I saw this!


----------



## HGCC (Nov 20, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Like most runs, I'm under pressure to get back asap, we're short-handed here in Michigan and they need me back home for local
> 
> I wish I could relax and check the area out when I'm out there, but I just won't have time
> 
> One of these times, I'm just going use up a couple paid vacation days when I'm out somewhere cool and check the area out. The boss would have no problem with me doing that when we're not so busy, shit, I'd be able to drop the trailer and bobtail wherever I want to go


Welp, don't judge it by those towns. Henderson is in the industrial part of the city, behold the splendor of the Purina factory...and whatever smells like burning plastic.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Dispatch: How do you feel about doing a run out to Denver, CO next week?
> 
> Me: They won't let me on the military base because I'm a drug felon, we tried already this summer, remember?
> 
> ...


Lucky, Every time I delivered to a Commissary it was a different kinda FUBAR. 
Same receiver, different procedure as the time before


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Nov 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5032263


Soon to be Dead from Obesity


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 20, 2021)

Er.... Fluffy?


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Sorry to hear about your pup. There is never enough time.


Yeah, she's been gone about 100 days now. She was such a good dog. 

I'm kicking the idea around about getting another dog, I've been looking at possibly a rescue dog. I'd love to give some abandoned/abused dog a second chance and have good life with me 

I've been checking out this rescue organization https://dcdogos.org/

I really like those Dogo Argentino, they're an incredibly intelligent breed and very loyal 

I'm going to wait a little longer, probably beginning of next year to make a decision if I'll get another dog or not


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh yeah,I bought a new coffee mug today at Menards. Matches my thermos that I've had for a loooong time


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 20, 2021)

Old School Stanley thermos. I have one too, in my camping supplies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

Parents protesting 'critical race theory' identify a new target: Mental health programs


Groups have voiced opposition to suicide prevention programs, mental health coordinators and social emotional learning, claiming they are being used to indoctrinate students.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 20, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Oh yeah,I bought a new coffee mug today at Menards. Matches my thermos that I've had for a loooong time
> 
> View attachment 5032274
> View attachment 5032277


Lol, me-nards.

#neverforget


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5032263


Lifetime of breathing problems?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

Minority Report-esque AI predicts new designer drugs before they’re made


Machine learning program accurately predicts structure of unknown psychoactive substances from mass spectra alone




www.chemistryworld.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

New GOP weed approach: Feds must ‘get out of the way’


Republicans from statehouses to Congress are pushing legalization bills.




www.politico.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> New GOP weed approach: Feds must ‘get out of the way’
> 
> 
> Republicans from statehouses to Congress are pushing legalization bills.
> ...


“I don’t want to directly conflate marijuana legislation with something like gay marriage” oh lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2021)

Well I left early lol, dispatch talked to the customer yesterday and they said they'll unload me whenever I get there that they're waiting for me

So I'm in Greenwood, NE right now shut down for the night. I'm about 8 hours from my first delivery ,I got the deliveries mixed up, I'm going to Peyton first then up to Henderson 

Look at some of the goodies I brought with me, I call this storage space in my truck "The Snack Bar"


Got some pink lady apples, oranges, bananas and always have a 4 pack of Muscle Milk in the truck


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2021)

Weather looks good and clear from here to Colorado


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> So I'm in Greenwood, NE right now shut down for the night. I'm about 8 hours from my first delivery ,I got the deliveries mixed up, I'm going to Peyton first then up to Henderson


I have found I enjoy NE and KS more when I travel at night.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2021)

There ain't no way I'm paying $2.00 for a single banana at the the truckstop, I bring my own stuff

They can pound sand


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I have found I enjoy NE and KS more when I travel at night.


Yeah Omaha was busy this afternoon for some reason, usually it isn't too bad

Yeah I like running at night or early morning. If I start early I can stop early, and that puts me in a better position to get a spot at the truckstop, usually there's no spots left after 5-6pm


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I have found I enjoy NE and KS more when I travel at night.


in the distance, you see a grain silo. then you eventually get there and they have a Dairy Queen and a Dollar Store, then 50 miles later, you see the same shit. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Yeah Omaha was busy this afternoon for some reason, usually it isn't too bad
> 
> Yeah I like running at night or early morning. If I start early I can stop early, and that puts me in a better position to get a spot at the truckstop, usually there's no spots left after 5-6pm


unfortunately, you're only gonna see the crappy part of CO. it's flat and boring in eastern CO. head West, young man!!! lol sucks you are on a time limit or there is so much more to see.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2021)

I just washed my windshield and took a couple pics, holy crap it is cold as a witch's tit out here!

Temp says 39° but there's a breeze and it feels a lot colder than 39

Here's my supper tonight lol, a hearty hot bowl of microwave mac n cheese


I'm real happy I bought this super warm fleece blanket yesterday, black n white camo. Going to be real nice for tonight it's supposed to get down to 0°



Truck parked next to me


Sunset


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I'm real happy I bought this super warm fleece blanket yesterday, black n white camo. Going to be real nice for tonight it's supposed to get down to 0°


For a split second it looked like a hole in your bed.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2021)

The night sky out here looks awesome


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 21, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> There ain't no way I'm paying $2.00 for a single banana at the the truckstop, I bring my own stuff
> 
> They can pound sand


We always made a point of stopping at the local Piggly Wiggly, or whatever, for food. Good prices and super friendly staff plus local food is an unbeatable combo


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 22, 2021)

Ok not so happy lol

Broken down on the shoulder of I80 the fan clutch on the engine took a shit and broke, fan is laying up against the radiator. I can't see any damage to the radiator but there's coolant everywhere all over the engine and my truck

Not the best pic it's dark and I'm trying to hold the flashlight and take pic 


Called dispatch and they're going to help get a tow truck asap

Tell you what, little bit nervous sitting here on the shoulder, speed limit is 75mph and these cars/trucks are not moving over. I do have my 4 ways on and 3 caution triangles setup at 50, 100 and 150 ft behind my trailer


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Ok not so happy lol
> 
> Broken down on the shoulder of I80 the fan clutch on the engine took a shit and broke, fan is laying up against the radiator. I can't see any damage to the radiator but there's coolant everywhere all over the engine and my truck
> 
> ...


Sorry for ya @blu3bird, too bad.
How's the dog?
Good luck & stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 22, 2021)

And a good morning to you all !!!!

Good song to play in the shower


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 22, 2021)

One more (Gotta do it)






(I luv this band  )


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorry for ya @blu3bird, too bad.
> How's the dog?
> Good luck & stay safe


Had to put the old girl down back on July 25

Been out here running solo since


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Had to put the old girl down back on July 25
> 
> Been out here running solo since


Sorry to hear that about you dog.
Get another
Go to a shelter & rescue a bulldog.
They are great breed
Take care & be safe
James


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorry to hear that about you dog.
> Get another
> Go to a shelter & rescue a Dachsund.
> They are great breed
> ...


FIFY


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> FIFY


These are nice, but expensive


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2021)

__





The Most Common Pain Relief Drug in The World Induces Risky Behavior, Study Finds


One of the most consumed drugs in the US – and the most commonly taken analgesic worldwide – could be doing a lot more than simply taking the edge off your headache, according to scientists.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> These are nice, but expensive
> 
> View attachment 5033359


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 22, 2021)

Fauci urges Americans to use Covid to avoid horrible relatives this holiday season









Fauci Urges Americans to Use COVID as Excuse to Skip Thanksgiving with Horrible Relatives


“COVID-19 could get you off the hook this year,” he said. “Consider this a doctor’s note from me.”




www.newyorker.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2021)

View attachment 5033581


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 22, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Fauci urges Americans to use Covid to avoid horrible relatives this holiday season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't lie, covid got me out of hanging out with the shitty neighbors. Without it I might have just had to take my dick out while they said grace to try and get uninvited or something.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 22, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/r03l2n


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 22, 2021)

The GOAT


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorry to hear that about you dog.
> Get another
> Go to a shelter & rescue a bulldog.
> They are great breed
> ...


I made a post a page or so back, I'm thinking about getting a rescue dog


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)

just been on the phone to my woman and im extreamly happy, shame i cant kiss her via the phone, but just makes me miss her even more and want to be with her to be with her even more. how i love that woman


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Nov 23, 2021)

Update...

Got towed to the Freightliner shop in York, NE yesterday. Getting my truck fixed hopefully today the parts should be here by noon and will be 8-10 hours of labor Fan clutch, fan and radiator getting replaced

There is a Motel 6 across the road from the Freightliner shop, stayed there last night and will stay again tonight. The motel is a complete shithole nasty filthy room and the shower is disgusting with filth ring in the tub...so no shower till I can leave and get to a Love's. 

On a more uplifting note, there is a Shell gas station/truckstop within walking distance and there is a Huddle House restaurant inside the the Shell gas station, I'm having breakfast right now


I ordered coffee and Southern Smothered Biscuits- 
Buttermilk biscuits covered with scramble eggs, hash brown, bacon, sausage gravy and a little cheese



The waitresses here are some of the friendliest and most attentive ladies, I take two sips of coffee and she's right back topping my cup off lol
Definitely leaving a $20 tip for her


----------



## HGCC (Nov 23, 2021)

Ha, I haven't been to one of those in like 20 years, rare find indeed. Have a waffle house nearby, really curious if they are still all orange and brown. They tripped me out as a drug addled young fellow.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Ha, I haven't been to one of those in like 20 years, rare find indeed. Have a waffle house nearby, really curious if they are still all orange and brown. They tripped me out as a drug addled young fellow.


Oddly enough I've never been to a Waffle House, I believe they're a regional chain and there isn't any in Michigan that I'm aware of. I have seen plenty of them down south of Michigan, I think I've seen one near Indianapolis, that is about as close to Michigan as I've seen

My breakfast today was incredibly good and then being able to put a huge smile on my waitress face with a generous tip was awesome


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 23, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Oddly enough I've never been to a Waffle House, I believe they're a regional chain and there isn't any in Michigan that I'm aware of. I have seen plenty of them down south of Michigan, I think I've seen one near Indianapolis, that is about as close to Michigan as I've seen
> 
> My breakfast today was incredibly good and then being able to put a huge smile on my waitress face with a generous tip was awesome


Yeah we got the Ihop. And unlimited greasy spoons.

That breakfast made me miss them. I haven't had a good greasy breakfast since before the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah we got the Ihop. And unlimited greasy spoons.
> 
> That breakfast made me miss them. I haven't had a good greasy breakfast since before the pandemic.


It's IHOP and apparently this random waffle house out here, lots of good non chain options though. Assholes need to stop trying to pour their green soup on omelets though. 

I dont recall waffle houses in northern or Central Illinois; Indiana and Kentucky/Tennessee is where they really stood out. 

Truck stops and greasy spoons are hit or miss, knowing that you should stick to breakfast foods and NOT the steak/seafood will get you a long way.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Nov 23, 2021)

Don't forget to dial your scale back 5 to 10 lbs Thursday morning! Dayfat Savings Time.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 23, 2021)

So I get a good deal of happiness out of spiking the proverbial life choices football at the not-chicago inlaws. It's super dickish, but if you accept that three berries dude at his word, those are the people I talk about. They can't get why I would pay a shitload to live somewhere expensive. I tried pointing out that I dont have to take a bunch of pricey trips, I live where people come and we have a bunch of stuff. Quality of life just doesn't make sense to them, we can't connect. Yadda yadda, but in my neighborhood we have like 3 models of houses and one that was my exact place went for a price that doubled what I payed. Borrowed money at 3% and invested in an asset that appreciated quite a bit faster. 

That's ramble. It's particularly funny to me as that's all a buncha bullshit in my world view and political ideas, but my ideas are not the current reality...so you should go win at that.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Oddly enough I've never been to a Waffle House, I believe they're a regional chain and there isn't any in Michigan that I'm aware of. I have seen plenty of them down south of Michigan, I think I've seen one near Indianapolis, that is about as close to Michigan as I've seen
> 
> My breakfast today was incredibly good and then being able to put a huge smile on my waitress face with a generous tip was awesome


I went once, won’t make it twice. Once saw a bad sign that said AFFLE HOUSE and they weren’t lying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Oddly enough I've never been to a Waffle House, I believe they're a regional chain and there isn't any in Michigan that I'm aware of. I have seen plenty of them down south of Michigan, I think I've seen one near Indianapolis, that is about as close to Michigan as I've seen
> 
> My breakfast today was incredibly good and then being able to put a huge smile on my waitress face with a generous tip was awesome


You might get a raise, whether you want one or not!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








‘Indentured servitude’: low pay and grueling conditions fueling US truck driver shortage


Long hours and poor working conditions have aggravated a ‘driver retention problem’ worsening the supply chain crisis Truckers take a break at the Love’s travel stop in Springville, Utah. Photograph: George Frey/Getty Images At Joe’s Travel Plaza, a neon-lit rest stop on California’s main...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

We had a Huddle House in our little town for a few years. It was nice to have someplace to go late night. They are gone now.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 23, 2021)

Dennys and steak n shake were my go tos late night, I freaking love steak n shake.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You might get a raise, whether you want one or not!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very fortunate and count my blessings everyday. I work for a great company. My boss is smart and compassionate, he treats all of his drivers with respect and pays us really good. He understands what it's like out here because he also drove at one point, he knows what we need and deserve. There is only 1 driver that has left us since I've been here (4 years), that's only because the driver retired. 

The article is correct that most companies don't pay squat and driving is an extremely hard job. I don't think most people and new drivers realize this, I know I didn't when I first started. Driving truck is not for everyone 

I'll try to explain as best I can, I believe the high turnover in driving is mostly because it's a hard job. Even if the pay was really high, I think most people would still throw in towel 

Driving is highly stressful. Fighting with traffic/road conditions, dealing with dispatchers, brokers, customers and other truck drivers is no cakewalk. Most people don't want to or just can't work the crazy long hours or be away from home for a week or more, they have family/children that need them.


I'm going to touch a little on the supply chain issue here just because the article mentioned it, this is my take and my opinion only of what is really going on. I am not sure if I've ever said anything about it yet....

There are plenty enough of trucks/drivers at the ports to haul the freight no matter what the media says. It is China that is causing this

We had a dumbfuck belligerent president go and start a trade war with China, now they are having the last laugh at our expense. China owns 2/3 of all the world's shipping ports, all the ships log jammed at the ports are Chinese ships. They will not go to any other ports than their own. It serves their own interests to cripple us and our economy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Nov 23, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I'm very fortunate and count my blessings everyday. I work for a great company. My boss is smart and compassionate, he treats all of his drivers with respect and pays us really good. He understands what it's like out here because he also drove at one point, he knows what we need and deserve. There is only 1 driver that has left us since I've been here (4 years), that's only because the driver retired.
> 
> The article is correct that most companies don't pay squat and driving is an extremely hard job. I don't think most people and new drivers realize this, I know I didn't when I first started. Driving truck is not for everyone
> 
> ...


That's what we get for creating such a dependency, but we were happy to trade economic stability tomorrow to save a few bucks today.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 23, 2021)

not happy...head hurts, taking my first weed break in like 20 years. So damn boring, don't know what to do with my hands.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> not happy...head hurts, taking my first weed break in like 20 years. So damn boring, don't know what to do with my hands.


I’m feeling it, sorry


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> I'm very fortunate and count my blessings everyday. I work for a great company. My boss is smart and compassionate, he treats all of his drivers with respect and pays us really good. He understands what it's like out here because he also drove at one point, he knows what we need and deserve. There is only 1 driver that has left us since I've been here (4 years), that's only because the driver retired.
> 
> The article is correct that most companies don't pay squat and driving is an extremely hard job. I don't think most people and new drivers realize this, I know I didn't when I first started. Driving truck is not for everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2021)

Equal light placement. Makes me happy. Now to make them the same height.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 24, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Equal light placement. Makes me happy. Now to make them the same height.View attachment 5034165


Sweet setup


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5034145


That's pretty cool


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy my truck should be ready today around 1-2pm. I can finally get the fck out of this shithole Motel6 and take a shower and shave.

The tub here is disgusting, I will not get in it even with my shower sandals on no way, there's human hair all over the bathroom too, this place is so nasty
Here's the tub with filth in it




There's a Love's about an hour west when I leave, believe it or not Love's showers are actually very clean, like spotless 

Only thing now is since I'll be heading out so late in the day, I can get to a truckstop about an hour and 30 minutes from my delivery in Peyton, that will put me at the truckstop at 8-9pm and there won't be anywhere left to park it will be filled up, soooo....

I'm just heading straight to the customer and going to stay on their property tonight and all day Thanksgiving whether they like it or not, then I'll be there already Friday morning to get unloaded first thing and zip up to Henderson to get unloaded then hopefully I should have enough time to get my reload and finally start driving back home to Michigan. Dispatch said they have a backhaul for me, just waiting to see where I'm at time wise on Friday to confirm. I'm guessing possibly a load of beer out of Colorado Springs

The customer in Peyton is located in what looks like a rural area and they have a huge property that I can find somewhere to park on, so shouldn't be a problem staying there.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Happy my truck should be ready today around 1-2pm. I can finally get the fck out of this shithole Motel6 and take a shower and shave.
> 
> The tub here is disgusting, I will not get in it even with my shower sandals on no way, there's human hair all over the bathroom too, this place is so nasty
> Here's the tub with filth in it
> ...


There needs to be a trucker app for people in your situation to be able to get a room at a real house.

People with truck sized driveways for long haulers too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Update...
> 
> Got towed to the Freightliner shop in York, NE yesterday. Getting my truck fixed hopefully today the parts should be here by noon and will be 8-10 hours of labor Fan clutch, fan and radiator getting replaced
> 
> ...


Holy fuck!!!
I clogged an artery just looking at that mess 
You need some of this though



Now that would make it complete


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Holy fuck!!!
> I clogged an artery just looking at that mess
> You need some of this though
> 
> ...


I use Dave's Insanity original daily


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2021)

HGCC said:


> It's IHOP and apparently this random waffle house out here, lots of good non chain options though. Assholes need to stop trying to pour their green soup on omelets though.
> 
> I dont recall waffle houses in northern or Central Illinois; Indiana and Kentucky/Tennessee is where they really stood out.
> 
> Truck stops and greasy spoons are hit or miss, knowing that you should stick to breakfast foods and NOT the steak/seafood will get you a long way.






I'd go for the Porterhouse Steak & 3 sunny-side up eggs w/ waffles/home fries/grits & a few cups of black coffee & to finsh a banana split w/ a chocolate shake to wash it all down


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I use Dave's Insanity original daily
> View attachment 5034477


Fuck that stuff
Had it once on a bet & died
I could never understand the appeal of hot sauces seeing as they obliterate the flavor of anything they touch.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Holy fuck!!!
> I clogged an artery just looking at that mess
> You need some of this though
> 
> ...


On biscuits and gravy?







I like a lot of pepper on mine.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck that stuff
> Had it once on a bet & died
> I could never understand the appeal of hot sauces seeing as they obliterate the flavor of anything they touch.


I worked at this place in college and they had a "Dave's insanity sauce challenge" that drunk kids hit up after the bars. Seemed dumb, I really like spicy food, but spicy just to be spicy is pointless. Like, Thai food can be really spicy, bit also very tasty and flavorful. Anywho, that challenge was dumb, some kids were super trashed and just couldn't feel their face so ehhh...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2021)

Germany to legalize weed and phase out coal. Happy Thread.









Germany's incoming government unveils plans to legalize cannabis and phase out coal | CNN


Three German political parties have sealed a deal for a new government, with left-leaning Olaf Scholz the proposed next chancellor following lengthy coalition negotiations and a historic election that sees Angela Merkel stepping down after 16 years at the helm.




www.cnn.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> View attachment 5034474
> 
> View attachment 5034475
> 
> I'd go for the Porterhouse Steak & 3 sunny-side up eggs w/ waffles/home fries/grits & a few cups of black coffee & to finsh a banana split w/ a chocolate shake to wash it all down


You would be so angry at that steak, lol. Maybe not, you can get good stuff surprising places...but man, I steer clear of the steers at breakfast places.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Sweet setup


one of 6 rooms at the grow, mostly complete, others still need a ton of small work...

and they call it a Job


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> one of 6 rooms at the grow, mostly complete, others still need a ton of small work...
> 
> and they call it a Job


good to see you in Political..hope you've been well! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I use Dave's Insanity original daily
> View attachment 5034477


i use Habanero..have you seen One Chip Challenge around?



i'd be sick for a month.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2021)

i'm going to Spatchcock my turkey.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> good to see you in Political..hope you've been well! Happy Thanksgiving


ya lol.... old haunts, political. The new trolls are a bunch of no talent ass clowns. the polarization of topics makes debate quite easy as long as no resolution is sought. the new sock puppets have no idea.

now i run a farm in washington vs grow at home. im about to Kick off some journals on seeds again.

having space to keep mothers is insane. ill have a ton of crazy shit in the pipeline


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya lol.... old haunts, political. The new trolls are a bunch of no talent ass clowns. the polarization of topics makes debate quite easy as long as no resolution is sought. the new sock puppets have no idea.
> 
> now i run a farm in washington vs grow at home. im about to Kick off some journals on seeds again.
> 
> having space to keep mothers is insane. ill have a ton of crazy shit in the pipeline


we'll look forward to your progress. good luck!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 24, 2021)

Renewing my Disney+ subscription today. This starts tomorrow night. 





__





The Beatles Get Back I Release date and latest news | Radio Times


If you love all things related to The Beatles, you will want to check out the new documentary, Get Back.



www.radiotimes.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 24, 2021)

First snow of the year, woooo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2021)

Bret Baier and Chris Wallace Complained to Fox News Heads About Tucker Carlson Capitol Riot Special (Report)


Veteran newsmen bristled at the direction the network is headed, NPR reports




news.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You would be so angry at that steak, lol. Maybe not, you can get good stuff surprising places...but man, I steer clear of the steers at breakfast places.


Hard to go wrong with grits, eggs and bacon.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to one & all!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Nov 25, 2021)

Laughed really hard once I realized it was a scooter.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 25, 2021)

First Thanksgiving without a Thanksgiving meal. But at least I’m in one of my favorite places. This painting on the wall at a patio bar were at pretty much sums up Tepoztlán

Choco Hongos on the mountain tonight. I hope for a spiritual adventure


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> There needs to be a trucker app for people in your situation to be able to get a room at a real house.
> 
> People with truck sized driveways for long haulers too.


Oh I only wish lol. I'd say there's a high probability that most people don't want a truck sitting in their driveway idling all night leaking oil all over

I'd pay someone $20-30 a night to have a nice safe quiet driveway to park in overnight


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 25, 2021)

So I did get my truck fixed by Wednesday at about 11am I was rolling. Really fucking happy, I stayed at Love's in Burlington, CO last night and I am at my first delivery right now, but obviously no one is here on the holiday and that's fine, I'll just get unloaded first thing in the morning, I'm parked on the dock



I have a couple mountain pictures, but shit I have to show you guys this.... 

Where I'm at in Peyton is 6785 ft above sea level and this bag of potato chips I have in my truck is about to explode from the higher altitude lol



Not sure if you can tell from the pics, but the bag is swollen rock hard lol

I will open it outside the truck in case chips go flying everywhere 


I'll post in a little bit, I'm starved and ready to make my Thanksgiving supper right now....


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm out in the middle of nowhere it's so nice and quiet out here. I dropped the trailer on the dock because I was facing west and the sun is too bright, I'm facing east now

Here's what I ate, chicken and potatoes 



Couple mountain pictures 




Did see a terrible accident on I70 on the way here, highway was shut down and I had exit and drive down some dusty dirt road about 12 miles before the next on ramp, my truck and trailer is covered in dust. Cowboy style I guess lol


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 25, 2021)

Colorado sunset


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

Better late than never. Happy turkey day everyone.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 25, 2021)

Edit: that's my little dude...back when he was still a little dude...and furious!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 25, 2021)

British man given 3D printed eye in world first, hospital says | CNN


A British man has become the first patient in the world to be fitted with a 3D printed eye, according to Moorfields Eye Hospital in London.




www.cnn.com





it looks better than his real eye; matches incredibly well..i tried to guess before i read the article..simply amazing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5035616


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2021)

300 acre farm that gives all away.









Carversville Non-proft Foundation | Sustainable Organic Farming, Training & Research


Carversville Farm is a non-profit foundation that produces fresh sustainable food, offers farm apprenticeships, and cooperatively supports organic farms



www.carversvillefarm.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5035720


IMO it should be the other way around, and with the inside area full of tiny virus everywhere.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 26, 2021)

Nah, don't let those jerks in your house.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 26, 2021)

Lol, dudes name is Dick Pound









IOC member Dick Pound 'puzzled' by reaction to Peng Shuai video call | CNN


Long-time International Olympic Committee (IOC) member Dick Pound has said that he is "puzzled" by the reaction to a video call between three-time Olympian Peng Shuai and IOC president Thomas Bach.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Lol, dudes name is Dick Pound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always wondered why after the stuffed dogs sold so well as pound puppies, the stuffed cats didn't get marketed as pound pussies. I'm sure they would have sold well.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 27, 2021)

HGCC said:


> First snow of the year, woooo


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 27, 2021)

Stowaway in Landing Gear of Plane Lands in Miami From Guatemala


A 26-year-old stowaway arrived in the landing gear compartment of American Airlines flight 1182 from Guatemala City to Miami International Airport Saturday. Video from Only in Dade shows the man sitting on the ground as airport personnel tried to aid him and give him water. The man survived the...




www.nbcmiami.com













Stowaway hides in landing gear on flight from Guatemala to Miami, officials say


A man apparently stowed away in the landing gear compartment on a two-and-a-half-hour flight from Guatemala to Miami Saturday, officials said.




abcnews.go.com





This makes me happy. Not a proponent of illegal immigration; but this guy passed the ultimate test.
Crazy he survived, hope he gets to stay


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Watched the whole thing, prone on the couch, toes a tappin.

Was that Norwegian Bandstand?


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 28, 2021)

Back in Michigan last night, so really happy to be home!

Took a nice crap in my own bathroom as soon as I walked in the door, was awesome to sit down and shit lol. I absolutely will not sit down on any public toilet seats anywhere. Took a long hot shower, then crawled into my own bed and slept like10 hours last night.

The little bit of Colorado I seen is great, I'll definitely take another run out there if I get a chance. Beautiful beautiful state. I drove north up I-25 and got to see the Rockies out to my left and drove past Mile High Stadium, it was incredibly awesome to see all that 

You Colorado folks have some shit stupid drivers out there though, some of the worst I've encountered so far, damn near on par with Cincinnati drivers lol


Anyways, first order of business today at home is I'm baking this


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 28, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Back in Michigan last night, so really happy to be home!
> 
> Took a nice crap in my own bathroom as soon as I walked in the door, was awesome to sit down and shit lol. I absolutely will not sit down on any public toilet seats anywhere. Took a long hot shower, then crawled into my own bed and slept like10 hours last night.
> 
> ...


 I was seriously hoping you might make a salad lol.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 28, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Back in Michigan last night, so really happy to be home!
> 
> Took a nice crap in my own bathroom as soon as I walked in the door, was awesome to sit down and shit lol. I absolutely will not sit down on any public toilet seats anywhere. Took a long hot shower, then crawled into my own bed and slept like10 hours last night.
> 
> ...


I get immense pleasure from other people confirming the drivers are bonkers. Days when I go into work I go from the south suburbs to the north ones, its exhilarating. If some dude in a 4runner covered in environmental stickers (I like irony, and didn't like the stickers that came on it) drove past you waving machete out the window wearing war paint like that q shaman, that's me. 

The baseball stadium and an amusement park are on the other side from the broncos stadium, always thought it was cool that the amusement park is right in dowbtown and on the train line instead of way outside the city like most places.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Watched the whole thing, prone on the couch, toes a tappin.
> 
> Was that Norwegian Bandstand?


I couldn't tell. It sounded Dutch, German, Scottish and English all in a few sentences. It looked like they were enjoying themselves though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 28, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> The little bit of Colorado I seen is great


that one pic from Peyton you took with the 3 transformers on it: i'm almost due west of that by about 40 miles or so.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that one pic from Peyton you took with the 3 transformers on it: i'm almost due west of that by about 40 miles or so.


When I drove in from the east for the first time my vision of Colorado was quickly replaced from mountains to desert lol. 4 minutes into the mountains I saw a goat and 5 elk .
Also “If it rains a lot, run for your life” signs !


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Nov 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my son
> Pretty cool, right?
> 
> View attachment 4816054


New eyes on a bright new world.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Nov 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I come from a farming backround, in the sense that when I was a kid I was shipped off to Ireland every summer when I was out of school and was shared between my Da's & me Mum's families (they were farmers/1 sheep, my mother & the other cattle, my Da)
> as forced labor
> It always did/always will amaze me how they simply survived by living off the land
> Yea, I dug up/planted potatoes for simple existence
> ...


Wish i had a dollar for all the time spent skinnin bark off smoke house wood ,then with salt / sugar cure on my hands !


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> Wish i had a dollar for all the time spent skinnin bark off smoke house wood ,then with salt / sugar on my hands !


A simpler time 
(fuck Amazon/Twitter/Instagram/Google/cell phones/more than 3 TV channels & Republicans )


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 28, 2021)

Anyone else watching Get Back? It’s the most compelling glimpse of their song writing process you will ever witness. I’ve been blown away by it so far. 

Starting part three tonight!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Nov 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> A simpler time
> (fuck Amazon/Twitter/Instagram/Google/cell phones/more than 3 TV channels & Republicans )
> 
> View attachment 5037101


I have no doubt !


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2021)

This is what I did for 3 months with only Sunday's off & even then there was no real rest, we had to be at Mass by 9:00, so all the cow's must be milked by 8:00 which was no big deal.
Actually church was pretty funny if you looked at it the right way, like the priest was queer as fuck which I really found amusing (imagine a real fairy speaking with a brogue, it's fucking hilarious!!!)
I would look around the church, pew by pew, seat by seat, examining the faces & even the backs of the heads in front of me (Michael Collins was going bald)
I would try to determine what kind of person that object there was like?
I knew amost every man there because most attended regularly either Hamiltons or Gaynors pubs, which were the only 2 in the village of Leenane in Galway, Ireland.
The village only had around 30 families & all relied on sheep & fishing for income.
All grew their own vegetables (and yes, lot's & lot's of potatoes  ) milked their cow's harvested hay for the winter feed for the animals) & cut turf in the family bog to be used for heat/cooking.
There was Paddy Malone falling asleep & leaning on Margaret O'Neil, whom he hardly knew.
Most of the men were still drunk from playing darts well past closing time.
No Garda (coppers  ) were near & it was taken advantage of.
Some of the girls were decent looking (those I would wink at with with a sociopathic attitude  )

Beautiful place & people but it was/is hard work to farm, no doubt about it.

These are a few of the chores I performed, cutting the hay, hoping that it wouldn't rain that much so the grass would turn into hay & then making hay stacks.





Then we cut this shit, turf, so we had heat in the winter & cooking all year round.
We cut a LOT of it & this I fucking hated.
You were in the middle of this fucking swamp/bog with the wind blowing & it was cold as fuck.
Lunch was 2 large slices of home-made bread with butter & jam and a mayo bottle full of tea & it was wonderful.



This was my favorite thing to do, chasing & herding sheep for wool & market & as a food source.
This would be done once a year.





Then I'd do this 



And more than once ( 16 was allowed if accompanied by an adult relative ) I'd finish the day with a glass of this magic brew (If I was a good boy)



Yup, thinking back I realize more each day how fortunate I was to have experienced that way of life, which hardly exists now, for better or for worse. ( I think worse )

Now we are more advanced & knowledgeable & more understanding/empathic, right?

Shit, even you, yes you, can fly into space if ya got a million bucks!!!!

Fuck me, I miss the Ireland of 1963, when Kennedy was alive & they LOVED Americans.

It was very, very nice, indeed


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)

But the whole ripping sheep nuts out by yer teeth is a bit much, lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

zzyx said:


> But the whole ripping sheep nuts out by yer teeth is a bit much, lol


Only the savages in the North use that method.
We in the West of Ireland snip them off gently at least.
Have you ever tasted sheep balls?
The are very tasty sauteed with rashers/chicken beaks/cow tongue/calf liver and eggs.



Yummy!!!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Only the savages in the North use that method.
> We in the West of Ireland snip them off gently at least.
> Have you ever tasted sheep balls?
> The are very tasty sauteed with rashers/chicken beaks/cow tongue/calf liver and eggs.
> ...


Yes, we call them rocky mtn oyesters. Delicious.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Yes, we call them rocky mtn oyesters. Delicious.


Fuck yea!!!!
Bull balls with truffles and a lttle garilc served with goat eyeballs & grits is one of my favorite meals to start the day.
It's invigorating & gives you a rod of steel
Try it


----------



## Nixs (Nov 29, 2021)

^^^ that sounded like a recipe from the book "Mastering Witchcraft"


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Have you ever tasted sheep balls?


Is it hard to get the sheep to stay still?


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is it hard to get the sheep to stay still?


Duh. They don’t particularly care for having their nuts removed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 29, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Duh. They don’t particularly care for having their nuts removed.


You don’t have to remove them to taste them. Duh.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is it hard to get the sheep to stay still?


Nah, you just hit the poor creature in the back of it's head with a shillelagh a couple of times & that calmed it right down & then with your shears it was snip snip time.
Simple
This is like the cudgel used


----------



## zzyx (Nov 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You don’t have to remove them to taste them. Duh.


Do tell.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 29, 2021)

zzyx said:


> Do tell.


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 29, 2021)

TEXAS (The Borowitz Report)—What is being called a “troubling variant of stupidity” has been identified in Texas, Dr. Anthony Fauci has confirmed.
Although the powerful variant of stupidity is not new, it has recently displayed alarming virulence, the esteemed physician said.
“What’s concerning about this variant is that it appears to have developed immunity to all information,” Fauci said. “Of the many mutations of stupidity found in Texas, this one stands out.”
The immunologist urged that steps be taken to prevent this variant of stupidity from spreading. “We know that it has travelled as far as Cancun,” Fauci said.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 29, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> TEXAS (The Borowitz Report)—What is being called a “troubling variant of stupidity” has been identified in Texas, Dr. Anthony Fauci has confirmed.
> Although the powerful variant of stupidity is not new, it has recently displayed alarming virulence, the esteemed physician said.
> “What’s concerning about this variant is that it appears to have developed immunity to all information,” Fauci said. “Of the many mutations of stupidity found in Texas, this one stands out.”
> The immunologist urged that steps be taken to prevent this variant of stupidity from spreading. “We know that it has travelled as far as Cancun,” Fauci said.


It’s genome contains introns, exons and morons.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 29, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Also “If it rains a lot, run for your life” signs


some of the videos of torrential rains in burn scar areas is amazing. but really scary. definitely head for high ground


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> some of the videos of torrential rains in burn scar areas is amazing. but really scary. definitely head for high ground


Sister was in the mountains the day of the Estes Park flood. Of course this was pre cell phone, so it was a day or two before we heard from her. Scary shit.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> Sister was in the mountains the day of the Estes Park flood. Of course this was pre cell phone, so it was a day or two before we heard from her. Scary shit.


That’s where we were headed actually, Estes Park. I remember seeing where there had been a huge pile of boulders washed down but don’t remember the details. Did a lot of fishing around the area while there. Went down to Estes 3-4 times before the unfortunate border incident lol.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 29, 2021)

Love Estes, weird tourist traps and weird towns built around them are my jam. The Wisconsin Dells are a pinnacle of perfection all other weird towns should strive for. Greatest place on earth IMHO. Estes doesn't have many weird attractions, just you know...natural splendor and beauty pfffft, but it has enough to qualify and is a fantastic time.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 29, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Love Estes, weird tourist traps and weird towns built around them are my jam. The Wisconsin Dells are a pinnacle of perfection all other weird towns should strive for. Greatest place on earth IMHO. Estes doesn't have many weird attractions, just you know...natural splendor and beauty pfffft, but it has enough to qualify and is a fantastic time.


It’s where one of my dearest friends lives so there is that. Now we have to meet in another country due to repressive drug laws……that made me lots of money lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2021)

Tomorrow is my birthday


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday


Well it’s tomorrow here now so happy birthday man!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> some of the videos of torrential rains in burn scar areas is amazing. but really scary. definitely head for high ground


High ground/low ground, it doesn't matter, we'll all be 6' undergound due to starvation/droughts/floods/extreme heat/cold and disease caused by climate change, by 2070.
Carbon free in 29 years?
Tell that to India & China.
Should have done something 20 years ago & listened to Al Gore & now it's too fucking late.to stop it & with just the amout of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere right now, today, is enough to fuck us & that shit ain't going away unless we can suck it into outer space.

Anyway, this is the Happy Thread, right?
Let me see if this balances out my above comment

I love these guys


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday







Happy BDay brother


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> High ground/low ground, it doesn't matter, we'll all be 6' undergound due to starvation/droughts/floods/extreme heat/cold and disease caused by climate change, by 2070.
> Carbon free in 29 years?
> Tell that to India & China.
> Should have done something 20 years ago & listened to Al Gore & now it's too fucking late.to stop it & with just the amout of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere right now, today, is enough to fuck us & that shit ain't going away unless we can suck it into outer space.
> ...


Scares the hell out of me for my kids and what they face. Don’t think me and you will see the worst of it Jim, so there is that happy tidbit


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday


One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Scares the hell out of me for my kids and what they face. Don’t think me and you will see the worst of it Jim, so there is that happy tidbit


Yea, I also feel sorry for them.
We fucked them over, big time.
Personally, I don't want to get old & end up a decrepit/deranged vegetable.
I've worked in enough nursing homes to know I ain't going there.
Playing bingo & Scrabble & probably shitting on myself.
No fucking way I intend to end up like those creatures that look like extras on Day of the Dead
My intent is to pull a Thelma & Louise on my 75th Birthday.
Get a bottle of 25 year old Jameson & find a canyon & scream "Fuck it all, what a waste of time" all the way down

:I mean it, some looked worse than these


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 30, 2021)

You mean we can't just go on like this forever? The stock market rises over time. Maybe the machine that caused the problems will fix them. Maybe humans have evolved their conscious and we will behave differently in the future. Maybe we're not as important and smart as we think we are.
There have been bigwig climate meetings for years all pledging restrictions. But we have a net gain of CO2 since they started. So, there's that. It doesn't matter. That is just 1 of the problems that are cascading through each other. Yep, the entire cycle is corrupted. Poisoned the air, poisoned the sea, poisoned the earth. The answer is to colonize a hostile environment? Ok. I bet that will go down worse than Jamestown. 
The real question is how long before everyone loses their shit and figures out that we have been living in a dream and quit playing the game? And what will that look like? Exciting times to be alive in. 
I have a dark view. It's because I'm actually looking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Estes doesn't have many weird attractions


just the Stanley.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday


----------



## HGCC (Nov 30, 2021)

Go karts and mini golf man, makes my day. They have all those crappy souvenir shops selling the same stuff as well. There were a few other goofy things I found.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5037942


Dulce de Leche por favor it's good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Go karts and mini golf man, makes my day. They have all those crappy souvenir shops selling the same stuff as well. There were a few other goofy things I found.


and an old school arcade with video games and pinball


----------



## HGCC (Nov 30, 2021)

Part One: The Not-At-All-Sad History of Libertarian Sea Nations


Listen to this episode from Behind the Bastards on Spotify. Robert is joined by David Bell to discuss the history of Libertarian Boat Cities.FOOTNOTES: https://thebaffler.com/salvos/the-billionaires-fantasia...




open.spotify.com





Hahaha, love it.

Like...really, libertarian sea cities are the Dells taken to a level that breaks my brain. Wooooo


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

Small fortune headed to Klamath Basin for ecosystem restoration


It is likely the largest singular federal investment in the basin to date, and could help watershed restoration efforts take a big step forward.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)

*Let's talk about Flynn and some developments....*


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> just the Stanley.


Had Buffalo Balls there lol.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday


Happy birthday, hope fancy whisky from a tooth is involved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Nov 30, 2021)

The Dells in the 2000s: $500 for a Friday and Saturday night stay for a family of 4, and Unlimited passes to both waterparks (indoor and out) for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Fantastic good times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2021)

Memory lane, though if ya remember most of it, ya weren't really there!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> High ground/low ground, it doesn't matter, we'll all be 6' undergound due to starvation/droughts/floods/extreme heat/cold and disease caused by climate change, by 2070.
> Carbon free in 29 years?
> Tell that to India & China.
> Should have done something 20 years ago & listened to Al Gore & now it's too fucking late.to stop it & with just the amout of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere right now, today, is enough to fuck us & that shit ain't going away unless we can suck it into outer space.
> ...


When you get a chance, take a look at this. The carbon issue is worse than we can imagine.
The idea of this carbon problem has been around for over 70 years.








Planet of the Humans - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2021)

A twofer, conman and antivaxer.










Marcus Lamb, head of televangelist network that spreads COVID misinformation, dies of COVID-19


Lamb, the CEO and founder of Daystar Television Network, was hospitalized with COVID-19 in November.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5038664


This is the closest I've seen to Larson. Kudos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2021)

They need to crack down on burner phones and sim cards too, a photo ID and both it and you are photographed by the seller's cellphone, or some other means. They need to reduce the number of anonymous death threats and make hiding from authorities more difficult. You can't have, politicians, education, public health and election officials, not to mention doctors nurses and teachers subjected to a constant stream of death threats and extreme abuse from rightwing lunatics.

This is mostly for scams, but we also need other regulatory and legal changes to tighten communications security up a bit with some accountability.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/crtc-spam-crackdown-1.6267961?fbclid=IwAR27hTkKsaRte0o-yoWDc4A6sQT4LO7O9ysmURUFnZj8SZSRCRrP58ulcYU


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5038774


Alcohol is the social lubricant


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is mostly for scams, but we also need other regulatory and legal changes to tighten communications security up a bit with some accountability.


I'm surprised, though maybe a bit naive that telecommunications have "limited resources' to back track these predators. Money is probably the main reason. Don't want to spend it. They'll wait till the outcry is so great that regulations kick in.
Republican Senator Stupid, "I represent freedom of the scam. NO regulations."
Or congress dumps money on these companies to kinda sorta almost fix it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5038894


Is there a pun in this?? Stable?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Is there a pun in this?? Stable?


Stable/Barn= Should keep the barn door closed so your mares don't get pregnant and give birth at an *inopportune place and time.*


----------



## HGCC (Dec 2, 2021)

You know something kinda crappy about taking a weed break, it's pretty poor timing as I still have plants finishing. Been running a bunch of plants picking mom's and ehhhh, welp, this last round is getting judged on looks I guess. Go out to water and just look at them "hello my old friends...we will be together again soon."

Woke up this morning like "damn...it smells like weed...great weed...in here" as I had chopped a few last night and when the wind blows right it pushes weed smell from the garage into the house. 

Some version of the nl x destroyer from these dudes or whatever they were called previously. Been messing with it for a bit now, think it's out at f4 from when I started. One of the folks was who got me interested in sativas.





__





StackPath






www.theseedsource.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You know something kinda crappy about taking a weed break, it's pretty poor timing as I still have plants finishing. Been running a bunch of plants picking mom's and ehhhh, welp, this last round is getting judged on looks I guess. Go out to water and just look at them "hello my old friends...we will be together again soon."
> 
> Woke up this morning like "damn...it smells like weed...great weed...in here" as I had chopped a few last night and when the wind blows right it pushes weed smell from the garage into the house.
> 
> ...


Try meditating, coming off weed makes it easier, look up mindfulness of breathing on YouTube, or google for guided meditations and use a timer for your sessions. Take note of how you feel after and for the rest of the day after meditating for 20 minutes. Try it, it can be kinda another way to get high, or at least deal with being straight! Meditation is an exercise and it has short and long term effects, it will allow you to see your thoughts and what's going on inside yer head more easily.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Try meditating


Think of rolling, stuffing a bowl, you and a good friend baking brownies, maybe,.... maybe making your own hash, (no not corned beef you fool! Jim will tell you that's not Irish).


----------



## HGCC (Dec 2, 2021)

It's too damn warm for hash making...but man, yeahhhhhh once it gets cooler I have my gallon bags of trim and larf hanging out in the freezer ready to roll.

So, it's December 2nd. Sweaty as hell from going jogging in a t shirt and shorts. Global warming whatsup


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 2, 2021)

My family is from Galway & this woman is both beautiful and a fabulous dancer.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 2, 2021)

Hahahaha the fucking guardian angels are going to start patrolling the train station downtown. Can't lie, downtowns fucking bonkers, that area in particular...but the guardian angels. Oh man that's just silly and makes me smile. Send in batman.

Original story about issue:








RTD union calls Denver Union Station a ‘lawless hellhole’


The union that represents RTD and First Transits, RTD’s largest fixed-route contractor, is alerting the community of unsafe and unhealthy conditions at Denver Union Station.




kdvr.com





And the response:








TSA agents now patrolling Denver’s Union Station amid rising crime


TSA agents have begun patrolling Denver’s Union Station as part of heightened security at the transportation depot, where concerned transit employees have reported “lawless” behav…




kdvr.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 2, 2021)

I m


HGCC said:


> It's too damn warm for hash making...but man, yeahhhhhh once it gets cooler I have my gallon bags of trim and larf hanging out in the freezer ready to roll.
> 
> So, it's December 2nd. Sweaty as hell from going jogging in a t shirt and shorts. Global warming whatsup


I made hash once & swore I'd never do it again.
How do you make yours/I used bags
Too messy & I'll just stay with a few good buds stuffed into my pipe 
Simple yet effective


----------



## HGCC (Dec 2, 2021)

Going with bags, I have had good luck with it and gotten great results. I am fond of bho, but have no tube atm and don't feel like getting the stuff together for it. 

Sure do wind up with a sore arm from all that stirring....gonna have to exercise *and this is where I realized there was no jerk off emojii to make the joke work.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> My family is from Galway & this woman is both beautiful and a fabulous dancer.


What is it when they dance straight arm?
Also when do there feet just start killing them? I heard River dance people were dropping like flies from the grueling tours.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

i hope this is true: tucker loves hunter. lmao








The pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood shared a screenshot on Telegram that he says proves Tucker Carlson and Hunter Biden have a 'buddy buddy' relationship


Wood's unverified screenshots, posted to Telegram, appear to show Carlson thanking Biden for writing a college reference letter for his son, Buckley.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need to crack down on burner phones and sim cards too, a photo ID and both it and you are photographed by the seller's cellphone, or some other means. They need to reduce the number of anonymous death threats and make hiding from authorities more difficult. You can't have, politicians, education, public health and election officials, not to mention doctors nurses and teachers subjected to a constant stream of death threats and extreme abuse from rightwing lunatics.
> 
> This is mostly for scams, but we also need other regulatory and legal changes to tighten communications security up a bit with some accountability.
> 
> ...


i got 5 scam calls yesterday ad i'm on all the opt out or do not call. i used to screen now i've taken it to psychotic level. i answer it and don't say anything..put the phone down until they blink (hang up). there's some heavy duty out there like the cop donation..that one just reads his script like a cop and won't shut up even though i say over and over 'i'm a cop wife..i'm a cop wife..a cop wife


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> *What is it when they dance straight arm?*
> Also when do there feet just start killing them? I heard River dance people were dropping like flies from the grueling tours.


dancing in line? arms up or arms down to the side?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope this is true: tucker loves hunter. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is alternate universe..did you read it? Even Kyle says Wood is crazy.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope this is true: tucker loves hunter. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2014- The year of the attack on our democracy from the Russian military. Doesn't surprise me that the right wing propagandist contacting Biden's kid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this is alternate universe..did you read it? Even Kyle says Wood is crazy.


hunter went to georgetown so it's plausible. 

i could care less if it's true. gop on gop violence makes me smile


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> hunter went to georgetown so it's plausible.
> 
> i could care less if it's true. * gop on gop violence makes me smile*


you got me on that one.

plausibility is what what you build the lie around.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you got me on that one.
> 
> plausibility is what what you build the lie around.


hell, the maga morons still believe hillary sold all of our uranium to russia. was it plausible? sure was it true? nope


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

This mother and daughter are getting ready to retire thanks to The Big Lie. LOL.

didn't soem of the trolls here use the Gateway Pundit as their news source too?? 









2 election workers in Georgia who were targeted by Trump allies over false fraud claims are suing a right-wing website for defamation


The lawsuit says The Gateway Pundit engaged in a "campaign of lies" that led to the women receiving death threats and racist attacks.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> dancing in line? arms up or arms down to the side?


Line dance or single dancer. Arms straight down at there side.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 3, 2021)

Holy shit this was cool.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> This mother and daughter are getting ready to retire thanks to The Big Lie. LOL.
> 
> didn't soem of the trolls here use the Gateway Pundit as their news source too??
> 
> ...


the short answer is yes; it's also RIU Searchable..check your friends


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 3, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Line dance or single dancer. Arms straight down at there side.


i bet we could google that.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i bet we could google that.


Google what? Jim should know the answer. Where are you yah mick?
Saw this group that did this at a train station. I suppose had all the permits and such. Dressed in traditional clothing.
Little boy. No more than 6 years old. Stepped out and ripped up the floor. Awesome.


----------



## topcat (Dec 3, 2021)

Munchma Quchi


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

this made me LOL








An Italian man tried to trick a nurse into injecting the COVID-19 vaccine in a rubber foam arm he was wearing under a theater corset to finesse a vaccine pass


"It was so humiliating," nurse Filippa Bua told the Times, "thinking that a nurse cannot tell the difference between rubber foam and skin."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

topcat said:


> Munchma Quchi


I saw a clip of a school board meeting where folks had signed up online to speak. There was about 25 gag names like that, and the dude read them all out. Pretty funny that that sort of shit is still going on today.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

doc, it was a one in a million chance...




__





Bomb squad called to ER after a patient turned up with a WWII artillery shell lodged in his rectum, police say






www.msn.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> doc, it was a one in a million chance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic rear guard action


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5041021


Larson's always funny but my wife has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's so this one twists in my head.
BUT KEEP'EM COMING!! The man's a genius.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Larson's always funny but my wife has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's so this one twists in my head.
> BUT KEEP'EM COMING!! The man's a genius.


Sorry to hear that. Keep yourself healthy as you care for her.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Larson's always funny but my wife has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's so this one twists in my head.
> BUT KEEP'EM COMING!! The man's a genius.


Sorry to hear about your wife, you mentioned her before and it must be painful. There has been a lot of recent research into AD and recent drug approvals that might help. You might also find some diet of other home based help based on this new work. There have been breakthroughs and highly effective experimental drugs with amazing results and we are on the cusp of effective treatments, prevention and cures. Here is a google result from some recent work in the field and this past year I've been running into more of it, there are several different approaches and drugs.





__





breakthroughs in alzheimer's research - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife, you mentioned her before and it must be painful. There has been a lot of recent research into AD and recent drug approvals that might help. You might also find some diet of other home based help based on this new work. There have been breakthroughs and highly effective experimental drugs with amazing results and we are on the cusp of effective treatments, prevention and cures. Here is a google result from some recent work in the field and this past year I've been running into more of it, there are several different approaches and drugs.


Solid veggie diet has shown some promise. Some fringe studies with Gamma frequencies. Nothing yet points to stopping the progression. Latest drug has all sorts of issues. PRICE! and MAJOR side effects. Nobody's knocking down the door to get that one.
Point me to those experimental amazing drugs. Unfortunately pot is not one of them. Actually can hurt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Solid veggie diet has shown some promise. Some fringe studies with Gamma frequencies. Nothing yet points to stopping the progression. Latest drug has all sorts of issues. PRICE! and MAJOR side effects. Nobody's knocking down the door to get that one.
> Point me to those experimental amazing drugs. Unfortunately pot is not one of them. Actually can hurt.


Here is something I ran across that I though was interesting and it might interest you too. Probably not much immediate help, but it shows what's possible and what's going on in AD research, this works for a variety of neurodegenerative diseases. 









Drug Reverses Age-Related Mental Decline Within Days In Mice


In the new study, UCSF researchers showed rapid restoration of youthful cognitive abilities in aged mice, accompanied by a rejuvenation of brain and immune cells that could help explain improvements in brain function.




www.ucsf.edu


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is something I ran across that I though was interesting and it might interest you too. Probably not much immediate help, but it shows what's possible and what's going on in AD research, this works for a variety of neurodegenerative diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of the drugs. If you don't mind also listening.




__





Bringing Gamma Back, Again


What can flashing lights and an eerie reverberating sound do for the brain of someone suffering from Alzheimer’s? We update one of our favorite episodes.




www.wnycstudios.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Solid veggie diet has shown some promise. Some fringe studies with Gamma frequencies. Nothing yet points to stopping the progression. Latest drug has all sorts of issues. PRICE! and MAJOR side effects. Nobody's knocking down the door to get that one.
> Point me to those experimental amazing drugs. Unfortunately pot is not one of them. Actually can hurt.


Lion's Mane mushrooms help a friend with CFS (chronic fatigue syndrome). A couple grams daily helps him with memory, concentration, etc. There are claims that it helps AD, but know little about the mechanism at play. It's inexpensive and readily available. 

Kudos to the caregiver and empathy for the afflicted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 6, 2021)

happy.









San Francisco moves to delay its cannabis business tax to give legal dealers a boost


Supporters of the ordinance said the cannabis industry is experiencing a drop-off in business following a boom early in the COVID-19 pandemic and that a tax hike would result in higher prices.




www.npr.org


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com'on underground!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

@schuylaar you weren't in greeley lately? they said his 1st can of silly string jammed and then he went for the bear spray.









Chaos erupts in Colorado Walmart after suspected shoplifter deploys bear spray


Chaos erupted at a Walmart in Colorado on Sunday after a suspected shoplifter deployed bear spray at workers, authorities said. Emergency response dispatchers began receiving multiple calls reporting that bear spray had been deployed at a Walmart in Greeley, Colorado, at around 1:30 p.m. local...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @schuylaar you weren't in greeley lately? they said his 1st can of silly string jammed and then he went for the bear spray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh....just gonna leave this here  









Suspect arrested after attempted armed carjacking on I-25, police say


A Colorado State Patrol trooper fired one shot at the woman but didn't hit her on the interstate near Monument, authorities said.




www.9news.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

*Latest from the WAR on CHRISTMAS!*
Foxnews will be forever grateful for the content...

Up here is Canada we won the war on Christmas long ago and have reverted to heathenism!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Man charged after Christmas tree outside Fox News building set on fire, police say


Fox News Media CEO Suzanne Scott branded the incident a "malicious" attack in an internal email to colleagues.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

Farewell 4runner. No pics, but pretty sure it got totalled last night. Wacky traffic and a line of cars had to stand on their brakes. I barely bumped the one in front of me but a Mustang hit me pretty hard from behind and went under me. Everyone was alright. Sucks, not a great time to go try and buy a car, going to have to do lots of arguing to try and get as much out of the old one as I can.

...and need to see if I can take my tires back. They were beefy offroad ones that were like 300 a tire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5042936


To be fair there are the JWitnesses who don’t do holidays, including one’s own birthday.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

^^blurple!


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> To be fair there are the JWitnesses who don’t do holidays, including one’s own birthday.


As a young man, I knew this "old" dude (40s or 50s I guess) that ran a crack house. He was a jehovahs witness, only one I have known personally. It was weird. Real nice dude other than being a crackhead...like, the world's most polite crack dealer.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

HGCC said:


> As a young man, I knew this "old" dude (40s or 50s I guess) that ran a crack house. He was a jehovahs witness, only one I have known personally. It was weird. Real nice dude other than being a crackhead...like, the world's most polite crack dealer.


I dated a woman who escaped the Religion, as they call it. It is a full on mind control cult. Interestingly, she also briefly sold those stupid expensive vacuums door to door. She reported that the managers use very similar and just as severe cult techniques to condition their missionaries.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2021)

donated to African American Heritage Center to do with what they wish.









Robert E. Lee statue in Charlottesville to be melted down, turned into art


The statue of Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee that drew violent protests to Charlottesville, Virginia, will be melted down and turned into a new piece of public art.



www.usatoday.com





post dedicated to Heather Heyer who lost her life that day.



*KLAN TO PAY $25M*









25 million reasons to be thankful in Charlottesville, where there's accountability for hate


Every penny of the more than $25 million the jury awarded sends a much-needed signal in America: Racist and repulsive actions will be held to account.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 8, 2021)

I shit on cops a lot, and rightfully so. Park ranger cops fall way outside that and I bear them no ill will. Think their great, never had a bad run in.

Did see them bust some dudes trying to climb the red rocks that you can't climb on at red rocks, was alright with that. People tend to trash nature and it's already jam packed all the time so at risk.

Edit: just mention it as a park ranger got shot outside RMNP, will be alright.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)

8 more to go.

Def happy with the look.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I dated a woman who escaped the Religion, as they call it. It is a full on mind control cult. Interestingly, she also briefly sold those stupid expensive vacuums door to door. She reported that the managers use very similar and just as severe cult techniques to condition their missionaries.


I remember watching a program like 60 minutes that said pedophiles join because the church leaders look the other way and help cover up child molestation claims. 

When I was in university I worked a summer job loading containers by hand. 2 guys in a container packing it to the roof and you spend a lot of time with your partner. Mine happened to be a JW and he was constantly trying to get me to attend a meeting. I never went but asked a lot of questions out of curiosity and it helped time pass by quicker. One day the conversation got to the belief that only 144,000 souls actually make it to heaven. I asked in a most sarcastic tone, “let me guess, you’re one of them, right?” 

“Oh no!” He says. “I’m not one of them!” So I asked him why bother making all these sacrifices if you’re not going to heaven? It was like a light bulb went off and he replied, “yeah, you’re right!”

He never went back to the church (as far as I know) and we had a few booze filled nights after that. He was actually a charming guy and was a hell of a wingman on ladies night. 

It took me about 2 months to convert him back to the dark side.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5042936


One of the reasons The Puritans came to America was to escape the influence of secularism. That they banned Xmass gets kudos from me.
Jesus rose from the dead so you could put a 2nd mortgage on your home buying gifts.
Go ahead bring up the Gospel around the family christmass dinner. That Thanksgiving meal will seem like a cake walk.
Note this was from Cracked magazine. A wanna be Mad magazine.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I remember watching a program like 60 minutes that said pedophiles join because the church leaders look the other way and help cover up child molestation claims.
> 
> When I was in university I worked a summer job loading containers by hand. 2 guys in a container packing it to the roof and you spend a lot of time with your partner. Mine happened to be a JW and he was constantly trying to get me to attend a meeting. I never went but asked a lot of questions out of curiosity and it helped time pass by quicker. One day the conversation got to the belief that only 144,000 souls actually make it to heaven. I asked in a most sarcastic tone, “let me guess, you’re one of them, right?”
> 
> ...


With benefits like these


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> only 144,000 souls


i never knew that about them. that's kind of a weird random number. do you know how they came upon it?

and congrats on your first conversion!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i never knew that about them. that's kind of a weird random number. do you know how they came upon it?
> 
> and congrats on your first conversion!!!


Twelve by twelve by one thousand was pre-Roman for “a fuckton”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> One of the reasons The Puritans came to America was to escape the influence of secularism. That they banned Xmass gets kudos from me.
> Jesus rose from the dead so you could put a 2nd mortgage on your home buying gifts.
> Go ahead bring up the Gospel around the family christmass dinner. That Thanksgiving meal will seem like a cake walk.
> Note this was from Cracked magazine. A wanna be Mad magazine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i never knew that about them. that's kind of a weird random number. do you know how they came upon it?
> 
> and congrats on your first conversion!!!


I think it’s an obscure line in the bible taken out of context.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think it’s an obscure line in the bible taken out of context.


gotcha.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Mine happened to be a JW and he was constantly trying to get me to attend a meeting.


I used to chase the JW's around the neighborhood arguing with them. Calling them "Russellites".
Their founder was Charles Taze Russell. They don't like that. Insisting there organization was founded by Judge Rutherford. Whatever.
Also would throw at them that "Jehovah" is a latin corruption of another name of G*d. That in the Latin, there is no "J". Piss them off.
That 144,000 thing has got to be a real thorn in there side. There's probably about 200,000 or more take the sacrifice around the world. Boy I kinda miss those days.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i never knew that about them. that's kind of a weird random number. do you know how they came upon it?


Revelation. Don't remember chapter and verse. The 144,000 witnesses.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think it’s an obscure line in the bible taken out of context.


What line is taken in context??


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Revelation. Don't remember chapter and verse. The 144,000 witnesses.







__





144,000 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## mooray (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I used to chase the JW's around the neighborhood arguing with them. Calling them "Russellites".
> Their founder was Charles Taze Russell. They don't like that. Insisting there organization was founded by Judge Rutherford. Whatever.
> Also would throw at them that "Jehovah" is a latin corruption of another name of G*d. That in the Latin, there is no "J". Piss them off.
> That 144,000 thing has got to be a real thorn in there side. There's probably about 200,000 or more take the sacrifice around the world. Boy I kinda miss those days.


Are you an atheist, or thereabouts? Because that degree of effort sounds a bit like interreligious squabbling, but all religions have their footnotes which essentially prove that they're full of shit.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Well..... the witnesses are only up to 19,500 so we got time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Revelation. Don't remember chapter and verse. The 144,000 witnesses.


they've got to have their quota by now then right? they started in like 1900 or so? 

or is a take a number thing like at the deli counter?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> Are you an atheist, or thereabouts? Because that degree of effort sounds a bit like interreligious squabbling


Of course!! We were right and they were wrong! Course now I've mellowed out. No I'm not an atheist. I believe in G*d. Just taking a broader look. I think will all be nicely surprised.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 8, 2021)

Of course now I KNOW who is right. But I'd have to kill you if I told you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What line is taken in context??


I’m not familiar with scripture but the line about only 144,000 witnesses making it to heaven was surely taken out of context, no?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> they've got to have their quota by now then right? they started in like 1900 or so?
> 
> or is a take a number thing like at the deli counter?


Last I heard it was like the deli counter and they keep upping the number. Step mom was one. Made for a crazy five years or so as a kid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Last I heard it was like the deli counter and they keep upping the number. Step mom was one. Made for a crazy five years or so as a kid.


i bet!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m not familiar with scripture but the line about only 144,000 witnesses making it to heaven was surely taken out of context, no?


I don’t think there was much context. I think you’re seeing the consequences of literalism.

(edit) By the time the JWs were founded, that number was a tiny percentage of the population. So hammering that number was a great way to keep the congregation scared.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don’t think there was much context. I think you’re seeing the consequences of literalism.


Like the blood transfusion thing.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Like the blood transfusion thing.


Yup.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

I wasn’t even trying to convert him, just making conversation but he wasn’t the sharpest. I guess I made him think of it differently than he had been. 

He’s probably a qtard now.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2021)

Not exactly happy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2021)

I think some of the Trumper socks posting here are mentioned in this article. Did we have any entries in this list? @potroast should complain to the author and send an invite!









36 People Who Proved That 2021 Was Without A Doubt The Dumbest Year Yet


What a stupid, stupid year.View Entire Post ›




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Not exactly happy.


What, when?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What, when?


No clue I don't read squiggles.


Found this in the comments:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Not exactly happy.


Not exactly, indeed. 

Maybe we need a thread for random shit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think some of the Trumper socks posting here are mentioned in this article. Did we have any entries in this list? @potroast should complain to the author and send an invite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eagle testicle. Lmao.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> One of the reasons The Puritans came to America was to escape the influence of secularism. That they banned Xmass gets kudos from me.
> Jesus rose from the dead so you could put a 2nd mortgage on your home buying gifts.
> Go ahead bring up the Gospel around the family christmass dinner. That Thanksgiving meal will seem like a cake walk.
> Note this was from Cracked magazine. A wanna be Mad magazine.


lest we forget the politics of Salem.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Revelation. Don't remember chapter and verse. The 144,000 witnesses.


we can check with our church priest, Father Google.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Eagle testicle. Lmao.


I might have to use that one.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> As a young man, I knew this "old" dude (40s or 50s I guess) that ran a crack house. He was a jehovahs witness, only one I have known personally. It was weird. Real nice dude other than being a crackhead...like, the world's most polite crack dealer.


Our county's most famous grower was a JW. He came around the house passing out pamphlets one day, and I so wanted to ask him about some seeds. But he had 3 others with him, so I just told them I was already full, didn't need anymore religion.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I might have to use that one.


Just one?


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I shit on cops a lot, and rightfully so. Park ranger cops fall way outside that and I bear them no ill will. Think their great, never had a bad run in.
> 
> Did see them bust some dudes trying to climb the red rocks that you can't climb on at red rocks, was alright with that. People tend to trash nature and it's already jam packed all the time so at risk.
> 
> Edit: just mention it as a park ranger got shot outside RMNP, will be alright.


Some of them are really cool. But a lot of thru hikers have issues in National Parks getting permits. Then they get chased out of the park in the middle of the night for not having the right permits. And since hikers are walking, it can be several hours to walk off the park, just to walk back on in the morning, because that is where the trail is. Tapeworm had these issues in Glacier NP just two days from finishing the CDT.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)

This flock of turkeys have been in the road just about everyday since Thanksgiving (first day of gun season). Last night I went down to the old river camp to pick oranges, and I scared a couple of them off their roost.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 9, 2021)

I'll be damned, no clue. Honestly in somewhere like RMNP, I would kind of be alright with that sort of action. The place is a zoo and has major issues with crowding. Granted it's big, so if they went way in whatever, but I do get it. Other national parks are nowhere near as crowded so that seems bogus.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I'll be damned, no clue. Honestly in somewhere like RMNP, I would kind of be alright with that sort of action. The place is a zoo and has major issues with crowding. Granted it's big, so if they went way in whatever, but I do get it. Other national parks are nowhere near as crowded so that seems bogus.


The thing is those guys have been walking that trail for over 2000 miles, then when they get to the end of the trail, suddenly there are no camping spots open for them. Camping at Baxter State Park at the end of the AT is a pain in the ass too. 

As far as I know, thru hikers get free permits on all trails except where the AT goes through GSMNP, and it cost 20 bucks. Their rules are kind of crazy too. You have to sleep in a shelter unless it is full, then you can tent. But if a section hiker comes in at 10 o'clock he gets a spot in the shelter and the thru hiker has to get up and go outside to pitch his tent. Luckily you have to get done with the park in eight nights, so this doesn't last long.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just one?


I’m waiting for the moment to call someone an eagle testicle jerk.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I’m waiting for the moment to call someone an eagle testicle jerk.


Maybe someone will call you eagle testicle first.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Maybe someone will call you eagle testicle first.


My response “are you falcon nuts?”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> My response “are you falcon nuts?”


How fowl.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How fowl.


Might simply give him the bird.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

The latest in the "war on Christmas"

*CNN mocks Fox News for freaking out over Christmas tree burning*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The latest in the "war on Christmas"
> 
> *CNN mocks Fox News for freaking out over Christmas tree burning*


I almost pissed my pants at the fox and friends bit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I almost pissed my pants at the fox and friends bit.


They loved the content and will probably pay someone to burn the fucking thing every year. It fits right in with the war on Christmas culture war bullshit, it's essentially TV for morons by morons. They should ban these fucks from cable in Canada for spreading covid disinformation.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The latest in the "war on Christmas"
> 
> *CNN mocks Fox News for freaking out over Christmas tree burning*


The Christmas tree being about Hanukah is some stellar information I never heard about before.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The Christmas tree being about Hanukah is some stellar information I never heard about before.


And Jesus. Don’t forget about Jesus. 

There are many ways to politicize a homeless man with mental health issues burning a Christmas tree down. Fox went with war on Christmas. 

Hilarious and sad.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 9, 2021)

New thing our 15 yr old cat does; blanket on lap, cat in blanket, while either I or wife sip coffee. I'll take it, she's not this sweet usually, lol.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> And Jesus. Don’t forget about Jesus.
> 
> There are many ways to politicize a homeless man with mental health issues burning a Christmas tree down. Fox went with war on Christmas.
> 
> Hilarious and sad.


It would be interesting to figure out where that Homeless man was from originally.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It would be interesting to figure out where that Homeless man was from originally.


Antifa!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 9, 2021)

This car & this campground. Absolute top 5 happiest moment right here.


----------



## mooray (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks NorCal...?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Looks NorCal...?


Kirk Creek Camprground.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 9, 2021)

I love the look of a lake front with the forever look. Or... maybe tips of mountains on the horizon. Kinda Middle Earth.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> we can check with our church priest, Father Google.


Anti-christ.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

@Jimdamick 

this is on rocky mtn pbs right now. 

live at red rocks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

im recording it. holy shit it's really good so far. 

but steelers/vikes are on.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> live at red rocks.


What other color but BLUES!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What other color but BLUES!!


i'm gonna watch it later on the tv with the good sound system. and when the wife and kid are gone. lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm gonna watch it later on the tv with the good sound system. and when the wife and kid are gone. lol


PBS has done good shit sometimes. I’m checking to see if this is on our PBS feed. Love Joe B.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

*Fox News Christmas Tree Fire Wasn't Politically Motivated | The Debt Ceiling Shouldn't Be A Thing*





Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Friends at Fox News who are reeling from the loss of their "holiday tree" after a suspected arson last night. Down in Washington, Congress is once again threatening to destroy the world economy by playing games with America's nonsensical debt ceiling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

This will be big news to some here! See the medical news isn't all bad, major strides have been made treating paralysis and Alzheimer's too. Some here might be able to ditch the reading glasses in the new year.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New FDA-approved eye drops could replace reading glasses for millions: "It's definitely a life changer"


Vuity, which was approved by the Food and Drug Administration in October, would potentially replace reading glasses for some of the 128 million Americans who have trouble seeing close-up.




www.cbsnews.com





*New FDA-approved eye drops could replace reading glasses for millions: "It's definitely a life changer"*

A newly approved eye drop hitting the market on Thursday could change the lives of millions of Americans with age-related blurred near vision, a condition affecting mostly people 40 and older.

Vuity, which was approved by the Food and Drug Administration in October, would potentially replace reading glasses for some of the 128 million Americans who have trouble seeing close-up. The new medicine takes effect in about 15 minutes, with one drop on each eye providing sharper vision for six to 10 hours, according to the company.

Toni Wright, one of the 750 participants in a clinical trial to test the drug, said she liked what she saw.

"It's definitely a life changer," Wright told CBS News national correspondent Jericka Duncan.

Before the trial, the only way Wright could see things clearly was by keeping reading glasses everywhere — in her office, bathroom, kitchen and car. 

"I was in denial because to me that was a sign of growing older, you know, needing to wear glasses," she said. 

It was in 2019 that her doctor told her about a new eye drop with the potential to correct her vision problems, temporarily. The 54-year-old online retail consultant, who works from her farm in western Pennsylvania, instantly noticed a difference.

"I would not need my readers as much, especially on the computer, where I would always need to have them on," she said.

Vuity is the first FDA-approved eye drop to treat age-related blurry near vision, also known as presbyopia. The prescription drug utilizes the eye's natural ability to reduce its pupil size, said Dr. George Waring, the principal investigator for the trial.

"Reducing the pupil size expands the depth of field or the depth of focus, and that allows you to focus at different ranges naturally," he said.

A 30-day supply of the drug will cost about $80 and works best in people 40 to 55 years old, a Vuity spokesperson said. Side effects detected in the three-month trial included headaches and red eyes, the company said. 

"This is something that we anticipate will be well tolerated long term, but this will be evaluated and studied in a formal capacity," Waring said.

Vuity is by no means a cure-all, and the maker does caution against using the drops when driving at night or performing activities in low-light conditions. The drops are for mild to intermediate cases and are less effective after age 65, as eyes age. Users may also have temporary difficulty in adjusting focus between objects near and far.

As of now, the drug is not covered by insurance. Doctors who spoke with CBS News said it's unlikely that insurance will ever cover it because it's not "medically necessary," as glasses are still a less expensive alternative.

For Wright and millions just like her, the new drug is an easy backup solution — with a clear advantage. 

"Just a convenience to have that option of putting the drops in and being able to go," she said.


----------



## topcat (Dec 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The latest in the "war on Christmas"
> 
> *CNN mocks Fox News for freaking out over Christmas tree burning*


Winter Burning Man.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @Jimdamick
> 
> this is on rocky mtn pbs right now.
> 
> live at red rocks.


And my last camp night, the local PBS channel's fund raising was best of big bands.

They do have some good stuff at fund raising time, but I hate that my regular programs are not on.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @Jimdamick
> 
> this is on rocky mtn pbs right now.
> 
> live at red rocks.


Hoyl fuck!!!
I haven't seen or heard of him in like 40 years
Awesome guitarist

This guy is pretty good also


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

i don't really know where to put this, so I'm putting it here.
My favorite Monkee, Michael Nesmith at age 78 (good for him) passed away yesterday which is very sad for sure
But to balance the sad, or even overpower it, just think of all the Monkees songs that make/made you happy 
Please contribute your favorite Monkees song.
I'm going with a pure Nesmith song that I fucking LOVE!!!


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the Monkeys only had one song.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

Yea, I know it's Politics & this is a song, but I have proof, unsubstantiated proof though, but who really fucking cares
,If it's true or not, it's the thought that counts,, or lack of thinking which in the US that seems to be the norm.
So If Trump & the GOP can do it and get away with it, I'm going for it.
Prove me wrong 
Go ahead 
I dare you!!! (I know some dumbfuck will try  )
Anyway, this guy is a Democrat & voted for Biden so it's political
Thank you very much, indeed 

So, let's play this political song written by Bob Dylan, which was ripped off by Hendrix, who definitely is better known for it, but Mason blows it up here
Best rendition ever?
I think so.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I know it's Politics & this is a song, but I have proof, unsubstantiated proof though, but who really fucking cares
> ,If it's true or not, it's the thought that counts,, or lack of thinking which in the US that seems to be the norm.
> So If Trump & the GOP can do it and get away with it, I'm going for it.
> Prove me wrong
> ...


Nobody ripped off anybody!! Royalties.
Byrds made great covers. Turn turn turn as an example.
Dolly Parton. Peace train. (Which I think was better).
You're on drugs, which I guess this is a great place to spout your soupy mind.
Oh sorry Jim. I didn't know it was you.
That explains it.
Dylan got the Nobel in 2016.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> You're on drugs


So?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> So?


So??


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 10, 2021)

Song time.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> your soupy mind


So fucking what melon head.
This what your brain looks like probably, so don't go throwing stones, melon head


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> So?


that's a compliment in my book. lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

Fuck the Byrds (can't even spell)
Couldn't write a song worth a shit, just copied Dylan songs.
Here's another.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

cool story. i used to eat 'em raw by the dozens. the ocean is not a dump site.









11 Million New Oysters in New York Harbor (But None for You to Eat)


NEW YORK — The restoration of New York Harbor has reached a new milestone as 2021 draws to a close: 11.2 million juvenile oysters have been added in the past six months to a section of the Hudson River off the coast of lower Manhattan, where they are helping to filter the water and creating...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck the Byrds (can't even spell)
> Couldn't write a song worth a shit, just copied Dylan songs.
> Here's another.


Spelling the Byrds, is that like the Beatles?
I'll give you this though. Spell check questioned "Byrds". But not "Beatles".
What' going on? Your whitey tighties too Tight?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

@Jimdamick i'm sure you've been to the oyster bar in grand central station? think of how many million oysters went thru that place over the decades.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @Jimdamick i'm sure you've been to the oyster bar in grand central station? think of how many million oysters went thru that place over the decades.


shell shock!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> shell shock!


wonder if they ground them up and used them industrially? for calcium?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> So fucking what melon head.
> This what your brain looks like probably, so don't go throwing stones, melon head
> 
> View attachment 5044298


Personally I like honey dew to eat.
But unlike you . My wife doesn't give me one.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wonder if they ground them up and used them industrially? for calcium?


Roadbed


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Roadbed


Not oysters. But clam shells are used all through Cape Cod for drive ways.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Not oysters. But clam shells are used all through Cape Cod for drive ways.


Lotta oysters in the Mid’Lannic


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> What' going on? Your whitey tighties too Tight?


Nah, I don't wear that bullshit
They lower your testosterone levels & make it harder for you sperm too swim.
I got a free range/organic set & I/they love it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Lotta oysters in the Mid’Lannic


all the way down to coastal GA too. the Native Americans piled them up on the coast


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Lotta oysters in the Mid’Lannic


if you are ever near Charleston SC





__





Bowens Island Restaurant | Proudly serving Charleston SC since 1946


Known for our locally harvested oysters, fried shrimp, hushpuppies, Frogmore stew, beer, & the undisturbed view of the river, marshes, islands, & wildlife!




bowensisland.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you are ever near Charleston SC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been a while


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)

Meanwhile in Canada...


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @Jimdamick i'm sure you've been to the oyster bar in grand central station? think of how many million oysters went thru that place over the decades.


Never been in it, besides I hate those slimy things.
What do they really taste like?
All I can tell is it's something yanked out of the ocean
Now steamers I like
About 3 dozen & about 9 draft Michelob's pulled from the keg sitting in ice by the pool, waiting for your 3lb Porterhouse to finish.
That's me


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Never been in it, besides I hate those slimy things.
> What do they really taste like?
> All I can tell is it's something yanked out of the ocean
> Now steamers I like
> ...


I like clams
I like oysters
I like a porterhouse


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Never been in it, besides I hate those slimy things.
> What do they really taste like?
> All I can tell is it's something yanked out of the ocean
> Now steamers I like
> ...


oysters taste very different depending on where they are living

but yeah, i could do a few dozen steamers. or some blue crabs. or some diver scallops. or some lobstahs. lmao.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> oysters taste very different depending on where they are living
> 
> but yeah, i could do a few dozen steamers. or some blue crabs. or some diver scallops. or some lobstahs. lmao.


Blue crabs can be wonderful. Family used to vacation in southern DE.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Blue crabs can be wonderful. Family used to vacation in southern DE.


yeah man. we used to catch them in NJ using a chicken leg on a string. lol. 

but the soft shell ones lightly fried on a bun are really good too


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

I love scallops & crab but lobster not that much.
Only part that's any good is the tail, at least that's my opinion, plus they're a pain in the ass to eat.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah man. we used to catch them in NJ using a chicken leg on a string. lol.
> 
> but the soft shell ones lightly fried on a bun are really good too


Chicken necks on a pier in northern Ocean City.
I remember them scrabbling in the enameled pot when the heat came on.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love scallops & crab but lobster not that much.
> Only part that's any good is the tail, at least that's my opinion, plus they're a pain in the ass to eat.


A true coldwater lobster is worth it. Never had a tropical spiny lobster that was.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 10, 2021)

you ever have any stone crab claws out of GA or FL? they rip off one claw and throw it back and it grows a new one.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you ever have any stone crab claws out of GA or FL? they rip off one claw and throw it back and it grows a new one.


Is that like Jonas crab?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I like clams
> I like oysters
> I like a porterhouse


As that prick Kavanagh would say, I like beer


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> As that prick Kavanagh would say, I like beer


Well dammit so do I.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck the Byrds (can't even spell)
> Couldn't write a song worth a shit, just copied Dylan songs. . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> cool story. i used to eat 'em raw by the dozens. the ocean is not a dump site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was writing, I researched the navigational charts for NYC harbor in 1718. There were dozens of oyster beds marked.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wonder if they ground them up and used them industrially? for calcium?


The burned them to make quick lime, then used it for mortar. Some of the really old brick buildings are having to use it when replace old bricks to match the mortar originally used.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> When I was writing, I researched the navigational charts for NYC harbor in 1718. There were dozens of oyster beds marked.


The Thames river in London is back alive too and there is lot's of wild life in the river now and no industry dumping into it for many years. Most of the polluted rivers and streams in post industrial Britain have recovered in recent years.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Thames river in London is back alive too and there is lot's of wild life in the river now and no industry dumping into it for many years. Most of the polluted rivers and streams in post industrial Britain have recovered in recent years.


I wonder what Niagara is like now. I visited as a kid 50 years ago. One of my biggest memories was the smell. It was this strange thick cloyingly sweet stink from the polluted water, and it smothered the park like a soaked blanket. It was strong enough to make me sometimes want to retch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder what Niagara is like now. I visited as a kid 50 years ago. One of my biggest memories was the smell. It was this strange thick cloyingly sweet stink from the polluted water, and it smothered the park like a soaked blanket. It was strong enough to make me sometimes want to retch.


Probably improved greatly, most of the industries who were polluting the lakes on both sides of the border are gone now and have been for awhile.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder what Niagara is like now. I visited as a kid 50 years ago. One of my biggest memories was the smell. It was this strange thick cloyingly sweet stink from the polluted water, and it smothered the park like a soaked blanket. It was strong enough to make me sometimes want to retch.


https://www.blogto.com/travel/2021/12/niagara-falls-ontario-one-most-disappointing-cities-world/


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I wonder what Niagara is like now.


I was there in '14.
9 days.
In hind sight I didn't notice anything. Smell or otherwise. I was on the Canadian side which at the time, I was told, was the safer side.
Did all the major stuff. The boat. The butterfly house. Bird house. Behind the falls. Videoed most everything. Even the Maid of the mist. I wrapped my camera in saran wrap. Tight over the lens. Girls screaming. Can't have a great movie w/o girls screaming.
I went to the hydro power plant. We went down 350+ feet to where the turbines were.
Having a back round in machining when I saw the lathe down there....WOW! Huge. From my perspective it had to be a 15' foot dia.
Boy did I want to play with that!!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 11, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> I was there in '14.
> 9 days.
> In hind sight I didn't notice anything. Smell or otherwise. I was on the Canadian side which at the time, I was told, was the safer side.
> Did all the major stuff. The boat. The butterfly house. Bird house. Behind the falls. Videoed most everything. Even the Maid of the mist. I wrapped my camera in saran wrap. Tight over the lens. Girls screaming. Can't have a great movie w/o girls screaming.
> ...


Was it Canadians who told you it was safer there? 

That lathe sounds cool. I remember wonderful tools in the Smithsonian before some (snarl) humanities major decided to get rid of all the boring machines and replace them with pop culture.

The Smithsonian should have simply opened a new Museum of Currently Popular Garbage and allowed me to continue to caress stellarators, Jacquard looms and supercritical steam locomotives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


>


I just liked the way it smelled. Love me some RWH.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> I just liked the way it smelled. Love me some RWH.


I appreciate you for getting me to know about RWH with your song post by him "Screw you, we're from Texas". Mom has three sisters in Texas, that pretend they're from there and exhibit a screw you attitude.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 12, 2021)

Did somebody say Texas?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Was it Canadians who told you it was safer there?


Yep. And it felt that way. Had a wonderful time. Did the power boat ride. Got doused big time.
Did a vineyard tour. Kept busy the whole time. Love to do it again.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5044847


Wouldn't worry. I think they're in for a rude awakening. It maybe them that's not going.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 12, 2021)

Not really a happy thing but if anyone was thinking of getting rid of a problem, beware.


A Michigan woman faces prison after trying to hire an assassin through a fake website








A Michigan woman faces prison after trying to hire an assassin through a fake website | CNN


Wendy Wein wanted her ex-husband dead. She came across a website, Rent-A-Hitman, and filled out an online form seeking someone to "handle" her problem. Now the Michigan woman faces up to nine years in prison.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did somebody say Texas?


Fond memories of Texas from the early 90s - happy to have been there. I was in Richardson, TX for some fibre optic transmission training along with a couple other Canadians. On the first day the instructor asked what the difference was between us. Sense of humour, I quipped! His stoic/rigid appearance was unfazed, somewhat validating my notion. He was kind, hospitable and took us for some terrific BBQ. 

Between classes, I attended the grassy knoll, millionaires club (against my wishes) and the world's largest bar. My travelling companions had me run a few stop signs as they were frightful of the neighborhood I'd ventured into one afternoon. Tijuana would definitely have been out of their comfort zone.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 12, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Fond memories of Texas from the early 90s - happy to have been there. I was in Richardson, TX for some fibre optic transmission training along with a couple other Canadians. On the first day the instructor asked what the difference was between us. Sense of humour, I quipped! His stoic/rigid appearance was unfazed, somewhat validating my notion. He was kind, hospitable and took us for some terrific BBQ.
> 
> Between classes, I attended the grassy knoll, millionaires club (against my wishes) and the world's largest bar. My travelling companions had me run a few stop signs as they were frightful of the neighborhood I'd ventured into one afternoon. Tijuana would definitely have been out of their comfort zone.


I met some great people in the DFW area. The first time I had catfish was in Texas and I’ve been kicking myself ever since that I didn’t try it sooner.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> A Michigan woman faces prison after trying to hire an assassin through a fake website


There was a saying that went something like.."The fastest way for a woman to get to a man's heart is with a Knife."


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 12, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> There was a saying that went something like.."The fastest way for a woman to get to a man's heart is with a Knife."


“through his stomach” R. Barr


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 12, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Fond memories of Texas


That's because you get to go home.
The rest of us in America are stuck with those arrogant/we're better than thou/we're the real Americans/ gun toting/stupid fucking hat wearing assholes.
At least that my opinion


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm gonna make an announcement that is to me both happy & sad, a perfect balance in away.
1st the sad
I'm stopping growing & putting down the snips. 
Every state around me is legal now and this state ,Connecticut is going legal next year & the demand for my herb is way down so I'm saying fuck it.
Been growing for over 30 years and had a lot of fun & smoked a shit ton of herb, but the allure just ain't there anymore.
I'm actully fucking bored with it
So here's the good news (I hope)
I retired 3 years ago & grew full time & was doing ok but as mentioned, it just wasn't profitable
So, I need income, or at least it would be nice to have some, so I decided that I'll pick up the tools again.
I was an electrician before, so I sent a resume out last week and have had a lot of interest whiich is very cool.
Today I had my 1st interview at a factory (I'm mostly Industrial/Commercial/no houses) assuming that they were looking for an electrician, but nope, they wanted someone to put together/fabricate/inspect & test these huge grain mills that take the wheat and turn it into flour.
The mill spins at 1800 rpm and any insects in the grain are killed by centrifugal force & then sifted out (in China they keep them in/makes you virile)
Fucking cool machines.
They are assembled in a 60,000 sq ft factory that I will essentially be in charge of and have no experience whatsoever.
I'll be trained for a week or so & then it's off I go.
I find that fucking hysterical 
It's like Santa's Toy Shop, but with 2 ft diameter cogs/gears & motors ranging from 200 hp up to 600 to put together
And the owners are these 2 Germans, man & wife around 70 that are really nice.
I think I might take a pay cut to work there
I just like the environment & it will be something new, which the other, electrcal, is kinda boring now to me.
So, I have 4 more interviews this week, so well see.

Wish me luck 

It's Neil time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm gonna make an announcement that is to me both happy & sad, a perfect balance in away.
> 1st the sad
> I'm stopping growing & putting down the snips.
> Every state around me is legal now and this state ,Connecticut is going legal next year & the demand for my herb is way down so I'm saying fuck it.
> ...


I found the same thing here with legalization, I was selling good bud to friends for $140 an ounce, but the government is now selling pretty good bud for less and illegal online dispensaries are as low as $99 CDN. Demand dried up, my grow partner and friend passed away and I quit smoking. I'm gonna disassemble the grow this winter and if I wanna smoke I'll buy some government dope. I just need to figure out what to do with the DIY water cooled LED grow lights.

Glad to see yer working again, so ya must be feeling better and recovered from your illness, there's a labor shortage and particularly in trades, so there's plenty of opportunity. Other than growing for a hobby and for one's own use, there's no money to be made in pot these days competing against giant operations. A soon as legalization goes federal and they can mail it, much of the market will be national and mail order, even semi or illegal.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 12, 2021)

You might find it nice to come back to as a hobby at some point. Good on ya.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. But i want to point Out that shame was the driving source of the WOSD.Dontt it get you down brother. Its a plant. You grow it like tomatoes or those fucking viny pickles


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. But i want to point Out that shame was the driving source of the WOSD.Dontt it get you down brother. Its a plant. You grow it like tomatoes or those fucking viny pickles


Most of what we did was compassion club stuff and I was more interested in building LED grow lights than growing pot. I started with a medical license before recreational legalization, but found I didn't like going down to the garden everyday and I liked harvesting even less! So I got a friend to help with harvest and eventually he became a grow partner, coming in to the basement everyday and doing all the regular work. He passed away in August, but was sick for months before and it took the joy out of it for me, towards the end I was really keeping it going for him, before he got sick.

Pot is legal federally here and MOMs, illegal online dispensaries, will sell ya an ounce in Canada for $99 CDN, about $75USD and I can buy it locally from the government store for about $130 an ounce for decent bud. Outdoor growing is an option with the right strain, but seasons are short. I figure most of the oil and concentrates for sale are from outdoor, or shake from green house or indoor grows. In any case it's not worth growing for profit, though I was just selling enough to friends to cover the expenses and was beating the government on price for awhile.

As a hobby that one enjoys it's fine and you can still produce a lot of quality bud cheaply for yourself and friends, but most folks don't smoke that much and a pound of good bud plus shake to make hash and edibles will last them a long time.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 13, 2021)

Don't get that government weed lol, will drive to the border and throw some over if you throw some Tim Hortons back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Don't get that government weed lol, will drive to the border and throw some over if you throw some Tim Hortons back.


If it is legalized federally in America, the states will run recreational like in Canada, but if you can mail it, illegal or semi legal online dispensaries will pop up. Pot is not like booze and can be easily and cheaply mailed, so prices are gonna go national as the state stores seek to compete with the private sector in some states. The feds in Canada made it legal to mail so in theory the provinces would compete to keep prices low and kill the black market. It's working to a point, however the black market has moved online, here's an example of a google search for Canadian online dispensaries, near 24 million results for a country with a pop of 34 million!




__





canadain online marjuana dispensaries - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 13, 2021)

Since we have the piecemeal patchwork with all states being different, the mail still gets utilized quite a bit. Most that I knew that were still involved had to go that route, find somewhere that there was still a market and hope your package got to where it needed to go. That keeps becoming less of an option as more states go legal, though many places the legal weed is really expensive. 

I am looking forward to national legalization. Having 50 sets of laws is dumb and makes it impossible to have a legitimate industry.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

Speaking of growing too much pot. . . . . . . . . I have an old pot problem too. A few nights ago I was looking though some old storage and found about 3/4 of an ounce of Jack Herer X Shit/Skunk mixed with a few buds of ED Or Orange. (the day I harvested it, I had already gone through all my bags but one, so I clipped buds off both plants into the same bag. At the time it was real easy to tell them apart, and even now I think I can tell them apart) Those strains are kind of new to me, so it can't be more than two or three years old. It still taste pretty good, and since I hadn't smoked it in a while, is really getting me high. I can't remember why I packed it away and didn't smoke all of it at the time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Since we have the piecemeal patchwork with all states being different, the mail still gets utilized quite a bit. Most that I knew that were still involved had to go that route, find somewhere that there was still a market and hope your package got to where it needed to go. That keeps becoming less of an option as more states go legal, though many places the legal weed is really expensive.
> 
> I am looking forward to national legalization. Having 50 sets of laws is dumb and makes it impossible to have a legitimate industry.


Federal legalization is coming in the states, but like alcohol each state will regulate it, but it should be able to be mailed and mailing pot is easy and cheap. Everything is sold online these days and the black market in Canada went from local to online and if ya know people running an online dispensary you might still make a go of it, but competition is fierce. Removing criminal sanctions changes things significantly and opens up court and constitutional legal challenges too. Removing federal laws and rescheduling it like tobacco and alcohol would be wise, but like alcohol the feds will still needs some laws around it. Now you have a corporate lobby for legalization, a legal infrastructure, money and strong political support.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, and it's a long shot, my real hope from federal legislation is that it allows some sort of small craft sales type situation. Certainly a long shot, and yeah, it isnt like alcohol has similar provisions, but maybe...

"I want to sell it like tomatoes at the farmers market" isnt realistic, but that would be my goal. Since you can't do that with wine/beer/spirits I wouldn't imagine it coming to fruition for weed. 

I do view weed as sort of like craft beer or wine now, at least my weird ass homegrown stuff. Unique tastes/effects/etc. that wouldn't necessarily appeal to a wide audience and/or are hard to scale. "Smoke this....its weeeeeeird."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm gonna make an announcement that is to me both happy & sad, a perfect balance in away.
> 1st the sad
> I'm stopping growing & putting down the snips.
> Every state around me is legal now and this state ,Connecticut is going legal next year & the demand for my herb is way down so I'm saying fuck it.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> “through his stomach” R. Barr


That's not what I was aiming at. Nor was my knife wielding psycho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5045905


That's what I don't like about those fuckers
When your puffing, your in control,& you can put down the pipe, but with edibles you really don't know what your ingesting, do you.?
They remind of the time I had some 4 way orange sunshine (best acid in the world which I didn't know that at the time ) & ate the recommended dose, 1/4 & 45 minutes go by and I didn't feel anything, so I said fuck it, I'm eating the other.
I'll bet you all know that what happens next, don't you?
So, around 15 minutes later the1st 1/4 kicks in and it was magnificent, clean as a whistle, Owsley's acid (1970 & I was 16  )
So around 45 minutes the 2nd hit launches me to Mars.
I never got that high ever again in my life & I've done a lot of shit, & that was almost 16 hours of sitting watching this wall & drawing (did you ever draw tripping & and you think your work is the work of a genius & you look at it when your straight and you say whay fuck is that?)
So, I'm staring at this white wall that turned into something like a big TV and you could choose what you wantrd to see (I watched a LOT of Looney tunes & Mickey Mouse. & Road Runner (my fav).
It my memorable 
But back to my point, I would think the THC content varies, so what you possibly could/would do is eat some more thinking well, this is nice now, I'll eat more & that will be even nicer, but instead becomes non-functional. (all fucked up  )
So, that's why I don't really care for them that much, I like my old, trusty pipe.
I've had the same chamber pipe (anyone have 1?/ Best pot pipe in the world) since 1971, the fucker is older than most of the people here 

Ok, answer me this?

When/Where/What did you do on that memorable night/day that you almost died from a chemical/alcohol and if there were consequences for your near death experiences.
I was whiped with a fucking belt by my sadistic father for me coming home at 6 am & your basically still tripping
I was close to flipping but I hung in there 
They, my parents turned in monsters (it was kinda cool : ))
That's the way it was if your Irish father believed in corporeal punisment.
Ok, I'll shut up

Yup, this was my favorite that night & 2nd was Star Trek (Spock though scared me0


----------



## HGCC (Dec 14, 2021)

Same, got some acid but didn't know what I was doing, 1 didn't seem to do anything so I ate all of it, then well...you know. 

Mushrooms in Amsterdam got me as well. The guy in the shop was like aye, these are crazy strong and you should just eat a gram. I was dumb and thought you should always eat 3 or 4 grams. Should have listened to the guy selling hallucinogens in an actual store, they have no reason to convince you how "bomb" it is or whatever. Red light district was an intense ass environment for it. Made it back to hotel tripping very hard.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That's what I don't like about those fuckers
> When your puffing, your in control,& you can put down the pipe, but with edibles you really don't know what your ingesting, do you.?
> They remind of the time I had some 4 way orange sunshine (best acid in the world which I didn't know that at the time ) & ate the recommended dose, 1/4 & 45 minutes go by and I didn't feel anything, so I said fuck it, I'm eating the other.
> I'll bet you all know that what happens next, don't you?
> ...


I don’t even need to to be tripping to think my art looks like that of a genius , just very stoned , then the next day is when I am like, what was I thinking. Lol. I do the same when shopping . I buy stuff stoned and then the next day look at at and think, what the hell was I thinking . I return like a good 80% of the things I buy. Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## printer (Dec 14, 2021)

*NASA spacecraft touches the sun for the first time ever*
On Tuesday, NASA announced that one of its spacecrafts touched the sun for the very first time, where the environment was roughly 2 million degrees Fahrenheit.

The Parker Solar Probe flew through the sun’s upper atmosphere, called the corona. The milestone marked a major step for the spacecraft and “one giant leap for solar science,” according to NASA.

NASA explains that the sun doesn’t technically have a solid surface, but a superheated atmosphere made of solar material that’s bound the sun by gravity and magnetic forces. As heat rises and pressure pushes materials away from the sun, it reaches a point where gravity and magnetic fields are too weak to contain it.

That point is referred to as the Alfvén critical surface and marks the end of the solar atmosphere and beginning of the solar wind. In April 2021, during Parker’s eighth flyby of the sun it crossed the Alfvén critical surface for the very first time, marking its entrance to the solar atmosphere.

“We were fully expecting that, sooner or later, we would encounter the corona for at least a short duration of time. But it is very exciting that we’ve already reached it,” said Justin Kasper, a lead author on a paper highlighting Parker’s milestone. 

As Parker dipped deeper into the sun’s atmosphere, around 6.5 million miles, it reached the pseudostreamer, which are massive structures that rise above the sun’s surface and can be seen from Earth during solar eclipses. 

Parker’s first passage through the corona lasted only a few hours but it will continue to spiral closer to the sun. NASA says it will eventually reach as close as 3.83 miles from the sun’s surface.

Parker’s next flyby of the sun is scheduled to happen in January 2022. 

“It is a really important region to get into because we think all sorts of physics potentially turn on and now we're getting into that region and hopefully going to start seeing some of these physics and behaviors,” said Kasper.








NASA spacecraft touches the sun for the first time ever


The Parker Solar Probe flew through the sun’s upper atmosphere, called the corona. The milestone marked a major step for the spacecraft and “one giant leap for solar science.”




thehill.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *NASA spacecraft touches the sun for the first time ever*
> On Tuesday, NASA announced that one of its spacecrafts touched the sun for the very first time, where the environment was roughly 2 million degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> The Parker Solar Probe flew through the sun’s upper atmosphere, called the corona. The milestone marked a major step for the spacecraft and “one giant leap for solar science,” according to NASA.
> ...


There’s a cool program on National Geographic about this. Worth watching if you get Disney +


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## smokinrav (Dec 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5045974


Its easy to make nice things with slave labor. Look at Washington DC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2021)

*"He's Destroying His Legacy" - Scared Fox News Hosts Texted Mark Meadows During Capitol Attack*





The Jan. 6th committee is examining text messages that Mark Meadows received during the attack on the U.S. Capitol, including several revealing messages sent by personalities at Fox News.


----------



## Moflow (Dec 15, 2021)

@Jimdamick Christmas season starts here when this advert comes on the telly.
It's been on tv since 2004 and it's a cracker!




Enjoy.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 15, 2021)

Moflow said:


> @Jimdamick Christmas season starts here when this advert comes on the telly.
> It's been on tv since 2004 and it's a cracker!
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell you much I was waiting for a team of Clydesdales to roar through lol


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 15, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I can't tell you much I was waiting for a team of Clydesdales to roar through lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 15, 2021)

Moflow said:


> @Jimdamick Christmas season starts here when this advert comes on the telly.
> It's been on tv since 2004 and it's a cracker!
> 
> 
> ...


Cracker?
I haven't heard that term used in ages.
You a Brit or a Mick?
I'm pretty sure your one or the other 
Oh, and a Happy Christmas to you (don't get too fucked up  )


----------



## Moflow (Dec 15, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You a Brit or a Mick?


A BRICK....... lol


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## blu3bird (Dec 16, 2021)

Holy shit lol, I am happy that storm that run through the midwest has gone east. What a bitch it was to drive in. I drove from Burlington, CO to Brooklyn ,IA yesterday on I-70 and I-80, I only have 14,000lbs in my trailer too, my ass cheeks were clenched tight the whole time lol

Finally decided I had enough and shut down at a Pilot here in Brooklyn, IA. I wheeled in, got a spot ,dropped my trailer and bobtailed over to get fuel. Happy I did that because about 8pm power went out here, it is completely dark. I got full tanks of fuel now though

Was almost 70° last night, shut the truck off and went to bed no blankets, woke up this morning cold AF shivering lol, it's 34° out now. That wind was blowing so hard I thought my truck was going to tip over last night, it was so crazy




Anyways, happy holidays you fuckers


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 16, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Holy shit lol, I am happy that storm that run through the midwest has gone east. What a bitch it was to drive in. I drove from Burlington, CO to Brooklyn ,IA yesterday on I-70 and I-80, I only have 14,000lbs in my trailer too, my ass cheeks were clenched tight the whole time lol
> 
> Finally decided I had enough and shut down at a Pilot here in Brooklyn, IA. I wheeled in, got a spot ,dropped my trailer and bobtailed over to get fuel. Happy I did that because about 8pm power went out here, it is completely dark. I got full tanks of fuel now though
> 
> ...


Oh man, my double screen door faces west, it sounds like howling wolves out there. My cat is totally freaked out and hiding under the bed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 16, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Oh man, my double screen door faces west, it sounds like howling wolves out there. My cat is totally freaked out and hiding under the bed.


Windy as hell here in southern Ontario too, from the same storm. Trees are bending hard and we’ll probably have power outages. Glad I have nothing going in the garden.

the dog is sleeping on the couch. Not a care in the world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 16, 2021)

My weiner is sore from doing it to much.


----------



## printer (Dec 16, 2021)

*Florida man kicked off United flight for using underwear as mask in protest*
The passenger, Adam Jenne, told local news outlet NBC2 that he believes he was in compliance with the airline's mask mandate, as the thong covered both his nose and mouth on the Dec 15. flight between Ft. Lauderdale and Washington, D.C. 

Airline staff, however, disagreed — and removed him from the flight. 

Jenne — who compared himself to civil rights icon Rosa Parks — said that he had previously worn a thong as a mask on several previous flights, with varied responses from crew members. 

"Every single flight has been met with different reactions from the flight crew," Jenne told NBC2. "Some with a wild appreciation, others confrontational."

In a statement, United said that it stands behind its staff's decision to remove Jenne. The airline said that "the customer clearly wasn't in compliance with the federal mask mandate and we appreciate that our team addressed the issue on the ground prior to takeoff, avoiding any potential disruptions on the air."

"It’s nonsense, it’s all nonsense, Covid doesn’t know that we’re cruising at altitude. It’s stupid, the whole thing is theatre," he added. 








Florida man kicked off United flight for using underwear as mask in protest


A Florida man was kicked off a United flight for using a thong as a mask to protest the airline’s mask mandate. The passenger, Adam Jenne, told local news outlet NBC2 that he believ…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Florida man kicked off United flight for using underwear as mask in protest*
> The passenger, Adam Jenne, told local news outlet NBC2 that he believes he was in compliance with the airline's mask mandate, as the thong covered both his nose and mouth on the Dec 15. flight between Ft. Lauderdale and Washington, D.C.
> 
> Airline staff, however, disagreed — and removed him from the flight.
> ...


A big fine would be nice too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 16, 2021)

printer said:


> *Florida man kicked off United flight for using underwear as mask in protest*
> The passenger, Adam Jenne, told local news outlet NBC2 that he believes he was in compliance with the airline's mask mandate, as the thong covered both his nose and mouth on the Dec 15. flight between Ft. Lauderdale and Washington, D.C.
> 
> Airline staff, however, disagreed — and removed him from the flight.
> ...


Of course it's a Florida man.


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My weiner is sore from doing it to much.


Sorry to hear that! Is the friction burn on your palm any better?


----------



## HGCC (Dec 17, 2021)

Neosporin for the win!

Edit: wife and I were doing it with a purpose, decided to try and have another child. Pretty happy about that. Doin it on demand is the worst doin it though.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My weiner is sore from doing it to much.


too


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 17, 2021)

Not necessarily happy as much as awe inspiring.



> I’ve seen a lot of Anglo-Saxon finds over the years in my professional career, some of them amazing. But this absolutely knocks them all into a cocked hat.”


Cocked hat?









‘Extraordinary’ restoration of Roman rock crystal jar from Galloway hoard


Exclusive: Vessel may have held a perfume or other potion used to anoint kings or in religious ceremonies




www.theguardian.com


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are those night glasses any good?


I have a pair also, they work really good!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2021)

*Dominion Voting wins key decision in lawsuit against Fox News*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471898689870434306


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Holy shit lol, I am happy that storm that run through the midwest has gone east. What a bitch it was to drive in. I drove from Burlington, CO to Brooklyn ,IA yesterday on I-70 and I-80, I only have 14,000lbs in my trailer too, my ass cheeks were clenched tight the whole time lol
> 
> Finally decided I had enough and shut down at a Pilot here in Brooklyn, IA. I wheeled in, got a spot ,dropped my trailer and bobtailed over to get fuel. Happy I did that because about 8pm power went out here, it is completely dark. I got full tanks of fuel now though
> 
> ...


I read there were almost 2 dozen trailers that flipped over on I25 during that wind on Wed. there was a 100mph gust recorded at the air force academy.

we lost power for 18 hours. had my little harbor freight generator running pretty much the whole time to keep our fridges and chest freezer nice and cold.

drive safe!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> My weiner is sore from doing it to much.


The more you do it the lower your sperm count. The lower your chances. Double edged wiener.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Our new housekeeper started this morning. It's been years since we had a regular cleaning lady. So far we are very happy. We have people coming over on New Year's, so she will come once a week until that is behind us. Then every two weeks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2021)

About how I felt after shoveling snow today.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472213422066573319


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2021)

injinji said:


> Our new housekeeper started this morning. It's been years since we had a regular cleaning lady. So far we are very happy. We have people coming over on New Year's, so she will come once a week until that is behind us. Then every two weeks.


Hmm, mine just put the vacuum away. Now has the nerve to post here. I was tired.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, mine just put the vacuum away. Now has the nerve to post here. I was tired.


I hear ya brother. I’m the maid and the chef!


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, mine just put the vacuum away. Now has the nerve to post here. I was tired.





CunningCanuk said:


> I hear ya brother. I’m the maid and the chef!


I do do all the dishes. The wife's hands split if she uses too much soap. And I used to do a lot of the cooking, but since the wife retired 5 years ago, she does the lion's share of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 19, 2021)

I am at a kids bday party at a ninja nation. Kids grandpa, late 50s I guess, just did the warped wall. He and the dad were having a competition. I uhhh, need to go to the gym.

That old guy just went right up. Made the night.

Happy bday was in three languages. Fit dad ate it hard a couple of times but popped right back up. Nice folks all around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)

A little lesson in American history that is still being played out today with civil war 2
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Reconstruction: America's Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877 | US History Lecture*





Reconstruction after the US Civil War is a complicated issue that divides American history neatly in two. For a brief moment, radical and moderate Republicans attempted to enforce civil rights, but eventually failed. This is that story.


----------



## printer (Dec 20, 2021)

*NASA set to launch James Webb Space Telescope on Christmas Eve*
NASA has confirmed it will launch its James Webb Space Telescope on Christmas Eve. 

The long-awaited launch will take place at 7:20 am EST from Kourou spaceport in French Guiana, according to NASA’s website. 

Webb’s launch had been delayed several times since 2018 and NASA, along with its collaborators the European Space Agency and Canadian Space Agency, scheduled to launch Webb on Dec. 18. 

But NASA had to delay the launch by four days after the telescope was “jolted by a clamp during launch preparations,” according to the Associated Press and efforts to fix bad communications links delayed take off by two more days to Dec. 22. 

Now, the telescope is awaiting its final readiness check scheduled for Tuesday, Dec. 21 and, if all goes as planned, a roll out on Wednesday, Dec. 22. 

The $10 billion successor to the Hubble Space Telescope will lift off into space on top of a Ariane 5 rocket as it travels to its final destination roughly a million miles away from Earth, according to The Guardian. 

Live coverage during launch day will begin at 6:00 a.m. EST. 








NASA set to launch James Webb Space Telescope on Christmas Eve


The new $10 billion observatory will take photos of some of the deepest parts of space.




thehill.com





Hope they got it right, no shuttle ride to flip a breaker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472997682201378822


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *NASA set to launch James Webb Space Telescope on Christmas Eve*
> NASA has confirmed it will launch its James Webb Space Telescope on Christmas Eve.
> 
> The long-awaited launch will take place at 7:20 am EST from Kourou spaceport in French Guiana, according to NASA’s website.
> ...


I’m bummed that the name stuck. While Webb was one of the dynamos of the early space program, his actions against othersexuals should have disqualified this conferral of honor.

That said, I can’t wait for the data! This puppy is tuned to look at the very distant, young and faint objects that will expand what we know.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

Went to go argue with trump neighbors on Nextdoor, those dipshits were defending starting grass fires for patriotism, but wife beat me to it. Didn't want to be weird and double dip. 

My argument would not have been around them wasting tax dollars. More that they were pretty stupid and apparently can't handle living next to grass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

I figure this might be good news to some here.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








California pot companies warn of impending industry collapse


Leading California cannabis companies warned Gov. Gavin Newsom on Friday that the state’s legal industry was on the verge of collapse and needed immediate tax cuts and a rapid expansion of retail o…




kfor.com


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 21, 2021)

Getting this in tomorrow. 

So happy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hey @CunningCanuk ...  








TOM URBANIAK: Nova Scotia's St. F.X. university has lost its soul | SaltWire


'There’s a level of self-congratulation at St FX that exceeds what is normal at most Canadian universities'




www.saltwire.com


----------



## HGCC (Dec 21, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Getting this in tomorrow.
> 
> So happy.
> View attachment 5051240




*couldn't decide


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 21, 2021)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 5051246View attachment 5051247
> 
> *couldn't decide


.so many piss jugs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5051491


He be haulin sheeyit


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

A little late, but happy winter solstice everybody. My length of day was 10 hours 10 minutes with tomorrow being 3 seconds longer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

Anti maskers trapped


----------



## topcat (Dec 22, 2021)

Santa Claus and his old lady. Cheech & Chong. A tradition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Dec 22, 2021)

Really purple weed. It's pretty. 

Keeping this one


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2021)

Not sure who else follows the Mexican league.









Mexican League umpire removed by his own crew for being hammered mid-game


An umpire in Mexico apparently dove into a few pre-game wobbly pops and had to be removed by his own crew because he was visibly hammered. Classic.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 22, 2021)

Heading out this weekend.....





























.......IN A NEW TRUCK lol

My old truck finally shit the bed today, boss is going to fix it and sell her. 880,xxx miles, time to let her go before she really starts to get more costly repairs. Going to miss that truck I put some miles on her

Moving into a new 2021 Freightliner Cascadia tomorrow, well it's got 123,000 on her but that's not even broken in. Only thing I'm not real happy is that it's an automatic transmission, but I'll deal with it. It's a studio cab there's a table under the bunk with two seats, now I can have milk and cookies and sit at a table, maybe even invite someone in to play a game of poker at the table.

I'll be running out to Casper, WY and leaving on Christmas morning , then heading up somewhere in Montana to relay to one of our OTR drivers. I'm doing the delivery in Casper so he can get home in time to be with his wife for New Years

I was playing around in my new truck today figuring out how to work the APU....yes, my new truck has an APU lol my old truck did not That will be so nice that I don't have to idle all night anymore

I can't wait to show you guys pics of the inside of my truck, I didn't take any yet until I get settled in and super tidy and cleaned up in there, it's got some sweet bright LED lighting in there

I'll check back in soon as I have time again, probably when I'm out running this weekend


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

Takes some balls.










Florida man with drugs around penis denies they were his


CLEARWATER, Fla. (AP) — Florida authorities said they found cocaine and methamphetamine wrapped around a man's penis during a traffic stop, but the man denied the drugs were his. Pinellas County sheriff's deputies said they stopped a vehicle driving without its lights on at 4 a.m.




apnews.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2021)

This is my Happy Song


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Heading out this weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get a dog @blu3bird?
You need one for your new truck


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my Happy Song


nooooo


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> nooooo


yessssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you don't like that song all it proves is that you are indeed limited in your ability to appreciate good music
How about this one







Beautiful woman & brilliant video


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Did you get a dog @blu3bird?
> You need one for your new truck


No I haven't yet, I'm waiting and thinking about it still

It's kind of a lot of extra work having a dog in a truck, keeping the truck, bed sheets, floor and seats clean from a dog in and out non stop. Then having to plan to stop all the time to let the dog out. Cleaning the windows nonstop from nose prints everywhere, it is a lot of extra shit to do when I already have enough on my plate

And then if I do get a dog, I have to find one that likes being in a truck everyday all day and then I want a dog that is not animal aggressive this time around, because that was another can of worms to deal with, the dog also has to be chill and not jumping around and barking distracting me while I'm driving 

It would be nice to have company when I'm out on the road and I'm still missing my old dog, but I'm also enjoying the less responsibilities and more independence right now


Believe me, you guys will be the first ones to know and see pics if I get another dog


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

he's ready for lockup forever- courts don't like men assaulting women.









19-year-old found in basement after she was missing for five days | CNN


A missing college student was found and reunited with her family on Saturday after she went missing on December 13, Snow College officials said in a news conference Sunday. Madelyn Allen was found at a house in Wayne County, Utah, college police said.




www.cnn.com





good bye!

LEO's


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

Some local FB humor...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5052476


'They shop at the Dollar Store; .25 or .50, is a lot for them' -Joe Manchin

But Big Coal Union made him take back that 'no'..which is why after he shanked BIden..someone had a little talk with Senator Manchin and now that 'no' went back to 'we'll work it out in 2022'.

that took one day for him to re-tract..how embarrassing..he wanted to be a greedy news hog and then goes on FOX? WTF?

this dude has no cred.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)

Woman seen on video punching Southwest flight attendant faces 20 years in prison


The flight attendant later required treatment at a hospital with a bruised, swollen eye, as well as a cut that required three stitches, according to the U.S. attorney’s office. Quinonez also chippe…




www.wfla.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Woman seen on video punching Southwest flight attendant faces 20 years in prison
> 
> 
> The flight attendant later required treatment at a hospital with a bruised, swollen eye, as well as a cut that required three stitches, according to the U.S. attorney’s office. Quinonez also chippe…
> ...


Trumpers are out of their minds..the less the better..i don't wish a society with people like this in it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

Speaking of Christmas. . . . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> I do do all the dishes. The wife's hands split if she uses too much soap. And I used to do a lot of the cooking, but since the wife retired 5 years ago, she does the lion's share of it.


You should buy one of these modern inventions, you cheap fuck.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5051251


Good fucking riddance


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5052475


And then they drank some of this to chill


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You should buy one of these modern inventions, you cheap fuck.
> 
> View attachment 5053091


I have one, thank you. Once in a while we use it.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## printer (Dec 24, 2021)

*Schwarzenegger donates 25 tiny homes to homeless vets in LA*
Schwarzenegger donated $250,000 to the nonprofit Village for Vets, which went toward purchasing 25 tiny homes for retired service members who had previously been homeless, according to Fox 11 Los Angeles.

“Today, I celebrated Christmas early. The 25 homes I donated for homeless veterans were installed here in LA. It was fantastic to spend some time with our heroes and welcome them into their new homes,” Schwarzenegger wrote on Twitter on Thursday.

He thanked Village for Vets, Secretary of Veterans Affairs Denis McDonough, veterans advocacy organization AMVETS and others who contributed to the effort in a separate tweet, adding, "We proved that when we all work together, we can solve any problem."

Village for Vets wrote on Twitter that Schwarzenegger’s donation “made it possible for us to purchase and build the remaining 25 shelters” at the Veterans Affairs campus. 

Schwarzenegger told Fox 11 Los Angeles that he was “really ecstatic” and “so excited” about donating the tiny homes.

“It makes me feel good I can give something back to this country that has given everything to me,” he added.

The tiny homes are equipped with a bed and space to store belongings.

Rob Reynolds of AMVETS said the tiny houses will help “bring a little bit of pride back” for the veterans.

“They have electricity, they have heating and air conditioning,” he told Fox 11 Los Angeles.








Schwarzenegger donates 25 tiny homes to homeless vets in LA


Former California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger (R) recently donated 25 tiny homes to homeless veterans in Los Angeles.Schwarzenegger donated $250,000 to the nonprofit Village for Vets, which went tow…




thehill.com


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 24, 2021)

OMG LOOK AT THIS !!!!!!!!!!

I AM GOING STRAIGHT TO BESTBUY TO PICK UP ONE THESE INCREDIBLE PIECES OF EQUIPMENT TO HAVE IN MY WORK TRUCK AS SOON AS I GET BACK FROM MY RELAY OUT WEST



3-1 BREAKFAST STATION !!!!!
TOASTER OVEN
GRIDDLE
COFFEE MAKER


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 24, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> OMG LOOK AT THIS !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM GOING STRAIGHT TO BESTBUY TO PICK UP ONE THESE INCREDIBLE PIECES OF EQUIPMENT TO HAVE IN MY WORK TRUCK AS SOON AS I GET BACK FROM MY RELAY OUT WEST
> 
> ...


What's it run on?
Solar or wind?


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> What's it run on?
> Solar or wind?


It just plugs into a 110v outlet in my truck. I have a 3000w power inverter

Also runs on love, a deep love for breakfast foods

I'll take you guys on a tour of my truck once I get it cleaned up inside. I had to rush to move into it to leave this weekend and just haven't had a chance to clean it up how I like, I kind of just threw my shit in there and called it good. It is a pain in the ass to switch trucks, I was in my old truck over 3 years, it was a lot of shit to move lol. Unbelievable how much stuff you can accumulate in a short time.

One of our OTR drivers up and quit a couple weeks ago and left the truck a mess. My boss wanted me in it because he knows I'll take really good care of it, I take a lot of pride in keeping my truck clean, I almost live in it. Some guys treat their trucks like nothing more than a work truck, I treat my truck like it's my own.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> It just plugs into a 110v outlet in my truck. I have a 3000w power inverter


That's so cool 
Do you have a fridge/TV?
I can see you now, some of that stuff you call gravy over biscuts/scrapple/3 egss over easy & some blueberry waffles from your toaster.
Am I close?
Merry Christmas & a safe & wonderfull New Year @blu3bird


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That's so cool
> Do you have a fridge/TV?
> I can see you now, some of that stuff you call gravy over biscuts/scrapple/3 egss over easy & some blueberry waffles from your toaster.
> Am I close?
> Merry Christmas & a safe & wonderfull New Year @blu3bird


Yes there is a fridge in my truck too, I have a George Foreman grill, coffee pot and crock pot for my truck. Coffee pot always stays in truck though, I only bring the other things if I want to use them.

Boss asked if I wanted a TV and I said no thanks for two reasons....if there is a TV in the truck the boss and dispatchers will think I want to go out more and stay out longer lol, other reason is I have my phone, I can be plenty entertained with that


----------



## xtsho (Dec 25, 2021)

Port Blakely Companies, a family-owned company with timber operations in the U.S. and New Zealand, has returned 2 miles of waterfront and 125 acres of tidelands on Little Skookum Inlet in Mason County to the Squaxin Island Tribe, at no cost. 

The return of the shoreline restores the tribe’s direct access to Puget Sound, and some of the most productive shellfish beds in the region — the very reasons the tribe had made the land and water home.










Timber company returns NW Washington tidelands to tribe free of cost


Port Blakely Cos. has returned 2 miles of waterfront and 125 acres of tidelands in Mason County to the Squaxin Island Tribe.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 25, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Getting this in tomorrow.
> 
> So happy.
> View attachment 5051240


Moonshine???


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> View attachment 5051875
> 
> Really purple weed. It's pretty.
> 
> ...


How do you get them to grow from the ceiling like that?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> OMG LOOK AT THIS !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I AM GOING STRAIGHT TO BESTBUY TO PICK UP ONE THESE INCREDIBLE PIECES OF EQUIPMENT TO HAVE IN MY WORK TRUCK AS SOON AS I GET BACK FROM MY RELAY OUT WEST
> 
> ...


That has got to be the nicest looking fire hazard I've ever seen!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Moonshine???


 Na, stock ro tank


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . Unbelievable how much stuff you can accumulate in a short time.. . . . . . .


After 30 years at my job I switched to part time when we opened back up in August, so I'm sharing my office with the new guy. I've been taking stuff home every week, but still have way too much shit there.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 25, 2021)

Ate entirely too much red velvet cake, the morning poop was traumatic.


----------



## printer (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 25, 2021)

Thought I read that it will take 5 days for the shielding to deploy,that's some slow moving shit.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Thought I read that it will take 5 days for the shielding to deploy,that's some slow moving shit.


There are lots of layers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474493607122022406


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> How do you get them to grow from the ceiling like that?


it's like vertical scrog; you can wheel them around and shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

what happened to you @UncleBuck? i can't believe the fight you had with @Bugeye about your bet and now neither of you are here.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474493607122022406


i want to cry tears of joy! thank you


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Ate entirely too much red velvet cake, the morning poop was traumatic.


it's my favorite.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 25, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Na, stock ro tank


Which in turn is great water for Moonshine.....Right? Right? 
Oh boyhoboyohboy. We gets first tastes right?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> After 30 years at my job I switched to part time when we opened back up in August, so I'm sharing my office with the new guy. I've been taking stuff home every week, but still have way too much shit there.


Same here sorta. 1st of the year going to go home at lunch for an hour. 40 down to 34.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Which in turn is great water for Moonshine.....Right? Right?
> Oh boyhoboyohboy. We gets first tastes right?


 I've never distilled anything

Someday I'm sure I'll get into it, drank plenty of local moonshine


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Same here sorta. 1st of the year going to go home at lunch for an hour. 40 down to 34.


For the last 15 years I've been working all events on nights and weekends. We do lots and lots of weddings, birthday parties, etc, etc. Now I just cover events on weeknights. Which most weeks that is one night a week. I have had to work two nights a week this month due to Christmas parties. But it's always slow after the holidays in the get together business.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)

Victory in the war on Christmas!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## printer (Dec 25, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Winnipeg/comments/rnwz1l


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

A Quadrillion Mainframes on Your Lap


Your laptop is way more powerful than you might realize




spectrum.ieee.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475309198061699075


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)

Brent Butt

@BrentButt

Ever since I tweeted a joke about "Beiber being Tim Horton's second choice after I said 'no' to their Butt Holes idea", the graphics have been swirling fast and furious. Each one better than the last! It'll be hard to beat this one by 
@JeffQuigley


----------



## HGCC (Dec 27, 2021)

The inlaws all got mypillows. 

We did not. It's real funny to me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Brent Butt
> @BrentButt
> 
> Ever since I tweeted a joke about "Beiber being Tim Horton's second choice after I said 'no' to their Butt Holes idea", the graphics have been swirling fast and furious. Each one better than the last! It'll be hard to beat this one by
> ...


Brent Butt. Canada’s Jerry Seinfeld. lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

*President Biden Reaches Year's End With Growing List Of Successes*





From the economy to the judiciary, Ayman Mohyeldin points out some of the stand-out statistics the Biden administration is taking credit for as its first year wraps up.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 28, 2021)

Happy tonight!

I'm in Newton, IA at Love's, going home in the morning! Full belly, just had Chester's fried chicken 3 piece meal and a side of mashed potatoes and gravy with large unsweet ice tea.

Relaxing in the truck with the APU kicking ass getting warm up in here, I love it.
Check it out- here's the bunk control right by my head within easy reach 


Here's the rest of it on the outside of my truck (sorry it's dirty I will give my truck a bath when I get back the yard)
Here's the tri pac

Here's the condenser for the AC



I can run this APU all night and it only uses 1-2 gallon of fuel and it charges the truck battery while it's running. When I start the truck up, the APU shuts off automatically and goes in standby mode, when I shut the truck off the APU kicks on automatically.


I got a couple pics to share, here's sunrise this morning heading east on I-80 near North Platte, NE


Here's the Archway Monument on I-80 in Nebraska. Not the best pic, I thought about taking a picture at the last minute and there was a damn YRC truck I was passing 


This run out to Casper, WY was awesome, incredible beautiful on I-25 between Cheyenne and Casper 

Got extremely lucky and have not run into any snow yet, I'm pretty sure I'll drive into a mess tomorrow though when I get closer to Illinois


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 29, 2021)

Gotta share this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474552407707242498
I woder who came up with denoting an asshole as a Karen?
If he/she copyrighted it, they'd be rich as fuck.


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2021)

Let's go Karen!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

Roboprosecutor, Trump would overload it and blow a fuse. When they come up with robojudge, buy a few units.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








China develops AI 'prosecutor' that can charge citizens with crimes with '97% accuracy'


China has developed an artificial intelligence capable of charging people with more than 97% accuracy, replacing prosecutors “to a certain extent,” according to its researchers. How it works: The machine, built and tested by the Shanghai Pudong People’s Procuratorate — China’s largest district...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Roboprosecutor, Trump would overload it and blow a fuse. When they come up with robojudge, buy a few units.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I am the luh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5056534


That looks like fun if you replace shorts with ski pants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That looks like fun if you replace shorts with ski pants.


I knew a golf fanatic in Winnipeg who used orange balls so he could play in the winter, if the snow wasn't too deep, he practically lived in his backyard and garage like a wild animal! Beer in one hand and a smoke in the other, his wife wouldn't let him in the house anyway...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476595383220457485


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


I was rapt


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5056534


Bikinis


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Bikinis


No Bikini Atoll


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No Bikini Atoll


That statement was a bomb. (Edited)


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> That was a bomb statement.


The Crossroads Baker cine is something special. I loaned my copy of “Trinity and Beyond” to a student and well argh.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The Crossroads Baker cine is something special. I loaned my copy of “Trinity and Beyond” to a student and well argh.


This is where I think we got interesting to E.T. If we want to cook ourselves, well that's one thing. Take it off the planet...Crossing the Rubicon.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> This is where I think we got interesting to E.T. If we want to cook ourselves, well that's one thing. Take it off the planet...Crossing the Rubicon.


Asimov wrote about that. Title “silly asses”.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Asimov wrote about that. Title “silly asses”.


Read some Asimov. Didn't know about that. Looked it up. Got the cliff notes at Wikipedia.
I don't think we're getting crossed off the list totally. More like moved to a watch list. Mars maybe as far as they'll let us go in the play pen.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> Read some Asimov. Didn't know about that. Looked it up. Got the cliff notes at Wikipedia.
> I don't think we're getting crossed off the list totally. More like moved to a watch list. Mars maybe as far as they'll let us go in the play pen.


Yeah we made it this far.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

*Sci Westwood*
*March 29, 2016* ·
Best thing I've read in ages ... "Get a rat and put it in a cage and give it two water bottles. One is just water, and one is water laced with either heroin or cocaine. If you do that, the rat will almost always prefer the drugged water and almost always kill itself very quickly, right, within a couple of weeks. So there you go. It’s our theory of addiction.

Bruce comes along in the ’70s and said, “Well, hang on a minute. We’re putting the rat in an empty cage. It’s got nothing to do. Let’s try this a little bit differently.” So Bruce built Rat Park, and Rat Park is like heaven for rats. Everything your rat about town could want, it’s got in Rat Park. It’s got lovely food. It’s got sex. It’s got loads of other rats to be friends with. It’s got loads of colored balls. Everything your rat could want. And they’ve got both the water bottles. They’ve got the drugged water and the normal water. But here’s the fascinating thing. In Rat Park, they don’t like the drugged water. They hardly use any of it. None of them ever overdose. None of them ever use in a way that looks like compulsion or addiction. There’s a really interesting human example I’ll tell you about in a minute, but what Bruce says shows that both the right-wing and left-wing theories of addiction are wrong. So the right-wing theory is it’s a moral failing, you’re a hedonist, you party too hard. The left-wing theory is it takes you over, your brain is hijacked. Bruce says it’s not your morality, it’s not your brain; it’s your cage. Addiction is largely an adaptation to your environment.

We’ve created a society where significant numbers of our fellow citizens cannot bear to be present in their lives without being drugged, right? We’ve created a hyperconsumerist, hyperindividualist, isolated world that is, for a lot of people, much more like that first cage than it is like the bonded, connected cages that we need.

The opposite of addiction is not sobriety. The opposite of addiction is connection. And our whole society, the engine of our society, is geared towards making us connect with things not people. If you are not a good consumer capitalist citizen, if you’re spending your time bonding with the people around you and not buying stuff—in fact, we are trained from a very young age to focus our hopes and our dreams and our ambitions on things we can buy and consume. And drug addiction is really a subset of that."
~ Johann Hari


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Today’s happy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)

Why Emotional Intelligence Takes a Dive Among the Affluent


When economic inequality rises, concern for others dips.




www.discovermagazine.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5057620


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> View attachment 5057622


It’s my dad’s favourite.

*shivers*


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s my dad’s favourite.
> 
> *shivers*


Let’s just say I’d sooner eat that than (sudden fetal catatonia)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5057665


Too bad to. I hear there is a movement to remove that page from all dictionaries. It leads to free thinking. Then to critical race theory. Then you'll like black and brown skin as much as your own.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5057665


Oh the savages.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 1, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Today’s happy.


Damn, that girl knows how to pick a guitar.
Pure, unadulterated folk 
This goes along I think


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Damn, that girl knows how to pick a guitar.
> Pure, unadulterated folk
> This goes along I think


so does this me thinks


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> so does this me thinks


Sorta folkie 






Last one 

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!!!!! (The last one can suck my dick  )


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 1, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> so does this me thinks


I am appalled that you slipped in c’rap.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am appalled that you slipped in c’rap.


But you were ok with the cover band known as The Counting Crows?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

Republicans are jealous of AOC boyfriend . Not because of his feet. because he is a laid back redhead with a nice chunk of red wood.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> But you were ok with the cover band known as The Counting Crows?


I do not recall, Senator.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 1, 2022)

Back on track, my follow-up to Freight Train is this adaptation of Dvorák.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Republicans are jealous of AOC boyfriend . Not because of his feet. because he is a laid back redhead with a nice chunk of red wood.
> View attachment 5058089


You know what they say; Big feet, big sandals.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 1, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I am appalled that you slipped in c’rap.


Oh, no good eh?
I think this is more your style
Really.
Enjoy you and @CunningCanuk


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year. The first that we have not had to worry about Trump being in the Whitehouse for half a decade.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Happy new year. The first that we have not had to worry about Trump being in the Whitehouse for half a decade.


Happy New Year Hanimmal. Here’s to hoping we don’t have to worry about that in the future, too.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Happy New Year Hanimmal. Here’s to hoping we don’t have to worry about that in the future, too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Happy new year. The first that we have not had to worry about Trump being in the Whitehouse for half a decade.


Happy New Year! What a year 2021 was. Glad it’s behind us now. I am feeling really good about 2022.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy New Year! What a year 2021 was. Glad it’s behind us now. I am feeling really good about 2022.


Happy New Year to you too! 

Come on 2022!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Happy New Year to you too!
> 
> Come on 2022!
> View attachment 5058114


Dream big.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)

They could probably sell a lot of Harley versions of that contraption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2022)

Etta Baker. Mint Julep. Piedmont blues.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Republicans are jealous of AOC boyfriend . Not because of his feet. because he is a laid back redhead with a nice chunk of red wood.
> View attachment 5058089


He is packing.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Hope everyone had a good new year. Our little gathering went pretty good. Only about a dozen folks showed up. One family had covid, one had the flu and another just didn't come. Way too much food leftover to fit in the fridges. And another extra night of camping for me since the bedroom is still being used for storage.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Speaking of old timey blues. . . . .


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 2, 2022)

*Twitter permanently bans Marjorie Taylor Greene's personal account 

There's always this

*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> Speaking of old timey blues. . . . .


This is one of my favourites.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> *Twitter permanently bans Marjorie Taylor Greene's personal account
> 
> There's always this
> 
> View attachment 5058929*


She's already blowing smoke up the base's ass, so smoke signals shouldn't be too much of a change. What she had to say could be summed up in a grunt, the kind you make when having a good shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

Now if that were Canadian beer, there would be enough alcohol in it to avoid such unpleasantness...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now if that were Canadian beer, there would be enough alcohol in it to avoid such unpleasantness...
> 
> View attachment 5058975


-22. They had to warm the ice so it wouldn’t crack. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> -22. They had to warm the ice so it wouldn’t crack. Brrrrrrr.


I lived north of there for over 20 years, did you know Bomber stadium has aluminum benches for seats? Try sitting on one of those at -30C! Fans bring cushions and Styrofoam...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I lived north of there for over 20 years, did you know Bomber stadium has aluminum benches for seats? Try sitting on one of those at -30C! Fans bring cushions and Styrofoam...


They don’t call it winterpeg for nothing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> He is packing.


Yes indeed. The monster is being fed well.
17:07 for up close and personal .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5059318


An east coast classic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

Day 15. Looking good so far.

gelato, wedding cake and C99


----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2022)

Who's c99 are you running?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Who's c99 are you running?


BCSeedKing. I’ve had good luck with their seeds in the past and they always throw in a few extra. I like the strain, who’s have you run?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Jan 3, 2022)

Most recent was the drop when Mr soul showed back up. Didn't live up to the hype, that whole thing kind of soured me on some aspects of the legal-ish weed business. Live and learn. It's been a while, but I did hear good things about Joey weeds version. 

@CunningCanuk


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 3, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> BCSeedKing. I’ve had good luck with their seeds in the past and they always throw in a few extra. I like the strain, *who’s have you run?*


Ran G13 Labs C99 (avatar) the last two years. Had 3 C99 plants outdoor last year, with one being narrow leaf. Large, sturdy, great yielding, and mold resistant with energising/thought provoking attributes. An excellent genetic in my experience. All smelled like grapefruit. Dusted a couple branches with Chem91 pollen for next year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2022)

Something you should read and consider, not so much for yourself perhaps, but for kids and grand kids sake. Mindfulness training in schools can help to counter act some of this, but not all, for that limits need to be put on screen time outside structured environments, and even there, regulated.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Your attention didn’t collapse. It was stolen


Social media and many other facets of modern life are destroying our ability to concentrate. We need to reclaim our minds while we still can




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Ran G13 Labs C99 (avatar) the last two years. Had 3 C99 plants outdoor last year, with one being narrow leaf. Large, sturdy, great yielding, and mold resistant with energising/thought provoking attributes. An excellent genetic in my experience. All smelled like grapefruit.


It’s an easy strain to grow and very sturdy. I mainline indoors without any trouble. They seem to love it. 



Ozumoz66 said:


> Dusted a couple branches with Chem91 pollen for next year.


They sound like beautiful little kernels of goodness!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5060416


Oh some bad memories


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 4, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Oh some bad memories


Same! Laundry basket or closet?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Same! Laundry basket or closet?


Dresser drawer .


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Same! Laundry basket or closet?


When Mamma had her stroke, she would pee in anything that was round and about the right height. You had to be on your toes with her.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 4, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Same! Laundry basket or closet?


Bed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Dresser drawer .


I didn't expect all the confessions!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't expect all the confessions!


Not really a confession as much as the reason I don’t drink much anymore .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Not really a confession as much as the reason I don’t drink much anymore .


I figured liquor was involved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figured liquor was involved.


I am reminded of the bitter old German rocket engineer who groused

I have burnt more alcohol in sixty seconds than this place has served in its lifetime.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Now if jar head was wearing a mask he might be onto something!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2022)

Yep, they've gone tribal...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2022)

Rich white people.










‘90 Day Fiancé’ star retires from selling farts after heart attack scare


Stephanie Matto, 31, blew away people on social media when she recently announced that she makes more than $50,000 a week selling her farts.




nypost.com


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 5, 2022)

*Real-life US 'Lassie' leads police to owner's crashed car

Good doggie!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 6, 2022)

So the good thing about me not leaving the house is I’ve gotten to know a lot of Amazon delivery guys and they have met Ben AKA the running dog, Bob Barker, stinkerella, and many more. The Amazon dude brought him home in his van “again” after he decided to go visit the slutty poodles up the road ..... 5 stars for Amazon dude, 0 stars and fence collar reinstated for prince poopy piles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

Conservative humor...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5061554


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)

We don't need no stink'in edumacation or teachers! Ignorance is bliss and besides, the Bible can teach em all they needs ta know!

Think the Republicans will solve this problem? Or even want to?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Why Education Is About To Reach A Crisis Of Epic Proportions


Almost half of teachers are thinking about leaving their jobs. Where does that leave America?




www.forbes.com





*Why Education Is About To Reach A Crisis Of Epic Proportions*
_Almost half of teachers are thinking about leaving their jobs. Where does that leave America?_


We’re at a major tipping point in education. *According to a recent survey, 48% of teachers admitted that they had considered quitting within the last 30 days. Of that number, 34% said they were thinking about leaving the profession entirely.*

Understaffing has plagued schools for years, but it’s now reaching epic proportions. At a conference last month, I sat around the table with four superintendents from various parts of the country and asked them, “What percent of teachers quitting would create a cataclysmic drop in your organization’s ability to educate young people?” The answers were all shockingly low—with one superintendent answering, “One. One teacher quitting would hurt us in a big way.”

Teachers and administrators alike are stressed, overworked and at the end of their rope. After the tremendous pressures of the past two years, they have nothing more to give. They are already giving everything—time, energy, mental wellbeing, and heart. They’re beyond tired. They’re exhausted. Conditions in the education field have always trended toward demanding, but today they’re a recipe for burnout—which teachers experience almost twice as much as other government employees.

At the same time, teachers are very hard to replace. The specialization and requirements inherent to the field of education make it extremely difficult to expand the talent pool, as other fields are often able to do.
...


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

This is a cool story. Especially for anyone who watched the “get back” documentary.

The Beatles: Police officer who stopped final gig regrets nothing.








Police officer who pulled the plug on the Beatles' last concert regrets nothing


Ray Dagg was just 19 when he became the police officer who forced the Beatles to end their last live performance ever. Now, more than 50 years later, he’s finally opening up about the moment in music history in his first TV interview.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2022)

__





2013: A Year in Photos


Featuring exclusive perspectives of everything White House, this collection offers a unique view of 2013.




obamawhitehouse.archives.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think Dump could be human??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 7, 2022)

Sunwing party plane passengers fired, facing other repercussions at home


Some of the passengers of the now-infamous Sunwing 'party plane' on Dec. 30 will be coming home to unhappy employers or worse, with at least two already fired.




montreal.ctvnews.ca


----------



## topcat (Jan 7, 2022)

Hemp blocks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2022)

topcat said:


> Hemp blocks.


Awesome. I have a bit of masonry experience and the self leveling aspect would save a lot of construction time.


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2022)

Cyber Ninjas are in trouble.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5062286


“and weed for the wisdom to know which is which”


----------



## topcat (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm thinking some of those iphone patents must have expired, or many are incorporated into a single chip. I don't think the Chinese are paying many royalties, except when they have to.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Currently sitting in virtual court...its weird. One dude has his camera on, I think we are all just checking out his stuff.

Some old dude just came in, he's rambling at all of us. Thought the other guy that forgot to turn off his camera was a judge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Note the one above about first impressions in 1/10 of a second. That's your initial reaction, approach or avoid, based on conditioning. Approach and avoidance are basic behaviors that drive consciousness in all animals, even humans, it is both instinctive and conditioned in humans. In people it feels like, like or dislike, it sets in train a casscade of emotions and memories and in most cases reason is used to rationalize everything and keep it neat and tidy. We need to be mindful with our thinking and be able to step outside ourselves, adopt another perspective and be aware of the feelings and emotions driving our thoughts. This is where conditioned bigotry both gross and subtle come into play in that first moment, many people can over look it or try to and realize that, even if they were brought up in a non bigoted household, we were affected. We were exposed to subtle white supremacy on TV, in movies and in society too and the older we are the worse it is. Many people mean well on a conscious level, but succumb to it's subtle and pernicious effects by it subconsciously driving their opinions, votes and beliefs.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Some kid is talking to his mom. Trying to figure out how to establish credit...he wants to co-sign his own loan. His poor mom... "you can't co-sign your own loan...only sign it."


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Well $155 and 2pts, whatever. Digital court is the way to go, funny as hell, hope that kid finds a car. 

I wish I could just sign in to the waiting room.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I wish I could just sign in to the waiting room


It's not hard, but it could be expensive!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I wish I could just sign in to the waiting room.


Make it worth it though, say punch a Trumper in the face, first MAGA hat ya see, BAM!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm thinking some of those iphone patents must have expired, or many are incorporated into a single chip. I don't think the Chinese are paying many royalties, except when they have to.
> View attachment 5064190


For the pigs, I'll donate my ex.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think the Chinese are paying many royalties, except when they have to.


Oh, I bet if you haul in the chinese into international court they'll pay! (Yah, right).


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 10, 2022)

The Nitty Gritty. Wednesday and Lurch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey @CunningCanuk & @Budley Doright , this might interest you, maybe in 5 or 10 years you could be getting a different jab.








Technology used in mRNA COVID vaccines offers hope for treatment of millions with heart disease, study suggests


For now the success by University of Pennsylvania researchers has only been achieved in mice, but it offers hope for millions of people with fibrosis.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

Wall Art Printer Is Absolutely Mesmerising | The way this machine prints designs right onto the wall is seriously mesmerising | By UNILAD | Facebook


15M views, 35K likes, 3.9K loves, 3.1K comments, 11K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from UNILAD: The way this machine prints designs right onto the wall is seriously mesmerising




fb.watch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## smokinrav (Jan 13, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> For the pigs, I'll donate my ex.


We're going to have to get a bigger pigpen. I got one for 'em too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

Trump has had the heart of a pig for years and nobody noticed, now this guy makes the news...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








US surgeons perform 1st transplant of pig heart into human patient


U.S. doctors have transplanted a pig heart into a patient in a last-ditch effort to save his life — a first for medical science.




www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2022)

Since democracy in America will end soon and I am trying to look on the bright side, I am embracing the dystopian future that I have read about much of my life.

I can't control what happens, I can just make sure that I land on my feet when society turns to utter shit.

I need an angle. Should I start an awesome cult?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since democracy in America will end soon and I am trying to look on the bright side, I am embracing the dystopian future that I have read about much of my life.
> 
> I can't control what happens, I can just make sure that I land on my feet when society turns to utter shit.
> 
> I need an angle. Should I start an awesome cult?


How about investing in the most evil, corrupt, absolutism-funding, poverty-creating, planet-killing corporations on the exchange?

You will make money.

Might even be exempted from mandatory ideological adjustment camp.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> How about investing in the most evil, corrupt, absolutism-funding, poverty-creating, planet-killing corporations on the exchange?
> 
> You will make money.
> 
> Might even be exempted from mandatory ideological adjustment camp.


Nah, my cyberpunk heroes were always marginalized. The corporate assholes were always the villains.

I'm not looking for profit, I'm just trying to adapt with the times.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 13, 2022)

Just became a notary woooo.

5 dollars please.

Everyone should play through the fallout series of video games in preparation for the dystopian nightmare that is coming. At least we don't have mutants yet.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 13, 2022)

Cyberbullying trumpers on nextdoor or local reddit is much more satisfying than arguing with them here. 

Even broke out a "go back where you came from" for trumpers saying they love my county and its lack of rules/mandates.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since democracy in America will end soon and I am trying to look on the bright side, I am embracing the dystopian future that I have read about much of my life.
> 
> I can't control what happens, I can just make sure that I land on my feet when society turns to utter shit.
> 
> I need an angle. Should I start an awesome cult?


After listening to Trump's interview with NPR yesterday









Read NPR's full interview with former President Donald Trump


NPR's Steve Inskeep spoke with former President Donald Trump on Tuesday. Trump continued to repeat false claims that the 2020 election was rigged.




www.npr.org





I think you are going to have to practice nonstop lying in the mirror and have part of your brain removed before you could do a performance like this:

*(Inskeep) Why is it that you think that the vast majority of your allies in the United States Senate are not standing behind you? We did have that statement by Mike Rounds.*

(Trump) Because Mitch McConnell is a loser. And frankly, Mitch McConnell, if he were on the other side and if Schumer were put in his position, he would have been fighting this like you've never seen before. He would have been fighting this, because when you look at it, and this is long — is a long way from over. You take a look at what's going on now in Pennsylvania. Take a look at what's going on in Wisconsin. You just take a look.

Now, we had a lot of cases where the judges wouldn't hear him. We had a case in Nevada that was so good. You read the papers. It's impossible. The judge refused to even listen to it. We had many cases. In fact, they say, and I can't testify because it's been through a lot of systems, a lot of different systems. But they say, and they say very strongly, the judges just — nobody's really gotten a chance to look. Look at the United States Supreme Court. They refused to hear the case. And you had, I guess, 19 states suing --

*(Inskeep) They said, there was no standing to give the case. That's correct. Can I just ask --*

(Trump) Well, yeah, no standing, I know, no standing. And the president of the United States supposedly didn't have standing, either. So I wanted to file it myself. They said, "Sir, you don't have standing." I said, "Wait a minute. I'm the president of the United States. They just rigged an election." Hundreds of thousands of votes in different states. They just rigged an election. We got — we got a number of votes that, I think you'll agree — no sitting president has ever gotten the number of votes that I got. No sitting president has ever gotten --


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2022)

I pretty much hate commercials, but damn if this is not spot on for today's brainwashed (insert rightwing troll) deniers.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 13, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> They sound like beautiful little kernels of goodness!


I never knew you where poetic, very nice

Made me think of this and Humphrey Bogart/Key Largo






and a bowl


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 13, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I pretty much hate commercials, but damn if this is not spot on for today's brainwashed (insert rightwing troll) deniers.


Who the fuck wrote/thought of that?
Unless he/she was searching for stupid, they failed


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481674875311988736


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Should I start an awesome cult?


I think you are more worthy of starting a religion, not a cult. 

have you read Dianetics by chance?


----------



## printer (Jan 14, 2022)

*In surprising new study, researchers find face masks make people look more attractive*
Face masks might be doing more than protecting your health — they also make you appear more attractive. 

That’s according to a study published Monday in the journal Cognitive Research: Principles and Implications. Researchers with Cardiff University first began the analysis in February 2021 in the United Kingdom. 

Researchers tasked 43 women with rating the attractiveness of men in photographs on a scale of one to 10, with the photographs featuring men’s faces without a face mask, men wearing a cloth face mask, men wearing a blue medical face mask, and men with a black book covering their face where a mask would be. 

“We wanted to test whether this had changed since face coverings became ubiquitous and understand whether the type of mask had any effect,” Michael Lewis, coauthor of the study, told The Guardian. 

The results found that women rated the men wearing face masks “significantly more attractive” than those without one or with their faces obscured by a book. However, when it came down to the cloth face mask and the medical mask, women found the blue medical mask made the men “most attractive.” 

“Our study suggests faces are considered most attractive when covered by medical face masks,” Lewis said. “This may be because we’re used to healthcare workers wearing blue masks and now we associate these with people in caring or medical professions. At a time when we feel vulnerable, we may find the wearing of medical masks reassuring and so feel more positive towards the wearer.” 

Researchers carried out a second study that reverses the roles of the men and women to see their opinions on women wearing masks. However, the results of the second study have not yet been published. 








In surprising new study, researchers find face masks make people look more attractive


“We wanted to test whether this had changed since face coverings became ubiquitous and understand whether the type of mask had any effect,” the study’s coauthor said.




thehill.com





Works for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2022)

printer said:


> *In surprising new study, researchers find face masks make people look more attractive*
> Face masks might be doing more than protecting your health — they also make you appear more attractive.
> 
> That’s according to a study published Monday in the journal Cognitive Research: Principles and Implications. Researchers with Cardiff University first began the analysis in February 2021 in the United Kingdom.
> ...


I've known that for years.
With the masks, my marriage would have collapsed years ago.
Her favorite is my Black rapist get-up.
Black hoodie/black N95 mask/black condom & black leotards.
Man oh Man!!!
The springs are bouncing & the headboards a banging those days/nights
Seriously, less than $50 and your all set.
I highly recommend it


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2022)

It's time for a tune & I choose this
Good band/great song


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2022)

Now this makes me happy.

https://apnews.com/article/martin-shkreli-daraprim-profits-fb77aee9ed155f9a74204cfb13fc1130


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2022)

Now this deserves to be here
Fucking awesome story

A letter from a World War II soldier written in 1945 has just been just delivered — 76 years later. 

The letter, written by 22-year-old Army sergeant John Gonsalves, was supposed to be delivered from Germany to his mother in Woburn, Massachusetts, in 1945 according to Boston 25 News, a Fox affiliate. 

Only toward the end of 2020 was the letter finally delivered. It suddenly appeared at a United States Postal Service facility in Pittsburgh for processing and distribution, Boston 25 News reported.

The mother has since died, but the USPS tracked down the next of kin for Gonsalves, delivering the letter to Angelina, his widow. 

The two met five years after he had sent off the letter. Receiving and reading the letter was "amazing" and surprising to Angelina, she told Boston 25 News.

In the letter, Gonsalves updated his mother on his health, saying he was doing okay and wished for better food.

"Dear, Mom.
Received another letter from you today and was happy to hear that everything is okay," he wrote in the letter from central Germany. "As for myself, I'm fine and getting along okay. But as far as the food it's pretty lousy most of the time."

Gonsalves died in 2015 at the age of 92, the New York Times reported. In addition to the letter, USPS attached a note expressing condolences for Angelina's loss. The couple had been married for 61 years and had five children together. 

"We are uncertain where this letter has been for the past seven-plus decades, but it arrived at our facility approximately six weeks ago," the letter says, according to Boston 25 News. "Due to the age and significance to your family history… delivering this letter was of utmost importance to us."

Reading the letter made Angelina feel "like he came back to me," she said in an interview with Boston 25 News.

"Imagine that! Seventy-six years!" Angelina said. "I just I couldn't believe it. And then just his handwriting and everything. It was just so amazing."

Gotta love that/very,very cool


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5067926


WOW!! I saw this! Wasn't he there for about three days before anybody found him?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 16, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> WOW!! I saw this! Wasn't he there for about three days before anybody found him?


You know you’re playing too slow when the snow piles up on you before your backswing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Now this deserves to be here
> Fucking awesome story
> 
> A letter from a World War II soldier written in 1945 has just been just delivered — 76 years later.
> ...


Louis DeJoy, making America great again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2022)

just listened to this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2022)

Speaking of U2, I saw them in a club in 1981 on St. Pat's Day in NYC & the opening act was The Ancient Order of Hibernians bagpipe band & they were drunk as fuck & ROCKED!!!
Imagine 10 fucked up NYPD Sgt's , fat & red-nosed (like Rudolph) in kilts doing jigs blowing their pipes.
Best show I ever saw 
Remember this was St. Pat's Day & every fucking person in Manhattan was drunk as fuck 
Anyway, the patrons loved them & they did like 10 encores until they were dragged off the stage 
This was U2's 1 gig in NYC & hardly anyone knew them. 
This was the 1st song they played & still my favorite.

TURN IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

I wish the Noles fans would realize that we are a basketball school, and don't need to storm the court just because we beat the dookies.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> I wish the Noles fans would realize that we are a basketball school, and don't need to storm the court just because we beat the dookies.


Covid Party.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Covid Party.


Someone on the game thread said that. Luckily most of the team had it about a month ago. I hope we can make until March without anymore interruptions.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 20, 2022)

The deployment of the James Webb telescope has gone brilliantly. Soon there will be pictures - amazing pictures. I eagerly await them. It will be nice to have something happen that isn't redolent with the stink of what is happening here on earth now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483623998097268740


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> Someone on the game thread said that. Luckily most of the team had it about a month ago. I hope we can make until March without anymore interruptions.


Do you think I was just referring to the team? Do you think it would be better if the team got vaccinated? That's a floor full of idiots.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 20, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The deployment of the James Webb telescope has gone brilliantly. Soon there will be pictures - amazing pictures. I eagerly await them. It will be nice to have something happen that isn't redolent with the stink of what is happening here on earth now.


View another planet laughing at us.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 20, 2022)

We should moon them. 


....WHOS LAUGHING NOW!!!!!
Nobody cause that was a terrible joke.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Do you think I was just referring to the team? Do you think it would be better if the team got vaccinated? That's a floor full of idiots.


I'm sure the team is fully vaccinated. Coach Ham has been doing vax ads on TV since they became available.

I've gave up on the average run of the mill Floridian. I don't stray very far from the sandhill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

*Trump’s Secret Meetings Before Capitol Attack & Mitch McConnell Accidentally Says What He Means*


----------



## HGCC (Jan 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5071585


In all fairness, a good number of those motorcycles should stop driving like jackasses, then I will stop hitting them. Looking at you captain wheelie down the shoulder during rush hour.


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 22, 2022)

I just ordered this knife, pretty excited to receive it. Probably will ship Monday the 23rd and I'll have it by Wednesday or Thursday 










__





Microtech Ultratech Tactical Tanto Black M390 Black OTF Automatic Knife For Sale


The Ultratech double action out-the-front automatic knife from Microtech sets the standard for the category. With a sleek yet robust design, precision American made construction and premium materials, the Ultratech is a perfect everyday carry companion. T




www.gpknives.com





I'll post pics when I have it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

Listen to this shit






Oh boy, this is going to be fucking great.
Asshole insulted Howard Stern?
Just wait for Stern to respond
I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!!!!!
This is going to be epic
Bet on it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Listen to this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tucker is a total douche bag. He is a nerdy geek who puts down everyone and he is a racist . He likes to put down everyone and treat women like 2nd class citizens. He is even worse than Hannity. I wish Howard would come in and punch him in the face. Howard is a black belt. He was gonna punch Gene Simmons in the face and Gene got all pussy and backed down. Lol . You do not want to fuck with Howard. Tucker should be shaking in his shoes right now because Howard is going to take him down hard. I totally agree with everything Howard said.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

Good morning!!!
Get up and DANCE!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . You do not want to fuck with Howard. Tucker should be shaking in his shoes right now because Howard is going to take him down hard. I totally agree with everything Howard said.


I lived in NY when Stern was starting off & I didn't really care for him because I couldn't listen to his shtick at 7 AM.
But he's always been spot on in his distaste for assholes & I can hear him now sharpening his knives,
He's going to cut Carlson the fuck up.
Carlson is toast
Nice


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5071806


I love Kafka.
Genius author who was ahead of his time.
The Metamorphosis comes to my mind.
Awesome book


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

blu3bird said:


> I just ordered this knife, pretty excited to receive it. Probably will ship Monday the 23rd and I'll have it by Wednesday or Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love knives, I must own 20.
This my favorite.

 Benchmade Auto with a drop point blade.
Expensive ( $165), but if you collect a necessary addition


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 22, 2022)

MAGA on the way to Jan 6 "rally"


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5071583


That's why I quit that fucked up existence & grew pot.
Best decision I ever made


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I love knives, I must own 20.
> This my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 5071918 Benchmade Auto with a drop point blade.
> Expensive ( $165), but if you collect a necessary addition


I've admired the knives displayed here and turn green everytime @blu3bird posts another added to his collection - as they're not available here. 

This knife is mostly used as a scraper to get the resin off my SS trimmer top. The pruner was my father's and was used in the 60's to prune apple trees. Tools of harvest.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning!!!
> Get up and DANCE!!!!


This one came up on one of my playlists this morning. It reminded me of my clubbing days.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Listen to this shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope he's live on monday. i'll be tuning in.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> MAGA on the way to Jan 6 "rally"
> 
> View attachment 5071933


they look like those harbor freight fake security cameras. lol.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

HGCC said:


> In all fairness, a good number of those motorcycles should stop driving like jackasses, then I will stop hitting them. Looking at you captain wheelie down the shoulder during rush hour.


I agree it just seems that both sides really don't seem to understand whose going to come out of it rather poorly.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope he's live on monday. i'll be tuning in.


Oh yea, he's going to fuck him up
My wife thinks he'll ignore it & I think the gauntlet has been thrown & Stern is going to pick it up & smack the shit out of Carson with it 
If you never heard him, tune in 
Like I said he never was a favorite of mine, but I see him in a new light now.
He just got another listener
Everything he said is absolutely true. "My personal choice"
FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Are you a member of Society, you stupid fuck.
If you are, wear a fucking mask & shut the fuck up & don't contaminate the rest of us.
If not, stay in your (probably) shack/trailer & fucking die 






This is good


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh yea, he's going to fuck him up
> My wife thinks he'll ignore it & I think the gauntlet has been thrown & Stern is going to pick it up & smack the shit out of Carson with it
> If you never heard him, tune in
> Like I said he never was a favorite of mine, but I see him in a new light now.
> ...


i started listening the first day he was simulcast in Philly on FM. and we've had Sirius almost since the beginning too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i started listening the first day he was simulcast in Philly on FM. and we've had Sirius almost since the beginning too.


Me 2. I would listen to him on the way to art school and pick up a paper bag of hot fresh pretzels from the guy selling them on the on ramp to the *Schuylkill*, for breakfast. He was a very outrageous shock jock back then. I don’t follow him anymore. But I still like him.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Me 2. I would listen to him on the way to art school and pick up a paper bag of hot fresh pretzels from the guy selling them on the on ramp to the *Schuylkill*, for breakfast. He was a very outrageous shock jock back then. I don’t follow him anymore. But I still like him.


hell yeah! my summer job was driving for an auto parts store and i'd pick up 6 pretzels in a brown paper bag too! i think they were like a dollar back then? i carried a bottle of mustard in my truck. lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This one came up on one of my playlists this morning. It reminded me of my clubbing days.


C'mon @CunningCanuk, you know you want too.
Release yourself & let your hair down (if you have any left)
No toe tapping
Shake those hips & DANCE!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

One more (best dance scene ever?)

[


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

Nah, This is the best


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> hell yeah! my summer job was driving for an auto parts store and i'd pick up 6 pretzels in a brown paper bag too! i think they were like a dollar back then? i carried a bottle of mustard in my truck. lol.


Yeah, they were a dollar and they were delish. You were smart having the bottle of mustard . I remember having to try driving and opening up the little pouches of mustard and getting them on the pretzel while driving was a bitch. Then for lunch it was hoagie and for some reason we got into drinking 40 oz Blue Bull and Red Bull for a while. I had a really bad diet back then. Lol. I did go to Roy Rogers salad bar. The one on Broad street and schuylkill. I didn’t mind the ants crawling around the salad bar too
Much and still got a salad. That was crazy. Ants are disgusting. A few years ago I had a job in LA and they had an ant problem and ants would crawl on the patients arms while I try to place an IV. I quit that job because of that. Lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i started listening the first day he was simulcast in Philly on FM. and we've had Sirius almost since the beginning too.


This guy I worked with would listen to only him in the morning in our van & at 7:00 AM Stern (and that guy) was/were just a little irritating when you had a hangover from all the blow/whiskey you did just hours ago & you watched the sun come up. (Anyone relate?  )


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Roy Rogers


yes! there was one over in Trenton that we'd go too. too funny.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!
She'll never be elected as a Democrat or a Republican again
Her political career is FUCKING OVER!!
Luvly


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> YES YES YES!!!!!!!
> She'll never be elected as a Democrat or a Republican again
> Her political career is FUCKING OVER!!
> Luvly


She is the most popular politician in her state. Of either party.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> She is the most popular politician in her state. Of either party.


Why do I doubt that Dems in Arizona agree with her.
Please prove it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> She is the most popular politician in her state. Of either party.


Do you know any airboat rides up in the panhandle where they take you out to see dinosaur sized alligators and the feed them chicken and pet them?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you know any airboat rides up in the panhandle where they take you out to see dinosaur sized alligators and the feed them chicken and pet them?


Considering there were chicken-sized dinosaurs,


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This one came up on one of my playlists this morning. It reminded me of my clubbing days.


Decent from someone that comes from a floating ice cube.
But no dance?
What the fuck?
Y'all gotta boogie man.
DO IT NOW!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Decent from someone that comes from a floating ice cube.
> But no dance?
> What the fuck?
> Y'all gotta boogie man.
> DO IT NOW!!!


I can dance to both. No problem.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> She is the most popular politician in her state. Of either party.


I don't know if she's all that popular among Democrats. Perhaps Sinema could win the general election through support by Republicans and maybe she will get crossover voters in the primary but I think the Democratic Party primary is where she will be tested.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Perhaps Sinema could win the general election through support by Republicans


Republicans supporting a Bi-Sexual very confused woman?
Never happen
She's not even sure which she like more, a cock or a pussy.(pardon moi francais  )
She's fucked in the head.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 22, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know if she's all that popular among Democrats. Perhaps Sinema could win the general election through support by Republicans and maybe she will get crossover voters in the primary but I think the Democratic Party primary is where she will be tested.


Could she win in 24 as a Republican? I wonder if Mitch McConnell is making advances. Boom, he’s back to majority leader.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Republicans supporting a Bi-Sexual very confused woman?
> Never happen
> She's not even sure which she like more, a cock or a pussy.(pardon moi francais  )
> She's fucked in the head.


That does kind of changes the meaning of "crossover vote".


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you know any airboat rides up in the panhandle where they take you out to see dinosaur sized alligators and the feed them chicken and pet them?


You mean +20 ft. ?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Republicans supporting a Bi-Sexual very confused woman?
> Never happen
> She's not even sure which she like more, a cock or a pussy.(pardon moi francais  )
> She's fucked in the head.


A Rep could run against a carpet eater. I mean isn't that their platform?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> A Rep could run against a carpet eater. I mean isn't that their platform?


She's pro life??? Commit her !! She needs Librium.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> She's pro life??? Commit her !! She needs Librium.


Pro-life is usually the liar word for anti-choice.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm hear to tell you I've figured it out as why Dump got in.
Evolutionary regression.
The mid west and the south were left to breed themselves backwards. They're becoming troglidites.
It makes sense. The Spaniards brought pigs over here which escaped and becaome boars, razor backs.
The red states regressed to there primitive selves.
We left the bread basket to ferment into Neanderthals.
Maybe they're trainable, but I have my doubts.
In-fighting hopefully. Arkansas fighting Missouri. Who then takes on Tennesse and Kentucky.
Clubs and stone tools carnage.
Your thoughts.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Pro-life is usually the liar word for anti-choice.


I'm having a hard time with pro life groups forcing someone to give birth then punish them for getting pregnant.
Denying medicare. Denying post natal care. Then hating all of them for having babies.
I'd love to find the pressure point where they all have aneurysms. Find them flopping around on street corners....


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'm having a hard time with pro life groups forcing someone to give birth then punish them for getting pregnant.
> Denying medicare. Denying post natal care. Then hating all of them for having babies.
> I'd love to find the pressure point where they all have aneurysms. Find them flopping around on street corners....


If they were more “all about” caring for and about “the children born anyway”, I’d maybe be softer on them.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

You want to be there.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> You want to be there.


The sovereign queen of ambient


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> If they were more “all about” caring for and about “the children born anyway”, I’d maybe be softer on them


There would be no conversation nor would there be a fight.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The sovereign queen of ambient


Think shes' gay? Would almost hope so.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Think shes' gay? Would almost hope so.


It would not matter to me. I think she had a deft touch with music intended to soothe. I’d certainly listen to her over Vivaldi on all the days that end in y.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It would not matter to me. I think she had a deft touch with music intended to soothe. I’d certainly listen to her over Vivaldi on all the days that end in y.


Ignore the subtitles.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


>


I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

The whole shah-bang!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> If they were more “all about” caring for and about “the children born anyway”, I’d maybe be softer on them.


But... you won't.


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Please prove it


The poll I was referencing is a couple three months old. No idea who conducted it. But she was ahead of President Joe Rob and all the local pols.


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you know any airboat rides up in the panhandle where they take you out to see dinosaur sized alligators and the feed them chicken and pet them?


That sort of thing is in south florida. Airboats work great in the glades, but most of the water up here is in sloughs, creeks and rivers. 

Plus around my parts the gators don't get that big. Either they stay deep in the sloughs and are never seen, or they get shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> They're becoming troglidites


I love your description of the average Southerner, but I think that status is something they are still striving to attain.
The fucking Southern Red States are essentially a breeding ground for the genetically inferior.
They really are, just look at the test scores.
They are simply full of simpletons/dumb fucks.
They don't need Ancestry.com, they're all FUCKING RELATED!!!!
And they make up over a 1/3 of the population.

Jesus, Oh Lord above, release me from this Hell & just fucking kill me

Please?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 23, 2022)

Good morning & how are you this fine day (cold as fuck here)
This is a good song to dance to in the shower
Crank it up


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 23, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’d certainly listen to her over Vivaldi


Vivaldi was a one hit wonder, The Four Seasons which is only good for tasteless weddings.
This man was/is a God


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 23, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> You mean +20 ft. ?


Yes. Or close. I know they are in Louisiana. I like how the Louisiana tours feed their gators chicken and turn them tame unlike the ones the glades. Florida is so uptight Louisiana is so much cooler.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

I was very happy to see laid back antivaxer Aaron Rodgers choke again, 1-5 in NFC championships, what a legend, maybe he should have sought football advice from Rogan instead of medical, hope the condescending prick retires in shame.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 23, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I was very happy to see laid back antivaxer Aaron Rodgers choke again, 1-5 in NFC championships, what a legend, maybe he should have sought football advice from Rogan instead of medical, hope the condescending prick retires in shame.


Great outcome for sure. There was a lot of yelling/cheering at the TV last night. If our schnauzer was still here, she'd have been frightened more than once. My wife has been a 49er fan for some time. Santa got her a Kaepernick jersey long ago.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1339495936498112


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

The internet is savaging KAaron lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

BREAKING: Aaron Rodgers will boycott this year’s Super Bowl.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2022)

Rodgers rate is now still at 0%.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

So is KAaron proof that even supposed smart people can still join a cult?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2022)

Tom Brady and Aaron Rogers may never play another NFL game.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tucker is a total douche bag. He is a nerdy geek who puts down everyone and he is a racist . He likes to put down everyone and treat women like 2nd class citizens. He is even worse than Hannity. I wish Howard would come in and punch him in the face. Howard is a black belt. He was gonna punch Gene Simmons in the face and Gene got all pussy and backed down. Lol . You do not want to fuck with Howard. Tucker should be shaking in his shoes right now because Howard is going to take him down hard. I totally agree with everything Howard said.


I dunno if he's racist, but he certainly sees the money in being one.

He's a garden variety Republican, by that I mean a self-serving cunt.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2022)

Study: Marijuana Ranks Among Best Treatment For Persistent Existence


NEW YORK—Noting the numerous therapeutic benefits of cannabis, a new study published Tuesday by researchers at Mount Sinai Hospital found that marijuana ranks among the foremost treatments for persistent existence. “Many of our patients who incorporated marijuana into their daily routine...




www.theonion.com


----------



## HGCC (Jan 23, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I love your description of the average Southerner, but I think that status is something they are still striving to attain.
> The fucking Southern Red States are essentially a breeding ground for the genetically inferior.
> They really are, just look at the test scores.
> They are simply full of simpletons/dumb fucks.
> ...


I will point out that the folks you meet out in the world that left those places are rad. "It's kinda bullshit here where I was born, imma go see what's going on 1000 miles away and if I like it more." is code for having a good moral character or at least a decent sense of adventure.

Hard to find people that are really into fireworks and moonshine...but not all the other terrible stuff that people into those things like. If you are sitting in NYC drinking a $40 dollar drink (under 5 bucks elsewhere) and a fellow sits down with a thick drawl, make friends and conversation. You'll probably have a good time and end up blowing up a dumpster, maybe shooting at stuff, we all think the subway is a hoot and try to stand up without holding on and fall over. At least they understand there's places out there more interesting than "the landing" in st. Louis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5073511


Time to quit liquor...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485741499283296265


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't you love websites that when there's a problem and you call for... say..... logon help, you realize you know more than the tech.
Going through that now. I think she's in her kitchen doing this.
Sending me to higher powers now.
Been on hold for 15. I think they want me to go away.
You'd think that a company like CVS could play like the big boys.
Ooooh she came back. Asked dumb questions. On hold again.
Some how they used my e-mail as the username. (Whaaaa?)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2022)

I hope more big music people join Neil.










Neil Young Demands Spotify Remove His Music Over 'False Information About Vaccines'


“They can have [Joe] Rogan or Young,” Neil Young wrote in a letter to his manager and label. “Not both”




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I hope more big music people join Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone mention Neil "the Man") Young?
I thought so
Play it loud
Please


----------



## printer (Jan 24, 2022)

*James Webb telescope reaches final destination a million miles from Earth*
The James Webb Space Telescope, which launched just under a month ago, reached its destination on Monday afternoon, positioning itself to orbit nearly 1 million miles from Earth.

The telescope, regarded as the successor to the Hubble, fired its onboard thrusters for about five minutes as part one final course correction before going around the second Sun-Earth Lagrange point, or the L2 point, according to blog post from NASA.

Lagrange points are positions in space where objects tend to stay put, with the gravitational force of two large masses equaling the centripetal force needed to move along with them.

"Congratulations to the team for all of their hard work ensuring Webb’s safe arrival at L2 today," Nelson said. "We’re one step closer to uncovering the mysteries of the universe. And I can’t wait to see Webb’s first new views of the universe this summer!"
According to NASA, Webb's position will give it a wide view of space at any time, and the temperatures will be cold enough for it to "function and perform optimal science."

Webb project manager Bill Ochs said, "During the past month, JWST has achieved amazing success and is a tribute to all the folks who spent many years and even decades to ensure mission success."

"We are now on the verge of aligning the mirrors, instrument activation and commissioning, and the start of wondrous and astonishing discoveries," he said.

The telescope, a collaboration between the European Space Agency and the Canadian Space Agency, launched on Dec. 25, and throughout its journey, it expanded its mirror into a proper position to function.








James Webb telescope reaches final destination a million miles from Earth


The James Webb Space Telescope, which launched just under a month ago, reached its destination on Monday afternoon, positioning itself to orbit nearly 1 million miles from Earth.The telescope,…




thehill.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2022)

This made me EXTREMELY HAPPY   






Wow, he is SO freaking fucked.
Empire, what Empire?
It's gonna be GONE!!!!
Adios motherfucker 
What's that, like 4 court cases he's involved in. 
He is famous for litigation , well here ya go, boyo 
He's going to be in court for fucking years when all the civil/criminal lawsuits are filed against him for...... EVERYTHING!!!!
And he said it on a fucking tape machine in Georgia!!!
What's the penalty for undue influence on an elected official.?
Oh, that's right!!!!
20 FUCKING YEARS!!!!
He'll get half, but he's going to jail.
Really, he will.
And just envision his legal fees. (he's gonna have to trick out Ivanka, the other one's too ugly  )


----------



## BarknPunkin (Jan 24, 2022)

I was just checked out in the grocery line. You have to bag your own at this store, as I did so, I heard the girl behind me ask the cashier, "Tell me when it comes to 5$". Well, the first thing she had put her over that, and she had an armload of stuff. You could see she had Downs syndrome and didn't understand money and prices. I told the checker to ring up her total and I would cover it. 
I wish there were more times like this.


----------



## printer (Jan 24, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This made me EXTREMELY HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it will not be going before May. And he will never go to jail, Saudi Arabia will take him.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 25, 2022)

printer said:


> But it will not be going before May. And he will never go to jail, Saudi Arabia will take him.


And do what?! He'll be worth about as much as a bag of Cheetos to them. He'll have Zero influence. Nobody and I mean nobody will touch him.
Well....maybe Moscow.
Everything he has touched has turned to lead. The only thing we could hope for in that situation is all his cronies and faithful subjects follow him to Trumptown. Special liquids in the hot desert will be served. You think Melania, Ivanka will go?
Does S.A. have an extradition treaty with us?


----------



## printer (Jan 25, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> And do what?! He'll be worth about as much as a bag of Cheetos to them. He'll have Zero influence. Nobody and I mean nobody will touch him.
> Well....maybe Moscow.
> Everything he has touched has turned to lead. The only thing we could hope for in that situation is all his cronies and faithful subjects follow him to Trumptown. Special liquids in the hot desert will be served. You think Melania, Ivanka will go?
> Does S.A. have an extradition treaty with us?


I did not say they will take him with open arms, more with him showing an open wallet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2022)

Don't you all understand, KAaron is a victim, what a whinny bitch he turned out to be.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 25, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wellthatsucks/comments/scvm4b


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## BarknPunkin (Jan 26, 2022)

My happy thought.
Here's my little great-grandson.
Nickname - "Hoss"


----------



## BarknPunkin (Jan 26, 2022)

Crappy phones double post


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)

Hey @Budley Doright !
Too many gummies can make yer balls shrivel up like raisins! Anybody's voice getting pitched up a note or two?  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Edibles Make Gonads Go Bad In Monkey Testicle Study


Edibles Make Gonads Go Bad In Monkey Testicle Study




www.iflscience.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 27, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey @Budley Doright !
> Too many gummies can make yer balls shrivel up like raisins! Anybody's voice getting pitched up a note or two?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


! I actually get quite turned on if I time it right but it is a toss up between staying up pass bedtime or a good sleep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## blu3bird (Jan 28, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I love knives, I must own 20.
> This my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 5071918 Benchmade Auto with a drop point blade.
> Expensive ( $165), but if you collect a necessary addition


Nice, Benchmade makes a good knife, they have a lot of loyal fans/customers. I have a couple Benchmade knives myself. Some of their new 2022 releases are pretty dang sweet

I have an Osborne 940 with the G10 scales and a Mediator auto with SV110 blade steel. Mediator is the bottom knife in the pic



Anyways though, got my Microtech knife and this knife is an excellent high quality knife. I am really happy to own one, money well spent


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 28, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I've admired the knives displayed here and turn green everytime @blu3bird posts another added to his collection - as they're not available here.
> 
> This knife is mostly used as a scraper to get the resin off my SS trimmer top. The pruner was my father's and was used in the 60's to prune apple trees. Tools of harvest.
> 
> View attachment 5071949


Are you in the US by chance?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 28, 2022)

Cha cha heels:


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 28, 2022)

blu3bird said:


> Are you in the US by chance?


No, I'm in SW Ontario, about 2.5hr from Detroit. (I saw a girl from Kentucky a few times in the 80s though - so it could have turned out very differently.)  The spring assisted knives are prohibited to buy, sell, trade, carry or possess here. That's why I dream and turn green when you post them. I'll find something decent eventually.

Here's how I envision your place.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I've admired the knives displayed here and turn green everytime @blu3bird posts another added to his collection - as they're not available here.
> 
> This knife is mostly used as a scraper to get the resin off my SS trimmer top. The pruner was my father's and was used in the 60's to prune apple trees. Tools of harvest.
> 
> View attachment 5071949


Is that a Buck you got all gooed up.
Nice knives, I have the small one & it fits great in my pocket (I never leave home without it)
That and a .40 S&W and I'm good


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 28, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Is that a Buck you got all gooed up.
> Nice knives, I have the small one & it fits great in my pocket (I never leave home without it)
> That and a .40 S&W and I'm good
> 
> View attachment 5075915


No, it's a cheap offshore knife my BIL gave me. I do have a Buck 110 though, but it's too big to carry in my pocket and don't care to carry it in a pouch on my belt. When I used to hunt, (50cal black powder/crossbow) the Buck knife skinned/deboned a few whitetail deer. 

It's the Gerber 400 I'm looking to replace as an always carried pocket knife. I had a junky pocket knife in the 70s that I used to start Dad's 64 Dodge. Good times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

If only there were trunk monkeys for internet trolls and antivaxers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5076191


You could probably put some pot seeds in an get some pretty nasty shit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

Just in case anyone gives a fuck, yesterday was my 9th year here & my birthday
I was told a long, long time ago when I was 16 by my 1st of many shrinks that with my attitude I'll never see 40.
He was wrong
I'm alive & he's FUCKING DEAD!!!!!!!
Ha Ha Ha (he was an asshole)



Peace out/stay safe/I love you all


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> You could probably put some pot seeds in an get some pretty nasty shit.


Your fucked up


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Your fucked up


Pot calling the kettle black.
I work with what I'm given.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

*New Rule: How the Left Was Lost | Real Time*


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Just in case anyone gives a fuck, yesterday was my 9th year here & my birthday
> I was told a long, long time ago when I was 16 by my 1st of many shrinks that with my attitude I'll never see 40.
> He was wrong
> I'm alive & he's FUCKING DEAD!!!!!!!
> Ha Ha Ha (he was an asshole)


I saw a psych who died in New Zealand. Found out another one I'd seen was killed in a head-on. Probably should check on the others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Just in case anyone gives a fuck, yesterday was my 9th year here & my birthday
> I was told a long, long time ago when I was 16 by my 1st of many shrinks that with my attitude I'll never see 40.
> He was wrong
> I'm alive & he's FUCKING DEAD!!!!!!!
> ...


Happy Birthday and anniversary !


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy Birthday and anniversary !


Thank you, my friend,


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Just in case anyone gives a fuck, yesterday was my 9th year here & my birthday
> I was told a long, long time ago when I was 16 by my 1st of many shrinks that with my attitude I'll never see 40.
> He was wrong
> I'm alive & he's FUCKING DEAD!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I saw a psych who died in New Zealand. Found out another one I'd seen was killed in a head-on. Probably should check on the others.


I have had around 8 shrinks in 50 years (bi-polar/depressive  ) & 99% sucked but if you find the right one and they know their shit as far as meds are concerned, they are a life saver.
Today they have done a lot of work & made vast improvements in treatment.
Right now I take 6 different meds, but it took years of trial & error before something worked
No need today to suffer, the stuff out there now really works.
If you think seeing a Dr would help your situation, go for it.
You will feel better
Good luck


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Rule: How the Left Was Lost | Real Time*


Maher is right
We get somewhere and then inevitability we will self-destruct.
Who is worse for the DNC, Manchin & that cunt from AZ or Ocasio-Cortez & her Squad as far as fucking things up?
Manchin I can understand, but Sinema, what the fuck is up with her?
Then we have the Communist Crew who forget where the fuck they live.
It's America you dumb fucks,, be reasonable (baby steps)
Now one of the attacking points being made by the Pub's is all the Democrats are Communists.
Jesus fucking Christ, why can't we be more, God forgive me for saying this, like Republicans & stand together as one against what should be a common enemy, the fucking GOP.
But nope, it seems we're going to fuck everything up ourselves
Makes me fucking sick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)

Man Plows Snow in Pink Unicorn Costume | That's something you don't see every day. | By People | Facebook


8.2M views, 189K likes, 51K loves, 23K comments, 140K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from People: That's something you don't see every day.




fb.watch


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It would not matter to me. I think she had a deft touch with music intended to soothe. I’d certainly listen to her over Vivaldi on all the days that end in y.


Where you been man?

Getting an education in classical music?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

this made me LOL. i thought going on a hunger strike was an extreme show of defiance. 









Man who posed with feet on desk in Pelosi's office vowed not to shave his beard until all Capitol rioters are free


Richard Barnett pledged the unusual form of protest while himself being prosecuted for his actions at the US Capitol during the insurrection.




www.yahoo.com





i grow my beard out every winter too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2022)

another lawsuit for trump and rudy. this is getting funnier by the day.









Retired Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman files federal lawsuit accusing Trump and Rudy Giuliani of violating the Ku Klux Klan Act


The lawsuit accuses Trump, Giuliani, and other Trump aides of conspiring to intimidate and retaliate against Vindman for doing his duty.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 2, 2022)

My brother has two tickets for the 2022 SUPER BOWL, both box seats. He paid $2,500 for each ticket, but he didn't realize when he bought them, it was going to be on the same day as his wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place... it's at The Lorimar Winery 39990 Anza Rd, Temecula, CA 92591 at 3 p.m. Her name is Amanda. She's 5'2, about 130 lbs. She's a good cook. She'll be the one in the white dress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2022)

People are saying they are gonna bring in Trump as a ringer for the base...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Erin O'Toole voted out as Conservative leader | Political analyst explains how he lost control*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Feb 3, 2022)

Decided to punch a bunch of people in the dick. Left a big ass company after they treated me poorly, a lot of money got got lost when I split, very content with my new gig. My honest desire is to get a bunch of mid level management canned for being shitty people. 

My old bosses boss asked to talk, guy is important while I am not. Suck it bitches.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## mooray (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5078862


This is ace.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2022)

This is funny  (or sad? )

Go to 0:50






Yup, that was the most powerful man on the planet Earth for 4 years
70 million Americans voted for & want him back
Fucking frightening, isn't it.
And most are armed
Cool


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5078862


I can relate to that.
For me, at work/school I always approached in an attack mode, fearing failure, I guess.
I never could take it easy, which led me to drugs to relax/escape/calm down, which with my nature I also attacked alcohol/drugs with gusto.
Anyway, I figured life is too short for that style of living & I was starting to burn out, so I dropped out.
No more chemicals, all natural & I have pretty much put the cork in the bottle.
I was fortunate enough to be able to set up a couple of rooms, quit my job & retreated from what most would say is a normal existence.
Nah, no more working/slaving for some fat Republican 9-5/5 days a week/50 fucking weeks a year.
I might not be rich monetarily, but that's ok.
I don't need much & I am content.

Time for a tune, me thinks & I'm in the mood for this one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2022)

*Surprise, It's Rudy Giuliani! | Confederate Flags Fly At Trucker Protest In Canadian Capital*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489996385541931010


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

Our part time cat, Two Tone Tom, came around this morning after not seeing him for a week and a half. My wife's mood is always better when he comes around, so pretty happy about him showing up.


----------



## topcat (Feb 7, 2022)

Blow me down. Mark McCollum. Olive Oyl reggae.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5082196


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Feb 8, 2022)

Trucker protest organizer slips on icy sidewalk, breaks ankle bones, criticizes Ottawa for unsafe conditions


Benjamin Dichter has acted as a spokesperson for the convoy and was one of the figures behind its GoFundMe campaign before it was shut down.




vancouversun.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

In a giant donut-shaped machine known as a tokamak, scientists near the English city of Oxford were able to generate a record-breaking 59 megajoules of sustained fusion energy over five seconds. 









A giant donut-shaped machine just proved a near-limitless clean power source is possible | CNN


Scientists working in the UK announced that they more than doubled the previous record for generating and sustaining nuclear fusion, the same process that allows the sun and stars to shine so brightly.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 5082229


you know the Panhandle stretches across some unsavory states with scoundrels.

i have a feeling Florida Man is really Georgia, Alabama or Mississippi Man over the border.

everyone know those state run scratch offs have serial numbers this isn't McD Monopoly.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5081659


i'll never forget being high coming home and watching MTV debut on cable..'what is this magic before me?'


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

injinji said:


> Our part time cat, Two Tone Tom, came around this morning after not seeing him for a week and a half. My wife's mood is always better when he comes around, so pretty happy about him showing up.


he was out catting- spring babies come from somewhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2022)

$6 grams at Oklahoma Dispensary!


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank Zappa. Nanook rubs it.


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> he was out catting- spring babies come from somewhere.


Most nights when I go walking the wife will entertain the kitten on the back porch while I slip out the front (without an unwanted hiking companion). Tonight I had just got to my table and chair in the garden and hadn't even started my safety meeting when Two Tone started mewing loud, letting the wife know he was on the way, not to go back in the house yet.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2022)

Ummm...

Johnny Weir's outfits.

Fucking excellent. I knew my culotte hoarding would pay off.

Fuck you red states.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Johnny Weir's outfits.
> 
> ...


he owes it all to Japan for shaping his career.









What Will Tara Lipinski and Johnny Weir Wear Tonight? These Commentators' Outfits Are the Best


You don’t have to be all that knowledgeable about figure skating in order to enjoy all the aspects of it: the athleticism of the skaters, the artistry of their movements, the ornate and eye-catching outfits of those competing…and even those not competing. One of the best parts of watching...




www.nbcnewyork.com





people can wear what they wish to express themselves.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 10, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Johnny Weir's outfits.
> 
> ...


I watch the NBC coverage because of him, way better than CBC’s figure skating coverage.

The CBC had a crazy dressing commentator at one time too but he is a racist, bigoted piece of shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 10, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I watch the NBC coverage because of him, way better than CBC’s figure skating coverage.
> 
> The CBC had a crazy dressing commentator at one time too but he is a racist, bigoted piece of shit.


If I brought him up at work, the small-minded bigots would claim that "that's what you want America to be! You want us all to dress and act like that." Johnny Weir might say "oh, honey, very few people are capable of dressing and acting that fabulous". I would say that the America I want allows people to wear whatever the fuck they want and appreciate them for who they are.

I always loved Amsterdam, so did my grandmother. You don't need to smoke weed or like sex-workers to appreciate a society that allows people to do those things if they aren't hurting anyone. It alters everything on a fundamental level. Here in America, every non-mainstream Christian thought is considered a loaded gun threatening these right wing fuckholes.

Oh, some of my day at work today.

Management blowhard in conversation with my office-karen: "I don't know if this is true but they say wearing a mask to stop covid is like trying to stop a mosquito with a chain link fence". I said nothing but was obviously laughing under my mask.

No, he didn't know if it was true but it _felt _pretty truthy so he had to repeat it. My doctor, who actually has an education once described it to me thusly; "it's more like trying to stop a shart by wearing pants, the only one getting shit on them is you".


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If I brought him up at work, the small-minded bigots would claim that "that's what you want America to be! You want us all to dress and act like that." Johnny Weir might say "oh, honey, very few people are capable of dressing and acting that fabulous". I would say that the America I want allows people to wear whatever the fuck they want and appreciate them for who they are.
> 
> I always loved Amsterdam, so did my grandmother. You don't need to smoke weed or like sex-workers to appreciate a society that allows people to do those things if they aren't hurting anyone. It alters everything on a fundamental level. Here in America, every non-mainstream Christian thought is considered a loaded gun threatening these right wing fuckholes.
> 
> ...


don't let work know anything about you or your personal life- what they know up until now is it.

it drives office karens crazy; ignoring them when they call you..make them call your name again..talk past them pretend that you didn't hear what they said..then say what they said and act surprised 'oh i didn't hear you say/suggest that'. you can do it with such subtlety by making a game of it.

she has no IQ = cow.

just be Jim from The Office..do not do this with Management, they have a whole different menu of options because usually they have some IQ. (see Peter Principle)

Godspeed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> In a giant donut-shaped machine known as a tokamak, scientists near the English city of Oxford were able to generate a record-breaking 59 megajoules of sustained fusion energy over five seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i read that one too....said one problem they're having is cooling the magnets......


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i read that one too....said one problem they're having is cooling the magnets......


we have the technology; we can make it work. magnets are also key to space travel but how to get past the G force?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> we have the technology; we can make it work. magnets are also key to space travel but how to get past the G force?


we do.......i keep think out of the box with this one when it comes to space travel......4x8 sheets of magnetized material around a space craft as a shield?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 10, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> *we do*.......i keep think out of the box with this one when it comes to space travel......4x8 sheets of magnetized material around a space craft as a shield?


i know we do..the magnets would explain the silence and speed..i was loosely listening to something which explained how to keep the occupants from getting crushed. when i find i'll post to you.

did you know that when President Obama was leaving office it was a question he asked? when we asked him, unlike previous presidents response of 'no'. Obama said 'I can't tell you.'


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> i know we do..the magnets would explain the silence and speed..i was loosely listening to something which explained how to keep the occupants from getting crushed. when i find i'll post to you.
> 
> did you know that when President Obama was leaving office it was a question he asked? when we asked him, unlike previous presidents response of 'no'. Obama said 'I can't tell you.'


that will work...tag me...k

and no i didn't...js


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> we have the technology; we can make it work. magnets are also key to space travel but how to get past the G force?


There are still a few bugs to be worked out. 

I'm trying to not be cynical about it. I've worked a long time in high tech R&D and seen the hype come and go regarding so many of these breakthroughs. Still, though the vid in that link you posted was awesome.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 10, 2022)

Country Joe McDonald. Kiss My Ass.


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 11, 2022)

Happy Friday y’all. Be safe out there. Hug your loved ones. Be kind to all.


----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 11, 2022)

Fuck it, one more before I set out for the dust factory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2022)

Today is my wabbit Dopey birthday (1 year old )& he would like you to sing Happy Bday and wish him health & prosperity!


----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2022)

I love the mountains


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2022)

Ha Ha Ha!
"He (she in this case) who laughs last, laughs hardest"



Hats on sale/$30/all proceeds to charity 
Gotta love her


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)

*New Rule: That's Not Karma | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2022)

I wasn't sure where to put this interesting and informative presentation, so I settled on here. So, right wing governments wanna treat healthcare workers and teachers like shit eh? Good luck with that, people have had recent experiences with home schooling, how did that work out?

Don't like immigrants? The black, brown, Asian and Muslim ones are the only ones on offer, people from Norway don't wanna come to America any more. The robots will rise out of necessity and greed, even China is having trouble kick starting their population growth again after dropping the one child policy.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Demographic Drought*


----------



## HGCC (Feb 12, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ha Ha Ha!
> "He (she in this case) who laughs last, laughs hardest"
> 
> View attachment 5083789
> ...


I thought she would have been a good president, makes me sad she didn't get a chance. My views don't really align with hers on much, I think the neoliberalism the Clinton's believed is bs and bad for working class people. But....damn she is smart and knows politics. Would have been the most competent president in my lifetime. 

Besides, I want my president to have killed fiddy men.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 12, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I thought she would have been a good president,


Maybe she'll step in for '24. I don't think that Harris will make it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Maybe she'll step in for '24. I don't think that Harris will make it.


Why not?


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Why not?


She is a black woman.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> She is a black woman.


Sadly that's part of it. Though actually I didn't even think of that when I posted. To me she is just not well known. She has no foundation under her.
Oh sure her work in Ca. is admirable but that's not translatable across the nation. She has zero foreign policy and that you can't shove into her in less than 4 years. Shrillery on the other hand is a poster Demon for the politics we all know and love to hate.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2022)

Sister has covid, so I had to do a town run for her. The happy part is that I found lots of pants and shirts my size at the thrift stores. I haven't been to my thrift stores in months, so I was needing new (used) clothes. Got two base layer shirts. One a Columbia PFG long sleeve T. And a long sleeve camo sun screen shirt, plus two cotton T's. (my aversion to cotton is still real, but my wife has no such phobias) Also two pairs of jeans, two cold weather zip leg pants, and a pair each of Dockers and Dickies.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Sadly that's part of it. Though actually I didn't even think of that when I posted. To me she is just not well known. She has no foundation under her.
> Oh sure her work in Ca. is admirable but that's not translatable across the nation. She has zero foreign policy and that you can't shove into her in less than 4 years. Shrillery on the other hand is a poster Demon for the politics we all know and love to hate.


From day 1 Evangelicals were preaching that she was a Jezebel. And they do not mean a strong woman who stands up for her beliefs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Sadly that's part of it. Though actually I didn't even think of that when I posted. To me she is just not well known. She has no foundation under her.
> Oh sure her work in Ca. is admirable but that's not translatable across the nation. She has zero foreign policy and that you can't shove into her in less than 4 years. Shrillery on the other hand is a poster Demon for the politics we all know and love to hate.


It is all good. Biden will likely run again (and win) in 2024, so she will have a good 8 years of foreign policy experience and we will hopefully be in a far better place once we vote out all of these insurrectionist RINO's and the race baiting propaganda trolls (even the ones on national TV) get purged from our society.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> It is all good. Biden will likely run again (and win) in 2024, so she will have a good 8 years of foreign policy experience and we will hopefully be in a far better place once we vote out all of these insurrectionist RINO's and the race baiting propaganda trolls (even the ones on national TV) get purged from our society.


From your mouth to God’s ear.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Sadly that's part of it. Though actually I didn't even think of that when I posted. To me she is just not well known. She has no foundation under her.
> Oh sure her work in Ca. is admirable but that's not translatable across the nation. She has zero foreign policy and that you can't shove into her in less than 4 years. Shrillery on the other hand is a poster Demon for the politics we all know and love to hate.


I preferred Elizabeth Warren. Still do, though she has practically no chance.

You?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 12, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Ha Ha Ha!
> "He (she in this case) who laughs last, laughs hardest"
> 
> View attachment 5083789
> ...


omg

I need one.

edit: 

dang, black is sold out and navy is not my color.


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2022)

Lost in the ozone. Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2022)

A burglar broke into a house one night. He shined his flashlight around, looking for valuables when a voice in the dark said, 'Jesus knows you're here.'
He nearly shit himself, clicked his flashlight off, and froze. When he heard nothing more, he shook his head and continued.
Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard 'Jesus is watching you.'
Startled, he shined his light around frantically, looking for the source of the voice. Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot.
'Did you say that?' he whispered to the parrot.
'Yes', the parrot confessed, then squawked, 'I'm just trying to warn you that he's watching you.'
The burglar calmed down. 'Warn me, you think so ? Who in the world are you?'
'Moses,' replied the bird.
'Moses?' the burglar laughed. 'What kind of people would name a bird Moses?'
'The kind of people who would name a Rottweiler Jesus.'


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> The happy part is that I found lots of pants and shirts my size at the thrift stores. I haven't been to my thrift stores in months, so I was needing new (used) clothes. Got two base layer shirts. One a Columbia PFG long sleeve T. And a long sleeve camo sun screen shirt, plus two cotton T's. (my aversion to cotton is still real, but my wife has no such phobias) Also two pairs of jeans, two cold weather zip leg pants, and a pair each of Dockers and Dickies.


Then you got back and realized why you don't smoke when you go out. You buy everything in site and forget the real reason you went out.(DOH, my sister!)


injinji said:


> Jezebel.


1 Kings 16:31 an intro. I think I was married to one of her ancestors.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I preferred Elizabeth Warren. Still do, though she has practically no chance.
> 
> You?


Too far left. Within shaking distance of A.O.C.
Plus that voice, ugh. Too scratchy which is another plus to Shrillary. She has a commanding voice.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Too far left. Within shaking distance of A.O.C.
> Plus that voice, ugh. Too scratchy which is another plus to Shrillary. She has a commanding voice.


OK, so Warren never ever got enough votes in the primary to win a delegate. I'm not surprised and pretty sure I'm the only one posting here who preferred her over Sanders and Biden and Booty. They were all better than Trump, so I had no problem with the popular choice of the Democratic Party. 

AOC is ten years ahead of the majority in this country. I hope she survives that long.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Then you got back and realized why you don't smoke when you go out. You buy everything in site and forget the real reason you went out.(DOH, my sister!). . . . . . .


I do get smoked up before going to town. But Walmart is the next to last stop, so by the time I get there I'm mostly fine. With thrift store shopping you have to be prepared to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> AOC is ten years ahead of the majority in this country.


When I was in High school I had a friend say the same thing about Ten years After.
Wish it were true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)

How the hell is this guy still alive! | How the hell is this guy still alive! | By Extra-math | Facebook


17M views, 84K likes, 5.4K loves, 55K comments, 298K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Extra-math: How the hell is this guy still alive!




fb.watch


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How the hell is this guy still alive! | How the hell is this guy still alive! | By Extra-math | Facebook
> 
> 
> 17M views, 84K likes, 5.4K loves, 55K comments, 298K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Extra-math: How the hell is this guy still alive!
> ...


Isn’t @Jimdamick an electrician?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Isn’t @Jimdamick an electrician?


This one looks more like the engineer type, all math, no sense.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This one looks more like the engineer type, all math, no sense.


If he tried that shit with the voltages I worked with, this is what he'd look like


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2022)

just caught this on yahoo:

You Betcha! this moron could have been 2nd in charge of the world at one point. scary.









Sarah Palin’s Libel Suit Against New York Times Thrown Out by Judge


U.S. District Court Judge Jed Rakoff rules that former Alaska governor failed to meet legal standard for libel




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2022)

I have to put this somewhere, so I figure this is a good place.
I'm still laughing over this news.
Trump Organization's accounting firm says 10 years of financial statements are unreliable (msn.com) 
Do you realize what this means?
It means that Trump is FUCKED!!!
His accountant said that for 10 years they were telling LIES to the IRS 
For 10 YEARS!!!!
Ha Ha Ha !!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I have to put this somewhere, so I figure this is a good place.
> I'm still laughing over this news.
> Trump Organization's accounting firm says 10 years of financial statements are unreliable (msn.com)
> Do you realize what this means?
> ...


They are running from Trump like he's on fire while wearing a suicide bomb.  Metaphorically he is I suppose... When he blows up they don't want to get any of the gore and shit on themselves I suppose...

Right about now short term credit must be hard for Trump to come by and he will need that for day to day operations and to keep things afloat. No sane accountant will work for him, so this tax season will be a bitch!


----------



## HGCC (Feb 14, 2022)

That negan dude is freaking out, that shits pretty funny and makes me happy. God damned dork.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> That negan dude is freaking out, that shits pretty funny and makes me happy. God damned dork.


He is being putin his place


----------



## I'm negan (Feb 14, 2022)

Cheers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5085713


I thought the whole point of the man bun is so you don't have to think about your hair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2022)

I just realized that this thread just had its 1-year Anniversary, and it IS the best thread on RIU, if I might say so myself.
At least it's my favorite, I always get a smile or two reading all the shit you guy's post.
I just want to say thanks to ya'll that helped to make this a place to go to when you feel like smiling.
Stay strong/Peace out 
I love these guy's & it fits


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> He is being putin his place


Very good


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> just caught this on yahoo:
> 
> You Betcha! this moron could have been 2nd in charge of the world at one point. scary.
> 
> ...


She was a Godsend though.
With her on McCain's ticket, that boat was sunk before it left the dock.
That creature gave us Obama.
God works in mysterious ways, doesn't it


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 14, 2022)

"Gazpacho police"
Bwahahahahahahaha









‘Gazpacho police’: Nazi gaffe lands Republican congresswoman in the soup


Marjorie Taylor Greene appears to confuse Hitler’s secret police with popular Spanish cold tomato soup




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> "Gazpacho police"
> Bwahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


She didn't even know what Gazpacho was before that illiterate cunt misspoke.
Normally if a person fucks up they correct themselves, right?
Not her, she just kept on jabbering.
Dumb bitch thought she was right


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 14, 2022)

Sounds just like Trump.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2022)

This is pretty funny because I know what it's like to go through that Tribal initiation, having to suffer it for being a Catholic myself (and an altar boy/wine sucked) so technically, I am assured to go to hell.

No fucking doubt about it according to Scripture (thank God!)

Anyway, I'm sure all Catholics out there will get a laugh out of this, because we're talking a LOT of people that think they are Baptized & they're not.

A Catholic priest has resigned after a church investigation found he performed invalid baptisms throughout most of his more than 20-year career, according to Bishop Thomas Olmsted of the Diocese of Phoenix.

Father Andres Arango, who performed thousands of baptisms, would say, "We baptize you in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit." But Olmsted explained the words "We baptize" should have been "I baptize" instead.

Father Andres Arango, who performed thousands of baptisms, would say, "We baptize you in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit." But Olmsted explained the words "We baptize" should have been "I baptize" instead.

"The issue with using 'We' is that it is not the community that baptizes a person, rather, it is Christ, and Him alone, who presides at all of the sacraments, and so it is Christ Jesus who baptizes,"

The error also means that because baptism is the first of the sacraments, people will need to repeat other sacraments,


So, if someone had the misfortune of dying & you were Baptized by that priest, technically you can't enter Heaven & spend the rest of Eternity,

floating around aimlessly (sorta like a Ghost without a house)

And we all know God runs a tight ship, right?..................A little story about a Catholic Son having a conversation with God

Really? (asks the Son)

Yup (replies THE God)

Holy shit Batman, does that mean Pops (son asking) is floating around somewhere, never seeing Heaven, homeless & alone?

Yup (say's God)

Cool, says the son, now that cocksucker knows what it feels like.

Pops tossed him at 16 

It could be true, right?

I mean JC walked on water/listened to the Grateful Dead/meant raised/resisted that whore Mary Magdalen, & the list goes on

You think I'm shitting you,/if you do, you don't know Catholics/they're freaks freaking out now, (a double freakout  ) guaranteed.

Anyway, speaking of Jesus 






Ok, it's in my mind now

Gotta play it


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> "Gazpacho police"
> Bwahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


A product of gov't schools.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This is pretty funny because I know what it's like to go through that Tribal initiation, having to suffer it for being a Catholic myself (and an altar boy/wine sucked) so technically, I am assured to go to hell.
> 
> No fucking doubt about it according to Scripture (thank God!)
> 
> ...


All those souls will be mad as. . . . well, hell for going to hell over a typo.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

I still have to hand it to the Catholic church for putting the right person at the top of the ticket. A young unmarried Jewish girl gets herself in the family way, and she talks her old man into believing God did it. Then when the kid came along, she convinced him too. Yep, the right person is in charge.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 15, 2022)

Part of me thinks she said 'gazpacho' on purpose. Here we are talking about her how ever long it has been still, while if she said it right it would have just been a normal stupid shit thing she said that got ignored.

With these insurrectionist fame whores it is all about that free o2.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Part of me thinks she said 'gazpacho' on purpose. Here we are talking about her how ever long it has been still, while if she said it right it would have just been a normal stupid shit thing she said that got ignored.
> 
> With these insurrectionist fame whores it is all about that free o2.


How to succeed in politics. Act stupid and build a campaign war chest from the publicity.


----------



## HGCC (Feb 15, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Part of me thinks she said 'gazpacho' on purpose. Here we are talking about her how ever long it has been still, while if she said it right it would have just been a normal stupid shit thing she said that got ignored.
> 
> With these insurrectionist fame whores it is all about that free o2.


Bet boebert's pissed. 

I root root for the home team....if they don't win its a shame...something something this joke is lame.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5086144


And don't forget to tell the ATF your former lover has a gun! Gasp!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> And don't forget to tell the ATF your former lover has a gun! Gasp!!
> 
> View attachment 5086339


I figure if you made hand guns illegal and made confiscation of the house it was found in, or property it was found on mandatory, it would get a lot of guns and husbands turned in by wives who wanna keep their homes. It would be an effective tactic and save lot's of lives, turn in the asshole yer living with and save yer house, CALL NOW!


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure if you made hand guns illegal and made confiscation of the house it was found in, or property it was found on mandatory, it would get a lot of guns and husbands turned in by wives who wanna keep their homes. It would be an effective tactic and save lot's of lives, turn in the asshole yer living with and save yer house, CALL NOW!


You and Trump want to "take guns first, due process second" . Tsk Tsk Tsk.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 16, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> You and Trump want to "take guns first, due process second" . Tsk Tsk Tsk.


The anarchist is worried about due process.

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> You and Trump want to "take guns first, due process second" . Tsk Tsk Tsk.


Hey the gun grabbers could roll with a TV crew like COPS, make a killing on the video! Yep, "Take'n out the white trash" would have ratings Trump would be proud of!


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5086572


*A vaxxed and boosted person has a 97 times better chance against serious illness and hospitalization, than an unvaxxed or boosted fool... 

Crazy, or too stupid to do the math? Perhaps both!*


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh look at the troll putting anti vaccine propaganda inside the Happy thread!


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

You're welcome.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *A vaxxed and boosted person has a 97 times better chance against serious illness and hospitalization, than an unvaxxed or boosted fool...
> 
> Crazy, or too stupid to do the math? Perhaps both!*


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 17, 2022)

anyone in the UK around Kent? no one came for him and he's been in shelter for 200 days.











Dog in Shelter Over 200 Days Looking for a Home for Valentine's Day


Luke the rescue dog is still searching for love after no one attended his Valentine's Day adoption party at Battersea Brands Hatch in Kent, England




people.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 17, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 5086572




the above is when Covid deaths were less than 700k.









The epic COVID-19 memorial on the National Mall, in one stunning photo


4,882 photos taken over 30 hours. More than 670,000 flags representing American lives lost. An incalculable measure of grief.




www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 17, 2022)

Happy place


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 17, 2022)

Happy place 
View attachment 5087190

View attachment 5087190View attachment 5087190


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 18, 2022)

Good friends.



Best friends.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm on a bike chasing a suitcase

*Florida woman*


----------



## topcat (Feb 18, 2022)

Robin Williams. Fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5088671


There was a program about Marian Anderson the other night on PBS. The first time she played at the Lincoln Memorial, she couldn't stay in the Washington hotels, so he reached out to her. From then on she always stayed at his house when in Washington.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 19, 2022)

Watching Big Bang Theory. Sheldon mentioned Einstein, I started to lol. My girlfriend couldn't understand why


----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2022)

smokinrav said:


> Watching Big Bang Theory. Sheldon mentioned Einstein, I started to lol. My girlfriend couldn't understand why


I giggle every time Princeton is derisively mentioned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2022)

**


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5089720


More like, the bankers arrived. The Romans had marvelous engineers.


----------



## smokinrav (Feb 21, 2022)

Were sorry Ceasar, but your March against the invading hordes of Gauls has been canceled due to treasury issues


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> More like, the bankers arrived. The Romans had marvelous engineers.


It's usually management's fault...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2022)

Zeke the postman was on his last day of work before retirement. He stopped by the Miller's and was putting mail in the mailbox on the front of the house, when Mrs. Miller took his hand and invited him in the house.
She fed him a lavish breakfast and afterward, took his hand once again and led him up the stairs and into the master bedroom. She took her clothes off and then unzipped his fly and he helped with the rest of his garments, eagerly awaiting what was one of the best days of his life on the job. She then placed a dollar in his hand.

After, they were putting their clothes on and he quietly remarked, "That was awesome. But, why....?"
I told my husband your last day with the post office was today and wondered what we should do in honor of it. He said...and I quote, "Fuck him. Give him a dollar. Breakfast was my idea."


----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Feb 22, 2022)

That fat bear that keeps breaking into houses makes me happy. Hope it gets relocated to a nature preserve of some sort rather than being euthanized.









'Hank the Tank,' a 500-pound bear, has broken into two more California homes, police say | CNN


You may know him as Hank the Tank, but the California Department of Fish and Wildlife knows him as a threat to a Lake Tahoe neighborhood.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 23, 2022)

Day one of flower.


“please stay strong little roots”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5089720


I think those people are slaves. Or at least they don't have a Union.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I think those people are slaves. Or at least they don't have a Union.


Soldiers, when they weren't fighting they were building roads and infrastructure, idle hands are the Devil's playground and it keeps them in shape. I imagine some slaves were used too though. They didn't have a union, they were just branded with SPQR.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> SPQR.


Enlighten me. What's SPQR? Sounds like a Polish sausage.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Enlighten me. What's SPQR? Sounds like a Polish sausage.


Senatus populusque Romanus 

(The senate and people of Rome)
Roman battle standards carried that acronym.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 24, 2022)

That's why Latin is a dead language.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> That's why Latin is a dead language.


I have found a knowledge of Latin to be very useful. I wonder how much more useful a knowledge of Attic Greek would have been.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Enlighten me. What's SPQR? Sounds like a Polish sausage.


Oh so sue me


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Feb 25, 2022)

Well on a positive note, new evidence has come to light that hank the tank was not acting alone. There's a bear gang just roaming around, doing bear thing, stealing picnic baskets. They are just going to study the issue and not shoot the bears, happy with that. 









Hank the Tank, a 500-pound bear, was blamed for Lake Tahoe break-ins. But DNA evidence tells a different story


The massive black bear, known as Hank the Tank and blamed for breaking and entering more than two dozen homes in California's Lake Tahoe area, is no longer the sole suspect, according to officials.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## carlsbarn (Feb 25, 2022)

Friday night and I’m two beers deep into making pizza. So much fucked up feels right now. Thanks for the happy thread for some levity. Y’all be safe out there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Feb 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5092274


He might have been funny, but not so smart.

Cant have a virgin unless a couple people had sex first.

(edit: Shit, science has invalidated my lame attempt for a joke)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)

*Monologue: Insane in the Ukraine | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2022)

@Jimdamick 








Shop Mad March Hare - Shop Mad March Hare







shopmadmarchhare.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> He might have been funny, but not so smart.
> 
> Cant have a virgin unless a couple people had sex first.
> 
> (edit: Shit, science has invalidated my lame attempt for a joke)


Fighting for peace, like progressive conservative, is oxymoronic at least!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> @Jimdamick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stuff was banned in Ireland up until around 50 years ago
My father used to sneak it in from Ireland & got poped once with a bottle & he told them it was holy water & they let him go. 
Interesting flavor due to the barley, sorta similar to vodka but with an earthier flavor.
I really don't care for vodka that much, it's too medicinal for my taste.
I like amber beers & booze, they have a flavor that suits my dark soul. 

Get a bottle & do shots, I wouldn't fuck with it.
It's nice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> The stuff was banned in Ireland up until around 50 years ago
> My father used to sneak it in from Ireland & got poped once with a bottle & he told them it was holy water & they let him go.
> Interesting flavor due to the barley, sorta similar to vodka but with an earthier flavor.
> I really don't care for vodka that much, it's too medicinal for my taste.
> ...


yeah, that's what the ad on FB said: banned by the British but made in secrecy or something like that. i'd never heard of it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd never heard of it.


I'm trying to remember the author that had it in one of his novels. I want to say Uris and his novel Trinity.
First I had heard of it. I'll give it a whirl in the first bar that stocks it.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 26, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I like amber beers


HUZZAH!!


----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2022)

This guy does a good Loser Jr. imitation. Good for a giggle.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 26, 2022)

Stage set to demolish 4 dams near Oregon-California border


Federal regulators on Friday issued a draft environmental impact statement saying there were significant benefits to a plan to demolish four massive dams on Northern California’s Klamath River to save imperiled migratory salmon, setting the stage for the largest dam demolition project in U.S...




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Stage set to demolish 4 dams near Oregon-California border
> 
> 
> Federal regulators on Friday issued a draft environmental impact statement saying there were significant benefits to a plan to demolish four massive dams on Northern California’s Klamath River to save imperiled migratory salmon, setting the stage for the largest dam demolition project in U.S...
> ...


Last I heard, one of the Bundy gang was threatening to stop it.


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2022)

*There were giants in the earth in those days*


----------



## xtsho (Feb 27, 2022)

topcat said:


> Last I heard, one of the Bundy gang was threatening to stop it.


Those scum are irrelevant.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> *There were giants in the earth in those days*


Glyn Johns was a busy boy in those days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2022)

4:55. It's worth the wait.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2022)

Ballmers donate $425M for new UO children’s mental health institute on former Concordia University campus


It’s unclear how far along the university is in its attempts to buy the 13-acre Concordia campus or how much it intends to pay for the site.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5094463


Those spendthrift beasts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2022)

Scientists: Earth Endangered by New Strain of Fact-Resistant Humans the best Astronomy blog for facts about the universe from IloveTheUniverse- I Love The Universe


According to worrying new research, scientists have discovered a strong new strain of fact-resistant humans that are threatening the ability of Earth to sustain life.




ilovetheuniverse.com





*Scientists: Earth Endangered by New Strain of Fact-Resistant Humans*
FEBRUARY 28, 2022 BY IGNAT

According to worrying new research, scientists have discovered a strong new strain of fact-resistant humans that are threatening the ability of Earth to sustain life.

The study, conducted by the University of Minnesota, identifies a virulent strain of humans that are virtually immune to any form of verifiable knowledge, leaving scientists at a loss as to how to combat them. 

“These humans appear to have all the faculties necessary to receive and process information,” Davis Logsdon, one of the scientists who contributed to the study, said. “And yet, somehow, they have developed defenses that, for all intents and purposes, have rendered those faculties totally inactive.

”More worryingly, Logsdon said, “As facts have multiplied, their defenses against those facts have only grown more powerful.”

While scientists do not have a deep understanding of the mechanisms that prevent fact-resistant humans from absorbing facts, they theorize that the strain may have gained the ability to intercept and reject information en route from the auditory nerve to the brain. “The normal functions of human consciousness have been completely nullified,” Logsdon said.

While reaffirming the gloomy assessments of the study, Logsdon held out hope that the threat of fact-resistant humans could be mitigated in the future. “Our research is very preliminary, but it’s possible that they will become more receptive to facts once they are in an environment without food, water, or oxygen,” he said.


----------



## GoatSoup (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2022)

*Russia Intensifies Criminal Attacks On Ukraine's Civilians | Western Powers To Seize Superyachts*


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2022)

Steven Wright.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 3, 2022)

topcat said:


> Steven Wright.


Love Steven Wright.


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2022)

I hate to say I'm a good looker, but. . . . . . . .

Last night I lost my headlamp while out walking. This morning I retraced my steps, and . . . . . . there it was, in one of the most open parts of the trail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2022)

Free salt removal. A squeegee moose in Alberta!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2022)

*It already exists, it's called pot.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2022)

Never forget your friends.
A newlywed young man was sitting on the porch on a humid day, sipping ice tea with his father. As he talked about adult life, marriage, responsibilities, and obligations, the father thoughtfully stirred the ice cubes in his glass and cast a clear, sober look on his Son.
"Never forget your friends" he advised. "They will become more important as you get older. Regardless of how much you love your family and the children you will have, you will always need friends. Remember to go out with them occasionally (if possible), but keep in contact with them somehow."
'What strange advice,' thought the young man. 'I just entered the married world, I am an adult and surely my wife and the family that we will start will be everything I need to make sense of my life.'
Yet, he obeyed his father; kept in touch with his friends, and annually increased their number. Over the years, he became aware that his father knew what he was talking about. Inasmuch as time and nature carry out their designs and mysteries on a person, friends are the bulwarks of our life.
After 64 years of life, here is what I have learned:
- Time passes.
- Life goes on.
- Children grow up.
- Children cease to be children and become independent.
- And to the parents, it breaks their heart but the children are separated from their parents because they begin their own families.
- Jobs/Careers come and go.
- Illusions, desires, attraction, sex weaken.
- People can't do what they did physically when they were young.
- Parents die, but you move on.
- Colleagues forget the favours you did.
- The race to achieve slows.
But, true friends are always there, no matter how long or how many miles away they are. A friend is never more distant than the reach of a need, intervening in your favour, waiting for you with open arms or in some way blessing your life.
When we started this adventure called LIFE, we did not know of the incredible joys or sorrows that were ahead. We did not know how much we would need from each other.
Love your parents, take care of your children, but keep a group of good friends. Stay in touch with them but do not impose your criteria. Friends help make sense of your life.

Joe Becigneul


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 8, 2022)

This should/will make you smile 
Irish man accused of backing his truck into Russia's Dublin embassy says he did it to protest the Ukraine invasion and force out the ambassador (msn.com)


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2022)

well, none of us are dead, or are we?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2022)

*Russians Aren't Allowed To Say "War" | Americans Shop Etsy To Boost Ukrainian Businesses*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2022)

A woman was sure that her husband was cheating on her by having an affair with the live in maid. So she laid down a trap.
One evening she suddenly sent the maid away for the weekend and didn't tell her husband.
That night when they went to bed, the husband gave the old story: Excuse me my dear, my stomach aches and went to the bathroom.
The wife promptly went and got into the Maid's bed.
She switched the lights off. When he came in silently, he wasted no time or words but had his way with her.
When he finished and was still panting, the wife said:
You didn't expect to find me in this bed, did you?
And then she switched on the light.
No ma'am, said the Gardener.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 10, 2022)

Baby steps.










Marijuana would be removed from Michigan’s drug schedule under new bill


Marijuana, despite being legal both recreationally and medically, remains categorized a schedule 1 drug in Michigan.




www.mlive.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2022)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

*Putin's Army Didn't Pack Enough Food | Ukraine Puts "Russian Warship Go F*** Yourself" On A Stamp*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

If Cawthorn was in Nazi Germany before the war, they would have loaded him into the back of a van along with other mental patients and stuffed the exhaust pipe in. Hitler eliminated all those people in sanitoriums, the mentally and physically handicapped, most were murdered before the war and the hospital staff even helped to do it, while lying to the relatives. Hitler wanted to get ready for war and these were useless mouths and a drain on resources, he decreed that they should die and they did, mostly in the back of vans, poisoned to death with carbon monoxide from the engine exhaust.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Madison Cawthorn had a rough week*





Following his recent comments about Ukraine’s president, Rep. Madison Cawthorn is once again drawing bipartisan criticism. CNN’s Chris Cillizza examines the North Carolina Republican’s history of stirring controversy, despite only being in office less than two years.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*NASA to Discuss Progress as Webb Telescope’s Mirrors Align*
NASA will hold a virtual media briefing at noon EDT Wednesday, March 16, to provide an update on the James Webb Space Telescope’s mirror alignment. The briefing will air live on NASA TV, the NASA app, and the agency’s website.

Participants will share progress made in aligning Webb’s mirrors, resulting in a fully focused image of a single star. NASA will make imagery demonstrating the completion of this milestone available on the agency’s website at 11:30 a.m., prior to the briefing.

In recent weeks, the Webb team successfully captured starlight through each of Webb’s 18 mirror segments. The team then refined and stacked those 18 individual dots of light on top of one another to form an initial alignment image of a single star. Since then, in stages of alignment called “coarse phasing" and "fine phasing,” engineers have made smaller adjustments to the positions of Webb’s 18 primary mirror segments so they act as a single mirror, producing a sharp and focused image of a single star. 








NASA to Discuss Progress as Webb Telescope’s Mirrors Align


NASA will hold a virtual media briefing at noon EDT Wednesday, March 16, to provide an update on the James Webb Space Telescope’s mirror alignment.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2022)

*Senate unanimously approves making daylight saving time permanent *
The Senate on Tuesday approved a proposal to make daylight saving time permanent, which if passed in the House and signed by President Biden, would mean Americans would never again have to set their clocks back an hour and lose an hour of afternoon daylight in the fall and winter.

Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.), the lead sponsor of the proposal, touted an array of benefits to making daylight saving time permanent — from reduced seasonal affective disorder in the late fall and early winter to more daylight for school sports.

“There’s strong science behind it that is now showing and making people aware of the harm that clock switching has, there’s an increase in heart attacks, car accidents and pedestrian accidents,” he said on the Senate floor.

“The benefits of daylight saving time has been accounted for in the research: Reduced crime as there is light later in the day, decrease in seasonal depression that many feel during standard time and the practical one,” he added.

Rubio urged the House to quickly take up the measure and pass it. He also noted that it would not take effect until next year.
“I think it is important to delay it until Nov. 20, 2023, because airlines and other transportation has built out a schedule and they asked for a few months to make the adjustment,” he said.

Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (R.I.), the lead Democratic sponsor of the legislation, said its passage would be welcomed by people in his home state.








Senate unanimously approves making daylight saving time permanent


The Senate on Tuesday approved a proposal to make daylight saving time permanent, which if passed in the House and signed by President Biden, would mean Americans would never again have to set thei…




thehill.com


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2022)

topcat said:


>


Patronymic is Rikhardov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

*Putin's Military Failures Inspire Hope For Peace | Elon Musk's Bizarre Attempt To End The War*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2022)

I wonder if they showed this in Russia, Vlad would not approve.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Death Of Stalin (2017) | Steve Buscemi | Ministers of Stalin | Dark Comedy*


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 16, 2022)

On a lighter note If you travel to Israel I can recommend a great place to get fresh steaks.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> On a lighter note If you travel to Israel I can recommend a great place to get fresh steaks.


But I want a cheeseburger.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> But I want a cheeseburger.


I took those pics. You should have seen the owner trying to figure out how to get them out of there.
How about a hummus burger?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I took those pics. You should have seen the owner trying to figure out how to get them out of there.
> How about a hummus burger?


I crave the trayf. Waiter, I’ll have the bacon cheeseburger after some lobster Newburg. With a nice Côte de Nuits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

A Russian and an Irish wrestler were set to square off for the Olympic gold medal.
Before the match, the Irish wrestler's trainer came to him and said, "Now, don't forget all the research we've done on this Russian. He's never lost a match because of this 'pretzel' hold he has. It ties you up in knots. Whatever you do, do not let him get you in that hold! If he does, you're finished."
The Irishman nodded in acknowledgment. As the match started, the Irishman and the Russian circled each other several times, looking for an opening.
All of a sudden, the Russian lunged forward, grabbing the Irishman and wrapping him up in the dreaded pretzel hold.
A sigh of disappointment arose from the crowd and the trainer buried his face in his hands, for he knew all was lost. He couldn't watch the inevitable happen.
Suddenly, there was a long, high pitched scream, then a cheer from the crowd and the trainer raised his eyes just in time to watch the Russian go flying up in the air. His back hit the mat with a thud and the Irishman collapsed on top of him, making the pin and winning the match.
The trainer was astounded. When he finally got his wrestler alone, he asked, "How did you ever get out of that hold? No one has ever done it before!"
The wrestler answered, "Well, I was ready to give up when he got me in that hold but at the last moment, I opened my eyes and saw this pair of testicles right in front of my face. I had nothing to lose so with my last ounce of strength, I stretched out my neck and bit those buggers just as hard as I could."
The trainer exclaimed, "Oh, so that's what finished him off?!!!"
"Not really. You'd be amazed how strong you get when you bite your own balls.


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

*NASA’s Webb Reaches Alignment Milestone, Optics Working Successfully*
Following the completion of critical mirror alignment steps, NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope team expects that Webb’s optical performance will be able to meet or exceed the science goals the observatory was built to achieve.

On March 11, the Webb team completed the stage of alignment known as “fine phasing.” At this key stage in the commissioning of Webb’s Optical Telescope Element, every optical parameter that has been checked and tested is performing at, or above, expectations. The team also found no critical issues and no measurable contamination or blockages to Webb’s optical path. The observatory is able to successfully gather light from distant objects and deliver it to its instruments without issue.

While the purpose of this image was to focus on the bright star at the center for alignment evaluation, Webb's optics and NIRCam are so sensitive that the galaxies and stars seen in the background show up. At this stage of Webb’s mirror alignment, known as “fine phasing,” each of the primary mirror segments have been adjusted to produce one unified image of the same star using only the NIRCam instrument. This image of the star, which is called 2MASS J17554042+6551277, uses a red filter to optimize visual contrast.







Image too big for the forum? Here is the link.



https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/telescope_alignment_evaluation_image_labeled.png











NASA’s Webb Reaches Alignment Milestone, Optics Working Successfully


Following the completion of critical mirror alignment steps, NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope team expects that Webb’s optical performance will be able to meet or exceed the science goals the observatory was built to achieve.




www.nasa.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2022)

printer said:


> *NASA’s Webb Reaches Alignment Milestone, Optics Working Successfully*
> Following the completion of critical mirror alignment steps, NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope team expects that Webb’s optical performance will be able to meet or exceed the science goals the observatory was built to achieve.
> 
> On March 11, the Webb team completed the stage of alignment known as “fine phasing.” At this key stage in the commissioning of Webb’s Optical Telescope Element, every optical parameter that has been checked and tested is performing at, or above, expectations. The team also found no critical issues and no measurable contamination or blockages to Webb’s optical path. The observatory is able to successfully gather light from distant objects and deliver it to its instruments without issue.
> ...


The test star almost looks as big as the sun, how far away is it and what's the spectral type?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin's Military Failures Inspire Hope For Peace | Elon Musk's Bizarre Attempt To End The War*


The Elon Musk jokes omg how funny!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The test star almost looks as big as the sun, how far away is it and what's the spectral type?


The test star has a long alphanumeric designator. 
They call it a very ordinary star which suggests a K or M dwarf. 
The images I saw were flare and diffraction. No stellar disc.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 16, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I took those pics. You should have seen the owner trying to figure out how to get them out of there.
> How about a hummus burger?


Poor cows.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Poor cows.


They’re ok. They’re Mooslim.


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The test star almost looks as big as the sun, how far away is it and what's the spectral type?


“All 18 mirror segments are now aligned into a single mirror,” said Lee Feinberg, Webb’s optical telescope element manager. “The images came down over the weekend, it was a very emotional moment. We can see the optical performance of the telescope is absolutely phenomenal.”

Feinberg said the image is a 2,100 second exposure, and taking an image over that length of time allows the team to assess several aspects of the telescope’s performance. Not only are the optics working perfectly, but other systems are working well too. This includes the fine guidance sensors and reaction wheels that allow the telescope to point precisely and stay on target.

“We know it’s working because we have a picture of star that looks like star,” Feinberg said. “We’re getting close to the point where we can turn this observatory over to the scientific community.”

The star 2MASS J17554042+6551277, is a “generic, anonymous, average star” chosen for its brightness – or lack thereof.

“We plucked this star out of obscurity,” Rigby mused, “It is 100 times fainter than what the human eye can see, but here it looks blindingly bright.”


Posted on March 16, 2022 by Nancy Atkinson

*Webb has Now Taken the Sharpest Image the Laws of Physics Allow*








Webb has Now Taken the Sharpest Image the Laws of Physics Allow


Engineers and scientists for the James Webb Space Telescope have completed two more steps in the telescope’s primary mirror alignment process, and in a briefing today, officials said JWST’s optical performance appears to be better than even the most optimistic predictions. The team released a...




www.universetoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

https://www.autoevolution.com/news/a-140-years-old-battery-technology-might-change-everything-we-know-about-energy-storage-184234.html



*A 140-Years-Old Battery Technology Might Change Everything We Know About Energy Storage*

Li-Ion batteries power everything today, from tiny gadgets to cars and even airplanes. But for all the benefits that Li-Ion batteries bring to the table, there are tons of problems. These range from the costly and difficult to source materials to safety problems and the damage they cause to the environment. Scientists think they found an alternative that could change everything we know about batteries.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 18, 2022)

Mike Tyson's cannabis brand is making ear-shaped weed gummies


Tyson 2.0 launched "Mike Bites" nearly 25 years after the boxer infamously bit a chunk out of Evander Holyfield's ear during a championship fight.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Mike Tyson's cannabis brand is making ear-shaped weed gummies
> 
> 
> Tyson 2.0 launched "Mike Bites" nearly 25 years after the boxer infamously bit a chunk out of Evander Holyfield's ear during a championship fight.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2022)

i got my first paycheck new job. 
i LOVE California!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Mike Tyson's cannabis brand is making ear-shaped weed gummies
> 
> 
> Tyson 2.0 launched "Mike Bites" nearly 25 years after the boxer infamously bit a chunk out of Evander Holyfield's ear during a championship fight.
> ...


mikey does need sedation. this is like promoting cannabolism. sick!


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> https://www.autoevolution.com/news/a-140-years-old-battery-technology-might-change-everything-we-know-about-energy-storage-184234.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same company hit up investors for $240 million last year. Wonder why the news release again now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> The same company hit up investors for $240 million last year. Wonder why the news release again now?


There are a couple of companies with this rust battery pitch, if true, warehouse sized batteries with shipping container sized cells can provide days of baseload power, not much good for peeking apparently. It's one of several contenders I keep and eye on aluminum graphene technology from down under. Looks good with coin cells under test, could be a game changer.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are a couple of companies with this rust battery pitch, if true, warehouse sized batteries with shipping container sized cells can provide days of baseload power, not much good for peeking apparently. It's one of several contenders I keep and eye on aluminum graphene technology from down under. Looks good with coin cells under test, could be a game changer.


Always seems to be silver bullets just around the corner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> The same company hit up investors for $240 million last year. Wonder why the news release again now?


Could be smelling green new grid money in Europe, it would be great for wind, wave and solar power, if it worked and was feasible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Always seems to be silver bullets just around the corner.


I recently posted one on a manufacturing breakthrough for solid state batteries and real pragmatic piece of work about reducing carbon between layers while sintering in pure oxygen. It looked applicable to existing processes and will solve a big problem with mass production.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

printer said:


> Always seems to be silver bullets just around the corner.











New, New Solid-State Battery News From MIT


A solid-state battery has many technical challenges. Researchers at MIT say they have solved one of those hurdles.




cleantechnica.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2022)

triple posting . microdosing?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> triple posting . microdosing?


A new battery breakthrough, a real one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> triple posting . microdosing?


I don't microdose, used to do 5 grams and see things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A new battery breakthrough, a real one.


So why is this one the real one but the others previously were not? Have they shown a working model a year after scooping up $240 Million?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2022)

printer said:


> So why is this one the real one but the others previously were not? Have they shown a working model a year after scooping up $240 Million?


I dunno if these people are a scam, but appears to be viable technology that qualified people have confidence in. I haven't looked too deeply into it, but it's large capacity for grid storage and low costs appear to have attracted investors, some of whom are not fools at least!


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mikey does need sedation. this is like promoting cannabolism. sick!


I'm pretty sure he spit it out.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> triple posting . microdosing?


Could be.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Could be.


i wanna


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2022)

Here's my funny story of the day 

I was listening to this band & I thought about the time I went to see these guy's 4 years ago with my son at a venue in NYC.
We went down to the stage/dance floor to be close to the band (we were right up front) & these 2 women edge in front of us & I'm like fuck it, one of them was gorgeous, so they can stay
Anyway, the band comes on and to my utter amazement/what the fuck?/revulsion, those 2 in front of me start making out/grinding with great enthusiasm/abandon.
Your probably all thinking, cool, lucky guy, right?
Wrong 
They other one though was fucking UGLY!!!!!!
Like 5'2'/250 lbs/warts & other debris covering her bulbous thing she has to call her face.
I mean if I was drunk as fuck & had just done an 1/8th of Peruvian Pink (Yup, there was such a thing  )/just got outta jail & hadn't gotten laid (with a woman at least) in 25 years, I still wouldn't fuckher/it
And I had to watch this shit the whole fucking night'
Oh well, the band was great & those two almost having sex in front of me made it a memorable show


Very good Irish band/buy any album if you like Electronica/Dance


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2022)

Say man!
@Jimdamick 
Hey baby!
I saw your wife the other day!
Yeah?
Yeah, an' she's ug-leeee!
Yeah, she's ugly, but she sure can cook, baby!
Yeah, alright!
If you want to be happy. Jimmy Soul.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5104878


Here is a funny story about someone taking a shit in a public bathroom.

Anyway, I was working in the city hall in New Rochelle on the 3rd floor with this fucking nutcase that ate steroids for breakfast & I'm not kidding.
This guy burnt down a restaurant to score money to buy blow (he was a coke head also) & spent a year in the slammer for that one.
Oh yea, he also killed this guy & buried him on the land he owned in the Berkshire Mts in NY because this guy had theoretically raped his whore sister.
And whore she was so I doubted anyone had to force himself upon her.

I've met a lot of freaks in my life but this guy was leader of the pack by a long shot.

He once let a guy blow him for $100 & then beat him up & took the rest of his cash.
And he was like 6'3" & 250 pounds of muscle with this yellow beard (he was a long hair blond) so he looked like a Viking
Anyway, by now you should get an idea of what this guy was like, so here's the story.

Doug (his name) & myself were installing some data cable on the 3rd floor of this old building which didn't have a public restroom, only a small Men's & Ladies room with 1 stall each that were back to back so you could actually hear what was going on in room next to you.
So, on this day I had to take a wicked shit so I told Doug I was going to take a dump & I'll be back.
I go to the Men's room & the stall was occupied of course & I really, really had to go so I went into the Ladies room

I didn't give a fuck & there wasn't an alternative.

Now the fun began

I'm taking my dump in the Ladies room when I hear the Men's room door slamming open behind me & then Doug roaring "Holy shit, what the fuck crawled up your ass & died.

"You are fucking disgusting/I should kill you to save the world from your stench, you filthy Irish POS.

Stuff like that for a long, long time/pounding & yelling "I'm gonna kill ya when you come out"

You see, he thought it was me in the stall when actually it was this nerd programmer that looked like Wally Cox,
So, for the next 2 or 3 minutes Doug was yelling & pounding on the stall door telling that poor guy that he was a vile creature & deserved death to save humanity from his stench.

Oh my God, I don't think I ever laughed so hard in my life

I go back to where we were working & in a little while he comes back & I tell him what just happened & then he started laughing;

Yup, it was pretty funny, that's for sure, it was just too bad it cost him his job,

He was fired the next day 

Oh well, I really didn't like him anyway


.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2022)

topcat said:


> Say man!
> @Jimdamick
> Hey baby!
> I saw your wife the other day!
> ...


How the fuck did you associate me with that song.
Your fucking weird
As far as seeing my wife, you couldn't have.
Did she look like this?



If she didn't, it wasn't her
You would have turned into stone if it was her & couldn't type.
Liar


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 20, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> How the fuck did you associate me with that song.
> Ahttps://youtu.be/zJG7CIqLo9As far as seeing my wife, you couldn't have.
> You would turn into stone & couldnt type.
> Liar


----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> How the fuck did you associate me with that song.
> Your fucking weird
> As far as seeing my wife, you couldn't have.
> Did she look like this?
> ...


Your description of the concert gal. I forgot to hit reply first. The wife part is incidental, just a humorous back and forth between guys. Sheesh!
I struck out swinging.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 21, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


This is my drinking song 






Cheers!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5104881


Bet her dad is really glad his hard earned money for her education is being well used.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Bet her dad is really glad his hard earned money for her education is being well used.


I think the gallery of litterers is quite cool. Think of the skills displayed.
1) isolating and sequencing DNA
2) (biggie) computing likely features from the derived genomes 
3) running a Cnc 3D printer. 

It’s an impressive coordination of objectives and skills. It’s almost better than a typed résumé. I applaud her sense of adventure. Or if nothing else her litteracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Bet her dad is really glad his hard earned money for her education is being well used.


I think she's so smart, she got through most on scholarships. She could get a job with the police doing forensics or teaching others how to do it. Imagine creating faces from DNA, feed the sequences into a computer and a face appears on the screen. Vacuum up the DNA at a crime site and perhaps get a list of suspects in the future, the art makes the point and gets her money for research that could be very useful. DNA has solved thousands of cold case files and they can even use relatives DNA to hunt down suspects these days. It's useful cutting edge stuff that takes a big brain to master, not too many could pull that off.


----------



## topcat (Mar 22, 2022)

All this talk about Nixon got me thinking. Tricky Dicky from Yorba Linda. Country Joe McDonald.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 23, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It’s an impressive coordination of objectives and skills. It’s almost better than a typed résumé. I applaud her sense of adventure. Or if nothing else her litteracy.


Track'em down and hitt'em with a fine for littering.
Hope it comes with an impressive paycheck.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think she's so smart, she got through most on scholarships.


For sure?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Track'em down and hitt'em with a fine for littering.
> Hope it comes with an impressive paycheck.


No; that ridicules the work done.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 23, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine creating faces from DNA, feed the sequences into a computer and a face appears on the screen


Imagine infringement on privacy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Imagine infringement on privacy.


How? Pitching a butt constitutes consent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Imagine infringement on privacy.


New technology always brings issues, look at the internet, everybody thought it would be utopia, but Vlad, crooks and all manner of assholes gave it a sewer too. Your DNA is your property, or that of your family, cause you might not be around. It's not what we will do to enhance human abilities that concerns me, it's what others will do in China and other places that don't have that same values or are lawless. We might reach the point where a kid could create a real virus that could end up killing everybody. Technology empowers the individual, like money, sometimes for the bad too.


----------



## topcat (Mar 23, 2022)

If I knew you were comin' I'd've baked a cake. Eileen Barton.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2022)

An air traffic control tower suddenly lost communication with a small twin engine aircraft. A moment later the tower land line rang and was answered by one of the employees.
The passenger riding with the pilot who lost communications was on a cellular phone and yelled "Mayday, mayday!! The pilot had an instant and fatal heart attack. I grabbed his cell phone out of his pocket and he had told me before we took off he had the tower on his speed dial memory. I am flying upside down at 18,000 feet and travelling at 180 mph. Mayday, mayday!!"
The employee in the tower had put him on speaker phone immediately.
"Calm down, we acknowledge you and we’ll guide you down after a few questions. The first thing is not to panic, remain calm!!".
He began his series of questions:
Tower: "How do you know you are travelling at 18,000 feet??"
Aircraft: "I can see that it reads 18,000 feet on the Altimeter dial in front of me."
Tower: "Okay, that’s good, remain calm. How do you know you’re traveling at 180 mph?"
Aircraft: "I can see that it reads 180 mph on the Airspeed dial in front of me."
Tower: Okay, this is great so far, but it’s heavily overcast, so how do you know you're flying upside down?"
Aircraft” “The shit in my pants is running out of my shirt collar.”


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

What are the odds of finding a helicopter repairman and a carbon fiber repair kit on trail when you break your prothesis? The trail provides.

Excuse Fresh Grounds camera work.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How? Pitching a butt constitutes consent.


I'd sue them if they were going to build another You!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'd sue them if they were going to build another You!


Why?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Why?


WHY???
Look at that stupid duck-head.
Also waddling around with this stupid serious somber attitude. In the Happy thread yet.
WELL... quack quack to you to!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 24, 2022)

Sorry....sorry. Lost my domesticated duck-head.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> WHY???
> Look at that stupid duck-head.
> Also waddling around with this stupid serious somber attitude. In the Happy thread yet.
> WELL... quack quack to you to!


Well then harumph, and in your general direction a devastating RRAAAWaack


----------



## portfolio (Mar 25, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't you all understand, KAaron is a victim, what a whinny bitch he turned out to be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074318



nice picture says portfolio

here is some album for you ,






enjoy


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2022)

Cannabis is in the Bible..









Meet the Weed Nuns: Our Ladies of the Perpetual High


How a New Age order of feminist nuns is reimagining spiritual devotion and trying to heal the world — one joint at a time




www.rollingstone.com





Abortion is not.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2022)

Time to take your meds or you can't be with people.









Kanye West barred from performing at the Grammys after ‘troubling behaviour’


The musician, nominated for five awards, told he cannot perform at the ceremony on April 3rd




www.irishtimes.com





You have a different sense of who you are versus what everyone really sees.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Abortion is not.


Only to the point that compensation is due for the loss of the fetus. And then it is a family matter. Period.
As a reminder ....welcome to the happy thread.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 25, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Cannabis is in the Bible..


Ooh. Could you list chapter and verse? That would be cool.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Well then harumph, and in your general direction a devastating RRAAAWaack


Are we friends then??


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Are we friends then??


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Ooh. Could you list chapter and verse? That would be cool.


Old Testament.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)

*Monologue: I'm Sorry, Judge Jackson | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Old Testament.


Yah that kinda narrows it down.
Best I could come up with. Genesis.
[1:29] God said, "See, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree with seed in its fruit; you shall have them for food.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

I don't advocate looking in 3000 year old texts to condone behavior today. But. . . . . I always assumed herb was part of the holy smoke that is such a big part of religion. It was the original burnt offering. Much better than a fatted calf in my opinion.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Yah that kinda narrows it down.
> Best I could come up with. Genesis.
> [1:29] God said, "See, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree with seed in its fruit; you shall have them for food.


This quote is a bit different using 'herb'.









Cannabis in the Bible?


Let’s inhale the evidence.




medium.com









See? Cooking with Cannabis? I think RIU has a forum for that. Honorable Mentions for the Poppy.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Monologue: I'm Sorry, Judge Jackson | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Didn't click- he turned against my beloved Bernie Sanders in such a way that he's a fucking hypocrite..if one penny goes to him not one penny.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> I don't advocate looking in 3000 year old texts to condone behavior today. But. . . . . I always assumed herb was part of the holy smoke that is such a big part of religion. It was the original burnt offering. Much better than a fatted calf in my opinion.


Why not? The religious nuts do.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> I don't advocate looking in 3000 year old texts to condone behavior today. But. . . . . I always assumed herb was part of the holy smoke that is such a big part of religion. It was the original burnt offering. Much better than a fatted calf in my opinion.


As Moses stood in the strong smoke of the burning bush, he had a strange and wondrous thought and pondered mightily on its prophesy.

“Dude I could so do some Jack In The Box drive-thru and a sixer of West Coast IPA!”


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This quote is a bit different using 'herb'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want meat seeds now.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I want meat seeds now.


Okay so the times were a little different with wording..look at the Constitution and how many ways you can interpret words that are no longer used to understand the meaning aaaaaaaaannnnnnd we argue over this one document like the Bible..to apply to todays world..a world with technology- whole industries that didn't even exist.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Okay so the times were a little different with wording..look at the Constitution and how many ways you can interpret words that are no longer used to understand the meaning aaaaaaaaannnnnnd we argue over this one document like the Bible..to apply to todays world..a world with technology- whole industries that didn't even exist.


That comma in the Second Amendment has made for a lot of bad law.

Edit. 
The Bible says nothing about some of the big modern problems. The hypocrisy of the Church is perhaps best illustrated by the absence of terms like climate change, genderqueer and quantum. You’d think that if that were “the book to steer us” it might warn us about hazards of future tech. 

To me the really sad thing is that, when I wandered briefly in evangelical circles, this has been used to foment an attitude that higher learning is evil. The first time a pastor who spoke in tongues lambasted me for being in college was the beginning of the end for me. Fundamentalists of any stripe cannot tolerate change, which means that they are enemies of any thriving, adaptable society. 


And the damned hard right want all that to be law. Damn them by their own laws.


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why not? The religious nuts do.


interrogavit et respondit


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> interrogavit et respondit


please expound


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> please expound


Why not? The religious nuts do. 

Asked and answered. ie, the fact religious nuts do it is reason enough not to do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2022)

injinji said:


> Why not? The religious nuts do.
> 
> Asked and answered. ie, the fact religious nuts do it is reason enough not to do it.


It reads to me as “asked and answered” but there is bound to be context and that is what I want to know.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2022)

Oregon church puts out the most inclusive and political messages


'Jesus was most critical of those who used religion as an excuse to marginalize others. We are merely seeking to follow Jesus in the best way we can.'



scoop.upworthy.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> This quote is a bit different using 'herb'.


Well, that's a feel good interpretation. I'm kind of a person that likes translation vs. interpretation when it comes to the bible.
J.W. got in trouble for that. Writing the good book to their own liking.
But.... I don't mind reading between the lines.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 27, 2022)

injinji said:


> I don't advocate looking in 3000 year old texts to condone behavior today.


Better than listening to the snake oil now. It's got some history behind it.
Andddddd....Ancient Aliens quote it all the time. Huhhh!! Whatta yah think of that eh?!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Why not? The religious nuts do.


They don't quote. They interpret. And with great authority take it totally out of context.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Better than listening to the snake oil now. It's got some history behind it.
> Andddddd....Ancient Aliens quote it all the time. Huhhh!! Whatta yah think of that eh?!!


Anything peer-reviewed in the ancient alien-generated literature?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Well, that's a feel good interpretation. I'm kind of a person that likes translation vs. interpretation when it comes to the bible.
> J.W. got in trouble for that. Writing the good book to their own liking.
> But.... I don't mind reading between the lines.


Herb is herb. Seed is seed. And THAT'S your definition of reading between the lines?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 27, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> They don't quote. They interpret. And with great authority take it totally out of context.


Point me to the interpretation of 'abortion'..you can do this while speaking in tongues or not..your choice.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Point me to the interpretation of 'abortion'..you can do this while speaking in tongues or not..your choice.


That is one of those technology things, like heroin. The Book does not speak against heroin or commercial addictives like oxycodone and alprazolam. Show me ONE thing in the Book about robbing someone to pay for the day’s dose.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2022)

Spring has sprung in NOCO..Karma wishes for you to have both photos.



Queen wasps are arising from her winter hibernation all fertilized and ready to build her nest. The first one I saw of the season looked like she was getting rid of her sea legs and drying out wings on the side of a building..you could tell she literally just woke up.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is one of those technology things, like heroin. The Book does not speak against heroin or commercial addictives like oxycodone and alprazolam. Show me ONE thing in the Book about robbing someone to pay for the day’s dose.


It has to say some shit about the poppy and it's derivatives..that was all present and snorted for..the cartels didn't just invent it for us.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It has to say some shit about the poppy and it's derivatives..that was all present and snorted for..the cartels didn't just invent it for us.


While I have no direct experience with opium, a trusted source has told me that it had a different benefit/reward ratio from refined or synthetic material. The popular analgesics, hydrocodone and oxycodone, are even hotter (reward/benefit) than schedule 1 heroin. I don’t know about you, but my take on this is bad behavior by big pharma, winked at by the regulators.

Bottom line is, if you need or use hydro or oxy, keep an eye out for nontherapeutic use.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> While I have no direct experience with opium, a trusted source has told me that it had a different benefit/reward ratio from refined or synthetic material. The popular analgesics, hydrocodone and oxycodone, are even hotter (reward/benefit) than schedule 1 heroin. I don’t know about you, but my take on this is bad behavior by big pharma, winked at by the regulators.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you need or use hydro or oxy, keep an eye out for nontherapeutic use.


*codone>codeine>Vick's Formula 44 & Coca-Cola.






What is meant by keep an eye out for non therapeutic use? (not judging I just don't know what you mean)


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> *codone>codeine>Vick's Formula 44 & Coca-Cola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a step there. One is “dose to take the edge off of pain”. This usually does not lead to addiction. The other is “use for pleasure or escape” on which I ran aground when a kind but dumb doc prescribed me lotsa oxy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5109479


spot on


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

When both stupidity and conspiracy are combined, you get the likes of Trump and Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2022)

*Will Smith Slapped Chris Rock Into Next Week | Putin's End Goal Is A Divided Ukraine*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 29, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> There is a step there. One is “dose to take the edge off of pain”. This usually does not lead to addiction. The other is “use for pleasure or escape” on which I ran aground when a kind but dumb doc prescribed me lotsa oxy.


Same happened to me with Percocet and you can't count on those same doctors to help you off. I did it correctly with suboxone 3 months and off. Fuck the 'classes' where you have to be around mostly street crowd reminiscing. No phone number exchange or 'friends'. I had to somewhat manage myself..then I realized in 2010 pot still existed and boy..never looked back..I drink socially when necessary (there's a brewery on every corner in my town) forget anything hard never have and never will.

Cannabis can give you everything you need if you know it's secrets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Mar 31, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5111074


It was crass to make fun of someone with a disability.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2022)

Chuck Berry - a patient man...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It was crass to make fun of someone with a disability.


Disability?

Physically assaulting someone on live tv was fairly crass too. lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Chuck Berry - a patient man...


Imagine (couldn’t resist) John Lennon’s patience.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Disability?
> 
> Physically assaulting someone on live tv was fairly crass too. lol.


I think it was a reasonable response, I don't really see the big deal. One of those things where you are free to say what you want, but it might have consequences. It's not like will Smith stomped him out or anything. 

*what was he supposed to do, suck his dick and endorse him for president like Ted Cruz...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think it was a reasonable response, I don't really see the big deal. One of those things where you are free to say what you want, but it might have consequences. It's not like will Smith stomped him out or anything.
> 
> *what was he supposed to do, suck his dick and endorse him for president like Ted Cruz...


Reasonable response? Anyone else would have been charged with assault but Will gets an academy award and a standing ovation. The world is fucked beyond all repair of this is considered a reasonable response to a bad joke.

Stephen Colbert summed it well. If you want to hurt a comedian, don’t laugh at his joke.

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, someone a lot smarter than you or I, summed it up best. 

"When Will Smith stormed onto the Oscar stage to strike Chris Rock for making a joke about his wife's short hair, he did a lot more damage than just to Rock's face. With a single petulant blow, he advocated violence, diminished women, insulted the entertainment industry, and perpetuated stereotypes about the Black community.”

I suspect this meme is probably a fair indication of how it went down.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Disability?
> 
> Physically assaulting someone on live tv was fairly crass too. lol.


I didn't say it wasn't.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 1, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Reasonable response? Anyone else would have been charged with assault but Will gets an academy award and a standing ovation. The world is fucked beyond all repair of this is considered a reasonable response to a bad joke.
> 
> Stephen Colbert summed it well. If you want to hurt a comedian, don’t laugh at his joke.
> 
> ...


Will Smith was highlighted because of the Oscar nomination..his wife had nothing to do with it. Oscar Tradition has it that those who are nominated are softly roasted.

Jada Pinkett Smith was not a nominee but a wife of one- so how far should the soft roast extend? What if she had a colostomy bag?

'and Jada..what's that new designer bag you got going for you Girllllllllllllll?'

Chris Rock was riffing and used unapproved monologue..he too should be censured by the Oscar Board of Directors.

And for those of you men are married you know your wife's hair is her physical crowning glory and why she spends money on it.









From bullying to traumatic failed treatments — women with alopecia share painful memories Chris Rock's joke triggered, and why they understand Will Smith's reaction


Insider spoke to women with alopecia after the Oscars. Many cried sharing how triggered they felt by Chris Rock's joke about Jada Pinkett Smith.




www.insider.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2022)

A typical Monday morning. Traffic delays on the northbound longer than normal.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> A typical Monday morning. Traffic delays on the northbound longer than normal.
> 
> View attachment 5111639


Turkeys in the collector lanes always causes problems during rush hour.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

Relativity was a great single and special relativity a nice album. That tune about the photo electric effect was a gold record winner and number one hit. He rocked and slew them at Solvay! Played a pretty mean fiddle too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

I wonder what the unemployment benefits they have in Russia? High unemployment would cost a fortune.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mass layoffs in Russia. Sanctions over the war affect the employment of ordinary Russians*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)

*Shock to Putin's daughter: They invaded her villa and entered her room!*


----------



## topcat (Apr 1, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Chuck Berry - a patient man...


She skipped an entire verse!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> Why not? The religious nuts do.
> 
> Asked and answered. ie, the fact religious nuts do it is reason enough not to do it.


I finally understand my confusion. The literal translation is that (someone, genderless) has asked, and [implied someone, same or other] has answered.

But the English phrase suggests participles where the Latin does not. 

Your form would be perhaps better served by “interrogatum et responsum” since the past participle seems to work better than a cantilevered past perfect. Bwdik!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Bagginski (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5109479


Inhabit the moment, the fully mindful present.
It IS a dance, “the only dance there is”:
The heat of the rhythm,
The rhythm of the heat.

*BE* *HERE* *NOW*


~’…wake up, god - it’s getting on…’~


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2022)

Native American tribe gets its land back after being displaced nearly 400 years ago | CNN


The Rappahannock Tribe, a Native Tribe in Virginia, has reacquired 465 acres of sacred land at Fones Cliff.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)

Is this thread for the not so happy stuff too? Today we did the taxes for 2021. The timber block grant recovery money kick us up to the blue blood section. After all the toing and froing, we paid $21K, or about 12.95% of our income. Next year we will be back down to normal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> Is this thread for the not so happy stuff too? Today we did the taxes for 2021. The timber block grant recovery money kick us up to the blue blood section. After all the toing and froing, we paid $21K, or about 12.95% of our income. Next year we will be back down to normal.


If ya never had to put up with all the corruption, greed and racism for the last 50 years owning the government or enough of it, you'd be paying far less taxes and getting way more services for it. I believe is a strong military, but Uncle Sam wasted way too much on it, for way too long. I think it could have been done smarter.

In the end it is mostly racists who put these people in power, they elect con artists who just blow the dog whistle and little else. Another sort of politician they elect are the narcists, like Lindsey Graham, people with no moral center or values.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya never had to put up with all the corruption, greed and racism for the last 50 years owning the government or enough of it, you'd be paying far less taxes and getting way more services for it. I believe is a strong military, but Uncle Sam wasted way too much on it, for way too long. I think it could have been done smarter.
> 
> In the end it is mostly racists who put these people in power, they elect con artists who just blow the dog whistle and little else. Another sort of politician they elect are the narcists, like Lindsey Graham, people with no moral center or values.


They're still forcing the Army to buy tanks they don't want or need.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 3, 2022)

xtsho said:


> They're still forcing the Army to buy tanks they don't want or need.


So the planes that are problem-plagued & no-one wants will have something to provide cover for


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2022)

Do people who maintain low sodium diets, also do other things to promote good health?

It would seem to me they might be practicing discipline and have a atypical diet, which is normally loaded with salt. Perhaps they took care of their health better in general and this was an indicator of this? Were these things factored in, or were sodium levels just measured and other factors ignored or not accounted for? I'm not skeptical of the results, just wondering if the methodology affected the results. If you maintain a low sodium diet, you might well maintain a good diet in general, take care of your health and go for a walk every now and again!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Hold the Salt: Surprising Findings on Low-Salt Diets, Heart Failure, and Quality of Life


Study reveals how reducing sodium intake can help patients with heart failure. Surprising findings indicate that a low-salt diet improves symptoms and quality of life while not preventing mortality or hospital visits. People with weak hearts have been advised to reduce their salt consumption f



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 3, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> And for those of you men are married you know your wife's hair is her physical crowning glory and why she spends money on it.


Yep, years ago, her hair costs were more than internet, cable tv and phone combined. It's no longer being tracked. 

I'm happy to not have had a haircut in 749 days - tips to nips here and familiar with mask hair products. Finally look like I've felt since the first time I smoked hash at 14 with my oldest brother at the drive-in watching Cheech and Chong.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya never had to put up with all the corruption, greed and racism for the last 50 years owning the government or enough of it, you'd be paying far less taxes and getting way more services for it. . . . . . .


It's hard to bitch about the taxes when the majority of our income last year was from a government grant, a partial payment for the timber we lost in the hurricane.


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Yep, years ago, her hair costs were more than internet, cable tv and phone combined. It's no longer being tracked.
> 
> I'm happy to not have had a haircut in 749 days - tips to nips here and familiar with mask hair products. Finally look like I've felt since the first time I smoked hash at 14 with my oldest brother at the drive-in watching Cheech and Chong.


I haven't paid for a haircut since 1983. I've cut it myself. The wife always had her hair cut professionally, but I used to cut Mamma's and my mother-in-law's hair. And since the pandemic, I've been cutting the wife's hair too.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> I haven't paid for a haircut since 1983. I've cut it myself. The wife always had her hair cut professionally, but I used to cut Mamma's and my mother-in-law's hair. And since the pandemic, I've been cutting the wife's hair too.


I've been cutting/shaving my own head for decades. Still using the same Remington trimmer I bought over 20 years ago for under $15. I've had to tear it apart a couple times to repair it as the cord coming out of it shorted out but nothing me and a soldering iron couldn't fix. 

When my hair really started to thin I wasn't going to be the guy with the comb over or wearing a ball cap everywhere I went. I shaved it off and sported my bald head proudly. I don't miss my hair one bit. The only thing that bothers me is that it fell out of my head but is now growing in places I wish it wouldn't.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 4, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> *BE* *HERE* *NOW*


Baba Ram Dass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Baba Ram Dass.


And every meditation teacher who ever lived, it's not just a slogan, but the result of training the mind like exercise to quiet it while living in yer senses. Yer senses operate in real time cause they have to and when you are in that mode of consciousness, you live in the moment inhabiting your body more fully. Your mind torments you constantly with the past and future, it's where we do most of our suffering, in our minds. It's called default mode processing and the only way to quiet down is to get into shape by meditating. The more stress we feel, the more we default processing, worrying and ruminating. There is a coupling that develops under stress, between the evaluative and experiential networks in the brain, with regular practice this coupling diminishes and goes away, the mind becomes silent and peaceful. You can think better than ever and see yer biases easier and what really motivates you to do what you do to be happy, happiness is an end, it has no ulterior motive. Thinking about shit is brought online as require, you use your mind and are not used by it.


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2022)

injinji said:


> I haven't paid for a haircut since 1983. I've cut it myself. The wife always had her hair cut professionally, but I used to cut Mamma's and my mother-in-law's hair. And since the pandemic, I've been cutting the wife's hair too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

topcat said:


> View attachment 5113120


I covers the point on the top his head very well...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2022)

topcat said:


> View attachment 5113120


Send a message like: I'M A FUCKING IDIOT!


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

topcat said:


> View attachment 5113120


I do use that method, just without the vacuum. After I trim around my ears, I just hold the rest of it up with my fingers or a comb, and cut it. It looks pretty spikey for a few days, but after a week, it's back to just laying on my head. It does look pretty good, but even if it didn't, I don't have to look at it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Send a message like: I'M A FUCKING IDIOT!
> 
> View attachment 5113127


shithead


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2022)

Get rid of foxnews and the effects might be even more profound than I figured. If you win in November taking foxnews off the air for their pandemic coverage would be a good move, so would media regulation and expanded FCC powers. Wipe them out and assign the AM band to digital, the democrats will get far more votes if they do. than if they don't.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fox viewers transformed after watching CNN for 30 days, report finds


Study finds changes in attitudes, policy preferences about Covid-19, then president Donald Trump




www.independent.co.uk





*Fox viewers transformed after watching CNN for 30 days, report finds*

*Study finds changes in attitudes, policy preferences about Covid-19, then president Donald Trump*

Fox News viewers who were paid to watch CNN for 30 days eventually became more skeptical and less likely to buy into fake news, according to a new study.

The study titled “The manifold effects of partisan media on viewers’ beliefs and attitudes: A field experiment with Fox News viewers” by David E Brockman and Joshua L Kalla was conducted in September 2020 and published last week.


“Of 763 qualifying participants, we then randomised 40 per cent to treatment group. To change the slant of their media diet, we offered treatment group participants $15 per hour to watch 7 hours of CNN per week, during Sept. 2020, prioritising the hours at which participants indicated they typically watched Fox News,” the study said.


The study found changes in attitudes and policy preferences about Covid-19, evaluations of then president Donald Trump and Republican candidates as well as elected officials.

“Despite regular Fox viewers being largely strong partisans, we found manifold effects of changing the slant of their media diets on their factual beliefs, attitudes, perceptions of issues’ importance, and overall political views,” the authors of the study said.

....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

*New Sanctions Punish Russia For War Crimes | Zuckerberg's Pals At Work Call Him "Sauron"*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5114639


The funniest joke I ever encountered was about numbers.


Two does not equal three, even for large values of two.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The funniest joke I ever encountered was about numbers.
> 
> 
> Two does not equal three, even for large values of two.


My funniest numbers joke wasn't even a joke. Sister called to ask about a recipe. She said, "I can't remember how many cups. Was it 1/1/1 or 2/2/2? A year later and we still laugh about it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> My funniest numbers joke wasn't even a joke. Sister called to ask about a recipe. She said, "I can't remember how many cups. Was it 1/1/1 or 2/2/2? A year later and we still laugh about it.


Once, I told my blushing bride to turn at the T intersection. At the next four-way, she turned.

“I said the T intersection!”

The response taught me a thing. “I didn’t know you meant a capital T.” Owned.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> The funniest joke I ever encountered was about numbers.
> 
> 
> Two does not equal three, even for large values of two.


As you all probably know I am cursed/blessed to be fucking Irish.
So, I especially like a good Irish joke, which usually entails alcohol because yes, it is not just being typecast as drunks, we fucking are..
I come from a long line of what some may say are intolerant to the Drink.
Yes, on both sides of my family more than one succumbed to that innate attraction to the what the Irish call "the Breath of Life" (I can't spell the Gaelic)
So yup, I have carried on with, knowing I probably am destined to die an early death due to my un-healthy habits, like whiskey/cheese burgers/driving fast/& having sex with my wife 

But, the way I looked at it was fuck it, I looked around and saw/observed all these limited people that never push boundaries
I love boundaries
It just feels so fucking good breaking them (my Dr. said I should be dead/no shit  )

Anyway, enough shite, heres's one joke that I can actually remember.

Please note that there is no ill will towards any race/sex/country of origin/religious beliefs, I will abuse all equally.

So, three blokes saunter in a pub after a long day slaving for the Capitalist oppressors & order three Boilermakers, and sit down & started eating peanuts.

The barkeep brought the drinks over & placed the beers & the whiskey in front of them & as the patrons noted, one by one, that there was a fly in they're glasses.

WARNING!!!!!

My following jokes I pick by throwing darts.

So, 1st to complain was the Italian, and he cried "Momma Mia/What the fuck is this & demands another beer as he squishes the bug.

Next came the Jew who also had a fly in his beer, took it as evidence & told the barkeep he is going to sue

Lastly, it was the Mick, whose name was Paddy of course, that reacted the way any honorable Irishman would respond, 

He grabbed it out of the glass by it's wings & shaking it vigorously over the glass he cried out in a high pitched squeel....
"Spit it out/spit it out or I'll kill yea"

The End


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> As you all probably know I am cursed/blessed to be fucking Irish.
> So, I especially like a good Irish joke, which usually entails alcohol because yes, it is not just being typecast as drunks, we fucking are..
> I come from a long line of what some may say are intolerant to the Drink.
> Yes, on both sides of my family more than one succumbed to that innate attraction to the what the Irish call "the Breath of Life" (I can't spell the Gaelic)
> ...


 i like that one and have told it

Hey at least you married her first.

Here is my fav along similar lines.

Regular walks in. Ordinarily he orders three: one for him and two to honor his brothers.

So he comes in and orders two pints instead of three.

Battender asks “ your brothers doing ok?”

Guy says they’re fine. “I’m on the wagon”.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get rid of foxnews and the effects might be even more profound than I figured. If you win in November taking foxnews off the air for their pandemic coverage would be a good move, so would media regulation and expanded FCC powers. Wipe them out and assign the AM band to digital, the democrats will get far more votes if they do. than if they don't.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I was thinking
It's the similarity of the Russian news/propaganda emitted from that fucking shithole & FOX, repeatedly spewing lies/innuendos to the masses of idiots in this country that think that's real news.
FOX is a real threat & I'm not joking.
Fuck the 1st/shut them the fuck down/buy NOTHING from their advertisers.
Boycott the motherfuckers/let them live off of the assholes that watch that shit & good luck


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> I haven't paid for a haircut since 1983. I've cut it myself. The wife always had her hair cut professionally, but I used to cut Mamma's and my mother-in-law's hair. And since the pandemic, I've been cutting the wife's hair too.


i havent paid for one in forty years, i guess its more then £2.50 now 3.27 usd


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I was thinking
> It's the similarity of the Russian news/propaganda emitted from that fucking shithole & FOX, repeatedly spewing lies/innuendos to the masses of idiots in this country that think that's real news.
> FOX is a real threat & I'm not joking.
> Fuck the 1st/shut them the fuck down/buy NOTHING from their advertisers.
> Boycott the motherfuckers/let them live off of the assholes that watch that shit & good luck


fox news is scary how many americans think its all real, i dig what your saying


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> i like that one and have told it
> 
> Hey at least you married her first.
> 
> ...


It's some weird shit being born Irish.
It comes with a lot of baggage like drinking/fighting/being sexual demons/literary geniuses.
When I was 10 I heard/read about the dark side of the Irish Id
And I loved/embraced it.

Yea mon, life is short/live it 

So, I am/I am


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> fox news is scary how many americans think its all real, i dig what your saying


Slowly I think FOX is going to shift to real news, simply for economical reasons.
People like Sean are going to continue to bring attention to their Un-American activities


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2022)

Most Russians aren't really buying the Kremlin line, Putin's biggest fans are older women and you can see it in this video. Many of the younger ones aren't and if the truth were known there would be trouble. Vlad had Little choice but to censor the news, his base of old women might crack on him with uncensored news, especially on state TV. Some people were frank, but cautious.

The similarity of foxnews viewers and Trumpers is obvious with some of them. Fear and bigotry equals power.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"It's fake!": Russians have mixed reactions to accusations of war crimes in Bucha*






People across Russia expressed mixed reactions to allegations that Russian forces committed war crimes in the Ukrainian town of Bucha, where dozens of bodies of civilians were found in mass graves.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 7, 2022)

Happy= Reggae & a nice BIG SPLIFF (sometimes I'll tell you about buying herb in the Bronx in a Jamaican record store when a gun fight occurred outside the front of the store & a round went threw the window.
No charge for the herb at least


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> i havent paid for one in forty years, i guess its more then £2.50 now 3.27 usd


My last "pro" haircut was the week I got out of the Navy. I think it was two bucks. And I use the term pro loosely. I'm betting the guys at the base barbershop did something else for a living once they got out.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> My last "pro" haircut was the week I got out of the Navy. I think it was two bucks. And I use the term pro loosely. I'm betting the guys at the base barbershop did something else for a living once they got out.


i got fed up of useing my barbers hair strimmers too


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And every meditation teacher who ever lived, it's not just a slogan, but the result of training the mind like exercise to quiet it while living in yer senses. Yer senses operate in real time cause they have to and when you are in that mode of consciousness, you live in the moment inhabiting your body more fully. Your mind torments you constantly with the past and future, it's where we do most of our suffering, in our minds. It's called default mode processing and the only way to quiet down is to get into shape by meditating. The more stress we feel, the more we default processing, worrying and ruminating. There is a coupling that develops under stress, between the evaluative and experiential networks in the brain, with regular practice this coupling diminishes and goes away, the mind becomes silent and peaceful. You can think better than ever and see yer biases easier and what really motivates you to do what you do to be happy, happiness is an end, it has no ulterior motive. Thinking about shit is brought online as require, you use your mind and are not used by it.


But what if your a masochist?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I probably am destined to die an early death due to my un-healthy habits, like whiskey/cheese burgers/driving fast/& having sex with my wife


I was under the impression you gave up on one of those.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I was under the impression you gave up on one of those.


Yes, you are unfortunately correct.
I did stop bankrolling Jameson, that is true, not for me essentially because I love that shit, but for my family.
But I know it is an unhealthy lifestyle & I was pushing my liver a little too much 
I just got back home after a Dr. appointment with whom I consider a friend and he told me, to my face, that I am a medical miracle that I'm not dead
Tell me about it
I can't fucking die 
I've survived shit you can't imagine in my life of debauchery, but I guess it's time to chill on the booze (lost a friend last year/52/liver failure)
So yea, it was time to quit.
Oh well, it was fun
Now I just keep a pipe in my mouth for most of my waking hours to dull the pain of witnessing the insanity present in America/the World today.
Much healthier, right?

You take care my friend (PM me/I miss you  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> But what if your a masochist?


Seek professional help, meditation doesn't work over those brain parts and the money on yer back resides in another location too. This is for more or less normal people, it is the best treatment for depression these days and is used in things like AA to help the guys out etc.

Meditation let's you see you own mind working and when ya can see things more clearly, you can begin to change them by making better mental habits over time. Makes ya happy and we all seek that in the end and we do all the other shit to attain it.


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2022)

*In historic first, all-private crew successfully launches to International Space Station*









In historic first, all-private crew successfully launches to International Space Station


Story at a glance SpaceX successfully launched four civilians toward the ISS Friday afternoon. The mission is part of aerospace company Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission. The crew, which inclu…




thehill.com





Wish I had $55 Million burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2022)

printer said:


> *In historic first, all-private crew successfully launches to International Space Station*
> 
> History was made Friday as the first all-private astronaut mission to the International Space Station (ISS) launched from NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida, marking a new era in commercial space exploration.
> 
> ...


Space tourism will drive cheaper designs like single stage to orbit. Then a week in space will be under the million mark. The first Clarke/von Braun space wheel will be a hotel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)

The Next Big Addiction Treatment


Several psychedelic drugs are touted as effective treatments for drug and alcohol abuse. But psilocybin combined with therapy is emerging as the most effective.




www.nytimes.com





*The Next Big Addiction Treatment*
Several psychedelic drugs are touted as effective treatments for drug and alcohol abuse. But psilocybin combined with therapy is emerging as the most effective.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)

When people start asking you, worry...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 9, 2022)

I could shoot my computer with my Colt and there wouldn't be a damn thing it could do about it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When people start asking you, worry...
> 
> View attachment 5115864


Shows they don't even trust themselves.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5115468


Vol. 1.


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5115412


I just drove through Cotati and thought of Backdoor Records. Ah, memories.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> I just drove through Cotati and thought of Backdoor Records. Ah, memories.


It's all free today online, so there's that.

I used to collect thousands of albums in FLAC format from USENET and then using torrents. I haven't bothered in years and that music is on a portable drive I seldom use, it's often easier just to go to YouTube, most everything is there and my ears ain't what they used to be...

You can put a tractor trailer load of albums on a thumb drive these days, or a memory card the size of your thumbnail, then pop it into your phone.

I have a very nice set of Paradigm Phantom speakers and a good amp, the rest is blue tooth from my phone or tablet in FLAC format. I have no turntable or CD player, though audio in from the TV and there is a tuner in the amp.


----------



## topcat (Apr 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's all free today online, so there's that.
> 
> I used to collect thousands of albums in FLAC format from USENET and then using torrents. I haven't bothered in years and that music is on a portable drive I seldom use, it's often easier just to go to YouTube, most everything is there and my ears ain't what they used to be...
> 
> ...


 Not interested. I like a tangible product, something I can hold and read the liner notes. I still use a turntable from time to time. Some records never had CDs issued, and others are too expensive to buy on CD because there were few pressed. I'll die with my JBL L-100s.


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2022)

I've traded music from hard drives with a couple three friends. But most of what I have, I have the cd's upstairs in the closet. I don't buy many these days, but for a long long time I bought used cd's, made a copy and put the originals away. I made extra copies of the most played for work and my camps. I tried to keep these down to a couple three hundred cd's. (I did bring my work cd's to the riverhouse, along with hundreds of hours of concerts on dvd. I'm pretty sure I'm a short timer at work, and I'm slowly bringing stuff home.

As far as listening, at home and work it's almost always you tube. At the riverhouse or in my car I listen to the radio. When walking I use my mp3 player. Other than my mp3 players, one cd changer and one receiver all my equipment was bought used.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> Not interested. I like a tangible product, something I can hold and read the liner notes. I still use a turntable from time to time. Some records never had CDs issued, and others are too expensive to buy on CD because there were few pressed. I'll die with my JBL L-100s.


I got a buddy just like ya!  Says the same things, though he listens a lot on his phone today too, I used to burn DVD's full of albums for him and he has a big book of them. I even printed a catalog to go with it, these days it resides on his note book computer. He still buys albums though. I also reduce them to MP3 to listen to in the car on a thumb drive, my cheap car has a great sounding stereo and speakers, most do these days.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2022)

Does anyone still spin vinyl ( but me)? I’ll wager Sir Napsalot does.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Does anyone still spin vinyl ( but me)? I’ll wager Sir Napsalot does.


I still spin the black circle.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512882586711900164


----------



## topcat (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Does anyone still spin vinyl ( but me)? I’ll wager Sir Napsalot does.


I haven't in nearly thirty years. But boy would I love to. Nothing sounds better.
Had a friend who collected first presses. Hair raising quality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)

After three weeks in the Garden of Eden, God came to visit Eve. 'So, how is everything going?' inquired God.
'It is all so beautiful, God,' she replied. 'The sunrises and sunsets are breathtaking, the smells, the sights, everything is wonderful, but I have just one problem.
It's these breasts you have given me. The middle one pushes the other two out and I am constantly knocking them with my arms, catching them on branches and snagging them on bushes. They're a real pain..'
And Eve went on to tell God that since many other parts of her body came in pairs, such as her limbs, eyes, ears, etc. She felt that having only two breasts might leave her body more 'symmetrically balanced'.
'That's a fair point,' replied God, 'But it was my first shot at this, you know. I gave the animals six breasts, so I figured that you needed only half of those, but I see that you are right. I will fix it up right away.'
And God reached down, removed the middle breast and tossed it into the bushes
Three weeks passed and God once again visited Eve in the Garden of Eden.
' Well, Eve, how is my favorite creation?'
'Just fantastic,' she replied, 'But for one oversight. You see, all the animals are paired off. The ewe has a ram and the cow has her bull. All the animals have a mate except me. I feel so alone.'
God thought for a moment and said, 'You know, Eve, you are right. How could I have overlooked this? You do need a mate and I will immediately create a man from a part of you. Let's see...where did I put that useless Tit?'
Now doesn't THAT make more sense than all that crap about the rib?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5117444


Actually, the first is ignorance and it is fixable. The second is the proper definition of stupid: resisting reality.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2022)

I have to place this here because he really made me happy

It is sad though he passed on.

I'll always remember him, that funny fucker, not the day he died.

Raise a Glass!!

Thanks Gotfried !!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513960910217486342


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513947300489482250
Question to me........"Would you let Ted Cruz fellate you to end World Hunger?"
Answer........................."Only if he swallows"


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

The wife's cousin Sam is a small engine guy. She saw on Face Book he was looking to earn extra money before school starts in the fall, so we got him out to the sandhill last week. We got the 23 horse orange tractor going and I sent one push mower and the big chainsaw home with him. He reported the saw was running, and he will bring a trailer to carry riding lawnmowers with him when he leaves today. (I have two riders here and one at the riverhouse that have gunked up carbs) Just a quick look through the shed and I found a pole saw and Daddy's big old Solo weed eater that needs work. I have at least three old outboards that might be in the savable range. And the gen at the riverhouse could use a service. Plus Sister said she has two riding mowers she would like him to look at. At this rate he can pay for his books and tuition just from fixing our shit.

Added bonus. He works at the parts house, so a 20% discount on the truck starter he picked up for me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2022)

This is nice 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514181662208401414


----------



## HGCC (Apr 13, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I haven't in nearly thirty years. But boy would I love to. Nothing sounds better.
> Had a friend who collected first presses. Hair raising quality.


I went back to my hometown last summer and reconnected with an old friend, he had gotten really into vinyl and had a beautiful setup, the sound was just so rich and full. 

For whatever reason, it reminds me of trying to play the four parts of this flaming lips album simultaneously. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaireeka


----------



## HGCC (Apr 13, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I have to place this here because he really made me happy
> 
> It is sad though he passed on.
> 
> ...


Gilbert wouldn't like all those sad face emojiis. Shit...its not like the twin towers fell again.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2022)

injinji said:


> The wife's cousin Sam is a small engine guy. She saw on Face Book he was looking to earn extra money before school starts in the fall, so we got him out to the sandhill last week. We got the 23 horse orange tractor going and I sent one push mower and the big chainsaw home with him. He reported the saw was running, and he will bring a trailer to carry riding lawnmowers with him when he leaves today. (I have two riders here and one at the riverhouse that have gunked up carbs) Just a quick look through the shed and I found a pole saw and Daddy's big old Solo weed eater that needs work. I have at least three old outboards that might be in the savable range. And the gen at the riverhouse could use a service. Plus Sister said she has two riding mowers she would like him to look at. At this rate he can pay for his books and tuition just from fixing our shit.
> 
> Added bonus. He works at the parts house, so a 20% discount on the truck starter he picked up for me.


For a moment I thought he was doing the work as a favor & you were milking that cow 
Nice to see you ain't taking advantage & are paying him
That's nice of you 

PS
If he's good, hang on to him
Small engine guy's that know their shit are like gold here where I live in CT


----------



## HGCC (Apr 13, 2022)

Small engine guy is how I learned what "good ol boy" meant, and not in the derisive sense. Was with my dad out in the middle of nowhere Ohio visiting family and something broke...people kept telling us to go see this good old boy, he should be in his barn but if not just go on up to the house and holler for him they say. Confused the hell out of me, how can you be an old boy. 

Well he was old, like 50s or 60s. Happily fixed our stuff for a really good price, wasn't even weird once we said who our relatives were and why we were walking up to his barn. Just fixed random machines on farms I guess. 

That's what I viewed as a good ol boy for a long time. Didn't understand why the good ol boy network was a bad thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Small engine guy is how I learned what "good ol boy" meant, and not in the derisive sense. Was with my dad out in the middle of nowhere Ohio visiting family and something broke...people kept telling us to go see this good old boy, he should be in his barn but if not just go on up to the house and holler for him they say. Confused the hell out of me, how can you be an old boy.
> 
> Well he was old, like 50s or 60s. Happily fixed our stuff for a really good price, wasn't even weird once we said who our relatives were and why we were walking up to his barn. Just fixed random machines on farms I guess.
> 
> That's what I viewed as a good ol boy for a long time. Didn't understand why the good ol boy network was a bad thing.


I believe the term correlates geographically with racism or perhaps the perception of racism.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah it does, absolutely. Good ol boys in reality are not what my 8 year old self thought they were...weird independent mechanics that fixed farm stuff. 

I still honestly don't know if they were using it as a term of endearment or not. It was an old white guy. Personally, I would take issue with someone calling me boy, but who knows.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Actually, the first is ignorance and it is fixable. The second is the proper definition of stupid: resisting reality.


Com'on! Enjoy the Lebowski.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 13, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I still honestly don't know if they were using it as a term of endearment or not.


I see it as a "click". Things were understood with a nod. You got up at or before sun up. Did a full hard day of chores. Went to church. Momma thought young Jed would marry the Clasons' daughter. Dad 's eyes told Smith's son to keep his eyes forward,. Not on his daughter.
The help, the coloreds, kept there eyes down, did their job and returned to their side of the tracks. Racism was a northerner term. It wasn't so much as hate as separation. There were few rules but they were ironclad. Sure some folk got over zealous. But most the "good folk" lived decent, simple lives.
I don't agree with most of this but in my eyes that's who they are. They're a hard group of people to try and soften.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 13, 2022)

My dad's side of the family all live in that remote area, my grandma ran away to Chicago before he was born, but my pop went to visit often enough that everyone knew him. The mental picture of this long haired hippie dude talking about revolution showing up at Thanksgiving in 1965 makes me laugh so much.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Com'on! Enjoy the Lebowski.


?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> ?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2022)

Just when I thought that I've pretty much heard everything, this pops up 

Four men arrested for ‘raping’ Bengal monitor lizard in western India (yahoo.com)


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


I’ve seen the movie and can quote half of it. It’s my favorite from the Coens. But I cannot connect the dots from what I said. Lay it out?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve seen the movie and can quote half of it. It’s my favorite from the Coens. But I cannot connect the dots from what I said. Lay it out?


Dunno, just provided a reference. It could mean relax and take it easy etc. just guessing though


----------



## HGCC (Apr 14, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Just when I thought that I've pretty much heard everything, this pops up
> 
> Four men arrested for ‘raping’ Bengal monitor lizard in western India (yahoo.com)



It's not even a mammal for fucks sake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)

That Canadian penny in the photo is about as rare these days as the rock it's sitting on!

There is another possibility not mentioned in the article, Panspermia, life came to earth from space as bacteria inside a comet let's say, it evolved elsewhere first. The early date for complex life suggests this possibility too.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





Complex Life May Have Started on Earth Much Earlier Than We Thought


All life on Earth likely emerged from one spark in Earth's early history.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It's not even a mammal for fucks sake.


Rapetilian!

giggling, ducking


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514594342865936384


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 14, 2022)

My dad's old pizza oven handed down to me. My "maiden voyage" with it. Super happy place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 15, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> My dad's old pizza oven handed down to me. My "maiden voyage" with it. Super happy place.


As a reminder, this is a happy thread.
How can WE be happy knowing only YOU are eating that!(_drooling_)


----------



## HGCC (Apr 15, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5118483


I kicked the neighbor kids off my lawn last year multiple times. It was great, I laughed at the situation a bunch. Truly the start of middle age. 

Man I am glad they moved, weird fucking cult prepping for religious war/end times. I have never seen a house as trashed as when they left, that's including crack houses and such. They had to gut the entire house and also replace the yard. Yesterday the people doing the yard happened across the patio table that had a built in fire place that the family decided to just bury in a big hole in the yard, propane tank still attached. Lots of yelling brought me out, I cracked up when I saw that as I had forgotten they did that.

They wanted to garden, as such they needed dirt. So they dug a hole around 3-4 feet deep and roughly 5 feet across. Their toddler kept falling into the hole as they didn't believe in watching their kids or basic safety. Around the same time, one of the kids burned themselves on the fire pit table. So two birds one stone, fire pit table went into the hole and got covered with 6 inches of dirt. 

They grew one tomato for the year with all that dirt, then moved to the mountains to homestead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I kicked the neighbor kids off my lawn last year multiple times. It was great, I laughed at the situation a bunch. Truly the start of middle age.
> 
> Man I am glad they moved, weird fucking cult prepping for religious war/end times. I have never seen a house as trashed as when they left, that's including crack houses and such. They had to gut the entire house and also replace the yard. Yesterday the people doing the yard happened across the patio table that had a built in fire place that the family decided to just bury in a big hole in the yard, propane tank still attached. Lots of yelling brought me out, I cracked up when I saw that as I had forgotten they did that.
> 
> ...


I hope they forget to change their voter registration!


----------



## HGCC (Apr 15, 2022)

It was a bummer, was looking forward to kids for my kid to play with but ehhhhh. Never thought I would find myself having to tell someone "hey...your kids are literally playing in traffic and running in front of cars." "God protects them." Cue screaming as a kid falls of a bike not wearing a helmet while one of the other kids throws rocks at cars.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

HGCC said:


> It was a bummer, was looking forward to kids for my kid to play with but ehhhhh. Never thought I would find myself having to tell someone "hey...your kids are literally playing in traffic and running in front of cars." "God protects them." Cue screaming as a kid falls of a bike not wearing a helmet while one of the other kids throws rocks at cars.


Tell them God delegated the job and responsibility to them and if they fail in it, God might just kill their kids!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 15, 2022)

THIS is a good company, owned by a good man. it makes me happy that some of both still exist, even though i don't particularly care for Arizona Iced Tea
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2022-04-12/az-iced-tea-inflation-99-cents


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 15, 2022)

Voted best teaching mug in the grammar/spelling category.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Voted best teaching mug in the grammar/spelling category.
> 
> View attachment 5118952


They punted on affect (noun) a correlated emotional response. D minus (from a former college instructor)


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> D minus (from a former college instructor)


effect


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> effect


affect, psychology term
cf. affective disorder


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> affect, psychology term
> cf. affective disorder


I would be affected with a D minus. (thanks to your Effect)


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I would be affected with a D minus. (thanks to your Effect)


FEEL the power of the adjunct instructor DarkSide, Luke!!
finger lightning


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I would be affected with a D minus. (thanks to your Effect)


The effect of the ship sinking affected Vlad deeply.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 15, 2022)

There they're their own critic.

Repeat post.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 15, 2022)

During Portland ceremony, 500 people from 81 countries become U.S. citizens


At the Oregon Convention Center on Thursday, bleachers and chairs were full. People milled around and restless babies cried, as 500 people from 81 countries prepared to become naturalized U.S. citizens.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> (from a former college instructor)


I KNEW IT! You make sense now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Voted best teaching mug in the grammar/spelling category.
> 
> View attachment 5118952


it needs to be continued on the other side of the cup...Then = Adverb, used in relation to time Than = Conjunction, used as a comparative


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

*Trump Still Won’t Call Putin Evil, Russia Sanctions Congress & the Easter Bunny Brings Salmonella!*


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it needs to be continued on the other side of the cup...Then = Adverb, used in relation to time Than = Conjunction, used as a comparative


Than can also be a preposition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2022)

Guess I need to be more careful in my writing! Either that or figure out a way to fleece morons.  









‘The lunacy is getting more intense’: how Birds Aren’t Real took on the conspiracy theorists


On a march, Peter McIndoe held up a sign and talked about how the ‘deep state’ had replaced all birds with drones. It was meant as a small act of satire but has become a mass movement




www.theguardian.com





*‘The lunacy is getting more intense’: how Birds Aren’t Real took on the conspiracy theorists*






‘It’s not like I sat down and thought I’m going to make a satire’ … Peter McIndoe pictured at Los Angeles county arboretum and botanic garden. Photograph: Daniel Gonçalves/the Guardian


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5119484


Is Elon a sexist pig? He keeps talking about tits. Taking the W out of Twitter and turning it to titter and starting a new university called TITTs university. Texas Institute of Technology and science. He keeps impregnating various women. Now women like Grimes doesn’t even want physical contact with him but just want his Sperm to have surrogates to carry and birth their baby’s. Technology is really screwing people up. Who knows maybe he will change Twitter to Twatter and buy Pornhub.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is Elon a sexist pig? He keeps talking about tits. Taking the W out of Twitter and turning it to titter and starting a new university called TITTs university. Texas Institute of Technology and science. He keeps impregnating various women. Now women like Grimes doesn’t even want physical contact with him but just want his Sperm to have surrogates to carry and birth their baby’s. Technology is really screwing people up. Who knows maybe he will change Twitter to Twatter and buy Pornhub.


Dunno much about him other than he's rich and sometimes acts like an idiot. I think he might be too rich and it's poisoning his mind, he appears to be getting carried away with himself. I do know his starlink satellite system has become of great value and importance militarily to Uncle Sam, so he's got leverage there.

His sex life is no concern of mine, I'm more concerned about his morals and ethics and only then because he's so rich and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Than can also be a preposi.tion.


You and Roger star your own post.
It should have some mileage. It'll probably be just you and Rog. But should be losta fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> You and Roger star your own post.
> It should have some mileage. It'll probably be just you and Rog. But should be losta fun.


Im not starring anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2022)

@Unclebaldrick something that might interest you, see his previous video too that I posted on this thread. The air force and families with transkids. #4,719


----------



## HGCC (Apr 19, 2022)

Happy spring is here, though I was sort of negligent and didn't check to see that temps were dropping below freezing so killed my veggie sprouts. Ah well, will just buy some. 

Getting some weed going, so that's always nice. I was super into making seeds for a while so have/had a bunch and always walk around playing Johnny potseed in the spring, no intention to harvest, I just toss a couple seeds out if a spot looks good.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

One more hour and Johnny Depp takes the stand in his trial..James Franco and Elon Musk are on the witness list, too.

On now and where everyone is at YT..trial of the century next to Trumps!

They should've never let him open with an open ended question- he's going to ramble and that's bad. Shame on his attorneys!


----------



## HGCC (Apr 19, 2022)

My wife is all into watching that trial, I like tossing comments in based on a random word or two I overhear. "So who ate who's poop? He was doing weird shit with Marilyn Manson, well...yeah that was probably weird shit, I'm intrigued. Is that why they pooped in a hat?"


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

HGCC said:


> My wife is all into watching that trial, I like tossing comments in based on a random word or two I overhear. "So who ate who's poop? He was doing weird shit with Marilyn Manson, well...yeah that was probably weird shit, I'm intrigued. Is that why they pooped in a hat?"


Who shit in the bed? Hmmmnmmmmmmmmmm?

My daughter met Marilyn Manson and made chocolate chip cookies with his girlfriend, Evan Rachel Wood.

Watch it with us..nothing is happening political over the next few hours.

You can kill someone with a stiletto..right to the eye and then the brain.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno much about him other than he's rich and sometimes acts like an idiot. I think he might be too rich and it's poisoning his mind, he appears to be getting carried away with himself. I do know his starlink satellite system has become of great value and importance militarily to Uncle Sam, so he's got leverage there.
> 
> His sex life is no concern of mine, I'm more concerned about his morals and ethics and only then because he's so rich and potentially dangerous.


Isn't that funny? His sex life is of no concern to you..as it should be. That's why it's no ones business who you love.

Why is others' sex life anyone's business? It isn't.

*Governor Don't Say Gay has rejected upwards of 50 math books because of the CRT that they contain.*

And of course we know these children are in law school the only place CRT as it's taught in GRADUATE school.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Who shit in the bed? Hmmmnmmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> My daughter met Marilyn Manson and made chocolate chip cookies with his girlfriend, Evan Rachel Wood.
> 
> ...


Why is he on trial? I generally don’t do celebrity news.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Happy spring is here, though I was sort of negligent and didn't check to see that temps were dropping below freezing so killed my veggie sprouts. Ah well, will just buy some.
> 
> Getting some weed going, so that's always nice. I was super into making seeds for a while so have/had a bunch and always walk around playing Johnny potseed in the spring, no intention to harvest, I just toss a couple seeds out if a spot looks good.


I'm at the other end of that spring feeling. I saw white hairs on my spring crop buds today. That is the first sign of reveg, so it's time to take them down.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Why is he on trial? I generally don’t do celebrity news.


It's a civil trial..if you look at the State of Virginia's Seal it's all male marijuana leaves..male because of the balls.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's a civil trial..if you look at the State of Virginia's Seal it's all male marijuana leaves..male because of the balls.
> 
> View attachment 5121153


I grew up in suburban Maryland. One of our white oaks had a vine growing on it, and it had those five- lobed leaves that turned a nice red in October.
Vine was a Virginia Creeper.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I grew up in suburban Maryland. One of our white oaks had a vine growing on it, and it had those five- lobed leaves that turned a nice red in October.
> Vine was a Virginia Creeper.


And all these years I had thought the bike path out of Damascus was named after a local pervert.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 20, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5118388
> My dad's old pizza oven handed down to me. My "maiden voyage" with it. Super happy place.


Hey man, the fuckers too large to fit it in the cooker,
Use a ruler next time 

(I like Digiorno Rising Crust Deluxe pizza personally/try it/ain't bad  )

do you spin?

Gotta do it, just like this


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 20, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey man, the fuckers too large to fit it in the cooker,
> Use a ruler next time
> 
> (I like Digiorno Rising Crust Deluxe pizza personally/try it/ain't bad  )
> ...


You expect me to just know how on my first try? And it did fit. Yes, rotate every 20 seconds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (Apr 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5122663


In all fairness, the next two generations of 18 year olds each had 20 year long wars rather than the year the greatest generation did, granted that was a rough damn year. Neither of the later generations got to enjoy a boom period after war either. 

It gets bad because a couple of people want to be sheiks and take everything for themselves, then complain about the state of affairs the whole group is facing.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 22, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey man, the fuckers too large to fit it in the cooker,
> Use a ruler next time
> 
> (I like Digiorno Rising Crust Deluxe pizza personally/try it/ain't bad  )
> ...


Hope he's getting a good salary and a pension plan.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517252077151567872


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 22, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5122663


I honestly think the "forty niners" of the 1800s were of way more importance than a generation of children tossed into the War Machine by the Government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2022)

*New Rule: The War on Democracy | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2022)

Pop pop pop tis the season to plant seeds.


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 23, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> It's a civil trial..if you look at the State of Virginia's Seal it's all male marijuana leaves..male because of the balls.
> 
> View attachment 5121153


Me, if a skrink did a Rochir test on me with that image, I sure as fuck wouldn't see pot leaves.

Wanna know what was the 1st thing that popped into my depraved mind when I looked at it?

Of course you do 

I see that guy/woman that's standing rubbing his/her ball sack & he/she has a massive boner (Gotta be a Tran  )

See the tit popping out? 

This highly erotic image is the State seal of Virginia?

How the fuck did this pass the Decency Board in that State?

Anyone else see that?

Or am I just fucking sick? 

Let me know/ I think not, although my psychiatrist say's I am, but I think he just likes the $200 per hour & is milking me/Blue Cross.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 23, 2022)

This is excellent (I want one  )


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 24, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> See the tit popping out?
> 
> This highly erotic image is the State seal of Virginia?
> 
> Anyone else see that?


I see a woman with a bare breast, holding a bong/dildo/sword in one hand and a spear in another, while displaying dominance over a man on the ground. You won't see that on a halftime show.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Me, if a skrink did a Rochir test on me with that image, I sure as fuck wouldn't see pot leaves.
> 
> Wanna know what was the 1st thing that popped into my depraved mind when I looked at it?
> 
> ...


Ummm that is the State of Virginia Seal..i checked the tit myself thinking someone just did that..there's a tit on that soldier 100% the sword looks like a penis.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 24, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I see a woman with a bare breast, holding a bong/dildo/sword in one hand and a spear in another, while displaying dominance over a man on the ground. You won't see that on a halftime show.
> 
> View attachment 5123640


That's EXACTLY what I see..just thought I'd bring it to the foreground- +makes a good topic.thank you Johnny Depp..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 24, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I see a woman with a bare breast, holding a bong/dildo/sword in one hand and a spear in another, while displaying dominance over a man on the ground. You won't see that on a halftime show.
> 
> View attachment 5123640


Sic Semper Tyrannus, Bitches.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Sic Semper Tyrannus, Bitches.


grammar fail


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> grammar fail


Grammar Nazis rarely appreciate a good pop culture reference.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5124037


Stoned doin it is the best doin it.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5123935


And I thought their poison pill was Donald Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5124037


For kicks I tell ya..!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Grammar Nazis rarely appreciate a good pop culture reference.


Kids these days. Ungrateful wretches. One points out an error that completely ruins a … pop culture reference? (is that what history is reduced to in minds fed the thin gruel of Playstation and Discord?) gets Godwinned. Kids these days, no manners and no education.


----------



## Paul Drake (Apr 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Kids these days. Ungrateful wretches. One points out an error that completely ruins a … pop culture reference? and gets Godwinned. Kids these days, no manners and no education.


What’s godwinner bear?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Kids these days. Ungrateful wretches. One points out an error that completely ruins a … pop culture reference? and gets Godwinned. Kids these days, no manners and no education.


Kids these days are in their 50s?
I somehow missed that memo.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Kids these days are in their 50s?
> I somehow missed that memo.


it only gets worse. Who taught you Latin?


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> it only gets worse. Who taught you Latin?


Latin is a dead language.
There are no native speakers left to be upset.
Only Grammar Nazi's on the internet who miss the reference to start with, and waste a bunch of time trying to seem cool after saying something dumb.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Latin is a dead language.
> There are no native speakers left to be upset.
> Only Grammar Nazi's on the internet who miss the reference to start with, and waste a bunch of time trying to seem cool after saying something dumb.


You should get a pass for getting a quote wrong somply because “the language is dead”? This is the shot reasoning of the under-twenty crowd, Junior.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2022)

Cmon guys, it’s supposed to be the felix thread.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Latin is a dead language.


not for doctors, scientists or lawyers.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> not for doctors, scientists or lawyers.


or Church hierarchs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> or Church hierarchs.


Fornicatus those guys.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> What’s godwinner bear?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 26, 2022)

This is funny 
His niece, who is a psychologist, nails that idiot who is the best the GOP has to offer.
Fucking amazing (fuck his tax returns/I want SAT scores & I'll bet my balls that they were under a 1000.
The fucker can't even read (Besides the Bible, right?)


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This is funny
> His niece, who is a psychologist, nails that idiot who is the best the GOP has to offer.
> Fucking amazing (fuck his tax returns/I want SAT scores & I'll bet my balls that they were under a 1000.
> The fucker can't even read (Besides the Bible, right?)


which he reads upside down, and you know about playing Beatles records backwards.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 28, 2022)

Tune time  (It's time for some Neil  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 29, 2022)

Marginal Traitor Green


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2022)

topcat said:


> Marginal Traitor Green


I’m calling her Marginal Trailer Queen


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2022)

*Alex Jones Shows Signs Of Panic As Accountability Looms*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2022)

*Trump Pardon Fails To Keep Manafort Out Of Legal Trouble*





Former Donald Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort has been hit with a new civil lawsuit from the Justice Department, related to unresolved charges the DOJ says were not covered by Trump's pardon of Manafort.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2022)

*Monologue: Elon Musk's Twitter Takeover*





*New Rule: American Kleptocracy*


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2022)

This goes out to all Repulsicons, traitors, cult members. You know who you are. Jimmy Buffett. The I-95 Asshole Song.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 4, 2022)

Good morning all!

You know what's a wonderful way to start your day?

DANCE!!!






Have a great fucking day!


----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2022)

Condors soar again over Northern California coastal redwoods


Two were hatched at the Oregon Zoo and two at the Peregrine Fund’s World Center for Birds of Prey in Idaho.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)

*Hannity Explains His Bootlicking Texts To Mark Meadows | Volunteer Hackers Punish Russia*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522360481251348480


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 5, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5129227


We went out to eat tonight, and when we came in I turned on the TV to see if there was a NBA game on. No hoops, but I saw two goals scored in less than two minutes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)

A Late-Night Show for Red America


Greg Gutfeld has owned the libs all the way to the top of the ratings.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (May 7, 2022)

Where is @hanimmal? We disagree on politics mostly but I haven’t seen any posts in a while and hope all is well


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Where is @hanimmal? We disagree on politics mostly but I haven’t seen any posts in a while and hope all is well


Same with @Sir Napsalot.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2022)

I've been watering this plastic plant since Easter


----------



## nuskool89 (May 7, 2022)

At least you know it’s dust free


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Same with @Sir Napsalot.


Im hoping it is pleasant naps interspersed with crafting beauty.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Same with @Sir Napsalot.


I'm here, I just don't have much to say right now unless you want to hear about how my mother is losing her marbles


----------



## Jimdamick (May 7, 2022)

Hey girls & guy's, this kid I work with whose 20 said to me today that he didn't believe I was into EDM, he was shocked actually.
He said his grandfather was a little older & what the fuck?
I said I don't think actually age is a factor with me, if I like it, that's it, & I love it.
Yup, if I was 18/20 again, sure as shit as would eat some X & dance my ass off 
Really
I love to dance & this is my shit.
Fuck it, I wouldn't need a drug, to have fun
Just DANCE!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 7, 2022)

I was groovin hardcore to this one while chopping veggies for dinner. One close call but all fingers and toes still attached.

looking forward to seeing live music again. Going out dancing with my wife to a really good blues band is the thing I missed the most the past 2 years.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was groovin hardcore to this one while chopping veggies for dinner. One close call but all fingers and toes still attached.
> 
> looking forward to seeing live music again. Going out dancing with my wife to a really good blues band is the thing I missed the most the past 2 years.


We attended an outdoor blues event last summer. What a blast! Fantastic smoking section. BYOB and lawn chair.

Last Saturday, I saw Carl Dixon live. He's played for The Guess Who, April Wine and Coney Hatch. It was an interactive solo performance. He's been through alot, but can still play/sing and maintains a great positive attitude.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was groovin hardcore to this one while chopping veggies for dinner. One close call but all fingers and toes still attached.
> 
> looking forward to seeing live music again. Going out dancing with my wife to a really good blues band is the thing I missed the most the past 2 years.


Good for you!
Bringing your old lady out & doing some stepping sounds like fun (just watch your heart rate, old man  )
Is this what you do?


----------



## Jimdamick (May 7, 2022)

Do you like this guy?
I love him 

Listen to this set & if you ain't smiling

your dead


----------



## Jimdamick (May 7, 2022)

One more with his Mum & little sister 

Happy Mothers Day!!!

Thanks for enduring


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 8, 2022)

Good morning all!
A giggle is always a nice way to start a new day, right?

Wish granted


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 8, 2022)

topcat said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> Tell her you love her. Just do it.


^^^This.


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm here, I just don't have much to say right now unless you want to hear about how my mother is losing her marbles


Try me we miss you These are precarious times. Do you have a wife to help? I'm pretty sure you mentioned in the past- so you're not alone in this. Does your mom live with you? What has she been diagnosed with?

She did carry you, birth you and wiped your ass; probably fed you too.


----------



## topcat (May 8, 2022)

oops. Alitocare. "A little pain never hurt anyone."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)




----------



## nuskool89 (May 8, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey girls & guy's, this kid I work with whose 20 said to me today that he didn't believe I was into EDM, he was shocked actually.
> He said his grandfather was a little older & what the fuck?
> I said I don't think actually age is a factor with me, if I like it, that's it, & I love it.
> Yup, if I was 18/20 again, sure as shit as would eat some X & dance my ass off
> ...


Try this one. Slightly different style but I am a big electronica fan. Tiefschwarz, Booka Shade, M.A.N.D.Y., Robbie Rivera, Anthony Rother, Yoshimoto…..the list is vast. Besides

Get super ripped and plug in the headphones


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)

Wait till Trump see this, Trump's dehydrated water! He will make a killing off the base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5130622


and this is why I call playing a record dragging a rock through a gutter.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 9, 2022)

I know if I reply to my own comment it is considered spam (really it is/I was warned)
Fuck it


Watch the show and start at 4:15
I can't remember that man's name, but he's very good
Anyway, reciting his 2nd line he say's

"Did you ever think you were born in the wrong Century?"

Shit

Most of the time I feel like I was born on the wrong fucking Planet (beam me up Scotty, please!!!)

We have a sitting Supreme Court Justice evocating a fucking medieval POS thesis from an English MAN!!! who sentenced women to Death for Witchcraft.

Those words were worth consideration/had merit?

And because abortions weren't mentioned in the Constitution, that means they don't have anyplace in American society today?

Really, that fuck wad's opinion is worthy enough to be used as a legitimate source/influence to make a decision on a womans state of well being/health in 2022 in the US?


How the fuck did Alito find that shit?

What, did he assign a clerk to study Ancient English opinions on abortion, who then Googled it?

If he presented that argument before a Judge in court today, he'd be laughed at for such an absurdity (I hope)

And this from supposedly one of the greatest legal mind in this nuthouse of a Nation.

Holy shit

All Sanity in this Nation is gone

The monkey's have taken over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I know if I reply to my own comment it is considered spam (really it is/I was warned)
> Fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


Automatic weapons and modern guns didn't exist then either, so only black powder and muskets would be legal if the case were put to them and the feds made a law. The original intention of the founders are important and there were no things like modern weapons around then, no radios and TVs either. How many states tax their churches? Time for some to start, the constitution says you can tax them. I mean they get a tax break for believing bullshit and the rest of us get nothing for believing scientific truth? See, America is full of shit because you get incentives for it, tax breaks for bullshitters, no wonder Trump didn't pay any. This is what happens when ya give incentives for lies and bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5130927


they’re either orgasmic or blue …


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 9, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I know if I reply to my own comment it is considered spam (really it is/I was warned)
> Fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


Reported as spam.


----------



## schuylaar (May 9, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I know if I reply to my own comment it is considered spam (really it is/I was warned)
> Fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


You're the guy Father Gallaher warned us about.


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5130622


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5131191


I live in a place where they blow up Santa and dart bunnies..it's a rightie during peace times thing.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2022)

They've been driving around town following people slowly then roll down their window and with pretend finger gun, they pretend to shoot them.

Residents of my town have been complaining on town app.

End of transmission.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 10, 2022)

I'm ok with my CDO - happy that it's not at this level though.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I'm ok with my CDO - happy that it's not at this level though.
> View attachment 5131248


The floorplan completes it!


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2022)

South Carolina man dies of heart attack while burying body of woman he killed, police say


Police say Joseph McKinnon, 60, of Trenton, South Carolina had a cardiac event while burying the body of Patricia Ruth Dent, 65, whom he strangled.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 11, 2022)

Think there will be awkward moments at the visitations?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Think there will be awkward moments at the visitations?



I'm sure they will all be armed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Think there will be awkward moments at the visitations?


Murder can be stressful and digging that grave on top of that... Too bad he never had the big one before he murdered her.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Murder can be stressful and digging that grave on top of that... . . . . .


Proper planning prevents piss poor performance. You dig the hole first.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> Proper planning prevents piss poor performance. You dig the hole first.


It was a spontaneous act, strangulation usually is. Think of the last time you had a sane conversation about politics with a republican? Feel like strangling the fucker at the end?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 12, 2022)

injinji said:


> Proper planning prevents piss poor performance. You dig the hole first.


Is this experience talking? I hope there aren’t too many graves on the way to the river house.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is this experience talking? I hope there aren’t too many graves on the way to the river house.


There are no unmarked human graves, but I have buried my share of varmints. No need to plan ahead there because the varmints almost never get with the plan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

The Epic of Gilgamesh
The Republic of Plato
Diwān Abū al-Ṭayyib al-Mutanbbī
Resalat Al-Ghufran by Abī al-ʻAlāʼ al-Maʻarrī
The Divine Comedy by Dante Alighieri
Muqaddimah-i Ibn Khaldūn
The Prince and the Discourses by Niccolò Machiavelli
Discourse on Method by René Descartes
The Critique of Pure Reason by Immanuel Kant
FAUST by Goethe
The Origin of Species by Charles Darwin
The Brothers Karamazov by Fyodor Dostoyevsky
Thus Spake Zarathustra by Friedrich Nietzsche
The Meaning of Relativity by Albert Einstein
The Prophet by Khalil Gebran
al-Ayyām by Ṭāhā Ḥusayn
A Study of History by Arnold Toynbee
Cosmos by Carl Sagan
A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking
Les Désorientés by Amin Maalouf
The Road Ahead by Bill Gates


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

**


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

A good metaphor for ignorance vs education
Russia vs Ukraine
or
Red America vs Blue America...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)

It's how foxnews and hate radio work too, enrage to engage, then feed them your crafted narrative. You own them and their assholes and they will bend over and spread their cheeks on command. Don't believe it? Think of Trump's tariffs and the impact on American farmers, or working white people and recent republican federal budgets and actions.

They will sacrifice and screw themselves if the enemy is "taken over" or genocidally "replacing them" and make no mistake, they have enemies, the people who live in the cities!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (May 13, 2022)

Talked to a crazy old lady today, it was pretty weird. I am not quite sure what the deal is, but this little old lady that smells like cigarettes knocked on the door of my department and just sort of came in when I opened and started talking. She seemed pretty lonely so I chatted a bit. She has a horse that likes to bite ladies on the boob. Very strong views on the government, cell phones...a bunch of stuff. She wouldn't tell me her name or what she came for, so I couldn't really help, but was happy to listen.

She was mad at IBM. Fuck if I know. I just was pleasant and tossed stuff out there about growing up in a rural area as my general response to the weird statements. Yes...you do get used to the smell of animal shit, no I don't know what's wrong with these people now that don't know where there food comes from, yadda yadda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)

Anybody here been sexually harassed? The Judges were bald!









Calling a man bald counts as sexual harassment, UK judge rules


Calling a man "bald" is now classed as sexual harassment, a judge in a U.K. employment tribunal has ruled.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody here been sexually harassed? The Judges were bald!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am only partially harassed. Feeling more harassed every day.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2022)

This cheered me up. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Winnipeg/comments/umkf67


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (May 14, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> which he reads upside down,


He didn't open it. He'd burn his fingers trying to turn the pages.


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5134036


I’m going to see Paul McCartney in Syracuse NY next month. He will be 80 years old and will play for close to 3 hours.

His voice isn’t what it was but he still rocks like it’s 1969!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m going to see Paul McCartney in Syracuse NY next month. He will be 80 years old and will play for close to 3 hours.
> 
> His voice isn’t what it was but he still rocks like it’s 1969!


You will see more walkers and canes than freaks, with more sore joints than ones ya smoke! I'd go to it just to feel young...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You will see more walkers and canes than freaks, with more sore joints than ones ya smoke! I'd go to it just to feel young...


I used to be amazed by the amount of younger people at his concerts but then I realized, good music is timeless.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5134163


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I used to be amazed by the amount of younger people at his concerts but then I realized, good music is timeless.


Wings sucked hard.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2022)

I thought this was the happy thread not the negativity thread.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I used to be amazed by the amount of younger people at his concerts but then I realized, good music is timeless.



"Maybe I'm amazed!"


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought this was the happy thread not the negativity thread.


sorry, I dislike that man’s music. Being able to say so improves my spirits a bit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> sorry, I dislike that man’s music. Being able to say so improves my spirits a bit.


I’m sorry too, if I gave the impression I was interested in your opinion on the subject.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 16, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody here been sexually harassed? The Judges were bald!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. But not because of a lack of hair. Maybe it was because of my over abundance of hair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2022)

THIS MAKES ME HAPPY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2022)

*PA's Republican Primary Is A MAGA Battle Royale | Putin Unfazed By Sweden & Finland NATO Bids*


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2022)

rollitup said:


> "Maybe I'm amazed!"


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> THIS MAKES ME HAPPY


That's why I came here..was looking for the confirm I'll never have to look at his Nazi Jr. face again. I figured it had to be under 'happy'.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5134036


Then...



and now...



I love the Stones

& Keith is my favorite to this day (Charlie 2nd)

My brother turned me onto these guys in 1966 with this album & to this day I still think this was their best (RIP Brian)

Take your time & listen to it

A fucking classic for sure 

(and I still have that record  )


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's why I came here..was looking for the confirm I'll never have to look at his Nazi Jr. face again. I figured it had to be under 'happy'.


No more invites to orgies & coke parties for him

A job at Chick-fil-a sounds more like his future


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5134300


This is my man 

These are just a few examples of his wit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my man
> 
> These are just a few examples of his wit


i often say i channel the spirit of Oscar Wylde...which channeling has gotten me into a few fights


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

It's been a while since I played my song of the day

This is it for today


----------



## Jimdamick (May 18, 2022)

Plus this one (ha ha  )


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> That's why I came here..was looking for the confirm I'll never have to look at his Nazi Jr. face again. I figured it had to be under 'happy'.


He's still around until the end of his term. So just seven more months.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> No more invites to orgies & coke parties for him
> 
> A job at Chick-fil-a sounds more like his future


His dad bought him a seat in Congress. I'm sure he will find him a new gig.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> He's still around until the end of his term. So just seven more months.


Shamed loser.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> His dad bought him a seat in Congress. I'm sure he will find him a new gig.


Some sort of grift, somewhere.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


> His dad bought him a seat in Congress. I'm sure he will find him a new gig.


FOX news as a political commentator?
Porn star?
or the guy that sits above a tank of water & people throw baseballs at him?

I like the last one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (May 20, 2022)

Good morning 
This is my Song of the Morning/Song of the Day & Band of the Day 
I hope you like it/them


----------



## Jimdamick (May 20, 2022)

2nd


----------



## Jimdamick (May 20, 2022)

The last (maybe  )


----------



## Jimdamick (May 20, 2022)

Nope, it wasn't

I promise this is


----------



## HGCC (May 20, 2022)

Hope it goes OK Jim, at least you can say you caught it fucking. Its a STD like you couldn't believe.

It's been a weird few day's, lots going on with work stuff. I meet a lot of very eclectic people, I deal with crazy people and super rich people. Found out some guy I deal with with that writes these beautiful long letters to ask a question on the back of a receipt or a napkin is wealthy beyond what I have been around. I have met lots of very wealthy old money type people when I lived out east, but man, the ones to the west are a different breed with really different views/backgrounds/etc. It's just interesting to me.

I think I am going to start the process of getting my CFA. I work in finance/stock market type stuff, its an industry full of dicks. I started at a new company late last year, and they aren't dicks. Everyone cares deeply about clients and doing right by them. It's pretty incredible. I have weird views about the importance of financial freedom for personal freedom, I might get a chance to help people do that.


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5136022


The wife showed me that on her FB feed. Dick jokes have a long reach.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> The wife showed me that on her FB feed. Dick jokes have a long reach.


I got it from a female friend on her feed!


----------



## HGCC (May 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> The wife showed me that on her FB feed. Dick jokes have a long reach.


Well no wonder your wife showed it to you...ayyyyyeeeeeoooo long reach dick joke.


----------



## HGCC (May 20, 2022)

My kid had an end of year school event (gradeschool) where they all came up with various businesses. He came up with the idea on his own, but it was basically one player beer pong. So we made it a carnival game. It was a hit. Kids liked it as it was fun and I have known enough carnies (idk why) that I could make it a deceptively challenging, grownups laughed as it was beer pong so stopped to spend their tickets.

Nice time all around, exhausting though as it's real hard to fit in at family oriented wholesome events sometimes. I am fairly introverted but have to not be pretty often and it's a rough hoop to jump through, then making sure whatever shit comes out of my mouth is audience appropriate.


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> My kid had an end of year school event (gradeschool) where they all came up with various businesses. He came up with the idea on his own, but it was basically one player beer pong. So we made it a carnival game. It was a hit. Kids liked it as it was fun and I have known enough carnies (idk why) that I could make it a deceptively challenging, grownups laughed as it was beer pong so stopped to spend their tickets.
> 
> Nice time all around, exhausting though as it's real hard to fit in at family oriented wholesome events sometimes. I am fairly introverted but have to not be pretty often and it's a rough hoop to jump through, then making sure whatever shit comes out of my mouth is audience appropriate.


I'm in the get together business, and though mostly retired, still have had a few grad parties of late. Last night's crew were high school grads. Other than one of the mamma's bringing me a plate, and the head mamma coming in at the end, I stayed in the office and didn't have to mingle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

A school teacher asked her students to make a sentence containing the expression, "I presume ..".One little girl held up her hand and said: "Yesterday, my mother hand washed the dinner dishes, and I presumed that the dishwasher was broken."
"Very good," said the teacher.Another one said: "This morning, my father drove the Volkswagen out of the garage. I presume that the BMW wouldn't start.""That's excellent," says the teacher.
Little Johnny, at the back of the classroom, gets up and says: "Yesterday, I saw grandpa leave the house with a newspaper under his arm and headed for the bush. I presume that.......
The teacher interrupted him and said, "I stopped you because you have no idea what your grandfather was going to do, so you can't presume anything.
Johnny says, "Please, Teacher, let me finish my sentence."
The teacher says, "Very well. Continue."
"As I was saying, I saw my grandpa heading for the bush with a newspaper under his arm. I presume he was going for a shit because he can't read."
The Teacher is still undergoing counselling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)

Your local militia keeping real America safe from brown folks...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2022)




----------



## HGCC (May 21, 2022)

My kid keeps shouting deez nutz jokes at people. Makes me laugh a bunch, trying to picture myself shouting deez nutz at my grandma's is very funny.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 21, 2022)

I was scrolling thru some Irish tunes & this one came up.

Now, you have to see/understand that the West of Ireland, Galway, Connemara especially (my true home  ) has a very unique brough, one that the others in Ireland can hardly understand either.

Imagine someone mixing up a bit of blow with some nice crystal and then starting a discussion after a pint or 2. & a few lines?

Nope, that's when their straight 

My 1st time in Ireland was in 1963 when I was 7 & when I arrived at one of two Coyne's homesteads (Yup, both my parents are Coyne  )

I was greeted by my kith & kin & couldn't understand a fucking word they were saying for a long time ) (years )

I still have to say repeat please to my cousins when we talk.

Anyway, this a West Galway accent & fiddle 

(start tapping  )


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 21, 2022)

HGCC said:


> My kid keeps shouting deez nutz jokes at people. Makes me laugh a bunch, trying to picture myself shouting deez nutz at my grandma's is very funny.


My nephew says Deez nuts all the time too. He's 21.


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2022)

Madeline Kahn. Ain't got no home.


----------



## topcat (May 23, 2022)

Happy Victoria Day to our Canadian brothers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Wanna get or be happy? Depressed? The learn to meditate and do it regularly, there are many places to learn online and even a little can help a lot, if done regularly, like any other fitness program, ya got to be regular, but will build strength and endurance over time. Everything we do in life to to be happy, it has no ulterior motive and nothing external is required, it is merely an outlook and way of being. Unlike pleasure it sticks around and bounces back after adversity, it's basically mental physical fitness. an exercise and works the same way, today it is called mindfulness. Now happiness can be more of a life choice and this is empowering.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Don’t chase happiness. Become antifragile | Tal Ben-Shahar | Big Think*


----------



## HGCC (May 24, 2022)

ITS CALLED COCAINE DIY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

HGCC said:


> ITS CALLED COCAINE DIY!!!!!!!!


There is a reason why the Trumpers are both unhappy and snowflakes, the same one as why they are also assholes.

Drugs deal in pleasure and that is different than happiness, but often confused for it, pleasure is ephemeral and most often requires an external source. There's' a little bit more than exercise to it and the difference between pleasure and happiness is one of the first things you learn, it deals directly with both.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 24, 2022)

I survived my latest Covid bout.
Nothing at all like my 1st experience
Pretty cool, right


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> I survived my latest Covid bout.
> Nothing at all like my 1st experience
> Pretty cool, right


Previous infection, especially a bad one and vaccination with boosting gives ya super immunity. How did the wife fare?


----------



## Jimdamick (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Previous infection, especially a bad one and vaccination with boosting gives ya super immunity. How did the wife fare?


She's good/also my son.
Last bout I had I didn't have the vac
Made a HUGE difference

I FEEL FREE!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> She's good/also my son.
> Last bout I had I didn't have the vac
> Made a HUGE difference
> 
> I FEEL FREE!!!!


Well with a fresh strain yer probably even more immune now, what don't kill ya makes ya stronger, though covid can make ya stupider too!  If we all get stupid together, will anybody notice? If a tree falls in the forest...


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 24, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well with a fresh strain yer probably even more immune now, what don't kill ya makes ya stronger, though covid can make ya stupider too!  If we all get stupid together, will anybody notice? If a tree falls in the forest...


don't stay in that spot long.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 24, 2022)

This story definitely belongs here

Neighbors Are In Awe As They Watch A Little Girl Approach Her Favorite Garbage Man - Factable


----------



## Jimdamick (May 25, 2022)

Oh yea!

It's definitely time for these guys


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2022)

A hillbilly went hunting one day in West Virginia and bagged three ducks. He put them in the bed of his pickup truck and was about to drive home where he was confronted by an ornery game warden who didn't like hillbillies. The game warden ordered to the hillbilly to show his hunting license, and the hillbilly pulled out a valid West Virginia hunting license. The game warden looked at the license, then reached over and picked up one of the ducks, sniffed it's butt, and said, "This duck ain't from West Virginia. This is a Kentucky duck. You got a Kentucky hunting license, boy?" The hillbilly reached into his wallet and produced a Kentucky hunting license.
The game warden looked at it, then reached over and grabbed the second duck, sniffed it's butt, and said, "This ain't no Kentucky duck. This duck's from Tennessee. You got an Tennessee licence?" The hillbilly reached into his wallet and produced an Tennessee license. The warden then reached over and picked up the third duck. "This duck's from Virginia. You got a Virginia hunting license?"
Again the hillbilly reached into his wallet and brought out a Virginia hunting license. The game warden was extremely frustrated at this point, and he yelled at the hillbilly, "Just where the hell are you from?"
The hillbilly turned around, bent over, dropped his pants, and said, "You tell me, you're the expert!"


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 25, 2022)

Things that make me smile


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2022)

*Trump Battles Pence in Georgia, Madison Cawthorn’s Crypto Scandal & MyPillow Mike’s Wild Endorsement*


----------



## HGCC (May 26, 2022)

Pretty happy schools out for the year. Did a good deed and helped find a lost child yesterday. Went out walk-hiking in an open space near the school and came across a Prarie dog village and this odd area that was like a short mountain bike terrain park, pretty jazzed to try it out. On the way back we encountered a freaked out lady looking for a little kid that got upset and ran off, so we helped search and fanned out, found him in sulking under a bush quite a ways away and got them back together.

Edit: sonic sez cracks me up, my kid really likes that show...wtf sonic, the 90s were weird. Those PSAs were all over the place. "Hey kids...wear a seat belt...and don't run away from home or you're gonna get pimped out!"









Sonic Says


Sonic Says (also known as Sonic Sez) is a series of segments that are seen in the Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog television series, sometimes in relation to the episode's subject matter. The purpose of Sonic Says is to teach children about various things as a form of public service, with...




sonic.fandom.com


----------



## HGCC (May 27, 2022)

Fuck you internet. 

"Hey dad, what are furries?"

It was less awkward than explaining "I eat ass" window decals but more drawn out. Lots of confirming no grownups were trying to talk to him. Pretty hard to explain people that like to wear costumes to fuck and be weird to kids since they like to wear costumes to just wear costumes and play games and be weird.

The whole time I felt like hank hill freaking out about Bobby.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Fuck you internet.
> 
> "Hey dad, what are furries?"
> 
> ...


That boy ain right, I’ll tell you hwut


----------



## HGCC (May 27, 2022)

There's an episode with David cross as a guest star where Bobby meets a bunch of high school kids that are Wiccans. It was about like that. "Gaaahhhh noooo don't do that, your going to get your ass kicked Bobby!"

Kid is like "why are people mean to them? They just really like animals so they want to dress up like them." Dammit Bobby, your too young for me to explain this. Remember when I explained "I eat ass" stickers as people that put their tongues in butts...well its sort of like that.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 27, 2022)

HGCC said:


> people that put their tongues in butts...


But heaven forbid you double dip a chip.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2022)

@Jimdamick


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

@schuylaar


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> @Jimdamick


1 more, my buttercup (we should do this more often  )


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> @Jimdamick


@schuylaar 

K to b4 = CHECKMATE!!!

(Beat this)






Good luck


----------



## Jimdamick (May 27, 2022)

@schuylaar 
Last one for tonight my friend 

Bit of trivia

This was Sean's 1st film.






Excellent film if you haven't seen it.


----------



## blu3bird (May 28, 2022)

Hey good morning guys! 

Happy to see all of you still here posting. I took a little bit of time off from the internet and also been crazy busy at work but I am going to stop in here when I can

Sunrise pic in Michigan


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2022)

blu3bird said:


> Hey good morning guys!
> 
> Happy to see all of you still here posting. I took a little bit of time off from the internet and also been crazy busy at work but I am going to stop in here when I can
> 
> ...


Welcome back blu3bird, we missed you!


----------



## Jimdamick (May 28, 2022)

blu3bird said:


> Hey good morning guys!
> 
> Happy to see all of you still here posting. I took a little bit of time off from the internet and also been crazy busy at work but I am going to stop in here when I can
> 
> ...


Hey man, great to hear from you 

Keep posting your images, you have a great eye 

Question for you

Do you guy's really talk to each other on CB's?

I remember when they became all the rage in the 70's & people made up nicknames & all that shit.

"Breaker/breaker, this is Jimdamick rolling along I-69 in S. Dakota trying to dodge the buffalo & just do a fucking line.
No luck so far
Two dead buffalo & I still didn't snort."


----------



## Jimdamick (May 28, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Things that make me smile View attachment 5139175View attachment 5139176View attachment 5139177


Andy Capp's Snacks/Chips?
Gotta be a Brit or a Mick because that's the only places I've seen that would eat that shite


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5140605


and others sort of missed the boat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5140607


This is why friends don’t let friends drive Camaros


----------



## Jimdamick (May 28, 2022)

Almost forgot to say Happy Birthday to Bob on his 81st

He's on tour now (fucking unbelievable, right?) & I will get tickets although I hate fucking concerts anymore.

I saw him 1st time in 1972 with his warmup band being Joni Mitchell (  )

So, a few of my favorites from the greatest songwriter/poet of the 20/21st Century!!!!!




































Bob Dylan - Hurricane (Live on PBS, 1975) [RARE ORIGINAL AUDIO]


After many requests, here is the other part of Dylan's appearance at WTTW-TV Studios in Chicago on September 10, 1975. This particular video is very special ...




youtu.be


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> This is why friends don’t let friends drive Camaros


The only thing missing was an AR15 on his back. Walking down a small town street in rural Texas...

Ya know, it might make an interesting opening for a short story with a violent ending. You gotta problem with my fashion choices boy!


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only thing missing was an AR15 on his back. Walking down a small town street in rural Texas...
> 
> Ya know, it might make an interesting opening for a short story with a violent ending. You gotta problem with my fashion choices boy!


I have written short stories but not about things you describe.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

Have I mentioned that I love a xylophone?


----------



## blu3bird (May 28, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey man, great to hear from you
> 
> Keep posting your images, you have a great eye
> 
> ...


I don't think these guys out here use the CB as much as they used to. They should, it's really a useful tool.

I think mostly only the old timers still use CB. I was schooled by some of the guys at my work that been driving 40+ years to always use my CB "always have my ears on". I do, I appreciate any knowledge they will share with me, they've been driving a long time. 

It's fun listening to CB at busy truck stops, lot of filth and foul language and some of the shit these clowns say is pretty funny. I like to get em riled up and tell them fuck Trump, Biden is your daddy now. That usually get em going and wanting to fight lol

Hey I was in your neck of the woods a little white ago, I had a delivery in Hamden CT. I was out there the day before Boston Marathon. Then delivered in Worcester MA then up to Nashua NH for my backhaul. New England area is so beautiful, seen a bunch of those Japanese cherry trees in blossom everywhere when I was out there


----------



## blu3bird (May 28, 2022)

I stumbled across this cool song on YouTube somehow and I absolutely love this chicks voice.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 28, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Andy Capp's Snacks/Chips?
> Gotta be a Brit or a Mick because that's the only places I've seen that would eat that shite


I’m a male Caucasian so definitely Eastern European or something makes sense I like nasty things pickled eggs, Weird mustard sauces, cheap night workers, all kinds of nasty things


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’m a male Caucasian so definitely Eastern European or something makes sense I like nasty things pickled eggs, Weird mustard sauces, cheap night workers, all kinds of nasty things


how do cheap night workers taste?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (May 29, 2022)

Just like this.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 29, 2022)

On point.


----------



## Don't Bogart (May 31, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5140605


Dude, penguins can swim. And there were 7 of them.


----------



## Jimdamick (May 31, 2022)

This is a cool band & I especially love the bass guitarist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)

A father put his 3 year old daughter to bed, told her a story and listened to her prayers which ended by saying, "God bless Mommy, God bless Daddy, God bless Grandma and good-bye Grandpa."
The father asked, "Why did you say good-bye Grandpa?" The little girl said, "I don't know daddy, it just seemed like the thing to do."
The next day grandpa died. The father thought it was a strange coincidence.
A few months later the father put the girl to bed and listened to her prayers which went like this, "God bless Mummy, God Bless Daddy and good-bye Grandma."
The next day the grandmother died.
"Holy crap," thought the father, "this kid is in contact with the other side."
Several weeks later when the girl was going to bed, the dad heard her say, "God bless Mommy and good-bye Daddy."
He practically went into shock. He couldn't sleep all night and got up at the crack of dawn to go to his office. He was nervous as a cat all day, had lunch and watched the clock.
He figured if he could get by until midnight he would be okay. He felt safe in the office, so instead of going home at the end of the day he stayed there, drinking coffee, looking at his watch and jumping at every sound. Finally midnight arrived, he breathed a sigh of relief and went home.
When he got home his wife said, "I've never seen you work so late. What's the matter?"
He said, "I don't want to talk about it, I've just spent the worst day of my life."
She said, "You think you had a bad day, you'll never believe what happened to me. This morning the postman dropped dead at the front door.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

Be pragmatic, don't look at republicans as a problem, look at them like their leaders do, as a financial resource, waiting to be tapped. Remember they will believe anything, no matter how absurd and if you use the right approach and push the right buttons, they will empty their wallets for you. Fear, hate and tribalism are the best tools for this, enrage them to engage them and then sell your line, or bullshit, be it pillows, survival, rations, guns, or even taint wipes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514594342865936384


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)

It would save more American lives than Ukrainian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

US Mint releases new quarter honoring Wilma Mankiller, the first woman to lead Cherokee Nation


In the newly released quarter, Wilma Mankiller is shown wrapped in a traditional shawl with the Cherokee Nation seven-pointed star.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5145288


Time sadly marches on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2022)

This is a good one by Jimmy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2022)

*Jan 6 Insurrection Goes Prime Time | CNN Pledges To Tone Down The Hype*
807,726 views Jun 7, 2022 The Jan 6th committee is hoping to reach a large audience with hearings televised in prime time this week, and CNN is implementing a plan to limit the number of times the network uses "Breaking News" alerts each day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2022)

Who wants a massage with a 'happy ending'?









Deshaun Watson accused of ejaculating on massage therapist in 24th civil suit


A 24th massage therapist has sued Deshaun Watson for sexual misconduct, and the details of the suit are lurid. This alleged incident, in which Watson is accused of masturbating and non-consensually…




nypost.com





Awwwwwww Deshaun..ejacumalating too? He better be careful with all that floating around he's bound to be somebody's baby daddy..all you need is sample and turkey baster.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jan 6 Insurrection Goes Prime Time | CNN Pledges To Tone Down The Hype*
> 807,726 views Jun 7, 2022 The Jan 6th committee is hoping to reach a large audience with hearings televised in prime time this week, and CNN is implementing a plan to limit the number of times the network uses "Breaking News" alerts each day.


There shall be no looking away- just like silent protest at lunch counter in the 60s? it's going to be on PRIME TIME..


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Who wants a massage with a 'happy ending'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a reader? Do you remember which Tom Robbins character it was who was conceived with sperm smuggled out of jail in a yeast roll? I was thinking it was from Still life with Woodpecker, but looking at it online, I think not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2022)

injinji said:


> Are you a reader? Do you remember which Tom Robbins character it was who was conceived with sperm smuggled out of jail in a yeast roll? I was thinking it was from Still life with Woodpecker, but looking at it online, I think not.


That wouldn't work now because inmates are od'ing on our new and improved from south of the border; they've found drugs in ink, paper soaked in it so they're issuing ipads in which inmates receive mail- scanned









Ohio prisons to digitally scan mail to thwart drug smuggling


COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) — The Ohio prison system plans to scan virtually all incoming inmate mail and provide digital copies to inmates to thwart a new form of contraband also being seen nationwide: drugs smuggled into prison by soaking them in paper.




apnews.com





And if you dare..the new American Dream..how many times can it be stepped on?









How Corporations Turned Prison Tablets Into a Predatory Scheme - Dissent Magazine


"Prison iPads" became a lifeline during the pandemic. They also became a new way to squeeze money out of the incarcerated and their families.




www.dissentmagazine.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2022)

If you get shipwrecked & end up on a desert island & had to choose someone to be with, whom would you choose?

This guy






or this guy






Tough one to answer, isn't it?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2022)

Fuck it
Flip a coin/they're both great
But, if I had to choose

Carlin would be it








schuylaar said:


> Time sadly marches on.


Sad for those 2 that never worked a fucking day in their lives, existing simply because deep down inside the Brits think it's part of their National identity, to have Royality?

Suckers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2022)

This is fucking funny 
Burger King Under Fire For 'One of the Dumbest Displays' of Activism in New Pride Campaign (msn.com) 
Personally, I would like my buns on the top


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2022)

This band made me Happy!
Very Happy


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> This band made me Happy!
> Very Happy


They should have listened to their music, and maybe more of them would still be around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2022)

IT'S TUNE TIME!!!!
(Ha Ha Ha!) (I'm stoned/can you tell?)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2022)

One more
Maybe,
but probably not


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2022)

Ok, this really is it, my last tune of the day






Funny story
When I lived in NY, I had this apartment above where I worked at a Deli, & next to it was this Irish bar, McGee's right below me that all the cops in White Plains would hang out at.
I mean a bar stool/pickled eggs & pickled pig knuckles on the shelf in a gallon jar behind the bar kind of place (does anyone know the type/sawdust & peanut shell kinda place?)
Anyway, one day directly across the street a couple of Jamaicans opened a "record" store (yes, they once existed) that only sold reggae & herb.
That was it
And 1/2 the cops in town were 50' away, while they played Tosh & Marley so loud that I'm surprised that no one complained.
So, on one side of the street were all these Rasta's & the other side were mostly Irish cops.
And you know what?
They never got popped, they simply played their reggae & sold reefer.
I found it comical/priceless.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2022)

Happy or Sad?
I think just funny


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Happy or Sad?
> I think just funny


Ya raged a lot, now it's time to laugh a lot, as the assholes go down in flames.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya raged a lot, now it's time to laugh a lot, as the assholes go down in flames.


I guess you're talking to me
You always were/are astute.
Ya know what?
I do often find myself raging, especially the last 6 years & then again there were the GW years/Reagan & Nixon years.
Now that I think of it, I've been raging most of my life.
What a shame 
But, believe it or not, I've given up the Rage
I have come to the conclusion that it's like spitting into the wind, all that happens is it comes right back at you 
Fuck the anger
Waste of the little time we're allowed to breath
If you've noticed all the threads that I have made recently are nice, just asking opinions & hopefully bring a smile, but still, more often than not, they reference calamity, which unfortunately is all around us, especially in the last few years.

Sucks, doesn't it

Oh well

I think Frankie got it right 






and while Rage is being mentioned, these guys come to mind


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2022)

This one is just for fun


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2022)

Radio Jimdamick is on (play it loud, please)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 21, 2022)

U2 at red rocks, colorado. 1983. weather so bad the first 2 acts cancel. and then they go on to super stardom.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

Love the dead love. A couple of the best song ever about situational ethics.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> Love the dead love. A couple of the best song ever about situational ethics.


have you seen any of the spin offs since jerry died? like bob weir and ratdog, etc??? dark star orchestra?


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> have you seen any of the spin offs since jerry died? like bob weir and ratdog, etc??? dark star orchestra?


Not live. I watch/listen to a lot of ratdog and dead & company on youtube. I tried the wolf brothers, but they were just too damn slow.

I only saw the dead twice. Both times in the Norfolk area. 81 and 82 I think.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> Not live. I watch/listen to a lot of ratdog and dead & company on youtube. I tried the wolf brothers, but they were just too damn slow.
> 
> I only saw the dead twice. Both times in the Norfolk area. 81 and 82 I think.


same here, twice. in atlanta. spring 93.

a friend of mine came out to denver to see dark star at red rocks. she loved it.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> same here, twice. in atlanta. spring 93.
> 
> a friend of mine came out to denver to see dark star at red rocks. she loved it.


Sister lived most of her adult life in Co Springs (and spends 1/3 of the year in Denver now) so she has seen tons of acts at red rocks.

I like how DSO will copy a dead show note for note. There is another dead cover band that is pretty good. JRAD.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540080163949608960


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 24, 2022)

A taste of Yirgacheffe coffee from Ethiopia is making me happy this morning. Ground fresh, French press style, no additives. CBD for caffeine, what a fair trade! Happy Friday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2022)

This definitely gave me a giggle


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5153903


A not so happy moment that my wife heard about on facebook this morning. A local family took a sick dog into the vet. He was pretty bad, and had to go under the knife. When they went to pick him up, they owed 4 grand and the dog was dead. When they said but we didn't tell you to do an operation or to put him down, the vet said, but we called you and got permission twice. They looked at the phone number, and they had called the wrong person, twice.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2022)

A friend took their dog to the groomer and the dog fell of the table and broke it's leg, needed surgery to fix and it cost $10,000. She paid but luckily the groomer reimbursed her.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 28, 2022)

injinji said:


> A not so happy moment that my wife heard about on facebook this morning. A local family took a sick dog into the vet. He was pretty bad, and had to go under the knife. When they went to pick him up, they owed 4 grand and the dog was dead. When they said but we didn't tell you to do an operation or to put him down, the vet said, but we called you and got permission twice. They looked at the phone number, and they had called the wrong person, twice.


that's not half as crazy as this story i just saw:









Four-year-old accidentally given vasectomy


The boy was having hernia surgery when he was accidentally given a vasectomy




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## HGCC (Jun 29, 2022)

Got to put on my garish and tacky suit that is pretty old, my sense of style for suits is rather heavily influenced by pimps and mobsters. Turned out to be fucking rad as I had to go meet a bunch of banking people and they all love over the top suits. Mine was tame in comparison to some peacocks. Felt like a dipshit last time as I showed up in regular slacks and a button down. 

Trying to figure out if I want to go see a parade tomorrow, I'm leaning towards no as fuck that crowd, but might.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jun 30, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5156610


At least they're all smiling.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2022)

This is a painting I made a few years back of my bitch wife & one of my favorite animals of all time, Francis the Quaker parrot (he would dance to James Brown  )


rkymtnman said:


> same here, twice. in atlanta. spring 93.
> 
> a friend of mine came out to denver to see dark star at red rocks. she loved it.


I saw them twice also
1st time tripping & they were great
2nd time, no acid & they bored me
Oh well 
But I do love their music, especially From the Mars Hotel & this song


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2022)

Irish fiddle time


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 30, 2022)

And some tin whistle now (my favorite  )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5157217


There was a really good Nova on Wednesday night about electric airplanes. I wish I could have stayed awake for the end of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> There was a really good Nova on Wednesday night about electric airplanes. I wish I could have stayed awake for the end of it.


The new lithium sulfur battery breakthroughs will but them over the top for small scale and private aviation. Perhaps hybrid turbo electric jet engines will be developed one day that use batteries and a fraction of the jet fuel for long haul commercial planes. However there should be plenty of power and range for small planes and other smaller flying vehicles, the powerful electric motors are small and light, they just need the batteries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> At least they're all smiling.


and not laughing...


----------



## HGCC (Jul 2, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 5157451


Buddha isn't doing it right. See you have to punch the other person enough that a big hole is formed so you can pour the poison out of yourself and into them. You gotta make a new hole, most of the time there is so much hot air coming out of the existing ones it just pushes the poison back out. Really jam it in there, it will stick.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542977623814447104


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2022)

There's probably an app for that, *Beyond the Grave*, or *Zombie Phone*, might be good names! Keep it plugged in with a wireless connection and it will text friends and family for years, even answer them! Could even have an image of yer tombstone on the screen, a virtual proactive memorial




Maybe even messages from beyond: "It sure is hot down here, I'm saving you a place by the fire"... For those you don't like!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2022)

I kinda figured he was into mindfulness and that is probably what lead to his split from the GOP, a practice will grow a conscience on a tree stump. Steve is pretty clearheaded and articulate, he defends liberal democracy and the US constitution these days, he's done with the GOP.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://nymag.com/intelligencer/article/steve-schmidt-meghan-mccain.html



*Steve Schmidt’s Lonely War*
*The political operative shares 14 years’ worth of grievances. He swears he’s never been happier.*

*he revelation arrived* on horseback.

One morning this winter while staying at the Ritz-Carlton, Dove Mountain, just north of Tucson, Arizona, Steve Schmidt was out riding. As he made his way along the desert path, he later recalled, his mind wandered and relaxed in a way he had experienced before only through meditation.

Schmidt started meditating after the successive health scares (a brain tumor followed by a fall from a different horse that resulted in a broken back, he said) that led him to get Cali sober, trade red meat for salads, start exercising, and lose 50 pounds. Yet the more he solved every problem he perceived to be within his control, the more it became obvious that mindfulness and wellness could not cure what he had identified as the biggest source of his unhappiness. He believed he had enemies, and he believed they were winning.

He had been “a celebrity” and “a famous person” since going to work for John McCain’s 2008 presidential campaign, he said. That came after working on George W. Bush’s 2004 campaign and in the White House, where Schmidt managed the Supreme Court nominations of Samuel Alito and John Roberts before heading west to salvage Arnold Schwarzenegger’s bid for reelection as governor of California. Of the ways that status had changed his life, he fixated not on the opportunities and wealth that had put the son of a schoolteacher and phone-company lineman from North Plainfield, New Jersey, on cable news frequently, made him buddies with Woody Harrelson (who played him in the HBO adaptation of _Game Change_), and parked a ’65 Corvette Stingray in the driveway of his 7,500-square-foot home, but on every hater in his mentions and every hater in the press and the hater he hated most of all: Meghan McCain.

He blamed her for, among other insults, leaking the news that, like Donald Trump, he had not been invited to her father’s 2018 funeral. And though many press accounts of the 2008 election told of Schmidt’s involvement in the VP-selection process, Schmidt considered Meghan McCain’s characterizations to be the primary reason anyone had the impression that he was to blame for the catastrophic decision to choose Sarah Palin as John McCain’s running mate. “There’s different versions of this story,” Meghan said in 2012, following the premiere of _Game Change,_ “but Steve Schmidt and Nicolle Wallace were the people single-handedly responsible for finding Sarah Palin, and now they just trash her all day long, and they did not treat her with the respect that she deserved.” In 2021, after John Weaver — who, along with Schmidt, had co-founded in the Trump years the save-the-soul-of-the-GOP organization the Lincoln Project — was accused of initiating improper sexual communication with younger men to whom he had offered professional guidance and opportunities, Meghan’s public criticism sharpened. Her father had “despised” both Weaver and Schmidt, Meghan said in a tweet, and had personally banned both men from his funeral. “Since 2008, no McCain would have spit on them if they were on fire,” she said.
...


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2022)

I had heard it was coming, but this weekend I saw it on the news. There is now a Burger King in Wewa. Also mentioned in the news story, Burger King is the largest employer in Wewa. lol


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544524586720436225


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544524586720436225


That is going to leave a mark.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544524586720436225


Im glad that lady got that baby out of the crib right away and took cover. But maybe next time don't put the baby front and center? It is not like it is going to be aware of what is happening.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544524586720436225


is anyone willing to bet me that those weren't republicans? too bad the suv didn't explode...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2022)

this would make me happy. 









Colorado voters could decide whether to legalize psychedelic mushrooms this fall


A measure to allow for the legal cultivation and use of the psychedelic fungi is one step away from making the November ballot.




www.cpr.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Im glad that lady got that baby out of the crib right away and took cover. But maybe next time don't put the baby front and center? It is not like it is going to be aware of what is happening.


I can’t believe these people had kids.

“Take cover!”. Two words you don’t want to hear at a fireworks event.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t believe these people had kids.
> 
> “Take cover!”. Two words you don’t want to hear at a fireworks event.


that and " i think the fuse went out" is another good one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t believe these people had kids.
> 
> “Take cover!”. Two words you don’t want to hear at a fireworks event.


Looked like a scene from Ukraine! It looked like they hit an ammo dump.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 7, 2022)

Man it makes me happy the trump guy in the neighborhood is leaving, granted another just moved in, but we are keeping it to one household. Hope they left the state. My last memory will be of walking past and one of the dudes daughters calling the other one a fucking cunt, they are like 5. Clearly the best people.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 7, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Man it makes me happy the trump guy in the neighborhood is leaving, granted another just moved in, but we are keeping it to one household. Hope they left the state. My last memory will be of walking past and one of the dudes daughters calling the other one a fucking cunt, they are like 5. Clearly the best people.


Troglodytes just keep breeding.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 7, 2022)

The premise of idiocracy wasn't wrong. Oh well, farewell I hardly knew thee. 

My guess is the new ones leave in a year.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 7, 2022)

Score 1 for Borat:









Sacha Baron Cohen beats ex-judge Roy Moore's defamation appeal


In a 3-0 vote, the 2nd U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in Manhattan said the interview was constitutionally protected speech, agreeing with a lower court judge that it was "clearly comedy and that no reasonable viewer would conclude otherwise." The court also said Moore waived his right to pursue...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Troglodytes just keep breeding.


Not for long, covid lowers sperm count and motility along with erectile dysfunction and women report changes in their menstrual cycle.


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2022)

Happy? Sounds like work to me. My brother found a guitar at the side of the road that I will eventually be fixing. 







A luthier built classical guitar, mahogany neck with rosewood back and sides.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 7, 2022)

printer said:


> Happy? Sounds like work to me. My brother found a guitar at the side of the road that I will eventually be fixing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marquetry isn't really a tonal thing, is it?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Marquetry isn't really a tonal thing, is it?


the tearouts?


----------



## printer (Jul 8, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Marquetry isn't really a tonal thing, is it?


Please tell that to Martin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2022)

printer said:


> Please tell that to Martin.


that is as plain and inconspicuous as a matador’s finery.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2022)

Karma










Trophy Hunter Shot Dead and Dumped at Roadside in South Africa


Riaan Naude was known for killing big animals, including elephants and giraffes.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------

